# DOWN-II-SCALE



## bigdogg323

i thought i finally put up a topic for the club we will be posting our builds,club meetings,pics wips,show pics for all to enjoy i hope u all will support us. were a small club but like doing what everbody does here on layitlow is like building model cars.
thank you
BIGDOGG323


----------



## kykustoms

sounds cool wheres the pics lol


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 07:03 AM~16212494
> *sounds cool wheres the pics lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels

Pictures or it never happend!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Picks or it never happened!! U know your saying bigperro!!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATER TODAY FELLAS :biggrin: 

THANKS FOR THE WARM WELCOME :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Trendsetta 68

good luck with the club homie !


----------



## chevyguy97

good luck with tha club,
what types of builds does this club do???


----------



## Detailpro3

What are you looking for in the builds and how do you become a member?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Detailpro3_@Jan 7 2010, 08:58 AM~16213491
> *What are you looking for in the builds and how do you become a member?
> *


what we look for in builds anything u wanna build bro hotrods lowriders trucks wat ever u like homie and for membership just show us that u like build


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 7 2010, 08:25 AM~16213239
> *good luck with tha club,
> what types of builds does this club do???
> *


tks bro 

we build anything we wanna build bro from lowriders to hotrods from kustoms to anything we can think of  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 7 2010, 08:23 AM~16213221
> *good luck with the club homie !
> *


  tks bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 7 2010, 11:25 AM~16213737
> * tks bro
> *


pm me the logo you sent to my phone.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sounds good :h5: bigdogg


----------



## lowridermodels

DAMN....ALL THIS CHIT CHAT AND STILL NO PICS................... :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here you go homies 2010 w. i p


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SMALL PICS BUT NICE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE. :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 7 2010, 02:45 PM~16216633
> *SMALL PICS BUT NICE FROM WHAT I CAN SEE. :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE. :biggrin:
> *


there more coming bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 7 2010, 04:32 PM~16216512
> *
> 
> 
> here you go homies 2010 w. i p
> *


looking good.


----------



## darkside customs

Good Luck Frank!! Ill hit you up later on brother!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 7 2010, 03:53 PM~16217338
> *Good Luck Frank!! Ill hit you up later on brother!
> *


thanks james


----------



## lowridermodels

some sweet rides so far!


----------



## Models IV Life

SO WHO ALL MAKES UP THE CLUB?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 04:03 AM~16212494
> *sounds cool wheres the pics lol
> *


maybe he's waitin for mark to post for him?

:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16221230
> *SO WHO ALL MAKES UP THE CLUB?
> *


two og members from the club from back in the day (henry manny) joe mike willie emilio lalo and me wer small bro not that big bro most of them from around so.cal area


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2010, 09:57 PM~16221919
> *maybe he's waitin for mark to post for him?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


haha funny rollin :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 7 2010, 08:13 PM~16222159
> *haha funny rollin :biggrin:
> *


   you not gonna quit LIL now are you??? :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2010, 10:14 PM~16222192
> *    you not gonna quit LIL now are you???  :0
> *


 :uh: HELL NO :cheesy: and miss out on all the bitching yning make fun of sumbody fun :biggrin: hell fuckn no bro


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

well, heres the pics, finally up. these were from the last meeting we had on dec '09. pics are from willie, frank and (joe) me (my bad manny, u were there but i didnt take a pic of ur progress - at the next meet bro  ).


















































































i shooda took more pics but fuk it, wait til next meet.


----------



## bigdogg323

pics joe wait till i post the merc bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 8 2010, 09:32 PM~16230530
> *well, heres the pics, finally up.  these were from the last meeting we had on dec '09.  pics are from willie, frank and (joe) me  (my bad manny, u were there but i didnt take a pic of ur progress - at the next meet bro   ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shooda took more pics but fuk it, wait til next meet.
> *




Dang , some sweet builds goin' on in there !


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 7 2010, 10:09 PM~16222115
> *two og members from the club from back in the day (henry manny) joe mike willie emilio lalo and me wer small bro not that big bro most of them from around so.cal area
> *


THATS COOL BRO! SOUNS LIKE YOU GOT SOME HEADS UP IN THERE!! SHIT WE ONLY HAD 5 MEMBERS IN CUSTOM BUILDERS AND WE HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR A MINUTE NOW. HOPING TO RESURRECT THE CLUB SOON.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 8 2010, 07:32 PM~16230530
> *well, heres the pics, finally up.  these were from the last meeting we had on dec '09.  pics are from willie, frank and (joe) me  (my bad manny, u were there but i didnt take a pic of ur progress - at the next meet bro   ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shooda took more pics but fuk it, wait til next meet.
> *


anymore of this?? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16231138
> * pics joe wait till i post the merc bro
> *


i call bullshit. :biggrin: :0


----------



## DEUCES76

pics look good guys some nice builds


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin good homies...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2010, 09:24 PM~16232379
> *i call bullshit.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


what :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 8 2010, 11:09 PM~16232928
> *what  :biggrin:
> *


lmao. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2010, 09:24 PM~16232379
> *i call bullshit.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 8 2010, 08:01 PM~16231443
> *THATS COOL BRO! SOUNS LIKE YOU GOT SOME HEADS UP IN THERE!! SHIT WE ONLY HAD 5 MEMBERS IN CUSTOM BUILDERS AND WE HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR A MINUTE NOW. HOPING TO RESURRECT THE CLUB SOON.
> *


hey fred wat did happen to everybody i know about jay how about the other 4 homeboys have u heard from them


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16230530
> *well, heres the pics, finally up.  these were from the last meeting we had on dec '09.  pics are from willie, frank and (joe) me  (my bad manny, u were there but i didnt take a pic of ur progress - at the next meet bro   ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shooda took more pics but fuk it, wait til next meet.
> *


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds thats what i was waiting for i like those trucks


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

Some nice rides can't wait to see more bro


----------



## RaiderPride

Hey Frank, have Willie hit me up. I have something for him. I lost his number


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 9 2010, 01:11 PM~16237296
> *Hey Frank, have Willie hit me up. I have something for him. I lost his number
> *


i'll tell him for u bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Jan 8 2010, 09:36 PM~16231840-->
> 
> 
> 
> anymore of this?? :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pancho1969_@Jan 8 2010, 10:06 PM~16232157
> *^^^X2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 9 2010, 07:57 PM~16239522
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *



wasn't that one in a magazine


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 9 2010, 07:25 PM~16240447
> *wasn't that one in a magazine
> *


i think ur talkin about europa but not sure i'll ask him if he did or not bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

looking good on those projects homies, love those 41 chevy trucks my fave. see you guys at the meetting sunday the 17th of jan at mikes house. nice job  

whos primer 1939 is that.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 10 2010, 08:45 AM~16243654
> *looking good  on those projects homies, love those 41 chevy trucks my fave. see you guys at the meetting sunday the 17th of jan at mikes house. nice job
> 
> WHOS PRIMER 1939 IS THAT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here is a pic from another member of our club mike m.


nice ride, was up mike


----------



## sr.woodgrain

click on the pic to make it bigger


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 10 2010, 09:15 PM~16250739
> *
> here is a pic from another member of our club mike m.
> nice ride, was up mike
> *


w0w :0


----------



## bigdogg323

hey joe post up the rest of those pics bro fuck it we ain't got no secrets


----------



## sr.woodgrain

yea joe post the pics, no secret,  


heres more pic of mike m (justripe) cars 







clean ride


----------



## just ripe

tks bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sup fellas, wat it do's


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:thumbsup: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

cant wait to see that 39 finish.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 11 2010, 08:21 PM~16260289
> *sup fellas, wat it do's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad as fuck!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

heres another member of our club *Down II Scale *


the mad bomber ( henry e ) these are his rides  



IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/l_c379e958e56c4f17943430fd9375f809.jpg[/IMG]



















some nice rides henry, kep it up homeboy


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 11 2010, 11:21 PM~16260289
> *sup fellas, wat it do's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

one more homies


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2010, 07:53 PM~16260730
> *cant wait to see that 39 finish.
> *


ull see it at the meet bro im bringn it along with sum other goodies


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16261142
> *ull see it at the meet bro im bringn it along with sum other goodies
> *


RIDES R LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. I MIGHT DROP BY MIKES HOUSE TO CHECK U VATOS OUT!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16261272
> *RIDES R LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. I MIGHT DROP BY MIKES HOUSE TO CHECK U VATOS OUT!
> *


SIMON ESE U KNOW UR MORE THAN WELCOME TO KICK IT CARNAL


----------



## sr.woodgrain

drop in latin skull check us out this is an invite form *Down II Scale*  :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2010, 08:51 PM~16261576
> *drop in latin skull check us out this is an invite form Down II Scale    :wave:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like the club....its got that old skool 90s lowrider building that got me started...i like the style you guys possess.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2010, 06:03 AM~16264444
> *i like the club....its got that old skool 90s lowrider building that got me started...i like the style you guys possess.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 12 2010, 05:03 AM~16264444
> *i like the club....its got that old skool 90s lowrider building that got me started...i like the style you guys possess.
> *


  tks bro mostly all of us are from those days wen building was the shit homie :biggrin: 

tks for the support fellas and comments


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxs 4 support everyone,  



my 1958 impala is complete, this car was painted 4 o 5years ago. so now i decided to build it, some dusting,polishing & glueing and wala. what do you guys think 


DSCF0230.jpg, file size(3085.001KB) is greater than 1000KB. 
DSCF0231.jpg, file size(2945.325KB) is greater than 1000KB.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 08:32 AM~16265478
> *thnxs 4 support everyone,
> my 1958 impala is complete, this car was painted 4 o 5years ago.  so now i decided to build it, some dusting,polishing & glueing and wala. what do you guys think
> DSCF0230.jpg, file size(3085.001KB) is greater than 1000KB.
> DSCF0231.jpg, file size(2945.325KB) is greater than 1000KB.
> *


wurs the pic :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sorry dudes im having a problem with computer ill get


----------



## eastside1989

Your Club is putin some fine Models Down Homie,,,,,Keep it comming.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 08:41 AM~16265532
> *sorry dudes im having a problem with computer ill get
> *


its  but dont get  get :cheesy: jus messn with u bro que onda loco :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 12 2010, 08:44 AM~16265564
> *Your Club is putin some fine Models Down Homie,,,,,Keep it comming.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tks bro and we will bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

man im having a problem uploading my pics of my 58 ilke the logo for our club is that the o.g. logo its firme


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 08:59 AM~16265662
> * man im having a problem uploading my pics of my 58 ilke the logo for our club is that the o.g. logo its firme
> *


yupp it is one of them this one was done by david garcia the other one by gary seeds thats the og one bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here you go fellas wala


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx eastside 1989, for your comment & your support


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 09:08 AM~16265725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go fellas wala
> *


looks sweet bro 
i better start postn my shit too :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

heres my replica truck el jefe from are style car club

got best in show at ( kars 4 kids car show )last year 2009


----------



## DEUCES76

builds r lookin good guys cant wait to see what u guys come with next


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 09:08 AM~16265725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go fellas wala
> *


woooow :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 11 2010, 08:35 PM~16261272
> *RIDES R LOOKIN GOOD FRANK. I MIGHT DROP BY MIKES HOUSE TO CHECK U VATOS OUT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 12 2010, 07:30 PM~16270264
> *woooow  :0
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up hijo


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 12 2010, 05:26 PM~16270201
> *builds r lookin good guys cant wait to see what u guys come with next
> *


u know wats next ronnie :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2010, 08:37 PM~16259782
> *yea joe post the pics, no secret,
> heres more pic of mike m (justripe) cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean ride
> *



thats clean as fuck


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 10:08 AM~16265725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go fellas wala
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/untitled7 (Small) (Custom).bmp[/IM

one more for the club 

:cool: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sorry


----------



## bigdogg323

:0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 11:08 AM~16265725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go fellas wala
> *


looking good hijo :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Theres some great builds in here.Keep them comin homies.Much respect from the Drag-Lo crew as well.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 12 2010, 04:50 PM~16269758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my replica truck el jefe from are style car club
> 
> got best in show at ( kars 4 kids car show )last year 2009
> *


FUCK THAT IS DOPE!!!!

You guys are doin some bad ass work in here!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx all you homies, for the great comment on all of our cars from our club.was ups to all of our members big ups to you all


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

Kicking here with all the D2S members. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Lots of pics coming soon.


----------



## bigdogg323

OK FELLAS DOWN II SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB

KUSTOM BUILDER
WILLIE JR


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 17 2010, 08:44 PM~16320010
> *OK FELLAS DOWN II SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB
> 
> KUSTOM BUILDER
> WILLIE JR
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 17 2010, 06:44 PM~16320010
> *OK FELLAS DOWN II SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB
> 
> KUSTOM BUILDER
> WILLIE JR
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: 

welcome brothas :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sup y'all from DOWN II SCALE M.C.C., here some pics from todays meeting



































as you can see, it was problably more of a show than a meet :biggrin: enjoy


----------



## jimbo

Dam... BADDASS... :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 08:55 PM~16321884
> *Dam... BADDASS... :wow:
> *



:yes: :biggrin: thanks from D-II-S


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 08:36 PM~16321623
> *sup y'all from DOWN II SCALE M.C.C.,  here some pics from todays meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, it was problably more of a show than a meet  :biggrin: enjoy
> *


----------



## truscale

Looks like a cool meeting.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jan 17 2010, 11:19 PM~16322187-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a cool meeting.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was alot of fun.seeing old friends and making new ones. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:04 PM~16321971
> *:yes:    :biggrin:    thanks from D-II-S
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 10:04 PM~16321149
> *:0    :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome brothas  :biggrin:
> *


Thx Bro.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 10:36 PM~16321623
> *sup y'all from DOWN II SCALE M.C.C.,  here some pics from todays meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see, it was problably more of a show than a meet  :biggrin: enjoy
> *


NICE PICS JOE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 16 2010, 11:01 AM~16308788
> *thnx all you homies, for the great comment on  all of our cars from our club.was ups to all of our members  big ups to you all
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

*Down 2 Scale members*



todays metting, bad & strong for 2010  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 17 2010, 11:44 PM~16322457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down 2 Scale members
> todays metting,  bad & strong for 2010   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## just ripe

ok fellas here's sum of my built ups enjoy i'll post some more soon


----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 17 2010, 11:44 PM~16322457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down 2 Scale members
> todays metting,  bad & strong for 2010   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: good pic hijo


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 17 2010, 11:52 PM~16322567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ay who's bike is that :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx, its nice to see your rides in lay it low now  . mike


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 09:29 PM~16322327
> *It was alot of fun.seeing old friends and making new ones. :cheesy:
> *



same here brotha


----------



## just ripe

MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 17 2010, 11:55 PM~16322599
> *thnx, its nice to see your rides in lay it low now   . mike
> *


 :biggrin:  TKS HIJO


----------



## sr.woodgrain

x2 homie


----------



## DEUCES76

nice pics guys


----------



## sr.woodgrain

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001a/2DSCF1461 (WinCE).jpg[/IMG]
































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2010, 10:02 PM~16322692
> *nice pics guys
> *



sup ron


----------



## DEUCES76

sup joe


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:biggrin: more?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16322727
> *sup joe
> *



:wave:


----------



## DEUCES76

damn u guys r killin it down there in la


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:biggrin:  thnx


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 10:10 PM~16322783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  more?
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 18 2010, 12:10 AM~16322783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  more?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16322835
> *damn u guys r killin it down there in la
> *


   supp ronnie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 09:46 PM~16322479
> *x2
> *


DAM THESE R SUM BAD VATOS!!


----------



## bigdogg323

>


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 17 2010, 11:07 PM~16323322
> *DAM THESE R SUM BAD VATOS!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 18 2010, 01:10 AM~16322783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:   more?
> *


now that is wild as hell, has that full on show paint but some jackass hit the car and forced it into the body shop look :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 17 2010, 09:44 PM~16322457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down 2 Scale members
> todays metting,  bad & strong for 2010   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN THIS LOOKS LIKE A GANG PIC :biggrin: :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:ugh: hno: :sprint:


----------



## MARINATE

HOMIES ARE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE  SICK ASS RIDES


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2010, 03:24 AM~16324088
> *DAMN THIS LOOKS LIKE A GANG PIC  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

just want to thank frank,manny,henry,and mike,and the the rest of down 2 scale for the invite to come to their 1st meeting of the year yesterday,i had a great time seeing some old friends and some new ones,the models were off the chart ! and a big thanks to mike for having the meeting at his home and showing me his 1 to 1 '52 chevy! really a nice ride !! ed that paint on the 65 impala is going to be crazy when done,i can see im going to have to watch my back on the contest tables in the paint dept !!! nice job ed, the display table looked more like show than a club meeting,lots of very stong builders, this club has a stong start and i can see its only going to get stonger!, wish all the guys and the club best of luck in the years to come, and thanks again ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, some really bad ass builds. Thanks for posting pics for us.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 18 2010, 11:30 AM~16325801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to thank frank,manny,henry,and mike,and the the rest of down 2 scale for the invite to come to their 1st meeting of the year yesterday,i had a great time seeing some old friends and some new ones,the models were off the chart ! and a big thanks to mike for having the meeting at his home and showing me his 1 to 1 '52 chevy! really a nice ride !! ed that paint on the 65 impala is going to be crazy when done,i can see im going to have to watch my back on the contest tables in the paint dept !!! nice job ed, the display table looked more like show than a club meeting,lots of very stong builders, this club has a stong start and i can see its only going to get stonger!, wish all the guys and the club best of luck in the years to come, and thanks again ! :biggrin:
> *


great seeing you again bro.


----------



## jevries

Great builds!


----------



## kustombuilder

After last nites meeting.It inspired me to get back to building after about 4 1/2 yrs.So this morning i woke and my boy and I built the first build for us in 2010. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 11:10 AM~16326671
> *After last nites meeting.It inspired me to get back to building after about 4 1/2 yrs.So this morning i woke and my boy and I built the first build for us in 2010. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam bro, your son looks alot like one of my nephews :0 almost identical


----------



## low4oshow

thats wasup :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 11:10 AM~16326671
> *After last nites meeting.It inspired me to get back to building after about 4 1/2 yrs.So this morning i woke and my boy and I built the first build for us in 2010. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :wow: damn bro ur son got big :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 18 2010, 01:33 PM~16326891-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: damn bro ur son got big  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck.tell me about it. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 01:33 PM~16326879
> *thats wasup :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zbstr90222_@Jan 18 2010, 01:27 PM~16326820
> *dam bro, your son looks alot like one of my nephews  :0  almost identical
> *


 :0 split at birth?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2010, 07:31 AM~16324936
> *HOMIES ARE LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE  SICK ASS RIDES
> *


  tks bro gotta put down for cali homie


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick shit fellas!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2010, 11:43 AM~16326982
> * tks bro gotta put down for cali homie
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 01:50 PM~16327050
> *Sick shit fellas!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Just wanted to say thanks for inviting me to the meeting henry frank and mike! U guys got me pumped up!!!! Thanks to gary seeds for the comments about the paint of the 65 impala!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 18 2010, 03:40 PM~16328179
> *Just wanted to say thanks for inviting me to the meeting henry frank and mike! U guys got me pumped up!!!! Thanks to gary seeds for the comments about the paint of the 65 impala!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 18 2010, 01:40 PM~16328179
> *Just wanted to say thanks for inviting me to the meeting henry frank and mike! U guys got me pumped up!!!! Thanks to gary seeds for the comments about the paint of the 65 impala!
> *


   ur welcome homie :wow:


----------



## MC562

VERY NICE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 18 2010, 06:44 PM~16330124
> *VERY NICE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 18 2010, 11:30 AM~16325801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to thank frank,manny,henry,and mike,and the the rest of down 2 scale for the invite to come to their 1st meeting of the year yesterday,i had a great time seeing some old friends and some new ones,the models were off the chart ! and a big thanks to mike for having the meeting at his home and showing me his 1 to 1 '52 chevy! really a nice ride !! ed that paint on the 65 impala is going to be crazy when done,i can see im going to have to watch my back on the contest tables in the paint dept !!! nice job ed, the display table looked more like show than a club meeting,lots of very stong builders, this club has a stong start and i can see its only going to get stonger!, wish all the guys and the club best of luck in the years to come, and thanks again ! :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 01:10 PM~16326671
> *After last nites meeting.It inspired me to get back to building after about 4 1/2 yrs.So this morning i woke and my boy and I built the first build for us in 2010. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 18 2010, 08:03 PM~16331152
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

DOWN-II-SCALE, kit builders club back from the dead. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey kustombuilder its nice to see your getting your son involved in building model mybe he can represent us Down 2 Scale in the jr category and become the younges of our club.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16332831
> *hey kustombuilder its nice to see your getting your son involved in building model  mybe he can represent us Down 2 Scale in the jr category and become the younges of our club.
> *


not a bad idea bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

some fime ranflas from some of our members :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 06:45 PM~16331838
> *DOWN-II-SCALE, kit builders club back from the dead. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16333000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some fime ranflas from some of our members :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey Ed it was nice to meet you at the meeting , thnx for all the tips on your 65.i reallly dig your car its the shit.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16333000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some fime ranflas from some of our members :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16333000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some fime ranflas from some of our members :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  pics emilio


----------



## Smallz

Clean rides in here. Bigger pics though homies.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey frank your 39 is going to be be one bass ass ride when its done.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 08:03 PM~16333167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey Ed it was nice to meet you at the meeting , thnx for all the tips on your 65.i reallly dig your car its the shit.
> *


THANKS BRO IM PROBLEY GOING TO THE NEXT MEETING . IM GOING TO TRY AND FINISH THE PATTERNS OF THE 65 . SEEING ALL THOSE MODELS AT MIKES HOUSE GOT ME MORE MOTIVATED. ILL TRY AND GIVE U SOME MO TIPS ON THE PATTERNS BY SHOWING U PICKS IM GOING TO TAKE AS I FINISH THE PATTERNS ON THE BACK TREY. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

GREAT LOOKING MODELS UP IN THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 08:08 PM~16333248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey frank your 39 is going to be be one bass ass ride when its done.
> *


tks bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16333339
> *GREAT LOOKING MODELS UP IN THERE!!  :biggrin:
> *


you should come by next time.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

better pic of our members Down 2 Scale ..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 10:19 PM~16333450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of our members  Down 2 Scale ..
> *


dammmmm.look at that sexy ass mofo in the RO shirt. :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 08:15 PM~16333378
> *you should come by next time.
> *


FRANK EXTENDED THE OPEN HAND ALREADY!! MUCH APPRECIATED! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2010, 10:22 PM~16333495
> *FRANK EXTENDED THE OPEN HAND ALREADY!! MUCH APPRECIATED! :biggrin:
> *


well now its 2 hands so you have no excuse next time.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 08:21 PM~16333482
> *dammmmm.look at that sexy ass mofo in the RO shirt. :cheesy:
> *


CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMADO HOMMY! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 18 2010, 08:23 PM~16333518
> *well now its 2 hands so you have no excuse next time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 10:19 PM~16333450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of our members  Down 2 Scale ..
> *


back row left to right:
frank,joe,eddie,mike,henry,gary,lalo
front row left to right:
emilio,willie jr.,willie sr.,manny, and sexy ass me. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16333558
> *CALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLMADO HOMMY! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16333495
> *FRANK EXTENDED THE OPEN HAND ALREADY!! MUCH APPRECIATED! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  WATS UP FRED


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2010, 08:32 PM~16333690
> *:biggrin:   WATS UP FRED
> *


JUST HERE MAN TRYING TO GET BACK INTO ALL THIS!! I GOT A FEW RIDES I'M HELPING THE HOMIE WITH AND ITS GETTING THE JUICES FLOWING FOR BUILDING AGAIN!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2010, 08:35 PM~16333745
> *JUST HERE MAN TRYING TO GET BACK INTO ALL THIS!! I GOT A FEW RIDES I'M HELPING THE HOMIE WITH AND ITS GETTING THE JUICES FLOWING FOR BUILDING AGAIN!!  :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW THE DOORS R OPEN BRO WEN EVA U WANT TO KICK IT HOMIE JUST COME DOWN CARNAL


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sexy ass ? were :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 10:46 PM~16333960
> * sexy ass ?  were :wow:
> *


dont be jealous. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:19 PM~16333450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of our members  Down 2 Scale ..
> *


is that a police lineup? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 18 2010, 03:40 PM~16328179
> *Just wanted to say thanks for inviting me to the meeting henry frank and mike! U guys got me pumped up!!!! Thanks to gary seeds for the comments about the paint of the 65 impala!
> *


  thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 10:54 PM~16334107
> *is that a police lineup?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 08:54 PM~16334107
> *is that a police lineup?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

DID ANYBODY TAKE ANY PICS OF MY ''TAIL DRAGGER'' MERC :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here you go homie, bigdoggs merc 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:15 PM~16334425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go homie,  bigdoggs merc
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


TKS BRO


----------



## sr.woodgrain

your welcome


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin damn good fellas. :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16335014
> *Lookin damn good fellas.    :wow:
> *


tks travis


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16333000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some fime ranflas from some of our members :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  bomb factory :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:15 PM~16334425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go homie,  bigdoggs merc
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


Sick project Bigdogg!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 10:18 PM~16335322
> *Sick project Bigdogg!
> *


tks jimbo  i gotta keep up with all these builders on here :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## tatman

GLAD TO SEE THE CLUB UP AND RUNNING AGAIN! IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 19 2010, 05:38 AM~16336789
> *GLAD TO SEE THE CLUB UP AND RUNNING AGAIN! IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME!
> *


tks jessie


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 09:15 PM~16334425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go homie,  bigdoggs merc
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Nice Frank!!!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 19 2010, 02:25 PM~16338941
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Nice Frank!!!
> *


X2.....Keep it comming......


----------



## sr.woodgrain

i guess 1941 chevy truck is the clubs fav truck 2 build  

check out the blazer sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttt  i know hah


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 19 2010, 10:25 AM~16338941
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 Nice Frank!!!
> *


tks marcus  ill try to post sum more pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 10:15 PM~16334425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go homie,  bigdoggs merc
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


thats badass is that the chopper that comes with the mpc monte?


----------



## ElRafa

Badass builds in the this topic keep up the clean work guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 05:02 PM~16343327
> *thats badass is that the chopper that comes with the mpc monte?
> *


tks homie  and yupp it is the chopper  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 19 2010, 05:49 PM~16344029
> *Badass builds in the this topic keep up the clean work guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


gracias rafa


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxs rafa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for ur comments


----------



## pancho1969

Nice builds fellas :thumbsup: . Bigdogg that merc is gona be badd


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Jan 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16333239
> *Clean rides in here. Bigger pics though homies.
> *



LOVE THE CLEAN ASS WORK THAT DOWN 2 SCALE HAS......!!!!!!

KEEP IT UP FELLAS. I LIKE THOSE OLD SCHOOL RIDES


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Jan 19 2010, 09:21 PM~16345170
> *LOVE THE CLEAN ASS WORK THAT DOWN 2 SCALE HAS......!!!!!!
> 
> KEEP IT UP FELLAS. I LIKE THOSE OLD SCHOOL RIDES
> *


THANX :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:biggrin:  :wave: :rofl: :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thnx


----------



## kustombuilder

:h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up D


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 19 2010, 09:40 PM~16345406
> *was up D
> *


just here getting the compton pd impala ready.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

love the vw bus homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 19 2010, 09:55 PM~16345588
> *love the vw bus homie
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

good morn brothas. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 19 2010, 07:13 PM~16345076
> *Nice builds fellas :thumbsup: . Bigdogg that merc is gona be badd
> *


gracias pancho


----------



## darkside customs

That Merc looks bad ass!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2010, 06:23 PM~16356577
> *That Merc looks bad ass!
> *


tks bro  u know i gotta post up my pics to


----------



## darkside customs

yup


----------



## MARINATE

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/150/l_2ef0cb1636a142fe8dd9c6d1a28


NICE LOOKING RIDESHOMIES, GOT ANY MORE PICS OF THE 55'S?


----------



## kustombuilder

posting these up for frank.


----------



## bigdogg323

tks dave  

this is my first build of 2010 enjoy fellas :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 06:56 PM~16357057
> *posting these up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 dammit frank, that shit jus keeps looking bad ass every time you do somethin new to it :run:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 20 2010, 09:11 PM~16357326
> *tks dave
> 
> this is my first build of 2010 enjoy fellas  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 08:56 PM~16357057
> *posting these up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SWEET HIJO :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16357334
> *  dammit frank, that shit jus keeps looking bad ass every time you do somethin new to it  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 20 2010, 09:56 PM~16359600
> *SWEET  HIJO  :guns:
> *


tks mike


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 07:56 PM~16357057
> *posting these up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sick!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 21 2010, 11:18 AM~16364166
> *That's sick!!
> *


tks jevries


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting this up for the brotha Frank. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam frank i need to think of something to build to catch up you homie :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

more pics for you from Down 2 Scale enjoy homies  

was up to all my members ( got model cars ? ) lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Tuff ass oldies fellas. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16370333
> *dam frank i need to think of something to build to catch up you homie  :biggrin:
> *


u better hurry up bro i got another one on its way  :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16370661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics for you from Down 2 Scale enjoy homies
> 
> was up to all my members  ( got model cars ? ) lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



TTMFT


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 21 2010, 09:54 PM~16371862
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Where did you get that Desoto grille on the Merc ?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1942aerosedan_@Jan 22 2010, 01:09 AM~16373526
> *Where did you get that Desoto grille on the Merc ?
> *


it comes with kit bro


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 21 2010, 10:35 PM~16370661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics for you from Down 2 Scale enjoy homies
> 
> was up to all my members  ( got model cars ? ) lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16370661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics for you from Down 2 Scale enjoy homies
> 
> was up to all my members  ( got model cars ? ) lol :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DONT BE TIGHT! I KNOW THERES MORE PICKS! QUE NO!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 23 2010, 06:01 PM~16388685
> *DONT BE TIGHT! I KNOW THERES MORE PICKS! QUE NO!
> *



QUE SI! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

someone might of posted one or some of these, not sure


















































 watch out!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 23 2010, 06:39 PM~16388995
> *someone might of posted one or some of these, not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out!
> *


TRUUCHA!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 23 2010, 08:39 PM~16388995
> *someone might of posted one or some of these, not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out!
> *


good pics :biggrin: :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 23 2010, 08:20 PM~16389917
> *good pics  :biggrin:  :0
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM :wow: THOSE RANFLAS LOOK REAL VATOS! KEEP IT UP! hno:


----------



## hocknberry

damn! u guys got some sick ass builds and skills goin on in here!!! keep em comin!!


----------



## warsr67

damn u guys have sum badass builds keep it up   

who's that guy bigdogg323 i heard he's a badass builder :biggrin: does anybody know who he is


----------



## jimbo

We ALL know who he is, try sendin' him a PM...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 23 2010, 10:19 PM~16391212
> *damn u guys have sum badass builds keep it up
> 
> who's that guy bigdogg323 i heard he's a badass builder  :biggrin: does anybody know who he is
> *


wahhhh? who told you that lie? :biggrin: j/k hes one of the "bigdogs" :yes:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

nvm


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 23 2010, 10:19 PM~16391212
> *damn u guys have sum badass builds keep it up
> 
> who's that guy bigdogg323 i heard he's a badass builder  :biggrin: does anybody know who he is
> *


who dis be?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 24 2010, 12:33 AM~16391355
> *who dis be?
> *


guess who????? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 23 2010, 10:29 PM~16391311
> *wahhhh?  who told you that lie?  :biggrin:  j/k  hes one of the "bigdogs"  :yes:
> *


aw shuks joe u didn have to say that :biggrin: i ain't one of the bigdogs homie i just play one wen im buildn :0  lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 12:13 AM~16391894
> *guess who????? :biggrin:
> *


hey brother was up its about time u got on here  now that ur here start posting up those sweet rides homie  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 23 2010, 10:28 PM~16391305
> *We ALL know who he is,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 24 2010, 02:55 AM~16392057
> *hey brother was up its about time u got on here   now that ur here start posting up those sweet rides homie    :biggrin:
> *


hey frank i thought i finally to join u guys and see how it is here. i'll post my stuff as soon i learn how to do it almost got it thou :biggrin: call me when u can


----------



## warsr67

new project for 2010 frank


















[IM   G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/1DSC01979.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 06:08 PM~16397521
> *new project for 2010 frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn willie that looks sick bro  :wow:  i know u got more keepem coming mister :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 06:08 PM~16397521
> *new project for 2010 frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   here u go willie


----------



## warsr67

More of the club members rides. If it do'nt lay its not from L.A.!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

damn willie now ur getting it keepem coming sir


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 06:40 PM~16397922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the club members rides. If it do'nt lay its not from L.A.!!!!
> *


didnt know that was you willie, nice rides! i never seen those before :0 :biggrin: 

im digging that custom bro :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 07:08 PM~16397521
> *new project for 2010 frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM    G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/1DSC01979.JPG[/IMG]
> *


looks good Willie........


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice ass rides willie im digging da 58. da customs front end looks firme


----------



## warsr67

a few more for to night


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 11:01 PM~16399870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more  for to night
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 09:01 PM~16399870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more  for to night
> *



:wow: DAMMM, WILLIE! slow down bro! your killing me here! :biggrin: that 55 is looking chingon!


----------



## MC562

very nice work fellas


----------



## warsr67

THANKS ALLTHE COMPS


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice work willie those r some nice rides


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 09:01 PM~16399870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more  for to night
> *


 :0 :0 :0     firme willie rides look sweet sir :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WILLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THOSE RIDES R LOOKIN TIGHT. GOOD TO SEE YOU FINALLLY GOT ON. THAT TANGERINE CONVERTIBLE STILL STANDS OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB. :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice lookin rides homie keep them comin


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 24 2010, 09:25 PM~16400241
> *WILLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THOSE RIDES R LOOKIN TIGHT. GOOD TO SEE YOU FINALLLY GOT ON. THAT TANGERINE CONVERTIBLE STILL STANDS OUT LIKE A SORE THUMB. :thumbsup:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 23 2010, 09:39 PM~16388995
> *someone might of posted one or some of these, not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch out!
> *


some sexy ass shots right here


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 07:08 PM~16397521
> *new project for 2010 frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM    G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/1DSC01979.JPG[/IMG]
> *


That ride looks super clean!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 24 2010, 10:01 PM~16399870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more  for to night
> *


CLEAN!


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 25 2010, 04:02 AM~16401910
> *CLEAN!
> *


Yea they are ...very nice work.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

you fellas got some clean ass builds up in here . specially the 41 ' , good work :thumbsup: ........


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 AM~16403215
> *you fellas got some clean ass builds up in here . specially the 41 ' , good work  :thumbsup: ........
> *


thanks brother


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jan 25 2010, 08:59 AM~16403215
> *you fellas got some clean ass builds up in here , good work  :thumbsup: ........
> *


 X2!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxs homie for the comps


----------



## MARINATE

THIS 55 IS THE GANGSTA BRO


----------



## calaveras73

you vatos got some badass builds


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Jan 25 2010, 03:04 PM~16407111
> *you vatos got some badass builds
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## sr.woodgrain

orale homie thnx :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

some fine rides sr wood grain


----------



## warsr67

some fine rides sr wood grain


----------



## warsr67




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16412550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 i remember that :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac

:worship: :worship:great job man they are sick


----------



## c man

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16412550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats bad the way it sits


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 25 2010, 03:36 PM~16406861
> *THIS 55 IS THE GANGSTA BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that duce


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16412550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :0 :0 :0 willie u wer holding out huh :biggrin: that trokita is just sick mister


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 10:40 PM~16412550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great taste!!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16412550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

All the buikds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting these up for Franky. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

tks carnal


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 26 2010, 12:08 PM~16416039
> *tks carnal
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

This is for franky also. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Trendsetta 68

rides are lookin' good up in here fellas !


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 09:43 AM~16415373
> *Posting these up for Franky. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bitch is fucking sick to the bone


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 03:25 PM~16419315
> *This is for franky also. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx willie for the pics, da trokita in bad ass like da sun roof its bbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaddddddddddd!


----------



## warsr67

THANKS SR WOOD GRAIN


----------



## aztek_warrior

You guys got some bad ass rides........keep them coming...
and good luck with the club...... :thumbsup:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2010, 08:28 PM~16420043
> *Nice!!!
> *


x10


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 26 2010, 06:24 PM~16421663
> *You guys got some bad ass rides........keep them coming...
> and good luck with the club...... :thumbsup:
> *


thx homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Jan 26 2010, 06:27 PM~16421718
> *x10
> *


  tks bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

gracias carnales :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

RIDES R LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS . WILLIE THE "GREENADE" PICKUP IS LOOKING DOPE SO FINISH IT IM ANXIOUS TO SEE IT DONE.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 10:43 AM~16415373
> *Posting these up for Franky. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

my finished 51


----------



## DEUCES76

rides r lookin good homies keep up the great work


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 09:34 PM~16422839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished 51
> *


clean 51 hijo :worship: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

THE 51 IS LOOKING GOOD SR.WOODGRAIN. THAT PEARL IS :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 25 2010, 04:36 PM~16406861
> *THIS 55 IS THE GANGSTA BRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet 55


----------



## kustombuilder

Compton PD Lolo in the works. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 08:14 PM~16423429
> *Compton PD Lolo in the works. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good dave so far so good keep it bro  :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

IM SELLING THIS COMPRESSOR IF ANYBODY WANTS IT I COULD TAKE IT TO THE NEXT MEETING. NOTHING WRONG WITH IT JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE. $$$30 BUCKS.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2010, 07:34 PM~16422839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my finished 51
> *


damn emilio 51 looks firme carnal


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxs homies for da comps.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 27 2010, 03:40 PM~16431698
> *IM SELLING THIS COMPRESSOR IF ANYBODY WANTS IT I COULD TAKE IT TO THE NEXT MEETING. NOTHING WRONG WITH IT JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE. $$$30 BUCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah take it bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 27 2010, 05:40 PM~16431698
> *IM SELLING THIS COMPRESSOR IF ANYBODY WANTS IT I COULD TAKE IT TO THE NEXT MEETING. NOTHING WRONG WITH IT JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE. $$$30 BUCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want it. :biggrin:


----------



## dade county

very nice homies


----------



## kustombuilder

Anybody have a PT cruiser or a prowler for lalo?Let me know what your looking for $$$ or trade.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 10:14 PM~16423429
> *Compton PD Lolo in the works. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

heres progress on the mag, all criticism is welcomed, good or bad :biggrin: 


























:0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16434365
> *heres progress on the mag, all criticism is welcomed, good or bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


badf ass.love those wheels.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 27 2010, 07:14 PM~16434381
> *badf ass.love those wheels.
> *



:biggrin: gracias :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 27 2010, 09:17 PM~16434430
> *:biggrin:  gracias  :nicoderm:
> *


were are those wheels from?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 27 2010, 07:20 PM~16434480
> *were are those wheels from?
> *


oooo cunyo, ooo! j/k got them from the dub city mini cooper "S"


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 27 2010, 09:22 PM~16434502
> *oooo cunyo, ooo!  j/k got them from the dub city mini cooper "S"
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

41/48 FORD CONV.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 07:31 PM~16434626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41/48 FORD CONV.
> *


que pasa se~nor willy, w000w, que chulada! :0


----------



## warsr67

YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.JOE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 07:34 PM~16434675
> *YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.JOE
> *



gracias carnal


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 07:31 PM~16434626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41/48 FORD CONV.
> *


Bad as hell... :0 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 11:31 PM~16434626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41/48 FORD CONV.
> *


looks bad ass !!! nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> looks great !!! love the visor !!1 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

STARTED A MY NEW PROJECT


----------



## gseeds

nice !!!! looking good david ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

^^^ what kind of car is that gold one?


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 27 2010, 09:12 PM~16434365
> *heres progress on the mag, all criticism is welcomed, good or bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2010, 09:31 PM~16434626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41/48 FORD CONV.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DEUCES76

yea buddy lookin good guys


----------



## MC562

ALL THE HOMIE ARE PUTTING IT DONW


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 27 2010, 08:01 PM~16435038
> *^^^ what kind of car is that gold one?
> *


66 merc pancho


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 02:08 AM~16397521
> *new project for 2010 frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM    G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/1DSC01979.JPG[/IMG]
> *


damm that look sick, lay a candy on it or pearl.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2010, 05:40 AM~16412550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker is lookin good, u got some wicked models comin together.

keep us posted


----------



## crenshaw magraw

alot of nice rides, inspires me to get off my computer and finish my builds.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 27 2010, 07:12 PM~16434365
> *heres progress on the mag, all criticism is welcomed, good or bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


fuckn joe that mags lookn good bro   :wow: keep it up bro


----------



## eastside1989

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thankz homies for the good comps  hey david, joe willie frank you guys got some nice project coming along homies keep up the good work


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 27 2010, 11:12 PM~16434365
> *heres progress on the mag, all criticism is welcomed, good or bad  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *






:wow: them wheels are bad ass man!



nice work in here fellas


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 28 2010, 01:01 PM~16441826
> *:wow:  them wheels are bad ass man!
> nice work in here fellas
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 02:08 AM~16397521
> *new project for 2010 frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IM    G]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/1DSC01979.JPG[/IMG]
> *


is this all kustom work being done, or is it a resin?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

a lil' progress on "the hood"


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 28 2010, 10:16 PM~16447855
> *a lil' progress on "the hood"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookn good joe


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 29 2010, 02:16 AM~16447855
> *a lil' progress on "the hood"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this ride is gonna be soo sick! keep up the great work bro!


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting these up for franky.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2010, 05:10 PM~16450736
> *Posting these up for franky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2010, 09:10 AM~16450736
> *Posting these up for franky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tks dave


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2010, 01:04 PM~16451774
> *tks dave
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2010, 11:09 AM~16451820
> *
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 29 2010, 11:10 AM~16450736
> *Posting these up for franky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: uffin: :guns: :guns:


----------



## warsr67

the custom is all plastic ( 41 plymouth)


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jan 29 2010, 10:15 AM~16451354
> *lookin good
> *


tks homie  

u too mike   :wow:


----------



## warsr67

CHERRY 51 BOMB


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 PM~16461768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY  51 BOMB
> *


looks sweet willie


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 30 2010, 05:54 PM~16461768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY  51 BOMB
> *


this 51 is bad ass !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 30 2010, 02:54 PM~16461768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY  51 BOMB
> *


 :yes: great job


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 30 2010, 01:54 PM~16461768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY  51 BOMB
> *


 :0 SWEET!!!


----------



## Guest

Great looking builds DOWN-II-SCALE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 31 2010, 11:08 AM~16468274
> *Great looking builds DOWN-II-SCALE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


tks alot homie


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

EVERY SINGLE BUILD IS LOOKING BADASS GUYS. KEEP IT UP EVRYBOBY. DAVID I WANT TO SEE THAT COP CAR FINISHED,IM PRETTY SURE IT'S GONE BE SICK.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 31 2010, 04:00 PM~16470263
> *EVERY SINGLE BUILD IS LOOKING BADASS GUYS. KEEP IT UP EVRYBOBY. DAVID I WANT TO SEE THAT COP CAR FINISHED,IM PRETTY SURE IT'S GONE BE SICK.
> *


hey fool wats up


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 31 2010, 04:00 PM~16470263
> *EVERY SINGLE BUILD IS LOOKING BADASS GUYS. KEEP IT UP EVRYBOBY. DAVID I WANT TO SEE THAT COP CAR FINISHED,IM PRETTY SURE IT'S GONE BE SICK.
> *


hey fool wats up


----------



## sr.woodgrain

my 40 ford i finished it today


----------



## LATIN SKULL

EMILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIO LOOKING GOOD ESE! DAM DOG UR POPPING OFF WITH A COUPLE NEW RIDES ALREADY DOG! :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 07:25 PM~16471424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 40 ford i  finished it today
> *


CLEAN BUILD EMILIO. LET'S SEE MORE.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx latin skull, road dogg for the nice compz im thinking on wat to work next


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 06:25 PM~16471424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 40 ford i  finished it today
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: THAT SHIT LOOKS GANGSTA BRO


----------



## sr.woodgrain

my 300 for the meeting build off  good luck fellas :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanks big dogg :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM~16471743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 300 for the meeting build off    good luck fellas :biggrin:
> *


GOOD START EMILIO  BUT CHANGE THOSE TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 06:25 PM~16471424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 40 ford i  finished it today
> *



:0 





:cheesy: 



:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

THESE R FROM THE HOMIE ROADDOGG


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 08:25 PM~16471424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 40 ford i  finished it today
> *


lookin good :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2010, 10:06 PM~16472525
> *THESE R FROM THE HOMIE ROADDOGG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE  :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 31 2010, 08:29 PM~16471458
> *EMILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIO LOOKING GOOD ESE! DAM DOG UR POPPING OFF WITH A COUPLE NEW RIDES ALREADY DOG! :wow:
> *


 :yes: :drama: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

big dogg did u check out the rimes :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanks mike


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 31 2010, 08:25 PM~16472807
> *big dogg did u check out the rimes  :biggrin:
> *


YUPP WHERE DID U GET THEM FROM :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Thanks big dogg. Just ripe, thanks 4 da kind wordz.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 1 2010, 10:13 AM~16477038
> *Thanks big dogg. Just ripe, thanks 4 da kind wordz.
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 1 2010, 12:13 PM~16477038
> *Thanks big dogg. Just ripe, thanks 4 da kind wordz.
> *


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## LATIN SKULL

JUST HEARD WILLIE WON "FIRST PLACE" WITH THE 62 IMPALA AT THE NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA. :h5: :h5: GOOD JOB!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 08:03 PM~16494499
> *JUST HEARD WILLIE WON "FIRST PLACE" WITH THE 62 IMPALA AT THE NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA.  :h5:  :h5:  GOOD JOB!
> *



:0 congrats willie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 2 2010, 08:03 PM~16494499
> *JUST HEARD WILLIE WON "FIRST PLACE" WITH THE 62 IMPALA AT THE NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW IN POMONA.  :h5:  :h5:  GOOD JOB!
> *


 :0  orale willie congrats bro


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 2 2010, 10:11 PM~16494606
> *:0   orale willie congrats bro
> *


congrats bro :guns: :guns:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Good job bro. Congrats!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB LATIN SKULL   WELCOME ABOARD CARNAL


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2010, 07:19 PM~16504997
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB LATIN SKULL    WELCOME ABOARD CARNAL
> *



ohhh sheeit! welcome aboard bro!  hope you enjoy your stay :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2010, 09:19 PM~16504997
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB LATIN SKULL    WELCOME ABOARD CARNAL
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ORALE! THANKS FOR WELCOMING ME VATOZZ! NOW LETS KEEP GETTING DOWN WITH THE PLASTIC!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

orale homie welcome to da club eddie ,  


hey willie congratz on your trophy homie :biggrin: :
:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS TO ALL MY CARNALAS :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16505430
> *THANKS TO ALL  MY CARNALAS  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## warsr67

62 IMPLA WHICH TOOK FIRST PLACE IN LOW RIDER AT THE GRAND NATIONAL


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 3 2010, 07:51 PM~16505430
> *THANKS TO ALL  MY CARNALAS   :twak:  :twak:
> *


:uh: 

:scrutinize: what you talkin bout, willie! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

WHATS JOE :wave: :wave:


----------



## warsr67

WHATS UP JOE :wave: :wave: :wave: ERRORRRRR RR ON THE OTHER ONE


----------



## gseeds

congrats !!! great job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 3 2010, 08:28 PM~16506008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 IMPALA WHICH TOOK FIRST PLACE IN LOW RIDER  AT THE GRAND NATIONAL
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

FINALLY FINISHED THE BACK TREY AND DASH! FOIL AND CLEAR NEXT!!!!!!!!







. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 4 2010, 04:42 PM~16514489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY FINISHED THE BACK TREY AND DASH! FOIL AND CLEAR NEXT!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn eddie that looks sick bro :wow:  great job on the patterns homie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Thanks for the comps bigdogg!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 3 2010, 08:19 PM~16504997
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEWEST MEMBER TO THE CLUB LATIN SKULL    WELCOME ABOARD CARNAL
> *


WELCOME TO THE CLUB BROTHER. WE HOPE YOU FEEL RIGHT AT HOME.


----------



## lowridermodels

sick builds fellas! keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 5 2010, 10:17 AM~16521818
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB BROTHER. WE HOPE YOU FEEL RIGHT AT HOME.
> *


I DONT SEE WHY NOT! THANKS ROAD DOGG!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 5 2010, 10:53 AM~16522207
> *sick builds fellas! keep up the good work! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## warsr67

just ripe clean rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 6 2010, 12:31 AM~16525303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripe  clean rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice
you got some nice lookin models.


----------



## badgas

Nice work.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 06:31 PM~16525303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripe  clean rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx for the pics willie :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 04:31 PM~16525303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripe  clean rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 VERY CLEAN RIDEZ HIJO! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 5 2010, 07:56 PM~16526047
> *:0  :0  VERY CLEAN RIDEZ HIJO! :biggrin:
> *


gracias hijo :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## gseeds

> oh yea ! im feeling the 56,nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> oh yea ! im feeling the 56,nice !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> thanx bro!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 04:31 PM~16525303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripe  clean rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lookn good mike   love that 56 bro :wow:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 5 2010, 10:49 PM~16528452
> *thanx bro!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


i like the 56 :roflmao: :run: :nicoderm:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 5 2010, 11:18 PM~16528748
> *i like the 56  :roflmao:  :run:  :nicoderm:
> *


oops i ment to quote pic :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 5 2010, 10:54 PM~16528521
> *lookn good mike     love that 56 bro :wow:
> *


Greayt builds mike. Now give me back my 61!!! J/k. Good job homie.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 06:31 PM~16525303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripe  clean rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :wow: really nice builds that 56 is the buisness


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

TTT


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 5 2010, 05:31 PM~16525303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripe  clean rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


All of these ride look very good....question though, do any of them have suspension on them? If so, what alterations did you make to have them sit that low? 

Alot of your members get the cars very low like this, and I'm curious how you guys get them to sit this low.

Keep up the good work guys and keep the pix coming.


----------



## bigbodylac

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 5 2010, 10:49 PM~16528452
> *thanx bro!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

ya got a down 2 scale chapter in New York? theres these kids at the model shows with the same name but their rides aint half as nice as what ya got posted


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 9 2010, 04:48 AM~16558027
> *ya got a down 2 scale chapter in New York? theres these kids at the model shows with the same name but their rides aint half as nice as what ya got posted
> *


hey bro that i know of we dont have any chapters theres only been one in cali only that gary seeds started back in 93 only


----------



## LATIN SKULL

FINALLY GOT "LEATHAL WEAPON 65" CLEARED AND FOILED!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 10:59 PM~16567775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT "LEATHAL WEAPON 65" CLEARED AND FOILED!
> *


SWEET :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

q-vole DII2 crew :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 08:59 PM~16567775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT "LEATHAL WEAPON 65" CLEARED AND FOILED!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 09:59 PM~16567775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT "LEATHAL WEAPON 65" CLEARED AND FOILED!
> *


----------



## MC562

GREAT WORK EVRYONE
:0


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 9 2010, 08:53 PM~16563960
> *hey bro that i know of we dont have any chapters theres only been one in cali only that gary seeds started back in 93 only
> *


Yea I did'nt think so , but anyway keep up the good work ya models are sick


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 10 2010, 10:50 AM~16572232
> *GREAT WORK EVRYONE
> :0
> *


tks uli


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

chariot of fire


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOKN GOOD WILLIE


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 11 2010, 01:19 AM~16578824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great looking 58 !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

thanks for the comps.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 10 2010, 11:19 PM~16578824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

mike


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice tokita willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder

What the hell did i miss while i was gone? :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?

something simple


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 14 2010, 02:29 AM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *


looks good, u using marblizer or krazer?

or is it your own technique?

looks good.

keep us posted.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

its my own technique homie , and thnx 4 the compz :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Good to see you knock out a new style whip... Nice as hell...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx jimbo 4 da compz :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2010, 06:29 PM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *



:sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2010, 06:29 PM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *


DAMMMMMMN :0 thats sweet bro   i likes :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

the paint on the 300 looks sick i like the rear sunroof to


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanx for the comps fellas.  ill post more pics later on the progress.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2010, 08:29 PM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *


thats bad azz. :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

looking good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

did a little work on my project


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16612296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little work on my project
> *


 :wow: This is gonna be sick... :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

x2 looks great i like the tails


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice work willie on your chrysler :0


----------



## warsr67

thanks :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 14 2010, 06:03 PM~16612296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little work on my project
> *


damn willie that looks sick mister :wow: :0 :wow: im a have to step it up a bit :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2010, 08:29 PM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 14 2010, 08:03 PM~16612296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little work on my project
> *


SWEEEEEET BRO!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 14 2010, 11:51 PM~16614806
> *SWEEEEEET  BRO!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


x2


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16411652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeet 50 pickup :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 10 2010, 12:59 AM~16567775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT "LEATHAL WEAPON 65" CLEARED AND FOILED!
> *


straight west coast style :0 :0


----------



## warsr67

50 cheve


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 9 2010, 11:59 PM~16567775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT "LEATHAL WEAPON 65" CLEARED AND FOILED!
> *




one word, SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16635159
> *one word, SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 THANKS TRENDSETTA! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 14 2010, 07:03 PM~16612296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did a little work on my project
> *


this is gon be a bad ass ride willie, sick work . hno: hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2010, 07:29 PM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *


YOU GOUYS ARE DOING SOME SICK ASS WORK ON THESE RIDES. I'M SPEECHLESS.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 16 2010, 10:16 PM~16635081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 cheve
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 04:16 AM~16635081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 cheve
> *


nice


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 17 2010, 12:21 AM~16636679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOOOOD!!!!!! HIJO :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1




----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 13 2010, 09:29 PM~16604858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice day to paint today,heres my 300. wat do you guys think?
> 
> something simple
> *


Im digging it....Only thing is....If you painted the hood and doors and stuff seperate from the body they might not match up when assembled.


----------



## gseeds

> damn !!! nice paint !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANK ALOT MIKE.


----------



## gseeds

65 is looking good also !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANK GARY, THIS TRUCK WUZ PAINTED BY A GUY IN NORTH HOLLYWOOD ABOUT 12 YEARS AGO,


----------



## gseeds

another nice ride to add to the list !!!!nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 16 2010, 11:26 PM~16636744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 is looking good also !!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. ACTUALLY THIS IS THE 2ND CAR I BUILT BACK IN 94.


----------



## gseeds

way cool !!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 16 2010, 11:27 PM~16636763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another nice ride to add to the list !!!!nice!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 THIS IS ONE BAD MOFO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MY BUILDS WITH HYDROS.(HYDROS NOT IN WORKING CONDITION).


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 16 2010, 10:24 PM~16636714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


65 looks good bro  its about time u post it ur shit cabron :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

lookingggggggggggggg good road dog. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

LIKE ALWAYS GREAT WORK


----------



## warsr67

flip green


----------



## Esoteric

> damn !!! nice paint !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## warsr67

update on 300


----------



## warsr67

shot bases coats to day . brandy wine to follow ( 41 cheve)


----------



## ElRafa

I can't say it enough Badass rides up in here homies


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 11:49 PM~16645776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip green
> *





:wow: 



im with raf on this one, there are some sick ass builds in this thread!


great work fellas


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16646200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot bases coats to day . brandy wine to follow  ( 41 cheve)
> *


NICE WILLIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 08:14 PM~16646200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot bases coats to day . brandy wine to follow  ( 41 cheve)
> *


  looks sweet willie


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 16 2010, 11:21 PM~16636679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this, nice rims and nice paint, you could make more detail at the headlights but okay.


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice work everyone alll of ur rides r coming out sweet its nice to see that the club is moving foward on building keep up the good work . n thnx 4 the compz homies :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 18 2010, 12:06 PM~16652320
> *nice work everyone  alll of ur rides r coming out sweet  its nice to see that the club is moving foward on building  keep up the good work . n thnx 4 the compz homies  :biggrin:
> *


WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 18 2010, 05:49 AM~16645776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip green
> *



Wow nice...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 18 2010, 03:40 PM~16653867
> *WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## warsr67

bad weather coming had to stop.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 07:49 PM~16645776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip green
> *



:wow: Awesome color!!! You guys are DOIN' IT!!! Sick stuff man!!! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:21 PM~16656614
> *:wow: Awesome color!!! You guys are DOIN' IT!!! Sick stuff man!!! :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 08:22 PM~16656627
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## jimbo

:ninja:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:25 PM~16656658
> *:ninja:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## warsr67

getting down to scale (71 monte)


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 18 2010, 07:13 PM~16655743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad weather coming had to stop.
> *


 :0 lookn good willie  not bad mister :wow:


----------



## warsr67

just ripes ( bomb squad)


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 18 2010, 11:32 PM~16657747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripes ( bomb squad)
> *


 :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16657747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripes ( bomb squad)
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 18 2010, 09:00 PM~16657177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting down to scale (71 monte)
> *


 :0 damn willie this is gonna look sick mister :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 08:20 PM~16645322
> *lookingggggggggggggg good  road dog. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Willie. Not as good as everyone else's but I try. I have to step it up a notch now. I appreciate your comments.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16657747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ripes ( bomb squad)
> *


Baddass like always bro. DOWN II SCALE takin' NAMES!!! :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2010, 08:49 PM~16645776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flip green
> *


This is really nice Willie. You got some nice ridez coming out. Good job bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice job warsr67


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:23 AM~16661768
> *Baddass like always bro. DOWN II SCALE takin' NAMES!!! :wow:
> *


----------



## badgas

NICE WORK!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Feb 20 2010, 07:54 AM~16669232
> *NICE WORK!
> *


X100


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting these up for Franky.  

39 burban


















Mag Wagon



























































































































Green duece


----------



## rollindeep408

Green duece

















[/quote]

that is a bad ass build very fuckin clean love that color


----------



## kustombuilder

> Green duece


that is a bad ass build very fuckin clean love that color
[/quote]
he said thank you.


----------



## kykustoms

always cool stuff in here those chevy trucks are sick and that magnum looks badass thats alot of screens lol


----------



## rollindeep408

> that is a bad ass build very fuckin clean love that color


he said thank you. 
[/quote]


 he is very welcome it looks really close to my homie carlos ride


----------



## kustombuilder

> he said thank you.


  he is very welcome it looks really close to my homie carlos ride
[/quote]
he said lies.post pics of the homies carlos ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Builds are looking good D2S. Frank nice Wips.


----------



## rollindeep408

> he is very welcome it looks really close to my homie carlos ride


he said lies.post pics of the homies carlos ride. :biggrin:
[/quote]











only pic i could find at the moment


----------



## Esoteric

wow nice work on that 62 and magnum


----------



## kustombuilder

> he said lies.post pics of the homies carlos ride. :biggrin:












only pic i could find at the moment 
[/quote]
:0 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> only pic i could find at the moment


:0 :wow:
[/quote]


same color guts too just no skirts :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

We are finishing up our meeting and we will be posting up pics up soon.


----------



## bigdogg323

> Green duece


that is a bad ass build very fuckin clean love that color
[/quote]
thanks rollin


----------



## bigdogg323

> he said lies.post pics of the homies carlos ride. :biggrin:












only pic i could find at the moment 
[/quote]
62 looks sweet bro and the color does look like mine


----------



## down_by_law

*Looks like my duece* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16674523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like my duece :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit it does look like it :0 :wow: even the int too :cheesy: sweet bro  i likes :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:0


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16675765
> *:0
> *


your club member has good taste in cars :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 21 2010, 12:38 AM~16676038
> *your club member has good taste in cars  :biggrin:
> *


TKS BRO   R THOSE B4 AND AFTER PICS HOMIE I LIKE THE ONE WITH THE PAINTED RIMS THAT ONE'S SWEET  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 21 2010, 01:52 AM~16676096
> *TKS BRO     R THOSE B4 AND AFTER PICS HOMIE I LIKE THE ONE WITH THE PAINTED RIMS THAT ONE'S SWEET    :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


the rims are painted now i just need to redo them :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 21 2010, 01:08 AM~16676162
> *the rims are painted now i just need to redo them :happysad:
> *


it looks better like that u have sweet ride homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 21 2010, 03:08 AM~16676162
> *the rims are painted now i just need to redo them :happysad:
> *


i seen the car in person.bad azz ride.


----------



## jimbo

:wow: That Magnum is f#*kin' the custom game Up! :wow: Sickass Duece too Bigdogg!


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 11:58 AM~16678182
> *i seen the car in person.bad azz ride.
> *


it would look better if i was flying a plaque :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN TO SCALE MEETING (SOME PROJECTS & RIDES)


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

GARY S & LATIN S RIDES


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KEEP THE PICKS COMING WILLIE! YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## warsr67

JUST RIPES SWEET PANEL


----------



## warsr67

LATINS SKULLS BAD (58888888888)


----------



## warsr67

MAD BOMBER.JUST RIPE, GARYS S RIDES


----------



## warsr67

BIG DOGS<JUST RIPE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

HERES ANOTHER CADI PROJECT IM WORKIN ON!







:biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

JUST RIPE (HOMMIES ON A MISSION)


----------



## LATIN SKULL

EVERYBODYS PROJECTS AND FINISHED RIDES R LOOKING REAL GOOD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

BAD VW ( JUST RIPE GETTING DOWN)


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

i messed up by not showin' up, bad ass rides bros :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

SO GARY'S IN "DOWN2SCALE" & "MASTERPIECES"?  RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD GUYS. LUV THOSE 62' HARDTOPS!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Awesome work guys. Keep it up.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 21 2010, 01:34 PM~16679226
> *i messed up by not showin' up, bad ass rides bros    :thumbsup:
> *


hahahaha u sure did fool :biggrin: jk bro u know that that other thing was more important bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 21 2010, 03:35 PM~16680033
> *hahahaha u sure did fool  :biggrin: jk bro u know that that other thing was more important bro
> *


yea, ur rite, asta la otra carnal


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 21 2010, 04:08 PM~16680265
> *yea, ur rite, asta la otra carnal
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 21 2010, 11:08 AM~16678244
> *:wow: That Magnum is f#*kin' the custom game Up! :wow:  Sickass Duece too Bigdogg!
> *


tks alot jimbo for the positive comments bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 21 2010, 01:50 PM~16679329
> *SO GARY'S IN "DOWN2SCALE" & "MASTERPIECES"?   RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD GUYS. LUV THOSE 62' HARDTOPS!!
> *


hey fred its up to him if he wants in bro. since he is the founder of the club out of respect to him to let him kick it with us anytime he wants. but if wants to join its his decision. but to us its like he's already in the club. since we known him for yrs and he's a good friend of mine and sum of the guys its an honor just to have there with us bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 21 2010, 08:17 PM~16681431
> *hey fred its up to him if he wants in bro. since he is the founder of the club out of respect to him to let him kick it with us anytime he wants. but if wants to join its his decision. but to us its like he's already in the club. since we known him for yrs and he's a good friend of mine and sum of the guys its an honor just to have there with us bro
> *


x2


----------



## sr.woodgrain

x3 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 21 2010, 06:17 PM~16681431
> *hey fred its up to him if he wants in bro. since he is the founder of the club out of respect to him to let him kick it with us anytime he wants. but if wants to join its his decision. but to us its like he's already in the club. since we known him for yrs and he's a good friend of mine and sum of the guys its an honor just to have there with us bro
> *


 :yes:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 21 2010, 08:17 PM~16681431
> *hey fred its up to him if he wants in bro. since he is the founder of the club out of respect to him to let him kick it with us anytime he wants. but if wants to join its his decision. but to us its like he's already in the club. since we known him for yrs and he's a good friend of mine and sum of the guys its an honor just to have there with us bro
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 21 2010, 01:55 PM~16678601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RIPES SWEET PANEL
> *


thanx willie for the pix :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice pics. 
You guys have some nice builds and projects. 
Now if Frank will just finish the Merc.......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 21 2010, 11:02 PM~16685395
> *Nice pics.
> You guys have some nice builds and projects.
> Now if Frank will just finish the Merc.......
> *


 :biggrin: PATIENCE LIL ONE :0 IT'LL BE DONE SOON


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 08:05 AM~16687274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad assssssss plate!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 22 2010, 10:49 AM~16687681
> *That's a bad assssssss plate!
> *


 :biggrin: im going to print a few.


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 21 2010, 12:58 PM~16678623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LATINS SKULLS BAD (58888888888)
> *




this 58 is sick!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Feb 22 2010, 01:16 PM~16688819
> *this 58 is sick!!!!!
> *


fuck.looks better in person.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 21 2010, 11:48 AM~16678533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what rim are these??


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2010, 12:44 PM~16689427
> *what rim are these??
> *


i think their from the uptown charger kit bro :happysad: not sure :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 22 2010, 02:52 PM~16690477
> *i think their from the uptown charger kit bro :happysad: not sure :biggrin:
> *


hum... they have a nice deep lip. i'm lookin for some to do my 300 :biggrin: 

does any one know, or can you find out?


----------



## warsr67

sr wood grains rides


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 04:44 PM~16672180
> *Posting these up for Franky.
> 
> 39 burban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mag Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what i like a lot of tv's in my ride


----------



## warsr67

plates are looking baddddddddddddd david .good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 22 2010, 06:04 PM~16691191
> *plates are looking  baddddddddddddd david .good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16690979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sr wood grains rides
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 22 2010, 03:52 PM~16691064
> *thats what i like a lot of tv's in my ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 22 2010, 06:04 PM~16691191
> *plates are looking  baddddddddddddd david .good work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 22 2010, 07:30 PM~16692038
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

SUPP FRANK SORRY I MISS THE MEETING FOR SURE ALL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT TIME TELL ALL THE HOMIE I SAID WHATS UP


----------



## mo customs

kustombuilder r u selling plates if so how much and plaques too for me and a club member


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Feb 22 2010, 08:15 PM~16692572
> *kustombuilder r u selling plates if so how much and plaques too for me and a club member
> *


yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

tnx willie for the pics, hay david was up with the plates homie u have some done call me if u do? :biggrin: there looking bad ass


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2010, 10:16 PM~16694411
> *tnx willie for the pics,  hay david  was up with the  plates homie u have some done  call me if u do? :biggrin: there looking bad ass
> *


not yet.im trying to get all the stuff i need to do some.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Feb 22 2010, 06:13 PM~16692550
> *SUPP FRANK SORRY I MISS THE MEETING FOR SURE ALL SEE YOU GUYS NEXT TIME TELL ALL THE HOMIE I SAID WHATS UP
> *


its kool bro anytime u wanna stop by and kick it ur more than welcome bro   

hey fellas uli said wats supp :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2010, 01:27 AM~16697006
> *its kool bro anytime u wanna stop by and kick it ur more than welcome bro
> 
> hey fellas uli said wats supp :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

got me a set of these. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 23 2010, 08:03 AM~16698678
> *got me a set of these. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 .....................


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2010, 11:34 AM~16699493
> *:0 .....................
> *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 04:44 PM~16672180
> *Posting these up for Franky.
> 
> 39 burban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mag Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB FRANK. KEEP IT UP!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 21 2010, 01:07 PM~16678677
> *HERES ANOTHER CADI PROJECT IM WORKIN ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HEY SKULL WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE RIMS FROM? THEY'RE BAD ASS.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 23 2010, 03:56 PM~16703038
> *GOOD JOB FRANK. KEEP IT UP!
> *


tks carnal


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up homies heres more of my classics


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMMMMMMMMMMM EMILIO YOUR PUTTING IT DOWN HOMMIE!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

DOWN II SCALE IS TAKIN' THIS SHIT TO THE M'Fn TOP! :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 23 2010, 09:44 PM~16705784
> *DOWN II SCALE IS TAKIN' THIS SHIT TO THE M'Fn TOP!  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 23 2010, 07:44 PM~16705784
> *DOWN II SCALE IS TAKIN' THIS SHIT TO THE M'Fn TOP!  :nicoderm:
> *


I LIKE THAT ATTITUDE HOMEBOY!!! :h5:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 23 2010, 07:47 PM~16705844
> *x2
> *





> *I LIKE THAT ATTITUDE HOMEBOY!!! h5.gif*


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

DOWN-II-SCALE TTT :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 23 2010, 10:50 PM~16706778
> *DOWN-II-SCALE TTT  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 23 2010, 06:16 PM~16704599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was up homies heres more of my classics
> *



Dam that classic all opened up at the top is sick as f#*k... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMM EMILIO THAT BLUE WOODY THATS ALL OPENED UP IS SICK!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 24 2010, 11:45 AM~16712026
> *DAMMM EMILIO THAT BLUE WOODY THATS ALL OPENED UP IS SICK!
> *


X2  sweet emilio


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: man you guys got some KILLER shit going down in here :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989

That Woody is sick man..... :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2010, 06:22 AM~16720074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Woody is sick man..... :wow:
> *


X2 !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 25 2010, 02:36 AM~16720015
> *:thumbsup: man you guys got some KILLER shit going down in here :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx homies for all da compz. that woody took 1st place at the victorville show last year 2009.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 26 2010, 03:23 PM~16735889
> *thnx homies for all da compz. that woody took 1st place at the victorville show last year 2009.
> *


no shit? wao, i didnt know that, congrats e


----------



## sr.woodgrain

supp joe yeah man, it came to me as a suprised, i was like wow


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 08:53 PM~16738727
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I LIKES IT DAVE


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 26 2010, 11:41 PM~16739063
> *:0 I LIKES IT DAVE
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Congratz on first place with the woody! :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx eddie, hey david the logo is cool :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warsr67

62 PONT CAT (O J )


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 28 2010, 11:29 AM~16749778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 PONT CAT  (O J )
> *


Daaaaayyyyyuuuummmm Willlie that's a f***g kool car. Great paint job, looks sic as f**k.


----------



## Siim123

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

SICK WORK FELLAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 28 2010, 10:29 AM~16749778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 PONT CAT  (O J )
> *


this looks sweet   lookn good willie


----------



## LATIN SKULL

PAINTED THE MONTE "ORANGE CRUSH "TODAY


----------



## [email protected]

:wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 28 2010, 12:29 PM~16749778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 PONT CAT  (O J )
> *


  NICE!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

check out da back window wat do u guys think ?  my 300


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey eddie da monte is kiking ass homie lov da color ese  :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 28 2010, 08:45 PM~16755357
> *hey eddie da monte is kiking ass  homie lov da color ese   :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS EMILIO! THE BACK WINDOW ON THE 300 LOOKS COOL!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 10:51 PM~16755446
> *THANKS EMILIO! THE BACK WINDOW ON THE 300 LOOKS COOL!
> *


  x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 28 2010, 11:29 AM~16749778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 PONT CAT  (O J )
> *


VERY NICE BIG WILLE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 28 2010, 08:43 PM~16755338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out da back window wat do u  guys think ?   my 300
> *


DAMN EMILIO THAT 300 CAME OUT SWEET BRO   THE DECAL CAME OUT NICE WHO DID IT :biggrin: JK BRO


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 05:51 PM~16751866
> *PAINTED THE MONTE "ORANGE CRUSH "TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin sick paint color pops :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 1 2010, 01:53 AM~16758104
> *fuckin sick paint color pops :wow:
> *


THANKS ROLLINDEEP FOR THE COMPLIMENT!


----------



## kustombuilder

Just want to let everybody know that the shirts are being worked on.As soon as i know something i will contact you all.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2010, 03:27 PM~16763070
> *Just want to let everybody know that the shirts are being worked on.As soon as i know something i will contact you all.
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2010, 03:27 PM~16763070
> *Just want to let everybody know that the shirts are being worked on.As soon as i know something i will contact you all.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

41 berore and after


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 1 2010, 07:34 PM~16764365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 berore and after
> *


Willie,
Please PM me the shirt sizes.Thank you bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:thumbsup: david


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 28 2010, 04:51 PM~16751866
> *PAINTED THE MONTE "ORANGE CRUSH "TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS NICE LATIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

emilio the 300 is looking gooddddddddddddd. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16755338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out da back window wat do u  guys think ?   my 300
> *


HEY EMILIO THAT 300 IS BED BRO LIKE THE PAINT JOB. GREAT BUILD!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I MENT BAD :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16764365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 berore and after
> *


CAME OUT GOOD WILLIE! :h5:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 1 2010, 07:34 PM~16764365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 berore and after
> *


SWEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 1 2010, 08:38 PM~16765204
> *:thumbsup:  david
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16764365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 berore and after
> *


41 LOOKN SICK WILLIE :0 :wow: :0 :wow:  I LIKES IT  LOVE THE COLOR ON THE FENDERS CAME OUT


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 1 2010, 05:34 PM~16764365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 berore and after
> *



:wow: :wow: Was that the base colors you went for or did you change your mind on the color scheme? :happysad: Aww who cares it look RAWWWWWWW!!! :wow:


----------



## warsr67

the gold &blue are the base coats . :twak: :twak:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

GOOD JOB EVERYONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 2 2010, 07:14 PM~16777145
> *GOOD JOB EVERYONE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. uffin:
> *


   wurs ur updates fool !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 2 2010, 04:40 PM~16775149
> *the gold &blue are the base coats . :twak:  :twak:
> *


I had to ask cause you put "before and after".


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit..the paint jobs are look wet as hell up in here...nice job guys!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 2 2010, 08:11 PM~16778007
> *damnit..the paint jobs are look wet as hell up in here...nice job guys!
> *


THANKS ALOT SLAMMD!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## rollindeep408

you guys really getting down up in here great work :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 2 2010, 10:36 PM~16779997
> *you guys really getting down up in here great work  :wow:
> *


   TKS HOMIE


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx everyone for ur compz on da 300 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16784900
> *thnx everyone for ur compz on da 300  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## warsr67

fleetline in progress


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 5 2010, 06:45 PM~16807667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleetline  in progress
> *



Thats gonna be nice !!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 5 2010, 03:53 PM~16807714
> *Thats gonna be nice !!!
> *


X2


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 5 2010, 05:45 PM~16807667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleetline  in progress
> *


    :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass work in here.


----------



## warsr67

41 brandy wine


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 5 2010, 06:24 PM~16808953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 brandy wine
> *


damn willie that trokita is SICK mister :wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## Siim123

Nice truck


----------



## sr.woodgrain

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1sanys folder 162 (Large).jpg[/IM


my next project ,, but not happy with it :( 



hey willie dat trokita is so sssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccckkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :cool:


----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 5 2010, 09:24 PM~16808953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 brandy wine
> *



Great looking truck!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 6 2010, 02:15 PM~16814318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 LOOKS SWEET BRO  I LIKES IT :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

good stuff fellas !!!


Paint jobs are sweet !!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxs homies :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 6 2010, 04:15 PM~16814318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good hijo :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanx mike it really means alot


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16814318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes i like the way this is looking, nice !!!!cant wait to see this one done!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanks gary, im trying sr. this is a really challenging project for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 6 2010, 11:10 PM~16817876
> *thanks gary,  im trying  sr.  this is a really challenging project for me. :thumbsup:
> *


JUST KEEP GOING EMILIO!


----------



## warsr67

WHAT NO HINGES ( CHANGE OF PACE )


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 7 2010, 01:51 PM~16820562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT NO HINGES ( CHANGE OF PACE )
> *


lol i like it are those the stock wheels i have the kit but didnt really look at it


----------



## warsr67

THERE FROM THE KIT (THANK FOR THE COMPS)


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 7 2010, 02:15 PM~16820692
> *THERE FROM THE KIT (THANK FOR THE COMPS)
> *


thanks ima go butcher it now the wheels look like old school Enkei wheels


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 7 2010, 12:51 PM~16820562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT NO HINGES ( CHANGE OF PACE )
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WILLIE :0 YOUR ON A BUILDING MISSION> THATS DEFINETLY A CHANGE OF PACE.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2010, 03:43 PM~16820843
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM WILLIE :0 YOUR ON A BUILDING MISSION> THATS DEFINETLY A CHANGE OF PACE.
> *


x2


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxz eddie for da advice, nice ride willie look n good mister


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 2 2010, 09:05 PM~16777890
> *   wurs ur updates fool !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


U kno I diont post updates. But I'll take pix ofc my wip and post'em maybe 2nite. Not as good a build as you guys' but I'll show u wut I' wkn on.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 8 2010, 12:11 PM~16827947
> *U kno I diont post updates. But I'll take pix ofc my wip and post'em maybe 2nite. Not as good a build as you guys' but I'll show u wut I' wkn on.
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

an update, not finished yet


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 02:48 PM~16830007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an update,  not finished yet
> *


lookn good bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:thumbsup: :wave: :h5: thnx


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 8 2010, 10:11 AM~16827947
> *U kno I diont post updates. But I'll take pix ofc my wip and post'em maybe 2nite. Not as good a build as you guys' but I'll show u wut I' wkn on.
> *


  as longest u show ur werkn sumthin fool :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 02:48 PM~16830007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an update,  not finished yet
> *


LOOOKING GOOOOD AS THE MORE COLORS U PUT!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 7 2010, 01:49 PM~16820872
> *x2
> *


YO DAVID I GOT THAT 63 IMPALA. IM PAINTING THAT BISH TONIGHT!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LIL UPDATE ON "ORANGE CRUSH". DID SOME ROOF WORK TODAY.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

looking good eddie, i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

this henry ezpinoza ( da mad bomber ) LBM spred from back in da days


----------



## LATIN SKULL

A WE HAVE TO GET HENRYS NEW AND OLD SHIT ON HERE. I ALREADY TOLD HIM TO BRING HIS STUFF TO MY HOUSE AND WE COULD SHOOT A LOT OF HIS MODELS.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

i know ese he need to post his rides . he lags it sometimes


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 05:39 PM~16831521
> *i know ese he need to post his rides . he lags it  sometimes
> *


X2 

HE NEEDS THE INFORMATION SUPER HIGHWAY :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 8 2010, 08:48 PM~16834014
> *X2
> 
> HE NEEDS THE INFORMATION SUPER HIGHWAY  :biggrin:
> *


DONT FORGET HE DONT HAVE A COMPUTER. :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 09:00 PM~16834206
> *DONT FORGET HE DONT HAVE A COMPUTER. :uh:
> *


HE HAS ONE :0 BUT HE'S TO CHEAP TO GET THE INTERNET HAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 8 2010, 11:13 PM~16834406
> *HE HAS ONE  :0 BUT HE'S TO CHEAP TO GET THE INTERNET HAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 8 2010, 09:35 PM~16834621
> *:0
> *


WURS UR UPDATES FUCKUR :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 04:06 PM~16830654
> *LIL UPDATE ON "ORANGE CRUSH". DID SOME ROOF WORK TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!! Thats sick bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 8 2010, 10:23 PM~16835082
> *DAAMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!! Thats sick bro
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ DARKSIDE CUSTOMS.


----------



## bigdogg323

MADE U LOOK :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 8 2010, 11:52 PM~16834810
> *WURS UR UPDATES FUCKUR :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: im not feeing the color i chose after all.How about a light green?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 04:48 PM~16842522
> *:angry: im not feeing the color i chose after all.How about a light green?
> *


PICS FOOL SO WE CAN SEE THE COLOR U CHOSE AND THE U WANT :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 9 2010, 08:20 PM~16843620
> *PICS FOOL SO WE CAN SEE THE COLOR U CHOSE AND THE U WANT :biggrin:
> *


let me take some.


----------



## kustombuilder

Henry's Ford :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Frank's Progress on the Duece.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16845144
> *Henry's Ford  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BY THE TIME HENRY STARTS GETTIN HIS STUFF ON HERE! LOOKING CLEAN


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 08:23 PM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

mike camera dead. 2morrow k.  

hey frank dat impala is looking nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
so how much did eddie get paid 4 him to paint ur 2s lol. :biggrin: 


henrys bomb is kicking ass :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 9 2010, 09:24 PM~16845948
> *mike camera dead. 2morrow k.
> 
> hey frank dat impala is looking nice homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> so how much did eddie  get paid 4 him to paint ur 2s  lol. :biggrin:
> henrys bomb is kicking ass :wow:
> *


FUCKIN FRANK DIDNT EVEN PAY ME! SO I MADE HIM WASH AND WAX MY 2 MOTORCYCLES!!! JUST KIDDIN FRANK! LMAO


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 8 2010, 08:06 PM~16830654
> *LIL UPDATE ON "ORANGE CRUSH". DID SOME ROOF WORK TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F' N' nice eddie !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2010, 09:34 PM~16831470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this henry ezpinoza ( da mad bomber ) LBM spred from back in da days
> *


i member. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

mad bomber stikes again. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 9 2010, 11:36 PM~16846080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad bomber stikes again. :biggrin:
> *


was up bro.I need to know if you can make a sissy bar for those choppers we are building like this one? :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 09:23 PM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookn' good


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 12:23 AM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: that bitch is bad boy! real nice work bro!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 10:23 PM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint job badassssssss!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 10:23 PM~16845144
> *Henry's Ford  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeet bomb!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 01:46 AM~16846202
> *was up bro.I need to know if you can make a sissy bar for those choppers we are building like this one? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think i just might be able to do just that!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 10:23 PM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn that m.f just keeps gettin better


----------



## gseeds

> Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn !!! how i missed this !!! sweet !!! nice job frank !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS FELLAS I APPRECIATE ALL THE GOOD COMMENTS


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2010, 09:23 PM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful model!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 10 2010, 12:57 AM~16846937
> *i think i just might be able to do just that!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 10 2010, 03:02 AM~16847705
> *Beautiful model!!
> *


tks jevs


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 10 2010, 06:23 AM~16845163
> *Frank's Progress on the Duece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN bro, duece looks CLEAN!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here r some of ( just ripe ) ranflas, hey does anybody have a set of bumpers for sale 4 the green chevy fleetline bomb , mike need a set back n front.
*a lil bit of history 4 u guys * update green chevy fleetline bomb was build 15 years ago :wow: 

nice work mike


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 9 2010, 10:32 PM~16846026
> *FUCKIN FRANK DIDNT EVEN PAY ME! SO I MADE HIM WASH AND WAX MY 2 MOTORCYCLES!!! JUST KIDDIN FRANK! LMAO
> *




:biggrin: lol /j/k frank


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 10:55 AM~16850450
> *:biggrin:    lol /j/k frank
> *


its cool bro i just threw sum water on them pretend i washed them let it air dry :biggrin: and throw sum dirt on it for those missed spots  and tara free paint job lmao....the fast way to get a free paint job101 :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 10 2010, 11:03 AM~16850530
> *its cool bro i just threw sum water on them pretend i washed them let it air dry  :biggrin: and throw sum dirt on it for those missed spots   and tara free paint job lmao....the fast way to get a free paint job101 :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## down_by_law

Cars looking good.
Were the hell is KB? :0


----------



## darkside customs

Frank, your package went out today. Sorry for the wait homie. Should get it in a day or 2.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/sanys folder 136 (Large).jpg[/IMG]


who members this ? :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sorry, this :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 04:51 PM~16852808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, this :wow:
> *


i have that issue


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 10 2010, 12:18 PM~16851153
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 10 2010, 02:44 PM~16852231
> *Frank, your package went out today. Sorry for the wait homie. Should get it in a day or 2.
> *


  tks buddy


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 03:51 PM~16852808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, this :wow:
> *


WOOOOOOOW THATS MY 48 FROM WAAAAAAAAY BACK. I HAVE A COUPLE OF THOSE LRB ISSUES :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

mikes new bombita, lil blurry sorry  wat do guys think  

nice work mike asta chingona

and mikes real car ( just ripe) :wow: :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 10 2010, 06:39 PM~16853815
> *WOOOOOOOW THATS MY 48 FROM WAAAAAAAAY BACK. I HAVE A COUPLE OF THOSE LRB ISSUES :0
> *



this ranflita i really like ese, never seen it in person but in the mag is fnk bbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddd aaaaaaaaasssssssss :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 08:40 PM~16854473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes new bombita, lil  blurry sorry    wat do guys think
> 
> nice work mike  asta chingona
> 
> and mikes real car ( just ripe)  :wow: :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


thanx hijo for pics !!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16854511
> *this ranflita i  really like ese, never seen it in person but in the mag is fnk bbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaadddddddddddd        aaaaaaaaasssssssss  :biggrin:
> *


WELL THAT CAR TOOK A SHIT AND FEEL APART! :angry: SO ALL I HAVE LEFT IS THE ISSUE FOR MEMORYS


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 06:40 PM~16854473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes new bombita, lil  blurry sorry    wat do guys think
> 
> nice work mike  asta chingona
> 
> and mikes real car ( just ripe)  :wow: :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



JUST RIPE THOSE RANFLAS R BURNING HOMMIE! THAT TWO TONED PURPLE BOMB WITH THE RUMBLE SEAT IS HOT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 06:40 PM~16854473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes new bombita, lil  blurry sorry    wat do guys think
> 
> nice work mike  asta chingona
> 
> and mikes real car ( just ripe)  :wow: :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


damn mike that purple two tone bomb looks sweet bro  :wow:  keep up the great work


----------



## warsr67

looking good mike on the bomb :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

all most ready


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 11:49 AM~16850414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here r some of  ( just ripe ) ranflas,  hey does anybody have  a set of bumpers for sale 4 the green chevy  fleetline bomb , mike need a set back n front.
> a lil bit of history 4 u guys   update green chevy fleetline bomb was build 15 years ago  :wow:
> 
> nice work mike
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

looking good willie dat 55 is hardcore


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 10 2010, 09:04 PM~16854768
> *JUST RIPE THOSE RANFLAS R BURNING HOMMIE! THAT TWO TONED PURPLE BOMB WITH THE RUMBLE SEAT IS HOT! :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HIJO!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 10 2010, 10:13 PM~16855562
> *damn mike that purple two tone bomb looks sweet bro   :wow:   keep up the great work
> *


thanx bigdogg!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 10 2010, 10:33 PM~16855806
> *looking  good  mike  on the bomb :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TKS WILLIE !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LIL PRIMER PROGRESS PIC OF "THE BEAST". :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 11 2010, 06:46 AM~16856006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all most ready
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Heres how our necklace pendants will look. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 11 2010, 11:01 PM~16867275
> *Heres how our necklace pendants will look. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 07:40 PM~16854473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes new bombita, lil  blurry sorry    wat do guys think
> 
> nice work mike  asta chingona
> 
> and mikes real car ( just ripe)  :wow: :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


LIVING THIS ONE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 12 2010, 11:03 AM~16869917
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 11 2010, 06:15 PM~16865132
> *LIL PRIMER PROGRESS PIC OF "THE BEAST". :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ROARRRRR :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 10 2010, 09:46 PM~16856006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all most ready
> *


DANM WILLE :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS!  LETS FINISH UP WHAT WE GOT ON THE TABLE FOR THE SHOW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:thumbsup: u got ese :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 12 2010, 03:53 PM~16873514
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS!   LETS FINISH UP WHAT WE GOT ON THE TABLE FOR THE SHOW!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## DEUCES76

get to work slacker lol


----------



## warsr67

ready to hit the streets


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Mar 12 2010, 05:26 PM~16874342
> *get to work slacker lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 05:29 PM~16874381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the streets
> *


DAMN WILLIE UR READY  :wow:  THAT 55 IS SWEET MISTER :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WILLIE LETS HIT THE CALLE IN THAT 55! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## warsr67

layit low down whitter blvd


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 07:29 PM~16874381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the streets
> *


55 kicking assssssssss!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 08:23 PM~16874851
> *layit low down whitter blvd
> *


   QUE NO !!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

YOU GOT ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! MIKE :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 12 2010, 10:39 AM~16869734
> *
> *


THATS LOOKS BAD


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT KB WHERE'S YOUR MOTORCYCLE??????????? :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 12 2010, 10:41 PM~16876499
> *DAMN IT KB WHERE'S YOUR MOTORCYCLE??????????? :angry:
> *


im trying to get her done.been working on our stuff for the club.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 06:23 PM~16874851
> *layit low down whitter blvd
> *


low n slow homes


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 12 2010, 05:29 PM~16874381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready to hit the streets
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 10 2010, 06:40 PM~16854473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikes new bombita, lil  blurry sorry    wat do guys think
> 
> nice work mike  asta chingona
> 
> and mikes real car ( just ripe)  :wow: :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



This just became one of my favorites! :cheesy: BADDASS RUMBLE SEAT!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 08:42 PM~16876514
> *im trying to get her done.been working on our stuff for the club.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16880020
> *This just became one of my favorites! :cheesy: BADDASS RUMBLE SEAT!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

TANTARA TANANA TANTARA TANANA TENENE NA TENENE NA TANTARA TENENENE TANTANTA TANTA :biggrin: :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 13 2010, 10:21 AM~16880143
> *TANTARA TANANA  TANTARA TANANA TENENE NA TENENE NA TANTARA TENENENE TANTANTA TANTA  :biggrin:  :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!LMAO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 13 2010, 12:09 PM~16880095
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry: :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16880478
> *:angry:  :twak:
> *


 :0 updates fool :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

some updates homies, hey homies need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions need the clubs help thnx  

hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 01:00 PM~16880990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMM EMILIO UR GETTIN DOWN HOMMIE!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx latin skull, im learning from you guys. you , gary and trends. you guys know how to put in down


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 01:35 PM~16881126
> *thnx latin skull, im learning from you guys. you , gary and trends. you guys know how to put in down
> *


THANKS BRO! YOUR ON YOUR WAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN EMILIO THAT PANEL LOOKS SICK HOMIE MAKE IT LIKE A PARTS TRUCK BUT HAVE HYDRO PUMPS BATTS HOSES IN IT AND WAT EVER U CAN THINK OF BRO   

THE MONTE LOOKS SWEET ALSO NOT BAD FOR UR FIRST TIME BRO KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE  

NOW I GOTTA GET BACK WERK :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 03:00 PM~1688099
> 
> [img
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1sanys%20folder%20165%20(Large).jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *


thats soo gangster homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 13 2010, 03:38 PM~16881509
> *DAMN EMILIO THAT PANEL LOOKS SICK HOMIE MAKE IT LIKE A PARTS TRUCK BUT HAVE HYDRO PUMPS BATTS HOSES IN IT AND WAT EVER U CAN THINK OF BRO
> 
> THE MONTE LOOKS SWEET ALSO NOT BAD FOR UR FIRST TIME BRO KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE
> 
> NOW I GOTTA GET BACK WERK  :biggrin:
> *


thanks frank ill think of something, they dont call sr woodgrain 4 nothing :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 03:00 PM~1688099
> 
> [img
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/1sanys%20folder%20165%20(Large).jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> thats soo gangster homie
> *
Click to expand...

*

thnxz rollindeep 408 :biggrin:*


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 03:00 PM~16880990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *


----------



## warsr67

keep up the good work SR. WOODGRAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

FINISH TRUNK SETUP,


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 13 2010, 05:35 PM~16882496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISH TRUNK SETUP,
> *


DAMN WILLIE THATS LOOKN SWEET MISTER


----------



## gseeds

> been sitting here looking at this now or awhile, i would paint a vinyl top, to match the interior, whatever color that may be, im kinda thinking maybe a silver top with with silver on the inside, looks very good bye the way, nice job bro, i cant belive the paint jobs all the guys are turning out here on lil, everyone is really doing their homwork, and laying it down!!! nice job sr. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> been sitting here looking at this now or awhile, i would paint a vinyl top, to match the interior, whatever color that may be, im kinda thinking maybe a silver top with with silver on the inside, looks very good bye the way, nice job bro, i cant belive the paint jobs all the guys are turning out here on lil, everyone is really doing their homwork, and laying it down!!! nice job sr. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2! :wow: AWESOME work in here fellas! :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 12 2010, 10:41 PM~16876499
> *DAMN IT KB WHERE'S YOUR MOTORCYCLE??????????? :angry:
> *


Tried to lay some paint on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2010, 04:45 PM~16887638
> *Tried to lay some paint on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 


Nice builds everybody.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dang homies yaw ain't BS'n around up in here !!!

Killa builds , I especially like that Monte C !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2010, 12:45 PM~16887638
> *Tried to lay some paint on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: atleast u got sum paint on it :happysad: thats good que no :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2010, 02:45 PM~16887638
> *Tried to lay some paint on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 03:00 PM~16880990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2010, 12:45 PM~16887638
> *Tried to lay some paint on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT CHA MEAN TRIED! LOOKS LIKE THE PAINT CAME OUT COOL!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LAID SOME KOLOR ON 65 IMPALA VERT "THE BEAST". :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

:0 :0 :0 nice 65


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 14 2010, 06:13 PM~16888143
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


x10000000


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Mar 14 2010, 03:51 PM~16888672
> *:0  :0  :0  nice 65
> *


THANKS DYZCUSTOMS!  THIS BEAST HAS A LONG WAYS TO GO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2010, 12:45 PM~16887638
> *Tried to lay some paint on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PAINT LOOKS GOOD! BUTTTT U SHOULDNT SPRAY THE PARTS ON THE TREE CUZ WHEN U BREAK THEM OFF THE PLASTIC COLORS GOING TO SHOW. JUST MY OPINION KB.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR HENRY "THE MAD BOMBER". :biggrin: 
































































THE BOMB FACTORY IS BACK IN BUSINESS!


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful Bombs...love the 41 Plymouth


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 14 2010, 07:55 PM~16891013
> *Beautiful Bombs...love the 41 Plymouth
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 08:51 PM~16890954
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR HENRY "THE MAD BOMBER".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BOMB FACTORY IS BACK IN BUSINESS!
> *


the bomber is back nice to see his rides here again good job homie


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 07:51 PM~16890954
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR HENRY "THE MAD BOMBER".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMMMN :0  those looks sweeeeeeet  that 41 plymouth is sick :wow: :wow:*


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice to see every one is putting some work in, kb that bike finally got painted, latin skull that 65s color is really kicking ass, hey willie that 58 is rocking homie, henrys bombs r really riding low , n thnxz all you homies for the comps on the 77 monte carlo n da 37, hey gary thanks for the advise on the viynel homie.

*but still no update on franks rides boo boo !  *


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 06:59 PM~16888361
> *LAID SOME KOLOR ON 65 IMPALA VERT "THE BEAST". :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color eddie, is this a die cast ? :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 14 2010, 08:45 PM~16891669
> *nice color eddie, is this a die cast ? :wow:
> *


YEAH GARY ITS 1/18.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 14 2010, 08:33 PM~16891556
> *nice to see every one is putting some work in, kb that bike finally got painted, latin skull that 65s color is really kicking ass, hey willie that 58 is rocking homie, henrys bombs r really riding low , n thnxz all you homies for the comps on the 77 monte carlo n da 37, hey gary thanks for the advise on the viynel  homie.
> 
> but still no update on franks rides boo boo !
> *


*
:0 :biggrin: I GOT SUMTHIN BRO*


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 09:51 PM~16890954
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR HENRY "THE MAD BOMBER".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BOMB FACTORY IS BACK IN BUSINESS!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 14 2010, 08:33 PM~16891556
> *nice to see every one is putting some work in, kb that bike finally got painted, latin skull that 65s color is really kicking ass, hey willie that 58 is rocking homie, henrys bombs r really riding low , n thnxz all you homies for the comps on the 77 monte carlo n da 37, hey gary thanks for the advise on the viynel  homie.
> 
> but still no update on franks rides boo boo !
> *


*
THIS CLUB IS ON A MOTA FKN MISSION!!!!!!*


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 14 2010, 09:52 PM~16891761
> *:0  :biggrin: I GOT SUMTHIN BRO
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 14 2010, 10:52 PM~16891761
> *:0  :biggrin: I GOT SUMTHIN BRO
> *


 :0


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 09:51 PM~16890954
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR HENRY "THE MAD BOMBER".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BOMB FACTORY IS BACK IN BUSINESS!
> *


looking great henry :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 11:06 PM~16891905
> *THIS CLUB IS ON A MOTA FKN MISSION!!!!!!
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 15 2010, 01:42 PM~16897575
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 14 2010, 08:51 PM~16890954
> *POSTING THESE PICKS UP FOR HENRY "THE MAD BOMBER".  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE BOMB FACTORY IS BACK IN BUSINESS!
> *


talk about droppin bombs!!! all 3 look bad ass!


----------



## hocknberry

:wow:


> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 02:00 PM~16880990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *


 :wow: that monte is 2 sick!! how did u do the paint work with the orange and yellow? sponge maybe? came out nice!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 15 2010, 07:05 PM~16899951
> *:wow:
> :wow: that monte is 2 sick!! how did u do the paint work with the orange and yellow? sponge maybe? came out nice!
> *


thnks hocknberry  your guest is correct homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Our D2S Pendants getting cut. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2010, 05:35 PM~16910425
> *Our D2S Pendants getting cut. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those came out


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 16 2010, 10:45 PM~16912959
> *damn those came out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2010, 07:35 PM~16910425
> *Our D2S Pendants getting cut. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2010, 06:35 PM~16910425
> *Our D2S Pendants getting cut. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam kb those came out ssssssssswwwwwwweeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt homie


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2010, 07:10 AM~16915356
> *:biggrin:
> *


wurs ur updates at on the chopper fool :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2010, 07:10 AM~16915356
> *:biggrin:
> *


HERES THE PICS OF THAT 6FO THAT IM BUILDING, THAT UV'E BEEN BUGGING ME FOR! :biggrin: ....SORRY FOR THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS. :uh: 
MOCK UP.


























AFTER PAINT MOCK UP.








MY VERSION OF TRUNK SPLATTER PAINT.








TOO CLOSE ON FRAME PIC BUT U CAN SEE THE FRONT AND REAR AIRBAGS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 13 2010, 02:00 PM~16880990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updates homies, hey homies  need some help dont know wat color to paint the viynel top any suggetions  need the clubs help thnx
> 
> hey david thanx for the 37 homie iyts coming along ese
> *


DAAAAAAYYYUUM MILIO, YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS CARS COMING BRO. I LIKES WUT I SEES!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 17 2010, 09:17 PM~16920518
> *DAAAAAAYYYUUM MILIO, YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS CARS COMING BRO. I LIKES WUT I SEES!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ROAD DOGG 1, i like your avtar the best !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THNX GARY, TOLD MY GIRL TO POSE 4 ME TO SNAP A PIC..









J/K. I KNOW THAT'S Y I PUT IT UP, I LUV MAMACITAS!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 16 2010, 09:35 PM~16910425
> *Our D2S Pendants getting cut. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 they look sick!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 17 2010, 07:29 PM~16920642
> *:0  they look sick!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 17 2010, 04:05 PM~16918867
> *HERES THE PICS OF THAT 6FO THAT IM BUILDING, THAT UV'E BEEN BUGGING ME FOR!  :biggrin: ....SORRY FOR THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS. :uh:
> MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER PAINT MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY VERSION OF TRUNK SPLATTER PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO CLOSE ON FRAME PIC BUT U CAN SEE THE FRONT AND REAR AIRBAGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bro.looking foward to you going to our next meeting.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SO, YHE COMPUETR PLACE FINALLY OPEN TODAY. THIS IS WUT I'M WRKN ON RIGHT NOW. HOPEFULLY, IT'LL BE DONE THIS WK.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 17 2010, 05:55 PM~16920880
> *SO, YHE COMPUETR PLACE FINALLY OPEN TODAY. THIS IS WUT I'M WRKN ON RIGHT NOW.  HOPEFULLY, IT'LL BE DONE THIS WK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS LOOKN SWEET LALO   CALL ME FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

sweet ride lalo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

rag 58


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 17 2010, 03:05 PM~16918867
> *HERES THE PICS OF THAT 6FO THAT IM BUILDING, THAT UV'E BEEN BUGGING ME FOR!  :biggrin: ....SORRY FOR THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS. :uh:
> MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER PAINT MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY VERSION OF TRUNK SPLATTER PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO CLOSE ON FRAME PIC BUT U CAN SEE THE FRONT AND REAR AIRBAGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIIIIKE! :cheesy: Chrome 'n paint. Sweet bro.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 17 2010, 07:55 PM~16920880
> *SO, YHE COMPUETR PLACE FINALLY OPEN TODAY. THIS IS WUT I'M WRKN ON RIGHT NOW.  HOPEFULLY, IT'LL BE DONE THIS WK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good hijo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 17 2010, 06:48 PM~16921561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rag 58
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 17 2010, 05:46 PM~16920808
> *bad ass bro.looking foward to you going to our next meeting.
> *


 hno: :x:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 17 2010, 07:57 PM~16922527
> *I LIIIIKE! :cheesy: Chrome 'n paint. Sweet bro.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62

YOU GUYS HAVE SOME KICK A$$ RIDES OVER HERE :thumbsup: KEEP EM COMING ......


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2010, 04:48 AM~16921561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rag 58
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Mar 18 2010, 12:29 PM~16928482
> *YOU GUYS HAVE SOME KICK A$$ RIDES OVER HERE  :thumbsup:  KEEP EM COMING ......
> *


THANKS DODGERBLUE!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ALRIGHT FELLAS ITS ALMOST SHOWTIME!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 18 2010, 04:12 PM~16930115
> *ALRIGHT FELLAS ITS ALMOST SHOWTIME!!
> *


hell yeah cant wait see that project ur doing for the show  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 18 2010, 04:59 PM~16930482
> *hell yeah cant wait see that project ur doing for the show   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HOPE U LIKE IT ESE! ILL BE POSTING PICKS TOMORROW AFTER I FINISH UP SOME LIL THINGS.


----------



## warsr67

58 ready to hit the street


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice 58 warsr67 love wat you did with da trunck


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 17 2010, 06:17 PM~16920518
> *DAAAAAAYYYUUM MILIO, YOU GOT SOME BAD ASS CARS COMING BRO. I LIKES WUT I SEES!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankz lalo lov ur 57 homie looks gangster
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2010, 05:41 PM~16930890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 ready to hit the street
> *


 :0 DAMN THATS SWEET WILLIE


----------



## down_by_law

:wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2010, 06:41 PM~16930890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 ready to hit the street
> *


Clean lookin' ride!


----------



## kustombuilder

Should be getting the shirts today. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 06:29 AM~16935571
> *Should be getting the shirts today. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 06:29 AM~16935571
> *Should be getting the shirts today. :biggrin:
> *


WE HOPE SO TOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

OK FELLAS THE DEUCE IS DONE I WILL HAVE PICS OF IT HOPEFULLY TODAY :biggrin: WEN KB POST THEM UP


----------



## LATIN SKULL

"GANGSTERS PARADISE"


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 04:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 AY WUEY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 06:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET AND BADDDDDDDDDDDDD. :wave: :wave: :wave: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 19 2010, 05:07 PM~16940381
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 AY WUEY :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


JUST A LIL SOMETHING FOR CITRUS VATO!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT THATS FUCKEN SWEET!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 06:56 PM~16941377
> *SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LALO THAT 57 CAME OUT SWEET BRO  :wow: I LIKES IT :biggrin: I HOPE U GO TO DA SHOW :happysad:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16941377
> *SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOODDDDDDDDDDD ROAD DOG KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEUCES76

57 lookin good bro nice job


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 06:39 PM~16941191
> *HOLY SHIT THATS FUCKEN SWEET!!!
> *


THANKS ROADDOGG1 :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 08:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow:


----------



## DEUCES76

weres the pics of the deuce at frank were waitin


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 06:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16941377
> *SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro. :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 19 2010, 05:40 PM~16939774
> *OK FELLAS THE DEUCE IS DONE I WILL HAVE PICS OF IT HOPEFULLY TODAY  :biggrin: WEN KB POST THEM UP
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 06:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 11:22 PM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 19 2010, 11:24 PM~16942717
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 08:56 PM~16941377
> *SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16941377
> *SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


familia always comes first homie, lov ur 57 ese dat split color dash is fime. hope u can make it


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u put down on this one homie, im crying of joy right now :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


frank dat 2s is kiking homie lov da color combo 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

mr emilio want 2 wish evryone good luck manana at the show, bring it home homeboys  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'62 came out nice Frank.


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 19 2010, 11:21 PM~16943214
> *'62 came out nice Frank.
> *


X2. Looks Good Bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FELLAS FOR THE PROPS ON THE DEUCE I REALLY APPRECIATED    

SEE U GUYS 2MARO @ THE SHOW


----------



## Models IV Life

YOUR WELCOME FRANK YOU CAN FINISHING PAYING ME FOR BUILDING THAT DUECE NOW!! THE BALANCE IS $200!!..HAHAHA J/K. MAN! LOOKS GREAT HOMIE!! PERSONALLY I THINK YOUR BEST!! GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!


----------



## Models IV Life

P.S.. DAMN IT KB GET A BETTER CAMERA OR LEARN HOW TO USE MACRO!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 20 2010, 02:52 AM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2010, 07:22 AM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ass duece homie!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 20 2010, 02:23 AM~16943709
> *P.S.. DAMN IT KB GET A BETTER CAMERA OR LEARN HOW TO USE MACRO!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i didnt take the pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2010, 12:22 AM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tHATS A SWEET '62 ! lOOKS SO REAL !!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: .................................................................................................AMAZING! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BEAUTIFUL DUECE BRO!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Glad you went with colored spokes too.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 19 2010, 07:56 PM~16941377
> *SO... THE 57 IS DONE. HERE ARE SOME PIX. MIGHT NOT MAKE IT TO THE SHOW BUT @ LEAST I FINISHED. A FRIEND CALL ME AND SAID IF I 1TED TO WK, AND SINCE I'M UNEMPLYED, I MIGHT GO. YOU KNOW... FAMILIA COMES FIRST. N E WAY HERE YOU GO. HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT. HOPE TO C U GUYS @ THE SHOW.....HOPEFULLY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



57's lookin' good Road Dogg! :cheesy: GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2010, 10:22 PM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2010, 01:22 AM~16942697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is serious bro!

where did the skirts come from?


----------



## kustombuilder

_*We would like to welcome Gary Seeds and Jimbo to the family. :biggrin: 

cops on payroll and undead white boy.We are looking foward to both of you joining the family also. *_


----------



## kustombuilder

Just got a text that you guys did real well at the show.Congrats brothers.


----------



## kustombuilder

Down2Scale M.C.C. is doing big things in 2010.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:no:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2010, 05:38 PM~16947001
> *Down2Scale M.C.C. is doing big things in 2010.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323

i would like to congartulate all the club members who placed @ the the show and welcome the new members also and future members aswell we look foward for u to join us soon and seeing sum more of ur builds too 

tks again to all club members on ur support for the club and the hobby 

tks fellas


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 08:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

down to scale in the house (citrus nationals)


----------



## warsr67

getting down


----------



## warsr67

some bombs on you :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Great looking Builds DIIS!


----------



## warsr67

bad 58 s hitting citrus :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

down to scale low rider in the house :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N




----------



## warsr67

getting down with low badddd,trucks D.T.S.


----------



## warsr67

SOME MORE RIDES D.T.S.


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD GUYS!! OUT IN FORCE TODAY!


----------



## warsr67

:h5: :h5: THIS WAS OUR FIRST SHOW AS A CLUB(DOWN TO SCALE)
THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE GAVE EACH OTHER.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats real kool , plaques look good !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 11:33 PM~16948624
> *Thats real kool , plaques look good  !
> *


X2


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 20 2010, 09:26 PM~16948550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  THIS WAS OUR FIRST SHOW AS A CLUB(DOWN TO SCALE)
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE GAVE EACH OTHER.
> *


KICKING ASSSSSSSSS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 20 2010, 06:46 PM~16948198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Who is who?? I see Gary, and Frank, but who's who? 
maybe names to go with faces?


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 19 2010, 05:52 PM~16940261
> *"GANGSTERS PARADISE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Boy's have some BAD ASS ride's in here. "GANGSTERS PARADISE" :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2010, 03:31 PM~16946682
> *We would like to welcome Gary Seeds and Jimbo to the family. :biggrin:
> 
> cops on payroll and undead white boy.We are looking foward to both of you joining the family also.
> *


I would like to thank you for the invite and im willing to join the family as soon as you want me to


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2010, 09:22 PM~16949551
> *I would like to thank you for the invite and im willing to join the family as soon as you want me to
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

and 

Congrats to Gary and Jimbo!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 20 2010, 06:31 PM~16946682
> *We would like to welcome Gary Seeds and Jimbo to the family. :biggrin:
> 
> cops on payroll and undead white boy.We are looking foward to both of you joining the family also.
> *





:wow: congrats fellas


----------



## sr.woodgrain

want 2 say congratz to all the members of the club who place today at the show. it was a nice turn out. ill want to thank kb for the plaque, shirts, n everything you are doing for the club homie :cheesy: evreryone keep moving foward, thnxz warsr67 4 posting all da pics  



welcome to da familia gary n jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2010, 10:22 PM~16949551
> *I would like to thank you for the invite and im willing to join the family as soon as you want me to
> *



your time will come homie :biggrin: hey wat is ur real name homie ? :wow:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2010, 10:46 PM~16949727
> *your time will come homie  :biggrin:  hey wat is ur real name homie ?    :wow:
> *


its kevin bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2010, 10:50 PM~16949754
> *its kevin bro
> *



cool kevin my name is emilio


----------



## undead white boy

sup emilio LOL


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2010, 08:22 PM~16949102
> *Who is who?? I see Gary, and Frank, but who's who?
> maybe names to go with faces?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 20 2010, 07:46 PM~16948198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down to scale in the house  (citrus nationals)
> *


back row= left= willie jr, frank eddie, gary, henry, emilio, lalo, mike m 
front row = left=willie sr, franks daughter alma, dave, joe


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sup fellas, ima lil late on the pics, but here are some that i took at the show


















































































:biggrin: 


who and who placed in the judging?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

and more.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 20 2010, 08:22 PM~16949102
> *Who is who?? I see Gary, and Frank, but who's who?
> maybe names to go with faces?
> *


just in case











:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 20 2010, 11:22 PM~16949551
> *I would like to thank you for the invite and im willing to join the family as soon as you want me to
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2010, 11:45 PM~16949712
> *want 2 say congratz to all the members  of the club who  place today at the show. it was a nice turn out. ill want to thank kb  for the plaque, shirts, n everything you are doing for the club homie  :cheesy:  evreryone keep moving foward, thnxz warsr67 4 posting all da pics
> welcome to da familia gary n jimbo  :biggrin:
> *


its my pleasure bro.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 20 2010, 09:26 PM~16948550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  THIS WAS OUR FIRST SHOW AS A CLUB(DOWN TO SCALE)
> THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT WE GAVE EACH OTHER.
> *


we are missing one member.Manny.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 21 2010, 12:10 AM~16949892
> *back row= left= willie jr, frank eddie, gary, henry, emilio, lalo, mike m
> front row = left=willie sr, franks daughter alma, kustombuilder, joe
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 09:33 PM~16948624
> *Thats real kool , plaques look good  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 20 2010, 11:56 PM~16950202
> *just in case
> 
> <img src=\'http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/117/l_3108a4d2668842588c9eadc46112bdfd.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> :biggrin:
> *





:wow: Look at that lineup of OGee's and TRIPLE OGee's!!! :wow: I can already hear "18 with a bullet" playin' in the background... :biggrin: THANK YOU for allowing me to represent this EXCLUSIVE FAMILY! I'M HONORED! A little bit more time on these resins and I'll be all out building again! Once again, THANK YOU. I won't let you guy's down...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 AM~16951893
> *:wow: Look at that lineup of OGee's and TRIPLE OGee's!!! :wow: I can already hear "18 with a bullet" playin' in the background... :biggrin:  THANK YOU for allowing me to represent this EXCLUSIVE FAMILY! I'M HONORED[/size]! A little bit more time on these resins and I'll be all out building again! Once again, THANK YOU. I won't let you guy's down...
> *


  hey welcome to the family jim :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 21 2010, 10:16 AM~16951893
> *:wow: Look at that lineup of OGee's and TRIPLE OGee's!!! :wow: I can already hear "18 with a bullet" playin' in the background... :biggrin:  THANK YOU for allowing me to represent this EXCLUSIVE FAMILY! I'M HONORED[/size]! A little bit more time on these resins and I'll be all out building again! Once again, THANK YOU. I won't let you guy's down...
> *


we are happy you are part of the family now.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO WON IN WHAT PLACE? AT THE SHOW YESTERDAY?


----------



## warsr67

ONE MORE FOR THE CLUB


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 02:20 PM~16952746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE FOR THE CLUB
> *


i seen this at the show yesterday ,this is the baddest 67 ive ever seen !!! congratz bro, great job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

more for the club ! :biggrin: 
3rd place in loe rider B, with the corvair.








1st in curbside with the '67 fire bird .
















and a 1st in the nostalgia drag class,along with,
and the best one of all to me is the best paint of show award, which in over 15 years of entering these shows ive never won,i won one once in a small show at a hobby shop once, but never won a best paint at a big show like yesterdays,so im most happy with this award :biggrin: 








the '67 firebird is no longer in my collection, it has gone to a good home downsouth, dave debaca {olskool 67 here on lil ] traded me back a old build i did back in the mid 90's for the firebird, and now the 58 panel is back home and looking as it was just built yesterday, thanks again dave. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

THANKS GARY 4 THE COMPS


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 21 2010, 12:26 PM~16952787
> *more for the club ! :biggrin:
> 3rd place in loe rider B, with the corvair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st in curbside with the '67 fire bird .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 1st in the nostalgia drag class,along with,
> and the best one of all  to me is the best paint of show award, which in over 15 years of entering these shows ive never won,i won one once in a  small show at a hobby shop once, but never won a best paint at a big show like yesterdays,so im most happy with this award :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the '67 firebird is no longer in my collection, it has gone to a good home downsouth, dave debaca {olskool 67 here on lil ] traded me back a old build i did back in the mid 90's for the firebird, and now the 58 panel is back home and looking as it was just built yesterday, thanks again dave. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 CONGRADS ON YOUR RIDES WELL DERSERVED GARY


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 21 2010, 11:30 AM~16952362
> *  hey welcome to the family jim  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 21 2010, 12:37 PM~16952840
> *
> x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x3


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## pancho1969

Congrats on all the wins fellas :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2010, 10:20 AM~16952746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE FOR THE CLUB
> *





> :wow: :wow: congrats well desierved got any more pics of it?


----------



## warsr67

> Congrats on all the wins fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: congrats well desierved got any more pics of it?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN GO (HINGE MANS SITE)
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

WELL I TOOK 2nd PLACE IN FACTORY STOCK WITH MY 48 FORD CONV AND MY LIL GIRL TOOK 1st PLACE IN JUNIORS WITH HER 65 CORVETTE WHICH SHE BUILD ALL BY HER SELF   ILL PUT PICS SOON FELLAS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 21 2010, 02:39 PM~16953458
> *WELL I TOOK 2nd PLACE IN FACTORY STOCK WITH MY 48 FORD CONV AND MY LIL GIRL TOOK 1st PLACE IN JUNIORS WITH HER 65 CORVETTE WHICH SHE BUILD ALL BY HER SELF     ILL PUT PICS SOON FELLAS
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: congrats on the wins - very well deserved 

the whole fkn lineup is outstanding :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 21 2010, 03:13 PM~16953642
> *:thumbsup: congrats on the wins - very well deserved
> 
> the whole fkn lineup is outstanding :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

congrants to all the fam that placed and represented :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 21 2010, 08:15 PM~16955646
> *congrants to all the fam that placed and represented  :nicoderm:
> *


X2


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 21 2010, 06:15 PM~16955646
> *congrants to all the fam that placed and represented  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 21 2010, 11:26 AM~16952787
> *more for the club ! :biggrin:
> 3rd place in loe rider B, with the corvair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st in curbside with the '67 fire bird .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 1st in the nostalgia drag class,along with,
> and the best one of all  to me is the best paint of show award, which in over 15 years of entering these shows ive never won,i won one once in a  small show at a hobby shop once, but never won a best paint at a big show like yesterdays,so im most happy with this award :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the '67 firebird is no longer in my collection, it has gone to a good home downsouth, dave debaca {olskool 67 here on lil ] traded me back a old build i did back in the mid 90's for the firebird, and now the 58 panel is back home and looking as it was just built yesterday, thanks again dave. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congratz gary


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 21 2010, 09:16 AM~16951893
> *:wow: Look at that lineup of OGee's and TRIPLE OGee's!!! :wow: I can already hear "18 with a bullet" playin' in the background... :biggrin:  THANK YOU for allowing me to represent this EXCLUSIVE FAMILY! I'M HONORED[/size]! A little bit more time on these resins and I'll be all out building again! Once again, THANK YOU. I won't let you guy's down...
> *


welcome home jimbo, hey jim are you going to th hayward show on april 10 ( elite is throwing this show) ??????????


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 21 2010, 01:39 PM~16953458
> *WELL I TOOK 2nd PLACE IN FACTORY STOCK WITH MY 48 FORD CONV AND MY LIL GIRL TOOK 1st PLACE IN JUNIORS WITH HER 65 CORVETTE WHICH SHE BUILD ALL BY HER SELF     ILL PUT PICS SOON FELLAS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

one more for the club :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 21 2010, 09:08 PM~16957631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for the club :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  flickas emilio


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 22 2010, 12:14 AM~16958328
> * flickas emilio
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

Frank and his daughters builds from the show.


----------



## kustombuilder

Picked this up at the show for the homie cops on payroll. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 07:58 AM~16960818
> *Frank and his daughters builds from the show.
> 2nd place factory stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st place juniors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TKS DAVE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Mar 20 2010, 02:31 PM~16946682-->
> 
> 
> 
> *We would like to welcome Gary Seeds and Jimbo to the family. :biggrin:
> 
> cops on payroll **and undead white boy.We are looking foward to both of you joining the family also. *</span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JUST LEMME NO WHEN AND WHERE! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2010, 08:10 AM~16960908
> *Picked this up at the show for the homie <span style=\'color:red\'>cops on payroll**. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 22 2010, 04:01 PM~16964042
> *JUST LEMME NO WHEN AND WHERE! :cheesy:
> :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

I want to give all you guys big props on the awards well deserve, i didnt really get a chance to meet ya because at the time ya all was in a lil meeting but i will get a chance to meet all ya at the next show and again big props for the wins!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 22 2010, 05:32 PM~16964821
> *I want to give all you guys big props on the awards well deserve, i didnt really get a chance to meet ya because at the time ya all was in a lil meeting but i will get a chance to meet all ya at the next show and again big props for the wins!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thx bro


----------



## MC562

FOR THE HOMIES FROM DOWN2SCALE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 22 2010, 05:58 PM~16965081
> *FOR THE HOMIES FROM DOWN2SCALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at that bad ass plaque. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

frank this is a bad ass 62 homie, can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 22 2010, 05:58 PM~16965081
> *FOR THE HOMIES FROM DOWN2SCALE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PIC.S AND CONGRATS ON THE BUG. MC 562


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnnxz mc562 4 da pics, we an extra t-shirt 4 u homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

THANKS HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING WITH YOU GUYS YOU CLEANED HOUSE ON SATURDAY MAN YOU GUTS AS KICKING ASS


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 22 2010, 07:53 PM~16966212
> *THANKS HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME HANGING WITH YOU GUYS YOU CLEANED HOUSE ON SATURDAY MAN YOU GUTS AS KICKING ASS
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe

EL LECHERO!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

orale mr milkman, ladys watch out :wow:


----------



## just ripe

JUST RIPE 39 CHEVY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 22 2010, 07:07 PM~16967338
> *orale mr milkman, ladys watch out  :wow:
> *



:scrutinize: got my eye on you! :biggrin: j/k


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 22 2010, 09:07 PM~16967338
> *orale mr milkman, ladys watch out  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

take it to da house mike bombs away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16967383
> *take it to da house mike bombs away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


5xxxxxxs mike


----------



## just ripe

2 WINS FOR THE CLUB :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 22 2010, 08:33 PM~16967823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 WINS FOR THE CLUB :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



mike those are some awsome rides homie congratz :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 22 2010, 05:32 PM~16964821
> *I want to give all you guys big props on the awards well deserve, i didnt really get a chance to meet ya because at the time ya all was in a lil meeting but i will get a chance to meet all ya at the next show and again big props for the wins!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good talking to you bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin killer homies.Keep them comin'.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 22 2010, 05:10 PM~16965735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frank this is a bad ass 62 homie,  can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 great pic emilio    and nope u cant have it :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

1 FOR THE BOMB FACTORY!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 22 2010, 08:42 PM~16969032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 FOR THE BOMB FACTORY!!!!
> *


 :0 :0  sweet mike


----------



## just ripe

1950 PICKUP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 22 2010, 11:02 PM~16969318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 PICKUP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

old school 59!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANX EVERYONE 4 THEIR COMMENTS ON THE 58.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang, those are some sweet rides !!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I KNO I'M LATE BUT FUCK IT HERE GOES....CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FAMILIA IN THEIR WINNINGS ON SATURDAY. EVEN THOUGH NOT EVERYONE WON EVERY WIN @ THE SHOW IT'S FOR THE CLUBS SO IN A WAY WE ALL WON.. CONGRATS. WILLIE. MIKE, GARY HENRY EDDIE MILLIO AND EVERYBODY ELSE. SEE YA @ THE NEXT MEETING. OH AND I WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBERS HOPE U FEEL @ HOME WIT US HOMIES.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 05:05 PM~16978090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 59!!!     :biggrin:
> *


  nice mike


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 22 2010, 09:02 PM~16969318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 PICKUP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN THIS IS SWEET


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 23 2010, 07:08 PM~16978803
> *Dang, those are some sweet rides !!!!!!!!
> 
> *


x2


----------



## just ripe

A ROLLS ROYCE !!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 08:56 PM~16980560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A  ROLLS  ROYCE !!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *






:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 23 2010, 07:35 PM~16979285
> *I KNO I'M LATE BUT FUCK IT HERE GOES....CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FAMILIA IN THEIR WINNINGS ON SATURDAY. EVEN THOUGH NOT EVERYONE WON EVERY WIN @ THE SHOW IT'S FOR THE CLUBS SO IN A WAY WE ALL WON..  CONGRATS. WILLIE. MIKE, GARY HENRY EDDIE MILLIO AND EVERYBODY ELSE. SEE YA @ THE NEXT MEETING.  OH AND I WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBERS HOPE U FEEL @ HOME WIT US HOMIES.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 23 2010, 08:35 PM~16979285
> *I KNO I'M LATE BUT FUCK IT HERE GOES....CONGRATULATIONS TO MY FAMILIA IN THEIR WINNINGS ON SATURDAY. EVEN THOUGH NOT EVERYONE WON EVERY WIN @ THE SHOW IT'S FOR THE CLUBS SO IN A WAY WE ALL WON..  CONGRATS. WILLIE. MIKE, GARY HENRY EDDIE MILLIO AND EVERYBODY ELSE. SEE YA @ THE NEXT MEETING.  OH AND I WANT TO WELCOME THE NEW MEMBERS HOPE U FEEL @ HOME WIT US HOMIES.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 09:56 PM~16980560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A  ROLLS  ROYCE !!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


dope.


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: :biggrin: WEST COAST CHOPPERS :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 08:06 PM~16980723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: WEST COAST CHOPPERS  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


  :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 07:56 PM~16980560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A  ROLLS  ROYCE !!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


OH SHIT, THATS FUCKIN INSANE!! SICK CONCEPT ON THAT!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 10:56 PM~16980560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A  ROLLS  ROYCE !!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Thats kool !!!!! Must belong to a rich OG !!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

T
T
M
F
T

4

D
2
S
!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 24 2010, 07:44 AM~16984669
> *T
> T
> M
> F
> T
> 
> 4
> 
> D
> 2
> S
> !
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2010, 09:06 PM~16980723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: WEST COAST CHOPPERS  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


wheres KustomBuilders Motorcycle? :happysad: 
shits gonna turn to dust before hes done with it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 24 2010, 12:33 PM~16987497
> *wheres KustomBuilders Motorcycle? :happysad:
> shits gonna turn to dust before hes done with it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 24 2010, 12:33 PM~16987497
> *wheres KustomBuilders Motorcycle? :happysad:
> shits gonna turn to dust before hes done with it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont know :angry: he does alot of bullshitn :uh: but no buildn :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 24 2010, 02:51 PM~16988838
> *dont know  :angry: he does alot of bullshitn  :uh: but no buildn :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 24 2010, 01:33 PM~16987497
> *wheres KustomBuilders Motorcycle? :happysad:
> shits gonna turn to dust before hes done with it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## warsr67

MORE PICS FROM SHOW


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

SOME OF WILLIE JRs RIDES


----------



## jimbo

Down2Scale family!!! Rides look KILLER brothers! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:wow: :wow: JUST RIPE LABORATORY!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 24 2010, 08:00 PM~16990859
> *Down2Scale family!!! Rides look KILLER brothers! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANX BRO!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16990948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: JUST RIPE LABORATORY!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


THIS IS ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD LAB, MIKE :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 24 2010, 07:06 PM~16990948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: JUST RIPE LABORATORY!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Tight.....


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: :biggrin: JUST RIPE CURBSIDE!!! :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## warsr67

SOME THING NEW (HINGE MAN) 57


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 24 2010, 08:56 PM~16991623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING  NEW  (HINGE MAN) 57
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:     :0 :0 :0 :0  DAMMMMMMMMMMN


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 24 2010, 03:51 PM~16988838
> *dont know  :angry: he does alot of bullshitn  :uh: but no buildn :biggrin:
> *


 hno: he cool, i hooked him up with a model and rims to build with his son :biggrin: 
since i cant build shit :happysad:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 24 2010, 08:24 PM~16992831
> *hno: he cool, i hooked him up with a model and rims to build with his son :biggrin:
> since i cant build shit :happysad:
> *


I HOOKED HIM UP WITH 2 DIFFERENT COLOR FUZZI FUR FOR HIS LS MONTE AT LEAST 2yrs AGO AND NOTHING YET!!!! :angry:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 25 2010, 01:08 AM~16994245
> *I HOOKED HIM UP WITH 2 DIFFERENT COLOR FUZZI FUR FOR HIS LS MONTE AT LEAST 2yrs AGO AND NOTHING YET!!!! :angry:
> *


he said he used it on his bawls :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

quit cryin you crybabys. :biggrin: ill get them done.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 08:40 AM~16996109
> *quit cryin you crybabys. :biggrin: ill get them done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 07:40 AM~16996109
> *quit cryin you crybabys. :biggrin: ill get them done.
> *


wat another 6yrs from Now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 25 2010, 09:49 AM~16996210
> *wat another 6yrs from Now :0  :biggrin:
> *


7


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 25 2010, 08:49 AM~16996210
> *wat another 6yrs from Now :0  :biggrin:
> *


Get the Delorean and travel into the future 20 years and it will still be sitting there untouched like a fat chick on an eating binge... :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 09:51 AM~16996238
> *Get the Delorean and travel into the future 20 years and it will still be sitting there untouched like a fat chick on an eating binge... :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 08:52 AM~16996243
> *:wow:
> *


 :naughty: HELLO :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 09:52 AM~16996253
> *:naughty: HELLO :boink:
> *


 hno: :sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 24 2010, 08:24 PM~16992831
> *hno: he cool, i hooked him up with a model and rims to build with his son :biggrin:
> since i cant build shit :happysad:
> *


he probaly keep the rims :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 25 2010, 09:54 AM~16996268
> *he probaly keep the rims :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 08:58 AM~16996308
> *
> *


where can i get the AutoAir paints? i wanna airbrush my rims already


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Mar 24 2010, 06:56 PM~16991623-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING  NEW  (HINGE MAN) 57
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MOCK UP PICS R MY FAVORITE! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 08:24 PM~16992831
> *hno: he cool, i hooked him up with a model and rims to build with his son :biggrin:
> since i cant build shit :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STFU AND GTFO!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 07:40 AM~16996109
> *quit cryin you crybabys. :biggrin: ill get them done.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 10:01 AM~16996339
> *where can i get the AutoAir paints? i wanna airbrush my rims already
> *


coast airbrush is a good sorce.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 25 2010, 09:08 AM~16996407
> *MOCK UP PICS R MY FAVORITE! :cheesy:
> STFU AND GTFO!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: STFU  
im gonna tell David to kick your ass :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 09:13 AM~16996447
> *coast airbrush is a good sorce.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 10:22 AM~16996543
> *:0  :0
> *


what colors you need.might out that way soon.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 09:22 AM~16996547
> *what colors you need.might out that way soon.
> *


2 different shades of green :happysad: i dont know i have to look for color chips i had from that company...

i wanna do a monotone look for what im going to airbrush :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 25 2010, 04:06 AM~16990948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: JUST RIPE LABORATORY!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 AM~16998164
> *2 different shades of green :happysad: i dont know i have to look for  color chips i had from that company...
> 
> i wanna do a monotone look for what im going to airbrush :biggrin:
> *


hey bro just tellem to give u his :biggrin: he's not gonna usem in the next couple of yrs :0 anyways  :uh:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 08:13 AM~16996448
> *:uh: STFU
> im gonna tell David to kick your ass :biggrin:
> *


TELL HIM!!! :angry: 


































CUZ BY THE TIME HE GETS AROUND TO DOING IT, I WOULD HV ALREADY LEARNED KICKBOXING, JUI JITSU, KARATE, TAE KWAN DO, AND WRESTLING! AND I WOULD STILL HAVE PLENTY OF TIME TO RUN A MARATHON! :rimshot:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 24 2010, 07:56 PM~16991623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING  NEW  (HINGE MAN) 57
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2010, 05:04 PM~17000463
> *:0  :0
> *


Daaaaamn 57s Always look sooooo sick! Bad ass Willy :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL+Mar 25 2010, 03:35 PM~16999482-->
> 
> 
> 
> TELL HIM!!! :angry:
> CUZ BY THE TIME HE GETS AROUND TO DOING IT, I WOULD HV ALREADY LEARNED KICKBOXING, JUI JITSU, KARATE, TAE KWAN DO, AND WRESTLING! AND I WOULD STILL HAVE PLENTY OF TIME TO RUN A MARATHON! :rimshot:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: and still have time to eat a sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:22 PM~16998825
> *hey bro just tellem to give u his  :biggrin: he's not gonna usem in the next couple of yrs :0 anyways   :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-down_by_law_@Mar 25 2010, 01:15 PM~16998164
> *2 different shades of green :happysad: i dont know i have to look for  color chips i had from that company...
> 
> i wanna do a monotone look for what im going to airbrush :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jimbo

C'mon KB! You gonna lt 'em talk to you like that?!? :0 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 25 2010, 05:57 PM~17000930
> *C'mon KB! You gonna lt 'em talk to you like that?!? :0  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


its ok.they wont be sayin shit when my chopper is done.


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 06:26 PM~17001188
> *its ok.they wont be sayin shit when my chopper is done.
> *


How is that Chopper comin along bro???? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 25 2010, 06:30 PM~17001235
> *How is that Chopper comin along bro???? :biggrin:
> *


ok till i cleared it. :angry: im going to reshoot it this weekend and get it together already.


----------



## jimbo

:banghead: :banghead: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 24 2010, 07:06 PM~16990948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: JUST RIPE LABORATORY!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


Damn i wish i had something like this to work in. nice lab mike.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Mar 25 2010, 04:20 PM~17000606
> *Daaaaamn 57s Always look sooooo sick! Bad ass Willy :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 HEY DAVID. WHEN R U GONNA POST YOUR RIDES BRO? SHOW US WUT YOU GOT!!!!


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 04:26 PM~17001188
> *its ok.they wont be sayin shit when my chopper is done.
> *


sure it is  PICS OR AINT HAPPENING HOMEBOY :biggrin: u know the rule :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 03:44 PM~17000850
> *:wow: and still have time to eat a sandwich.
> *


:yes:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2010, 03:38 AM~16990580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE PICS FROM SHOW
> *



GREAT .....


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 25 2010, 06:18 PM~17001757
> *HEY DAVID. WHEN R U GONNA POST YOUR RIDES BRO? SHOW US WUT YOU GOT!!!!
> *


Here he is in his younger days


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 25 2010, 05:38 PM~17001315
> *ok till i cleared it. :angry: im going to reshoot it this weekend and get it together already.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry

whats up DOWN II SCALE?! u guys got some nice builds up in here! looks like u guys like the bombs! check out this kit i came across, have u ever seen it before? its a 1/32 scale by pyro, came with 2 cars in the box








































































































































thanks guys! sorry for whoring up ur thread!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

awesome ass score there!! :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2010, 08:40 PM~17012299
> *whats up DOWN II SCALE?! u guys got some nice builds up in here! looks like u guys like the bombs! check out this kit i came across, have u ever seen it before? its a 1/32 scale by pyro, came with 2 cars in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys! sorry for whoring up ur thread!
> *


----------



## just ripe

JUST RIPE BOMB FACTORY!!!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 26 2010, 09:17 PM~17013801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RIPE BOMB FACTORY!!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


DAMMMMMMN :0 :0 :wow: :wow: BADASS MIKE


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17013801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RIPE BOMB FACTORY!!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



Sweet ass rides bro. thats what you call LAYED OUT... :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

GRACIAS BIGDOGG & JIMBO!!!!!! uffin: uffin: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## warsr67

flamed 300


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2010, 12:55 PM~17017684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flamed 300
> *


 :0 :0 damn willie that looks mister  :wow:  love that color sir  :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> looks great brother, never seen a real 40 ford lolo, someone sould build one, but that would take alots of $$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2010, 04:40 PM~17012299
> *whats up DOWN II SCALE?! u guys got some nice builds up in here! looks like u guys like the bombs! check out this kit i came across, have u ever seen it before? its a 1/32 scale by pyro, came with 2 cars in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys! sorry for whoring up ur thread!
> *


i think lindberg reissued the 52 fastback recently....

http://cgi.ebay.com/1952-CHEVY-FASTBACK-1-...=item439a4601ad


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 27 2010, 07:17 AM~17013801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RIPE BOMB FACTORY!!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

66 BUICK WILDCAT :wow: :wow: :wow: 

















57 CHRYSLER 300


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 28 2010, 07:10 PM~17027788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 BUICK WILDCAT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 CHRYSLER 300
> *


  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## just ripe

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 22 2010, 07:10 PM~16965735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frank this is a bad ass 62 homie,  can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


i mite do a 1:1 like this on some Zs :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Those builds are lookin sick fellas!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 29 2010, 04:41 PM~17036775
> *Those builds are lookin sick fellas!!
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17027788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 BUICK WILDCAT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 CHRYSLER 300
> *


clean builds!! that 300 looks better then todays 300 on the same ol 22 inch chrome rollers!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17013801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST RIPE BOMB FACTORY!!!! :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


BOMBITAS ARE LOOKING REAL GOOD MIKE!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2010, 01:55 PM~17017684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flamed 300
> *


THIS IS ONE SICK MOFO WILLIE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 27 2010, 01:55 PM~17017684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flamed 300
> *


BADASS 300 I LIKE THIS COLOR, IT LOOKS REAL KOOL.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17027788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 BUICK WILDCAT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 CHRYSLER 300
> *


KEEP'EM COMING MIKE. YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES BRO, I LIKE WUT I SEE. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

almost finish hot 300


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2010, 08:18 PM~17038639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost finish  hot 300
> *



BADDASS WARSR!!! :wow: Lookin' HOTT fa' sho!!! :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17027788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 BUICK WILDCAT :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 CHRYSLER 300
> *



SAAAWEEEEEEEET Just Ripe!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2010, 07:18 PM~17038639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost finish  hot 300
> *


DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET  :wow:  :wow:
> X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: :biggrin: JUST RIPE !!! 41 PICKUP :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:  nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 29 2010, 09:45 PM~17040615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST RIPE !!! 41 PICKUP :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


damn mike this is badass   and of my favorites too :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2010, 07:18 PM~17038639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost finish  hot 300
> *


looks good bro, but maybe some smaller tires


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wassups people


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 30 2010, 05:45 AM~17040615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST RIPE !!! 41 PICKUP :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


that came out wicked

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 30 2010, 04:09 PM~17047322
> *wassups people
> *


  supp fool :biggrin: :0


----------



## calaveras73

All these builds are badass!!! You vatos are putting it down big time!!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Mar 30 2010, 06:52 PM~17047713
> *All these builds are badass!!! You vatos are putting it down big time!!!!
> *


THANX BRO!!!! :around: :around:


----------



## regalistic

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 30 2010, 01:45 AM~17040615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST RIPE !!! 41 PICKUP :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


is this a new build, or one built awhile back. i wanna say it remember it from LRB


----------



## gseeds

> i come here to check out the bad ass builds,but mostly to see ROAD DOGG 1 's avitar !!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

change wheels


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 29 2010, 10:45 PM~17040615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST RIPE !!! 41 PICKUP :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Always LOVED this one! :wow: Flashback...


----------



## warsr67

interior working on (300)


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2010, 06:45 PM~17049293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior working on (300)
> *


DAMN MR. RAMIREZ UR 300 GETS SWEETER N SWEETER EACH TIME U POST IT UP  :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 30 2010, 08:12 PM~17049689
> *DAMN MR. RAMIREZ UR 300 GETS SWEETER N SWEETER EACH TIME U POST IT UP   :wow:
> *


X2 Hell yeah it does! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## ElRafa

X 3 for real


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 17 2010, 02:05 PM~16918867
> *HERES THE PICS OF THAT 6FO THAT IM BUILDING, THAT UV'E BEEN BUGGING ME FOR!  :biggrin: ....SORRY FOR THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS. :uh:
> MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER PAINT MOCK UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY VERSION OF TRUNK SPLATTER PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO CLOSE ON FRAME PIC BUT U CAN SEE THE FRONT AND REAR AIRBAGS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UPDATE PICS. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED OUT. AND FINISHED.


----------



## 408models

hey your roof is still wet lol




looks good


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 31 2010, 09:08 AM~17054585
> *hey your roof is still wet lol
> looks good
> *


 :roflmao: 







THANKS.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 31 2010, 08:52 AM~17054425
> *UPDATE PICS. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED OUT. AND FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro i like that water effect on the foe homie


----------



## Guest

X2. Looks real good.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 31 2010, 06:52 PM~17054425
> *UPDATE PICS. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED OUT. AND FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey thats nice..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Mar 31 2010, 11:02 AM~17055600-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey bro i like that water effect on the foe homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. I JUST HOPE ITS D-2-S WORTHY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 11:11 AM~17055682
> *X2. Looks real good.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ-ROY_@Mar 31 2010, 11:15 AM~17055715
> *Hey thats nice..
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sup guys, any new shows coming soon? with info?


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2010, 08:45 PM~17049293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior working on (300)
> *


lookin good willie!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 31 2010, 10:52 AM~17054425
> *UPDATE PICS. STILL NEEDS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED OUT. AND FINISHED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kicking paint job hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: 55 RAGTOP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

^^^^^^
:0 :0 man both are sick


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 31 2010, 06:36 PM~17060108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 55 RAGTOP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN MIKE THE 55 LOOKS SWEET BRO  :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 29 2010, 10:45 PM~17040615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST RIPE !!! 41 PICKUP :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Speechles


----------



## jimbo




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 31 2010, 08:36 PM~17060108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 55 RAGTOP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


one bad 55 mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Mar 31 2010, 01:23 PM~17055780
> *THANKS. I JUST HOPE ITS D-2-S WORTHY.
> THANKS. :cheesy:
> 
> *


one thing on D.2.S WE ARE ALL WORTHY ,GOOD WORK BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: THANX EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17071660
> *:biggrin: THANX EVERYONE!!!!
> *


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Beautiful builds homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 1 2010, 08:13 PM~17071646
> *one thing on D.2.S  WE ARE ALL WORTHY  ,GOOD WORK BRO. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS..........ANYBODY HEAR FROM KB? :dunno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 2 2010, 08:41 AM~17075086
> *THANKS..........ANYBODY HEAR FROM KB? :dunno:
> *



i saw him yesterday at his house,he said he"s been busy at the shop .  


sup every one im back, everyone that posted your new rides , hey look sweet homies. :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 09:05 AM~17075848
> *i saw him yesterday at his house,he said he"s been busy at the shop .
> sup every one im back, everyone that posted your new rides , hey look sweet homies.  :biggrin:
> *


  DOES ANYBODY HV ANY INFO ON D2S'S NEXT MEETING? OR ANY UPCOMING EVENTS?


----------



## jimbo

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

more for the club!!! :biggrin: DOWN 2 SCALE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

beauuuuutiful !!!


have one on the house-  !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

my new lab homies wat do u guts think ????????????????????????????????


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 05:28 PM~17079611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new lab homies wat do u guts think  ????????????????????????????????
> *


how much did it cost to build? :cheesy: 



i need one for all my computer shit :happysad:


----------



## just ripe

JUST WANT TO WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY EASTER!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17079611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new lab homies wat do u guts think  ????????????????????????????????
> *


THE LAB LOOKS GOOD! IS IT RESIN? LMFAO


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 2 2010, 04:28 PM~17079611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new lab homies wat do u guts think  ????????????????????????????????
> *


looks  bro u think we can all fit in it :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:wow:    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

That's some bad rides JustRipe


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 2 2010, 06:15 PM~17080606
> *That's some bad rides JustRipe
> *


X2!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 2 2010, 05:30 PM~17079626
> *how much did it cost to build? :cheesy:
> i need one for all my computer shit :happysad:
> *



alot of sweat and 2 weeks 2 build. it was a gift from a good friend homies, thnxz just ripe


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 2 2010, 05:51 PM~17079845
> *THE LAB LOOKS GOOD! IS IT RESIN? LMFAO
> *


shit ese it took me 2 weeks to build it every day since the citrius show


----------



## gseeds

looks nice !!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
want one of these, this or a two door, anyone have one for sale or trade ????? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up fellas.Been busy at the shop doing alot of diff things for the hydro shops.What do you guys think of these reinforcments. :biggrin: 
Emilio the shed looks sweet.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 2 2010, 08:15 PM~17080606
> *That's some bad rides JustRipe
> *


TKS BRO....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2010, 10:22 PM~17082723
> *Whats up fellas.Been busy at the shop doing alot of diff things for the hydro shops.What do you guys think of these reinforcments. :biggrin:
> Emilio the shed looks sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can it be glued 2gether :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 3 2010, 01:38 AM~17083218
> *can it be glued 2gether :biggrin:
> *


try it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2010, 11:39 PM~17083223
> *try it.
> *


bring it over and i will is it to scale thou :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 3 2010, 01:49 AM~17083256
> *bring it over and i will is it to scale thou  :biggrin:
> *


nah.we have to get the dremel and cut them down. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 3 2010, 12:50 AM~17083268
> *nah.we have to get the dremel and cut them down. :biggrin:
> *



Give up on that KB, they look like shit. :uh: Get back on my straight wing knockoffs! :angry: :angry: 






















j/p bro. They look sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2010, 11:50 PM~17083268
> *nah.we have to get the dremel and cut them down. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: well bring it then :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 3 2010, 10:18 AM~17084722
> *Give up on that KB, they look like shit. :uh: Get back on my straight wing knockoffs! :angry:  :angry:
> j/p bro. They look sweet! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

GET BACK TO THAT MOTORCYCLE KB DAMN IT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2010, 11:04 AM~17085598
> *GET BACK TO THAT MOTORCYCLE KB DAMN IT!!!   :biggrin:
> *


yeah wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

another for down 2 scale !!!! just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> i come here to check out the bad ass builds,but mostly to see ROAD DOGG 1 's avitar !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> THANX GARY. YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO MAKE IT YOUR AVATAR.
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 31 2010, 07:36 PM~17060108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 55 RAGTOP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


REAL NICE MISTER.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 02:39 PM~17086355
> *another for down 2 scale !!!! just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL I JUST HAVE ONE THING TO SAY.... I LOVE 58'S AND THIS ONE IS NO EXCEPTION. IT LOOKS HELLA NICE SIR.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 03:39 PM~17086355
> *another for down 2 scale !!!! just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice 58 gary... :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 3 2010, 06:09 PM~17087375
> *:biggrin: nice 58 gary... :wow:  :wow:
> *



x100000


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 3 2010, 01:39 PM~17086355
> *another for down 2 scale !!!! just wanted to do a nice clean build,nothing too fancy,nice street low, custom color,stock interior,amd wheels and tires,tube grill,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn gary 58 looks sweet bro   like that color on it :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 2 2010, 06:30 PM~17079627
> *JUST WANT TO WISH EVERYONE A HAPPY EASTER!!!!! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 4 2010, 08:08 AM~17091374
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



HAPPY EASTER BROTHERS!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 4 2010, 08:13 AM~17091420
> *HAPPY EASTER BROTHERS!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :h5:
> *


HAPPY EASTER BROTHERS. HAVE A REALLY GOOD DAY... ENJOY UR FAMILY, HAVE LOTS OF FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

HAPPY EASTER BROTHERS. (THE TOMB IS EMPTY PRAISE GOD HE HAS RISEN) HAVE A GREAT DAY WITH YOUR FAMILYS.


----------



## warsr67

2010 PROJECTS


----------



## warsr67

NEED TO OPEN DOORS ?????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2010, 01:04 PM~17085598
> *GET BACK TO THAT MOTORCYCLE KB DAMN IT!!!   :biggrin:
> *


It will be ready for our next meeting when you show up.


----------



## kustombuilder

Happy Easter To All my D2S brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

They way YOU get down on these builds Warsr67? I don't think you HAVE to... It'll be CLEAN AS HELL either way, we all know that!  BADDASS projects bro. :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2010, 12:47 PM~17093225
> *It will be ready for our next meeting when you show up.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 4 2010, 01:52 PM~17093256
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2010, 12:56 PM~17093288
> *
> *


 :wave: supp cholo :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 4 2010, 01:58 PM~17093298
> *:wave: supp cholo :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: happy easter brotha.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 03:42 PM~17093190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEED TO OPEN DOORS ?????
> *


dont need it, buuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttttttttttt, one side would be cool !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 03:40 PM~17093180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 PROJECTS
> *


love the rivi !!!


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2010, 12:58 PM~17093306
> *:cheesy: happy easter brotha.
> *












hows the family? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 11:40 AM~17093180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 PROJECTS
> *


lookn good willie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 4 2010, 01:06 PM~17093362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows the family? :biggrin:
> *



Where the hell were those egg's hidin'? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: SOMEBODY SLAP THAT WHITE KID!!! :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HAPPY EASTER MY DOWN-II-SCALE FAMILY HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 11:38 AM~17093172
> *HAPPY EASTER BROTHERS. (THE TOMB IS EMPTY  PRAISE GOD HE HAS RISEN) HAVE A  GREAT DAY WITH YOUR FAMILYS.
> *


DAMMMMMM WILLIE I LOVE THAT GOD LINE BROTHA!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 4 2010, 01:15 PM~17093422
> *DAMMMMMM WILLIE I LOVE THAT GOD LINE BROTHA!!!
> *



X2! PEACE TO MY DOWNIISCALE FAMILY!!! HAPPY EASTER AGAIN BROTHERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2010, 07:34 PM~16240548
> *i think ur talkin about europa but not sure i'll ask him if he did or not bro
> *



Europa is my bro's 68 Caprice, did come out on Low Rider Bike a few years back, it was in the Petersen Museum for a while, not sure if its still there though


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 4 2010, 12:19 PM~17093452
> *Europa is my bro's 68 Caprice, did come out on Low Rider Bike a few years back, it was in the Petersen Museum for a while, not sure if its still there though
> *


hey bro ur ralphs brother orale wats up homie hey david garcia has the 68 caprice hit him up he's on here once in a while


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 4 2010, 02:10 PM~17094054
> *hey bro ur ralphs brother orale wats up homie hey david garcia has the 68 caprice hit him up he's on here once in a while
> *


Wats happening bro, yeah, I'm Ralph's bro, I didn't know that Dave has the Caprice, I guess someone else has my 59 too, my brother had my 59 for a while, I wonder what happened


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2010, 12:38 PM~17093172
> *HAPPY EASTER BROTHERS. (THE TOMB IS EMPTY  PRAISE GOD HE HAS RISEN) HAVE A  GREAT DAY WITH YOUR FAMILYS.
> *





:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: theres no other way to say it willie happy easter to all my DOWN 2 SCALE family n god bless all of you


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 4 2010, 05:16 PM~17095221
> *Wats happening bro, yeah, I'm Ralph's bro, I didn't know that Dave has the Caprice, I guess someone else has my 59 too, my brother had my 59 for a while, I wonder what happened
> *


idk about the 59 homie hit him up on a pm and ask him maybe he knows bro


----------



## MAZDAT

That's cool, I may start building again, need to get some stuff together, sell some of my old build ups and kits, to get new stuff.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 5 2010, 07:12 AM~17099274
> *That's cool, I may start building again, need to get some stuff together, sell some of my old build ups and kits, to get new stuff.
> *


thats kool bro u should homie :biggrin: post up sum of ur stuff homie so we can checkem it out


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm going to dig them out tonite


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 5 2010, 02:20 PM~17103022
> *I'm going to dig them out tonite
> *


----------



## just ripe

CUSTOM 49 MERCURY..... :biggrin: 








:wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 5 2010, 05:16 PM~17104383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


both are sick as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 5 2010, 04:16 PM~17104383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM 49 MERCURY..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


   :wow: :wow: :0 :0 sick mike


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 5 2010, 05:16 PM~17104383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM 49 MERCURY..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAMM Just Ripe! :wow: You STAYYY buildin'!!! :wow: Merc's lookin' MEAN bro!


----------



## just ripe

thanx everyone for the compe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass mercs. :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 5 2010, 04:16 PM~17104383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM 49 MERCURY..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAMMMMMMM JUST RIPE THESE ARE SOME CLEAN RANFLAS !!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

orale mike , u just drop the bombs senor. nice hijo


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 5 2010, 09:45 PM~17107060
> *DAMMMMMMM JUST RIPE THESE ARE SOME CLEAN RANFLAS !!!!!
> *


thanx  vato... :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2010, 09:53 PM~17107204
> *orale mike , u just drop the bombs senor.  nice hijo
> *


gracias carnal!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## sr.woodgrain

1 4 da club 



ur club plaque all chromed out homies  :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow: BADDASS BROTHER... :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17107878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1  4  da club
> ur club plaque all chromed out homies   :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMMMMMMN


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17107878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1  4  da club
> ur club plaque all chromed out homies   :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17107542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Mike! Just wanted to let you know that I have that Bike that I offered to replace for you! By Tha way wasnt Dave supposed to be done by the show!? How did that turn out!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 5 2010, 11:47 PM~17108672
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey Bro! Not trying to be a Jerk! But? Why do you have BUILDER In your name? Dont you have to build to be a BUILDER???????????? :twak: LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 04:53 AM~17109985
> *Hey Bro! Not trying to be a Jerk! But? Why do you have BUILDER In your name? Dont you have to build to be a BUILDER???????????? :twak: LOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> *


Just Kidding Bro! Just Giving you some motivation? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64+Apr 6 2010, 04:54 AM~17109990-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just Kidding Bro! Just Giving you some motivation? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 04:53 AM~17109985
> *Hey Bro! Not trying to be a Jerk! But? Why do you have BUILDER In your name? Dont you have to build to be a BUILDER???????????? :twak: LOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 02:53 AM~17109985
> *Hey Bro! Not trying to be a Jerk! But? Why do you have BUILDER In your name? Dont you have to build to be a BUILDER???????????? :twak: LOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> *


hahahahaha no shit huh :biggrin: :wow:  jk dave


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 6 2010, 09:14 AM~17110944
> *hahahahaha no shit huh :biggrin:  :wow:   jk dave
> *


 :angry:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:15 AM~17110948
> *:angry:
> *


supp foo, hows your son doing?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 07:15 AM~17110948
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:16 AM~17110956
> *supp foo, hows your son doing?
> *


we are getting ready to take him. hno:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:20 AM~17110987
> *we are getting ready to take him. hno:
> *


 :0 i hope he recovers quick so he can get you to finally finish a model :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 08:31 AM~17111075
> *:0 i hope he recovers quick so he can get you to finally finish a model :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:31 AM~17111075
> *:0 i hope he recovers quick so he can get you to finally finish a model :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 6 2010, 09:34 AM~17111109
> *:h5:
> *


:wave:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 6 2010, 08:34 AM~17111109
> *:h5:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:35 AM~17111124
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


you should build him that dancer kit i gave you :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:38 AM~17111157
> *you should build him that dancer kit i gave you :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: hes already calling himself minibuilder. :0


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:39 AM~17111172
> *:yes: hes already calling himself minibuilder. :0
> *


atleast he already finished one :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:42 AM~17111203
> *atleast he already finished one :0  :0  :0
> *


no shit huh.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:42 AM~17111211
> *no shit huh.
> *


 :biggrin: if you need anymore parts let me know, you know damn well i aint gonna use them :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:44 AM~17111238
> *:biggrin: if you need anymore parts let me know, you know damn well i aint gonna use them :happysad:
> *


you should build something also.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17111266
> *you should build something also.
> *


i am its a duece, im gonna bust a David and finish it next year :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:49 AM~17111284
> *i am its a duece, im gonna bust a David and finish it next year :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Dammmmmmmmmmmmm


kustombuilder 
Posts: 34,903 
:wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17111324
> *Dammmmmmmmmmmmm
> kustombuilder
> Posts: 34,903
> :wow:
> *


its mostly smillies :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 09:54 AM~17111352
> *its mostly smillies :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 08:55 AM~17111364
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok guys.I'm at the hospital waiting for my son(minibuilder) to get admitted for his tonsills.I'm real nervous right now.


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 12:12 PM~17112482
> *Ok guys.I'm at the hospital waiting for my son(minibuilder) to get admitted for his tonsills.I'm real nervous right now.
> *


Just want to wish your son and you well! Things will be good bro! Hang in there!!


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 11:12 AM~17112482
> *Ok guys.I'm at the hospital waiting for my son(minibuilder) to get admitted for his tonsills.I'm real nervous right now.
> *


is he in Pre-OP yet?


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 5 2010, 11:21 PM~17108408
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 DAMMMMMMMN
> *


Just letn you guys know! Just got the new 2010 contest annual from Model Cars Mag! Franks, Garys Mikes alot of your guys cars came out! :biggrin: Congrats!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 12:41 PM~17112707
> *Just want to wish your son and you well! Things will be good bro! Hang in there!!
> *


Thank you so much bro.it means alot.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 10:12 AM~17112482
> *Ok guys.I'm at the hospital waiting for my son(minibuilder) to get admitted for his tonsills.I'm real nervous right now.
> *


dont worry dave everything is going to be alright  nothings gonna happen to minibuilder he'll be alright


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 12:44 PM~17112724
> *is he in Pre-OP yet?
> *


They just took him in 5 min ago


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 6 2010, 11:52 AM~17112798
> *dont worry dave everything is going to be alright  nothings gonna happen to minibuilder he'll be alright
> *


X2 let me know if you need me to beat the crap outta the doctor


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 11:53 AM~17112801
> *They just took him in 5 min ago
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 10:46 AM~17112744
> *Just letn you guys know! Just got the new 2010 contest annual from Model Cars Mag! Franks, Garys Mikes alot of your guys cars came out!  :biggrin: Congrats!
> *


  tks dave  how about kb did he make it too :0 :0 :biggrin: hahahaha


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 6 2010, 11:57 AM~17112838
> * tks dave   how about kb did he make it too  :0  :0  :biggrin: hahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 12:53 PM~17112805
> *X2 let me know if you need me to beat the crap outta the doctor
> *


Your going to drop a hulk hogan leg on his ass?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 6 2010, 12:57 PM~17112838
> * tks dave   how about kb did he make it too  :0  :0  :biggrin: hahahaha
> *


I turned them down


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 10:59 AM~17112852
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17112905
> *Your going to drop a hulk hogan leg on his ass?
> *


only if you let me borrow your spandex pants :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 12:07 PM~17112926
> *I turned them down
> *


you saving yourself for playgirl? :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 01:12 PM~17112957
> *only if you let me borrow your spandex pants :cheesy:
> *


I left them in your duece.no ****


----------



## kustombuilder

Ok guys.I'll hit you all up later.he's going in.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 12:15 PM~17112993
> *Ok guys.I'll hit you all up later.he's going in.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 6 2010, 01:17 PM~17113018
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


I'm so nervous right now


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 6 2010, 12:22 PM~17113056
> *I'm so nervous right now
> *


i know what you mean, i was shitting bricks when my son had his surgery :happysad:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 PM~17107542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THESE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17107878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1  4  da club
> ur club plaque all chromed out homies   :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKING GOOD SR. WOODGRAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 04:53 AM~17109985
> *Hey Bro! Not trying to be a Jerk! But? Why do you have BUILDER In your name? Dont you have to build to be a BUILDER???????????? :twak: LOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :around: :around: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 12:41 PM~17112707
> *Just want to wish your son and you well! Things will be good bro! Hang in there!!
> *


x2... :angel: :angel:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17107878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1  4  da club
> ur club plaque all chromed out homies   :thumbsup:
> *


# 1 club!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: 37 chevy.. :wow: :wow: from the BOMB FACTORY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Dam bro, you don't stop!!! Beautiful ride Just!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 2!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ANOTHER ONE FOR THE BOMB FACTORY JUST RIPE!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 6 2010, 05:51 PM~17116493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 37 chevy.. :wow:  :wow: from the BOMB FACTORY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEUCES76

nice bomb bro excellent work as always


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17116493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 37 chevy.. :wow:  :wow: from the BOMB FACTORY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



now dats tha bomb
:thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gseeds

> looks nice !!!!!! :biggrin:


want one of these, this or a two door, anyone have one for sale or trade ????? :biggrin:
[/quote]
trew up an sos looking for one of these and MC562 hooked me up with,even came home with a 67 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks again ulises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> want one of these, this or a two door, anyone have one for sale or trade ????? :biggrin:


trew up an sos looking for one of these and MC562 hooked me up with,even came home with a 67 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks again ulises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
















[/quote]
:0 damn gary u got hooked up :cheesy: can i have the 67 caprice :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> want one of these, this or a two door, anyone have one for sale or trade ????? :biggrin:


trew up an sos looking for one of these and MC562 hooked me up with,even came home with a 67 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks again ulises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
















[/quote]
DAMM GARY U GOT HOOKED UP BROTHA! CANT WAIT TO SEE U FIX UP THE 39 BOMB BRO!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17116493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 37 chevy.. :wow:  :wow: from the BOMB FACTORY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn mike thats a nice bomb.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

A VERY OLD BUILD OF MINE! ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FACTORY JUST RIPE! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> want one of these, this or a two door, anyone have one for sale or trade ????? :biggrin:


trew up an sos looking for one of these and MC562 hooked me up with,even came home with a 67 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks again ulises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
















[/quote]


Dam Gary you LUCKY DOGG...  :biggrin: :biggrin: Can't wait for progress pics! :wow: :wow: 


That old panel STILL looks sweet Skull!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up jimbo got ur elco here from gary see u at the show homie


----------



## kustombuilder

<-----Messing wit the chopper. :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 06:46 PM~17127337
> *was up jimbo got ur elco here from gary see u at the show homie
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: See you there brother!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 06:51 PM~17127426
> *<-----Messing wit the chopper. :0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 05:09 PM~17126923
> *A VERY OLD BUILD OF MINE! ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FACTORY JUST RIPE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the front bumper gaurds scratch built, or can you order them from somewhere?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 07:53 PM~17127456
> *:0  :0
> *


im trying.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2010, 06:01 PM~17127557
> *Are the front bumper gaurds scratch built, or can you order them from somewhere?
> *


I BOUGHT THESE WAYYYYY BACK BRO IN 90S! U COULD SCRATCH BUILT THEM WITH STYRENE BUT THEN HAVE TO PLATE THEM.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 06:26 PM~17127908
> *I BOUGHT THESE WAYYYYY BACK BRO IN 90S! U COULD SCRATCH BUILT THEM WITH STYRENE BUT THEN HAVE TO PLATE THEM.
> *


Damn, I was afraid of that.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 7 2010, 06:32 PM~17127975
> *Damn, I was afraid of that.
> *


 :uh: SORRY BRO! IVE BEEN BUILDIN SINCE EARLY 90S SO I HAVE STUFF FROM BACK IN THE DAYS BRO. PM ME BRO !!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 08:35 PM~17128026
> *:uh: SORRY BRO! IVE BEEN BUILDIN SINCE EARLY 90S SO I HAVE STUFF FROM BACK IN THE DAYS BRO.  PM ME BRO !!!!
> *


in that case i have shit back when the cavemen invented the wheel. :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 07:37 PM~17128038
> *in that case i have shit back when the cavemen invented the wheel. :0
> *



:uh: Here we go... :ugh: ........................................................ :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 08:38 PM~17128059
> *:uh: Here we go... :ugh: ........................................................ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 06:37 PM~17128038
> *in that case i have shit back when the cavemen invented the wheel. :0
> *


 :uh: I THINK ITS PROBLEY CUZ U STILL HAVENT FINISHED THAT CHOPPER DAVE!


----------



## jimbo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 08:40 PM~17128081
> *:uh:  I THINK ITS PROBLEY CUZ U STILL HAVENT FINISHED THAT CHOPPER DAVE!
> *


real talk. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

kustombuilder 
Bootleg Mafia
Posts: 35,000

:biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 07:09 PM~17126923
> *A VERY OLD BUILD OF MINE! ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FACTORY JUST RIPE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASSSSSSSSSS!!!! 39 VATO..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 07:31 PM~17128779
> *kustombuilder
> Bootleg Mafia
> Posts: 35,000
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


wurs the pics at :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17128779
> *kustombuilder
> Bootleg Mafia
> Posts: 35,000
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Somebody TALKS too much... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 05:09 PM~17126923
> *A VERY OLD BUILD OF MINE! ANOTHER ONE FOR THE FACTORY JUST RIPE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this is sweet eddie  :wow:  can i have the bumpers for my burban :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Apr 7 2010, 09:44 PM~17128990-->
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody TALKS too much... :uh:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Apr 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17128949
> *wurs the pics at  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


 :0 oh dam.hold on.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17128990
> *Somebody TALKS too much... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


shit its mostly these  :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :wow:  :happysad: :uh: :angry:    and more.....


----------



## jimbo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 07:44 PM~17128990
> *Somebody TALKS too much... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


TOO MUCH TALK AND NO BUILDING! :ugh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 7 2010, 07:53 PM~17129136
> *damn this is sweet eddie   :wow:   can i have the bumpers for my burban :biggrin:
> *


NO!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 10:01 PM~17129296
> *TOO MUCH TALK AND NO BUILDING! :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Posting this up for frank.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 7 2010, 08:02 PM~17129311
> *NO!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :banghead:
> *


who am i  ......................................... :biggrin: told u


----------



## jimbo

SWEEEEEEEEET Big Dogg!!! :wow: :wow: Color? :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 7 2010, 10:06 PM~17129384
> *Posting this up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIGDOGG!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 7 2010, 09:08 PM~17130342
> *NICE BIGDOGG!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


tks mike  hey mike its on 13s bro


----------



## just ripe

1 more from the BOMB FACTORY.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 7 2010, 08:10 PM~17129435
> *SWEEEEEEEEET Big Dogg!!!  :wow:  :wow: Color? :cheesy:
> *


dont know yet jim :uh: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

send it to me ill finish it up lol :wave: :wave: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 8 2010, 12:39 AM~17131155
> *send it to me ill finish it up lol :wave:  :wave:  :boink:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 7 2010, 09:22 PM~17130496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more from the BOMB FACTORY.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks sweet mike  i likes it :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

q-vos to all my DS2 familia


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 8 2010, 03:44 PM~17137110
> *q-vos to all my DS2 familia
> *


que pasa masa :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

que -onda :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm not from D2S, but....Que pasa calabasa


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:0 :uh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Bout time you got those pics posted Frank. Looks bad ass homie!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17137879
> *Bout time you got those pics posted Frank. Looks bad ass homie!!
> *


 :biggrin: tks james still have more to do on it bro. not finished yet


----------



## gseeds

> Posting this up for frank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good frank !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2010, 09:46 PM~17127337
> *was up jimbo got ur elco here from gary see u at the show homie
> *


thanks bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Yo Frank! Any Magnum updates? :happysad:..................................DOWNIISCALE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 6 2010, 02:46 PM~17112744
> *Just letn you guys know! Just got the new 2010 contest annual from Model Cars Mag! Franks, Garys Mikes alot of your guys cars came out!  :biggrin: Congrats!
> *


thanks dave !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 8 2010, 08:16 PM~17137358
> *I'm not from D2S, but....Que pasa calabasa
> *


not in,,,,,,,,,yet! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

love the chevy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

tks gary


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2010, 07:19 PM~17139191
> *not in,,,,,,,,,yet! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 8 2010, 07:14 PM~17139135
> *Yo Frank! Any Magnum updates?  :happysad:..................................DOWNIISCALE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


SOON BRO


----------



## kustombuilder

Meeting is on the 24th.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2010, 07:19 PM~17139191
> *not in,,,,,,,,,yet! :biggrin:
> *


gotta get in,


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2010, 06:36 AM~17143223
> *gotta get in,
> *


 :0 :0 come to the meet bro and bring sum stuff to look @ homie


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 9 2010, 06:55 AM~17143340
> *:0  :0 come to the meet bro and bring sum stuff to look @ homie
> *


I will


----------



## sr.woodgrain

THE SHOW IS TOMORROW, OFF 2 THE SHOW I GO, DOWN 2 SCALE IS ON ITS WAY  



LETS HAVE FUN IN THE SUN HOIMIES


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 9 2010, 07:24 AM~17143518
> *THE SHOW IS TOMORROW, OFF 2 THE SHOW I GO, DOWN 2  SCALE IS ON ITS WAY
> LETS HAVE FUN IN THE SUN HOIMIES
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMEBOY. BE SAFE


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 9 2010, 08:24 AM~17143518
> *THE SHOW IS TOMORROW, OFF 2 THE SHOW I GO, DOWN 2  SCALE IS ON ITS WAY  LETS HAVE FUN IN THE SUN HOIMIES
> *



:wow: :wow: :cheesy: Drive safe brotha, see you here! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 9 2010, 09:24 AM~17143518
> *THE SHOW IS TOMORROW, OFF 2 THE SHOW I GO, DOWN 2  SCALE IS ON ITS WAY
> LETS HAVE FUN IN THE SUN HOIMIES
> *


have fun


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 9 2010, 07:24 AM~17143518
> *THE SHOW IS TOMORROW, OFF 2 THE SHOW I GO, DOWN 2  SCALE IS ON ITS WAY
> LETS HAVE FUN IN THE SUN HOIMIES
> *


have a safe trip bro  win one for gipper :biggrin: -------> kb :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2010, 07:10 AM~17143428
> *I will
> *


  see u thur homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 9 2010, 10:32 AM~17144294
> *have a safe trip bro   win one for gipper :biggrin: -------> kb :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: Too badd the whole bomb squadron couldn't make it......................


----------



## MAZDAT

what show is this you guys are talking about?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 9 2010, 11:32 AM~17144294
> *have a safe trip bro   win one for gipper :biggrin: -------> kb :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

Minibuilder got his speedracer model in the mail yesterday thanks to 85Biarittz.  
Ill post pics of him and the car later. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2010, 12:51 PM~17145714
> *:angry:
> *


 :0 -----------> :biggrin: ----------->


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2010, 04:54 PM~17145723
> *Minibuilder got his speedracer model in the mail yesterday thanks to 85Biarittz.
> Ill post pics of him and the car later. :biggrin:
> *



Glad it made it. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 9 2010, 09:43 AM~17144359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: Too badd the whole bomb squadron couldn't make it......................
> *


maybe next time bro


----------



## LATIN SKULL

HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 9 2010, 03:51 PM~17146230
> *Glad it made it. Hope he's feeling better.
> *


Your a good homie.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2010, 08:16 PM~17147267
> *Your a good homie.
> *



Thanks, KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 9 2010, 06:37 PM~17147395
> *Thanks, KB.
> *


People like you is who we like to have in Down2Scale.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 02:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 04:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 04:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 02:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad ass 65 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 03:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 6 2010, 06:51 PM~17116493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: 37 chevy.. :wow:  :wow: from the BOMB FACTORY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE MIKE LOVIND THIS ONE :0


----------



## MC562

> want one of these, this or a two door, anyone have one for sale or trade ????? :biggrin:


trew up an sos looking for one of these and MC562 hooked me up with,even came home with a 67 caprice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks again ulises !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
















[/quote]
ANYTIME GARY YOU KNOW IT


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 9 2010, 09:46 PM~17148964
> *NICE MIKE LOVIND THIS ONE :0
> *


thanx hijo.... :h5: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 9 2010, 03:51 PM~17146230
> *Glad it made it. Hope he's feeling better.
> *


Minibuilder is ready to get building this weekend.


----------



## kustombuilder

Going to start restoring my model carrier. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 12:02 AM~17150707
> *Minibuilder is ready to get building this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he looks alot better dave  hey i bet u he'll finish that model b4 u finish that chopper :0 -------------------> :biggrin:  hahahaha


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 03:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats really clean


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 10 2010, 02:54 AM~17150855
> *he looks alot better dave   hey i bet u he'll finish that model b4 u finish that chopper  :0 -------------------> :biggrin:   hahahaha
> *


might be true. :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 10 2010, 07:41 AM~17151780
> *thats really clean
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 05:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killa !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2010, 12:21 PM~17152999
> *Killa !
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ TRENDSETTA.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 12:04 AM~17150709
> *Going to start restoring my model carrier. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUT YOU GOTTA BUILD MODELS TO PUT IN IT!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 10 2010, 03:54 PM~17154096
> *BUT YOU GOTTA BUILD MODELS TO PUT IN IT!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 homeboy....


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 03:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pictures of this please


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 10 2010, 06:37 PM~17154313
> *more pictures of this please
> *


GO TO LATIN SKULL TREADS FOR MORE BAD PIC.S


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 04:41 PM~17154328
> *GO TO LATIN SKULL TREADS FOR MORE BAD PIC.S
> *


GOOOD LOOKING OUT WILLIE!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 10 2010, 05:54 PM~17154096
> *BUT YOU GOTTA BUILD MODELS TO PUT IN IT!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Haha


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to be the first one to congradulate Emilio(Sr. Woodgrain) on his wins at the show.
I havnt confirmed how many awards.it's between 9 and 12.including best of show.
Congrats brotha.


----------



## just ripe

1941 chevy ragtop 1/18 scale die cast... :wow: :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 03:04 AM~17150709
> *Going to start restoring my model carrier. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that really yours? thats badass.. id put a lawnmower motor in it an roll it


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 10 2010, 07:00 PM~17154433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 chevy ragtop 1/18 scale die cast... :wow:  :wow:
> *


MY KIND OF RIDE LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDDD.MIKE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 05:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: 
FUCKIN SICK


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 07:01 PM~17154438
> *that really yours? thats badass.. id put a lawnmower motor in it an roll it
> *


Yup.I built it a few years back and never finished it.I'm going to finish it now for my rollerz only and down2scale family.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

whatr ur plans?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 10 2010, 07:18 PM~17154559
> *whatr ur plans?
> *


Some paint and chrome for starters


----------



## kustombuilder

Emilio busted out the swiffer sweeper in northern Cali.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 10 2010, 04:02 AM~17150707
> *Minibuilder is ready to get building this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to see he is ready to build something. :0


----------



## Guest

Great looking builds. Congrats to those that were at the show.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 10 2010, 07:30 PM~17154633
> *Glad to see he is ready to build something. :0
> *


Ya bro.he slept with that box in his bed last nite.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 07:08 PM~17154484
> *MY KIND OF RIDE LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDDD.MIKE
> *


 :biggrin: thanx.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

congrats to emlilo on his wins today at the show he walked away with 12 awards and best of show


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: congrats bro!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 10 2010, 08:44 PM~17155166
> *congrats to emlilo on his wins today at the show he walked away with 12 awards and best of show
> *


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 09:13 PM~17155426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL
> *


Very nice bro.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 10 2010, 05:30 PM~17154633
> *Glad to see he is ready to build something. :0
> *


 X2


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 10 2010, 07:44 PM~17155166
> *congrats to emlilo on his wins today at the show he walked away with 12 awards and best of show
> *


 Congrats on your winnings bro. Glad to hear bout it. D2s doing big things in 2010!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:13 PM~17155426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL
> *


That's gon be baaaaad willie nice job.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 10 2010, 06:44 PM~17155166
> *congrats to emlilo on his wins today at the show he walked away with 12 awards and best of show
> *


CONGRATS TO SR.WOODGRAIN DEUCES76 AND TRUSCALE ON UR WINS TODAY   FELLAS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 10 2010, 10:20 PM~17156016
> *Congrats on your winnings bro. Glad to hear bout it. D2s doing big things in 2010!
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 07:13 PM~17155426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL
> *


YA SABIA WILLIE :biggrin: THATS GONNA SICK MISTER


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 05:13 AM~17155426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothers.


----------



## jimbo

X2. Whats happenin' fellas!!! I just got home. :uh: I'd like to give MAJOR PROPS to Emilio... Super cool brotha' with the skills to back it up!!! CONGATULATIONS ON THE WINS SR!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 10 2010, 09:20 PM~17156016
> *Congrats on your winnings bro. Glad to hear bout it. D2s doing big things in 2010!
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:13 PM~17155426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: NICE WORK BROTHER...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 10 2010, 06:00 PM~17154433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 chevy ragtop 1/18 scale die cast... :wow:  :wow:
> *



This is one SWEET ASS RIDE Mike!!! :wow: Can I have it??? :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 10 2010, 04:54 PM~17154096
> *BUT YOU GOTTA BUILD MODELS TO PUT IN IT!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:.............................................................................................. :wow: Wait, I'm in the same boat.... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 10 2010, 09:18 PM~17156511
> *CONGRATS TO SR.WOODGRAIN DEUCES76 AND TRUSCALE ON UR WINS TODAY     FELLAS
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 3 !

Great job fellas !!!!!!!!!!!


Model cars foreva !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 11 2010, 09:28 AM~17159412
> *X2. Whats happenin' fellas!!! I just got home. :uh: I'd like to give MAJOR PROPS to Emilio... Super cool brotha' with the skills to back it up!!! CONGATULATIONS ON THE WINS SR!!!!
> *


X2 HOMEBOY!! :thumbsup: WHAT CAR WON BEST OF SHOW FOR EMILIO? ANYBODY KNOW???


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 11 2010, 11:10 AM~17159943
> *X2 HOMEBOY!! :thumbsup: WHAT CAR WON BEST OF SHOW FOR EMILIO? ANYBODY KNOW???
> *


yeah MINES :biggrin: HAHAHAHA


----------



## sr.woodgrain

this wat da homboy jimbo looks like :biggrin: 








this is DOWN 2 SCALE MODLES


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17161584
> *this wat da homboy jimbo looks like  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is DOWN 2 SCALE MODLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AGAIN WELCOME JIMBO TO DOWN TO SCALE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17161584
> *this wat da homboy jimbo looks like  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is DOWN 2 SCALE MODLES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tell the truth.you won cause of the baby bottle and orange juice huh?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

YEA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17162101
> *YEA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MORE PIC OF THE SHOW ON THE Y.E.S. TOPIC


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 07:03 PM~17162101
> *YEA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 04:25 PM~17161758
> *AGAIN  WELCOME JIMBO TO DOWN TO SCALE
> *


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa

Sick work guys congrats Jimbo


----------



## sr.woodgrain

THANXZ HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPZ


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 06:08 PM~17162720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANXZ HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPZ
> *


NOWWWW THATS WHAT IM FUKIN TALKIN ABOUT!! :h5: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanx sk :burn: ull :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17162720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANXZ HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPZ
> *


Dammmmmmmmm.that's alot of gold.let me get my sunglasses out.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 08:08 PM~17162720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANXZ HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPZ
> *


CONGRAD SR.WOODGRAIN WELL DESERVED.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxz kb dont forget ur sun block to homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 07:40 PM~17163132
> *CONGRAD SR.WOODGRAIN  WELL DESERVED.
> *


thanxz mister 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 09:08 PM~17162720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANXZ HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPZ
> *



:wow: Thats some serious hardware ! congrats again!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 11 2010, 07:50 PM~17163224
> *:wow:  Thats some serious hardware ! congrats again!
> *


thxz trends for the compz


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 11 2010, 08:50 PM~17163224
> *:wow:  Thats some serious hardware ! congrats again!
> *


Amen to that


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 06:08 PM~17162720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANXZ HOMIES FOR ALL THE COMPZ
> *


CONGRATS EMILIO ON UR TROPHYS BRO WELL DESERVED   HOMIE


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 11 2010, 09:07 PM~17163442
> *CONGRATS EMILIO ON UR TROPHYS BRO WELL DESERVED     HOMIE
> *


X2.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 11 2010, 08:07 PM~17163442
> *CONGRATS EMILIO ON UR TROPHYS BRO WELL DESERVED     HOMIE
> *



thanks bigdogg, KB, & just ripe  


I DINDNT WIN, IT WAS THE HOLE ENTIRE CLUB THAT WON.  



      DOWN 2 SCALE


----------



## caddionly

congrats emilio ....nice modelssss :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 10:15 PM~17164414
> *thanks bigdogg, KB, & just ripe
> I DINDNT WIN,  IT WAS THE HOLE ENTIRE CLUB THAT WON.
> DOWN  2  SCALE
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

a progress pic on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2010, 09:55 PM~17165343
> *a progress pic on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is'nt this the same pic u got in ur thread :0 hahaha jk bro lookn dave now finish it cabron :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 12 2010, 03:17 AM~17166011
> *is'nt this the same pic u got in ur thread :0 hahaha jk bro lookn dave now finish it cabron  :biggrin:
> *


im trying but im also helping minibuilder.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 12 2010, 08:12 AM~17167590
> *im trying but im also helping minibuilder.
> *


tell him to help u better u need it more than he does hahahaha :biggrin: :0


----------



## gseeds

congrats emilio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 08:25 PM~17161758
> *AGAIN  WELCOME JIMBO TO DOWN TO SCALE
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

What's up brothas.I sent a club wide text.if you did not recieve it please let me know.


----------



## gseeds

just wanted to show a little somthing that i had forgotten about, i was looking at the 58 panel the other day and noticed that the frame was pushed forward a little, so i took it apart to repair it, mine you i havent takened apart this car in amost 14 years,i had forgotten that i had wired it for lites,front back and the interior !! so it will now have working lites at the shows, but more important is the motor that 
BOBBY MACIAS { RIP} 
had built for the '58, 1950 6 banger, bobby was a detail master and he really did this motor up,this motor has carb linkage,both oil and tranny dip sticks,tranny cooling lines,fuel fither and the list go's on, this car was the 1st club build for the down 2 scale, i got the body from JAMES BONSELL {RIP},he just showed up at my house one day and gave it to me, and bobby did the motor and i painted and built the rest,james and bobby were preatty much the 1st 2nd members besides myself, and both have now since passed on,and when i go,[ hopfully no time soon !!} this car will be pasted on to another down 2 scale member and so on,anyway check out some of bobby's work. :biggrin: 

































down 2 scale for life !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 12 2010, 10:46 AM~17168503
> *congrats emilio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thnzxz gary 4 the compz,i wish would of meet james & bobby it seams to me like there were cool people . my god rest there souls,

that car has been built for that long dam they dont make glue like they use to.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2010, 10:55 PM~17165343
> *a progress pic on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 12 2010, 11:50 AM~17169095
> *What's up brothas.I sent a club wide text.if you did not recieve it please let me know.
> *



thanxz everyone , much lov to u brothers  

gracias KB :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 12 2010, 10:50 AM~17169095
> *What's up brothas.I sent a club wide text.if you did not recieve it please let me know.
> *


I DIDNT GET IT. :tears:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 12 2010, 05:07 PM~17170271
> *I DIDNT GET IT. :tears:
> *


i didnt >>>>>> :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 12 2010, 01:46 PM~17170611
> *i didnt >>>>>> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I DID :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 12 2010, 02:54 PM~17170153
> *thanxz everyone ,  much lov to u brothers
> 
> gracias KB  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2010, 11:55 PM~17165343
> *a progress pic on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17169946
> *just wanted to show a little somthing that i had forgotten about, i was looking at the 58 panel the other day and noticed that the frame was pushed forward a little, so i took it apart to repair it, mine you i havent takened apart this car in amost 14 years,i had forgotten that i had wired it for lites,front back and the interior !! so it will now have working lites at the shows, but more important is the motor that
> BOBBY MACIAS { RIP}
> had built for the '58, 1950 6  banger, bobby was a detail master and he really did this motor up,this motor has carb linkage,both oil and tranny dip sticks,tranny cooling lines,fuel fither and the list go's on, this car was the 1st club build for the down 2 scale, i got the body from JAMES BONSELL {RIP},he just showed up at my house one day and gave it to me, and bobby did the motor and i painted and built the rest,james and bobby were preatty much the 1st 2nd members besides myself, and both have now since passed on,and when i go,[ hopfully no time soon !!} this car will be pasted on to another down 2 scale member and so on,anyway check out some of bobby's work. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down 2 scale for life !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 12 2010, 01:50 PM~17170114
> *thnzxz gary 4 the compz,i wish would of meet  james & bobby  it seams to me like there were cool people . my god rest there souls,
> that car has been built for that long dam they dont make glue like they use to.
> *



X2 Amen brother... :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 12 2010, 07:00 PM~17173075
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dammit KB, give your D2S plaque to Minibuilder!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 12 2010, 06:18 PM~17173307
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Dammit KB, give your D2S plaque to Minibuilder!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :yessad:


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 12 2010, 07:00 PM~17173075
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


pretty soon David is gonna be riding it :cheesy: 








no **** :angry:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:wow: :wow: ..48 ford woody.. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Some freakin' MACHINE Mike!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 13 2010, 05:44 PM~17183612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


man i wish i could build like mike


----------



## gseeds

nice mike !!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

thanx fellas for the compe.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

AHHHHHH COME ON KB THATS JUST SOME QUICK MOCK-UP!! PUT SOME GLUE ON THAT BITCH!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17183558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: ..48 ford woody.. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



damn i like that one alot :cheesy: itsnice to see something different :cheesy: how much shipped


----------



## danny chawps

> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: tight :cheesy: looks like a lifestyle car :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HEY HOMIES, IM LOOKING FOR A BENCH SEAT FROM A 95 CAPRICE FOR MY BIG BODY BUILD. ANY HELP WILL BR APPRECIATED.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2010, 11:16 AM~17190498
> *ttt
> *


Supp loco


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> ..48 ford woody..





> :wow: :wow:





> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: tight :cheesy: looks like a lifestyle car :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 14 2010, 12:44 PM~17190759
> *Supp loco
> *


painting with minibuilder.


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder

Check out my minibuilder. :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536473


----------



## gseeds

mas pora DOWN 2 SCALE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 05:09 PM~17193405
> *mas pora DOWN 2 SCALE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 03:09 PM~17193405
> *mas para DOWN 2 SCALE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 05:09 PM~17193405
> *mas pora DOWN 2 SCALE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


# 1.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: tight :cheesy: looks like a lifestyle car :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holy cow homie love that ranfla, looking good vvvvvvvvveeeeeerrrrryyyyyyy, nice hey take it to the meeting homie want to it in person.
Click to expand...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 04:09 PM~17193405
> *mas pora DOWN 2 SCALE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lov this display, now thats what u call flying colors big homie


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2010, 03:09 PM~17193405
> *mas pora DOWN 2 SCALE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warsr67

> mas pora DOWN 2 SCALE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Love the display Gary! Sweet oldshool lineup!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MODELS ARE LOOKIN GOOD GARY! JUST RIPE THOSE WOODIES R BAD ASS HIJO! :0 :0


----------



## undead white boy

those woodies look sweet i like the drop top version especially


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: wurs all the updates @ :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 16 2010, 04:43 PM~17215729
> *:biggrin: wurs all the updates @ :0
> *


WHERE R YOURS VATO?I WANNA SEE SOME PAINT ON ALL THOSE PRIMERS U GOT.AZ FOR KB I THINK MINIBUILDER IS FINISHIN UP THE CHOPPER FOR THE MEETING ! LMFAO!!HAHA


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 16 2010, 07:51 PM~17216271
> *WHERE R YOURS VATO?I WANNA SEE SOME PAINT ON ALL THOSE PRIMERS U GOT.AZ FOR KB I THINK MINIBUILDER IS FINISHIN UP THE CHOPPER FOR THE MEETING ! LMFAO!!HAHA
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MKD904

Clean as always Gary....


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond

Always badass rides in this topic. Nice work fellas.


----------



## kykustoms

badass builds in here i like the woodies cool idea using the cocktail umbrellas


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 16 2010, 05:43 PM~17215729
> *:biggrin: wurs all the updates @ :0
> *



Later today, FINALLY!!!!!!!! :uh: :wow: :angry:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Apr 14 2010, 11:42 AM~17190746
> *HEY HOMIES, IM LOOKING FOR A BENCH SEAT FROM A 95 CAPRICE FOR MY BIG BODY BUILD. ANY HELP WILL BR APPRECIATED.
> *


YO! Lt. DANGLE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Got plenty of 'em if you still need it. :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 17 2010, 07:07 AM~17220047
> *Later today, FINALLY!!!!!!!!  :uh: :wow:  :angry:
> *


 :0 -------------> :wow: ---------------->  ------------>  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 17 2010, 08:20 AM~17220128
> *:0 -------------> :wow: ---------------->  ------------>  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 17 2010, 09:20 AM~17220128
> *:0 -------------> :wow: ---------------->  ------------>  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 9 2010, 03:49 PM~17146616
> *HERES ANOTHER ONE FOR THE DOWN 2 SCALE CREW. 65 VERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THIS IS BADASS EDDIE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 10 2010, 06:00 PM~17154433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 chevy ragtop 1/18 scale die cast... :wow:  :wow:
> *


NICCCCEE!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 11 2010, 05:25 PM~17161758
> *AGAIN  WELCOME JIMBO TO DOWN TO SCALE
> *



X2 LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2010, 05:48 PM~17161962
> *Tell the truth.you won cause of the baby bottle and orange juice huh?
> *



THEY THOUGHT THE MODELS BELONGED TO A KID AND FELT BAD SO THEY GAVE HIM SOMETHING!!!!...........12 AWARD..S GODDAMN! CONGRATS AGAIN BRO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 11 2010, 07:29 PM~17162995
> *NOWWWW THATS WHAT IM FUKIN TALKIN ABOUT!! :h5:  :guns:  :guns:
> *




:wow: AMEN TO THAT BROTHER.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17183558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: ..48 ford woody.. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 WHY DONT WE ALL HOP IN THIS BAD RIDE AND GO TO DA BEACH?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO DO N E THING BUT HOPEFULLY THIS WEEK I'LL GET SOMETHING GOING.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 17 2010, 11:33 AM~17221608
> *I HAVEN'T HAD TIME TO DO N E THING BUT HOPEFULLY THIS WEEK I'LL GET SOMETHING GOING.
> *


----------



## just ripe

:wow: 49 MERCURY LOWLOW.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 17 2010, 12:21 PM~17221557
> *THEY THOUGHT THE MODELS BELONGED TO A KID AND FELT BAD SO THEY GAVE HIM SOMETHING!!!!...........12 AWARD..S GODDAMN!  CONGRATS AGAIN BRO.
> *



thnxz roaddogg for the compz, n for the record its not 12 its 11. n yes i felt like a big kid after the show j/k :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 17 2010, 01:45 PM~17222167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: 49 MERCURY LOWLOW.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   always liked ur builds mike :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

nice merc looks good sittin on the ground


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 17 2010, 04:45 PM~17222167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: 49 MERCURY LOWLOW.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Now that's what I call a Merc !!!!!!!!!

That is so sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe

thanx everyone...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

MAN I LIKE THIS THREAD!!! :worship: YOU GUYS PUT IT DOWN UP IN HERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 18 2010, 11:15 AM~17228233
> *MAN I LIKE THIS THREAD!!! :worship:  YOU GUYS PUT IT DOWN UP IN HERE!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY! WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Ooooooohhhh! Soooorry. 11- 12.....doesnt matter. You swept the show andd that's wut counts bro. CONGRATS!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 17 2010, 02:45 PM~17222167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: 49 MERCURY LOWLOW.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Oohh lala! This is nice. Good job mike , very nice


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 19 2010, 11:04 AM~17237000
> *Oohh lala! This is nice. Good job mike , very nice
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 09:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: THATS SWEET GARY  AND IT STILL LOOKS GOOD TOO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


10 yrs? Damn I still looks badass. Killer job Gary.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 09:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GARY! ITS MUCH EAZIER DOIN THE GRAFFICS ON THESE SCALES.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 20 2010, 01:16 PM~17247463
> *LOOKING GOOD GARY! ITS MUCH EAZIER DOIN THE GRAFFICS ON THESE SCALES.
> *


even gets easyer on even bigger scales!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17247815
> *even gets easyer on even bigger scales!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMM! I DONT KNOW IF IM READY YET! NEXT IM GOING TO SPRAY A PEDAL KART!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 20 2010, 02:29 PM~17248100
> *DAMMMMMM! I DONT KNOW IF IM READY YET! NEXT IM GOING TO SPRAY A PEDAL KART!
> *


its a start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17247815
> *even gets easyer on even bigger scales!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i member this :cheesy: shit i still this issue  one of ur best werk gary


----------



## MAZDAT

I remember that one Gary, nice work :thumbsup: I remember seeing the pics when you were doing it, nice!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 20 2010, 10:29 AM~17248100
> *DAMMMMMM! I DONT KNOW IF IM READY YET! NEXT IM GOING TO SPRAY A PEDAL KART!
> *


then u can spray my girls bike for extra practice :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 20 2010, 10:57 AM~17247815
> *even gets easyer on even bigger scales!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Like I said............ TRIPLE OGEE!!! :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 20 2010, 11:12 AM~17248469
> *then u can spray my girls bike for extra practice :biggrin:
> *


NAAAAAA! U NEED MORE PRACTICE THEN ME VATO. U PAINT IT! LMFAO!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dam I LOVE that old school flavor... :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

love that 64 homie da paint job is still kiking, someday i hope to paint like that


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 20 2010, 02:42 PM~17250366
> *NAAAAAA! U NEED MORE PRACTICE THEN ME VATO. U PAINT IT! LMFAO!!!
> *


aw fuey  :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 11:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ..nice gary...


----------



## bigdogg323

TTT


----------



## dutchone

> are you serious, this car is so pretty !!! i have to say one of my faves now :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2010, 10:51 PM~17244323
> *this one's for eddie, i dug eddies big scale 65 so much that i had to dig out my 1\18 scale 64 i did about 10 or so years ago,here it is,hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 20 2010, 10:57 AM~17247815
> *even gets easyer on even bigger scales!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:  i think i was a very young muuuuuufuke ...probb not even born yet :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 11 2010, 08:21 PM~16260289
> *sup fellas, wat it do's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :yes: :h5: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 22 2010, 07:53 AM~17269635
> *:wow:  :yes:  :h5:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


I like the impala, nice paint work :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 11 2010, 08:21 PM~16260289
> *sup fellas, wat it do's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice paint work :0 :0 :0


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2010, 10:39 AM~17270516
> *nice paint work  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2 makes danny chawps work look like it was painted by someone with Cerebral Palsy


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 22 2010, 01:44 PM~17270572
> *X2 makes danny chawps work look like it was painted by someone with Cerebral Palsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that cat is funny !! thanks,needed that !! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 22 2010, 09:44 AM~17270572
> *X2 makes danny chawps work look like it was painted by someone with Cerebral Palsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 LMAO :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

:wow: O,G 61 ... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## gseeds

so nice !!      :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 22 2010, 09:26 PM~17277190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: O,G 61 ...  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :0 this is fuckn sweet mike  u got badass collection mister  :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sweet carrito mike, i remember this one one of my fav


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17277190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: O,G 61 ...  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



is that the rock moss green color ? that muuufuka is clean


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17277190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: O,G 61 ...  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



Mike just keeps 'em comin'!!! :wow: Sweet Ace bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

HEY KB!!!!!!!!!!
SEND JIMBO THAT BIG BODY DASH SO HE CAN CAST IT! I NEED TO GET STARTED ON THIS BIG BODY!!!!!  I ALREADY HAVE THE BENCH SEAT COMING. :h5:


----------



## warsr67

if it don't lay not from L.A.


----------



## warsr67

BROWN SUGAR


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2010, 09:10 PM~17285112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWN SUGAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: ....thanx everyone..... :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2010, 07:59 PM~17284517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it don't lay not from L.A.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 22 2010, 10:44 AM~17270572
> *X2 makes danny chawps work look like it was painted by someone with Cerebral Palsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot: :rimshot: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2010, 05:59 PM~17284517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it don't lay not from L.A.
> *


   nice willie


----------



## chris mineer

you guys got som bad ass builds


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thanxz homie, thats how we do it in cali,


----------



## MKD904

I wanna see pix of you suspensions to get the rides this low.....Good job guys...


----------



## bigdogg323

DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE FAMILY 

UNDEADWHITEBOY & CHRIS HICKS 
WELCOME TO THE FAMILY GUYS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2010, 05:52 PM~17290463
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE FAMILY
> 
> UNDEADWHITEBOY & CHRIS HICKS
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY GUYS
> *


You beat me.welcome to the family guys.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 24 2010, 04:43 PM~17290727
> *YOU BEAT ME.welcome to the family guys.
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2010, 07:03 PM~17290852
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Thanks for letting me join i look foward to learning from you guys as well as kicking it with you guys


----------



## darkside customs

Oh shit!!!! Damn Kevin, congrats bro. Make Frank and the rest of those guys proud homeboy


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2010, 07:38 PM~17291275
> *Oh shit!!!! Damn Kevin, congrats bro. Make Frank and the rest of those guys proud homeboy
> *


i will


----------



## Guest

Congrats Kevin and Chris.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 24 2010, 06:37 PM~17291270
> *Thanks for letting me join i look foward to learning from you guys as well as kicking it with you guys
> *


----------



## jimbo

WLECOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Apr 24 2010, 08:40 PM~17291301
> *Congrats Kevin and Chris.
> *


:wave: ready to join the family?


----------



## jimbo

Dammit I still can't figure out how to put the logo on my avvy! :uh:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17292738
> *WLECOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 25 2010, 12:02 AM~17292792
> *Dammit I still can't figure out how to put the logo on my avvy! :uh:
> *


Go into my controls at te top and go into avatar


----------



## just ripe

DOWN 2 SCALE MEETING..... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## jimbo

DAM THAT LOOKED LIKE A LOT OF FUN! :cheesy: Someday... :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 24 2010, 10:28 PM~17293045
> *DAM THAT LOOKED LIKE A LOT OF FUN! :cheesy: Someday... :happysad:
> *


soon bro soon


----------



## warsr67

Down 2 Scale meeting and show












































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

SWEET FLIKAS WILLIE  :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 24 2010, 11:26 PM~17293025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 (picture top left) 
man this fool could not look more serious! He's making (me) nervous,
and I am not even there..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:13 PM~17155426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON CONTINENTAL
> *


 nice clean cuts... very nice..


----------



## bigdogg323

HAHA THATS THE HOMIE ROADDOGG MARKIE :wow: WEN R U COMING DOWN AND KICK IT WITH US HOMIE


----------



## Models IV Life

looking good scaler's!! looks like you guys are getting bigger!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 25 2010, 01:53 AM~17293801
> *looking good scaler's!! looks like you guys are getting bigger!! :biggrin:
> *


JUST A LIL :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

THANK'S!!!! to all down2scale fam for welcome me to the family we will be doing big thangs homies!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN TO SCALE MEETING, FRIENDS ,FAMILY ,GOOD FOOD,SHOW


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Apr 25 2010, 10:53 AM~17295068
> *THANK'S!!!! to all down2scale fam for welcome me to the family we will be doing big thangs homies!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY CHRIS


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweet lookin rides here guys!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Apr 25 2010, 10:53 AM~17295068
> *THANK'S!!!! to all down2scale fam for welcome me to the family we will be doing big thangs homies!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


WELCOME TO THE FAMILY CHRIS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

PROJECTS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## ElRafa

Nice pics looks like alot of sik rides. Congrats on the new members


----------



## warsr67

THANKS AGAIN MIKE FOR OPENING YOUR HOME FOR OUR MEETINGS (JUST RIPE )


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2010, 04:52 PM~17290463
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE FAMILY
> 
> UNDEADWHITEBOY & CHRIS HICKS
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY GUYS
> *




welcome 2 DOWN 2 SCALE FAM HOMIES, kevin n chris  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks again mike for having the meeting at your pad,lots of fun !!!!! really enjoyed myself, and warsr67 and the others for posting pics !!!
oh and welcome undead and chris to the club! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 25 2010, 11:44 AM~17295318
> *thanks again mike for having the meeting at your pad,lots of fun !!!!! really enjoyed myself, and warsr67 and the others for posting pics !!!
> oh and welcome undead and chris to the club! :biggrin:
> *


thx bro for dropping chris off.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

DOWN 2 SCALE MEETING N BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 AM~17295068
> *HELL YEAH!!!
> 
> :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup:*


----------



## kustombuilder

Was up brothas


----------



## jimbo

Look at Kevv in those pics amongst all those OGee's! Sit down bruh, relax... Your with FAMILY now.  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 25 2010, 01:24 PM~17296236
> *Was up brothas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 25 2010, 02:27 PM~17296255
> *Look at Kevv in those pics amongst all those OGee's! Sit down bruh, relax... Your with FAMILY now.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Haha.he took us serious when we said we were goin to jump him in. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 25 2010, 01:33 PM~17296302
> *Haha.he took us serious when we said we were goin to jump him in. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You ain't right! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 25 2010, 02:35 PM~17296324
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You ain't right! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I know.but the look on his face was priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

Great looking builds and wips.


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 20 2010, 02:44 PM~17248261
> *I remember that one Gary, nice work :thumbsup: I remember seeing the pics when you were doing it, nice!!!
> *


jorge you missed a cool meeting yesterday, i told you that you need to quit your job !! so you can make it the meetings!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 25 2010, 04:26 PM~17297015
> *jorge you missed a cool meeting yesterday, i told you that you need to quit your job !! so you can make it  the meetings!! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 25 2010, 11:15 AM~17295549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN 2 SCALE  MEETING N BBQ  :biggrin:
> *



looks like a nice time!! put screen names under some of these pics. always good to put a face with some of these names


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:0 :0 DAM NOW THAT WAS A MEETING,BBQ,SHOW BROTHERS. ALSO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY NEW MEMBERS. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:51 PM~17297173
> *:0  :0  DAM NOW THAT WAS A MEETING,BBQ,SHOW BROTHERS.  ALSO WELCOME TO THE FAMILY NEW MEMBERS. :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks like you fellas had a great time. Damn at all those rides and I see quite a few OG's in there too...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 07:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. Nice base color.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 05:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 03:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LATIN SKULL THAT MONTE LOOKS BADASS  U AND THAT CLUB UR IN GOT SUM BAD RIDES YALL KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :biggrin: :0  :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

That Monte looks bad ass bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 25 2010, 03:59 PM~17297630
> *DAMN LATIN SKULL THAT MONTE LOOKS BADASS   U AND THAT CLUB UR IN GOT SUM BAD RIDES YALL KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :biggrin:  :0    :wow:
> *


WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:47 PM~17297999
> *WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE!
> *


  simon limon :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: NIIIIIIICE.............. :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats firme 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 25 2010, 06:17 PM~17298925
> *thats  firme
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THEIR COMPLIMENTS. :thumbsup: THIS CAR NO LONGER LOOKS LIKE THIS THOUGH!  AINT THAT RIGHT BIGDOGG FRANK, AND WILLIE.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

pics please


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 07:39 PM~17299249
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THEIR COMPLIMENTS. :thumbsup: THIS CAR NO LONGER LOOKS LIKE THIS THOUGH!   AINT THAT RIGHT BIGDOGG FRANK, AND WILLIE.
> *



Wh.............. :wow: :wow: :wow: .................... :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Tonioseven

There's some awesome builds goin' on up in here!! Keep up the great work fellas!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 25 2010, 07:55 PM~17299466
> *There's some awesome builds goin' on up in here!! Keep up the great work fellas!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 25 2010, 06:42 PM~17299285
> *pics please
> *


SOON CARNAL!GIVE ME SOME TIME TO KNOCK IT OUT.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 10:20 PM~17300863
> *SOON CARNAL!GIVE ME SOME TIME TO KNOCK IT OUT.
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 08:20 PM~17300863
> *SOON CARNAL!GIVE ME SOME TIME TO KNOCK IT OUT.
> *


 :biggrin:   I KNOW HOW IT LOOKS AND IT LOOKS :wow: :0 :wow: :wow: THATS HOW IT LOOKS :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 25 2010, 08:32 PM~17301082
> *:biggrin:     I KNOW HOW IT LOOKS AND IT LOOKS  :wow:  :0  :wow:  :wow: THATS HOW IT LOOKS :biggrin:
> *


SUSSSSHHH! JK!LMAO!!!


----------



## gseeds

oh shiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! man that color is baaaaaaaddddd aaaasssssssss!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 25 2010, 08:23 PM~17300917
> *:thumbsup:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


THAT LIL CHARACTER IS A TRIP JUST RIPE!!SOOON HIJO.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17301273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! man that color is baaaaaaaddddd aaaasssssssss!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY! U KNOW HOW I LUV KANDY PAINT.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17301273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! man that color is baaaaaaaddddd aaaasssssssss!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

da 69 reviera got its 3rd color today, its on it way, just a rookie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 boy these guys are really takin no prisoners! Does anybody have a (How 2 thread)
for doing the door jams? you know after the doors are cut open like on this monte!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 25 2010, 10:56 PM~17301330
> *da 69 reviera got its 3rd color today, its on it way, just a rookie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17301355
> *boy these guys are really takin no prisoners! Does anybody have a (How 2 thread)
> for doing the door jams? you know after the doors are cut open like on this monte!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17301355
> *boy these guys are really takin no prisoners! Does anybody have a (How 2 thread)
> for doing the door jams? you know after the doors are cut open like on this monte!
> *


hey markie u gonna have to come to one of our meeting for sum lessons bro :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 25 2010, 11:42 PM~17302752
> *hey markie u gonna have to come to one of our meeting for sum lessons bro :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 24 2010, 08:18 AM~17288115
> *I wanna see pix of you suspensions to get the rides this low.....Good job guys...
> *


WLCOME TO THE FAMILY BROTHERS. LET'S DO THIS SHIT!


----------



## just ripe

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 26 2010, 08:51 PM~17309855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


nice mike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 26 2010, 05:51 PM~17309855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



:0 Sweet 70 Big Mike! :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:   





Sup fellas.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 25 2010, 02:26 PM~17297015
> *jorge you missed a cool meeting yesterday, i told you that you need to quit your job !! so you can make it  the meetings!! lol :biggrin:
> *


No shit, I should just quit right now...not. I know I missed a good meet, you never know, maybe they'll change my schedule again for the best. In the mean time, I'm going to start with my project after years of retirement, lets see how that goes


----------



## warsr67

> :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:
> looking good mike


----------



## MC562

THANKS HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE MEETING EVERYONE WAS KOOL AND SOME KICK ASS FOOD :cheesy: CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE THANK EVERYONE WELCOMING ME AND THANKS MIKE FOR OPENING YOUR HOUSE TO US


----------



## warsr67

trying some artilery rims


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 26 2010, 09:14 PM~17311782
> *THANKS HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE MEETING EVERYONE WAS KOOL AND SOME KICK ASS FOOD :cheesy: CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE THANK EVERYONE WELCOMING ME AND THANKS MIKE FOR OPENING YOUR HOUSE TO US
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wassup guys - dam, that must of been alot of fun guys, too bad i couldnt make it to the meeting, had some stuff to take care of. i see theres 2 new members in the family, welcome aboard guys, hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## warsr67

GOOD TO HERE FROM YOU JOE MISS YOU AT THE MEETING . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 08:17 PM~17311840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying some artilery  rims
> *



Dam Willie another GANGSTA' EDITION... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> wheels looking rite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 07:47 PM~17312379
> *GOOD TO HERE FROM YOU JOE  MISS YOU AT THE MEETING . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey, ill be at the next one with some goodies


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 26 2010, 08:57 PM~17312539
> *hey, ill be at the next one with some goodies
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 07:17 PM~17311840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying some artilery  rims
> *


they look sweet willie  on thur


----------



## jimbo

Yeah they do...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 26 2010, 07:14 PM~17311782
> *THANKS HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE MEETING EVERYONE WAS KOOL AND SOME KICK ASS FOOD :cheesy: CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE THANK EVERYONE WELCOMING ME AND THANKS MIKE FOR OPENING YOUR HOUSE TO US
> *


anytime carnal wen ever u wanna kick it with us again ur more than welcome bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 26 2010, 07:57 PM~17312539
> *hey, ill be at the next one with some goodies
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 26 2010, 09:57 PM~17312539
> *hey, ill be at the next one with some goodies
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 26 2010, 10:41 PM~17313188
> *:0  :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 26 2010, 09:14 PM~17311782
> *THANKS HOMIES HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE MEETING EVERYONE WAS KOOL AND SOME KICK ASS FOOD :cheesy: CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE THANK EVERYONE WELCOMING ME AND THANKS MIKE FOR OPENING YOUR HOUSE TO US
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....gracias hijo..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 26 2010, 10:36 PM~17313123
> *anytime carnal wen ever u wanna kick it with us again ur more than welcome bro
> *


 :wow: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 26 2010, 10:54 PM~17313360
> *:wow:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 09:17 PM~17311840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying some artilery  rims
> *


41 looking sweeeeeeeet carnal!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## just ripe

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MKD904

Looking good in here as always fellas...keep the builds coming...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Apr 26 2010, 11:04 PM~17313513-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good in here as always fellas...keep the builds coming...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just ripe_@Apr 26 2010, 11:02 PM~17313481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 08:17 PM~17311840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying some artilery  rims
> *



dam willie dat trokita looks sweeeeeeeetttttttttt. :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 26 2010, 09:17 PM~17311840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying some artilery  rims
> *


Dang Willy your making me want to build another bomb trokita! such inspiration :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 27 2010, 05:29 PM~17321446
> *Dang Willy your making me want to build another bomb trokita! such inspiration :thumbsup:
> *


GO FOR IT D.A :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 27 2010, 03:29 PM~17321446
> *Dang Willy your making me want to build another bomb trokita! such inspiration :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 ------->  --------> :wow: -------->  do it mr. highlander :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 27 2010, 04:29 PM~17321446
> *Dang Willy your making me want to build another bomb trokita! such inspiration :thumbsup:
> *



i say go 4 it 2, with a wicked paint job


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 27 2010, 05:37 PM~17321506
> *i say go 4 it 2, with a wicked paint job
> *


Thanx to you guys for the hospitality! It was fun Sat! Hope to see you guys again! I already been thinkn about the new bomb project thanx to Poppa Willy!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 27 2010, 04:46 PM~17321592
> *Thanx to you guys for the hospitality! It was fun Sat! Hope to see you guys again! I already been thinkn about the new bomb project thanx to Poppa Willy!
> *


any time D.A. 
:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 20 2010, 12:12 PM~17248469
> *then u can spray my girls bike for extra practice :biggrin:
> *


X2, I FOUND A HARO BIKE RIGHT OUTSIDE MY DOOR AND I'M TRYING TO FIX IT FOR MY DAUGHTER. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 22 2010, 10:26 PM~17277190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: O,G 61 ...  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


NICCCCCE!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2010, 06:59 PM~17284517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it don't lay not from L.A.
> *



THIS IS BAD WILLIE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2010, 08:10 PM~17285112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROWN SUGAR
> *



ANOTHER BAD MOFO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 24 2010, 11:28 PM~17293045
> *DAM THAT LOOKED LIKE A LOT OF FUN! :cheesy: Someday... :happysad:
> *


PATIENCE VATO, PATIENCE!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 25 2010, 04:19 PM~17297328
> *70 MONTE CARLO "DEVILS ADVOCATE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY SHIIIIIIT!!!!!....PADRE NUESTRO QUE ESTAS EN LOS CIELOS....THAT'S SICK EDDIE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 26 2010, 05:51 PM~17309855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


damn mike when are this rides gone stop poppin out of the vault?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 26 2010, 08:52 PM~17312464
> *Dam Willie another GANGSTA' EDITION... :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


X2. GANGSTA GANGSTA.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2010, 04:52 PM~17290463
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 2 NEW MEMBERS TO THE FAMILY
> 
> UNDEADWHITEBOY & CHRIS HICKS
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY GUYS
> *


SORRY GUYS I QUOTED THE WRONG POST..N E WAY.. WELCOME CHRIS AND KEVIN ... FEEL FREE TO ASK N E THING TO N E ONE IN HERE.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 27 2010, 04:43 PM~17322107
> *PATIENCE VATO, PATIENCE!!!
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 27 2010, 05:43 PM~17322107
> *PATIENCE VATO, PATIENCE!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 26 2010, 12:51 AM~17301273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttt!!!! man that color is baaaaaaaddddd aaaasssssssss!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x10000 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 06:48 PM~17323787
> *x10000  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS DYZCUSTOMS! IM HOPEING BY THIS WEEKEND TO HAVE PICKS OF THIS CARS PAINT JOB FINISHED.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 27 2010, 07:00 PM~17323997
> *THANKS DYZCUSTOMS! IM HOPEING BY THIS WEEKEND TO HAVE PICKS OF THIS CARS PAINT JOB FINISHED.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 07:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


BAD ASS HIJO! I GOT THE PERFECT NAME FOR THIS RANFLA!! "N EL SUELO 50"!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


thats sick where did the body come from?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 07:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


the panel came out sweet mike  the color combo looks badass :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 09:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 09:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2010, 08:14 AM~17328758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 27 2010, 10:08 PM~17325902
> *the panel came out sweet mike   the color combo looks badass :wow:
> *



X2 NICE JOB...!!!


----------



## gseeds

nice mike, and that was a fast build !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2010, 08:09 AM~17328719
> *:wow:
> *


 Hey foo, dont u ever type n e words... Or your computer doesnt have a keyboard.. Jejeje

:^)


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2010, 08:09 AM~17328719
> *:wow:
> *


 Hey fool, dont u ever type any wordz? Or your computer doesnt have a keyboard. Jejeje:-(


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2010, 02:48 PM~17333171
> *Hey foo, dont u ever type n e words... Or your computer doesnt have a keyboard..  Jejeje
> 
> :^)
> *


maybe he forgot how to just like his buildn skills :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


THIS PANEL CAME OUT NICE MIKE!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 28 2010, 05:06 PM~17333944
> *maybe he forgot how to just like his buildn skills  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTT!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## just ripe

THANX FOR THE PROPS EVERYONE!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 27 2010, 08:56 PM~17324848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: ..1950 SEDAN DELIVERY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY....... :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


THAT IS BAD ASS MIKE :0


----------



## undead white boy

that bomb looks clean and that monte carlo is bad ass i love the paint on it

other note im gonna post my first pics in this topic as soon as they load


----------



## undead white boy

Second chance




























this is my first resin build so im very excited to see this beauty finished :0


----------



## jimbo

That looks CRAZEE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2010, 02:29 PM~17353691
> *Second chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first resin build so im very excited to see this beauty finished :0
> *


 :0 that looks badass kev  i likes it


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2010, 04:29 PM~17353691
> *Second chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first resin build so im very excited to see this beauty finished :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .... :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

heres one for the club !!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2010, 07:49 PM~17355217
> *heres one for the club !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE CLEAN BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE GARY. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2010, 04:29 PM~17353691
> *Second chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first resin build so im very excited to see this beauty finished :0
> *


UR ON A ROW KEVIN KEEP IT UP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2010, 05:49 PM~17355217
> *heres one for the club !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


''THE BLACK SEED''


----------



## warsr67

TO ALL THE DOWN TO SCALE FAMILY


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2010, 05:49 PM~17355217
> *heres one for the club !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just want to drive it, looks good Gary :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2010, 03:29 PM~17353691
> *Second chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my first resin build so im very excited to see this beauty finished :0
> *


This one looks sick kevin, I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ttt

nice build everyone kepp up the good work :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 1 2010, 10:54 PM~17362296
> *ttt
> 
> nice build everyone kepp up the good work  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


always good builds up in here !


----------



## jimbo

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 2 2010, 12:21 AM~17362474
> *always good builds up in here !
> *





x-2 :biggrin: always real nice work on a daily in this thread!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 2 2010, 04:13 PM~17367408
> *x-2 :biggrin:  always real nice work on a daily in this thread!
> *


----------



## warsr67

DOWN TO SCALE AT CHATSWORTH BOYS HOME 1-1 AND MODEL SHOW


----------



## warsr67

6X6 MIKE,CEASARS,M-562S RIDES


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## Laidframe

I think the white 39 chevy should have taken best of show.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice builds and pics....


----------



## warsr67

CLEAN RIDES OUT SIDE


----------



## warsr67

CLEAN RIDES OUTSIDE


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## Tonioseven

Excellent pictures! Thanks for sharin' 'em!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

sweet pix wars, lov dat 46 :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 3 2010, 07:15 PM~17379083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN TO SCALE AT CHATSWORTH BOYS HOME  1-1 AND MODEL SHOW
> *


Looked like a good turnout.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

BACK TO MODEL SHOW


----------



## warsr67




----------



## jimbo

THANKS FOR THE PICS BROTHER!!!  BADDASS RIDES! :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

cool show !! lots to look at inside and out !, thanks for thr pics brother !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the pics looked like a good show


----------



## bigdogg323

BADASS FLIKAS WILLIE  HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW IN AND OUT :cheesy: PICKED UP LOTS OF KITS FOR MY GIRL :biggrin: AND A SPECIAL ONE FOR ME  THANKS TO OKEY AL


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wassup guys, the show was a good turn out, i got to meet new peeps and had a good time with the fam. i also took these pics at the show


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV




----------



## regalistic

NIce pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 25 2010, 11:15 AM~17295549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN 2 SCALE  MEETING N BBQ   :biggrin:
> *


O WOW!!!! you guys are all triple OG's.... :thumbsup: :wave: 
thanx to u guys is why im still building :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 4 2010, 11:35 AM~17388006
> *O WOW!!!! you guys are all triple OG's.... :thumbsup:  :wave:
> thanx to u guys is why im still building :worship:
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 3 2010, 09:44 PM~17380747
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS BROTHER!!!  BADDASS RIDES! :wow:  :wow:
> *


  x2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

:wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/img]


















wow who's 73 is this?? i love this car...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 5 2010, 09:40 PM~17403350
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow who's 73 is this?? i love this car...
> *


MC562 !!!! , BAD ASS !!! Huh.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 5 2010, 10:05 PM~17404260
> *MC562 !!!! , BAD ASS !!! Huh.
> *


oh hell yeah!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wat you guys think?



















ima let it dry right so i can clean it up


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2010, 10:16 PM~17405173
> *wat you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima let it dry right so i can clean it up
> *


  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## gseeds

:wow: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

nice work gary :thumbsup: can't wait till the next meeting i'm sorry iv'e been off my laptop is acting up so i have to use my father computer hopefully i get it fix soon but right know im working on a 37 ford pick up truck that i pick up yeasterday i would love any help and advice to do it thanks DOWN2SCALE homies!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2010, 11:16 PM~17405173
> *wat you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima let it dry right so i can clean it up
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:    Super-tight work bro!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2010, 08:16 PM~17405173
> *wat you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima let it dry right so i can clean it up
> *


lookn good joe wat else u doing to it  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 25 2010, 09:19 AM~17295185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROJECTS
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 4 2010, 01:35 PM~17388006
> *O WOW!!!! you guys are all triple OG's.... :thumbsup:  :wave:
> thanx to u guys is why im still building :worship:
> *


thanks bro. keep the rides coming


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 5 2010, 06:40 PM~17403350-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow who's 73 is this?? i love this car...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a beautiful ride
> <!--QuoteBegin-zbstr90222_@May 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17405173
> *wat you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima let it dry right so i can clean it up
> *


Thats sick bro...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17405173
> *wat you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima let it dry right so i can clean it up
> *



:yes: SICK JOE! :wow: :wow: Lovin' it!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 6 2010, 11:03 AM~17409561
> *nice work gary  :thumbsup: can't wait till the next meeting i'm sorry iv'e been off my laptop is acting up so i have to use my father computer hopefully i get it fix soon but right know im working on a 37 ford pick up truck that i pick up yeasterday i would love any help and advice to do it thanks DOWN2SCALE homies!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2010, 09:16 PM~17405173
> *wat you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ima let it dry right so i can clean it up
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

thanks for comments guys, im trying hard to get it right - DOWNIISCALE MCC homies, all the way


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17414544
> *thanks for comments guys, im trying hard to get it right -   DOWNIISCALE MCC homies, all the way
> *



"There is no try, there is only do and do not..." :happysad: 



And your DOIN' IT BRO!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :happysad: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## jimbo

(Quote stolen from Yoda :biggrin: )


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 6 2010, 07:47 PM~17414544
> *thanks for comments guys, im trying hard to get it right -  DOWNIISCALE MCC homies, all the way
> *


get ur paint on joe :cheesy: U CAN DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2010, 01:13 AM~17406787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


dam joe lov wat u did with that car , looks fn bad keep it up homie :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 6 2010, 12:06 PM~17409986
> *    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: like the color on the 58 frank :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

you guys going to the culver city show 2mrrw? please post up flyer for show, i need directions, thx


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 8 2010, 12:30 AM~17426189
> *you guys going to the culver city show 2mrrw?  please post up flyer for show, i need directions, thx
> *



good luck @ da show who ever go s 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


here in mexicali man its pertty bad, some people are rebuilding i guess they have no choice, god bless to you guy my brothers & viva down 2 scale homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 8 2010, 07:03 AM~17426943
> *good luck @ da show who ever go s
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> here in mexicali man its pertty bad, some people are rebuilding i guess they have no choice, god bless to you guy my brothers  & viva  down 2 scale homies  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2! Good luck Joe and whoever else hits the show!!!    




Stay safe out there Emilio! :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 07:05 AM~17427169
> *X2! Good luck Joe and whoever else hits the show!!!
> Stay safe out there Emilio! :happysad:
> *


Hey Jimbo, what show? I live over here and don't know about the show...lol


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 8 2010, 12:30 AM~17426189
> *you guys going to the culver city show 2mrrw?  please post up flyer for show, i need directions, thx
> *



This show Jorge. The first I've heard of it too. :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 07:22 AM~17427252
> *This show Jorge. The first I've heard of it too. :happysad:
> *


I'll find out , so how the panel coming along?


----------



## jimbo

Honestly, it's in the "safe" with the Elco I got from Gary. lol :happysad: Gotta give it a few weeks when I get time. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 8 2010, 08:47 AM~17427681
> * Honestly, it's in the "safe" with the Elco I got from Gary. lol :happysad: Gotta give it a few weeks when I get time. :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it finished, I started on my project that I'm bringing out hopefully for the August show here In San Diego


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 8 2010, 08:43 AM~17427659
> *I'll find out , so how the panel coming along?
> *




its the george barris car show, im not not sure if its gonna have a model car section (i thought it was)












http://culvercitycarshow.com/ check it out if guys wanna go


----------



## gseeds

the culver city show,its an 1to 1 car show, with an model car show,1st 2nd 3rd prizes, im not going, its an outside show with tables outside, , whoever enter's the show also votes who will be the winners, and we all know how that goes, its very close to my house but i still wout be going,i herad the guy that puts it on is also a jerk,call's him self radio bob, for more info you can call 818 421 7754


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 09:22 AM~17427845
> *the culver city show,its an 1to 1 car show, with an model car show,1st 2nd 3rd prizes, im not going, its an outside show with tables outside, , whoever enter's the show also votes who will be the winners, and we all know how that goes, its very close to my house but i still wout be going,i herad the guy that puts it on is also a jerk,call's him self radio bob, for more info you can call 818 421 7754
> *



thanks for the quick response gary, do you know if theyre gonna have model vendors there?


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 8 2010, 01:29 PM~17427878
> *thanks for the quick response gary, do you know if theyre gonna have model vendors there?
> *


i talked to my buddy last nite , hes a vendor and radio bob told him he could rent a 10 x 10 for $200 , thats crazy,so i dont think there will be many vendors, i could be wrong.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 10:22 AM~17427845
> *the culver city show,its an 1to 1 car show, with an model car show,1st 2nd 3rd prizes, im not going, its an outside show with tables outside, , whoever enter's the show also votes who will be the winners, and we all know how that goes, its very close to my house but i still wout be going,i herad the guy that puts it on is also a jerk,call's him self radio bob, for more info you can call 818 421 7754
> *


You can pretty much bet that anyone tied with George Barris is a ego drivin jerk. George Barris king of Kustoms my ass. Sam was the king , George is the court jester of Kustoms. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:yessad:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 8 2010, 10:53 AM~17427992
> *You can pretty much bet that anyone tied with George Barris is a ego drivin jerk. George Barris king of Kustoms my ass. Sam was the king , George is the court jester of Kustoms.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 hes lost it too they really fucked that camaro and challenger up


----------



## Mr Biggs

All the rides are looking good fellas. keep up the nice work.


----------



## gseeds

few more from last weeks show :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 04:50 PM~17429813
> *few more from last weeks show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 wat??? i want a sticker , too! :biggrin: how much?


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 06:50 PM~17429813
> *few more from last weeks show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17430434
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 07:28 PM~17430454
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP MIKE GOOD SEEIN YA TODAY!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 07:28 PM~17430454
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Sup fellas...


----------



## just ripe

53 CHEVY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY.... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## gseeds

looking great mike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Bump 
Special thanks to gary for making the custom interior how to topic i'll post pics of my ambulance interior as soon as they load


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wasup guys! how you doing?


----------



## undead white boy

again thanks gary


----------



## Laidframe

That looks real good.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 08:36 PM~17430982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 CHEVY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY.... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Badass Rides :0


----------



## gseeds

> again thanks gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rite on bro ,your more than welcome !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 9 2010, 01:14 AM~17431773
> *That looks real good.
> *


what up dave !!! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps

man thats fucking beutyfull work right there :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 10:19 PM~17431806
> *what up dave !!! :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much, just working on that garage  Found a few more goodies. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 8 2010, 10:22 PM~17431821
> *man thats fucking beutyfull work right there  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 8 2010, 04:50 PM~17429813
> *few more from last weeks show :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics gary


----------



## chris hicks

What's up down2scale bros? :wave: :wave: just checking in to let you im still hear grinding i also want to wish all the guys wifes happy mother day!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 9 2010, 10:07 AM~17434152
> *What's up down2scale bros?  :wave:  :wave: just checking in to let you im still hear grinding i also want to wish all the guys wifes happy mother day!!!!!
> *



X2! Happy Mothers Day to all the D2S wifeys/moms out there!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 11:36 PM~17430982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 CHEVY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY.... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




whip is too sick! nice work brother


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2010, 08:36 PM~17431451
> *again thanks gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 9 2010, 12:22 AM~17431821
> *man thats freaking beautiful work right there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



X2!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2010, 10:36 PM~17431451
> *again thanks gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 8 2010, 08:36 PM~17430982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 CHEVY FROM THE BOMB FACTORY.... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




KILLIN' EM MIKE!!! :wow: :wow: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

thanx for the comps fellas!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ALL THE RANFLAS ARE LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 11 2010, 06:38 PM~17458959
> *ALL THE RANFLAS ARE LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!! :thumbsup:
> *



X2!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

UPDATE ON RIV. HINGE AND DOOR JAMS


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 11 2010, 08:05 PM~17459290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIV.  HINGE AND DOOR JAMS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 11 2010, 07:05 PM~17459290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIV.  HINGE AND DOOR JAMS
> *



Rivis lookin' TUFF OGee!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 11 2010, 06:05 PM~17459290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIV.  HINGE AND DOOR JAMS
> *


   lookn good willie badass mister


----------



## just ripe

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs

Rivi looks bad ass!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 12 2010, 07:50 PM~17472175
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ehy mike those bombitas look sweet. :biggrin: 

nice w.i.p willie its comeing out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

:cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up bothers 


made u look homies :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

these r the homie david champions rides 



























:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: Booya homeboy sick as F*#K!!! :wow:



Thats how you rock a bumper kit!!! :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD SCALERS!! SO WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW HERE? PRES? VICE? ETC??


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 14 2010, 04:27 PM~17493273
> *LOOKING GOOD SCALERS!! SO WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW HERE? PRES? VICE? ETC??
> *


 :biggrin: hehehehe jk


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 14 2010, 05:27 PM~17493273
> *LOOKING GOOD SCALERS!! SO WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW HERE? PRES? VICE? ETC??
> *



everyone, one 4 all, all 4 one
:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 14 2010, 06:52 PM~17493435
> *everyone, one 4 all, all 4 one
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 14 2010, 05:52 PM~17493435
> *everyone, one 4 all, all 4 one
> :thumbsup:
> *



 :thumbsup: :h5: uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## undead white boy

Rivi looks sweet bro

And :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: down2scale family


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17472493
> *Rivi looks bad ass!!
> *


FO SHO WILLIE :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 14 2010, 04:27 PM~17493273
> *LOOKING GOOD SCALERS!! SO WHO'S RUNNING THE SHOW HERE? PRES? VICE? ETC??
> *


DOWN 2 SCALE RUNS THE SHOW PERIOD!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## jimbo

:h5: :ninja: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 14 2010, 08:31 PM~17494680
> *:h5:  :ninja:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: J/K Lol

because im 6 6 Sick
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz3PM6V1W8U


----------



## jimbo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Supp Kevv! Supp family! :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 14 2010, 07:35 PM~17494717
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Supp Kevv! Supp family! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


WHATS HAPPENING HOMEBOYZ!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## undead white boy

I hope streetracing king don't get scared and try to run away from my challenge LOL 

you can't outrun the undead for long they will eventually get their hands on you lol


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: Whats up fellas! :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship: I'm kinda' BUZZIN' right now!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 15 2010, 12:23 AM~17495104
> *x2
> *





i told you to stop sniffin the glue foo  



and wtf you buzzin on? lack of sleep? your too young to be buzzin off anything................................. knuckle head :uh: go do some homework


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

good music an good drinks... all a brother needs nowadays at my age


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 14 2010, 09:31 PM~17494676
> *DOWN 2 SCALE RUNS THE SHOW PERIOD!!!!!! :guns:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 14 2010, 07:31 PM~17494676
> *DOWN 2 SCALE RUNS THE SHOW PERIOD!!!!!! :guns:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

why you guys got pics of champions builds? he is one of us!foe life!


----------



## jimbo

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 15 2010, 06:18 AM~17497350
> *why you guys got pics of champions builds? he is one of us!foe life!
> *


cause he went to kick it with us to have a good time with the guys that he knows. just like mc562 and highlander64 homie that doesnt mean thur from DOWN2SCALE they just went to kick it and enjoy the housputality that we give to anyone that goes to our meetings homie


----------



## lowridermodels

i know frankie,i was j/k! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 15 2010, 11:12 AM~17498752
> *i know frankie,i was j/k! :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

this 54 used to be long to the late great james bonsell (rip) its been in my collection for sum wat yrs now and @ the last was the first time i ever showed it and after 35 yrs the paint job still looks as if he paint it back in 1975 this ride is wat i have left of him enjoy fellas


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 05:00 AM~17503957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this 54 used to be long to the late great james bonsell (rip) its been in my collection for sum wat yrs now and @ the last was the first time i ever showed it and after 35 yrs the paint job still looks as if he paint it back in 1975 this ride is wat i have left  of him enjoy fellas
> *


Great looking build Frank. Thanks for sharing. RIP.


----------



## jimbo

The man the myth, the LEGEND... Almighty James Bonsell Rest In Power. Wish I could have met him... :happysad: Thanks for sharing this Frank!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 15 2010, 08:18 AM~17497350
> *why you guys got pics of champions builds? he is one of us!foe life!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

What do you guys think?keep in mind this is on a dark grey background and not on a dark navy like ours.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 08:50 PM~17509346
> *What do you guys think?keep in mind this is on a dark grey background and not on a dark navy like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 16 2010, 08:52 PM~17509364
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 08:50 PM~17509346
> *What do you guys think?keep in mind this is on a dark grey background and not on a dark navy like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS OUR LOGO WHICH IS GOING ON A DARK NAVY BLUE CAP. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## undead white boy

looks good and i see that the topic hit the big 100 page :0


----------



## chris hicks

DAMN!!!!! THAT LOOKS GOOD BIG HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 16 2010, 09:11 PM~17509572
> *THIS IS OUR LOGO  WHICH IS GOING ON A DARK NAVY BLUE CAP. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 09:18 PM~17509656
> *looks good and i see that the topic hit the big 100 page  :0
> *


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 16 2010, 09:22 PM~17509705
> *DAMN!!!!! THAT LOOKS GOOD BIG HOMIE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

think this logo looks bad ass i say yes homies. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 16 2010, 09:30 PM~17509797
> *think this logo looks bad ass i say yes homies. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 09:36 PM~17509874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


looking good.
:boink:
no ****


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 08:36 PM~17509874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 nice w.i.p kevin
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 07:36 PM~17509874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


LOOKS LIKE MINE B4 I SHOT THE PEARLESCENT OVER IT :biggrin: 

BUT LOOKS GOOD KEV  NICE START BRO


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 08:55 PM~17510115
> *LOOKS LIKE MINE B4 I SHOT THE PEARLESCENT OVER IT :biggrin:
> 
> BUT LOOKS GOOD KEV   NICE START BRO
> *


pearl :0 oh damn i may have to do something like that to this one


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17510215
> *pearl  :0  oh damn i may have to do something like that to this one
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 10:50 PM~17509346
> *What do you guys think?keep in mind this is on a dark grey background and not on a dark navy like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great !! nice job !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 08:04 PM~17510215
> *pearl  :0  oh damn i may have to do something like that to this one
> *


A RED OR GOLD PEARL WOOD LOOK GOOD ON IT  

HEY DAVE POST UP THAT TRUCK IN MY PB ITS CHRIS'S TKS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 10:17 PM~17510405
> *A RED OR GOLD PEARL WOOD LOOK GOOD ON IT
> 
> HEY DAVE POST UP THAT TRUCK IN MY PB ITS CHRIS'S TKS
> *


x2 red pearl. :cheesy: 
oh ya.ill do it right now.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 09:17 PM~17510405
> *A RED OR GOLD PEARL WOOD LOOK GOOD ON IT
> 
> *


fo sho lol thats the first thing that came to mind


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 06:50 PM~17509346
> *What do you guys think?keep in mind this is on a dark grey background and not on a dark navy like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS PRETTY GOOD


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 10:22 PM~17510478
> *LOOKS PRETTY GOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 10:17 PM~17510405
> *A RED OR GOLD PEARL WOOD LOOK GOOD ON IT
> 
> HEY DAVE POST UP THAT TRUCK IN MY PB ITS CHRIS'S TKS
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 08:19 PM~17510455
> *fo sho lol thats the first thing that came to mind
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

THIS IS CHRIS HICKS 37 FORD P/UP WIP


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 16 2010, 08:28 AM~17505149
> *The man the myth, the LEGEND... Almighty James Bonsell Rest In Power. Wish I could have met him...  :happysad: Thanks for sharing this Frank!!!
> *


TKS JIM AND BARRITZ REALLY APPRICATE THE GOOD COMMENTS


----------



## kykustoms

nice start on the 37 i neada get one of those kits


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 16 2010, 08:22 PM~17510478
> *LOOKS PRETTY GOOD
> *


X2 I likes the border makes a big difference!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 17 2010, 07:28 AM~17513076
> *X2 I likes the border makes a big difference!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 07:50 PM~17509346
> *What do you guys think?keep in mind this is on a dark grey background and not on a dark navy like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 08:36 PM~17509874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



:wow: :naughty: :run: :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 09:50 PM~17510841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Chris! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 17 2010, 12:13 PM~17515581
> *LOOKING GOOD FELLAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 17 2010, 09:17 AM~17513670
> *Looking good Chris! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2010, 01:41 AM~17512317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS CHRIS HICKS 37 FORD P/UP WIP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

You guys think will look cool?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 06:43 PM~17520955
> *You guys think will look cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  is that a ford or jeep :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

but its not finishhhhhhhhhhhhhh :0  :wave:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 16 2010, 09:36 PM~17509874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 08:43 PM~17520955
> *You guys think will look cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

some progress on my rivi. sorry for the shity pic


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 09:43 PM~17520955
> *You guys think will look cool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i havent seen one like this done yet .. hell yeah do it up bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW+May 17 2010, 10:05 PM~17522201-->
> 
> 
> 
> i havent seen one like this done yet .. hell yeah do it up bro!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by just [email protected] 17 2010, 10:03 PM~17522177
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 09:56 PM~17522070
> *but its not finishhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :0    :wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :scrutinize:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@May 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17522051
> * is that a ford or jeep  :biggrin:
> *


jeep.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17522190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some progress on my rivi. sorry for the shity pic
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17522190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some progress on my rivi. sorry for the shity pic
> *


makes me want to eat some watermelon. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2010, 08:45 PM~17522672
> *makes me want to eat some watermelon. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 17 2010, 08:04 PM~17522190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some progress on my rivi. sorry for the shity pic
> *


lookn good emilio ur learning fast how to throw them patterns on  i taught u well :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

emilio, looking good bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

OH YHA :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2010, 10:26 PM~17523313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilio, looking good bro !!! :biggrin:
> *


x100


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 18 2010, 01:55 AM~17523616
> *OH YHA :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 17 2010, 11:55 PM~17523616
> *OH YHA :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 17 2010, 09:55 PM~17523616
> *OH YHA :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sweet kev  i likes it


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Keep up the good work!everybodys builds r lookin good!


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 18 2010, 04:38 AM~17524849
> *Keep up the good work!everybodys builds r lookin good!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 17 2010, 10:04 PM~17522190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some progress on my rivi. sorry for the shity pic
> *


looking good sr.woodgrain


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 10:50 PM~17510841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


getting down low with the ride looking bad. chris


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2010, 09:31 PM~17509811
> *:biggrin:
> *


looking good kevin.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 17 2010, 10:55 PM~17523616
> *OH YHA :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Comin' out sick Kevv! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 17 2010, 09:04 PM~17522190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some progress on my rivi. sorry for the shity pic
> *



Lookin' GOOD Emilio!  :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnx everyone for the comps on the rivi homies :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT KB TTT IT WITH A BUILD OR PROGRESS!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 19 2010, 02:05 AM~17537304
> *DAMN IT KB TTT IT WITH A BUILD OR PROGRESS!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chris hicks

Thanks for all the comp. homies trying to do my best!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 19 2010, 09:03 AM~17539854
> *Thanks for all the comp. homies trying to do my best!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! PAINTS GETTING PROPER DOG!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 05:12 PM~17554943
> *HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM EDDIE THAT IS BAD ASS


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 20 2010, 04:26 PM~17555040
> *DAMM EDDIE THAT IS BAD ASS
> *


THANKS ULI!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 04:12 PM~17554943
> *HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATSSICKEDDIE  :wow: LOOKS BETTER ON HERE THAN ON MY FONE :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 08:12 PM~17554943
> *HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice paint on the bike LS.  

When I saw the words motorcycle I thought KB was doing some work. Ya I should have know better. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 20 2010, 04:58 PM~17555296
> *THATSSICKEDDIE    :wow: LOOKS BETTER ON HERE THAN ON MY FONE :biggrin: LOL
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR CARNAL!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17555371
> *Nice paint on the bike LS.
> 
> When I saw the words motorcycle I thought KB was doing some work.  Ya I should have know better. :biggrin:
> *





KB was puttin work? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea right! lol


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 20 2010, 06:26 PM~17555040
> *DAMM EDDIE THAT IS BAD ASS
> *


Daaaaaang! Bro the bike is lookin sick! Hope to see you guys Sat!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 20 2010, 05:05 PM~17555371
> *Nice paint on the bike LS.
> 
> When I saw the words motorcycle I thought KB was doing some work.  Ya I should have know better. :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 20 2010, 05:38 PM~17555657
> *Daaaaaang! Bro the bike is lookin sick! Hope to see you guys Sat!
> *


FOR SURE FROGGy!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 05:12 PM~17554943
> *HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Straight SICKNESS Eddie!!! :wow: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 20 2010, 06:22 PM~17556047
> *Straight SICKNESS Eddie!!! :wow:  :yessad:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPZ JIMBO.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 06:12 PM~17554943
> *HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking badddddddddddddddd as always bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 20 2010, 06:35 PM~17556200
> *looking badddddddddddddddd as always bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks hingeman! U know how we do it in D2S!


----------



## gseeds

LOOKING GOOD EDDIE !!!! NICE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2010, 07:18 PM~17556777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD EDDIE !!!! NICE !!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 07:00 PM~17556490
> *Thanks hingeman! U know how we do it in D2S!
> *


FOE SHO


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2010, 09:18 PM~17556777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD EDDIE !!!! NICE !!! :biggrin:
> *


x2.... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

Worked on the chopper a lil. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 20 2010, 09:47 PM~17558679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT PROGRESS PICS :0 I GUESS MIRACLES DO HAPPEN :biggrin:  

LOL JK DAVE IT LOOKS GOOD BRO  NOW FINISH IT :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 20 2010, 04:12 PM~17554943
> *HERES A MOTORCYCLE I PAINTED TODAY FELLAS. A LIL KANDY WITH A LITTLE MARBALIZED. I GOT EVERYTHING CHROMED FOR THIS ONE SO HOPE TO FINISH IT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 03:35 AM~17559535
> *HOLY SHIT PROGRESS PICS  :0 I GUESS MIRACLES DO HAPPEN  :biggrin:
> 
> LOL JK DAVE IT LOOKS GOOD BRO   NOW FINISH IT  :cheesy:
> *




x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 21 2010, 03:17 AM~17559949
> *x-2 :biggrin:
> *


X3. Ur almost there now just handle that shit!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 21 2010, 03:43 AM~17560037
> *X3. Ur almost there now just handle that shit!
> *


yeah wat he said!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:angry: Im not happy the way it came out but im just going to finish it.
My first build in 5 yrs.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 07:21 AM~17561122
> *:angry: Im not happy the way it came out but im just going to finish it.
> My first build in 5 yrs.
> *


DAMN I'M WITNESSING HISTORY IN THE MAKING KB'S FIRST BUILD IN 5YRS :cheesy: CAN IT GET ANY BETTER :biggrin: LMAO..........


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 08:21 AM~17561122
> *:angry: Im not happy the way it came out but im just going to finish it.
> My first build in 5 yrs.
> *



It looks good David. :happysad: KEEP HOPE ALIVE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 08:35 AM~17561261
> *DAMN I'M WITNESSING HISTORY IN THE MAKING KB'S FIRST BUILD IN 5YRS  :cheesy: CAN IT GET ANY BETTER :biggrin: LMAO..........
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :rimshot:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 09:35 AM~17561261
> *DAMN I'M WITNESSING HISTORY IN THE MAKING KB'S FIRST BUILD IN 5YRS  :cheesy: CAN IT GET ANY BETTER :biggrin: LMAO..........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 07:42 AM~17561349
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: --------->


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 20 2010, 10:20 PM~17558382
> *Worked on the chopper a lil. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 21 2010, 09:58 AM~17561509
> *Looking good
> *


im tryin.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KB keep ur head up and finish it up dog!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 21 2010, 10:30 AM~17561755
> *KB keep ur head up and finish it up dog!
> *


i am.but on the next one im really going to try to build up my skillz again.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 08:32 AM~17561765
> *i am.but on the next one im really going to try to build up my skillz again.
> *


FO Sho KB!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17562225
> *FO Sho KB!
> *


  i got 2 choppers waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 09:38 AM~17562302
> * i got 2 choppers waiting.  :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 21 2010, 11:41 AM~17562323
> *NICE!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 09:38 AM~17562302
> * i got 2 choppers waiting.  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it aint happening :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 11:56 AM~17562432
> *pics or it aint happening :biggrin:
> *


----------



## coleman9219

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 10:39 PM~17568429
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 HOLY SHIT BATMAN 2 DAYS 2 PICS :biggrin: WAT DO WE DO :wow: 

JK DAVE ITS LOOKN SWEET CABRON  KEEP IT UP FOOL   THAT BACK FENDER CAME OUT BADASS AFTER ALL DAMN


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 10:58 PM~17568523
> *:0 HOLY SHIT BATMAN 2 DAYS 2 PICS  :biggrin: WAT DO WE DO :wow:
> 
> JK DAVE ITS LOOKN SWEET CABRON  KEEP IT UP FOOL     THAT BACK FENDER CAME OUT BADASS AFTER ALL DAMN
> *


HOLY SHIT KB THE MODEL MONSTER IS DOING IT!! THE WORLD IS TRUELY COMING TO AN END!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 21 2010, 11:02 PM~17568541
> *HOLY SHIT KB THE MODEL MONSTER IS DOING IT!! THE WORLD IS TRUELY COMING TO AN END!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 EN LA MADRE RUN FOR THE HILLS CABRONES THE MIRACLE IS TRUE HE'S GONNA FINISH IT :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up down2scale fam. I was hoping that i could make the meeting but no transpotation right now it sucks!!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 22 2010, 12:21 PM~17570305
> *What's up down2scale fam. I was hoping that i could make the meeting but no transpotation right now it sucks!!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


ill come by and get ya, what street was that again ? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2010, 11:00 AM~17570501
> *ill come by and get ya, what street was that again ? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 22 2010, 12:39 AM~17568429
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 21 2010, 11:39 PM~17568429
> *Put in a lil more work on the chopper. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder

It's nothing to brag about  
but it is a build :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

pics from todays meeting anyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

Thanks for the invite to your club meeting today. :biggrin: It was nice to meet everybody in person.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 22 2010, 09:58 PM~17574385
> *Thanks for the invite to your club meeting today.  :biggrin:  It was nice to meet everybody in person.
> *



anytime homie, it was nice meeting you to homie


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 22 2010, 08:58 PM~17574385
> *Thanks for the invite to your club meeting today.  :biggrin:  It was nice to meet everybody in person.
> *


ANYTIME DAVE SAME TO U BRO. UR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME BACK ANYTIME U WANT AS A GUEST OR IF U DECIDE TO JOIN BETTER  TKS COMING BRO


----------



## undead white boy

major props to the homie for hooking it up with the free resin swag. They turned out fucking clean and i see future buisness between us bro


----------



## undead white boy

oh yha doing big things today lol 



















the almighty double blower gods aprove this cadillac LOL


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe

TODAY MEETING :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

DAVE AT WORK


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 22 2010, 10:44 PM~17575037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAVE AT WORK
> *


 ALWAYS LIKE SEEING THIS MAN AT WORK :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 22 2010, 11:15 PM~17574876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the pics Mike!!! :wow: As always, looked like a good ol' time at the crib with all the homeboys! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 22 2010, 11:40 PM~17575016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY MEETING :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Dam I always miss the good stuff...  HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILLIE!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 22 2010, 10:51 PM~17574757
> *oh yha doing big things today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the almighty double blower gods aprove this cadillac LOL
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Dam foo... :wow: :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 22 2010, 08:58 PM~17574385
> *Thanks for the invite to your club meeting today.  :biggrin:  It was nice to meet everybody in person.
> *



it was nice seeing you again david, thanks for the parts, i appreciate it. hope to see ya at the next meet!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wassup jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 23 2010, 12:01 AM~17575337
> *ALWAYS LIKE SEEING THIS MAN AT WORK  :wow:
> *



:0 


:0 



:0 


:uh: :boink: lol - u forgot to say "no ****" :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 23 2010, 10:58 AM~17577542
> *:0
> :0
> :0
> :uh:  :boink:  lol  - u forgot to say "no ****"  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT HAVE A DIRTY MIND LIKE U DO COCHINO :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 23 2010, 11:37 AM~17577358
> *it was nice seeing you again david, thanks for the parts, i appreciate it.  hope to see ya at the next meet!
> *



Sure np and I hope you can put them to better use then me.


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 23 2010, 12:44 AM~17575037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAVE AT WORK
> *


it was fun as always hanging wit you guys! I will finish up that top chop! Next meeting k, Thanx for all your guys Hospitality.Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 23 2010, 11:13 AM~17577635
> *I DONT HAVE A DIRTY MIND LIKE U DO COCHINO :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *



oh no, cabron! :scrutinize: um hm


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 23 2010, 02:15 PM~17578681
> *it was fun as always hanging wit you guys! I will finish up that top chop! Next meeting k, Thanx for all your guys Hospitality.Cant wait for the next one!
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: thk you for the live tutorial


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 23 2010, 03:09 PM~17578957
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  thk you for the live tutorial
> *


 :0 

:0 

:0 
:biggrin: lol.... u forgot to say (no ****) :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 23 2010, 05:22 PM~17579788
> *:0
> 
> :0
> 
> :0
> :biggrin: lol.... u forgot to say (no ****) :wow:
> *



dam you!  cochino :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 23 2010, 05:23 PM~17579800
> *dam you!    cochino  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: ---------------> :biggrin: -------------->  ----------------> LMAO :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

SORRY I missed ur BIRTHDAY WILLIE! SEE U AT WORK.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 23 2010, 08:19 PM~17580245
> *SORRY I missed ur BIRTHDAY WILLIE! SEE U AT WORK.
> *


:wave:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 23 2010, 09:44 AM~17576215
> *Dam I always miss the good stuff...   HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILLIE!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS JIMBO ALSO FOR THE PARTS YOU SENT.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 23 2010, 12:15 AM~17574876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WAS A REAL SURPRISE ON THE B.CAKE THANKS TO ALL THE DOWN 2 SCALE FAMILY.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 23 2010, 07:19 PM~17580245
> *SORRY I missed ur BIRTHDAY WILLIE! SEE U AT WORK.
> *


was up latin :burn: skull :wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up joe i here u want to build a chopper bike, i say u n i should have a chopper build off wat do u say homie  . 

4 weeks spand. ready for the next metting, wat do you think hermano:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 23 2010, 10:07 PM~17581541
> *was up joe i here u want to build a chopper bike, i say u n i should have a chopper build off  wat do u say homie   .
> 
> 4 weeks spand. ready for the next metting, wat do you think hermano:cheesy:
> *


 :wow: im in :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 23 2010, 11:40 PM~17581135
> *was up latin :burn: skull  :wave:
> *


x2!!!!!!!! we missed you eddie at the meeting bro!!! :biggrin:









forgot to add { no ****} :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 23 2010, 11:34 PM~17581045
> *THANKS JIMBO ALSO FOR THE PARTS YOU SENT.
> *


x2 !!!!!thanks jimbo, parts looking great bro, nice work !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2010, 11:11 PM~17582512
> *x2 !!!!!thanks jimbo, parts looking great brp, nice work !!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 23 2010, 08:07 PM~17581541
> *was up joe i here u want to build a chopper bike, i say u n i should have a chopper build off  wat do u say homie   .
> 
> 4 weeks spand. ready for the next metting, wat do you think hermano:cheesy:
> *



ill think bout it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 23 2010, 09:29 PM~17582731
> *ill think bout it
> *


 :0 r u scurred :biggrin: lol....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 23 2010, 08:37 PM~17582029
> *:wow: im in :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 23 2010, 11:08 PM~17582470
> *x2!!!!!!!! we missed you eddie at the meeting bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 24 2010, 01:07 AM~17583693
> *:uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

Jimbo says he wants in on the chopper buildoff. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 24 2010, 08:13 AM~17585748
> *Jimbo says he wants in on the chopper buildoff. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

so far its me,kb.jimbo.cccccccccooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee oooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn joe its only a chopper homie dont be scare its for fun :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 24 2010, 05:39 PM~17590049
> *so far its me,kb.jimbo.cccccccccooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee        oooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  joe  its only a chopper homie  dont be scare its for fun  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 24 2010, 03:39 PM~17590049
> *so far its me,kb.jimbo.cccccccccooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee        oooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  joe  its only a chopper homie  dont be scare its for fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 -----------------> :wow:


----------



## jimbo

WAZZZAAAAPPPPP..... :h5: :naughty: :run: :run: :run: C'mon Joe, lets do it!!! :cheesy: 



































no **** :|


----------



## warsr67

one more for club 70 monte


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 24 2010, 08:47 PM~17592325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for club 70 monte
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 24 2010, 07:47 PM~17592325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for club 70 monte
> *



Did somebody say, tilt front end??? :biggrin: Nice work Willie! :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 24 2010, 10:47 PM~17592325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for club 70 monte
> *


Nice looking fab work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

some pics. from meeting


----------



## warsr67

GARY , MAD BOMBER,SIX BY SIX MIKE , MIKES RIDE BADDDDDDD.


----------



## warsr67

SOME PROJECTS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17592089
> *WAZZZAAAAPPPPP..... :h5:  :naughty:  :run:  :run:  :run: C'mon Joe, lets do it!!! :cheesy:
> no **** :|
> *


x2


----------



## MAZDAT

its seems like I missed another great meet  , and birthday what I heard, Happy late birthday Wille, I don't know you but what the heck :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

AWESOME PICS BROTHER!!! :wow: THAT WHOLE TABLE WAS ON FIRE!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 24 2010, 09:22 PM~17592825
> *its seems like I missed another great meet  , and birthday what I heard, Happy late birthday Wille, I don't know you but what the heck :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO FROM ONE BUILDER TO ANOTHER.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

that is one table full of bad ass rides!! :wow: amazin work guy's. i wish i could go to a meeting like that fur real..i dont have nothing like like around my parts!!  
keep up the great work fellas.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 24 2010, 07:28 PM~17592908
> *THANKS BRO FROM ONE BUILDER TO ANOTHER.
> *


Like your rides too :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

one of these days....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@May 24 2010, 08:30 PM~17592930
> *that is one table full of bad ass rides!! :wow: amazin work guy's. i wish i could go to a meeting like that fur real..i dont have nothing like like around my parts!!
> keep up the great work fellas.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 24 2010, 07:47 PM~17592325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for club 70 monte
> *



Looks good


----------



## bigdogg323

THOSE R SUM BADASS FLICKS WILLIE  GOT ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 24 2010, 05:39 PM~17590049
> *so far its me,kb.jimbo.cccccccccooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee        oooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  joe  its only a chopper homie  dont be scare its for fun  :biggrin:
> *


anybody else want to jump in?
Its just for fun.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 24 2010, 08:58 PM~17593401
> *anybody else want to jump in?
> Its just for fun.
> *


Can I join too


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+May 24 2010, 03:39 PM~17590049-->
> 
> 
> 
> so far its me,kb.jimbo.cccccccccooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeee        oooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  joe  its only a chopper homie  dont be scare its for fun  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 06:30 PM~17592089
> *WAZZZAAAAPPPPP..... :h5:  :naughty:  :run:  :run:  :run: C'mon Joe, lets do it!!! :cheesy:
> no **** :|
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@May 23 2010, 11:04 PM~17583671
> *:0 r u scurred :biggrin: lol....
> *



i think ima pass on this one fellas cus i already have enough on my plate and i dont wanna add anymore  sorry


----------



## gseeds

please somebody trade me a belt for a kit !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 24 2010, 10:20 PM~17595388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please somebody trade me a belt for a kit !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



wat u got, g? {no ****} :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 24 2010, 10:55 PM~17594301
> *Can I join too
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 24 2010, 11:55 PM~17595118
> *i think ima pass on this one fellas cus i already have enough on my plate and i dont wanna add anymore    sorry
> *


scurred


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 07:00 AM~17597193
> *scurred
> *


 :0 X2!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

Primered the chopper.getting ready to lay some paint down. :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

Damn, your on a roll this time. I am still trying to figure out what kit to use.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 06:07 PM~17603311
> *Primered the chopper.getting ready to lay some paint down. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

nice flicks man you guys have some killer stuff :thumbsup: some sweet projects going on 2 from the looks of it :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 10:07 PM~17603311
> *Primered the chopper.getting ready to lay some paint down. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good to see you building KB.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17604523
> *Good to see you building KB.
> *





X-2


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

L.B.C GANG UNIT!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 25 2010, 10:29 PM~17605438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.B.C  GANG UNIT!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## kustombuilder

Next on the table. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Chris Hicks says he wants in on the chopper build. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 26 2010, 12:29 AM~17605438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.B.C  GANG UNIT!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


oh yea , i member, same guys too, :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 08:49 PM~17605729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 ----------> CAN I HAVE IT -----------> :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17605800
> *:0 ----------> CAN I HAVE IT -----------> :biggrin:
> *


Hey bigdogg, do you always ask "can I have it?" because I do too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17605800
> *:0 ----------> CAN I HAVE IT -----------> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## MAZDAT

Training Day action right there


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17605899
> *Training Day action right there
> *


  ORP 967


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 25 2010, 09:00 PM~17605827
> *Hey bigdogg, do you always ask "can I have it?" because I do too :biggrin:
> *


 :0 -------->


----------



## gseeds

> this bad ass!!! willie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17605800
> *:0 ----------> CAN I HAVE IT -----------> :biggrin:
> *





well, let him have "IT" :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17606301
> *well, let him have "IT"  :0
> :roflmao:
> *


 hey joe u do alot talkn but no action bro r u too SCURRED FOR THE BUILD OFF HMMMMMMMM :biggrin: 

WOODGRAIN VS ZBSTR90222 one on one wat do u say step up homie :wow: :0 ------------>


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+May 26 2010, 01:00 AM~17606914-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey joe u do alot talkn but no action bro r u too SCURRED FOR THE BUILD OFF HMMMMMMMM :biggrin:
> 
> WOODGRAIN VS ZBSTR90222 one on one wat do u say step up homie :wow:  :0 ------------>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zbstr90222_@May 25 2010, 11:48 PM~17606301
> *well, let him have "IT"  :0
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 08:04 AM~17608917
> *:uh:
> 
> *


wheres the Compton Pd patrol car you were making? :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 26 2010, 10:23 AM~17609623
> *wheres the Compton Pd patrol car you were making? :0
> *


its on the progress table too.  im waiting on the decals.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 09:24 AM~17609639
> *its on the progress table too.  im waiting on the decals.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@May 26 2010, 10:35 AM~17609755
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17605800
> *:0 ----------> CAN I HAVE IT -----------> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 08:24 AM~17609639
> *its on the progress table too.  im waiting on the decals.
> *


here's another 5 month wait :0 

hey fool member the chopper build off is 4 wks not for 4 months hahaha :biggrin: 

ur response : :uh:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 12:49 AM~17605729
> *Next on the table. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






send that shit my way puto, ill put in work and get that bish lookin alright :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 25 2010, 11:00 PM~17606914
> *hey joe u do alot talkn but no action bro r u too SCURRED FOR THE BUILD OFF HMMMMMMMM :biggrin:*


 :drama:


> *
> WOODGRAIN VS ZBSTR90222 one on one wat do u say step up homie :wow:  :0 ------------>
> *




well, since you want it, ill give it :boink: its on then. when does it start, offically?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HEY GUYS RIDES R LOOKING GREAT! SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT TO THE MTG. HAPPY LATE B-DAY WILLIE, HOPE U HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILIA.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 26 2010, 02:30 PM~17611905
> *here's another 5 month wait  :0
> 
> hey fool member the chopper build off is 4 wks not for 4 months hahaha :biggrin:
> 
> ur response : :uh:
> *


dont worry about me.you worry about you.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 26 2010, 06:29 PM~17614121
> *:drama:
> well, since you want it, ill give it    :boink:  its on then.  when does it start, offically?
> *


started monday i think.ends at the next meeting.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 26 2010, 07:37 PM~17614745
> *HEY GUYS RIDES R LOOKING GREAT! SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT TO THE MTG. HAPPY LATE B-DAY WILLIE, HOPE U HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILIA.
> *


so you in on the chopeer action too? :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2010, 02:39 PM~17612009
> *send that shit my way puto, ill put in work and get that bish lookin alright :biggrin:
> *


I knew when you saw this youd be all over it.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2010, 01:39 PM~17612009
> *send that shit my way puto, ill put in work and get that bish lookin alright :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 25 2010, 10:02 PM~17605847
> *:thumbsdown:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 25 2010, 11:00 PM~17606914
> *WOODGRAIN VS ZBSTR90222 one on one wat do u say step up homie :wow:  :0 ------------>
> *




so you wit it emilio?


----------



## jimbo

Pickin' up my chopper tomorrow fellas. :biggrin: I got something up my sleeve... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## warsr67

> this bad ass!!! willie !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> TKS GARY
Click to expand...


----------



## warsr67

> HEY GUYS RIDES R LOOKING GREAT! SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT TO THE MTG. HAPPY LATE B-DAY WILLIE, HOPE U HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILIA.
> TKS ROAD DOG . IT WAS THE BOMB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 08:17 PM~17615207
> *Pickin' up my chopper tomorrow fellas.  :biggrin: I got something up my sleeve... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 26 2010, 05:37 PM~17614745
> *HEY GUYS RIDES R LOOKING GREAT! SORRY I COULDN'T MAKE IT TO THE MTG. HAPPY LATE B-DAY WILLIE, HOPE U HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILIA.
> *



que onda lalo, where ya been big homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 05:45 PM~17614832
> *dont worry about me.you worry about you.
> *


 :uh: NO DUH!! FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 26 2010, 07:50 PM~17616439
> *:uh: NO DUH!! FOOL  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 26 2010, 06:16 PM~17615200
> *so you wit it emilio?
> *


 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

_"we are family!"_


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 26 2010, 07:36 PM~17615466
> *que onda lalo, where ya been big homie!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 26 2010, 07:54 PM~17616486
> *"we are family!"
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

OK FELLAS DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEWEST MEMBER TO THE FAMILY 
''HIGHLANDER 64''

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY DAVE


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 26 2010, 09:54 PM~17616486
> *"we are family!"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## jimbo

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: HELL YEAH..... :wow: Welcome home OGee!!!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 26 2010, 08:42 PM~17617160
> *OK FELLAS DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME ITS NEWEST MEMBER TO THE FAMILY
> ''HIGHLANDER 64''
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY DAVE
> *



ay huey! watch out now!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

where he at? :ugh:


----------



## DEUCES76

im textin him right now


----------



## kustombuilder

Willie Jr just texted me and told me he wants part of this chopper action. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 27 2010, 12:11 AM~17618318
> *Willie Jr just texted me and told me he wants part of this chopper action. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Guys! Its gonna be fun! Joining your click!And just got my motorcycle today! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 27 2010, 03:40 PM~17623995
> *Thanx Guys! Its gonna be fun! Joining your click!And just got my motorcycle today! :biggrin:
> *


WELL COME DAVID AND DON'T FORGET THE TORTILLAS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 27 2010, 02:05 PM~17624269
> *WELL COME  DAVID AND DON'T FORGET THE TORTILLAS.
> *




:uh: 


AY DIO MIO!!! LAS TORTILLAS! :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@May 27 2010, 03:40 PM~17623995
> *Thanx Guys! Its gonna be fun! Joining your click!And just got my motorcycle today! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 26 2010, 10:17 PM~17615207
> *Pickin' up my chopper tomorrow fellas.  :biggrin: I got something up my sleeve... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

IM IN...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

*****A LITTLE NEWS ON THE PLASTIC FOR THOSE TTHAT WANT TO PURCHASE A 62 HT IMP - THEY JUST ARRIVED AT COLLECTORS CHOICE AND ARE GOING FOR $17 EVEN. STOP BY AND GRAB ONE BEFORE THEYRE GONE!!!!*******


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 27 2010, 08:20 PM~17627697
> ******A LITTLE NEWS ON THE PLASTIC FOR THOSE TTHAT WANT TO PURCHASE A 62 HT IMP - THEY JUST ARRIVED AT COLLECTORS CHOICE AND ARE GOING FOR $17 EVEN.  STOP BY AND GRAB ONE BEFORE THEYRE GONE!!!!*******
> *


Where is that at? :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 27 2010, 07:20 PM~17627697
> ******A LITTLE NEWS ON THE PLASTIC FOR THOSE TTHAT WANT TO PURCHASE A 62 HT IMP - THEY JUST ARRIVED AT COLLECTORS CHOICE AND ARE GOING FOR $17 EVEN.  STOP BY AND GRAB ONE BEFORE THEYRE GONE!!!!*******
> *


 :cheesy: i know wat doing 2maro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

in the red circle. hurry bcus they got alot of big boxes and them things are hot!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 27 2010, 07:32 PM~17627799
> *:cheesy: i know wat doing 2maro
> *



:h5:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 27 2010, 07:20 PM~17627697
> ******A LITTLE NEWS ON THE PLASTIC FOR THOSE TTHAT WANT TO PURCHASE A 62 HT IMP - THEY JUST ARRIVED AT COLLECTORS CHOICE AND ARE GOING FOR $17 EVEN.  STOP BY AND GRAB ONE BEFORE THEYRE GONE!!!!*******
> *



:naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 27 2010, 07:37 PM~17627838
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up felles, welcome to the fam d.a. well well well looks like i started something good with the chopper build off, its nice to see that everyone is joining in the bulid off. this build off is going to be fun good luck guys on your motos.



hey frank, you always like to give everyone a hard time about there builds big homie, :biggrin: 

put your skills were ur talk is homie n join the build off :0 or u scared  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 27 2010, 08:08 PM~17628148
> *was up felles, welcome  to the fam d.a.  well well well looks like i started something good with the chopper  build off, its nice to see that everyone is joining  in the bulid off. this build off is going to be fun good luck guys on your motos.
> hey frank, you always like to give everyone a hard time about there builds  big homie,  :biggrin:
> 
> put your skills were ur talk is homie  n join the build off  :0  or u scared    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :sprint:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 06:47 PM~17614849
> *so you in on the chopeer action too? :wow:
> *


 :uh: 
Fo sho bro. I just need to get me a chopper.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hey wuz sup joe, i've been around ese it's just dat i dont have a computer, and i kn only log in on my wife's phone, so i do it whenever i kn( not often). But im hanging in there vato


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up rooad dogg, was going on glad u can join the build off homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

since i was pressured in to this build off fine IM IN IT TOO then fuck it good luck fellas  

does anybody have an extra rear fender i need one :biggrin: no fender no build :uh: :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 27 2010, 07:20 PM~17627697
> ******A LITTLE NEWS ON THE PLASTIC FOR THOSE TTHAT WANT TO PURCHASE A 62 HT IMP - THEY JUST ARRIVED AT COLLECTORS CHOICE AND ARE GOING FOR $17 EVEN.  STOP BY AND GRAB ONE BEFORE THEYRE GONE!!!!*******
> *


 called and they said they didnt have any in and never got any in,not till next week,sorry fellas.just lettin ya know so u dont go over for nothin. :dunno:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 27 2010, 10:46 PM~17629670
> * called and they said they didnt have any in and never got any in,not till next week,sorry  fellas.just lettin  ya know so u dont go over for nothin. :dunno:
> *



bro i was over there yesterday around 3:30 -4:00 and those things were sitting in the boxes redy to be put away on the racks, trust me theyre there! :yessad: i recommend you just show up


----------



## jimbo

Dam most of the bigg doggs are in the buildoff... :wow: :h5: :h5: This is gonna be fun! :cheesy: :cheesy: Good luck brothers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 27 2010, 07:12 PM~17627023
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:
> *



:wow: :biggrin: I know, it's about time huh. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 27 2010, 11:33 PM~17629590
> *since i was pressured in to this build off fine IM IN IT TOO then fuck it good luck fellas
> 
> does anybody have an extra rear fender i need one  :biggrin: no fender no build  :uh:  :angry:
> *




no pressure big homie, just plain fun dogg


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 27 2010, 11:33 PM~17629590
> *since i was pressured in to this build off fine IM IN IT TOO then fuck it good luck fellas
> 
> does anybody have an extra rear fender i need one  :biggrin: no fender no build  :uh:  :angry:
> *



hey frank i have one for you bigdogg just hit me up


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 28 2010, 02:17 PM~17634121
> *hey frank i have one for you bigdogg just hit me up
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 28 2010, 12:17 PM~17634121
> *hey frank i have one for you bigdogg just hit me up
> *


 :cheesy: ---------->  its on then


----------



## kustombuilder

Chopper builders.Please check in.

1.Me
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 03:38 PM~17635193
> *Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.Laidframe
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> *(kustombuilder @ May 28 2010, 03:38 PM) *
> Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.Laidframe
> 3.Joe - zbstr90222
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 03:38 PM~17635193
> *Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.sr.woograin :biggrin:
> 5.
> 6.
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up club members collectors choice has da 62 in stock, just came from there pick up 2


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 28 2010, 03:48 PM~17635734
> *was up club members collectors choice has  da 62 in stock, just came from there pick up 2
> *



yea, we know bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17635724
> *(kustombuilder @ May 28 2010, 03:38 PM) *
> Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.Laidframe
> 3.Joe - zbstr90222
> 4.sr.woograin :biggrin:
> 5.
> 6.
> *


there we go :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 04:38 PM~17635193
> *Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.will jr
> 6.
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 28 2010, 05:06 PM~17636172
> *(kustombuilder @ May 28 2010, 03:38 PM) *
> Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.kustombuilder
> 2.Laidframe
> 3.Joe - zbstr90222
> 4.sr.woograin :biggrin:
> 5.will jr.
> 6.
> 
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

im working on the exhaust :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 08:20 PM~17636249
> *im working on the exhaust    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17636249
> *im working on the exhaust    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 07:20 PM~17636249
> *im working on the exhaust    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good joe and put me in the buildoff.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 05:16 PM~17636231
> *Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.kustombuilder
> 2.Laidframe
> 3.Joe - zbstr90222
> 4.sr.woograin :biggrin:
> 5.will jr.
> 6.willie sr.
> *


----------



## warsr67

here is my chopper just primed it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 28 2010, 06:20 PM~17636569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my  chopper  just primed it.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

Chopper builders.Please check in.

1.kustombuilder
2laidframe
3. zbrst90222
4.willie jr
5.willie sr
6.highlander64
7. bigdogg323
8. sr.woodgrain
9.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 28 2010, 07:30 PM~17637068
> *Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.kustombuilder
> 2laidframe
> 3. zbrst90222
> 4.willie jr
> 5.willie sr
> 6.highlander64
> 7. bigdogg323
> 8. sr.woodgrain
> 9.
> *



:uh: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

nice joe, i like that !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> cant wait to see wheres this going !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooo

willie sr in, im out :0 



















j/k good luck fellas on all your motos :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 28 2010, 08:30 PM~17637068
> *Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.kustombuilder
> 2laidframe
> 3. zbrst90222
> 4.willie jr
> 5.willie sr
> 6.highlander64
> 7. bigdogg323
> 8. sr.woodgrain
> 9.jimbo
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: 











Doin my own "exagerated" coffin tank...



















Just somethin' to let my brothers know where I'm goin' widdit... :biggrin: 



















ROLL CALL FAMILY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 29 2010, 01:24 AM~17637822
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doin my own "exagerated" coffin tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just somethin' to let my brothers know where I'm goin' widdit... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL FAMILY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait !!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 09:24 PM~17637822
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doin my own "exagerated" coffin tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just somethin' to let my brothers know where I'm goin' widdit... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL FAMILY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 nice jimbo


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Joe.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

this is what i came up with for the tank


----------



## gseeds

kinda diggin that !!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 10:07 PM~17638112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda diggin that !!! :biggrin:
> *



im jus creating as i go along, works for me :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

SIIIICK...... :0 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

dammit.I was just going to do a simple build.Not i have to kick it a notch. :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17638211
> *dammit.I was just going to do a simple build.Not i have to kick it a notch. :wow:
> *




:yessad: 





:drama: 




:sprint: 




:biggrin: 


te dije


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 29 2010, 12:25 AM~17638259
> *:yessad:
> :drama:
> :sprint:
> :biggrin:
> te dije
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17638287
> *:wow:
> *



back to the drawing board,que no? :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 29 2010, 12:32 AM~17638323
> *back to the drawing board,que no?    :happysad:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 10:33 PM~17638327
> *:yessad:
> *




lol, j/k bro


----------



## jimbo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder

:angry:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 28 2010, 11:19 PM~17638211
> *dammit.I was just going to do a simple build.Not i have to kick it a notch. :wow:
> *



Couple notches... :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

Chopper builders.Please check in.

1.kustombuilder
2laidframe
3. zbrst90222
4.willie jr
5.willie sr
6.highlander64
7. bigdogg323
8. sr.woodgrain
9.jimbo
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
[/quote]


:cheesy: :biggrin: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.kustombuilder
> 2laidframe
> 3. zbrst90222
> 4.willie jr
> 5.willie sr
> 6.highlander64
> 7. bigdogg323
> 8. sr.woodgrain
> 9.jimbo
> 10.
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :happysad: :wow:
[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 10:05 PM~17638094
> *this is what i came up with for the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good joe  i like that  :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 28 2010, 09:24 PM~17637822
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doin my own "exagerated" coffin tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just somethin' to let my brothers know where I'm goin' widdit... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL FAMILY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 im likn this :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 28 2010, 10:20 PM~17637434
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Chopper builders.Please check in.

1.kustombuilder
2laidframe
3. zbrst90222
4.willie jr
5.willie sr
6.highlander64
7. bigdogg323
8. sr.woodgrain
9.JUST RIPE


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2010, 10:27 PM~17637846
> *:thumbsup: cant wait !!!
> *



Thanks Gary. Can't wait to see what the rest of the guys got in store... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 29 2010, 01:24 AM~17637822
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doin my own "exagerated" coffin tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just somethin' to let my brothers know where I'm goin' widdit... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLL CALL FAMILY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: where you get that back wheel?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 29 2010, 01:14 AM~17639165
> *Thanks Gary. Can't wait to see what the rest of the guys got in store... hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 29 2010, 04:54 AM~17639543
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  where you get that back wheel?
> *



Cut the spokes out! :biggrin: If I had more time I (and another rear tire) I wanted to widen that rear rim and tire close to half an inch. But gotta run with this so I can finish!!! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

Updated List

Chopper builders.Please check in.

1.kustombuilder
2.laidframe
3.zbrst90222
4.Willie jr
5.Willie sr
6.Highlander64
7.bigdogg323
8.sr.woodgrain
9.Jimbo
10.Just Ripe
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here you go guys this is wat ive done so far

nice looking choppers brothers, great builds




































grin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2010, 01:51 PM~17642431
> *here you go guys this is wat ive done so far
> 
> nice looking choppers brothers, great builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grin:
> *


 :0 THAT FUCKER IS LOOKN SICK EMILIO  KEEP IT UP BRO


----------



## warsr67

update on chopper laid base coat planet green house of color .trying some marbleize on fenders and tank. teal over all tomorrow lord willing.


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

TTMFT :nicoderm:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 30 2010, 12:28 AM~17644431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on chopper  laid base coat planet green house of color .trying some marbleize on fenders and tank. teal over all  tomorrow lord willing.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

All the bikes are looking good.
I was just thinking if this is for fun , how crazy will the bikes get on a serious build.


----------



## kykustoms

nice bikes makes me want to drag mine out again but i never could figure out what i wanna do to make it my own lol


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 29 2010, 09:28 PM~17644431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on chopper  laid base coat planet green house of color .trying some marbleize on fenders and tank. teal over all  tomorrow lord willing.
> *



:wow: :wow: Dam Willie, knockin' yours out huh, looks sweet! :yes: I need to hurry! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17642431
> *here you go guys this is wat ive done so far
> 
> nice looking choppers brothers, great builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grin:
> *



EMILIO!!! :biggrin: Did you rake that front end yourself or did that kit come like that? :dunno:  Looks good dogg!!! This is gettin' GOOD... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder

Started a topic for the choppers.Please go add your pics there.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544054


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 30 2010, 08:16 AM~17646324
> *EMILIO!!! :biggrin: Did you rake that front end yourself or did that kit come like that?  :dunno:   Looks good dogg!!! This is gettin' GOOD... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



the kit came like that  




















































j/k i made it like that :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 30 2010, 06:14 AM~17645943
> *All the bikes are looking good.
> I was just thinking if this is for fun , how crazy will the bikes get on a serious build.
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 30 2010, 11:04 AM~17646981
> *the kit came like that
> j/k i made it like that :biggrin:
> *



I KNEW IT! :biggrin: Looks SICK brotha!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxz homie, ur tank is looking sick to homie  :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 29 2010, 09:28 PM~17644431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on chopper  laid base coat planet green house of color .trying some marbleize on fenders and tank. teal over all  tomorrow lord willing.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice base coat, i like that for a final color


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17646417
> *Started a topic for the choppers.Please go add your pics there.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544054
> *


----------



## warsr67

base coat on rev.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17648212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base coat on rivi.
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: that color looks sweet on that rivi willie


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 30 2010, 05:05 PM~17648212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> base coat on rev.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## warsr67

update on chopper


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 31 2010, 08:35 AM~17653266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on chopper
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 31 2010, 10:35 AM~17653266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on chopper
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 29 2010, 01:09 PM~17642249
> *Updated List
> 
> Chopper builders.Please check in.
> 
> 1.kustombuilder
> 2.laidframe
> 3.zbrst90222
> 4.Willie jr
> 5.Willie sr
> 6.Highlander64
> 7.bigdogg323
> 8.sr.woodgrain
> 9.Jimbo
> 10.Just Ripe
> 11.
> 12.
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> *


I WANNA PLAY! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 1 2010, 07:45 PM~17668528
> *I WANNA PLAY! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Jun 1 2010, 06:45 PM~17668528
> *I WANNA PLAY! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies good luck to all!!  hey Willie Sr. hit me up.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

still working on EL 37  


















heres my trans named LOWRIDER SUNRISE


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jun 2 2010, 11:55 AM~17675802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 11:40 AM~17685732
> *still working on EL 37
> 
> heres my trans  named LOWRIDER SUNRISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Trans Am is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 10:40 AM~17685732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: this looks nnnnnnice! :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17685732
> *still working on EL 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my trans  named LOWRIDER SUNRISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THE COLOR COMBO :0 :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 12:40 PM~17685732
> *still working on EL 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my trans  named LOWRIDER SUNRISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxs brothers for the comps


----------



## gseeds

heres my trans named LOWRIDER SUNRISE  









oh damn !!!! i like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 01:40 PM~17685732
> *still working on EL 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Wood ! Lovin this project ! nice way to turn this 1 out !


----------



## rollindeep408

> still working on EL 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttt with this bad ass right here


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

:cheesy:  :wow:   ------------> :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jun 3 2010, 11:40 AM~17685732
> *still working on EL 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my trans  named LOWRIDER SUNRISE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam bro... :0 SICK!!! :wow:


----------



## warsr67

TRYING SOME THING NEW 4 ME.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17704985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING SOME THING NEW 4 ME.
> *


Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 5 2010, 08:07 PM~17705030
> *Looking good!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS FOR THE COMPS.


----------



## bugs-one

Rivi looking sick, war. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 5 2010, 06:01 PM~17704985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING SOME THING NEW 4 ME.
> *


DAMN WILLIE LOOKN GOOD  I LIKES IT :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 5 2010, 08:01 PM~17704985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING SOME THING NEW 4 ME.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17705265
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG & JUST RIPE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 5 2010, 09:01 PM~17704985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING SOME THING NEW 4 ME.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jun 5 2010, 09:18 PM~17705453
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TREND


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thank to all my brothers 4 da compz on the trans & EL 37  




hey willie that pattern is looking sweet homie ((((((( can i have it )))))))

thats a famous saying from my homeboy  hahahahahaahahahahaaha




:rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 ------------------HEY THATS MY LINE :biggrin: -------------------->  ----------------->


----------



## jimbo

:wave: :wave: Mornin' fellas! You gettin' DOWN on that Rivi Willie! :wow: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

TWINS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: to sick! oops I mean TWO sick :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Willie, That Rivi looks bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 6 2010, 06:19 PM~17711630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS
> *


 :0 DAMN WILLIE THOSE LOOK BADASS FUCK MISTER   HOPE MY BIKE COMES OUT LOOKN LIKE URS :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 6 2010, 08:19 PM~17711630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS
> *


lookin good ......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 6 2010, 09:10 PM~17712100
> *lookin good ......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS BROS. :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 6 2010, 07:19 PM~17711630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS
> *




Dam I'm lovin that rivi OGee... :yes: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 8 2010, 09:50 AM~17726990
> *Dam I'm lovin that rivi OGee... :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17726990
> *Dam I'm lovin that rivi OGee... :yes:  :h5:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BROS.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 6 2010, 07:19 PM~17711630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINS
> *


THESE TWO ARE VERY NICE WILLIE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jun 9 2010, 08:20 PM~17742665
> *
> *


WASUP GIL TRYING TO DOWN PIC,S


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 9 2010, 07:23 PM~17742710
> *WASUP GIL TRYING TO DOWN PIC,S
> *



:wow: :wow: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 9 2010, 06:23 PM~17742710
> *WASUP GIL TRYING TO DOWN PIC,S
> *


  -------->>


----------



## warsr67

THESE ARE GILDROPSHOP1 CARS . WANTS TO JOIN CLUB HE IS FROM EL PASO TEXAS.


----------



## warsr67

MORE OF GIL CARS.


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 11:28 PM~17743473
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 9 2010, 09:28 PM~17743473
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2....   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jun 9 2010, 11:40 PM~17743666
> *X2
> *





X-3 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

X? :wave:


----------



## just ripe

here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper


----------



## warsr67

GILS CLEAN EL CO.


----------



## jimbo

O YEAH WILLIE! Gil GETS DOWN!!! I been checkin' out his thread! :nicoderm: 


Shoot but all I gotta hear is "Willie said he's cool" and he's GOOD with me brother. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 9 2010, 10:48 PM~17743786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GILS CLEAN EL CO.
> *


nice tight clean an mean looking ride here. nice work!


----------



## MC562

GILS CLEAN EL CO.
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## MC562

TWINS
[/quote]
VERY NICE WILLIE


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks fellas and thanks Willie for the shwoing my cars i hope these are good enough for you guys


----------



## MC562

here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper
[/quote]
NICE MIKE DO ONE WITH THE MEXICAN COLORS HOMIE


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 07:46 PM~17743759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper
> *



thats looking killer bro! :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 11:46 PM~17743759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper
> *





this bike is too sick! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 10:46 PM~17743759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jun 10 2010, 09:02 PM~17753876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 07:46 PM~17743759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper
> *


 :0 DAMN MIKE THE BIKE CAME OUT SICK  BRO "AMERICAN CHOPPER WHO" :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

DOWN 2 SCALE getting down, great work.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 11 2010, 12:27 AM~17756239
> *DOWN 2 SCALE getting down, great work.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 9 2010, 09:46 PM~17743759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here my .....U.S.A #1.....chopper
> *


damn i see this and think american woman :biggrin: nice


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 9 2010, 07:48 PM~17743786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GILS CLEAN EL CO.
> *


damn gil this elco is badass  :wow: i likes it


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks homie just trying to keep up with you guys!!


----------



## warsr67

doing some wiring


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 11 2010, 07:05 PM~17763699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing some wiring
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 9 2010, 10:48 PM~17743786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GILS CLEAN EL CO.
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 02:05 AM~17763699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing some wiring
> *


nice


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 11 2010, 12:27 AM~17756239
> *DOWN 2 SCALE getting down, great work.
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 11 2010, 08:05 PM~17763699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing some wiring
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 11 2010, 06:05 PM~17763699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing some wiring
> *


 :0 DAMN WILLIE THAT BIKE LOOKS SAWEEEEEET MISTER  :wow: AND I THAT SUICIDE SHIFTER U PUT ON IT  NICE TOUCH


----------



## warsr67

new project


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 08:02 PM~17770585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 09:02 PM~17770585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice start willie keep them pics coming.


----------



## just ripe

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 07:02 PM~17770585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project
> *


 :0 DAMN WILLIE UR LIKE A MODEL BUILDIN MASHINE :biggrin: NICE START MR.


----------



## gseeds

found this old pic of the orginal club,at 1st we called are selfs model masters, but then i change the name to down 2 scale, this was around 1993, from bottom left to rite dave flores aka mad dog, ron potts,bobby macias ,lil gary,james bonsell,and me bottom rite.i still had hair !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 11 2010, 07:05 PM~17763699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing some wiring
> *



Dam Willie choppers lookin KILLER brother!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 08:40 PM~17787858
> *found this old pic of the orginal club,at 1st we called are selfs model masters, but then i change the name to down 2 scale, this was around 1993, from bottom left to rite dave flores aka  mad dog, ron potts,bobby macias ,lil gary,james bonsell,and me bottom rite.i still had hair !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE OGEE D2S HITT SQUAD!!! True model masters right there! :wow: :wow: Cool pic Gary! :cheesy: 

RIP James Bonsell and Bobby Macias... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 07:40 PM~17787858
> *found this old pic of the orginal club,at 1st we called are selfs model masters, but then i change the name to down 2 scale, this was around 1993, from bottom left to rite dave flores aka  mad dog, ron potts,bobby macias ,lil gary,james bonsell,and me bottom rite.i still had hair !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL PIC GARY I MEMBER ALL OF THEM FROM BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 09:40 PM~17787858
> *found this old pic of the orginal club,at 1st we called are selfs model masters, but then i change the name to down 2 scale, this was around 1993, from bottom left to rite dave flores aka  mad dog, ron potts,bobby macias ,lil gary,james bonsell,and me bottom rite.i still had hair !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some good memores here gary :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 08:02 PM~17770585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project
> *


 good start willie, another badass build.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 14 2010, 08:40 PM~17787858
> *found this old pic of the orginal club,at 1st we called are selfs model masters, but then i change the name to down 2 scale, this was around 1993, from bottom left to rite dave flores aka  mad dog, ron potts,bobby macias ,lil gary,james bonsell,and me bottom rite.i still had hair !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I NEVER KNEW RON POTTS OR BOBBY MACIAS, BUT I DID MEET JAMES AND MAD DOG. GREAT BUILDERS AS WELL AS FRIENDS. RIP WHEREVER THEY ARE. NOW I HAVE THE PLEASURE OF KNOWING U GARY< I HAD MET YOU ONCE AT JAMES' BURIAL< NOW I CONSIDER U MY FRIEND. IT'S GREAT TO KNOW SUCH A GREAT BUILDER! :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17810150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN WILLIE THAT LOOKS SWEET  :wow:  I LIKES IT


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 17 2010, 03:28 AM~17812048
> *DAMN WILLIE THAT LOOKS SWEET    :wow:   I LIKES IT
> *


X10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice bike and that sidecart looks badass cool idea


----------



## jimbo




----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

TTT


----------



## MC562

CHECK OUT GARYS VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM


----------



## warsr67

ready for the streetssssssssssssss.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 19 2010, 10:48 AM~17832118
> *CHECK OUT GARYS VIDEO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *




AWESOME video brother. You deserve it all the work you put in to this hobby Gary...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 05:44 PM~17833700
> *AWESOME video brother. You deserve it all the work you put in to this hobby Gary...
> *



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Great looking video!! Great looking builds!!
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 19 2010, 03:34 PM~17833652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for the streetssssssssssssss.
> *




DAMM that bike is sick... :yessad:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 16 2010, 09:14 PM~17810150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bike


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jun 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17832118
> *CHECK OUT GARYS VIDEO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HETNoIONrDM
> *


  damn gary now i see y u the man bro great video


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 05:44 PM~17833700
> *AWESOME video brother. You deserve it all the work you put in to this hobby Gary...
> *


bad ass vidio an some outstanding builds... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 19 2010, 07:31 PM~17834571
> * damn gary now i see y u the man bro great video
> *


great video gary alsome work well deserved. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 19 2010, 06:40 PM~17834612
> *great video  gary alsome work well deserved. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




X10000000 My Elco is famous!!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 06:02 PM~17834698
> *X10000000 My Elco is famous!!!! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


which one Jimbo?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 19 2010, 07:52 PM~17835056
> *which one Jimbo?
> *





















This one Jorge...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 06:59 PM~17835120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Jorge...
> *


 :0 :wow: ------->


----------



## jimbo

:biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 09:59 PM~17835120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one of the sickest Elky's ever !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

I still can't believe that I am on the same forum as a man that I consider to be one of the all-time greats in the hobby EVER!!! Gary, you are awesome, man!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Happy Fathers day brothers


----------



## just ripe

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HIJOS..... :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 20 2010, 02:16 PM~17839666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FATHERS DAY HIJOS..... :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


  SAME TO U MIKE AND TO THE DOWN-II-SCALE FAMILY


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 06:59 PM~17835120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Jorge...
> *


Oh, ok. Nice Elco :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

sup fam  

been busy but i got some builds going on still.

heads up the pegasus show is next sunday hope to see all you guys out there im gonna bring the pain lol hopefully you guys bring some badass works too


----------



## bigdogg323

--------->


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 07:59 PM~17835120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Jorge...
> *


 That's a fuccen badass elco jimbo. Paint job is sick.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sick work in here. :0 :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17851400
> *sup fam
> 
> been busy but i got some builds going on still.
> 
> heads up the pegasus show is next sunday hope to see all you guys out there im gonna bring the pain lol hopefully you guys bring some badass works too
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 22 2010, 02:17 PM~17857523
> *That's a fuccen badass elco jimbo. Paint job is sick.
> *


   :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 08:59 PM~17835120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one Jorge...
> *



jimbo build that muhfucka already :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 23 2010, 01:08 AM~17863665
> *jimbo build that muhfucka already :biggrin:
> *


X2!! wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

LOL LMFAO


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 23 2010, 02:08 AM~17863665
> *jimbo build that muhfucka already :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHA!!! :biggrin: I HEARD THAT! Shoot just barely getin' time to mess with this chopper! Still puttin' in work on these resins... :happysad:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 23 2010, 08:22 PM~17870356
> *HAHAHA!!! :biggrin: I HEARD THAT! Shoot just barely getin' time to mess with this chopper! Still puttin' in work on these resins...  :happysad:
> *



thats a easy fix homeboy just send it all to your d2s club members problem solved :0 :biggrin: more build time for you  

and maybe slip me some more too  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

uffin: things are staring to look up for me,miss all my down 2 scale fam !! see you soon , i hope!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 24 2010, 04:35 PM~17878550
> *uffin:  things  are staring to look up for me,miss all my down 2 scale fam !! see you soon , i hope!!! :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear that. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 24 2010, 12:39 AM~17873142
> *thats a easy fix homeboy just send it all to your d2s club members problem solved :0  :biggrin:  more build time for you
> 
> and maybe slip me some more too   :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :h5: :yessad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jun 24 2010, 04:35 PM~17878550
> *uffin:  things  are staring to look up for me,miss all my down 2 scale fam !! see you soon , i hope!!! :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: Goin' somewhere Gary? :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 24 2010, 05:43 PM~17879397
> *:wow:  :wow: Goin' somewhere Gary? :happysad:
> *


he's in the east rt now handling sum family bizzness bro


----------



## MAZDAT

Yeah, he taking care of biness, family first, you know.


----------



## jimbo

Oooooh.... Gotcha.  Yo Gary! Be safe brotha' and hope things go well for you. :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

We miss you too! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Gary probably misses the tacos and burritos


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 25 2010, 12:35 PM~17886332
> *Gary probably misses the tacos and burritos
> *


i knew somebody was talkin about food :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN TO SCALE IS ON YOU TUBE (DOWN 2 SCALE KIT BUILDERS) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 25 2010, 09:46 AM~17884441
> *We miss you too! :biggrin:
> *



so your 99 years old today :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 26 2010, 11:40 AM~17893014
> *so your 99 years old today  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *




:yessad: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 26 2010, 03:45 PM~17893918
> *:yessad:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


i got you a new cane. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 26 2010, 07:49 AM~17892261
> *DOWN TO SCALE IS ON YOU TUBE (DOWN 2 SCALE KIT BUILDERS) :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FIRST TIME SEEING VIDEO ON YOU TUBE. CAME OUT COOL!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL DOWN-II-SCALE MEMBERS 2MARO IS THE DEADLINE TO THE CHOPPER BUILD OFF FOR MEMBERS ONLY BRING UR CHOPPER TO THE SHOW FINISHED OR UN FINISHED TO DISPLAY OR COMPETE (FINISHED ONLY) TKS  

MEMBER 2MARO IS THE MEETING ALSO DONT FORGET :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 26 2010, 08:26 PM~17895280
> *TO ALL DOWN-II-SCALE MEMBERS 2MARO IS THE DEADLINE TO THE CHOPPER BUILD OFF FOR MEMBERS ONLY BRING UR CHOPPER TO THE SHOW FINISHED OR UN FINISHED TO DISPLAY OR COMPETE (FINISHED ONLY) TKS
> 
> MEMBER 2MARO IS THE MEETING ALSO DONT FORGET  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME TWO NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB  :cheesy: :wow: 

LAIDFRAME AND GILSDROPSHOP

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS


----------



## undead white boy

Good to see everyone today.It was a great show as well. HEADS UP though dont leave your builds mine and framedraggers builds were almost stolen by those shady motherfuckers that you guys warned me about. I'll see them and personally thank them for the damage to my catilina at victorville and san diego if i can attend that is :angry: :wow: :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Jun 27 2010, 08:15 PM~17901314-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see everyone today.It was a great show as well. HEADS UP though dont leave your builds mine and framedraggers builds were almost stolen by those shady motherfuckers that you guys warned me about. I'll see them and personally thank them for the damage to my catilina at victorville and san diego if i can attend that is  :angry: :wow:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> serious? :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 06:32 PM~17900535
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME TWO NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB    :cheesy:  :wow:
> 
> LAIDFRAME AND GILSDROPSHOP
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS
> *


Welcome to the family guys. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 27 2010, 07:38 PM~17901505
> *serious? :wow:
> *


yup and im not the only one the tried taking framedragges 61 impala


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 06:40 PM~17901535
> *yup and im not the only one the tried taking framedragges 61 impala
> *


we already know who they r the same dumb shits that hit san diego last yr so from now on we gonna have watch r cars for sure and beat thur ass in case they try it again :angry: --->


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 07:48 PM~17901621
> *we already know who they r the same dumb shits that hit san diego last yr so from now on we gonna have watch r cars for sure and beat thur ass in case they try it again  :angry: --->
> *



nothing like a four knuckle pain killerto knock em out befor you leave em in the middle of the desert with nothing on


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 05:32 PM~17900535
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME TWO NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB    :cheesy:  :wow:
> 
> LAIDFRAME AND GILSDROPSHOP
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS
> *


Thanks, glad to be part of the family :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jun 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17901535
> *yup and im not the only one the tried taking framedragges 61 impala
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thank guys for the warm welcome, sorry for not posting lately have two digital cameras both dont work my daughter thinks thier toys, but as soon as get pics up ill post i have plenty to show guys dont worry!! and again guys thank you for everything. :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

welcome Gilsdropshop1 and Laidframe to tha fam, wish i could have been there to welcome you guys in person !!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jun 27 2010, 10:12 PM~17902652
> *thank guys for the warm welcome, sorry for not posting lately have two digital cameras both dont work my daughter thinks thier toys, but as soon as get pics up ill post i have plenty to show guys dont worry!! and again guys thank you for everything.  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE AT PEGASUS MODEL SHOW


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 27 2010, 10:32 PM~17902846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN2SCALE AT PEGASUS MODEL SHOW
> *


 :wow:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin: the brothas had some nice rides today.


----------



## warsr67

SOME CLUB CHOPPERS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

THE BROWN BIKE BELONGS TO SRWOOD GRAIN


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

HIGHLANDER 64 bad rides


----------



## warsr67

thats all for tonight will down more pic. tomorrow


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 27 2010, 06:32 PM~17900535
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME TWO NEW MEMBERS TO THE CLUB    :cheesy:  :wow:
> 
> LAIDFRAME AND GILSDROPSHOP
> 
> WELCOME TO THE FAMILY FELLAS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice pics.... Im lovin that Johan Cutty too....


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 28 2010, 12:42 AM~17903554
> *Nice pics.... Im lovin that Johan Cutty too....
> *


X2!


----------



## warsr67

show pics. pegasus


----------



## warsr67

some club rides


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

srwoodgrain chopper


----------



## warsr67

just ripe .warsr 67, (big dog,chilly willie, kevins rides under constr)


----------



## warsr67

bigdogs ride


----------



## warsr67

mad bombers rides


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE AT THE HAT AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## warsr67

BIG DOG ,DAUGHTER AND MANNY


----------



## warsr67

JUST RIPE AND MAD BOMBER


----------



## warsr67

WARSR67,SR WOODGRAIN,MADBOMBER


----------



## warsr67

CHILLY WILLIE,HIGHLANDER64


----------



## warsr67

NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )


----------



## [email protected]

seeds got his own homies line now? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 03:10 PM~17909283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG DOG ,DAUGHTER AND MANNY
> *


  PIC WILLIE :cheesy: 

I'M ON THE LEFT SIDE :biggrin: LOL.......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 03:25 PM~17909373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME  SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )
> *


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17909373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME  SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 05:19 PM~17909336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARSR67,SR WOODGRAIN,MADBOMBER
> *


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17909373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME  SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )
> *



damn look at all the gangstas up to no good :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 05:25 PM~17909373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME  SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )
> *


dam i should have stayed.The Hat is the shit.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17909373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME  SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2010, 06:55 PM~17911656
> *dam i should have stayed.The Hat is the shit.
> *


SIMON LIMON :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 27 2010, 09:32 PM~17902846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN2SCALE AT PEGASUS MODEL SHOW
> *



DAMN IT LOOKS AS IF IT WUZ AN ALL DOWN @ SCALE SHOW. NOT A CAR SHOW. LOL...GOOD JOB ON COMING OUT STRONG GUYS, BUILDS LOOK GREAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 28 2010, 05:38 PM~17910139
> * PIC WILLIE :cheesy:
> 
> I'M ON THE LEFT SIDE  :biggrin: LOL.......
> *


 WUT HAPPENED TO UR OTHER BODYGUARD?


----------



## gseeds

> THE HAT !!!!!, MAN I LOVE THE HAT !!!wish i could have been there !!! :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jun 29 2010, 03:31 PM~17919671
> *WUT HAPPENED TO UR OTHER BODYGUARD?
> *


HE GOT FIRED :biggrin: GOT A BETTER ONE  

HEY GARY WISH U WER HERE ALSO BROTHER WE MISS U HOMIE U KNOW THE CLUB IS'NT THE SAME WIHOUT U


----------



## just ripe

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 29 2010, 06:48 PM~17920286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LAY IT LOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jun 29 2010, 06:22 PM~17920117
> *HE GOT FIRED  :biggrin: GOT A BETTER ONE
> 
> HEY GARY WISH U WER HERE ALSO BROTHER WE MISS U HOMIE U KNOW THE CLUB IS'NT THE SAME WIHOUT U
> *


3XXXXX GARY


----------



## LATIN SKULL

BAD ASS POSTER! LOOKS LIKE OG EDDIES 39 FROM OLD MEMORIES.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 29 2010, 04:48 PM~17920286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 04:25 PM~17909373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW BROTHER LAIDFRAME  SECOND FROM LEFT (WECOME TO DOWN2SCALE )
> *




DOWN II SCALE BABY!!! :0 The boys reppin hard like always!!! :thumbsup: Thanks for the tight pics Willie! :wow:  




WELCOME TO THE FAM LAIDFRAME AND GIL!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 29 2010, 05:48 PM~17920286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *




SWEET....


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 29 2010, 05:48 PM~17920286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *



That would be a cool display to make for the shows.


----------



## Models IV Life

WTF??? WERE THOSE PLAIN NEW ERA HATS THAT YOU GUYS HAD EMBROIDERED?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 11:20 PM~17923169
> *WTF??? WERE THOSE PLAIN NEW ERA HATS THAT YOU GUYS HAD EMBROIDERED?
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT KB GIVE UP THE INFO!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2010, 12:00 AM~17923630
> *DAMN IT KB GIVE UP THE INFO!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 11:20 PM~17923169
> *WTF??? WERE THOSE PLAIN NEW ERA HATS THAT YOU GUYS HAD EMBROIDERED?
> *


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sup guys, i got a question, i wet sanded a cleared paint job, now i want to polish it, what wax or polisher should i use to shine it up? thx


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jun 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17923919
> *sup guys, i got a question, i wet sanded a cleared paint job, now i want to polish it, what wax or polisher should i use to shine it up?  thx
> *


SHOE POLISH----> :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 09:20 PM~17923169
> *WTF??? WERE THOSE PLAIN NEW ERA HATS THAT YOU GUYS HAD EMBROIDERED?
> *


 :0 ITS A SECRET  ------------------------------------------------------------> :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 30 2010, 08:00 PM~17931699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


   I SEE U LOOKN :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17902912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME CLUB CHOPPERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder

I dont know if i amd feeling the red.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 06:43 PM~17939526
> *I dont know if i amd feeling the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sickkkkk


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 08:43 PM~17939526
> *I dont know if i amd feeling the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hit up the inside parts of the spokes red


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 1 2010, 07:28 PM~17939892
> *thats sickkkkk
> *


thanks bro.for some reason i wasnt feeling the red.but after its finished im sure it will look nice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 1 2010, 07:29 PM~17939900
> *hit up the inside parts of the spokes red
> *


thats tonite.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 05:30 PM~17939907
> *thats tonite.
> *


 :0 PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 1 2010, 09:56 PM~17940028
> *:0 PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED! :biggrin:
> *




truth :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 06:43 PM~17939526
> *I dont know if i amd feeling the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 08:43 PM~17939526
> *I dont know if i amd feeling the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes im feeling the red !!! i like it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

the work of mr.pickel, always dug his work !!! :biggrin: nice one mike !!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 04:43 PM~17939526
> *I dont know if i amd feeling the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wers the tires @ :biggrin: 








jk dave thats lookn sweet bro  now finish it


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 09:29 PM~17942006
> *
> *


 :0 -------->


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 05:43 PM~17939526
> *I dont know if i amd feeling the red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats lookin' sick right there KB! :cheesy: I like where you're goin with it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 29 2010, 05:48 PM~17920286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *




Dam thats sweeeeet Big Mike! :h5: :yes: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 11:03 AM~17944711
> *Thats lookin' sick right there KB! :cheesy: I like where you're goin with it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


im going to post a pic in a few with the rims done.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 1 2010, 07:56 PM~17940028
> *:0 PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED! :biggrin:
> *


Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 12:17 PM~17945882
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE WORK D!!! :wow: I LIKES!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 01:18 PM~17945902
> *NICE WORK D!!!  :wow: I LIKES!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: its getting there.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:17 PM~17945882
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 

Looking good KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 01:22 PM~17945942
> *:wow:
> 
> Looking good KB.
> *


85Biarittz.Whats up bro.You see me putting in work. :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:22 PM~17945950
> *85Biarittz.Whats up bro.You see me putting in work. :wow:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 01:36 PM~17946066
> *
> *


lets see some skillz? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:41 PM~17946114
> *lets see some skillz? :biggrin:
> *


Working on it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 2 2010, 01:44 PM~17946154
> *Working on it.
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 03:41 PM~17946114
> *lets see some skillz? :biggrin:
> *





i have a feeling charles is one of them cats thats all quiet in the back that you dont wanna fuck with


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2010, 01:02 PM~17946350
> *i have a feeling charles is one of them cats thats all quiet in the back that you dont wanna fuck with
> *




:yessad: The quiet storm, silent but DEADLY... Thats kinda my take on him too. :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2010, 02:02 PM~17946350
> *i have a feeling charles is one of them cats thats all quiet in the back that you dont wanna fuck with
> *


no shit huh? :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 01:04 PM~17946379
> *no shit huh? :wow:
> *



You too D. I love all your builds bro! Just wish I seen more of em! :biggrin: 









I got no room to talk tho... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2010, 11:17 AM~17945882
> *Stayed up till 1 last nite and got the rims and chain done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  lookn good dave :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 02:09 PM~17946432
> *You too D. I love all your builds bro! Just wish I seen more of em! :biggrin:
> I got no room to talk tho... :biggrin:
> *


I have been out of it for awhile.I need to build my skillz up again.But thx.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 2 2010, 02:12 PM~17946461
> * lookn good dave :wow:
> *


thx


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

cool chopper keep pics coming homie!


----------



## Highlander 64

New projects 66 Nova

















elco


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool projects fellas !......................


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 2 2010, 03:02 PM~17946350
> *i have a feeling charles is one of them cats thats all quiet in the back that you dont wanna fuck with
> *


 :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :ninja: :ninja: Then he comes out and start bustin' heads all over the place!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 03:30 AM~17951289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New projects 66 Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REALLY LIKE THE NOVA LOOKS BADDDDDDDDDD DAVE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 3 2010, 11:21 AM~17951890
> *I REALLY LIKE THE NOVA LOOKS BADDDDDDDDDD  DAVE. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x10 !!! dave love the nova !!! and the the rest !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17951289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a badass nova :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17951289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SICK! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 3 2010, 08:03 AM~17952119
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>X2!! :wow: :wow: :0 *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 1 2010, 06:56 PM~17940028
> *:0 PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED! :biggrin:
> *


X2.. WUT HE SAID! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Jul 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17951289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New projects 66 Nova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS A ALWAYS DAVID.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 3 2010, 09:50 AM~17952033
> *Thats a badass nova  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

real clean rides coming out of this shop!


----------



## just ripe

HAPPY 4 EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## undead white boy

finished my ferrari up pics of it as soon as it loads :wow:


----------



## undead white boy

oh yha pretty in red


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 4 2010, 02:09 PM~17959898
> *oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN KEV THAT LOOKS FUCKIN BADASS BRO  :wow:  :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17959898
> *oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Niiiiiice brother... :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 4 2010, 04:09 PM~17959898
> *oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Looks good Kevin.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17959898
> *oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride kev


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that Nova is fuckin insane, and Kevin, great job on the Ferrari bro...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17969043
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17959898
> *oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This is :wow: :wow: Phawkin BADDASS!!!! Resin?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17969043
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THOSE R SUM SWEET RIDES GIL


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 1 2010, 07:29 PM~17939902
> *thanks bro.for some reason i wasnt feeling the red.but after its finished im sure it will look nice
> *



coming out killer bro good combo nice to see you build :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 6 2010, 01:25 AM~17970665
> *coming out killer bro good combo nice to see you build :biggrin:
> *


thx bro. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 5 2010, 11:25 PM~17970665
> *coming out killer bro good combo nice to see you build :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 5 2010, 10:25 PM~17969043
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are so badddddddddddddddddd rides GIL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 5 2010, 08:25 PM~17969043
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rides Gil!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like all of them, specially that LTD


----------



## gseeds

> HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impala looking good,and ive aways have liked the el camino !! still looks rite !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good kev !!
> :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

THANKS HOMIES MORE TO COME!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 6 2010, 04:21 PM~17976163
> *THANKS HOMIES MORE TO COME!
> *


 :0 -------->


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17969043
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Baddass rides GIL!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Good sh!t up in here!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

I would like to announce that after talking to 85Biarittz and MAZDAT for a while.They would like to join the club and prospect till the next meeting.I topld them to start posting thier work so that we can see what they are working on.


----------



## kustombuilder

85biarittz's 69 impala. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

His 41 truck.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 07:08 PM~17985376
> *I would like to announce that after talking to 85Biarittz and MAZDAT for a while.They would like to join the club and prospect till the next meeting.I topld them to start posting thier work so that we can see what they are working on.
> *


congrats guys!! both are cool dudes, great add to the club !!! welcome !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm going to start posting on what I'm working on soon


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 7 2010, 03:12 PM~17985415
> *congrats guys!! both are cool dudes, great add to the club !!! welcome !!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Gary, that really means alot to me !!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 7 2010, 05:12 PM~17985415
> *congrats guys!! both are cool dudes, great add to the club !!! welcome !!! :biggrin:
> *


I have spoken to 85 for a bit and met Maz in person and they are both cool peeps.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thats cool fellas 85 & maz that u want 2 join da club homies, looking foward to it congrats homies more then welcome 2 da club :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

:thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 04:08 PM~17985376
> *I would like to announce that after talking to 85Biarittz and MAZDAT for a while.They would like to join the club and prospect till the next meeting.I topld them to start posting thier work so that we can see what they are working on.
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: 


OH YEAH! THUMBS UP FOR BOTH THESE HOODLUMS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 7 2010, 04:12 PM~17985415
> *congrats guys!! both are cool dudes, great add to the club !!! welcome !!! :biggrin:
> *



X100! :wow: Jorge is REAL GOOD peoples. And Charles, he still got my 69 Impala he wont give back!  :biggrin: Jk brother, BOTH SUPER COOL CATS!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 04:08 PM~17985376
> *I would like to announce that after talking to 85Biarittz and MAZDAT for a while.They would like to join the club and prospect till the next meeting.I topld them to start posting thier work so that we can see what they are working on.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 7 2010, 07:03 PM~17987508
> *X100! :wow: Jorge is REAL GOOD peoples. And Charles, he still got my 69 Impala he wont give back!   :biggrin: Jk brother, BOTH SUPER COOL CATS!!!
> *


Thanx Jimbo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 03:08 PM~17985376
> *I would like to announce that after talking to 85Biarittz and MAZDAT for a while.They would like to join the club and prospect till the next meeting.I topld them to start posting thier work so that we can see what they are working on.
> *


  welcome to the family fellas  :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

welcome homies! growing each day :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 7 2010, 09:43 PM~17988076
> * welcome to the family fellas    :wow:
> *


Just so nobody misunderstands me.they are not in the club yet.they are prospects.at the next meeting we will vote to see if they can join the family.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 08:48 PM~17988160
> *Just so nobody misunderstands me.they are not in the club yet.they are prospects.at the next meeting we will vote to see if they can join the family.
> *



yea i know k. b.  , count my vote in :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 07:48 PM~17988160
> *Just so nobody misunderstands me.they are not in the club yet.they are prospects.at the next meeting we will vote to see if they can join the family.
> *


so wat r u tryin to say :angry:


----------



## MAZDAT

Well guys , here's what I've been working on so far, I have other cars I'm working on but this one I'm trying to focus on the most...trying at least



































Then re-doing the interior on my old 59, its all smooth out without all that putty










For this one


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 7 2010, 07:51 PM~17988201
> *yea i know k. b.   , count my vote in :biggrin:
> *


Thanx sr.woodgrain


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 7 2010, 03:51 PM~17985197
> *Good sh!t up in here!!!
> *


x2. :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 09:25 PM~17988624
> *Thanx sr.woodgrain
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 7 2010, 07:34 PM~17985614
> *thats cool fellas  85 & maz that u want 2 join da  club homies,  looking foward to it  congrats homies more then welcome 2 da club :biggrin:
> *



Thank You.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 7 2010, 07:12 PM~17985415
> *congrats guys!! both are cool dudes, great add to the club !!! welcome !!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Gary. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 07:08 PM~17985376
> *I would like to announce that after talking to 85Biarittz and MAZDAT for a while.They would like to join the club and prospect till the next meeting.I topld them to start posting thier work so that we can see what they are working on.
> *



Thanks KB.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 7 2010, 09:34 PM~17988747
> *Thank You.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to being part of the club.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That glasshouse is badass so far. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 7 2010, 08:38 PM~17988787
> *Looking forward to being part of the club.
> 
> 
> *


I'm looking forward to be part of the club too :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 7 2010, 08:39 PM~17988802
> *That glasshouse is badass so far.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx bro!!


----------



## Guest

Something I'm working on for a topic on MCM


----------



## down_by_law

*12 Lowrider Bicycle Magazines*

















http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130408222672



:happysad:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17993037
> *Something I'm working on for a topic on MCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i can honestly say, this is the first time ive seen you post what you are working on!!! :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 8 2010, 10:33 AM~17993037
> *Something I'm working on for a topic on MCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna look sweet barritz :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 08:24 PM~17988605
> *Well guys , here's what I've been working on so far, I have other cars I'm working on but this one I'm trying to focus on the most...trying at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then re-doing the interior on my old 59, its all smooth out without all that putty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

here's an old build of mine


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 05:46 PM~17994746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work on the bike. Caddy looks good also.


----------



## bigdogg323

her's my merc


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 8 2010, 01:54 PM~17994835
> *Nice work on the bike. Caddy looks good also.
> *


tks bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 12:58 PM~17994232
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Bigdogg....how much for that Merc??


----------



## bigdogg323

THIS IS THE HOMIES CHRIS HICKS TROKITA


----------



## bigdogg323

R.I.P  :tears: :angel: :yessad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 8 2010, 02:03 PM~17994909
> *Thanx Bigdogg....how much for that Merc??
> *


IDK LET ME THINK ABOUT IT JORGE


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 02:35 PM~17995201
> *IDK LET ME THINK ABOUT IT JORGE
> *


Kool, LMK, thanx Bigdogggggg


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 02:46 PM~17994746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The bike is looking good 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:46 PM~17994746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bigdogg!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

some nice builds


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: That is badass............ I love the Caddy symbol bro. Gel Pen too?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 8 2010, 02:33 PM~17993037
> *Something I'm working on for a topic on MCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: bout time you posted somethin! :biggrin: cant wait to see what you put out charles


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 8 2010, 08:50 PM~17998809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: That is badass............ I love the Caddy symbol bro. Gel Pen too?
> *


tks bro  

nah its hand striped by highlander64  

and mike and dave  tks fellas :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 8 2010, 11:27 PM~17999258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17988838
> *I'm looking forward to be part of the club too :biggrin:
> *




:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17993037
> *Something I'm working on for a topic on MCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I can see it now bro... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17988605
> *Well guys , here's what I've been working on so far, I have other cars I'm working on but this one I'm trying to focus on the most...trying at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then re-doing the interior on my old 59, its all smooth out without all that putty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: hno: hno: SICK JORGE... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:34 PM~17995195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P   :tears:  :angel:  :yessad:
> *




:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17999258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: SWEET big Mike!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Laidframe

Might make this one my next project if I ever finish my bike. :uh:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 9 2010, 10:16 AM~18001675
> *Might make this one my next project if I ever finish my bike.  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice rides coming out of the shops guys, keep them pics coming


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 04:34 PM~17995195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P   :tears:  :angel:  :yessad:
> *



noooooo what happend this was turning out soo sick bro


----------



## lowridermodels

SOME SICK ASS RIDES IN HERE FELLAS! AWESOME WORK!


----------



## Models IV Life

WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE RIMS FROM THAT ARE ON THE MERC BIGDOG?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 9 2010, 01:35 PM~18004332
> *noooooo what happend this was turning out soo sick bro
> *


alot of fisheye on it bro :angry: could'nt get rid of it so it was striped and it will be done again soon :cheesy: 

hey fred those rims r the hub caps that come with the car all i did is put a ring on it


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 4 2010, 03:09 PM~17959898
> *oh yha pretty in red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one came out nice kevin...i likes it :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 5 2010, 09:25 PM~17969043
> *HERE ARE SOME OF MY OTHER RIDES I POSTED THESE IN THE WRONG TOPIC SORRY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass rides Gil... u got skillz, keep'em coming


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 7 2010, 09:24 PM~17988605
> *Well guys , here's what I've been working on so far, I have other cars I'm working on but this one I'm trying to focus on the most...trying at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then re-doing the interior on my old 59, its all smooth out without all that putty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For this one
> 
> i knt wait to c  this 2 finished.. sick rides homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 02:46 PM~17994746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bike is coming along real nice frank! now finish it!! :angry:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 02:56 PM~17994850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her's my merc
> *


 damn homie nice merc. where were u hiding it


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 02:52 PM~17994819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's an old build of mine
> *


i member this one.. david got down on the pistripes.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 8 2010, 03:34 PM~17995195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P   :tears:  :angel:  :yessad:
> *


 RIP?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17999258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NICE PT MIKE.


----------



## warsr67

> Well guys , here's what I've been working on so far, I have other cars I'm working on but this one I'm trying to focus on the most...trying at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/mazdatphotos/Picture076.jpg
> good start my kind of rides .good work :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

50 pick up


----------



## warsr67

project 50


----------



## MAZDAT

> Well guys , here's what I've been working on so far, I have other cars I'm working on but this one I'm trying to focus on the most...trying at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/mazdatphotos/Picture076.jpg
> good start my kind of rides .good work :thumbsup:
> [/quote]
> 
> Thanx Willie!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## undead white boy

GRAVE ROBBER


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2010, 07:45 PM~18006775
> *GRAVE ROBBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats cool  

Where is the coffin from?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2010, 08:45 PM~18006775
> *GRAVE ROBBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep them coming kevin :0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 9 2010, 08:15 PM~18006972
> *Thats cool
> 
> Where is the coffin from?
> *


85barritz gave me two this is one of them


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2010, 08:45 PM~18006775
> *GRAVE ROBBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2010, 09:45 PM~18006775
> *GRAVE ROBBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 09:35 PM~18006718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project 50
> *


----------



## just ripe

:wow: new project!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18010061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: new project!!!  :biggrin:
> *


looking badddddddddddddd mike i like :0


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 10:28 AM~18010047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the comps TONIOSEVEN


----------



## warsr67

UPDATE ON RIVI


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 12:06 PM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


Lookin' that good, you can keep 'em comin'!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

lookng good willie


----------



## gseeds

rivi looking great willie !!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 10 2010, 12:14 PM~18010634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rivi looking great willie !!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2......  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 10 2010, 10:31 AM~18010061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: new project!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 01:06 PM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *




sweet!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


Bad ass Willie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I need to get me a Rivi!!!! I always wanted one


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 10:06 AM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


Looking good, and I really like those rims


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 10 2010, 09:31 AM~18010061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: new project!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I really like the cover on this one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharlieK

I like the Rivi


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


DAMN WILLIE THAT LOOKS FRICKEN SWEET  :wow:  :wow: MISTER


----------



## MC562

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjb2C1UYp4A


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 11 2010, 10:25 PM~18019851
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjb2C1UYp4A
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 11 2010, 08:25 PM~18019851
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjb2C1UYp4A
> *


bad ass dave :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 11 2010, 06:25 PM~18019851
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjb2C1UYp4A
> *


  video :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Wow now that was some amazing rides you have homie, just keep them pics of your future rides coming.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 8 2010, 11:33 AM~17993037
> *Something I'm working on for a topic on MCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know how to ninja my way past this one? but if we say something, 
we may jinks this animal? and just like Big foot, or One of them U.F.O's,
if it know's we are lookin? it may run back into the forest. okay so I will be real quiet
shssssssss :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 3 2010, 07:41 AM~17951732
> *:yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :ninja:  :ninja: Then he comes out and start bustin' heads all over the place!!
> *


shhhhhssss! whisper.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 12 2010, 02:58 PM~18025207
> *I dont know how to ninja my way past this one?  but if we say something,
> we may jinks this animal? and just like Big foot, or One of them U.F.O's,
> if it know's we are lookin? it may run back into the forest.  okay so I will be real quiet
> shssssssss :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 28 2010, 04:10 PM~17909283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG DOG ,DAUGHTER AND MANNY
> *


I dont feel so old now. :biggrin: Baby Girl is the only rider there under 50!
BiG DoG is lookin like somebody owe's him money! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 12 2010, 11:22 AM~18025436
> *I dont feel so old now. :biggrin:  Baby Girl is the only rider there under 50!
> BiG DoG is lookin like somebody owe's him money! :cheesy:
> *


hahaha so pay up sucka :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 01:06 PM~17611614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Im lookin at all the good shit in hear, (trying to get off my ass) while practicing 
the (ninja browse)then I see this shit :biggrin:  it made me choke on my 
roach! then I laughed. The humor on this site, does not come as much as the builds.
But one cant deny that its hear,, And it add's to the forums personality..
(Thats because most of you guys are borderline retard's de de d)


----------



## Hydrohype

The Illusionist? I am under it's spell..! sorry for clowning so much. i been trying to ninja,, but it's alot of historic heat in this thread. I got alot of respect for you 
folk's..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 12 2010, 02:27 PM~18026013
> *Im lookin at all the good shit in hear,  (trying to get off my ass) while practicing
> the (ninja browse)then I see this shit :biggrin:    it made me choke on my
> roach!  then I laughed.  The humor on this site, does not come as much as the builds.
> But one cant deny that its hear,, And it add's to the forums personality..
> (Thats because most of you guys are borderline retard's  de de d)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 11 2010, 07:25 PM~18019851
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qjb2C1UYp4A&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qjb2C1UYp4A&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 10 2010, 09:31 AM~18010061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: new project!!!  :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS BADASS MIKE!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 9 2010, 07:45 PM~18006775
> *GRAVE ROBBER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Kev, you be on some ol' dark magic type shit huh... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Looks crazy foo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 9 2010, 07:35 PM~18006718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> project 50
> *


ADMN WILLIE, WHERE U GET THOSE SKIRT FROM, DID U BUY THEM OR U MADE THEM? LOOKS SICK SIR.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 10:06 AM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


 RIVI LOOKS KILLER SIR... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 14 2010, 07:09 PM~18047990
> *ADMN WILLIE, WHERE U GET THOSE SKIRT FROM, DID U BUY THEM OR U MADE THEM? LOOKS SICK SIR.
> *


THEY ARE RESIN ,I BOUGHT THEM A LONG TIME AGO. NEED TO CAST SOME .NEED TO CHECK WITH JIMBO ON CASTING SOME.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 14 2010, 08:16 PM~18048064
> *THEY ARE RESIN  ,I BOUGHT THEM A LONG TIME AGO. NEED TO CAST SOME .NEED TO CHECK WITH JIMBO ON CASTING SOME.
> *


x2.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 14 2010, 06:16 PM~18048064
> *THEY ARE RESIN  ,I BOUGHT THEM A LONG TIME AGO. NEED TO CAST SOME .NEED TO CHECK WITH JIMBO ON CASTING SOME.
> *


HELL YEAH... HAVE THEM CASTED I WANT SOME :wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 15 2010, 12:31 PM~18054227
> *Bottle of Tequila for sale or trade. :biggrin:
> heres the link to the topic
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18054170
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 10 2010, 08:31 AM~18010061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: new project!!!  :biggrin:
> *


This is nice mike


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 14 2010, 06:16 PM~18048064
> *THEY ARE RESIN  ,I BOUGHT THEM A LONG TIME AGO. NEED TO CAST SOME .NEED TO CHECK WITH JIMBO ON CASTING SOME.
> *



PMed SIR... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking goog mike, i like them gangster whitewalls and louvers on hood too, love it homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 15 2010, 09:11 PM~18059057
> *PMed SIR... :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

thanx homie!!!!  uffin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

-------->

:wow: ------->

:biggrin: ------>

 ----------->


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 09:41 PM~18029832
> *
> *


this video is sick!! if you have not seen it take the time its worth it! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18029922
> *Dam Kev, you be on some ol' dark magic type shit huh... :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: Looks crazy foo!!! :biggrin:
> *


um dark magic what exactly is that again :wow: LOL no im not in that dark magic stuff but i do own a hearse and have a passion for hearses LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jul 16 2010, 08:56 PM~18066283
> *this video is sick!! if you have not seen it take the time its worth it! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! :cheesy: HELL YEAH


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 05:16 AM~18067325
> *X2!! :cheesy: HELL YEAH
> *


X3!!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAZDAT

I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think


























still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame


----------



## crenshaw magraw

lookin good


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 02:38 PM~18069473
> *I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame
> *


looks bad azz.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 02:14 PM~18069624
> *looks bad azz.
> *


still waiting for my dreamcar buddy LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 17 2010, 03:31 PM~18069727
> *still waiting for my dreamcar buddy LOL
> *


its on the list to be casted.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 02:32 PM~18069730
> *its on the list to be casted.
> *


Donar too? im trading a aar limo for it still with donar kits :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 17 2010, 03:34 PM~18069743
> *Donar too? im trading a aar limo for it still with donar kits :wow:
> *


i dont know yet.we are looking into that.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

my 69 yenko


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 17 2010, 01:42 PM~18069796
> *my 69 yenko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looking camaro emilio :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 12:38 PM~18069473
> *I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame
> *


This gonna look sick jorge


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw+Jul 17 2010, 12:47 PM~18069498-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Crenshaw magraw :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:14 PM~18069624
> *looks bad azz.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx dave :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 01:32 PM~18069730
> *its on the list to be casted.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will be cool bro
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 03:18 PM~18070214
> *This gonna look sick jorge
> *



Thanx BiggDogg!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 17 2010, 01:42 PM~18069796
> *my 69 yenko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Yenko Woodgrain :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I need some of that pink!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 04:15 PM~18070190
> * looking camaro emilio  :wow:
> *


thnxz bigdogg


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> Nice Yenko Woodgrain :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I need some of that pink!!!
> [/quote
> 
> thnxz mazdat, the color is hot magenda pink mixed in white


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 05:59 PM~18070406
> *Thanx Crenshaw magraw :biggrin:
> Thanx dave :biggrin:
> That will be cool bro
> Thanx BiggDogg!!!
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 01:38 PM~18069473
> *I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame
> *


look-n good mazdat


----------



## mo customs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 02:14 PM~18069624
> *looks bad azz.
> *


nice man where u get the wheels


----------



## MAZDAT

> Nice Yenko Woodgrain :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I need some of that pink!!!
> [/quote
> 
> thnxz mazdat, the color is hot magenda pink mixed in white
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Woodgrain, you stay in Long Beach too, bring some of that bad ass pink over :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@Jul 17 2010, 05:29 PM~18070791
> *nice man where u get the wheels
> *


Thanx man ! got the wheels from Rick (Phatras), he may have some more bro, he has alot of wheels :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 06:51 PM~18070878
> *Hey Woodgrain, you stay in Long Beach too, bring some of that bad ass pink over :biggrin:
> *


u could find this paint at hobbywarehouse off of lakewood n south st behind cocos


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 07:51 PM~18070878
> *Hey Woodgrain, you stay in Long Beach too, bring some of that bad ass pink over :biggrin:
> *


Are you hiting on him? :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 07:02 PM~18071216
> *Are you hiting on him? :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 07:02 PM~18071216
> *Are you hiting on him? :wow:
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 09:58 PM~18071551
> *lol :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Finally finished the roof, no putty here.. didn't want to use putty because over time, putty shrinks and will show thru a nice paint finish, also had to scribe in the rear molding again


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:05 PM~18071935
> *Finally finished the roof, no putty here.. didn't want to use putty because over time, putty shrinks and will show thru a nice paint finish, also had to scribe in the rear molding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 01:38 PM~18069473
> *I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame
> *


Thats bad ass already bro!! Nice work so far...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:05 PM~18071935
> *Finally finished the roof, no putty here.. didn't want to use putty because over time, putty shrinks and will show thru a nice paint finish, also had to scribe in the rear molding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dam :0 Nice work brother... :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe+Jul 17 2010, 09:15 PM~18072000-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Laidframe!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Jul 17 2010, 09:17 PM~18072015
> *Thats bad ass already bro!! Nice work so far...
> *



Thanx Darkside!!! :biggrin:  , still got ways to go. What do you think guys, should I shave off the moldings, door handles and emblems? Any input is greatly appreciated! From everyone


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:05 PM~18071935
> *Finally finished the roof, no putty here.. didn't want to use putty because over time, putty shrinks and will show thru a nice paint finish, also had to scribe in the rear molding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like the roof profile. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:22 PM~18072053
> *Thanx Laidframe!!! :biggrin:
> Thanx Darkside!!! :biggrin:   , still got ways to go. What do you think guys, should I shave off the moldings, door handles and emblems? Any input is greatly appreciated! From everyone
> *




:yes: :h5:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 17 2010, 09:22 PM~18072056
> *I like the roof profile.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:27 PM~18072083
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


Hey Jimbo!!, there you are, how you've been bro?? :wave:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:31 PM~18072111
> *Hey Jimbo!!, there you are, how you've been bro??  :wave:
> *




Good bro, thanks. 61 is lookin mean brother! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:35 PM~18072130
> *Good bro, thanks. 61 is lookin mean brother! :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!! :biggrin: 

Have you started on that panel yet??


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 09:05 PM~18071935
> *Finally finished the roof, no putty here.. didn't want to use putty because over time, putty shrinks and will show thru a nice paint finish, also had to scribe in the rear molding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Jorge  have u tried 3m putty it werks good bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:38 PM~18072158
> *Thanx Jimbo!! :biggrin:
> 
> Have you started on that panel yet??
> *



Hahaha! I wish! I'm buried in these resins! Soon I hope! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 09:41 PM~18072171
> *Looks good Jorge    have u tried 3m putty it werks good bro
> *


Thanx Bigdogg!!

I haven't tried it yet, Gary told me it works really well, I'll be using that on my Glass, for the interior. Thanx for looking out bro!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:41 PM~18072173
> *Hahaha! I wish! I'm buried in these resins! Soon I hope! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ponte atrabajar :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18072195
> *:0  :biggrin: ponte atrabajar  :biggrin:
> *



:happysad: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:41 PM~18072173
> *Hahaha! I wish! I'm buried in these resins! Soon I hope! :biggrin:
> *


That's cool, send some resins my way when you're done :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 10:46 PM~18072213
> *That's cool, send some resins my way when you're done :biggrin:
> *




And you know this..........MAAAAAAANN!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Any of you guys have some 59 cadillac rear tail lights that I could buy or trade?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 09:43 PM~18072191
> *Thanx Bigdogg!!
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, Gary told me it works really well, I'll be using that on my Glass, for the interior. Thanx for looking out bro!!
> *


It works really good been using it my self I used to use the green one b4 that shit just cracks after a while :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:47 PM~18072219
> *And you know this..........MAAAAAAANN!!!!!! :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 09:48 PM~18072226
> *It works really good been using it my self I used to use the green one b4 that shit just cracks after a while :uh:
> *


I'm gonna try it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18072204
> *:happysad:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: U know I'm kidding Jim  hehehe


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 09:51 PM~18072248
> *:biggrin: U know I'm kidding Jim   hehehe
> *



He's gonna getcha Bigdogg :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 09:47 PM~18072219
> *And you know this..........MAAAAAAANN!!!!!! :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:   :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 09:53 PM~18072258
> *He's gonna getcha Bigdogg :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

:0 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 11:18 PM~18072405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## jimbo

Now thats gangsta...


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 10:22 PM~18072427
> *Now thats gangsta...
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 12:22 AM~18072431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


SICK LOCO!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2010, 10:24 PM~18072443
> *SICK LOCO!
> *


TKS MARINATE :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 11:22 PM~18072431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## Laidframe

All you projects are looking good Frank. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Where are the 39 skirts from, I need a couple sets


----------



## kustombuilder

ttt


----------



## jimbo

Builds looks SICK Frank!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jul 18 2010, 02:22 AM~18072431-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 02:33 AM~18072490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Lookin good Frank!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 12:16 AM~18072391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S MY NEW PROJECT
> *


 :biggrin: sweeeeeeet hijo........... :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 11:05 PM~18071935
> *Finally finished the roof, no putty here.. didn't want to use putty because over time, putty shrinks and will show thru a nice paint finish, also had to scribe in the rear molding again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 17 2010, 03:42 PM~18069796
> *my 69 yenko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice hijo!!!!! :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 18 2010, 07:06 AM~18073531
> *All you projects are looking good Frank.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Where are the 39 skirts from, I need a couple sets
> *


hey dave u can them at JIMBOS RESIN ACCECORIES :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

TKS FELLAS FOR THE GOOD WORDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 06:18 AM~18072405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## just ripe

here one for bigdogg my friend 38 chevy!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 18 2010, 02:02 PM~18075290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here one for bigdogg my friend 38 chevy!!!!
> *


T  this is a good project mike


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 18 2010, 12:02 PM~18075290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here one for bigdogg my friend 38 chevy!!!!
> *


hey mike funny thing is i have a 38 chevy chopped top :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 02:14 PM~18075355
> *hey mike funny thing is i have a 38 chevy chopped top :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 18 2010, 08:02 PM~18075290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here one for bigdogg my friend 38 chevy!!!!
> *


shredders got some nice rides


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 02:18 PM~18075373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the infamous vegas model car by highlander64  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  ...nice.... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 11:03 AM~18074942
> *hey dave u can them at JIMBOS RESIN ACCECORIES  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :angry:  :biggrin: STILL WAITING FOR MY PACKAGE!!


----------



## undead white boy

Something new on the bench

what do you get when you mix a johan 64 caddy coupe de ville and a johan 66 haulin hearse to geather?



Thats right black magic woman

Heres some nude pics of her in her early stages :boink: :boink: 


















Check that ass out :0 

















Another ass shot :0 



























Hope you enjoyed yourselves LOL


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 11:22 PM~18072431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


sweet ass bombita frank, can i have it lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 05:21 PM~18076754
> *Something new on the bench
> 
> what do you get when you mix a johan 64 caddy coupe de ville and a johan 66 haulin hearse to geather?
> Thats right black magic woman
> 
> Heres some nude pics of her in her early stages  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check that ass out :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ass shot  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed yourselves LOL
> *


looking good kev to much work for me :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 10:06 AM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


nice rivi sr lov the color


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 12:25 PM~18075405
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> europa built by highlander64
> *


I think you have this one wrong Bigdogg, built by my brother Ralph Ramirez :yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 10 2010, 09:31 AM~18010061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: new project!!!  :biggrin:
> *


mike this shit is sweet, i like it can i drive it to work


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2010, 08:02 PM~18071216
> *Are you hiting on him? :wow:
> *


dont hate the player hate the game homeboy. lol :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 18 2010, 10:33 AM~18074729
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Thanx Just ripe!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 17 2010, 11:22 PM~18072427
> *Now thats gangsta...
> *


n how homie 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 10:22 PM~18072431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Looking good Bigdogg!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18077104
> *looking good kev to much work for me  :biggrin:
> *


wheres that ecto we talked about


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 06:42 PM~18077208
> *wheres that ecto we talked about
> *


refresh my memory homie


----------



## undead white boy

you said you had a polar lights ecto that you wont build and wanted to trade or give it to me if i would promise to build it


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 06:50 PM~18077259
> *you said you had a polar lights ecto that you wont build and wanted to trade or give it to me if i would promise to build it
> *


 u mean da hearse 
:burn:


----------



## undead white boy

yup


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 07:00 PM~18077339
> *yup
> *


let me find it n ill take it to the meetting, so u could see it n will trade, :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 18 2010, 07:05 PM~18077381
> *let me find it  n ill take it to the meetting, so u could see it n  will trade, :biggrin:
> *


cant make it to the meeting its killing the hobby $ due to the amount of gas


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 07:08 PM~18077403
> *cant make it to the meeting its killing the hobby $ due to the amount of gas
> *


ok ill post it 4 u so could see it


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18077465
> *ok ill post it 4 u so could see it
> *


k


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 18 2010, 05:29 PM~18077128
> *I think you have this one wrong Bigdogg, built by my brother Ralph Ramirez :yes:
> *


my bad bro :biggrin: didin david make it  :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 09:54 PM~18078359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 11:57 PM~18078414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

lovin them bombs is that 54 a kit or a 53 with a 54 grill?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18078447
> *lovin them bombs is that 54 a kit or a 53 with a 54 grill?
> *


i really don't know bro all i know it's a og kit from back in the day


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 07:50 PM~18078316
> *my bad bro  :biggrin: didin david make it   :happysad:
> *


Its all good Bigdogg


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 18 2010, 08:15 PM~18078586
> *Its all good Bigdogg
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18077155
> *dont hate the player hate the game homeboy. lol :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Frank, builds look good... Good to see you building...


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jul 18 2010, 12:25 PM~18075405-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> europa built by highlander64
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 05:29 PM~18077128
> *I think you have this one wrong Bigdogg, built by my brother Ralph Ramirez :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 07:50 PM~18078316
> *my bad bro  :biggrin: didin david make it   :happysad:
> *


 i thought it was DAVID A. too? its in his build topics??
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=353784&st=200 :scrutinize:


----------



## MAZDAT

Maybe Dave mixed up the pic in with his, its possible


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 19 2010, 03:00 PM~18083418
> *Maybe Dave mixed up the pic in with his, its possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dyzcustoms

x2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2010, 11:05 AM~18082878
> *Damn Frank, builds look good... Good to see you building...
> *


tks james  i try my best bro


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here. heres something ive been working for a while. gotta wet sand and clear it again

(its nail polish) :biggrin: 






























oh and congrats to all the new members :thumbsup: 

welcome to the club


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 20 2010, 01:40 AM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *



Nice color.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 09:40 PM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *


sweet color joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 20 2010, 05:40 AM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *


lookin good man


----------



## Trendsetta 68

that color is beautiful !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

look-n good joe


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 20 2010, 07:03 PM~18096270
> *look-n good joe
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 20 2010, 01:40 AM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *


i like's that


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 09:40 PM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *


Nice color!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *




Dam, love that color Joe!


----------



## Laidframe

I started on my bomb last night, hope I can still enter it in the bomb build. I dont like the way the back of the roof looks so I did a little work on it. It might end up being a lot of work and not even making a difference.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

lookin good


----------



## bigdogg323

damn dave i like the way that looks bro  nice start :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 22 2010, 01:30 PM~18112139
> *lookin good
> *


X2!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 22 2010, 12:10 PM~18111983
> *I started on my bomb build last night, hope I can still enter it in the bomb build. I dont like the way the back of the roof looks so I did a little work on it. It might end up being a lot of work and not even making a difference. I hope its ok that I used Franks picture to compare with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## sr.woodgrain

does anybody have an imperial model plaque for sale an how much ( club members) thnxz


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 01:38 PM~18069473
> *I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame
> *


THIS IS GONE BE SICK. LOKKS BADASS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 04:15 PM~18070190
> * looking camaro emilio  :wow:
> *


 X2


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2010, 11:20 PM~18072418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



39 IS LOOKIN GOOD BIGDOGG


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 18 2010, 05:21 PM~18076754
> *Something new on the bench
> 
> what do you get when you mix a johan 64 caddy coupe de ville and a johan 66 haulin hearse to geather?
> Thats right black magic woman
> 
> Heres some nude pics of her in her early stages  :boink:  :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check that ass out :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another ass shot  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed yourselves LOL
> *



DAMN KEVIN..U ON A ROLL HOMIE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 10:40 PM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *


HEY JOE WUT DID U USE TO THIN THE N P DOWN HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 22 2010, 05:15 PM~18116141
> *does anybody have an imperial model plaque for sale an how much ( club members) thnxz
> *


did they makem :happysad: cant member :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

daaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm mike that shit is low n slow it looks magnifico, i lov it


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 22 2010, 11:27 PM~18118765
> *daaaaaaaaammmmmmmmm mike that shit is low n slow  it looks magnifico, i lov it
> *


gracias hijo... :wave: :wave:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 10:16 PM~18118617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:
> *



Dam Mike thats super clean OGee... :wow: :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18118617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:
> *


Hey Ripe, I need some of those side pipas bro, do you have any more? Maybe we could trade, or where can I get them? Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18118617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:
> *


Came out clean!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good job bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jul 22 2010, 05:37 PM~18116325
> *THIS IS GONE BE SICK. LOKKS BADASS
> *


Thanx bro!! Still working on it, not going with those wheels, going with white walls :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 10:16 PM~18118617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:
> *


CLEAN!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 23 2010, 12:43 PM~18122384
> *CLEAN!!
> *


x2 !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 11:16 PM~18118617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:
> *


looking baddddddddddddddddd mike . keep the bomb factory hot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 19 2010, 11:40 PM~18089376
> *sup fellas, been a while since i posted something on here.  heres something ive been working for a while.  gotta wet sand and clear it again
> 
> (its nail polish) :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and congrats to all the new members  :thumbsup:
> 
> welcome to the club
> *


looks gooddddddddddddddddd joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 22 2010, 12:10 PM~18111983
> *I started on my bomb  last night, hope I can still enter it in the bomb build. I dont like the way the back of the roof looks so I did a little work on it. It might end up being a lot of work and not even making a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good start dave ,I need to build a 39 . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 10 2010, 09:06 AM~18010207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON RIVI
> *


Hey Willie, got me a Rivi finally, not working on it until I get the others done


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 18 2010, 12:20 AM~18072418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



this is sooo fuckin sexyyy bigdawg :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 23 2010, 04:55 PM~18125021
> *Hey Willie, got me a Rivi finally, not working on it until I get the others done
> *


WAY TO GO MAZDAT


----------



## Big Tony Tat2's

Damn Mike, Frank, & all the members from D2S. You guys are still putting out some excellent builds. Talked to Lil Henry last nite and he said I needed to check you guys out. Again, looks SICK. keep up the good work
Big Tony


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 03:10 PM~18124582
> *good start dave  ,I need to build a 39 . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. It was for the bomb build but I couldnt wait and started early.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 22 2010, 10:16 PM~18118617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 mercury from the bomb factory..... :wow:
> *


 DAMN MIKE THIS BOMB IS JUST GEORGEOUS!! IT SHOULD BE CALLED "EL HIPNOTIZADOR"


----------



## warsr67

41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR (WET LOOKING)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 08:47 PM~18126182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR  (WET LOOKING)
> *










......................Sick!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18126182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR  (WET LOOKING)
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 05:47 PM~18126182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR  (WET LOOKING)
> *


Man, that looks wet!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 05:47 PM~18126182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR  (WET LOOKING)
> *


 :0 thats badass willie :wow:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 24 2010, 01:47 AM~18126182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR  (WET LOOKING)
> *


 :cheesy: 
nice


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Big Tony Tat2's_@Jul 23 2010, 04:55 PM~18125856
> *Damn Mike, Frank, & all the members from D2S. You guys are still putting out some excellent builds. Talked to Lil Henry last nite and he said I needed to check you guys out. Again, looks SICK. keep up the good work
> Big Tony
> *


tks tony  nice to here from u bro where u been hiding at come around more often bro or come by the meetings and kick it with us wen u can


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 12:47 AM~18128100
> *tks tony  nice to here from u bro where u been hiding at come around more often bro or come by the meetings and kick it with us wen u can
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## just ripe

thx bro's for comps........ :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 22 2010, 10:10 AM~18111983
> *I started on my bomb  last night, hope I can still enter it in the bomb build. I dont like the way the back of the roof looks so I did a little work on it. It might end up being a lot of work and not even making a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now i see the diff dave :biggrin: it looks sweet bro :thumbsup: keep it up


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323

:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 04:32 AM~18128545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin sumthing new  :biggrin:
> *


where you get them wheels?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 04:25 AM~18128537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK !!!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 AM~18128537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: here's sumthing to tease u guys with
> *


i always liked this merc the opened look with the bike is cool


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> thats a cool idea. looks great so far .


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 AM~18128537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: here's sumthing to tease u guys with
> *


Thats badass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

> looking good


----------



## Guest

Nice concepts and fab work.


----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS FELLAS VERY MUCH THE MERC WILL BE GETTIN DONE SOON JUST NEED TO FINISH SUM FINISHING TOUCHES ON IT


----------



## MrW270

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 AM~18128537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: here's sumthing to tease u guys with
> *




Looking tough man


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MrW270_@Jul 24 2010, 12:06 PM~18130850
> *Looking tough man
> *


TKS HOMIE


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that merc is gonna be killer :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap..that merc looks like it got californi-tized..very sweet lookin idea.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice merc lookin good, any pics from the meeting?
current builds or projects?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 12:55 PM~18130787
> *THANKS FELLAS VERY MUCH THE MERC WILL BE GETTIN DONE SOON JUST NEED TO FINISH SUM FINISHING TOUCHES ON IT
> *


yea yea. :uh: Lol.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 PM~18131629
> *yea yea.  :uh:  Lol.
> *


 :biggrin: shhhhhh fool


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 24 2010, 02:42 PM~18131343
> *:thumbsup: that merc is gonna be killer :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323

DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME 
85BARRITZ TO THE FAMILY WELCOME BROTHER HOPE U ENJOY UR WELCOME HERE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 01:35 AM~18133929
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME
> 85BARRITZ TO THE FAMILY WELCOME BROTHER HOPE U ENJOY UR WELCOME HERE
> *


Thanks, glad to be a part of the family.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 04:25 AM~18128537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: here's sumthing to tease u guys with
> *


 :wow: :wow: Damn this thing is SICK!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 24 2010, 11:39 PM~18133961
> *Thanks, glad to be a part of the family.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 10:35 PM~18133929
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME
> 85BARRITZ TO THE FAMILY WELCOME BROTHER HOPE U ENJOY UR WELCOME HERE
> *


welcome brother barritz 2 the club n yes enjoy


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 25 2010, 12:01 AM~18134101
> *welcome brother barritz 2 the club n yes enjoy
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad: :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up mike


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 24 2010, 09:39 PM~18133963
> *:wow:  :wow:  Damn this thing is SICK!!!
> *


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 10:35 PM~18133929
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME
> 85BARRITZ TO THE FAMILY WELCOME BROTHER HOPE U ENJOY UR WELCOME HERE
> *



Welcome to the club


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 25 2010, 01:39 AM~18133963
> *:wow:  :wow:  Damn this thing is SICK!!!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 10:35 PM~18133929
> *DOWN-II-SCALE WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME
> 85BARRITZ TO THE FAMILY WELCOME BROTHER HOPE U ENJOY UR WELCOME HERE
> *




:wow: What the.... HEEEEEEELL YEAH DOGG!!! :cheesy: Welcome home answer mann!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN 2 SCALE MEETING AT MC562 BIRTHDAY PARTY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

that cake is sick !


----------



## warsr67

MIKE ,MANNY ,GOLD TOOF, HIGHLANDER.BIG DOG,&LIL DOG


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 24 2010, 02:25 AM~18128537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: here's sumthing to tease u guys with
> *



damn thats sick makes me want to finish mine that i had started.


----------



## warsr67

SRWOODGRAIN,LAIDFRAME ,AND HYDROHYPE & GOLDTOOF HAD A GREAT TIME WITH UL MC562 THANKS FOR EVERY THING. WELLCOME TO THE CLUB 85 BIARITTZ,


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 02:36 PM~18136307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRWOODGRAIN,LAIDFRAME ,AND HYDROHYPE & GOLDTOOF HAD A GREAT TIME WITH UL MC562 THANKS FOR EVERY THING.  WELLCOME TO THE CLUB 85 BIARITTZ,
> *


Nice to see some of the club. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 10:17 AM~18136196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE  ,MANNY ,GOLD TOOF, HIGHLANDER.BIG DOG,&LIL DOG
> *


nice pics willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 11:36 AM~18136307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SRWOODGRAIN,LAIDFRAME ,AND HYDROHYPE & GOLDTOOF HAD A GREAT TIME WITH UL MC562 THANKS FOR EVERY THING.  WELLCOME TO THE CLUB 85 BIARITTZ,
> *



The HYDRO was there??? You guys musta had a good ass time!!! And A FRANK, WHY LIL DOGG MUGGIN US HOMIE!!! :wow: :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 01:40 PM~18137267
> *The HYDRO was there??? You guys musta had a good ass time!!! And A FRANK, WHY LIL DOGG MUGGIN US HOMIE!!! :wow:  :angry:
> *


he was feeling under the weather   bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 11:17 AM~18136196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .BIG DOG,&LIL DOG
> *



:wow: :wow: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 02:42 PM~18137278
> *he was feeling under the weather     bro
> *



Oh my badd, :happysad: tell him to get some robotussin! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:tears: :tears:


----------



## jimbo

:happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18137403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> werkin on this rt now hopefully in paint sumday :biggrin:
> *


This is clean. You have a lot of nice projects.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18137363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wur i got the idea for my merc from  :biggrin:
> *


damn thats sick. Love that artwork. Here is where i got my inspiration from. This was in rod and kustom mag a year or so back.










cept mine doesnt look much like the design :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

looks like a nice turn at the meeting, wish i had been there


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 23 2010, 05:47 PM~18126182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 BACK IN THE SHOP FOR A RECLEAR  (WET LOOKING)
> *



how'd you miake it shine soooo much? what steps did you take?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 25 2010, 06:07 PM~18138605
> *looks like a nice turn at the meeting, wish i had been there
> *


 :angry: u better go to the next one :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 06:18 PM~18138711
> *:angry: u better go to the next one :biggrin:
> *



 :uh: yes sir! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 25 2010, 04:46 PM~18138113
> *damn thats sick. Love that artwork. Here is where i got my inspiration from. This was in rod and kustom mag a year or so back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cept mine doesnt look much like the design :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it bro finish it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 25 2010, 06:19 PM~18138720
> *    :uh:   yes sir!   :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 02:40 PM~18137267
> *The HYDRO was there??? You guys musta had a good ass time!!! And A FRANK, WHY LIL DOGG MUGGIN US HOMIE!!! :wow:  :angry:
> *


 Yea go figure? some of my head shrinks had a meeting, and they decided that,
if they up my medication? then it would be safe for me to leave the home for a 
few hours! :biggrin: (Down 2 scale) turned out to be every bit, 
THE COOL BUNCH OF GUYS, that i thought they would be! they made the 
Hydro feel very at much at home and not out of place... and they did not clown me for acting like a groupie around a bunch of ROCK STARS! I truly want to thank each and every one of you!... Congrats on the merger of 85barittz to your club as well...
for those of you who dont know, 85barittz is sort of my el-legitimate step dad!
dont ask how that happend.. just know that he is a remarkable human being,
and a very knowledgeable modeler, who love's to share advise..
but the big D. (Down 2 Scale) already know's this.... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 25 2010, 10:11 AM~18136170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN 2 SCALE MEETING AT  MC562 BIRTHDAY PARTY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bad ass pastelito right there!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Happy Birthday Uli!!! :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 25 2010, 03:04 PM~18137378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 i love this..It kind of has the lines of a 72 malibu!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 25 2010, 08:54 PM~18139562
> *Yea go figure? some of my head shrinks had a meeting, and they decided that,
> if they up my medication? then it would be safe for me to leave the home for a
> few hours! :biggrin: (Down 2 scale) turned out to be every bit,
> THE COOL BUNCH OF GUYS,  that i thought they would be! they made the
> Hydro feel very at much at home and not out of place... and they did not clown me for acting like a groupie around a bunch of ROCK STARS! I truly want to thank each and every one of you!...  Congrats on the merger of 85barittz to your club as well...
> for those of you who dont know, 85barittz is sort of my el-legitimate step dad!
> dont ask how that happend.. just know that he is a remarkable human being,
> and a very knowledgeable modeler, who love's to share advise..
> but the big D. (Down 2 Scale) already know's this.... :biggrin:
> *



  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 25 2010, 11:54 PM~18139562
> *Yea go figure? some of my head shrinks had a meeting, and they decided that,
> if they up my medication? then it would be safe for me to leave the home for a
> few hours! :biggrin: (Down 2 scale) turned out to be every bit,
> THE COOL BUNCH OF GUYS,  that i thought they would be! they made the
> Hydro feel very at much at home and not out of place... and they did not clown me for acting like a groupie around a bunch of ROCK STARS! I truly want to thank each and every one of you!...  Congrats on the merger of 85barittz to your club as well...
> for those of you who dont know, 85barittz is sort of my el-legitimate step dad!
> dont ask how that happend.. just know that he is a remarkable human being,
> and a very knowledgeable modeler, who love's to share advise..
> but the big D. (Down 2 Scale) already know's this.... :biggrin:
> *



What can I say. Glad you had a good time son. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Sorry for missing the meet i have to choose between the meets or the hobby due to the distance traveled and the effects it has on gas and i chose the hobby. I am currently in the planning stages for UNDEAD MOTORWORKS/RESTORATION im kinda ancy about this one since it will be my first diorama :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 25 2010, 09:17 PM~18139776
> *Sorry for missing the meet i have to choose between the meets or the hobby due to the distance traveled and the effects it has on gas and i chose the hobby. I am currently in the planning stages for UNDEAD MOTORWORKS/RESTORATION im kinda ancy about this one since it will be my first diorama :wow:
> *


homie u need to buy urself a moped so u could save some $ on gas and go to the meettings. tell u wat ill buy u the helmet n paint it 4 u .  :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy: :0 

hey kev i found the hesrse homie ill post some pics later in da week


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 25 2010, 09:24 PM~18139845
> *homie u need to buy urself a moped so u could save some $ on gas and go to the meettings. tell u wat ill buy u the helmet n paint it 4 u .    :biggrin:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :0
> 
> hey kev i found the hesrse homie ill post some pics later in da week
> *


i tried one of those theres no leg room on them LOL plus its kinda **** to own a moped LOL remember bro theres no replacement for displacement LOL


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jul 25 2010, 08:07 PM~18138605
> *looks like a nice turn at the meeting, wish i had been there
> *


x2..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

happy b-day homie! sorry i could not make it!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 25 2010, 07:54 PM~18139562
> *Yea go figure? some of my head shrinks had a meeting, and they decided that,
> if they up my medication? then it would be safe for me to leave the home for a
> few hours! :biggrin: (Down 2 scale) turned out to be every bit,
> THE COOL BUNCH OF GUYS,  that i thought they would be! they made the
> Hydro feel very at much at home and not out of place... and they did not clown me for acting like a groupie around a bunch of ROCK STARS! I truly want to thank each and every one of you!...  Congrats on the merger of 85barittz to your club as well...
> for those of you who dont know, 85barittz is sort of my el-legitimate step dad!
> dont ask how that happend.. just know that he is a remarkable human being,
> and a very knowledgeable modeler, who love's to share advise..
> but the big D. (Down 2 Scale) already know's this.... :biggrin:
> *


it was nice to meet u to markie aka (story man lol) had a great time kicikin it with u bro anytime u wanna stop by for a visit come down ur more than welcome to our meeting and chill with us anytime brother    doors r always open to u brother anytime :wave: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18144494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an old old old project  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 01:53 PM~18144494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an old old old project  :biggrin:
> *


thats pretty sick looks good as a vert


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 02:14 PM~18144695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


finish it alredy ese


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 26 2010, 01:23 PM~18144786
> *finish it alredy ese
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 02:25 PM~18144813
> *:nono: wen i finish teasing u guys  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: then i'll finish it :biggrin:
> *


WAT U THINK UR A STRIPPER NOW TEASING US LOL :0


----------



## gseeds

got good news today, going to start friday working for boeing aircraft, after all these years i finnally had to get a real job !!!!! to all my down 2 scale brothers ill be home soon, just a matter of time and money now !!!!! :biggrin: 








heres an old picture of me i found the other day, just threw this in for fun, where the hell did all my hair go ?? !!!!!! :uh:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 26 2010, 07:47 PM~18147182
> *got good news today, going to start friday working for boeing aircraft, after all these years i finnally had to get a real job !!!!! to all my down 2 scale brothers ill be home soon, just a matter of time now !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an old picture of me i found the other day, just threw this in for fun, where the hell did all my hair go ?? !!!!!! :uh:
> *


Very good news on your job gary. GOOD HEARING FROM YOU.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 26 2010, 05:59 PM~18147313
> *Very good news on your job gary. GOOD HEARING FROM YOU.
> *


X2!!  Congrats gary see u home soon brother  

ur right wur did ur hair go lmao..... :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN GARY GET ME A JOB TOO! CAD DRAFTSMAN HERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18147182
> *got good news today, going to start friday working for boeing aircraft, after all these years i finnally had to get a real job !!!!! to all my down 2 scale brothers ill be home soon, just a matter of time and money now !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an old picture of me i found the other day, just threw this in for fun, where the hell did all my hair go ?? !!!!!! :uh:
> *



Glad to hear :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Was does only the top go bald and not our face?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 26 2010, 06:59 PM~18147313
> *Very good news on your job gary. GOOD HEARING FROM YOU.
> *



x100


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18147712
> *DAMN GARY GET ME A JOB TOO! CAD DRAFTSMAN HERE!! :biggrin:
> *


i just went to boeing.com and put in my resume, it only took a few days and they hit me up, try it,good luck bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 26 2010, 08:01 PM~18148650
> *i just went to boeing.com and put in my resume, it only took a few days and they hit me up, try it,good luck bro !! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18147182
> *got good news today, going to start friday working for boeing aircraft, after all these years i finnally had to get a real job !!!!! to all my down 2 scale brothers ill be home soon, just a matter of time and money now !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an old picture of me i found the other day, just threw this in for fun, where the hell did all my hair go ?? !!!!!! :uh:
> *


Great news Gary, congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 26 2010, 09:30 PM~18149709
> *Great news Gary, congrats! :thumbsup:
> *



X1000 glad to hear the great news gary, im really happy for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 01:59 AM~18141143
> *it was nice to meet u to markie aka (story man lol) had a great time kicikin it with u bro anytime u wanna stop by for a visit come down ur more than welcome to our meeting and chill with us anytime brother       doors r always open to u brother anytime :wave:  uffin:
> *


grinnin from ear to ear,, it was about time bigdogg,, I knew we would chop it up some day.. from the way we use to clown back in 09!... 
we'll kick it again De Oh double G! :biggrin: it was my best day in 2010..so far!


----------



## bigdogg323

i see u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18147182
> *got good news today, going to start friday working for boeing aircraft, after all these years i finnally had to get a real job !!!!! to all my down 2 scale brothers ill be home soon, just a matter of time and money now !!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an old picture of me i found the other day, just threw this in for fun, where the hell did all my hair go ?? !!!!!! :uh:
> *


Hey Guys if you look up in the sky, and all of a suden one of those big metal birds
starts twinklin, and fadin with pearls flakes and patterns in the sun? It mean Gary's ass done made it to the jumbo jet paint booth and had a field day!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 26 2010, 10:46 PM~18150344
> *grinnin from ear to ear,, it was about time bigdogg,, I knew we would chop it up some day.. from the way we use to clown back in 09!...
> we'll kick it again De Oh double G! :biggrin:  it was my best day in 2010..so far!
> *


hell yeah bro wen ever u want to brother


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 26 2010, 10:51 PM~18150373
> *Hey Guys if you look up in the sky, and all of a suden one of those big metal birds
> starts twinklin, and fadin  with pearls flakes and patterns in the sun? It mean Gary's ass done made it to the jumbo jet paint booth and had a field day!
> *


Or if you see the same big metal birds that seems to be on fire, its not, its just flames that Gary painted on them. Gary said...If I could paint flames on cars, Dammit...I could do planes too!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Congrats on your new job Gary!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: brothas
great news Gary.congrats.
Coronas on Gary. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 27 2010, 07:52 AM~18151996
> *Or if you see the same big metal birds that seems to be on fire, its not, its just flames that Gary painted on them. Gary said...If I could paint flames on cars, Dammit...I could do planes too!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Congrats on your new job Gary!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


okay? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 27 2010, 08:00 AM~18152447
> *okay? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Time to get busy and start building. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2010, 10:02 AM~18152896
> *Time to get busy and start building. :biggrin:
> *


hey kb, u been saying that since u join da club, but no action homie
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

YEAH! :angry: 

























What am I saying... :uh: :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jul 27 2010, 01:54 PM~18154360-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH! :angry:
> What am I saying... :uh:  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Jul 27 2010, 01:46 PM~18154293
> *hey kb, u been saying that since u join da club, but no action homie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 27 2010, 11:46 AM~18154293
> *hey kb, u been saying that since u join da club, but no action homie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OUCH!!! THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT NOW!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 27 2010, 11:46 AM~18154293
> *hey kb, u been saying that since u join da club, but no action homie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OUCH!!! THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT NOW! HOW DID KUSTOM BUILDER GET THIS NAME ANYWAYS? I THINK MAYBE "SMOKIN HAPPY FACE" IS BETTER.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 27 2010, 05:06 PM~18156249
> *OUCH!!! THE TRUTH IS COMING OUT NOW! HOW DID KUSTOM BUILDER GET THIS NAME ANYWAYS? I THINK MAYBE "SMOKIN HAPPY FACE" IS BETTER.
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: 
I was building when you were in pampers.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2010, 03:17 PM~18156324
> *:0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> I was building when you were in pampers.
> *


 :0 PICKS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!! OH YEAH CAN FORGET THIS=


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 27 2010, 06:15 PM~18156868
> *:0  PICKS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!  OH YEAH CAN FORGET THIS=
> *


I'll take some pic of some old builds


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2010, 04:24 PM~18156971
> *I'll take some pic of some old builds
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 27 2010, 06:26 PM~18156999
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


And some of the future stuff coming up. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 27 2010, 04:31 PM~18157046
> *And some of the future stuff coming up. :biggrin:
> *


NO FUCKIN WAYYY! THE WORLD MUST BE COMING TO AN END!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 27 2010, 07:17 PM~18157510
> *NO FUCKIN WAYYY! THE WORLD MUST BE COMING TO AN END!
> *


it is?dam. :wow: hno: :sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN THIS IS STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BUILD OFF  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 27 2010, 05:25 PM~18157574
> * DAMN THIS IS STARTING TO SOUND LIKE A BUILD OFF  :biggrin:
> *


DONT GET ME TEMPTED BIGDOGG!! IM RETIRED AGAIN FOR NOW ANYWAYS!! :drama:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18157815
> *DONT GET ME TEMPTED BIGDOGG!! IM RETIRED AGAIN FOR NOW ANYWAYS!!  :drama:
> *


----------



## just ripe

old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 27 2010, 10:50 PM~18158670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



Great looking 61.


----------



## gseeds

dig this mike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18158670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



Oh shit. :wow: :wow: This is badass


----------



## just ripe

thanx bros........ :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jul 27 2010, 06:48 PM~18157815
> *DONT GET ME TEMPTED BIGDOGG!! IM RETIRED AGAIN FOR NOW ANYWAYS!!  :drama:
> *


i will lov to see that go 4 it kb  :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18158670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


nice 61 mike i lov it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 27 2010, 09:13 PM~18158981
> *i will lov to see that go 4 it kb    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean 61 homie, love the colors too. :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 27 2010, 06:50 PM~18158670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## machio

Nice craftmanship homie,got down..


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18158670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVS 61 MIKE VERY CLEAN


----------



## just ripe

thanx guys!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

DAM MIKE!!! Baddass 61 OGee!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

MY LATEST FINISHED RIDE. 55 BELAIR SOORY FOR BAD PICS! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jul 27 2010, 09:50 PM~18158670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school 61!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


nice ride colors are perfect!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 29 2010, 11:48 AM~18173958
> *MY LATEST FINISHED RIDE. 55 BELAIR SOORY FOR BAD PICS!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GIL I LIKE THE STANCE ON IT . ARE THOSE PEGAS WHEELS?


----------



## Guest

Nice 55! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

WHATS UP WILLIE!  AND YES THOSE ARE PEGASUS BIG N LITTLE CROME T'S


----------



## MAZDAT

What red is that?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 29 2010, 09:48 AM~18173958
> *MY LATEST FINISHED RIDE. 55 BELAIR SOORY FOR BAD PICS!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jul 29 2010, 12:59 PM~18174057
> *X2!
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kykustoms

killer builds in here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 29 2010, 10:48 AM~18173958
> *MY LATEST FINISHED RIDE. 55 BELAIR SOORY FOR BAD PICS!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice dbl nickle gils, looks ssssssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeettttttt


----------



## MC562

MY LATEST FINISHED RIDE. 55 BELAIR SOORY FOR BAD PICS! :uh: 












































[/quote]
THIS IS BAD ASS HOMIE


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jul 29 2010, 10:48 AM~18173958
> *MY LATEST FINISHED RIDE. 55 BELAIR SOORY FOR BAD PICS!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean Build :thumbsup: 

What exhaust tips are those?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS. HEY LAIDFRAME THEY ARE MCG EXHAUST TIPS


----------



## just ripe

nice 55.... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ttt


----------



## undead white boy

Got something new in the build section and this one is HUGE :0


----------



## undead white boy

Bust out the gold shovels because its ground breaking time for UNDEAD CUSTOMS



























there will be two levels on the rightside of the shop is the parts locker. On the leftside will be the designroom/bossman's office.The stairs leading up to the second story will be up the middle.


















Looks like the customers are lining up already









Bossman is building a new caddy to mark this day in history
(this caddy was sold to me by lowridermodels before he left the forum it has been repainted and the trunk opened but thats all)


----------



## Guest

Nice work on the dio.


----------



## Laidframe

Nice shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 30 2010, 09:07 PM~18189903
> *Bust out the gold shovels because its ground breaking time for UNDEAD CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be two levels on the rightside of the shop is the parts locker. On the leftside will be the designroom/bossman's office.The stairs leading up to the second story will be up the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the customers are lining up already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bossman is building a new caddy to mark this day in history
> (this caddy was sold to me by lowridermodels before he left the forum it has been repainted and the trunk opened but thats all)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness

alot of sweet build in here.. 

undead the garage looks killer cant wait to see it open.. btw where did u get that one from.


----------



## Laidframe

Do any of you local members use the paasche VL airbrush. I want to start practicing but I am not sure if my airbrush is set up right.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 31 2010, 12:47 PM~18193597
> *Do any of you local members use the paasche VL airbrush. I want to start practicing but I am not sure if my airbrush is set up right.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 31 2010, 11:47 AM~18193597
> *Do any of you local members use the paasche VL airbrush. I want to start practicing but I am not sure if my airbrush is set up right.
> *


i use a badger 150, its a nice gun but iwata is the gun to go with


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 01:41 PM~18194209
> *i use a badger 150, its a nice gun but iwata is the gun to go with
> *



Well I got it free and I dont have funds to upgrade right now, so I thought I might as well get some use out of it. Maybe later I can upgrade. :dunno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 31 2010, 01:48 PM~18194253
> *Well I got it free and I dont have funds to upgrade right now, so I thought I might as well get some use out of it. Maybe later I can upgrade.  :dunno:
> *


b4 u paint a car mess with to see wat kind of stuff u can do with it mess the pressure, u never know magic things can happen


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 02:51 PM~18194580
> *b4 u  paint a car mess with to see wat kind of stuff u can do with it mess the pressure,  u never know magic things can happen
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jul 30 2010, 10:34 PM~18191072
> *undead the garage looks killer cant wait to see it open.. btw where did u get that one from.
> *


Get what from?

If your talking about the garage i made it out of foamcore desplay boards (the ones you use for school projects)


----------



## sr.woodgrain

one more 4 the bomb factory homies



























for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????


----------



## undead white boy

Pics of the hearse you gonna hook it up with ?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 31 2010, 10:13 PM~18196721
> *Pics of the hearse you gonna hook it up with ?
> *


oh yea give me a min let me go take it :0


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 10:10 PM~18196695
> *one more 4 the bomb factory homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice start,I wanted that 4 door but low on funds.  
where are those bumpers from?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 31 2010, 10:29 PM~18196828
> *Nice start, and where are those bumpers from.
> *


it gos way back homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 11:10 PM~18196695
> *one more 4 the bomb factory homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 11:10 PM~18196695
> *one more 4 the bomb factory homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jul 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18189903
> *Bust out the gold shovels because its ground breaking time for UNDEAD CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there will be two levels on the rightside of the shop is the parts locker. On the leftside will be the designroom/bossman's office.The stairs leading up to the second story will be up the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the customers are lining up already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bossman is building a new caddy to mark this day in history
> (this caddy was sold to me by lowridermodels before he left the forum it has been repainted and the trunk opened but thats all)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Shop looks sick Kev! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 10:10 PM~18196695
> *one more 4 the bomb factory homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Sweeeeet Emilio!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq28/85biarittz/PICT1601.jpg[/img]]My Webpage

Started working on the Magnum. Cut out the one door the rest are ready to come. Just waiting on some hinge material before I remove them.


----------



## gseeds

for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????  









hey emilio, i member this, a little history on this show,it was put on by brett chapman, i drew the funnycar up in the corner and the camero in the lower corner and frogie { david garcia } drew the other cars on the poster,i cant remember if i did the lettering or david did it,show was back in the 90's, havent seen this in years! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have my plauque from this show :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Got some work done on the crime scene hauler


















even found the bubble gum light for the roof


----------



## gseeds

even found the bubble gum light for the roof









looking good kev,cant wait till done !! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18201301
> *for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey emilio, i member this, a little history on this show,it was put on by brett chapman, i drew the funnycar up in the corner and the camero in the lower corner and frogie { david garcia } drew the other cars on the poster,i cant remember if i did the lettering or david did it,show was back in the 90's, havent seen this in years! :biggrin:
> *



now that was a nice pcs of history, i got this poster from mike mendoza a bit back. now dat i know the history i need it sign by both of u guys.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2010, 08:43 PM~18202743
> *even found the bubble gum light for the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good kev,cant wait till done !! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## kustombuilder

good morning brothas. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2010, 04:55 PM~18201301
> *for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey emilio, i member this, a little history on this show,it was put on by brett chapman, i drew the funnycar up in the corner and the camero in the lower corner and frogie { david garcia } drew the other cars on the poster,i cant remember if i did the lettering or david did it,show was back in the 90's, havent seen this in years! :biggrin:
> *


Man, that was a along time ago, I remember going to that show, I remember it was near the Carson City Hall


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 1 2010, 04:09 PM~18201051
> *http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq28/85biarittz/PICT1601.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> Started working on the Magnum. Cut out the one door the rest are ready to come. Just waiting on some hinge material before I remove them.
> *


  :tongue:  :tongue:  nice start charles :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 1 2010, 05:09 PM~18201051
> *http://i430.photobucket.com/albums/qq28/85biarittz/PICT1601.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> 
> Started working on the Magnum. Cut out the one door the rest are ready to come. Just waiting on some hinge material before I remove them.
> *



BIG BAD 85 IN THIS MUGG!!! :cheesy: :wow: You got me feelin like crap brother! :biggrin: Dam I need to put these resins down and build something!  Keep us updated OGee!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 1 2010, 08:25 PM~18202523
> *Got some work done on the crime scene hauler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even found the bubble gum light for the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hahaha! Dam Kev, you and them hearses!!! :biggrin: Looks good so far bro and the shop is lookin KILLER!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 1 2010, 05:55 PM~18201301
> *for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey emilio, i member this, a little history on this show,it was put on by brett chapman, i drew the funnycar up in the corner and the camero in the lower corner and frogie { david garcia } drew the other cars on the poster,i cant remember if i did the lettering or david did it,show was back in the 90's, havent seen this in years! :biggrin:
> *



Thats straight cool Emilio...  Yupp, get it signed!!! :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 2 2010, 09:35 AM~18206089
> *good morning brothas. :biggrin:
> *




Why, good evening to you my brotha! :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 2 2010, 07:45 PM~18210855
> *Why, good evening to you my brotha! :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

just droppin' by to say yaw got some hella builds up in here !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 2 2010, 05:48 PM~18208602-->
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:    :tongue:   nice start charles :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Aug 2 2010, 09:37 PM~18210759
> *BIG BAD 85 IN THIS MUGG!!! :cheesy:  :wow: You got me feelin like crap brother! :biggrin: Dam I need to put these resins down and build something!  Keep us updated OGee!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks still working on getting my stuff out of my storage building. And ordering some supplies.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 3 2010, 06:58 AM~18215239
> *Thanks still working on getting my stuff out of my storage building. And ordering some supplies.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jul 31 2010, 10:10 PM~18196695
> *for those who went to this show, do u guys remember???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ok check this out. 

my lady won this at that show, and I have had it at my dads house since then.










And here is the plaque I got at the next years show.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 3 2010, 08:40 PM~18222596
> *And here is the plaque I got at the next years show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i member them i had one of them at one time :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

good morning brothas. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 3 2010, 09:40 PM~18222596
> *Ok check this out.
> 
> my lady won this at that show, and I have had it at my dads house since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the plaque I got at the next years show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was up dave how much u want for that plaque ,


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 3 2010, 12:11 PM~18217034
> *
> *


 IS THIS A NEW CLUB OR WUT FOOL!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I MEAN THE MODEL CAR MAFIA!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 4 2010, 03:43 PM~18229692
> *I MEAN THE MODEL CAR MAFIA!!!!
> *


nope its a lil sumthin im werkin for all of LIL


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 07:58 PM~18229827
> *nope its a lil sumthin im werkin for all of LIL
> *


 :0


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 4 2010, 04:28 PM~18229560
> *was up dave how much u want for that plaque ,
> *


Well this is a piece of history :biggrin: , So we would have to trade for something historical.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 4 2010, 07:58 PM~18229827
> *nope its a lil sumthin im werkin for all of LIL
> *





:wow: 



I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS, BUT IF ITS WHAT I THINK IT IS.................... ITS GONNA GET SHIT JUMPIN AROUND HERE FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 4 2010, 05:20 PM~18229997
> *Well this is a piece of history  :biggrin: , So we would have to trade for something historical.
> *




pm me homie


----------



## just ripe

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18230935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


now this is wat im talking about mike,


----------



## just ripe

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18230935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *




HAHAHA!!! Big Mike BALLIN' with the plaques!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 4 2010, 07:23 PM~18231064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




Like I said before...... TRIPLE OGEE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 4 2010, 03:28 PM~18229560
> *was up dave how much u want for that plaque ,
> *


EMILIOOOOOOO I threw away about 5 of those carson show plaques awhile back! If I find another one ill give it to you carnal!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 4 2010, 07:11 PM~18230935
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


Damn, thats some cool stuff


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18231324
> *EMILIOOOOOOO I threw away about 5 of those carson show plaques awhile back! If I find another one ill give it to you carnal!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18231324
> *EMILIOOOOOOO I threw away about 5 of those carson show plaques awhile back! If I find another one ill give it to you carnal!
> *


 cool homie thnks carnal :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 4 2010, 07:23 PM~18231064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



dam mike u on a roll homie love that flyer


----------



## gseeds

> hey mike i was there !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SUP FOOL...WUTZ CRACKEN!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Aug 5 2010, 05:13 PM~18238735
> *SUP FOOL...WUTZ CRACKEN!
> *


how you doing bro.been trying to call you.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey fellas who's going to san diego


----------



## kustombuilder

Anybody have that lt1 from the 67 street machine?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 6 2010, 05:12 PM~18247564
> *hey fellas who's going to san diego
> *


MY SON AND I PLAN TO GO.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 6 2010, 07:27 PM~18248920
> *MY SON AND I PLAN TO GO.
> *


  might see u guys thur after all


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 6 2010, 04:12 PM~18247564
> *hey fellas who's going to san diego
> *


sr.woodgrain, just ripe, & the mad bomber


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 6 2010, 08:46 PM~18249413
> *sr.woodgrain, just ripe, & the mad bomber
> *


----------



## warsr67

something new


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 7 2010, 09:43 AM~18251894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something new
> *


----------



## chris hicks

What's up D2S family? just want to wish everybody that's going to the show tomorrow good luck in san diego :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 6 2010, 05:35 PM~18248368
> *Anybody have that lt1 from the 67 street machine?
> *


u need parts or the kit???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2010, 03:40 PM~18252941
> *u need parts or the kit???
> *


I just need the motor.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2010, 05:40 PM~18252941
> *u need parts or the kit???
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 7 2010, 06:06 PM~18254162
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 7 2010, 04:54 PM~18253796
> *I just need the motor.
> *


i think i have one i have to check


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jul 17 2010, 12:38 PM~18069473
> *I started to work on this last night, I'm doing another one just like the one I had years ago, maybe a little different, same top though, thos wheels are not staying even though they look pretty good...I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the top, had to lower the rear window frame
> *



Here's another look which I may stick to, just sprayed some primer just to see the flaws, still need to sand a little bit more on the roof :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

8six monte, my new-s to my collection
u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.


----------



## Guest

[/quote]


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 8 2010, 12:14 AM~18254778
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


nice start homie :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

>


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]




> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


nice start homie :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


Thanx Guys!! :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs

like it man looks good


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 09:14 PM~18254778
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That came out nice. 
Where did you get the window plaque from?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 7 2010, 08:11 PM~18254764
> *Here's another look which I may stick to, just sprayed some primer just to see the flaws, still need to sand a little bit more on the roof :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im liking this one  looks sweet jorge


----------



## bigdogg323

> damn emilio monte looks sweet bro
> 
> can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looking sweet !!! going to really look cool painted !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looks great !! really like the way it looks topless, and nice looking seat jimbo !!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 7 2010, 10:14 PM~18254778
> *8six monte, my new-s to my collection
> u notice the jimbo front bench seat, thnx jimbo it work out homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad assssssssss :biggrin: hijo :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


nice start homie :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Thanx Guys!! :biggrin:  
[/quote]
 nice deuce!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 7 2010, 11:11 PM~18254764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 7 2010, 09:11 PM~18254764
> *Here's another look which I may stick to, just sprayed some primer just to see the flaws, still need to sand a little bit more on the roof :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam thats looking SWEEEEEEEET Jorge!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the compliments!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 7 2010, 08:21 PM~18254225
> *i think i have one i have to check
> *


thanks

Emilio and Maz nice cars.


----------



## bigdogg323

wurs the pics from the show :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 8 2010, 07:07 PM~18259751
> *wurs the pics from the show :biggrin:
> *


were not posting none cuzz it was ur turn to take the pix ( pimer man) at this show :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 8 2010, 08:37 PM~18259991
> *were not posting none cuzz it was ur turn to take the pix ( pimer man) at this show :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :banghead: :rant: :rant:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 8 2010, 07:39 PM~18260009
> *:around:  :around:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



X2 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## chris hicks

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 8 2010, 06:37 PM~18259991
> *were not posting none cuzz it was ur turn to take the pix ( pimer man) at this show :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i wont post them in a bit hold on :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 8 2010, 07:37 PM~18259991
> *were not posting none cuzz it was ur turn to take the pix ( pimer man) at this show :biggrin:
> *



j/k homie the willies took pix & mike did to :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

sssoooooo.....where's the pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 07:51 PM~18260712
> *sssoooooo.....where's the pics?? :biggrin:
> *


 yeah wat he said :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

A few pics from the san diego model show! Pics by Son of Hindgeman


----------



## gseeds

thanks willy for the pics, wish i could have been there !!! whos bad ass 65 el camino is that ? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 9 2010, 12:35 AM~18261155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics from the san diego model show! Pics by Son of Hindgeman
> *


Great looking builds and thanks for the pictures. Who are the D2S pictured.
Thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2010, 10:38 PM~18261179
> *thanks willy for the pics, wish i could have been there
> *


x2


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 8 2010, 09:38 PM~18261179
> *thanks willy for the pics, wish i could have been there !!! whos bad ass 65 el camino is that ? :biggrin:
> *


Hey gary this is willie jr other wise known as chilly willy in the Lay it Low world. Alfred owns it but you know who built it cough! cough! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 8 2010, 10:58 PM~18261343
> *Hey gary this is willie jr other wise known as chilly willy in the Lay it Low world. Alfred owns it but you know who built it cough! cough! :wow:
> *


its about time newbie. :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 8 2010, 10:42 PM~18261201
> *Great looking builds and thanks for the pictures. Who are the D2S pictured.
> Thanks
> *


willie jr,willie sr,mike,henry and emilio. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 9 2010, 01:10 AM~18261382
> *willie jr,willie sr,mike,henry and emilio. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 8 2010, 11:11 PM~18261392
> *Thanks KB.
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 8 2010, 08:35 PM~18261155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few pics from the san diego model show! Pics by Son of Hindgeman
> *


All these builds are super nice!!! Thanx for the pics!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 8 2010, 09:58 PM~18261343
> *Hey gary this is willie jr other wise known as chilly willy in the Lay it Low World its alfreds:wow:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 11:23 PM~18261481
> *All these builds are super nice!!! Thanx for the pics!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 09:27 PM~18261518
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 11:31 PM~18261557
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 8 2010, 09:31 PM~18261570
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

time for bed.


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothas.:wave:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 8 2010, 08:35 PM~18261155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: TABLESCRAPERS in SD, thats one of our members, we call him OG STEVE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 9 2010, 10:25 AM~18263972
> *:wow:  TABLESCRAPERS in SD, thats one of our members, we call him OG STEVE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 9 2010, 09:25 AM~18263972
> *:wow:  TABLESCRAPERS in SD, thats one of our members, we call him OG STEVE :biggrin:
> *


Steve was totally cool. And that car was sweeeet!! Nice to have met you steve. :wave:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 9 2010, 09:26 AM~18263981
> *:cheesy:
> *


KB i just wanted to send you a message! Here you go..... :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Have a good day


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18264686
> *KB i just wanted to send you a message! Here you go..... :biggrin:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Have a good day
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 9 2010, 11:04 AM~18264711
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok Homie! :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 9 2010, 12:12 PM~18264781
> *Ok Homie! :buttkick:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Just to let you all know.We are are 17 members strong and growing. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice pics homie, maybe next year i will attend a show in cali, just need to plan for big show! let me know guys.


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice pix mike, thnxz 4 da pix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 9 2010, 06:52 PM~18269862
> *nice pix mike, thnxz 4 da pix :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Next meeting is confirmed for the 22nd at 4pm at Willie Jr's house.


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
NICE :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Is that a 57 or 59 Ford in the back ground??. That is beautiful


----------



## just ripe

57 ford thanx for comp!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

A FEW MORE PICS FROM SAN DIEGO


----------



## warsr67




----------



## just ripe

:wow: thanx willie for picks ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 10 2010, 06:03 PM~18279229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 ford thanx for comp!!!!!
> *


this is sweet mike


----------



## just ripe

tks hijo ... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

TABLESCRAPERS RIDES FRON UP NORTH


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## bugs-one

A lot nice rides.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18281000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :wow: , is that your score from the show?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 10 2010, 10:33 PM~18281000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 10 2010, 10:33 PM~18281000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around: :around:    :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 10 2010, 08:20 PM~18279376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TABLESCRAPERS RIDES FRON UP NORTH
> *



nice pics guys looks like it was a good show og steve is a coo dude he has the club building 32 fords this month now you see what we have to go against :wow: we in trouble :biggrin: 

alot of nice pics that glass house is bad


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2010, 11:59 AM~18284934
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 11 2010, 04:36 PM~18287035
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chris hicks

Hey what's up d2s fam i just wanted everybody to know that light blue 57 chevy and that 61 impala you took pictures of is my homie tubby i was with at the riverside show he was the one with the caddy that won 2nd place in the low rider class.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 11 2010, 06:14 PM~18288271
> *Hey what's up d2s fam i just wanted everybody to know that light blue 57 chevy and that 61 impala you took pictures of is my homie tubby i was with at the riverside show he was the one with the caddy that won 2nd place in the low rider class.
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18288965
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 11 2010, 05:36 PM~18287035
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

...WHATS UP MY DOWN2SCALE BROTHAS !


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

whats up everyone! nice pics too keep them coming.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 11 2010, 07:14 PM~18288271
> *Hey what's up d2s fam i just wanted everybody to know that light blue 57 chevy and that 61 impala you took pictures of is my homie tubby i was with at the riverside show he was the one with the caddy that won 2nd place in the low rider class.
> *


Wats up chris! this is willie jr. That 57 chevy was sweet. Hey bro i hope you make the next meeting at my house. I have your club shirt for you, so you can fly your colors with the rest of the club. See ya bro.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 11 2010, 10:28 PM~18289982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...WHATS UP MY DOWN2SCALE BROTHAS !
> *


Man bro that smiley face is on steroids!!!!!!    :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 01:09 AM~18290597
> *Man bro that smiley face is on steroids!!!!!!        :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

one New project and old project to finish for route 66. What do you think?


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18293971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one New project and old project to finish for route 66. What do you think?
> *


Those are both badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam Willie.car looks nice.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 12 2010, 01:44 PM~18294126
> *Those are both badass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks laidframe!!! Starting to get back into it! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

Love that roadster!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 03:16 PM~18294975
> *Dam Willie.car looks nice.
> *


Thank you sir!! Im trying. Hey dude i have that vette engine for you if you wanted it! Fo you $10.00... Let me know :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Aug 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18295191
> *Love that roadster!
> *


Thanks dude!!! Just getting back into the builds again!  :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 04:36 PM~18295199
> *Thank you sir!! Im trying. Hey dude i have that vette engine for you if you wanted it! Fo you $10.00... Let me know :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 12:23 PM~18293971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one New project and old project to finish for route 66. What do you think?
> *


hey jr projects look sweet mister


----------



## kustombuilder

I'm on my way to chilly willie's house to try and car Jack that roadster. :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 02:23 PM~18293971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one New project and old project to finish for route 66. What do you think?
> *


NICE WILLIE..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18293971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one New project and old project to finish for route 66. What do you think?
> *


nice chilly willie, can i have it :biggrin:   :0 :cheesy:   :wow: :uh:  
:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :ugh: :angel: :tears: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 01:23 PM~18293971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one New project and old project to finish for route 66. What do you think?
> *



DAM CHILLY!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Good to see you on now! Looks badass bro! :wow: :wow: :yes: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 05:19 PM~18295995
> *I'm on my way to chilly willie's house to try and car Jack that roadster. :0
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 12 2010, 07:28 PM~18296996
> *nice  chilly willie, can i have it  :biggrin:      :0  :cheesy:      :wow:  :uh:
> :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:  :angel:  :tears:  :dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:29 PM~18297009
> *DAM CHILLY!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Good to see you on now! Looks badass bro! :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


Thanks jimbo ! I hope i can contribute something to the club!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 07:58 PM~18297316
> *:machinegun:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 08:00 PM~18297330
> *Thanks jimbo ! I hope i can contribute something to the club!
> *



You already have in a MAJOR way Willie, you along with pops and all the other OGees and Triple OGees in the club have been my inspiration for MANY years brother!!! :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:30 PM~18297017
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Hey has anybody seen my roadster? Somebody jacked it! .....Maybe KB


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18297375
> *Hey has anybody seen my roadster? Somebody jacked it! .....Maybe KB
> *




:yessad: :sprint:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 08:03 PM~18297369
> *You already have in a MAJOR way Willie, you along with pops and all the other OGees and Triple OGees in the club have been my inspiration for MANY years brother!!! :happysad:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot bro! Its been a long time for me and my dad has never stopped. He has been an inspiration. Along with the rest of the Down 2 Scale brothers!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18297330
> *Thanks jimbo ! I hope i can contribute something to the club!
> *


WHATS UP SON ? BUILDS ARE LOOKING GREAT. I KNOW YOU CANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18297375
> *Hey has anybody seen my roadster? Somebody jacked it! .....Maybe KB
> *


 :wow: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 07:04 PM~18297375
> *Hey has anybody seen my roadster? Somebody jacked it! .....Maybe KB
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 08:08 PM~18297416
> *Thanks alot bro! Its been a long time for me and my dad has never stopped. He has been an inspiration. Along with the rest of the Down 2 Scale brothers!
> *



Cant wait to see you start a thread brother...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 12 2010, 07:15 PM~18297484
> *Cant wait to see you start a thread brother...
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Sup guys.
my newest build.
I got a repopped F-250 fleetside, plans are to raise it so high you'll get a nose bleed from being in it,custom interior as well as a smoothed bed and a sound system in the bed as well as in the interior.
Some teaser pics.



























Oh yha i got a long way to go still LOL but those little itty bitty mini trucks will be in fear for their lives :0


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Went to collectors choice today and say something i really liked. :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 11:15 PM~18298681
> *Went to collectors choice today and say something i really liked. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow bro, another one to collect dust on your table! :cheesy: lol j.k. Really bro, i really want you to finish sumptin! Cuz i know you can build!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 12 2010, 08:03 PM~18296754
> *NICE WILLIE..... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I second that bro! Cant wait to see the paint on this one!


----------



## gseeds

> super nice !!!! cant wait to see this one done, glad to see you getting back into the game !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Highlander 64

> super nice !!!! cant wait to see this one done, glad to see you getting back into the game !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> What up Mr Seeds ,How u been?
Click to expand...


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 13 2010, 03:27 AM~18299597
> *What up Mr Seeds ,How u been?
> *


hey david, good thanks, just got off work at 130 am , been putting in 10 hours aday and was just told i may have to work sat and sunday, im beat !!!! but i can use the money !!talk to you later :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 13 2010, 01:18 AM~18299552
> *Wow bro, another one to collect dust on your table! :cheesy: lol j.k. Really bro, i really want you to finish sumptin! Cuz i know you can build!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 12 2010, 11:36 PM~18299639
> *hey david, good thanks, just got off work at 130 am  , been putting in 10 hours aday and was just told i may have to work sat and sunday, im beat !!!! but i can use the money !!talk to you later :biggrin:
> *


What's up Gary, glad you are doing good :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18300876
> *What's up Gary, glad you are doing good :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 07:58 AM~18301002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats up with those big smileys bro!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 13 2010, 09:59 AM~18301011
> *WTF!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao: Whats up with those big smileys bro!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


the other ones are to small. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 08:58 AM~18301002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 13 2010, 10:30 AM~18301176
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


whats up brotha


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 09:33 AM~18301191
> *whats up brotha
> *



Aw man, just wakin' up checkin the boards. Gonna go re-cop some supplies today.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 13 2010, 10:37 AM~18301211
> *Aw man, just wakin' up checkin the boards. Gonna go re-cop some supplies today.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric

is that a pyro cord? :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 13 2010, 09:09 AM~18301487
> *is that a pyro cord? :wow:
> *


nope lindberg kit :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18297375
> *Hey has anybody seen my roadster? Somebody jacked it! .....Maybe KB
> *















By the way.Thx for the 62 wagon. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 01:49 PM~18302930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.Thx for the 62 wagon. :biggrin:
> *


Thats messed up bro! you jacked my 62 wen i wasnt looking! :wow: :wow: Thats cool cause im getting a couple more for myself and someone else.  i just need to find them :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 08:58 AM~18301002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kb were do you get those smileis on steroids! Or have you been working out. :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 12 2010, 08:09 PM~18297428
> *WHATS UP SON  ?  BUILDS ARE LOOKING GREAT. I KNOW YOU CANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.
> *


Hey pops, Im trying to catch you!  Thanks! :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Aug 13 2010, 03:03 PM~18303025-->
> 
> 
> 
> Kb were do you get those smileis on steroids! Or have you been working out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you couldnt tell i have been working out when i went to your pad? :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chilly willie_@Aug 13 2010, 03:00 PM~18303006
> *Thats messed up bro! you jacked my 62 wen i wasnt looking!  :wow:  :wow: Thats cool cause im getting a couple more for myself and someone else.   i just need to find them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 13 2010, 03:03 PM~18303025
> *Kb were do you get those smileis on steroids! Or have you been working out. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 01:49 PM~18302930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.Thx for the 62 wagon. :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up D2S fam i was digging in the garage and i ran across a old 51 chevy kit i had a long time ago but im missing the interior and the motor for it but im still working on it, I cut the trunk and i want to do the doors but im kinda scared to mess with them dont want to f**k up so will someone cut them and hinge them for i will appreciated!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2010, 10:15 PM~18298681
> *Went to collectors choice today and say something i really liked. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was up kb nice car u picked up. but if u dont build this kit by the september meetting im dropping out of the club homie n im not joking :0  






























j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:  :happysad: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:   
ur homie sr woodgrain


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18304600
> *was up kb nice car u picked up.  but if u dont build this kit by the september meetting im dropping out of the club homie n  im not joking  :0
> j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :happysad:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ur homie  sr woodgrain
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18304600
> *was up kb nice car u picked up.  but if u dont build this kit by the september meetting im dropping out of the club homie n  im not joking  :0
> j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :happysad:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ur homie  sr woodgrain
> *


im messing with it right now. :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18304600
> *was up kb nice car u picked up.  but if u dont build this kit by the september meetting im dropping out of the club homie n  im not joking  :0
> j/k :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :happysad:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ur homie  sr woodgrain
> *


Man KB just got punk' ed :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good one Emilio!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18304885
> *im messing with it right now. :cheesy:
> *


????? Wat are you messig with?    hno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 13 2010, 09:05 PM~18305247
> *????? Wat are you messig with?       hno:
> *


with that 62 imp wagon you gave me :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 13 2010, 08:02 PM~18305235
> *Man KB just got punk' ed :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Good one Emilio!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 07:08 PM~18305271
> *with that 62 imp wagon you gave me :0
> *


PICS OR IT AIN'T HAPPENING  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 13 2010, 10:32 PM~18305832
> *PICS OR IT AIN'T HAPPENING   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam any color sugesstions for my ford?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 10:56 AM~18308115
> *Dam any color sugesstions for my ford?
> *


two tone kb. build it 4 the bomb factory ( a bombita )ese


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 14 2010, 12:01 PM~18308143
> *two tone kb. build it 4 the bomb factory ( a bombita )ese
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18304885
> *im messing with it right now. :cheesy:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:15 PM~18308601
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  hno:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 10:56 AM~18308115
> *Dam any color sugesstions for my ford?
> *


How about pink with little flowers !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 12:18 PM~18308629
> *How about HOT pink with little PURPLE flowers !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



Fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 01:18 PM~18308629
> *How about pink with little flowers !!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


That would be good if I was going to give it to you.but I'm not. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:20 PM~18308638
> *Fixed. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 12:23 PM~18308661
> *That would be good if I was going to give it to you.but I'm not. :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 12:23 PM~18308661
> *That would be good if I was going to give it to you.but I'm not. :0
> *


But i dont like flowers


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 01:31 PM~18308694
> *But i dont like flowers
> *


----------



## jimbo

Gotta go grocery shop with the ol' lady... :angry:  BE BACK BROTHERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 14 2010, 01:35 PM~18308719
> *Gotta go grocery shop with the ol' lady... :angry:   BE BACK BROTHERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 12:37 PM~18308729
> *
> *


2 tone silver and charcoal gray with black to separate the colors :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 14 2010, 01:51 PM~18308789
> *2 tone silver and charcoal gray with black to separate the colors :happysad:
> *


Oh ya huh.that sounds hot. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 12:53 PM~18308798
> *Oh ya huh.that sounds hot. :cheesy:
> *


then when its done you can give to me :biggrin: 
























if it gets done :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 14 2010, 01:57 PM~18308822
> *then when its done you can give to me :biggrin:
> if it gets done :scrutinize:
> *


 :0


----------



## warsr67

have to build a 39 ,comming soon. NORWALK SHOW ON FRONT SREET TODAY SAT.


----------



## warsr67

COMMING SOON TO YOUR LOCAL SHOWS. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 01:15 PM~18309277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to build  a 39 ,comming soon.    NORWALK SHOW ON FRONT SREET TODAY SAT.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 05:17 PM~18309288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMING SOON TO YOUR LOCAL SHOWS. :thumbsup:
> *


yes!!!! 53 hardtop !! high on my real car wish list, anymore pics of the show? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 01:17 PM~18309288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMING SOON TO YOUR LOCAL SHOWS. :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah willie go for it mister can't wait till this is done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

MORE BOMB FOR THE FACTORY


----------



## warsr67

EDDIE'S DAD 39 BOMB ONE BAD RIDE,


----------



## warsr67

BIG DOG STYLE


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 06:48 PM~18310643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always like to see sumthing diff sweet lookin buick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

badasss pics willie


----------



## undead white boy

Brought this one back from the dead


----------



## undead white boy

Thought i would offer up something for D2S members only.
Up for grabs is the boat from the 65 chevy pickup/boat combo.
Its painted but needs reclearing (will reclear if wanted) and is only missing the truck,trailer rims,and boat motor BUT i will toos togeather a care package for the missing parts. Im looking for $25 for it or i will trade for a complete 41 chevy pickup.

Pics.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 07:18 PM~18310477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful pictures man.. this was the first time i was sort of diggin leg warmers
on a 65,,, personally the long show pipes would helped the retro thing.
but the shorter side pipes? = over kill.... somebody on hear is gonna is
replicate the 65 just the same, the car is just to pretty.. i bet somebody got the blade
out now? gettin them flames! Im not hating,,Im waiting to see the build.
did yall see the wagon in the background? :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

My new work station! this is were it all happens!! and new project progress just need to paint the body. Chevy monster truck. Wat do you all think


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 12:03 AM~18311698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new work station! this is were it all happens!! and new project progress just need to paint the body. Chevy monster truck. Wat do you all think
> *


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 11:04 PM~18311713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 07:48 PM~18310643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey pops i didnt know you wer going !!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 11:03 PM~18311698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I have been trying for years to get one of those work benches. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 12:12 AM~18311770
> *What do you mean?
> *


I dont mean anything.just sitting here sipping on some kool-aid. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 11:17 PM~18311800
> *I dont mean anything.just sitting here sipping on some kool-aid. :biggrin:
> *


Ohh yea!! i just finished my kool- aid sucka! :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 12:19 AM~18311808
> *Ohh yea!! i just finished my kool- aid sucka! :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 14 2010, 11:15 PM~18311784
> *Man I have been trying for years to get one of those work benches.  :uh:
> *


Yea bro i couldnt pass this one up. I got it for freeee!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 11:20 PM~18311812
> *:wow:
> *


Thats rite sucka you should look like that!!!!! :around: :around: :around:


----------



## chilly willie

Why u duckin me sucka! show your self on this here forum! i know your there! sucka! :ninja: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 12:24 AM~18311841
> *Why u duckin me sucka! show your self on this here forum! i know your there! sucka! :ninja:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 14 2010, 11:26 PM~18311854
> *
> *


Is that all you can say is post a little face! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 12:28 AM~18311878
> *Is that all you can say is post a little face! :wow:
> *


 :yes: :ninja: :naughty:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 10:03 PM~18311698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey know that nova :biggrin: 

wait is that a 62 wagon in the back jr :wow: hmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> Brought this one back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kev this is going to look pretty bad ass when done !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 10:30 PM~18310551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDDIE'S  DAD 39 BOMB  ONE BAD RIDE,
> *


yea that 39 is Bad Ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

thanks for posting up the pics from the show, this chevy hear is a car i painted back in the mid '80s ! cool dude name nick, they did a page or two in lowrider magazine on the car,nice to see its still around !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 15 2010, 06:39 AM~18312411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for posting up the pics from the show, this chevy hear is a car i painted back in the mid '80s ! cool dude name nick, they did a page or two in lowrider magazine on the car,nice to see its still around !!!!! :biggrin:
> *



   Classy paint job homie ! Real clean.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 02:28 AM~18311878
> *Is that all you can say is post a little face! :wow:
> *


KB has over 37k smiley faces and still going strong. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 15 2010, 11:30 AM~18312938
> *KB has over 37k smiley faces and still going strong.  :biggrin:
> *




truth!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 08:40 AM~18312999
> *truth!
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 11:24 PM~18311841
> *Why u duckin me sucka! show your self on this here forum! i know your there! sucka! :ninja:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> Brought this one back from the dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kev this is going to look pretty bad ass when done !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X2 Looks killer Kev!!! :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 14 2010, 07:30 PM~18310551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDDIE'S  DAD 39 BOMB  ONE BAD RIDE,
> *



Dam Eddie pops ride is GANGSTA!!! :wow: Is that the original Gangsters Paradise? :nicoderm: hno: hno:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 14 2010, 11:03 PM~18311698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new work station! this is were it all happens!! and new project progress just need to paint the body. Chevy monster truck. Wat do you all think
> *



Niiiiiiiice Chilly Willie!!! Thats monster trucks lookin badass brotha!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 




And thanks for all the flickas Mister OGee Willie Sir!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 15 2010, 08:50 AM~18313314
> *Dam Eddie pops ride is GANGSTA!!!  :wow: Is that the original Gangsters Paradise? :nicoderm:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: OG, DOUBLE OG, TRIPLE OG :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 15 2010, 09:30 AM~18312938
> *KB has over 37k smiley faces and still going strong.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2010, 09:40 AM~18312999
> *truth!
> *


untrue.i say something.













sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 11:32 AM~18313854
> *untrue.i say something.
> sometimes. :biggrin:
> *



was up kb , wats this bootleg mafia thing on ur avetar, no were on ur avatar has D2S on it, u need to represent our logo homie, change it or im going to take mines down with all do respect to u and to the club.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 15 2010, 04:57 PM~18315369
> *was up kb , wats this bootleg mafia thing on ur avetar, no were on ur avatar  has D2S on it, u need to represent our logo  homie, change it or im going to take mines down with all do respect to u and to the club.
> *


Sorry bro.I made the changes i could.Certain things i can not change with out disrespecting bot D2S and Rollerz.Thats why i havent put the D2s avi.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 06:06 PM~18316131
> *Sorry bro.I made the changes i could.Certain things i can not change with out disrespecting bot D2S and Rollerz.Thats why i havent put the D2s avi.
> *


Yeah but it says kustobuilder Not Rollers only???? :biggrin: :biggrin: wats up with that. is there a kustombuilder club?


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 15 2010, 03:57 PM~18315369
> *was up kb , wats this bootleg mafia thing on ur avetar, no were on ur avatar  has D2S on it, u need to represent our logo  homie, change it or im going to take mines down with all do respect to u and to the club.
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 07:10 PM~18316157
> *Yeah but it says kustobuilder Not Rollers only????  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wats up with that. is there a kustombuilder club?
> *


no but in order to stay neutral i left it with my name.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 06:12 PM~18316168
> *no but in order to stay neutral i left it with my name.
> *


is that somewere in the middle? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 07:18 PM~18316192
> *is that somewere in the middle?  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


yes sir.


----------



## kustombuilder

Besides.I represent both clubs proudly in my sig and these types of issues should be discussed in pm or at the meeting.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 06:06 PM~18316131
> *Sorry bro.I made the changes i could.Certain things i can not change with out disrespecting bot D2S and Rollerz.Thats why i havent put the D2s avi.
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 06:26 PM~18316259
> *Besides.I represent both clubs proudly in my sig and these types of issues should be discussed in pm or at the meeting.
> *


 :thumbsup: well do


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

to all d2s members one the rules that was made was that all members had to put there club logo up IT EXCLUDES NO ONE unless u are in a car club then u can fly ur car club logo on ur avi other than that there is no REASON why u should'nt have ur d2s or car club up 

thank you
bigdogg323


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

x2


----------



## kustombuilder

Put a lil work on the 37 ford today also. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Comming to a show near you soon. Projects to be done hopefully this year... :wave:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 15 2010, 09:55 AM~18313338
> *Niiiiiiiice Chilly Willie!!! Thats monster trucks lookin badass brotha!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> And thanks for all the flickas Mister OGee Willie Sir!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Thanks jimbo... maybe painted the body by next week :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: SWEET PROJECTS CW CAN I HAVE'EM :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 15 2010, 09:38 PM~18318148
> *:0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: SWEET PROJECTS CW CAN I HAVE'EM  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Maybeee... :biggrin: Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 08:46 PM~18318249
> *Maybeee... :biggrin: Lol
> *


 :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18318036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comming to a show near you soon. Projects to be done hopefully this year...  :wave:
> *


Kool lookn' projects. I really like the Cord and Buick.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 15 2010, 10:15 PM~18318574
> *Kool lookn' projects. I really like the Cord and Buick.
> *


Thanks truscale, The 37cord is almost 10yrs old im just getting back in the game. It needs interior. The buick is something i picked up from Highlander 64. I just have to paint and do the interior as well. But thanks for the comps homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18318036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comming to a show near you soon. Projects to be done hopefully this year...  :wave:
> *


These are bad ass bro! Looking forward to seeing more from all these....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 10:29 PM~18318036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comming to a show near you soon. Projects to be done hopefully this year...  :wave:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MKD904

Nice Looking projects..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Aug 16 2010, 09:29 AM~18320365
> *Nice Looking projects..
> *


X2 ILL BE KEEPIN AN EYE OUT FOR ALL OF THESE!!


----------



## kustombuilder

What's up my d2s brothas


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Good looking Customs


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 16 2010, 01:53 PM~18322569
> *Good looking Customs
> *


X2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 15 2010, 09:02 PM~18317741
> *Put a lil work on the 37 ford today also. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking kb its astart :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 PM~18318036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comming to a show near you soon. Projects to be done hopefully this year...  :wave:
> *


nice pics mr, willie jr ur cars r look-n good  can i have them :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

I put in a lil work today on the 37 ford.I'll post pics later.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

To all the D2S members that gave me thier email.I just emailed you the clubs contact list.Please check your email.I will also have hard copies at the meeting.


----------



## kustombuilder

put in a lil work today. :biggrin: 






































While having a few of these. :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 16 2010, 09:58 PM~18328428
> *put in a lil work today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While having a few of these. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 16 2010, 11:36 PM~18329576
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothas.
Gonna try to put in a lil more work in today on the 37. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 08:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *


That's bad azz bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *



nice mister lov da 300


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 09:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18337791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow Great looking build.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 06:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *


willie u always got sum sweet builds sir


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothas


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 09:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *


NICE CUSTOM TOUCHES !


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *




Sick 300 Willie!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean ride Willie, LOVE that color too! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18347403
> *Sick 300 Willie!!!
> *


X2! Love that color !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 17 2010, 10:03 PM~18337130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE DOWN 20 TO GO !!! 300
> *


great detail work willie, and very clean build !! nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

this one is for all the homies from the bomb squad


----------



## kustombuilder

Headed to coast airbrush to see what goodies I see. :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 04:46 PM~18355558
> *Headed to coast airbrush to see what goodies I see. :cheesy:
> *


Thats a cool place. I want to go again when I have some extra cash.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 19 2010, 05:50 PM~18355585
> *Thats a cool place. I want to go again when I have some extra cash.
> *


Haha I know.I drive way out here and spend more on gas than what I buy.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 19 2010, 05:00 PM~18355687
> *Haha I know.I drive way out here and spend more on gas than what I buy.
> *


Next time give me your order and I will spend your money :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 19 2010, 06:02 PM~18355700
> *Next time give me your order and I will spend your money  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 19 2010, 03:32 PM~18355421
> *this one is for all  the homies from the bomb squad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  pics emilio
pass thru yesterday it was packed :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morn brothas


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 09:14 AM~18361517
> *Good morn brothas
> *


So wat did you buy at the airbrush. I hope its something you will use. :biggrin: :wow: Just kidding Good morning sir


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 11:35 AM~18362123
> *So wat did you buy at the airbrush. I hope its something you will use.  :biggrin:  :wow: Just kidding Good morning sir
> *


I got me this clear sheet of plastic to do stencils.cost me a buck.that place has so much cool stuff


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 10:48 AM~18362218
> *I got me this clear sheet of plastic to do stencils.cost me a buck.that place has so much cool stuff
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Never been there . I need to go to buy an airbrush. Anyone have any suggestions on a good airbrush. Let me know :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 11:53 AM~18362252
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Never been there . I need to go to buy an airbrush. Anyone have any suggestions on a good airbrush. Let me know :cheesy:
> *


I have a couple and have used several diffrent ones but iwata to me is the best.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 10:59 AM~18362297
> *I have a couple and have used several diffrent ones but iwata to me is the best.
> *


X2


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 10:48 AM~18362218
> *I got me this clear sheet of plastic to do stencils.cost me a buck.that place has so much cool stuff
> *


You spent $20 on gas so you could buy a $1 piece of plastic. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 20 2010, 12:19 PM~18362436
> *You spent $20 on gas so you could buy a $1 piece of plastic.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir and enjoyed every min of it. :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 11:24 AM~18362483
> *Yes sir and enjoyed every min of it. :biggrin:
> *


you think MRI film is good for stencil work? i have a bunch :happysad:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 11:24 AM~18362483
> *Yes sir and enjoyed every min of it. :biggrin:
> *


As long as you enjoyed the time...Hopefully you will use that dollars worth of plastic.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 20 2010, 12:52 PM~18362690
> *you think MRI film is good for stencil work? i have a bunch :happysad:
> *


Dam never thought about it but it should.is it clear?


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 20 2010, 12:18 PM~18362880
> *Dam never thought about it but it should.is it clear?
> *


NOPE BUT IM SURE IT WILL BE IF I PUT RUBBING ALCOHOL ON IT :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 20 2010, 12:53 PM~18362700
> *As long as you enjoyed the time...Hopefully you will use that dollars worth of plastic.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hell ya I am


----------



## undead white boy

hey fam I have some good words on my schooling I am now a ford certified mechanic. I can work on any ford vehicle in the ford dealership including SVT :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:29 PM~18366269
> *hey fam I have some good words on my schooling I am now a ford certified mechanic. I can work on any ford vehicle in the ford dealership including SVT :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie, keep it up lil homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 09:29 PM~18366269
> *hey fam I have some good words on my schooling I am now a ford certified mechanic. I can work on any ford vehicle in the ford dealership including SVT :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


way to go kevin keep pressing toward your goal. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:29 PM~18366269
> *hey fam I have some good words on my schooling I am now a ford certified mechanic. I can work on any ford vehicle in the ford dealership including SVT :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



GOOD SHIT BRO!!! Dam if I had a ford for DAM sho I would be comin' to you dogg! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Thanks guys next up is my california SMOG certificates.And no i won't hook your failing car up with a pass i like the money i'll be earning too much to risk it :0


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 09:29 PM~18366269
> *hey fam I have some good words on my schooling I am now a ford certified mechanic. I can work on any ford vehicle in the ford dealership including SVT :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:35 PM~18366311
> *Thanks guys next up is my california SMOG certificates.And no i won't hook your failing car up with a pass i like the money i'll be earning too much to risk it :0
> *


Hell yeah Kevv, handle your biz brotha. Soon you'll be makin BIG DOUGH...  :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:35 PM~18366311
> *Thanks guys next up is my california SMOG certificates.And no i won't hook your failing car up with a pass i like the money i'll be earning too much to risk it :0
> *


agh homie maybe u could smog my models homie b4 each show lol  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 20 2010, 08:38 PM~18366329
> *agh homie maybe u could smog my models homie b4 each show lol   :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok that'll be 15 bucks LOL


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:39 PM~18366335
> *Ok that'll be 15 bucks LOL
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:39 PM~18366335
> *Ok that'll be 15 bucks LOL
> *


 dam ur expensive, :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 20 2010, 08:42 PM~18366349
> *dam ur expensive,  :biggrin:
> *


LOL average price is $30 i know how your models dont have emission control devices on them :scrutinize: :scrutinize: i know how you toss out the EGR and hollow out the catalytic converters on your impalas LOL


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:48 PM~18366381
> *LOL average price is $30 i know how your models dont have emission control devices on them :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: i know how you toss out the EGR and hollow out the catalytic converters on your impalas LOL
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 20 2010, 08:50 PM~18366391
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL busted huh
Thats why my double blower cadillac is a trailer queen only.Those blowers aren't stock and aren't california emissions approved.And for the catalytic converter that thing went away along time ago for that car LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 20 2010, 09:36 PM~18366319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 20 2010, 01:20 PM~18362902
> *NOPE BUT IM SURE IT WILL BE IF I PUT RUBBING ALCOHOL ON IT :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 08:55 PM~18366415
> *LOL busted huh
> Thats why my double blower cadillac is a trailer queen only.Those blowers aren't stock and aren't california emissions approved.And for the catalytic converter that thing went away along time ago for that car LOL
> *




Hahaha! Real shit... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Aug 20 2010, 09:55 PM~18366415
> *LOL busted huh
> Thats why my double blower cadillac is a trailer queen only.Those blowers aren't stock and aren't california emissions approved.And for the catalytic converter that thing went away along time ago for that car LOL
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Reminder.Meeting is tomarrow at Willie jr's house at 4pm.Guest are welcome.Please let me know if you need directions to willies house.


----------



## chris hicks

What's up david you got me homie for tomorrow bro i need to get out and be with my D2S family!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 21 2010, 11:25 AM~18369121
> *What's up david you got me homie for tomorrow bro i need to get out and be with my D2S family!!!!!!
> *


  ill scoop you up no later than 3:30.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2010, 11:11 AM~18369068
> *Reminder.Meeting is tomarrow at Willie jr's house at 4pm.Guest are welcome.Please let me know if you need directions to willies house.
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 21 2010, 10:53 AM~18369276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2010, 10:11 AM~18369068
> *Reminder.Meeting is tomarrow at Willie jr's house at 4pm.Guest are welcome.Please let me know if you need directions to willies house.
> *


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2010, 11:31 AM~18369153
> * ill scoop you up no later than 3:30.
> *


Thanks bro i'll be ready!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 21 2010, 11:53 AM~18369276
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 21 2010, 10:11 AM~18369068
> *Reminder.Meeting is tomarrow at Willie jr's house at 4pm.Guest are welcome.Please let me know if you need directions to willies house.
> *



hey k.b is it tomorrow, or tomarrow, :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 21 2010, 04:26 PM~18370626
> *hey k.b is it tomorrow, or tomarrow,  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Dam spell check.I meant maña.haha


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> Dam spell check.I meant maña.haha
> [/q


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

whats up fellas what time is meeting at i am closing tommorow and might not make it HAHA  just give me the time and set mt clock for it speaker phone. :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Aug 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18371123
> *whats up fellas what time is meeting at i am closing tommorow and might not make it HAHA   just give me the time and set mt clock for it speaker phone.  :happysad:
> *



was up gils it will be 4pm our time


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 21 2010, 10:50 PM~18372831
> *was up gils it will be 4pm our time
> *


X2


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

WE WANT TO WECOME SHOW ROD FREAK AND MAZDAT TO DOWN 2 SCALE MCC. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

welcome homies,


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18380111
> *WE WANT TO WECOME  SHOW ROD FREAK AND MAZDAT TO DOWN 2 SCALE MCC.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


  wecome felllas .... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

hno: hno: hno: :wow: 

Thanks Guys for the Welcome

It's an honor and a pleasure to become the newest member of Down II Scale model club. I will try my best to represent the club as best I can. I will not let you down , but mosly I'll try too have alot of fun. :biggrin: 

Gracias Homies


----------



## chris hicks

Welcome showrod to the family bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 22 2010, 11:26 PM~18380419
> *Welcome showrod to the family bro... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


welcome mazdat to bro i did'nt for get you homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Pictures from the Down 2 Scale meeting... more to come :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie




----------



## chilly willie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

:wow: :wow: :wow: ogs :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

damn willie !!!!!!!!!!!!! that rivi is rite on time !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Happy Birthday K.B. And yes at least he finish his CAKE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 23 2010, 01:42 AM~18380522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ogs :biggrin:
> *


man that looks like fun !!wish i was there, glad to see eddie back in the picture!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie




----------



## gseeds

man look at that line up !!!! how in the world did jorge sneek into the picture ????








j/k jorge welcome to the club bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

eddie the monte is sick !!!! :biggrin: 
and the 58 is looking great !! dig the visor !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

i really like the dtaging plque!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

nice !!cant wait to see this one done !!!


----------



## chilly willie

Thank You to all my club homies. And also our guest Latin skull. And a big warm welcome to mazdat, and show rod freak glad to have you guys as members. I would also like to say congrats to my pops and moms Happy 50th wedding anniversary... you are an inspiration to us all. And we cant forget our buddy K.B. a very happy birthday we wish you many more yrs and hope you enjoyed yourself.. And thanks for finishing something.. Your cake :biggrin: :biggrin: Had a great time as always with you guys. Enjoy the pics. Until next time brothers Peace out... Willie jr :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds




----------



## gseeds

seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk what you think.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 22 2010, 09:36 PM~18380486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx for the warm welcome today, It was great meeting you guys !! Looking foward for future meets and shows, flying the colors!!

Gary, I was able to sneak in that pic, luckily I didn't break the camera :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408

d2s looking good guys that 41 is bad ass clean stuff them 58s r killin it


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to thank everyone for the birthday wishes.I had alot of fun with family and friends. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18380111
> *WE WANT TO WECOME  SHOW ROD FREAK AND MAZDAT TO DOWN 2 SCALE MCC.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Welcome to the club guys.Its great to have you in the family now.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 11:29 PM~18380894
> *seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> *


Well said.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 22 2010, 10:36 PM~18380486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 23 2010, 09:29 AM~18382416
> *:wow:
> *


gotz to get you to start building.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2010, 09:37 AM~18382947
> *gotz to get you to start building.
> *


i will when evan starts school :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 23 2010, 10:57 AM~18383122
> *i will when evan starts school :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 23 2010, 10:09 AM~18383244
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 23 2010, 12:51 AM~18380111
> *WE WANT TO WECOME  SHOW ROD FREAK AND MAZDAT TO DOWN 2 SCALE MCC.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


Welcome to the club.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2010, 12:29 AM~18380894
> *seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> *


I will contact you this week on this so we can bring it up at the next meeting and get a final rule on this.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 23 2010, 09:39 AM~18383482
> *Welcome to the club.
> *


Thanx Biarittz!!! Thanx guys for the warm welcome!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 23 2010, 11:39 AM~18383482
> *Welcome to the club.
> *


x2


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 11:43 PM~18380529
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn willie !!!!!!!!!!!!! that rivi is rite on time !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY, NEEDS SOME BELLFLOWERS ON IT.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 22 2010, 09:51 PM~18380111
> *WE WANT TO WECOME  SHOW ROD FREAK AND MAZDAT TO DOWN 2 SCALE MCC.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


welcome to the club homies, glad to have u in our club :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk what you think.
> [/quote
> :0


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 10:29 PM~18380894
> *seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> *


 :0 :0 :happysad: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 24 2010, 06:23 PM~18396467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 24 2010, 04:23 PM~18396467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 22 2010, 10:39 PM~18380506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Rivi looks good. I have a friend welding up my cowl on my real one as we speak, or as I type . Doing the hood like your model as well. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 22 2010, 09:51 PM~18380111
> *WE WANT TO WECOME  SHOW ROD FREAK AND MAZDAT TO DOWN 2 SCALE MCC.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *




BIG WELCOME Showrodfreak and Mazdat!!! :cheesy: 


:h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 08:53 PM~18397813
> *BIG WELCOME Showrodfreak and Mazdat!!!  :cheesy:
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## jimbo

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 11:29 PM~18380894
> *seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> *




:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 06:53 PM~18397813
> *BIG WELCOME Showrodfreak and Mazdat!!!  :cheesy:
> :h5:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 08:57 PM~18397846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: dam who is that bad ass with the cake?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 06:57 PM~18397846
> *[
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## jimbo

Oh yeah and HAPPY 50 ANNIVERSARY WILLIE!!! I hope to be there with my ol' lady someday! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:04 PM~18397919
> *Oh yeah and HAPPY 50 ANNIVERSARY WILLIE!!! I hope to be there with my ol' lady someday! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 24 2010, 08:01 PM~18397893
> *:wow: dam who is that bad ass with the cake?
> *



:wow: :wow: I heard you finished it! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 09:05 PM~18397934
> *:wow:  :wow: I heard you finished it! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 07:04 PM~18397919
> *Oh yeah and HAPPY 50 ANNIVERSARY WILLIE!!! I hope to be there with my ol' lady someday! :biggrin:
> *


 i'm almost thur i got 20yrs with my wife :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 07:04 PM~18397919
> *Oh yeah and HAPPY 50 ANNIVERSARY WILLIE!!! I hope to be there with my ol' lady someday! :biggrin:
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2010, 02:29 AM~18380894
> *seems to me not everyone thinks they need to fly the club colors on their avtar,ok heres my new one, i think if the club desides that one member sould run the club logo, then all sould, and ill gladly change mine back,one club one logo,lmk  what you think.
> *





amen brother


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 24 2010, 09:10 PM~18397991
> *amen brother
> *


----------



## Models IV Life

WHO'S WHO IN THE PIC??


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2010, 07:41 PM~18398378
> *WHO'S WHO IN THE PIC??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 24 2010, 09:41 PM~18398378
> *WHO'S WHO IN THE PIC??
> *


:wave:


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 25 2010, 10:57 AM~18403106
> *:wave:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 25 2010, 01:50 PM~18403508
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

I put in a lil work on the int of the 37 ford. :biggrin: 
Ill post pics later today.


----------



## modelsbyroni

LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TIME WAS HAD BY ALL AT THE MEETING. HAPPY BELATED KB.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 24 2010, 07:57 PM~18397846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Damn David you shaved your legs for the occasion? :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 08:29 AM~18411258
> *I put in a lil work on the int of the 37 ford. :biggrin:
> Ill post pics later today.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :x:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 26 2010, 03:33 PM~18414425
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :x:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Aug 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18413922
> *LOOKS LIKE A GREAT TIME WAS HAD BY ALL AT THE MEETING. HAPPY BELATED KB.
> *


Thank you so much bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 26 2010, 05:31 PM~18414413
> *Damn David you shaved your legs for the occasion? :cheesy:
> *


Nah I just took a shower. :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here u go kb this ones 4 u homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 26 2010, 07:34 PM~18415410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go kb this ones 4 u  homie
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 26 2010, 05:34 PM~18415410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go kb this ones 4 u  homie
> *



Well I say....DDDDAAAAAMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> [/quot
> :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

WOW!!!!! :0 ya guy are crazy this is the way i like to have fun!!! :cheesy: no negative shit lets keep like this!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 26 2010, 07:17 PM~18416438
> *WOW!!!!! :0 ya guy are crazy this is the way i like to have fun!!!  :cheesy: no negative shit lets keep like this!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 26 2010, 09:17 PM~18416438
> *WOW!!!!! :0 ya guy are crazy this is the way i like to have fun!!!  :cheesy: no negative shit lets keep like this!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up Brothas. :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18419728
> *Whats up Brothas.  :wave:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey fellas and u this is from the homie tingo54 hit him up if want a custom int like this


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 03:51 PM~18421495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey fellas and u this is from the homie tingo54 hit him up if want a custom int like this
> *



Looks good. Nice work.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Aug 27 2010, 12:03 PM~18421582
> *Looks good. Nice work.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

this one is 4 mr chris hicks & mr frame


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 08:07 PM~18423341
> *this one is 4 mr chris hicks & mr frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 04:07 PM~18423341
> *this one is 4 mr chris hicks & mr frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


estas cabron emilio te chastes carnal to much :biggrin: 




jk bro one my fav u got ese :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 05:12 PM~18423373
> *estas cabron emilio te chastes carnal to much  :biggrin:
> jk bro one my fav u got ese :thumbsup:
> *


thnxz bro, this car was built in 2004- 2005 still holding up


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 04:15 PM~18423392
> *thnxz bro, this car was built in 2004- 2005 still holding up
> *


shit its a miracle my 64 is still in one piece did that one in 98-99 i think and it still looks good  oh and my black 58 impy too :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 26 2010, 09:29 AM~18411258
> *I put in a lil work on the int of the 37 ford. :biggrin:
> Ill post pics later today.
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: n its now tomorrow kb weres the pics homie


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 06:07 PM~18423341
> *this one is 4 mr chris hicks & mr frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro i'm working on mine right now thanks!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

OH!!!! before i forget thanks MR SR. for the repare on the monty it worked perfect!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 04:46 PM~18423625
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: n its now tomorrow kb weres the pics homie
> *


DAMN IT KB!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Aug 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18424171
> *OH!!!! before i forget thanks MR SR. for the repare on the monty it worked perfect!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey chris it wasnt who fix ur monte it was willie sr thank him.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 27 2010, 09:32 PM~18424653
> *DAMN IT KB!!!
> *


I'm at my RO meeting. :biggrin: Ill post them I get home.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18424831
> *hey chris it wasnt who fix ur monte it was willie sr thank him.
> *


That what i meant when i said Mr. sr. my bad i forgot it's two SR. my fault bro but thanks WILLIE SR.!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 03:51 PM~18421495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey fellas and u this is from the homie tingo54 hit him up if want a custom int like this
> *


thats some crazy ass shit rite there !!! nice !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2010, 12:51 PM~18421495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey fellas and u this is from the homie tingo54 hit him up if want a custom int like this
> *


That looks cool bigdogg.... i like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Aug 27 2010, 09:44 PM~18425619-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats some  crazy ass shit rite there !!! nice !!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chilly willie_@Aug 27 2010, 11:11 PM~18426086
> *That looks cool bigdogg.... i like it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks fellas the homie tingo is sending it from texas :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 PM~18423625
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: n its now tomorrow kb weres the pics homie
> *


Thats wat im saying bro... were waiting for the KB show to begin.... :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 27 2010, 11:15 PM~18426106
> *Thats wat im saying bro... were waiting for the KB show to begin....  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :rimshot:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :ugh: 2 days later :uh:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 09:37 PM~18425045
> *I'm at my RO meeting. :biggrin: Ill post them I get home.
> *











:buttkick:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2010, 08:37 PM~18425045
> *I'm at my RO meeting. :biggrin: Ill post them I get home.
> *


DONT YOU HAVE TO HAVE A LOWRIDER TO BE IN A CLUB??? HAHA..THOUGHT YOUSOLD ALL YOUR RIDES??? YOU SOLD AT LEAST OR TRADED 4 CARS THAT I CAN REMEMBER!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 28 2010, 02:15 AM~18426255
> *DONT YOU HAVE TO HAVE A LOWRIDER TO BE IN A CLUB??? HAHA..THOUGHT YOUSOLD ALL YOUR RIDES??? YOU SOLD AT LEAST OR TRADED 4 CARS THAT I CAN REMEMBER!! :biggrin:
> *


Ya i had to sell all my lowriders to put food on the table but im looking for something new.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 27 2010, 06:46 PM~18423625
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: n its now tomorrow kb weres the pics homie
> *


Im going to do the details this weekend.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2010, 01:17 AM~18426117
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :ugh: 2 days later :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 08:38 AM~18427273
> *Im going to do the details this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aw man Dave .... you ruined the box!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 28 2010, 12:04 PM~18427656
> *Aw man Dave .... you ruined the box!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: dammit.i didnt think of that.oh well.


----------



## kustombuilder

What do you guys think of this car? :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 10:05 AM~18427662
> *:wow: dammit.i didnt think of that.oh well.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 10:12 AM~18427687
> *What do you guys think of this car? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think you should let me have it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 28 2010, 12:12 PM~18427690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: how you doing brotha


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 10:13 AM~18427696
> *:biggrin: how you doing brotha
> *


Doing good, here at work today. I've been trying to get in touch with Gary, do you have his number, his old number is not working


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 11:12 AM~18427687
> *What do you guys think of this car? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your not gonna finish that! lmk what u want for it :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 28 2010, 12:13 PM~18427694
> *I think you should let me have it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Aug 28 2010, 12:15 PM~18427703-->
> 
> 
> 
> your not gonna finish that! lmk what u want for it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to pop out a limited number of recast first.
> After that its going into my safe.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Aug 28 2010, 12:14 PM~18427701
> *Doing good, here at work today. I've been trying to get in touch with Gary, do you have his number, his old number is not working
> *


He gave his new number to only people he likes. :biggrin: 
J/k bro let me call him to make sure its cool.  
I do know he said the best way to catch him is here on pm.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 10:18 AM~18427726
> *Going to pop out a limited number of recast first.
> After that its going into my safe.
> He gave his new number to only people he likes. :biggrin:
> J/k bro let me call him to make sure its cool.
> I do know he said the best way to catch him is here on pm.
> *


ok, kool


----------



## kustombuilder

Anybody have some extra photo etched stuff for sale?
Like the seat belt hardware or detail stuff?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 08:38 AM~18427273
> *Im going to do the details this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: aw man i thought it was gonna be sumthing good that would make me go god damn thats sum badass shit homeboy ur realy getting down on it. but i guess not but i give u credit thou atleast ur tryin rookie 


is this better :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2010, 03:29 PM~18428634
> *:uh: aw man thought it was gonna be sumthing good that wood make me go ohhhh ahhh damn thats badass. but i give u credit atleast ur tryin rookie
> *


:uh:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2010, 01:29 PM~18428634
> *:uh: aw man thought it was gonna be sumthing good that wood make me go ohhhh ahhh damn thats badass. but i give u credit atleast ur tryin rookie
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Aug 28 2010, 03:12 PM~18429095
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I said the same thing


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2010, 11:12 AM~18427687
> *What do you guys think of this car? :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is nice bro whos going to cast this bad boy n when, how much u want for it homie :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2010, 03:29 PM~18428634
> *:uh: aw man i thought it was gonna be sumthing good that would make me go god damn thats sum badass shit homeboy ur realy getting down on it. but i guess not  but i give u credit thou atleast ur tryin rookie
> is this better :biggrin:
> *


:uh:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 28 2010, 02:29 PM~18428634
> *:uh: aw man i thought it was gonna be sumthing good that would make me go god damn thats sum badass shit homeboy ur realy getting down on it. but i guess not  but i give u credit thou atleast ur tryin rookie
> is this better :biggrin:
> *




C'mon Frank knock this shit off. This is not a good look bro.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Aug 28 2010, 09:57 PM~18431188
> *C'mon Frank knock this shit off. This is not a good look bro.
> *


ok jim ill stop messing with FB bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 29 2010, 01:30 AM~18431571
> *ok jim ill stop messing with FB bro
> *


 :uh:


----------



## warsr67

ALMOST READY ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 05:43 PM~18434967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST  READY  ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.
> *


very very nice bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 03:43 PM~18434967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST  READY  ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.
> *


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 07:43 PM~18434967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST  READY  ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.
> *


super nice build Sr. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 29 2010, 06:16 PM~18435148
> *super nice build Sr. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY .


----------



## warsr67

ONE MORE FOR DOWN 2 SCALE :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 30 2010, 01:43 AM~18434967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST  READY  ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.
> *



Wow nice bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 08:07 PM~18435435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18435435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE FOR DOWN 2 SCALE  :thumbsup:
> *


Very nice


----------



## chris hicks

looking good willie sr.!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 09:07 PM~18435435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE FOR DOWN 2 SCALE  :thumbsup:
> *


OH MAN I Dig 32's !!!!! cant wait to see this done !! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 05:43 PM~18434967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST  READY  ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.
> *


 :wow: 41 lookin good.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 07:07 PM~18435435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE FOR DOWN 2 SCALE  :thumbsup:
> *


Duece looks sweet


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Aug 29 2010, 07:03 PM~18435937
> *:wow: 41 lookin good.... :wow:  :wow:
> *


wats up mike.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet rides their homie keep them pics coming


----------



## bigdogg323

hey fellas just wanted u to know that thurs no hard feelings on wat u guys did from my part ok see u @ the next show laters


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

take care homie!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Laidframe

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 29 2010, 11:15 PM~18437743
> *hey fellas just wanted u to know that thurs no hard feelings on wat u guys did from my part ok see u @ the next show laters
> *


Sorry to tell you this but we didnt do anything.You did this to yourself. :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18440484
> *:uh: ur not worth the comment i wanna put  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 29 2010, 10:15 PM~18437743
> *hey fellas just wanted u to know that thurs no hard feelings on wat u guys did from my part ok see u @ the next show laters
> *


Its all good bro. we will see you at the show. Nothing is gonna change .. We are cool dude :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  see ya bigdogg


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 30 2010, 10:05 AM~18440484
> *:uh: ur not worth the comment i wanna put  :angry:
> *


Kb and frank,, both of you guys need to knock this s#@' off homies. enough is enough mann . Lets do some building in this here thread. Take that stuff some were else. See you guys later. I have a 41 willys to build :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 30 2010, 01:07 PM~18441568
> *Kb and frank,, both of you guys need to knock this s#@' off homies. enough is enough mann . Lets do some building in this here thread. Take that stuff some were else. See you guys later. I have a 41 willys to build  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Your right bro and I'm very very sorry brothas.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 28 2010, 01:15 AM~18426255
> *DONT YOU HAVE TO HAVE A LOWRIDER TO BE IN A CLUB??? HAHA..THOUGHT YOUSOLD ALL YOUR RIDES??? YOU SOLD AT LEAST OR TRADED 4 CARS THAT I CAN REMEMBER!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 30 2010, 02:12 PM~18442148
> *:0  :0
> *


My uncle in Oregon said he has a rusty 63 for me. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2010, 01:28 PM~18442337
> *My uncle in Oregon said he has a rusty 63 for me. :cheesy:
> *


 hno: 

i almost bought a 95 Impala from the Police auction last thursday :| 


me and my cousin left to get something to drink and that fucker sold for $650 while we were gone  :banghead: My Brother had removed the ground cable before the auction so the car wouldnt start during the showing... :banghead: 
















I KNOW I FUCKED UP BIG TIME :tears:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 30 2010, 03:04 PM~18442591
> *hno:
> 
> i almost bought a 95 Impala from the Police auction last thursday :|
> me and my cousin left to get something to drink and that fucker sold for $650 while we were gone   :banghead: My Brother had removed the ground cable before the auction so the car wouldnt start during the showing... :banghead:
> I KNOW I FUCKED UP BIG TIME :tears:
> *


Dam bro.was it clean?


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2010, 02:08 PM~18442626
> *Dam bro.was it clean?
> *


the body was clean but the interior needed to get redone and it also needed some engine work but that shit was running


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 30 2010, 04:33 PM~18443339
> *the body was clean but the interior needed to get redone and it also needed some engine work but that shit was running
> *


Dam sounded like a good project ride


----------



## kustombuilder

Hey brothas.I went to michaels today and saw some real thin ribbon for seat belts.anybody ever use that stuff?


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2010, 04:57 PM~18444087
> *Hey brothas.I went to michaels today and saw some real thin ribbon for seat belts.anybody ever use that stuff?
> *



I never put seatbelts in my cars since they dont move fast enough for anybody to get hurt. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

No really, the only time I used seatbelts they were premade so I just had to glue them in.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Aug 30 2010, 01:07 PM~18441568
> *Kb and frank,, both of you guys need to knock this s#@' off homies. enough is enough mann . Lets do some building in this here thread. Take that stuff some were else. See you guys later. I have a 41 willys to build  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :nono: :nono: :nono: :rant: :rant: :rant: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Aug 30 2010, 06:02 PM~18444130
> *I never put seatbelts in my cars since they dont move fast enough for anybody to get hurt.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> No really, the only time I used seatbelts they were premade so I just had to glue them in.
> *


Haha that's to funny bro.but true.or is it?how do you know if after you fall asleep your star wars men don't jump in the models and cruise around your house. :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i used to want to be small so i could drive my hotwheels around the house.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18445109
> *i used to want to be small so i could drive my hotwheels around the house.. :biggrin:
> *





did you lick the windows on the short bus too? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 30 2010, 07:49 PM~18445109
> *i used to want to be small so i could drive my hotwheels around the house.. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2010, 09:54 PM~18445186
> *X2  :wow:
> *


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 30 2010, 08:06 PM~18445312
> *:ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Willie Sr.Ill post up a pic of my iwata in a few.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## sr.woodgrain

:biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

:drama:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## sr.woodgrain

DOWN TO SCALE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## darkside customs

No wonder you have such a high damn post count...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Aug 31 2010, 12:10 AM~18446757
> *hey kb was up bro, i just got out of franks topic homie. theres no need to involved any members from RO in this buddy, just a reminder this club is not were  it is if it wasnt for henry( the mad bomber ) manny, & frank. there the  ones who brought it back from the dead. this club is all about friendship, & building,& having fun thats all  :biggrin:  (cant we all just get along) and build build & build......................... :cheesy:
> *


x1000000000000000!!!!!!!! time to stop this shit, this is no longer a club matter, this now somthing between you two, how you settle it is not club bussness, this sould not reflect down 2 scale at all, go shoot each other,have a build off,what ever,how ever you deside, but leave D2S out of it. the rest of us seem to get along together just fine,
there are guys reading this and loving this shit,which is fine with me but i dont want them thinking this is how down 2 scale is run,i wont go into detail here on lil on what went down but the jest of it is,one guy didnt up hold D2S standers and got cut from the club,and the other is working on a time out ,if he dosnt settle this or drop it and move on to more important club matters, this club is all about friendship, & building,& having fun, but D2S will and does take care of its bussness.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 31 2010, 01:51 AM~18447673
> *x1000000000000000!!!!!!!! time to stop this shit, this is no longer a club matter, this now somthing between you two, how you settle it is not club bussness, this sould not reflect down 2 scale at all, go shoot each other,have a build off,what ever,how ever you deside, but leave D2S out of it. the rest of us seem to get along together just fine,
> there are guys reading this and loving this shit,which is fine with me but i dont want them thinking this is how down 2 scale is run,i wont go into detail here on lil on what went down but the jest of it is,one guy didnt up hold D2S standers and got cut from the club,and the other is working on a time out ,if he dosnt settle this or drop it and move on to more important club matters, this club is all about friendship, & building,& having fun, but D2S will and does take care of its bussness.
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL




----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 30 2010, 08:07 PM~18445970
> *Willie Sr.Ill post up a pic of my iwata in a few.
> *


what model is it? :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 1 2010, 01:45 PM~18462377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LETS SEE SOME UPDATES ON THIS THREAD! AKA = PICTURES!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 1 2010, 01:52 PM~18462453
> *LETS SEE SOME UPDATES ON THIS THREAD! AKA = PICTURES!!
> *


X2!! yupp thats y this thread was made for to show wat DOWN2SCALE can do


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## warsr67




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 1 2010, 10:38 PM~18464736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 1 2010, 06:38 PM~18464736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THERE U GO WILLIE KEEP THIS THREAD GOING BROTHA! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 1 2010, 08:38 PM~18464736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 1 2010, 07:38 PM~18464736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lov those colors sr nice work
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Always nice to see some bad ass builds posted in here.... 
Whatever differences any of you guys have..... yall should just settle it and whatever paths you decide to take good luck to you.... Its a hobby and a lifestyle for most... It should be about building and enjoying the hobby for what it is, not for the bs that people bring with it... I used to love comin in here to see what you guys are working on, but lately its just been a Jerry Springer fest.... Kill all the noise and post more of those wicked ass lows, bombs, and kustoms that you guys are known for...
Late...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18466656
> *Always nice to see some bad ass builds posted in here....
> Whatever differences any of you guys have..... yall should just settle it and whatever paths you decide to take good luck to you.... Its a hobby and a lifestyle for most... It should be about building and enjoying the hobby for what it is, not for the bs that people bring with it... I used to love comin in here to see what you guys are working on, but lately its just been a Jerry Springer fest.... Kill all the noise and post more of those wicked ass lows, bombs, and kustoms that you guys are known for...
> Late...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Aug 29 2010, 05:43 PM~18434967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST  READY  ,VISOR,F BUMPER AN HOOD SOON.
> *



sickkkkk


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2010, 10:07 PM~18466656
> *Always nice to see some bad ass builds posted in here....
> Whatever differences any of you guys have..... yall should just settle it and whatever paths you decide to take good luck to you.... Its a hobby and a lifestyle for most... It should be about building and enjoying the hobby for what it is, not for the bs that people bring with it... I used to love comin in here to see what you guys are working on, but lately its just been a Jerry Springer fest.... Kill all the noise and post more of those wicked ass lows, bombs, and kustoms that you guys are known for...
> Late...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Aug 31 2010, 04:58 PM~18453413
> *what model is it? :cheesy:
> *


Mine is a Revolution HP-CR.I think i want the Eclipse HP-CS next. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

this project is almost done. sorry 4 the shity pix


























working on this truck. no small back windows 

















w.i.p 64 impala


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 2 2010, 12:47 PM~18471487
> *this project is almost done. sorry 4 the shity pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on this truck. no small back windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w.i.p 64 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: emilio projects r lookin sweet bro  keep up the great work


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Emilio, those are some bad ass builds bro...Im really diggin that Trans Am though....


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2010, 11:07 PM~18466656
> *Always nice to see some bad ass builds posted in here....
> Whatever differences any of you guys have..... yall should just settle it and whatever paths you decide to take good luck to you.... Its a hobby and a lifestyle for most... It should be about building and enjoying the hobby for what it is, not for the bs that people bring with it... I used to love comin in here to see what you guys are working on, but lately its just been a Jerry Springer fest.... Kill all the noise and post more of those wicked ass lows, bombs, and kustoms that you guys are known for...
> Late...
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPS DARKSIDE CUSTOMS . THAT S WHAT DOWN 2 SCALE IS ALL ABOUT JUST HAVE FUN AND BUILD AND LEARN FROM OTHERS.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 02:59 PM~18472648
> *THANKS FOR  THE COMPS  DARKSIDE CUSTOMS  . THAT S WHAT DOWN 2 SCALE IS ALL ABOUT  JUST HAVE FUN AND BUILD  AND LEARN FROM OTHERS.
> *


X100


----------



## warsr67

48 WOODIE


----------



## Laidframe

Looking good Willie :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 04:22 PM~18473229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 WOODIE
> *


lookin good willie  

can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

Here are my next 2 projects. My kids wanted me to build these for them, so I figured I might as well do it now. Only doing basic paint, no Kandy, and maybe just plug wires.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 2 2010, 04:49 PM~18473439
> *Here are my next 2 projects. My kids wanted me to build these for them, so I figured I might as well do it now. Only doing basic paint, no Kandy, and maybe just plug wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats  dave


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 2 2010, 05:49 PM~18473439
> *Here are my next 2 projects. My kids wanted me to build these for them, so I figured I might as well do it now. Only doing basic paint, no Kandy, and maybe just plug wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro, those are bad ass.... Man, I really wanna get my hands on one of those bike kits....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 2 2010, 02:47 PM~18471487
> *this project is almost done. sorry 4 the shity pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on this truck. no small back windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w.i.p 64 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick work and nice 3 window :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 06:17 PM~18473593
> *Bro, those are bad ass.... Man, I really wanna get my hands on one of those bike  kits....
> *


If you are near a hobby people, they should have the Royal Rail it has a crown on top and they are having a 25% off plastic models this weekend.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnks frank, james,n rollindeep408 for the compz on my cars :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 2 2010, 08:24 PM~18474710
> *If you are near a hobby people, they should have the Royal Rail it has a crown on top and they are having a 25% off plastic models this weekend.
> *


Dont have a hobby lobby near me I dont think... But I know where I can get that Royal Rail kit for cheap though...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 2 2010, 07:39 PM~18474892
> *thnks frank, james,n rollindeep408 for the compz on my cars :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: -------->  ----------->


----------



## darkside customs

Page 187 awready.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 06:22 PM~18473229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 WOODIE
> *


This is a Sweet woody. I like


----------



## gseeds

Oh No You Didnt !!!!! thats Bad Ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

both of these are high dollar orginal kits !! whay year are the from ? nice dave !! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 2 2010, 09:30 PM~18475552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of these are high dollar orginal kits !! whay year are the from ?  nice dave !! :biggrin:
> *


I couldnt find anything with a year on the box or the instructinos, so I would guess about the mid 70s.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 07:22 PM~18473229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That '48 is nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great hinge work .


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 2 2010, 06:49 PM~18473439
> *Here are my next 2 projects. My kids wanted me to build these for them, so I figured I might as well do it now. Only doing basic paint, no Kandy, and maybe just plug wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are right up my Alley. lol

Hemi Howler issued 1972 - that runs about 300.00
LiL Hod Dogger Issued 1971 - that one runs around 250.00

Your going to build collectors kits ..........ouch.


----------



## MAZDAT

For that kind of bread, I won't build them either


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 2 2010, 04:49 PM~18473439
> *Here are my next 2 projects. My kids wanted me to build these for them, so I figured I might as well do it now. Only doing basic paint, no Kandy, and maybe just plug wires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Dave, just put them aside for your kids as collector items, if they cost that much now...I could imagine later, but its up to you bro. Nice kits by the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 3 2010, 11:27 AM~18477731
> *Those are right up my Alley.  lol
> 
> Hemi Howler issued  1972 -  that runs about 300.00
> LiL Hod Dogger  Issued  1971 -  that one runs around 250.00
> 
> Your going to build collectors kits ..........ouch.
> *


yea i figured ShowRodFreak would know the price, i think i would save these,but if you do build em id love to see em! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 3 2010, 07:48 AM~18477914
> *yea i figured ShowRodFreak would know the price, i think i would save these,but if you do build em id love to see em! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Gary


----------



## gseeds

thats way cool willie, what color you thinking? i know its going to look great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 11:50 AM~18477932
> *:wave: Gary
> *


hey jorge , id called you but sammy took the phone to school with him, ill try to call this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 3 2010, 07:52 AM~18477955
> *hey jorge , id called you but sammy took the phone to school with him, ill try to call this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Its all good Gary, weekend cool


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 09:42 AM~18477862
> *Hey Dave, just put them aside for your kids as collector items, if they cost that much now...I could imagine later, but its up to you bro. Nice kits by the way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Id' wait about another Year. The sister kits are coming out. Royal rail etc. 
Sister kit to hot dogger - LiL Stoogie....thats out. I can ask John if the whole series is coming out ??


----------



## bigdogg323

hey don how much do the surfite go for i have a mid 90s reissue of one :cheesy: still in the box


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 3 2010, 08:42 AM~18477862
> *Hey Dave, just put them aside for your kids as collector items, if they cost that much now...I could imagine later, but its up to you bro. Nice kits by the way :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Well its to late for this one. 









This one was actually missing a lot of parts when I got it, so I am using a Royal Rail to complete it. But I do have a mint one that I paid $75 back in 99.

I started to build this straight from the box but I am going to mold the rear axle to the frame so that it looks a little better.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 3 2010, 10:40 AM~18478242
> *hey don how much do the surfite go for i have a mid 90s reissue of one :cheesy: still in the box
> *


depends Original sealed - 40 to 50. Theres been three reissues on that one


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 3 2010, 10:47 AM~18478285
> *Well its to late for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was actually missing a lot of parts when I got it, so I am using a Royal Rail to complete it. But I do have a mint one that I paid $75 back in 99.
> 
> I started to build this straight from the box but I am going to mold the rear axle to the frame so that it looks a little better.
> *


 Mint box , open , parts ...that will still go for about 100 to 150. Depends who really whats it. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 3 2010, 10:47 AM~18478285
> *Well its to late for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was actually missing a lot of parts when I got it, so I am using a Royal Rail to complete it. But I do have a mint one that I paid $75 back in 99.
> 
> I started to build this straight from the box but I am going to mold the rear axle to the frame so that it looks a little better.
> *



sick hell ya build it. its plastic made to be built :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

TGIF


:wave: :wave: :wave: 




:naughty:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 3 2010, 09:50 AM~18477937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats way cool willie, what color you thinking? i know its going to look great !!! :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING A CANDY MAGENTA OVER A SILVER BASE!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 3 2010, 10:13 AM~18478900
> *depends Original sealed - 40 to 50. Theres been three reissues on that one
> *


kool tks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 3 2010, 02:28 PM~18480704
> *I WAS THINKING A CANDY MAGENTA OVER A SILVER BASE!
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 3 2010, 10:36 AM~18479063
> *sick hell ya build it. its plastic made to be built  :biggrin:
> *


X2. 

Builds are lookin good fellas


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 3 2010, 04:28 PM~18480704
> *I WAS THINKING A CANDY MAGENTA OVER A SILVER BASE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 3 2010, 04:57 PM~18481688
> *:thumbsup:
> *


KB where's ur updates on the 37ford? I'm sure that interiors dry already! Its time to take the next step.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 3 2010, 07:43 PM~18481928
> *KB where's ur updates on the 37ford? I'm sure that interiors dry already! Its time to take the next step.
> *


  going to try to shoot the colors on the body this weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> going to try to shoot the colors on the body this weekend. :cheesy:
> [/quote
> LIKE NIKE SAYS "JUST DO IT" PUT THOSE AIRBRUSHES TO WORK OR SPRAYCANS ..


----------



## kustombuilder

> going to try to shoot the colors on the body this weekend. :cheesy:
> [/quote
> LIKE NIKE SAYS "JUST DO IT" PUT THOSE AIRBRUSHES TO WORK OR SPRAYCANS ..
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

I'm here at Willie Sr's house learning how to hinge. :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 4 2010, 11:15 AM~18486480
> *I'm here at Willie Sr's house learning how to hinge. :cheesy:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD WILLIE HAS AN AIRBRUSH SO HOW ABOUT PUTTING SOME PAINT DOWN>


----------



## warsr67

kb s 37 all hinged lessons .


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 05:05 PM~18486943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kb s  37 all hinged lessons .
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 01:05 PM~18486943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kb s  37 all hinged lessons .
> *


Looks good hingeman!


----------



## warsr67

chilly willie's project.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 05:09 PM~18486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's project.
> *


Nice. Looks like some mods.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 01:05 PM~18486943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kb s  37 all hinged lessons .
> *


Looking good Dave and Willie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: , I'll post pics of She Devil today.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 01:09 PM~18486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's project.
> *


 :0 :wow:  looks sweet


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 01:09 PM~18486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's project.
> *


BAD ASS WILLIE!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 03:05 PM~18486943
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kb s  37 all hinged lessons .
> *


Thank you so much Willie for your help and teachings.  
Just want to add the lip to the trunk and ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 4 2010, 02:02 PM~18487140
> * I'll post pics of She Devil today.
> *


----------



## chris hicks

hinge work looks good im trying to get my hood hinge hopefully i'll get it!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 4 2010, 06:24 PM~18487744
> *hinge work looks good im trying to get my hood hinge hopefully i'll get it!!!
> *


It's alot easier than I thought. :cheesy:


----------



## chris hicks

a willie sr. if you can show me the front view of your 51 chevy hinge work i can go from there!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 4 2010, 06:54 PM~18487899
> *a willie sr. if you can show me the front view of your 51 chevy hinge work i can go from there!!!!
> *


He showed me the 51 and I have a mental image but I can't find the USB connection in my head to download the image.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 02:09 PM~18486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's project.
> *




OOooooh..... Chilly that purple is tight!!!!! :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 4 2010, 12:18 PM~18486491
> *SOUNDS GOOD WILLIE HAS AN AIRBRUSH SO HOW ABOUT PUTTING SOME PAINT DOWN>
> *



:yessad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 4 2010, 04:04 PM~18487427
> *Thank you so much Willie for your help and teachings.
> Just want to add the lip to the trunk and ready for paint. :biggrin:
> *



  You went to the right guy to show you how to hinge it up. :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 

What do you think Wilie, can he handle it? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 4 2010, 07:41 PM~18488735
> *   You went to the right guy to show you how to hinge it up. :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What do you think Wilie, can he handle it? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 4 2010, 09:41 PM~18488735
> *   You went to the right guy to show you how to hinge it up. :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What do you think Wilie, can he handle it? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


pretty soon he will be hinging every thing!!!!!! he did good.


----------



## warsr67

HERE YOU GO CHRIS ! SEE IF THESE WILL HELP YOU YOU OUT.


----------



## warsr67

TRYING TO FINISH FOR ROUTE 66 !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 09:28 PM~18489256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO FINISH  FOR ROUTE 66  !!!
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 11:00 PM~18489131
> *pretty soon he will be hinging every thing!!!!!! he did good.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 01:28 AM~18489256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO FINISH  FOR ROUTE 66  !!!
> *


man willie thats one pretty car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 5 2010, 12:35 AM~18489550
> *man willie thats one pretty car !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY GOING TO ANY SHOWS BACK THERE?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Willie good pic of the hinge!that should help chris out!


----------



## chris hicks

THANKS WILLE SR. THAT WILL DO IT PRECIATED BRO.!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 12:28 AM~18489256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO FINISH  FOR ROUTE 66  !!!
> *


Nice !!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey guys , Here's the improvements of She Devil so far, what do you think ?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 06:35 PM~18492715
> *Hey guys , Here's the improvements of She Devil so far, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18492872
> *Looking good!!
> *


Thanx bro!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 04:35 PM~18492715
> *Hey guys , Here's the improvements of She Devil so far, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can wait to see this finish .


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18493024
> *can wait to see this finish .
> *


Me too :biggrin:, Thanx Willie


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

NICE JORGE ...IM KEEPING AN EYE ON THAT!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 02:35 PM~18492715
> *Hey guys , Here's the improvements of She Devil so far, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its lookin good jorge  keep it up bro


----------



## warsr67

just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE+Sep 5 2010, 05:05 PM~18493411-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE JORGE ...IM KEEPING AN EYE ON THAT!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Sep 5 2010, 05:11 PM~18493450
> *its lookin good jorge   keep it up bro
> *



Thanx guys!!!


----------



## chris hicks

Damn willie sr. the truck came out nice!!!! i just went today and bought the 36 ford coupe and just prime it up i wish i could post some pictues but i don't have a cameral yet and my phone won't let me send no pictures to nobody but i will have it done for the 25th. so look out K.B im on your butt in this build!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 5 2010, 07:42 PM~18494229
> *Damn willie sr. the truck came out nice!!!! i just went today and bought the 36 ford coupe and just prime it up i wish i could post some pictues but i don't have a cameral yet and my phone won't let me send no pictures to nobody but i will have it done for the 25th. so look out K.B im on your butt in this build!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 sounds like a build off to me, those 37s have to b build now by the 25th no ifs or buts on this one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 07:06 PM~18493914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> *


VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup: IM GONNA HAVE TO GO AND BUY THIS KIT SOON :nicoderm:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 09:06 PM~18493914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> *



Sick build bro !!!!!


That looks so real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 6 2010, 07:01 AM~18496660
> *Sick build bro !!!!!
> That looks so real !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for all the comps trendsetta.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 06:06 PM~18493914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> *


badass willie


----------



## mo customs

:0 :wow: wow man thats bad ass man


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 07:06 PM~18493914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hey willie this shit is sweet homie


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 07:06 PM~18493914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> *











That looks sweet pops.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2010, 01:06 PM~18498896
> *badass willie
> *


Hey bigdogg That rolls looks sweet... One Question.........









































CAN I HAVE IT?


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 02:09 PM~18486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's project.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Nice


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 6 2010, 06:28 PM~18501675
> *Hey bigdogg That rolls looks sweet... One Question.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT?
> *


X2! LMAO! Haha


----------



## kustombuilder

Decided to do something a lil diffrent on the 37.I cut a moonroof in it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 6 2010, 06:28 PM~18501675
> *Hey bigdogg That rolls looks sweet... One Question.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT?
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :biggrin: --------------------------------------------------------------------------- :wow: -------------------------------------------------> NO <--------------


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2010, 09:00 PM~18502672
> *:wow:  :0  :wow:  :biggrin: --------------------------------------------------------------------------- :wow: -------------------------------------------------> NO <--------------
> *


Man that sucks   But it still looks awesome


----------



## chilly willie

This is for all Down 2 Scale Brothers and to all the lay it low peeps.... Just wanted to make you laugh.. Hahahahahahaha


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 5 2010, 08:06 PM~18493914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> *


 :biggrin: nice 41 pickup :wow: willie


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 5 2010, 04:35 PM~18492715
> *Hey guys , Here's the improvements of She Devil so far, what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 4 2010, 03:09 PM~18486969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's project.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY JR I'LL POST SUM PICS OF IT SOON BRO  ITS NOT READY YET :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 2 2010, 05:22 PM~18473229
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 WOODIE
> *


flip that hood on that woody,, thats cause your a bad man! every body in hear 
aint to be played with. (ninja with typein issue) great work homies!


----------



## danny chawps

> just need a good clean up and it ready for the streets.
> 
> 
> daaaaaaaaaaaayum geeeeeeenah :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 6 2010, 11:10 PM~18503791
> *HEY JR I'LL POST SUM PICS OF IT SOON BRO  ITS NOT READY YET  :biggrin:
> *


Hey didnt you get booted from the club? why are you still posting? scandalous  



Just leave these homies alone :uh:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

How was your Labor-day Weekend Fellas. :wave: 



:naughty:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 7 2010, 01:08 PM~18507762
> *How was your Labor-day Weekend Fellas. :wave:
> :naughty:
> *


Too much eating!!! :biggrin: Other than that, it was good


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

GOOD HOMIE SOORY I DIDN'T GO OVER SAT. WENT TO WINE FESTIVUL AND GOT DRUNK!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## downlow82

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 17 2010, 11:10 PM~16322783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  more?
> *


nice rides homie   :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 7 2010, 08:38 AM~18505870
> *Hey didnt you get booted from the club? why are you still posting?  scandalous
> Just leave these homies alone :uh:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## just ripe

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 6 2010, 09:18 PM~18503506
> *:biggrin: nice  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Ripe!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 7 2010, 08:38 AM~18505870


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Sep 7 2010, 11:22 PM~18512664-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-down_by_law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Sep 7 2010, 08:38 AM~18505870
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow: 



Good morning brothas. :cheesy: 
you guys miss me?don't lie dammit :angry: 
Santa clause doesn't like liars. :0


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2010, 11:38 AM~18515631
> *:wow:
> Good morning brothas. :cheesy:
> you guys miss me?don't lie dammit  :angry:
> Santa clause doesn't like liars. :0
> *





























You kinda look like santa clause....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 8 2010, 12:49 PM~18515716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda look like santa clause....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 8 2010, 11:49 AM~18515716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda look like santa clause....
> *



dam chilly those faces r off the hook homie :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

O.K. kb im on you right now, i just clear 36 coupe and putting some of it together today, i hate i can't post no pictures up but im grinding now!!!! when it's done i hope everybody likes it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 8 2010, 09:11 PM~18520119
> *O.K. kb im on you right now, i just clear 36 coupe and putting some of it together today, i hate i can't post no pictures up but im grinding now!!!! when it's done i hope everybody likes it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothas :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 9 2010, 09:02 AM~18523502
> *Good morning brothas :wave:
> *



 
:wave: 
:nicoderm: 

Buenos dias carnal


----------



## chris hicks

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS HOPE EVERYBODY DOING GOOD. :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave: Show and chris


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey everyone!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 9 2010, 11:29 AM~18524588
> *Hey everyone!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave: maz


----------



## warsr67




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 9 2010, 07:34 PM~18528301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 9 2010, 05:34 PM~18528301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pic #2 looks better willie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

im likeing this one Willie, my favorite style! :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAZDAT

I think the first pic looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 9 2010, 10:38 AM~18524172
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS HOPE EVERYBODY DOING GOOD. :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## just ripe

:worship: :worship: :worship: GOD BLESS AMERICA :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 11 2010, 12:17 PM~18541362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship: GOD BLESS AMERICA  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 11 2010, 12:17 PM~18541362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship: GOD BLESS AMERICA  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


amen brotha :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wuts up guys, hows everyone


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Sep 11 2010, 06:20 PM~18543129
> *wuts up guys, hows everyone
> *


whyat's up big homie!!! :wave: :wave: thanks for that imfo... :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

introducing War Hero


















oh yeah undead is building a bomb now :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2010, 06:34 PM~18543888
> *introducing War Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah undead is building a bomb now :0
> *


 :wow: thats gonna look kool kevin


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2010, 08:34 PM~18543888
> *introducing War Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah undead is building a bomb now :0
> *


I LIKE IT KEVIN LOOKING GOOD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2010, 08:34 PM~18543888
> *introducing War Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah undead is building a bomb now :0
> *


LOOKING GOOD KEVIN!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 11 2010, 08:34 PM~18543888
> *introducing War Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah undead is building a bomb now :0
> *


 :cheesy: nice


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....   :confus












































ed:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 12 2010, 08:43 PM~18549819
> *Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....     :confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id say mix it up a bit...  bad ass job on all the custom work on this bike. looks really good.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm diggin' that bike!! I say mix it up a bit.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 12 2010, 06:43 PM~18549819
> *Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....     :confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed:
> 
> *


I would go with all chrome.


----------



## kustombuilder

I say mix it up bro.


----------



## chris hicks

Looks damn good, i agree with everybody else mix it up!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 12 2010, 07:23 PM~18550166
> *Looks damn good, i agree with everybody else mix it up!!!!!
> *


x2! this bike is killer!!! i never seen a bodie dropped bike b4?! :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

CHILLIE THAT BIKE IS LOOKING FRESH! I SAY CHROME THE SHIT OUT! :x:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18549819
> *Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....     :confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE CHROME ,MORE CHROME


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

i like the way it looks homie, go with the little voice in your head that tells you! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

That bike is killer


----------



## gseeds

looks like a show bike to me, i think chrome !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18549819
> *Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....     :confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: GO ALL CHROME WILLIE!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

I'd say all chrome Willie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Not too much improvement on She Devil, hinged the hood, next will be the door panels and trunk


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 11 2010, 09:23 PM~18544569
> *:wow: thats gonna look kool kevin
> *


 :uh: Cant take a hint?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 12 2010, 11:23 PM~18551563
> *MORE CHROME ,MORE CHROME
> *


X 2!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 13 2010, 11:41 AM~18554477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....   :confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSShhhheeees real purty. :wow:
> 
> 
> :boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> Ok fellas, I cant make up my mind.. Everything chrome, or dechrome and nickel silver painted. Or a mix of chrome and nickel silver. What do you think.....   :confus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSShhhheeees real purty. :wow:
> :boink: :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder

Update on the 37 :biggrin: 

Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 12:16 PM~18564352
> *Update on the 37  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Smoooooth !!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 14 2010, 11:46 AM~18564585
> *Smoooooth !!!
> 
> *


thx bro.im trying.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 09:16 AM~18564352
> *Update on the 37  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok!! Now let's see some paint on this ranfla!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 14 2010, 12:03 PM~18564746
> *Ok!! Now let's see some paint on this ranfla!
> *


----------



## chris hicks

LOOOKING GOOD DAVID!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Sep 14 2010, 12:45 PM~18565083
> *LOOOKING GOOD DAVID!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 14 2010, 10:03 AM~18564746
> *Ok!! Now let's see some paint on this ranfla!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Sep 13 2010, 12:41 PM~18554477-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not too much improvement on She Devil, hinged the hood, next will be the door panels and trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like where this is headed.
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 01:16 PM~18564352
> *Update on the 37  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats smooth. What color u thankin'.


----------



## kustombuilder

I was thinking iredecent candy orange body and iredecent candy yellow fenders.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2010, 11:16 AM~18564352
> *Update on the 37  :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice work to all the brothers thats putting in work on there models. keep it up homies, just pu it down like charlie brown. D2S :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 14 2010, 05:22 PM~18568580
> *nice work to all  the brothers thats putting in work on there models. keep it up homies, just pu it down like charlie brown. D2S  :cheesy:
> *


U mean get down like james brown vato!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 14 2010, 04:48 PM~18568275
> *I like where this is headed.
> 
> Thats smooth. What color u thankin'.
> *


Thanx bro!!!


----------



## ElRafa

*Sick ass Work up in here *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Sep 14 2010, 09:23 PM~18569155
> *X 2!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 14 2010, 06:11 PM~18569024
> *U mean get down like james brown vato!
> *


  simon limon :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Update on the 37 :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and smooth. That candy is gonna lay down real sweet.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> Update on the 37 :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got the body prepped and blocked and its ready for paint finally. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and smooth. That candy is gonna lay down real sweet.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Were waiting to see.
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy: me too


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

Those are nice colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 08:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *


looks sweet mike


----------



## gseeds

great color !!! going to look nice mike! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm homies, :cheesy: those are some sick rides keep them pics coming!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 11:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *


Damn MIKE :0 that 55 looks nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

hno: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 13 2010, 08:41 AM~18554477
> *Not too much improvement on She Devil, hinged the hood, next will be the door panels and trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Last nite I finished one of the door panels, came out pretty good, I'll post pics tonite when I have the other door done


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *


 LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDD MIKE ,RIDING LOW AND SLOW GETTING DOWN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

THANX GUYS FOR THE COMPS.... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *



sitting on pots and pans :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 10:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 13 2010, 08:41 AM~18554477
> *Not too much improvement on She Devil, hinged the hood, next will be the door panels and trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Little more Improvement on She Devil, installed the door panels on the doors, little by little she's coming together, closer and closer to painting!!!


----------



## gseeds

looking good jorge, nice !!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18580695
> *looking good jorge, nice !!!!!!
> *


Thanx Gary!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 15 2010, 11:54 PM~18580695
> *looking good jorge, nice !!!!!!
> *


x2 jorge.very nice work.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Sep 15 2010, 09:54 PM~18580695-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good jorge, nice !!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:59 AM~18582139
> *x2 jorge.very nice work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@Sep 16 2010, 07:03 AM~18582156
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx guys for the compliments!!! means alot


----------



## kustombuilder

Need your guys help.I was almost going to paint the 37 but i thought it was missing something.So i added a border around were the moonroof is at.Now that i did that i dont know if it really looks right.What do you guys think.With or without the border?or was i suppose to put the border through the inside of the cut?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

My opinion u should sand that border off.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 06:59 AM~18582139
> *x2 jorge.very nice work.
> *


Thanx Dave!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 08:21 AM~18582651
> *Need your guys help.I was almost going to paint the 37 but i thought it was missing something.So i added a border around were the moonroof is at.Now that i did that i dont know if it really looks right.What do you guys think.With or without the border?or was i suppose to put the border through the inside of the cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would say sand the border too


----------



## kustombuilder

so just leave it smooth?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18582823
> *so just leave it smooth?
> *


Ragtop


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18582823
> *so just leave it smooth?
> *


Yup!


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 16 2010, 09:41 AM~18582747
> *My opinion u should sand that border off.
> *


i agree with eddie & mazdat


----------



## kustombuilder

Thx guys.I'm on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 16 2010, 12:53 AM~18580684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good on them jambs !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 16 2010, 10:25 AM~18583507
> *Lookin' good on them jambs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx Trend!!!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 16 2010, 10:38 AM~18583176
> *i agree with eddie & mazdat
> *










.I say put a happy face on it....


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 09:21 AM~18582651
> *Need your guys help.I was almost going to paint the 37 but i thought it was missing something.So i added a border around were the moonroof is at.Now that i did that i dont know if it really looks right.What do you guys think.With or without the border?or was i suppose to put the border through the inside of the cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Smooooooooth


----------



## chilly willie

Due to the lack of smiley faces on this thread we are now hiring any smileys. So please post your smiley face and brighten up this thread. WE DO DRUG TESTING FOR THIS JOB...Have a nice Day








Were are you Kb


----------



## MAZDAT

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18584057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the lack of smiley faces on this thread we are now hiring any smileys. So please post your smiley face and brighten up this thread. WE DO DRUG TESTING FOR THIS JOB...Have a nice Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were are you Kb
> *


 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 15 2010, 11:54 PM~18580695
> *looking good jorge, nice !!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 16 2010, 10:21 AM~18582651
> *Need your guys help.I was almost going to paint the 37 but i thought it was missing something.So i added a border around were the moonroof is at.Now that i did that i dont know if it really looks right.What do you guys think.With or without the border?or was i suppose to put the border through the inside of the cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 16 2010, 07:10 PM~18587186
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Ripe!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD KB!!! :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18584057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the lack of smiley faces on this thread we are now hiring any smileys. So please post your smiley face and brighten up this thread. WE DO DRUG TESTING FOR THIS JOB...Have a nice Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were are you Kb
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

TGIF


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 08:13 AM~18590060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




















Thats not the kind of smiley we are hiring..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 17 2010, 12:14 PM~18591291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the kind of smiley we are hiring..
> *


 :wow: hno: :run: :sprint:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 12:13 PM~18591698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that Robledo before he used skin bleach? :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 17 2010, 02:25 PM~18592192
> *is that Robledo before he used skin bleach? :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 17 2010, 01:28 PM~18592216
> *:wow:
> *


i got the first social security check today :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Sep 17 2010, 02:54 PM~18592390
> *i got the first social security check today :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my nikka :cheesy: :biggrin: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WE WANNA SEE MORE "MODEL UPDATES ON THIS THREAD NOT BULLSHIT AND SMILEY FACES.  IF THIS KEEPS UP MAYBE U GUYS SHOULD CHANGE UR NAME TO "DOWN2SMILE" INSTEAD.


----------



## warsr67

HEADING TO R (66)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 17 2010, 08:31 PM~18593742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEADING TO R (66)
> *



Looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 17 2010, 07:31 PM~18593742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEADING TO R (66)
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Sick !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 17 2010, 06:32 PM~18593750
> *Looks good.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 17 2010, 06:31 PM~18593742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEADING TO R (66)
> *


thats dope man


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats bad ass! WILLIE, GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 17 2010, 05:00 PM~18593905
> *thats bad ass! WILLIE, GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!
> *


X2!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Way to keep this thread going willie! Good luck bro at r 66!


----------



## warsr67

COMMING DOWN THE TUBE GT


----------



## warsr67

CAMARO ON THE WAY.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Sep 17 2010, 05:58 PM~18594293-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMING DOWN THE TUBE  GT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Sep 17 2010, 06:01 PM~18594316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMARO  ON THE WAY.
> *


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 DAMN WILLIE


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 17 2010, 07:31 PM~18593742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEADING TO R (66)
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

69 rivi ( EL ROOKIE ) READY 4 ROUTE 66 SHOW


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 18 2010, 05:52 AM~18597201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 rivi ( EL ROOKIE ) READY 4 ROUTE 66 SHOW
> *


Emilioooooo el rookie is a BMF!!!


----------



## pancho1969

builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup: 

See y'all at the show


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 18 2010, 09:52 AM~18597201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 rivi ( EL ROOKIE ) READY 4 ROUTE 66 SHOW
> *


Nice looking Rivi.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 18 2010, 09:52 AM~18597201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 rivi ( EL ROOKIE ) READY 4 ROUTE 66 SHOW
> *



B-E-A- UUUUUUUUUUU tiful!!!! Nice Rivi!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 17 2010, 08:01 PM~18594316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMARO  ON THE WAY.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 18 2010, 05:52 AM~18597201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 rivi ( EL ROOKIE ) READY 4 ROUTE 66 SHOW
> *


pinche emilio the rivi came out sweet cabron


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 18 2010, 07:52 AM~18597201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 rivi ( EL ROOKIE ) READY 4 ROUTE 66 SHOW
> *


those patterns are CRAZY


----------



## just ripe

ROUTE 66 SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## LATIN SKULL

NICE PICS FELLAS :thumbsup: DID ANYBODY WIN????


----------



## just ripe




----------



## bigdogg323

THANKS FOR THE PICS MIKE  


FINALLY PAGE 200 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 18 2010, 07:21 PM~18600847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


CONGRATS MIKE  AND TO THE REST OF THE GUYS TOO


----------



## sr.woodgrain

THIRD WITH MY OUR STYLE TRUCK


----------



## sr.woodgrain

THNXZ GUYS FOR THE COMPZ ON MY 69 RIVI


----------



## warsr67

more pics


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 18 2010, 10:08 AM~18597237
> *Emilioooooo el rookie is a BMF!!!
> *


xx10000000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

wow looks like the show was a great one, and looks like the down 2 scale crew had a great showing, congrats on all the winners !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 18 2010, 08:49 PM~18601458
> *wow looks like the show was a great one, and looks like the down 2 scale crew had a great showing, congrats on all the winners !!!!! :biggrin:
> *



X10000


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 13 2010, 09:41 AM~18554477
> *Not too much improvement on She Devil, hinged the hood, next will be the door panels and trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU MADE THAT LOOK EASY... AND THE DOOR JAMS ARE FLAWLESS


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 14 2010, 09:15 PM~18570697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: DOUBLE NICKELS  :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET THE SUN VISOR , THE SKIRTS? AND THE BUMPER KIT?


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 18 2010, 09:06 PM~18601568
> *YOU MADE THAT LOOK EASY... AND THE DOOR JAMS ARE FLAWLESS
> *


Thanx Hydro!! Took some time to make them, I'm still sanding little more, adding some reinforcements on the windshield posts, they ended up too thin when I cut the doors open. Its getting closer to paint!!!!


----------



## pancho1969

Congrats on the wins fellas nice meeting y'all


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

CONGRATS TO EVERYONE I WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THEIR! LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## CHR1S619

Looks like it was a sick show! Nice pics, I wish I could have been there. Congrats to the winners!! You guys had some sick cars


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats on the show and to all of the winners ! Looks like you guys had fun, good to see the hobby alive and kickin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe

Thanx guys for the comps..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

congrat. to everyboby at the show yeasteday wish i could been there!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Man you guys looked like you had a great time! Sorry i missed the show. But i will be there next week for the cruzin for the cure show... I hope there will a good showing of the members for the show. Its going to be good show.   Who all is going next week.... Check in


Lets get a count: 
1. Willie jr


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, Hopefully it will be done for saturday.. Wat do you think? 













































:wave: :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 19 2010, 09:22 PM~18608313
> *Ok fellas, Hopefully it will be done for saturday.. Wat do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


LOOKS SICK JR  SWEET COLORS ON IT :wow: 

IF I FINISH BETTIE I'LL BE AT THE SHOW TOO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 20 2010, 12:22 AM~18608313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That paint is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Chillie truck is looking fresh!! That's the way I think it should be "slammed"!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Sep 20 2010, 07:48 AM~18609382
> *Chillie truck is looking fresh!! That's the way I think it should be "slammed"!!!!
> *



X2! Slammed !


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SICK PAINT !!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow that is some sick ass paint work homie, cant wait to see rest of it keep pics coming. :0


----------



## OFDatTX

Sick paint job bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 19 2010, 09:22 PM~18608313
> *Ok fellas, Hopefully it will be done for saturday.. Wat do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


Love that blue Willie Jr. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

Looking good willie jr. nice ass color bro. can't wait to see this in person. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18608313
> *Ok fellas, Hopefully it will be done for saturday.. Wat do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job :thumbsup: Did you paint this with the new airbrush?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Congrats to all the Winners. Looked like a great show.



Don v :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 19 2010, 11:22 PM~18608313
> *Ok fellas, Hopefully it will be done for saturday.. Wat do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


  nice paint job :biggrin: chilly willie :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: old school 48 ford ragtop :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 20 2010, 08:34 PM~18615999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: old school 48 ford ragtop  :wow:
> *


LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## warsr67

WHICH WHEELS?


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 20 2010, 09:47 PM~18616873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH WHEELS?
> *


NEEDS THE KNOCK OFF STILL.


----------



## kustombuilder

Finally got the 37 painted and just needs clear in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2010, 09:56 PM~18616992
> *Finally got the 37 painted and just needs clear in the morning. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHAT WE'R TALKING ABOUT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 20 2010, 10:02 PM~18617078
> *THATS WHAT WE'R TALKING ABOUT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good guys, willie both look good hellas my choice and KB thats one smooth paint job homie!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 20 2010, 10:05 PM~18617110
> *looking good guys, willie both look good hellas my choice and KB thats one smooth paint job homie!
> *


Thank you bro


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Sep 20 2010, 08:34 PM~18615999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: old school 48 ford ragtop  :wow:
> *


Loved the color. Great looking build


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 20 2010, 09:50 PM~18616902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2010, 09:56 PM~18616992
> *Finally got the 37 painted and just needs clear in the morning. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice :wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2010, 09:56 PM~18616992
> *Finally got the 37 painted and just needs clear in the morning. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great color choice


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Sep 20 2010, 10:35 PM~18617481
> *Loved the color. Great looking build
> *


 :biggrin: thanx showrod


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 20 2010, 09:56 PM~18616992
> *Finally got the 37 painted and just needs clear in the morning. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a tight ass color bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Thx for the comps brothas. :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 20 2010, 09:47 PM~18616873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH WHEELS?
> *



:wow: siccccccck :wow:

ohh and these ones :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

37 is cleared and just need to buff it out so i can put it together :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looks good KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 21 2010, 07:25 PM~18626084
> *Looks good KB.
> *


thx bro


----------



## kustombuilder

heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' pretty good KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Sep 22 2010, 09:09 AM~18630696
> *Lookin' pretty good KB.
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

You outdid urself kb looks good now just wrap it up and finish it.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looks GREAT Dave


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 10:05 AM~18630665
> *heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch....nice color combo...looking good kb..


----------



## kustombuilder

Thx guys


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 09:05 AM~18630665
> *heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good kb!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 22 2010, 09:57 AM~18632186
> *ouch....nice color combo...looking good kb..
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:05 AM~18630665
> *heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:05 AM~18630665
> *heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 did u steal dbl's nail polish :happysad: looks good foo


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 12:28 PM~18632977
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  did u steal dbl's nail polish  :happysad:  looks good foo
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 22 2010, 01:28 PM~18632977
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  did u steal dbl's nail polish  :happysad:  looks good foo
> *


 :0


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 02:45 PM~18634112
> *:0
> *


i wonder how my impala would look with that dark purple :happysad:


----------



## Esoteric

that color combo is nice


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Sep 22 2010, 04:24 PM~18634492-->
> 
> 
> 
> that color combo is nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-down_by_law_@Sep 22 2010, 03:57 PM~18634249
> *i wonder how my impala would look with that dark purple :happysad:
> *


nice. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

Went to michaels today and got some of that new martha stewert flocking to try out.Also found a cool purple metallic gel pen to detail the int. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 07:08 PM~18634873
> *Went to michaels today and got some of that new martha stewert flocking to try out.Also found a cool purple metallic gel pen to detail the int. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good KB.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Sep 22 2010, 05:30 PM~18635024
> *Looking good KB.
> *


thx bro :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

KEEP PICS COMING HOMIE! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 22 2010, 06:13 PM~18635402
> *KEEP PICS COMING HOMIE!  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 10:05 AM~18630665
> *heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 22 2010, 06:36 PM~18635553
> *Nice
> *


thx bro. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Dave, now can you paint my car ?? :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 08:05 AM~18630665
> *heres the car mocked up with the rims.I have to buff it out todat but i am happy so far the way its coming out. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run

im proud of u kb, makes me want to cry, ur 1st build in a year, can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 22 2010, 09:14 PM~18637220
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run
> 
> im proud of u kb, makes me want to cry, ur 1st build in a year, can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


a year??? last time i seen a build from KB he sent me the pictures via the pony express...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 22 2010, 08:18 PM~18637273
> *a year??? last time i seen a build from KB he sent me the pictures via the pony express...
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras+Sep 22 2010, 09:18 PM~18637273-->
> 
> 
> 
> a year??? last time i seen a build from KB he sent me the pictures via the pony express...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 09:14 PM~18637220
> * :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run
> 
> im proud of u kb, makes me want to cry, ur 1st build in a year, can i have it  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> no you cant have it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Sep 22 2010, 08:48 PM~18636797
> *Hey Dave, now can you paint my car ?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Did some more work a few min ago. :biggrin: 
Did the carpet and the more details on the door panels.
Like my door lock knobs on the door panels? :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

that flocking looks pretty good.. is it similar to the kens stuff and lay out the same?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 22 2010, 11:03 PM~18638727
> *that flocking looks pretty good.. is it similar to the kens stuff and lay out the same?
> *


its almost the same.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

where did you get that flocking from kb.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Sep 22 2010, 11:47 PM~18639130
> *where did you get that flocking from kb.
> *


michaels. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

looks great kb. that flockin brings more but a lil more expensive. i dunno bout ur local michaels but mines has ALWAYS on clearance a pack that brings 4 smal circle plastic jars with 4 flocking colors for $1. work exactly the same and fuzzy fur.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 23 2010, 10:13 AM~18641589
> *looks great kb. that flockin brings  more but a lil more expensive. i dunno bout ur local michaels but mines has ALWAYS on clearance a pack that brings 4 smal circle plastic jars with 4 flocking colors for $1. work exactly the same and fuzzy fur.
> *


i havnt seen it on sale here but id scoop it up if you can at a 1 you can always sell it here.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 22 2010, 10:24 PM~18638212
> *Did some more work a few min ago. :biggrin:
> Did the carpet and the more details on the door panels.
> Like my door lock knobs on the door panels? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

nice!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## warsr67

ONE FOR THE FAMILIA


----------



## base905

uffin: :thumbsup: so nice!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 07:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE FOR THE FAMILIA
> *


----------



## gseeds

oh man thats cool, love the color !!!going to look nice !! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE FOR THE FAMILIA
> *


love that year the color an them wheels look great on it to.. looking good .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 10:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang thats a clean build !!!!!!!!

And that color is blingin' !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 09:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE FOR THE FAMILIA
> *


very nice


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 08:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

The unibody looks good on this...kept the body line in tact....i'll be watching this one.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 07:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE FOR THE FAMILIA
> *


Nice Willie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I was always a fan of these pick ups, reminds me of the one my pops use to have


----------



## chris hicks

That truck looks good!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Sep 24 2010, 01:35 AM~18649424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats cool, love the color !!!going to look nice !! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for all the comps fellows.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

another clean build willie, great job. :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

Hey fellas, Thanks for all the compliment on my ride... I appreciate all the support. Thanks Eddie for your help and thanks pop for your help as well... Here is the finished projects..I hope you all like my ride.


----------



## bugs-one

Thats a bad ass troka, wars.


----------



## bugs-one

Sick Chevy, chilly. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

That Dually looks bad ass!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 24 2010, 11:00 PM~18656649
> *Hey fellas, Thanks for all the compliment on my ride... I appreciate all the support. Thanks Eddie for your help and thanks pop for your help as well... Here is the finished projects..I hope you all like my ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Nice truck.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Sep 23 2010, 09:45 PM~18647795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE FOR THE FAMILIA
> *


 :biggrin: nice truck.. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Sep 24 2010, 11:00 PM~18656649
> *Hey fellas, Thanks for all the compliment on my ride... I appreciate all the support. Thanks Eddie for your help and thanks pop for your help as well... Here is the finished projects..I hope you all like my ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 24 2010, 11:16 PM~18657250
> *:wow:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## just ripe

CRUISIN FOR A CURE MODEL SEP 26 2010
















































































:biggrin: CRUISIN FOR A CURE :wow:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## sr.woodgrain

looks like you guys had fun, any winners anybody got lucky


----------



## just ripe




----------



## sr.woodgrain

congrats to all the winners from the show :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

HENRY MODEL CAR... :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

More pics from the Cruzin for the cure.... Great time


----------



## chilly willie

pics cont:


----------



## chilly willie

cont:


----------



## walterharris

A fellow 1/6th scale modeler has generously offered me to figures that fit in this tank so yes I will be addressing that ...Harold
PS... Thank You for all the encouragement from all


----------



## kustombuilder

Some real nice pics brothas. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

who's who in the pic?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 08:41 AM~18663650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's who in the pic?
> *


left to right
willie jr,chris hicks,henry,willie sr


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 08:41 AM~18663650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's who in the pic?
> *


Chilly Willie,Chris Hicks, Mad Bomber,Warsr67,


----------



## warsr67

MIKE ( JUST RIPE)


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 25 2010, 10:53 PM~18661837
> *congrats to all the winners  from the show :thumbsup:
> *


x10!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

BAD ASS PICS FELLAS!!! Alot of beautiful work in those pics!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

nice pic guys, congrats to all those who participated :cheesy: and won


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Sep 26 2010, 09:09 AM~18664316
> *BAD ASS PICS FELLAS!!! Alot of beautiful work in those pics!!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks for the pics and congrats on the wins fellas


----------



## just ripe

THANX GUYS....


----------



## MAZDAT

Congrats on everyone that won!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

This is another Rivi I started last night, this one going to be a curbside, its going to have custom rear tail lights, and front grill, chopped the top just a little, didn't want to go too low


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's one of my boys with his first build


----------



## truscale

Looks like Cruise for a Cure was a good show this year. Hope to make it next year.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 27 2010, 12:17 AM~18669088
> *Here's one of my boys with his first build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Post some wip pictures of his build.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 26 2010, 09:17 PM~18669088
> *Here's one of my boys with his first build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its good to see that a new generation is in to building, keep up the good work lil mazdat, post up some pix on lil mazdats progress mazdat sr :biggrin: 

welcome to building lil mazdat, good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 27 2010, 03:10 PM~18674287
> *its good to see that a new generation is in to building, keep up the good work lil mazdat, post up some pix on lil mazdats  progress mazdat sr  :biggrin:
> 
> welcome to building lil mazdat, good luck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Sep 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18674287-->
> 
> 
> 
> its good to see that a new generation is in to building, keep up the good work lil mazdat, post up some pix on lil mazdats  progress mazdat sr  :biggrin:
> 
> welcome to building lil mazdat, good luck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Sep 27 2010, 01:27 PM~18674416
> *X2
> *



We will :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 26 2010, 08:00 PM~18668896
> *This is another Rivi I started last night, this one going to be a curbside, its going to have custom rear tail lights, and front grill, chopped the top just a little, didn't want to go too low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good jorge i like the way it looks


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 28 2010, 08:04 AM~18680922
> *looking good jorge i like the way it looks
> *


Thanx Frank!!  

Its gonna have different wheels , maybe baby moons and white walls


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 26 2010, 07:41 AM~18663650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's who in the pic?
> *


LOOKS LIKE HENRY IS CONSTIPATED.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 27 2010, 02:10 PM~18674287
> *its good to see that a new generation is in to building, keep up the good work lil mazdat, post up some pix on lil mazdats  progress mazdat sr  :biggrin:
> 
> welcome to building lil mazdat, good luck  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X10 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

BUILDS ARE LOOKING REALLY GOOD GUYS... KEEP IT UP...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe+Sep 25 2010, 06:54 PM~18661839-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just ripe_@Sep 25 2010, 07:00 PM~18661872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HENRY MODEL CAR... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18703299
> *chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GO RAIDERS !!!!!

Nice build Chris :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 30 2010, 02:47 PM~18703299
> *chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD CHIS ,CAN'T WAIT FOR YOUR 66


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Chris, that is clean bro....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

TGIF





 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :around: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 30 2010, 01:47 PM~18703299
> *chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Oct 1 2010, 07:49 PM~18714369
> *That looks good.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## jimbo

BROTHERS!!! :wow: Sorry I aint been reppin the club by puttin down some builds but I been swamped wit life issues. :uh: I'm back on building again and I'll be posting up builds starting tomorrow! :uh: Please bare with me family but I'm back on it! You guys been killin' the scene and it makes me damm proud to rep D2S!!! I intend on holdin it down the way the rest of the OGees are doin'!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 04:55 PM~18719763
> *BROTHERS!!! :wow: Sorry I aint been reppin the club by puttin down some builds but I been swamped wit life issues. :uh: I'm back on building again and I'll be posting up builds starting tomorrow!  :uh: Please bare with me family but I'm back on it! You guys been killin' the scene and it makes me damm proud to rep D2S!!! I intend on holdin it down the way the rest of the OGees are doin'!!!
> *


ITS GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU JIMBO  . JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING THAT HELPS ME EVERY TIME THINGS RUFF, SOME WORDS OF WIDOM. DONT WORRY ABOUT ANY THING,BUT THROUGH PRAYER AND THINK ABOUT THINGS THAT ARE ,LOVELY,TRUE,WHATSOEVER THINGS ARE PURE AND IF THERE BE ANY PRAISE THINK ON THESE THINGS.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 2 2010, 04:12 PM~18719856
> *ITS GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU JIMBO  . JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING THAT HELPS ME EVERY TIME THINGS RUFF, SOME WORDS OF WIDOM. DONT WORRY ABOUT ANY THING,BUT THROUGH PRAYER AND  THINK ABOUT THINGS THAT ARE ,LOVELY,TRUE,WHATSOEVER THINGS ARE PURE AND IF THERE BE ANY PRAISE THINK ON THESE THINGS.
> *



Brother, thats why I love my club. :happysad: Alot of love and WISDOM comin from the OGees...  :happysad: Hey Willie, I'm back brother and Im about to show why I rep D2S brother. And THANKS for the support OGee!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 02:55 PM~18719763
> *BROTHERS!!! :wow: Sorry I aint been reppin the club by puttin down some builds but I been swamped wit life issues. :uh: I'm back on building again and I'll be posting up builds starting tomorrow!  :uh: Please bare with me family but I'm back on it! You guys been killin' the scene and it makes me damm proud to rep D2S!!! I intend on holdin it down the way the rest of the OGees are doin'!!!
> *


HANDLE YO SHIT JIM  YOU CAN DO IT :biggrin: MAKE SURE U HAVE FUN DOIN IT BROTHER


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Jimbo!!!! Post those pics!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Good to hear from you bro


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 2 2010, 04:40 PM~18720010
> *Hey Jimbo!!!! Post those pics!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good to hear from you bro
> *



Gimme a min Jorge.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 30 2010, 10:47 PM~18703299
> *chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: Ow Yea


----------



## jimbo

Well dam, besides the bills, my job (concrete, ) The family, my side gigs(costom Harley paint), the resin stuff, man, I managed to lift this bigbody for my homie "bigbodylac". This is my USO (brother) CC members replica hes bustin out in a couple weeks at the vegas show.  

http://pictures.sprintpcs.com/share.do?inv...State=RETRIEVED

More pics to come...


----------



## jimbo

So I dig up this Tre outta the closet and I find out that I chromed it YEARS ago. Maybe 6 or 7. So I said BONUS!!! :biggrin: I then proceed to open the doors on it since the hood and the trunk are already opened. 


























I like my rides opened up...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18720324
> *So I dig up this Tre outta the closet and I find out that I chromed it YEARS ago. Maybe 6 or 7. So I said BONUS!!! :biggrin:  I then proceed to open the doors on it since the hood and the trunk are already opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my rides opened up...
> *


dam jimbo ur project is coming out nice homie, great job bigg dogg


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2010, 04:27 PM~18719938
> *HANDLE YO SHIT JIM  YOU CAN DO IT  :biggrin: MAKE SURE U HAVE FUN DOIN IT BROTHER
> *



Fa sho Frank! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 30 2010, 01:47 PM~18703299
> *chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks baddass Chris!!!    GO RAIDERS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 2 2010, 04:12 PM~18719856
> *ITS GOOD TO HEAR FROM YOU JIMBO  . JUST A LITTLE SOMETHING THAT HELPS ME EVERY TIME THINGS RUFF, SOME WORDS OF WIDOM. DONT WORRY ABOUT ANY THING,BUT THROUGH PRAYER AND  THINK ABOUT THINGS THAT ARE ,LOVELY,TRUE,WHATSOEVER THINGS ARE PURE AND IF THERE BE ANY PRAISE THINK ON THESE THINGS.
> *


thats right jimbo ill back up willies words homie, likE frank saID HAVE FUN DO-N IT HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 2 2010, 05:52 PM~18720768
> *thats right jimbo ill back up willies words homie, likE frank saID HAVE FUN DO-N IT HOMIE
> *


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 2 2010, 05:41 PM~18720364
> *dam jimbo ur project is coming out nice homie, great job bigg dogg
> *



Thanks Emilio!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 2 2010, 07:46 PM~18721115
> *
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

SOME THING NEW ( NEED TO OPEN DOORS AND HOOD?)


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here you go latinskull nice bike homie.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 3 2010, 05:19 PM~18726291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING NEW ( NEED TO OPEN DOORS AND HOOD?)
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 3 2010, 05:54 PM~18726603
> *here you go latinskull  nice bike homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats one badass bike :wow:


----------



## chris hicks

what's up everybody? i just want to say thanks to everyone for the comps. on the 36 coupe :biggrin: right now i put the 66 aside for a min. to finish my 39 but will get back to it when i finish my 39 project so be looking out for 66 soon!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe

DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 4 2010, 09:03 PM~18735001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:
> *


nice detail mike!! such a clean build !! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 3 2010, 09:54 PM~18726603
> *here you go latinskull  nice bike homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn !!! nice job eddie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 4 2010, 06:03 PM~18735001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:
> *



sick old school! love the vise grip holdin the the battery terminal!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 4 2010, 05:03 PM~18735001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:
> *


damn mike thats lookin sweet mister


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 5 2010, 10:30 AM~18740024
> *sick old school! love the vise grip holdin the the battery terminal!!
> *


X2 THATS GREAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Sep 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18703299
> *chris hicks 36, 2 week build. dam homie now thats the way u build a low low, nice ride bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS BADASS CHRIS :thumbsup






CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just ripe

thanx guys for the comps :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 06:34 PM~18720324
> *So I dig up this Tre outta the closet and I find out that I chromed it YEARS ago. Maybe 6 or 7. So I said BONUS!!! :biggrin:  I then proceed to open the doors on it since the hood and the trunk are already opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my rides opened up...
> *


  lookin good jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 6 2010, 02:14 AM~18748018
> * lookin good jimbo  :biggrin:
> *


X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 06:34 PM~18720324
> *So I dig up this Tre outta the closet and I find out that I chromed it YEARS ago. Maybe 6 or 7. So I said BONUS!!! :biggrin:  I then proceed to open the doors on it since the hood and the trunk are already opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my rides opened up...
> *



aww shit sumbody woke up jimbo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 2 2010, 05:34 PM~18720324
> *So I dig up this Tre outta the closet and I find out that I chromed it YEARS ago. Maybe 6 or 7. So I said BONUS!!! :biggrin:  I then proceed to open the doors on it since the hood and the trunk are already opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my rides opened up...
> *



:0 :0 thats what im talkin bout jimbo!!! lookin great...!! becarefull dawg in the last pic.the trey is bout the get ranned over and squashed by that tractor! lol


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD JIMBO!! WHERE'S THAT 65 RAG?


----------



## warsr67

SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 7 2010, 01:21 AM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *


 :wow: I Like this..


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 04:21 PM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *



DAAAAMMM :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 05:21 PM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *


  sweeeeet :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Oct 2 2010, 06:52 PM~18720768-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats right jimbo ill back up willies words homie, likE frank saID HAVE FUN DO-N IT HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Emilio  I havent forgot bro I got you almost ready to ship. :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by just [email protected] 5 2010, 11:14 PM~18748018
> * lookin good jimbo  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr OGee Mike!!! You and the rest of the OGees keep me inspired!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 11:30 PM~18748106
> *X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Gary! :wow: Your like the GODFATHER of this club...  Hope all is good with you OGee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 02:06 AM~18748580
> *aww shit sumbody woke up jimbo :0  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! Thanks Ev!!! :biggrin: Yeah I been sleepin... :uh:  But with my club puttin it down in a real way it was only a matter of time before I put everything else aside and just build!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 07:22 AM~18749422
> *:0  :0  thats what im talkin bout jimbo!!! lookin great...!!  becarefull dawg in the last pic.the trey is bout the get ranned over and squashed by that tractor! lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fa sho bigg Jay!!! :cheesy: Thanks dawg. Oh yeah thats why that mugg is up on the Elmo lunchpail!!! LMAO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Models IV Life_@Oct 6 2010, 03:03 PM~18752977
> *LOOKING GOOD JIMBO!! WHERE'S THAT 65 RAG?
> *




Thanks Fred!!! The 65 is still waitin on chrome... Havent forgot about you either brotha...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 3 2010, 06:19 PM~18726291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING NEW ( NEED TO OPEN DOORS AND HOOD?)
> *



NICE WILLIE!!! Cant wait to see this one Mister... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 3 2010, 06:54 PM~18726603
> *here you go latinskull  nice bike homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats baddass Eddie!!! SICKNESS... :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 4 2010, 06:03 PM~18735001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:
> *



DAMM MIKE thats why your OG and Im not...  Lookin KILLER brother!!! :wow: :wow: 


Oh yeah and watch out that vice grips about to melt if it touches that pos terminal... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 04:21 PM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *




Thats SUPER BADD WILLIE!!! :wow: :wow: Hows ChillyWilly doing?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 03:21 PM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Oct 6 2010, 01:06 AM~18748580
> *aww shit sumbody woke up jimbo :0  :biggrin:
> *


Everyone's in trouble now!!! Jimbo is AWAKE!!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 6 2010, 10:47 PM~18756653
> *Everyone's in trouble now!!! Jimbo is AWAKE!!!!
> *


 :around: :around:    :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 6 2010, 10:47 PM~18756653
> *Everyone's in trouble now!!! Jimbo is AWAKE!!!!
> *



preach brotha peoples betta board up them windows i feel a bad ass building storm comming :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 4 2010, 08:03 PM~18735001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:
> *


IM LIKING THAT. NICE SETUP


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 4 2010, 06:03 PM~18735001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOUBLE NICKELS HYDRAULICS SETUP AND 265 ENGINE........ :biggrin:
> *


 nice set up mike old skool style :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 6 2010, 09:47 PM~18756653
> *Everyone's in trouble now!!! Jimbo is AWAKE!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 04:21 PM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *


nice willie lov that project. can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 6 2010, 05:21 PM~18753615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING FOR THE FUTURE.
> *


Wow....Nice Kit bash.......Batmobile and Black Force. SWEET


----------



## ShowRodFreak

TGIF


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## just ripe

Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18774639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18774639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 looking badddddddddddddddddd. mike


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18774639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:
> *


that 55 is bad ass mike, can i have it


----------



## MC562

Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## jimbo

BADDASS WORK MIKE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: That 55 is KILLIN IT!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Dam I had to look again... That mugg is LAID... :wow: :wow: Thats str8 PIMP Mike!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats one nice ass ride man..


----------



## just ripe

Thanx Everyone...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Tastefully done!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

nice 55


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 9 2010, 09:16 PM~18774639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:
> *


fuckin sweet i see you changed your mind on the pots and pans


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

this is sweet build homie, love the color choice and pump set it up is smooth. good luck at the show.!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18774639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Nickels Ready For Victorville Show !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Mann mike this looks sweet. Love the color combination... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas this an update on our fellow D2S brother Chris hicks . 39 Chevy.... Wat do you think :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## just ripe

Thanx Bro's.. :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 01:26 PM~18777205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas this an update on our fellow D2S brother Chris hicks . 39 Chevy.... Wat do you think :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WAY TO GO CHRIS LOOKS SWEET


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 11:26 AM~18777205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas this an update on our fellow D2S brother Chris hicks . 39 Chevy.... Wat do you think :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


damn chris this looks sweet bro  keep it up homie  

sorry chris i could'nt post ur pic sooner bro :happysad: next time homie


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 01:26 PM~18777205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas this an update on our fellow D2S brother Chris hicks . 39 Chevy.... Wat do you think :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



sweet nice colors


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, laid down the House of color silver basecoat on the 41 willys. Next comes the Kandy tangerine. More updates later.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 10 2010, 03:20 PM~18777870
> *WAY TO GO CHRIS  LOOKS SWEET
> *


dam chris that 39 is sweet homie, color combo is kicking dog :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 07:07 PM~18779146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, laid down the House of color silver basecoat on the 41 willys. Next comes the Kandy tangerine. More updates later.
> *


dam mr chilliy dat shit is jumpen homie, can i have it , u know u dont want it. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hi henry, was up
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 06:07 PM~18779146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, laid down the House of color silver basecoat on the 41 willys. Next comes the Kandy tangerine. More updates later.
> *


this is gonna look sweet jr :wow: cant wait to see it painted bro


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 10 2010, 08:28 PM~18779327
> *dam chris that 39 is sweet homie, color combo is kicking dog :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: x2.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 08:07 PM~18779146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, laid down the House of color silver basecoat on the 41 willys. Next comes the Kandy tangerine. More updates later.
> *


 :wow: bad willys :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice work guys keep them pics coming.


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 07:07 PM~18779146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, laid down the House of color silver basecoat on the 41 willys. Next comes the Kandy tangerine. More updates later.
> *



THIS IS SICK CHILLY!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 12:26 PM~18777205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas this an update on our fellow D2S brother Chris hicks . 39 Chevy.... Wat do you think :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *




DAAAM... :wow: Get down Chris!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT KB WHERE'S THAT 37???


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 12 2010, 02:30 AM~18789284
> *DAMN IT KB WHERE'S THAT 37???
> *


getting pinstripped.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 10 2010, 07:07 PM~18779146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, laid down the House of color silver basecoat on the 41 willys. Next comes the Kandy tangerine. More updates later.
> *


This is badass willie. I like it alot :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

Got the 37 back from pinstripping. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 08:06 PM~18803884
> *Got the 37 back from pinstripping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD BRO.


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Thank you brothas. :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 13 2010, 06:21 PM~18804116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Looks good Dave!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 13 2010, 08:21 PM~18804116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chris hicks

loooooking good david!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Thank you brothas. :cheesy:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18803884
> *Got the 37 back from pinstripping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

nice


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dammmmmm Dave those are some clean pinstripes lines homie looking good. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Oct 14 2010, 12:14 AM~18806966
> *dammmmmm Dave those are some clean pinstripes lines homie looking good.  :0
> *


Thx bro.they were done by the homie David G.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 10 2010, 07:30 PM~18779351
> *dam mr chilliy dat shit is jumpen homie, can i have it , u know u dont want it. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks emilio. Maybe....


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 10 2010, 09:01 PM~18779981
> *this is gonna look sweet jr  :wow: cant wait to see it painted bro
> *


Thanks bigdogg...the candy comes next :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 10 2010, 09:31 PM~18780218
> *:wow: bad willys  :wow:
> *


   im a trying


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 11 2010, 03:04 PM~18785043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks gary.. Hows it going.? Hope all is well :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 11 2010, 09:03 PM~18787797
> *THIS IS SICK CHILLY!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


Wats up jimbo :thumbsup: Thank you sir ... This and three other projects will be done for the victorville show. D2S will hit them hard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 13 2010, 10:57 AM~18799697
> *This is badass willie. I like it alot :wow:
> *


thanks bro... wer you been? you need to come to the meetings once in awhile. See you soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18803884
> *Got the 37 back from pinstripping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

Very nice Chilly!!! Can't wait for the candy to touch it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 11:11 AM~18809904
> *Very nice Chilly!!! Can't wait for the candy to touch it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks mazdat... coming saturday. Hey bro i have your shirt so hit me up if you go on sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Dave


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 14 2010, 10:13 AM~18809921
> *Thanks mazdat... coming saturday. Hey bro i have your shirt so hit me up if you go on sunday :thumbsup:
> *


I'm going Sunday to the meet also


----------



## kustombuilder

I need to do another coat of fuzzy fur tonite on the 37.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 14 2010, 05:46 PM~18812990
> *I need to do another coat of fuzzy fur tonite on the 37.
> *


nice 37 kb lov the pinstripe homie, now you dont have an excuse not to finish it by victorville show :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 14 2010, 07:39 PM~18813499
> *nice 37 kb lov the pinstripe homie, now you dont have an excuse not to finish it by victorville show :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 14 2010, 01:11 PM~18809904
> *Very nice Chilly!!! Can't wait for the candy to touch it :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: .....X2!..............


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18803884
> *Got the 37 back from pinstripping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS SICK BRO I LIKES IT ALOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 14 2010, 11:09 AM~18809887
> *thanks bro... wer you been? you need to come to the meetings once in awhile. See you soon :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE ONE OF THESE DAYS BRO...THING IS I ONLY WORK SATURDAY AND SUNDAY, BUT WHO KNOWS I MIGHT MAKE IT TO AT LEAST ONE, KEEP HOPE ALIVE... :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 14 2010, 08:49 PM~18814314
> *MAYBE ONE OF THESE DAYS BRO...THING IS I ONLY WORK SATURDAY AND SUNDAY, BUT WHO KNOWS I MIGHT MAKE IT TO AT LEAST ONE, KEEP HOPE ALIVE... :biggrin:
> *


Hope you can make it one day bro would love to meet you homie!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18819453
> *Hope you can make it one day bro would love to meet you homie!!!!
> *


Lalo is one of the best homies i have.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 14 2010, 08:49 PM~18814314
> *MAYBE ONE OF THESE DAYS BRO...THING IS I ONLY WORK SATURDAY AND SUNDAY, BUT WHO KNOWS I MIGHT MAKE IT TO AT LEAST ONE, KEEP HOPE ALIVE... :biggrin:
> *


  :wave: :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up mike? :wave: :wave: hope everything good with you bro!!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## chilly willie

Posted for willie sr. Pops Ride.. I couldnt open the doors so i dropped the top. Wat do you think fellas.


----------



## chilly willie

Ok guys we got the candy tangerine on but i need to clear it. Wat do you think, do i need more candy


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 07:06 PM~18829656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted for willie sr. Pops Ride.. I couldnt open the doors so i dropped the top. Wat do you think fellas.
> *


was up willie nice carrito lov it.. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 07:13 PM~18829723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys we got the candy tangerine on but i need to clear it. Wat do you think, do i need more candy
> *


name this car orange crush, love tha paint job


----------



## jimbo

Just a lil update for my bretheren...  










































Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 07:13 PM~18829723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys we got the candy tangerine on but i need to clear it. Wat do you think, do i need more candy
> *




OH MY DAMM JR THATS BEAUTIFUL... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 07:06 PM~18829656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted for willie sr. Pops Ride.. I couldnt open the doors so i dropped the top. Wat do you think fellas.
> *



Looks like the Pharohs ride from American Graffiti... :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2010, 07:06 PM~18803884
> *Got the 37 back from pinstripping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18830167
> *Just a lil update for my bretheren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


looking good jimbo ,my style all open up,


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 06:13 PM~18829723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys we got the candy tangerine on but i need to clear it. Wat do you think, do i need more candy
> *


DAMMM WILLIE I SHOWED U WELL ! CANT WAIT TILL THE CLEAR IS LAID THEN THE PAINT IS REALLY GOING TO POP! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 07:16 PM~18830167
> *Just a lil update for my bretheren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


LOOKING GOOD JIMBO!  KEEP IT GOING NOT LIKE ME I ALREADY PUT MY 63 BACK IN THE BOX. :uh:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 17 2010, 10:27 AM~18832683
> *DAMMM WILLIE I SHOWED U WELL ! CANT WAIT TILL THE CLEAR IS LAID THEN THE PAINT IS REALLY GOING TO POP! :thumbsup:
> *


ESE TODO BRO.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 08:13 PM~18829723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys we got the candy tangerine on but i need to clear it. Wat do you think, do i need more candy
> *


  sweeeeeeet and candy :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 09:16 PM~18830167
> *Just a lil update for my bretheren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: lookin good jimbo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 11:16 PM~18830167
> *Just a lil update for my bretheren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:
> *





:biggrin: looks real good brother!


----------



## chilly willie

Here you go guys, Had a good time with club today . we all celebrated the 1 year anniversary of the club at the Wood grill Buffett . Awesom food and good friends. Club is going real strong and i see some great builds coming out real soon. The future looks good for a strong club and some great builds. Thanks for letting me be a part of it. See ya Chilly willie. 






























































Dont bother me im eating... :biggrin: 


























Dont drop that emilio it took kb a year to get that far.. :wow: :wow: 



































emilio doing a how to on wood grain on the cars








mike on a time out from tooo much broccolli :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 08:16 PM~18830167
> *Just a lil update for my bretheren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


This is going to be sweet jimbo.. Wat colors are you going to use? and thanks for the comps on my willys


----------



## just ripe

:wow: today meeting 10/17/10


----------



## chris hicks

I just want to say thanks again for letting me be a part of this family it's a honor to be apart of DOWN2SCALE!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 17 2010, 11:50 PM~18838585
> *I just want to say thanks again for letting me be a part of this family it's a honor to be apart of DOWN2SCALE!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas wish i could be their with you guys keep them pics coming c ya guys next year for sure!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 08:06 PM~18829656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted for willie sr. Pops Ride.. I couldnt open the doors so i dropped the top. Wat do you think fellas.
> *


this is looking great!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats on your clubs anniversary fellas ! Looks like yaw havin' fun, thats what it's all about !


----------



## gseeds

man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 04:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right On!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 05:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 05:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS GARY THIS MEANS A LOT TO ALL OF US .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 06:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ThaTS A TIGHT PLAQUE BRO ! wHO MADE IT AND HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE? :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Oct 16 2010, 08:16 PM~18830167
> *Just a lil update for my bretheren...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin much, just your average tre opened up and hinged, halfway jambed... Just gotta do the doors. Gonna get down on the paint too. HOK, patterns and all thatt... LMK what you think so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


looking good brother cant wait to see it done jimbo


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 18 2010, 05:50 PM~18844898
> *
> THANKS GARY THIS MEANS A LOT TO ALL OF US .
> *


x 2 sr it really does :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 18 2010, 06:08 PM~18845096
> *ThaTS A TIGHT PLAQUE BRO ! wHO MADE IT AND HOW MUCH DO THEY CHARGE?  :biggrin:
> *


hey trend talk to kb our club bother, homie  :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 05:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A gary that mean's a lot to me bro you know my real family is so fuck up with this hating shit that everybody in down2scale is my real family now i want everybody to know this for give me if im acting emoitional but this is real shit!!!! i love all my brothers in this club, if it was'nt for everybody in this club i dont know were i be now and i didnt for get everybody on LIL i feel the same way with ya 2 with advise and tips on how to take it to that next level that's from the HEART!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 18 2010, 07:10 PM~18845812
> *A gary that mean's a lot to me bro you know my real family is so fuck up with this hating shit that everybody in down2scale is my real family now i want everybody to know this for give me if im acting emoitional but this is real shit!!!! i love all my brothers in this club, if it was'nt for everybody in this club i dont know were i be now and i didnt for get everybody on LIL i feel the same way with ya 2 with advise and tips on how to take it to that next level that's from the HEART!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


like wise mr hicks if u ever need anything chris were just a phone call away homie anyday n anytime homie  :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18845883
> *like wise mr hicks if u ever need anything chris were just a phone call away homie anyday n anytime homie   :cheesy:
> *


Thangs bro that mean a lot to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18846187
> *Thangs bro that mean a lot to me!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 18 2010, 08:59 PM~18846409
> *:wow:
> *


I did'nt for get about you dogg you know you my HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 03:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx Gary!!! It means alot coming from you bro, I haven't been in the club that long, but it does feel like family. I've known a couple of the guys from way back when, now that I spent more time with you guys yesterday at dinner, I think all of you are good people in my book!!! I'm liking D2S more and more.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18845799
> *hey trend talk to kb our club bother, homie   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18845883
> *like wise mr hicks if u ever need anything chris were just a phone call away homie anyday n anytime homie   :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 18 2010, 09:18 PM~18846696
> *Thanx Gary!!! It means alot coming from you bro, I haven't been in the club that long, but it does feel like family. I've known a couple of the guys from way back when, now that I spent more time with you guys yesterday at dinner, I think all of you are good people in my book!!! I'm liking D2S more and more.
> *


thanx mazdat :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 05:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thanks Gary

Me and Gil are trying to make too NNL WEST to meet all the brothers in CALI.....crossing our fingers. 

Don V


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Oct 17 2010, 09:30 AM~18832695
> *LOOKING GOOD JIMBO!  KEEP IT GOING NOT LIKE ME I ALREADY PUT MY 63 BACK IN THE BOX. :uh:
> *



Im on it Eddie, just hope to get down on it like I you would bro...    


ANd thanks for the comps brothers. Truly means alot... :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 17 2010, 10:13 PM~18838282
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: today meeting  10/17/10
> *




DAM I KEEP MISSIN ALL THE FUN!!!  I cant wait to hang out with my D2S family! Someday brothers... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 18 2010, 04:46 PM~18844224
> *man I wish i could have been there for this one !!!!Congrats on the clubs  anniversary, im so glad everything looks like its doing good , and the guys are holding it all together, the club looks stong and the builds are looking better all the time and the friendships are great ! what more could you want !! heres to you my DOWN 2 SCALE brother's and i hope the club and friendships  grow for many more years to come !!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I second that GODFATHER...


----------



## Models IV Life

LOOKING GOOD D2S! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: new wheels on the 41


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 26 2010, 08:17 PM~18669088
> *Here's one of my boys with his first build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's the finished product, looks pretty good for his first build...


----------



## bugs-one

Your boy did good, Jorge. Tell him to keep at it he's got real good potential.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 21 2010, 03:54 AM~18868012
> *Your boy did good, Jorge. Tell him to keep at it he's got real good potential.
> *


X2!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> oh damn !!!! thats bad to the bone mike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18866812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: new wheels on the 41
> *


Dam mike that looks sick. Love the wheels were did you get them. Is that the engine i gave you. If it is can i have it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: that ride looks sick.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 20 2010, 10:11 PM~18867107
> *Here's the finished product, looks pretty good for his first build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work bro, keep it up looks good. Hey mazdat he should have a build off against KB. He will win. Hahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 20 2010, 11:54 PM~18868012
> *Your boy did good, Jorge. Tell him to keep at it he's got real good potential.
> *


Thanx!!! I'll tell him


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18866812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: new wheels on the 41
> *


Damn!!!! looking good mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 20 2010, 11:11 PM~18867107
> *Here's the finished product, looks pretty good for his first build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A mazdat tell your son nice work keep it up!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 20 2010, 11:11 PM~18867107
> *Here's the finished product, looks pretty good for his first build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First build came out Sweet. Great job
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks+Oct 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18871258-->
> 
> 
> 
> A mazdat tell your son nice work keep it up!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Chris!!, I'll tell him
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@Oct 21 2010, 11:03 AM~18871266
> *First build came out Sweet. Great job
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Showrod!!!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18866812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: new wheels on the 41
> *


that's badass!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18866812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: new wheels on the 41
> *


LOOKING GOOD MIKE THIS RIDE IS BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES, AND MAZDAT TELL LITTLE HOMIE GREAT JOB LOOK FOWARD TO THE LITTLE MAN FILLING DADS SHOES!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Oct 21 2010, 02:25 PM~18872971
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIES, AND MAZDAT TELL LITTLE HOMIE GREAT JOB LOOK FOWARD TO THE LITTLE MAN FILLING DADS SHOES!
> *


Thanx Gil!!! I'll tell him, my other boy is building one too, he's 15...I'll post pics when he's done with it


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 21 2010, 01:02 PM~18871258
> *A mazdat tell your son nice work keep it up!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: x2 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 21 2010, 06:40 PM~18875138
> *:wow: x2 :wow:
> *


X3!!


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## ShowRodFreak

Not a model O/T but this took me one month to finish. We have tailgating at Home every Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 22 2010, 12:05 PM~18880794
> *Not a model  O/T but this took me one month to finish. We have tailgating at Home every Sunday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
go cowboys homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 21 2010, 11:57 AM~18871229
> *Damn!!!! looking good mike  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Oct 20 2010, 10:11 PM~18867107
> *Here's the finished product, looks pretty good for his first build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Oct 22 2010, 03:43 PM~18883162
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Emilio :biggrin:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline

WOW great builds guys wish i was out your way to be apart of all the madness!
heres a few builds ive completed awhile back love the style keep the pics comming!late George


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 22 2010, 06:05 PM~18883294
> *WOW great builds guys wish i was out your way to be apart of all the madness!
> heres a few builds ive completed awhile back love the style keep the pics comming!late George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 22 2010, 04:05 PM~18883294
> *WOW great builds guys wish i was out your way to be apart of all the madness!
> heres a few builds ive completed awhile back love the style keep the pics comming!late George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEEN UR WORK B4 ON HERE VERY NICE BRO


----------



## warsr67

hinging hood more up dates later


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 23 2010, 01:18 PM~18888413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hinging hood more up dates later
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

54/55 cheve


----------



## undead white boy

Uh oh its a WW1 invasion

LOOK OUT!!!!!!! its the red baron



























still need to finish black washing the guns and put them on


----------



## undead white boy

porsche slant nose


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 24 2010, 06:15 PM~18895346
> *porsche slant nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that Porsche is kool !


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Oct 24 2010, 05:15 PM~18895346
> *porsche slant nose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sweeeeet :wow:


----------



## Pro 48 Fleetline




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## down_by_law




----------



## machio

Looking good up in here


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Pro 48 Fleetline_@Oct 24 2010, 04:26 PM~18895803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

YOU GUY ARE DOIMG SOME BAD ASS WORK FELLAS :0


----------



## bigdogg323

THIS IS FROM CHRIS HICKS :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 01:34 PM~18903237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FROM CHRIS HICKS  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's big dogg but this is for sell and i have a lot of othere kits for sell as well the 39 has everything with it for $ 10.00 and the other kits are $ 5.00 because they might have a few parts missing but worth it the reason why i'm selling these kit is because im trying to get whole to a 48 aero sadan.


----------



## Laidframe

what else you got for sale?
Pm sent on the 39


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 25 2010, 02:46 PM~18903748
> *Thank's big dogg but this is for sell and i have a lot of othere kits for sell as well the 39 has everything with it for $ 10.00 and the other kits are $ 5.00 because they might have a few parts missing but worth it the reason why i'm selling these kit is because im trying to get whole to a 48 aero sadan.
> *


everything been sold!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 06:09 PM~18906178
> *de jalo  :biggrin: u know how kids are
> *


 :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## danny chawps

> :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great Builds Guys.


----------



## warsr67

CHILLY S 62 SHOT SOME CLEAR ON IT.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18925488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLY S 62  SHOT SOME CLEAR  ON IT.
> *


 :biggrin: nice hijo!!!! :wow:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18925488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLY S 62  SHOT SOME CLEAR  ON IT.
> *


damn that's a sweet color on the 62 bro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 16 2010, 07:13 PM~18829723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys we got the candy tangerine on but i need to clear it. Wat do you think, do i need more candy
> *



DAAAAAAYYYYUM CHILLY...THIS IS SICK HOMIE.....I LUV IT KNT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT..

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 15 2010, 10:39 AM~18819460
> *Lalo is one of the best homies i have.
> *


LIKEWISE BRO TNX...U R MY BEST HOMIE TOO, WE GO WAY BK AND ALWAYS CLICKED FROM THE DAY WE MET...MEMBER?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Oct 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18927092
> *LIKEWISE BRO TNX...U R MY BEST HOMIE TOO, WE GO WAY BK AND ALWAYS CLICKED FROM THE DAY WE MET...MEMBER?
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Some updates on the 37. :biggrin: 
Got the seatbelts in.Floorboars are on and the moon is in.
Now to the the motor. :cheesy:


----------



## chris hicks

looking good kb keep it up the good work!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Oct 28 2010, 02:13 PM~18932206
> *looking good kb keep it up the good work!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thx bro


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 27 2010, 07:19 PM~18925488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLY S 62  SHOT SOME CLEAR  ON IT.
> *


hella nice


----------



## warsr67

PURPLE PEOPLE EATTER MEAN GOAT


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 28 2010, 06:20 PM~18935288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE PEOPLE EATTER  MEAN GOAT
> *


DDDAAAAMMMMMM!!!!!!! That's a mean Goat Willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 28 2010, 06:20 PM~18935288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE PEOPLE EATTER  MEAN GOAT
> *


LOOKS BADASS WILLIE  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK MISTER


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18931816
> *Some updates on the 37. :biggrin:
> Got the seatbelts in.Floorboars are on and the moon is in.
> Now to the the motor. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 28 2010, 08:20 PM~18935288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE PEOPLE EATTER  MEAN GOAT
> *


  sweeeeeet purpel people eatter.... :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Oct 28 2010, 07:20 PM~18935288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE PEOPLE EATTER  MEAN GOAT
> *


fucking nice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 28 2010, 10:10 PM~18936515
> *:wow: nice :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

some nice rides comin out :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 28 2010, 10:13 PM~18936544
> * sweeeeeet purpel people eatter.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the comps fellows


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina. Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?   :wave: :wave:


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON 36 A LITTLE PRIMER. B/4 CANDY ROOT BEER.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *


I LIKE THOSE REVERSE CHROME RIMS (10" DEEP)


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 08:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *


Looking good, :thumbsup:

Stay with those wheels.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

I like the subtle fade.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: supremes :thumbsup: 60,s style :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

LAID SOME FOIL AROUND FENDER,THAN I TOOK IT OFF.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18949891
> *:biggrin: supremes  :thumbsup: 60,s style :biggrin:
> *


X2 i vote supremes! and where are you gettin the supremes from anyway?! i could use a few sets! :happysad:


----------



## just ripe

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 30 2010, 07:49 PM~18949891
> *:biggrin: supremes  :thumbsup: 60,s style :biggrin:
> *


 X3


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 10:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *


love the wheels.. :thumbsup: not to mention the rest of the car is great,,,


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 30 2010, 09:41 PM~18950075
> *X2 i vote supremes! and where are you gettin the supremes from anyway?! i could use a few sets! :happysad:
> *


Wats up bro... You can get them in the 1970 chevy SS impala.. :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Oct 31 2010, 08:31 AM~18951601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


Thats Scarey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks Fellas for the advice. And the comps... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 31 2010, 07:17 PM~18955247
> *Wats up bro... You can get them in the 1970 chevy SS impala..  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yah i got some 70's, is that where you got yours?! i always happen to get 70's with no supremes?! :uh: :biggrin: i hear the starliner has em?! you got any other leads on suprems?! :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 31 2010, 07:41 PM~18955407
> *yah i got some 70's, is that where you got yours?! i always happen to get 70's with no supremes?! :uh:  :biggrin: i hear the starliner has em?! you got any other leads on suprems?! :wow:
> *


Hey bro they come in three kits that i know of...1970 impala, 1967 corvette amt and the 1960 starliner. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

HOLY SHIT! That monster truck looks bad ass bro... Different with the rims and tires, but it looks good that way


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 1 2010, 01:53 AM~18956939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.
> *


THE TRUCK CAME BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD SON. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

love the wheels.. :thumbsup: not to mention the rest of the car is great,,,
[/quote]
looking good homie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 1 2010, 01:53 AM~18956939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.
> *


 :wow: nice paint job :biggrin: looking good :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 1 2010, 12:53 AM~18956939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.
> *



this is sick as fuck!!! :wow:


----------



## MC562

PURPLE PEOPLE EATTER MEAN GOAT
[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 1 2010, 01:53 AM~18956939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.
> *


The monster truck is coming out good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 08:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *


lookin good mr jr. seen this bad ass ride in person its off the hook


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 1 2010, 12:53 AM~18956939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.
> *


hey willie this truck is like no other , its one of a kind. very nice jr. now can i have it


----------



## warsr67

chilly willie's ride a slight change and cleared.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 2 2010, 05:20 PM~18970518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's  ride a slight change and cleared.
> *


That looks wet!!!! Looking good Chillie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Well here's a couple of pics of the Rivi, I should have it done by this weekend...hopefully


----------



## 13foxtrot

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Jan 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16230530
> *well, heres the pics, finally up.  these were from the last meeting we had on dec '09.  pics are from willie, frank and (joe) me  (my bad manny, u were there but i didnt take a pic of ur progress - at the next meet bro   ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shooda took more pics but fuk it, wait til next meet.
> *


----------



## 13foxtrot

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *


Paint looks good bro very nice


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Oct 30 2010, 10:37 PM~18949828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas, these are the rims im going to use on the catalina.  Wat do you all think. These or astros supremes?     :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wow: man that's beautiful work rite there bro!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 3 2010, 06:11 PM~18978293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 2 MORE WEEKS BRO,S VICTORVILLE  :


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 4 2010, 09:59 PM~18989838
> *2  MORE WEEKS BRO,S  VICTORVILLE   :
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2010, 07:19 AM~18993239
> *
> *


SO DOES THAT MEAN YOUR CAR IS GOING TOO BE READY! :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 5 2010, 09:21 AM~18994108
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN YOUR CAR IS GOING TOO BE READY! :wow:
> *


Mine's not


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 2 2010, 08:53 PM~18972560
> *Well here's a couple of pics of the Rivi, I should have it done by this weekend...hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one may be done for sure, I hoping She Devil will be done by then


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Whats Up Carnales. Just got back from VEGAS :biggrin: 

Everyones builds are looking SWEET. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 5 2010, 11:21 AM~18994108
> *SO DOES THAT MEAN YOUR CAR IS GOING TOO BE READY! :wow:
> *


  wiring the spark plug wires right now.


----------



## jimbo

Ok brothers, just a lil update on what I been up to. :happysad: 

Shot this about a month ago, nuthin special but its clean. :biggrin: 









And this one I just finished today. Again nothin crazy just that OGee cali flame for the old tymer that owns it. 51 panhead.  

























Hard to see the flake cuz my crappy cell phone cam.  









Still managed to squeeze in some build time.

















Silver white pearl over grey. No clear. gonna layout the roof patterns and candy tomorrow if everything goes well.

I think me and Jorge are neck and neck for completing 1 build for 2010. :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 1 2010, 12:53 AM~18956939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I dont know if you remember wen i started my monster truck awhile back. My buddy Highlander 64 hooked me up with Patriot American Flag Paint... Wat do you guys think? Ill be done with it this weekend and ready for victorville.
> *



Dam Chilly thats BAAAAAAAAAD brother........... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 2 2010, 06:20 PM~18970518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chilly willie's  ride a slight change and cleared.
> *




Beatiful work Jr!!! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

SOME SICK WORK GOIN' ON IN THIS THREAD FELLAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 5 2010, 05:02 PM~18997071
> *Ok brothers, just a lil update on what I been up to. :happysad:
> 
> Shot this about a month ago, nuthin special but its clean. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one I just finished today. Again nothin crazy just that OGee cali flame for the old tymer that owns it. 51 panhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see the flake cuz my crappy cell phone cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still managed to squeeze in some build time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver white pearl over grey. No clear. gonna layout the roof patterns and candy tomorrow if everything goes well.
> 
> I think me and Jorge are neck and neck for completing 1 build for 2010. :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



That's right Jimbo, 1st one for 2010!!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18997071
> *Ok brothers, just a lil update on what I been up to. :happysad:
> 
> Shot this about a month ago, nuthin special but its clean. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one I just finished today. Again nothin crazy just that OGee cali flame for the old tymer that owns it. 51 panhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see the flake cuz my crappy cell phone cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still managed to squeeze in some build time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver white pearl over grey. No clear. gonna layout the roof patterns and candy tomorrow if everything goes well.
> 
> I think me and Jorge are neck and neck for completing 1 build for 2010. :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


  nice paint job jimbo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Thanks big Mike! :cheesy: 


A lil update on the Tre, laid the first stage of roof patterns then candied it, the frame and the engine block. Hope to have some mock up pics later...  


























Lemme know what yall think so far brothers. :happysad: 

I know the pics suck...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 01:44 PM~19002277
> *Thanks big Mike!  :cheesy:
> A lil update on the Tre, laid the first stage of roof patterns then candied it, the frame and the engine block. Hope to have some mock up pics later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know what yall think so far brothers. :happysad:
> 
> I know the pics suck...
> *


The pics does suck Jimbo!!!! :uh: 






















Looking really good bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'm jealous


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 6 2010, 02:52 PM~19002310
> *The pics does suck Jimbo!!!!  :uh:
> Looking really good bro!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm jealous
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks brother! I think me you and KB are in the running for 1 build this year! :roflmao: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 01:54 PM~19002321
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thanks brother! I think me you and KB are in the running for 1 build this year! :roflmao:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


That's true, I think KB is way ahead of us...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 6 2010, 02:56 PM~19002330
> *That's true, I think KB is way ahead of us...
> *



:wow: :run: :run: :yessad:


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm working on three right now, 2 quickies and one curbside plus


----------



## jimbo

Quick lil mockup. No bmf or clear. Candys still a lil wet... :uh: 


























:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 03:52 PM~19002801
> *Quick lil mockup. No bmf or clear. Candys still a lil wet... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> *


 :wow: THAT LOOKS SWEET JIM KEEP IT UP BRO  

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN JIMBO ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! NICE TO SEE YOU BUILDING!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2010, 09:28 PM~19003417
> *DAMN JIMBO ITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! NICE TO SEE YOU BUILDING!!
> *


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo




----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 03:44 PM~19002277
> *Thanks big Mike!  :cheesy:
> A lil update on the Tre, laid the first stage of roof patterns then candied it, the frame and the engine block. Hope to have some mock up pics later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know what yall think so far brothers. :happysad:
> 
> I know the pics suck...
> *


LOOKING GOOD JIMBO ITS GOING TO A BADDDDDDDDD 63.


----------



## jimbo

Thank you my brothers, Jorge, Willie Sr., Gary and my DAWG Fred, I TRULY appreciate it brothers... :tears: :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 06:29 PM~19003902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

badass guys...just insane with the paint in here.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 6 2010, 08:20 PM~19004244
> *
> *


THANKS FRANKEEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 07:29 PM~19003902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea u at it jim!!! love the color combo! sick work


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 06:57 PM~19004094
> *Thank you my brothers, Jorge, Willie Sr., Gary and my DAWG Fred, I TRULY appreciate it brothers... :tears:  :happysad:
> *


That 63 is coming out nice Jimbo, you are really back to building !!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'm gonna be flaking the top on my 62 tomorow...hopefully


----------



## jimbo

Haha thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 6 2010, 08:30 PM~19003915
> *LOOKING GOOD JIMBO ITS GOING TO A BADDDDDDDDD  63.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 04:52 PM~19002801
> *Quick lil mockup. No bmf or clear. Candys still a lil wet... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> *


damn homie that imp looks sweet im diggin it those colors look clean together nice work! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 09:29 PM~19003902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: ... SWEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 05:52 PM~19002801
> *Quick lil mockup. No bmf or clear. Candys still a lil wet... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> *


looking good jimbo!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking sweet jimbo, like the color combo homie! :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 6 2010, 07:29 PM~19003902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18972560
> *Well here's a couple of pics of the Rivi, I should have it done by this weekend...hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie,now can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 7 2010, 03:48 PM~19009742
> *nice homie,now can i have it :biggrin:
> *


EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY YOU STEALING BIG DOGGS LINE FOR VATO! :roflmao: :rofl: :run:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 7 2010, 03:48 PM~19009742
> *nice homie,now can i have it :biggrin:
> *


If you give me your 64 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 7 2010, 07:01 PM~19011578
> *If you give me your 64 :biggrin:
> *


its already at my house jorge :biggrin: got a good deal for it  lol......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 7 2010, 06:07 PM~19010995
> *EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY YOU STEALING BIG DOGGS LINE FOR VATO! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :run:
> *


YEAH :angry: WHAT HE SAID ESE :biggrin: LOL.......


----------



## chilly willie

Okie dokie guys, Here is an update on my 41 willys. Some changes wer made. Still working on the interior. almost done with that and need to clean up some imperfections on it . Wat do you think so far


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by 13foxtrot_@Nov 2 2010, 10:05 PM~18972643
> *Paint looks good bro very nice
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 5 2010, 10:29 AM~18994173
> *This one may be done for sure, I hoping She Devil will be done by then
> *


Looks good bro. You can do itt. ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 5 2010, 06:02 PM~18997071
> *Ok brothers, just a lil update on what I been up to. :happysad:
> 
> Shot this about a month ago, nuthin special but its clean. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one I just finished today. Again nothin crazy just that OGee cali flame for the old tymer that owns it. 51 panhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to see the flake cuz my crappy cell phone cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still managed to squeeze in some build time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver white pearl over grey. No clear. gonna layout the roof patterns and candy tomorrow if everything goes well.
> 
> I think me and Jorge are neck and neck for completing 1 build for 2010. :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Dammm jimbo that is some awesom paint work. Love it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 7 2010, 09:13 PM~19013009
> *Looks good bro. You can do itt. ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I don't think She Devil going to make it  , Still a possibilty, its going to be tight on the deadline


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 8 2010, 07:58 AM~19015028
> *I don't think She Devil going to make it  , Still a possibilty, its going to be tight on the deadline
> *


hey jorge dont try to rush it bro its better for it come out right than to come out wrong just take ur time on it we can wait :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2010, 12:36 PM~19017157
> *hey jorge dont try to rush it bro its better for it come out right than to come out wrong just take ur time on it we can wait  :biggrin:
> *


That's true Frank, I just wanted to take it to Victorville , lets see


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 8 2010, 12:46 PM~19017207
> *That's true Frank, I just wanted to take it to Victorville , lets see
> *


just take ur time bro u can bring it out for the citrus show in feb by then it should be done and ready for the shows  but if u can finish by vicortrville itll more sweet


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2010, 01:05 PM~19017342
> *just take ur time bro u can bring it out for the citrus show in feb by then it should be done and ready for the shows   but if u can finish by vicortrville itll more sweet
> *


Thanx Frank, I'll try


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 8 2010, 01:14 PM~19017400
> *Thanx Frank, I'll try
> *


   JUST MEMBER BRO TO HAVE FUN


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18972560
> *Well here's a couple of pics of the Rivi, I should have it done by this weekend...hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This Riviera looks clean to the T Max... :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 7 2010, 11:10 PM~19012985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie guys, Here is an update on my 41 willys. Some changes wer made. Still working on the interior. almost done with that and need to clean up some imperfections on it . Wat do you think so far
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Thanks for all the comps fellas! Im tryin...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 2 2010, 09:53 PM~18972560
> *Well here's a couple of pics of the Rivi, I should have it done by this weekend...hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET JORGE!!! Hows it comin along?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 7 2010, 10:10 PM~19012985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie guys, Here is an update on my 41 willys. Some changes wer made. Still working on the interior. almost done with that and need to clean up some imperfections on it . Wat do you think so far
> *



Hey wasnt this at the SEMA show??? :biggrin: BADDASS JR!!!!! :wow: :wow: Youre definitely Willie Sr's son thats for sure...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 7 2010, 07:07 PM~19010995
> *EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHY YOU STEALING BIG DOGGS LINE FOR VATO! :roflmao:  :rofl:  :run:
> *


you call-n me a ratero, i dont steal, im just triying to keep the line alive vato


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 7 2010, 10:10 PM~19012985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie guys, Here is an update on my 41 willys. Some changes wer made. Still working on the interior. almost done with that and need to clean up some imperfections on it . Wat do you think so far
> *



oh yea you got your A+ on this one JR. lov it :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 7 2010, 11:10 PM~19012985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okie dokie guys, Here is an update on my 41 willys. Some changes wer made. Still working on the interior. almost done with that and need to clean up some imperfections on it . Wat do you think so far
> *



that's hot! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 8 2010, 07:02 PM~19020485
> *SWEET JORGE!!! Hows it comin along?
> *


Coming along Jimbo, real close to done. Its not going to have paint on it, just the way in the pics  

I'm working on my Lincoln also, cleared it this past Sunday, so I color sanded it, I'm applying the foil right now, should be done too


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Nov 9 2010, 09:49 AM~19024373
> *that's hot!  :thumbsup:
> *


the ride is smoking


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 10 2010, 10:32 PM~19038120
> *the ride is smoking
> *


Yeah it is !


----------



## warsr67

update on g.t.o.


----------



## MAZDAT

Looking good Willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Victorville...here you come


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 11 2010, 05:59 PM~19045513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on g.t.o.
> *



Thats straight mean lookin Willie! Love the interior too! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

Roof patterns stage 2 complete... :cheesy: 


































I tried to get a bunch of diff angles but my crappy phone cant pick up the flake patterns.  

Here I got a sweet Boris Vallejo decal from Esoteric. This aint how its gonna look. I put clear over it to bury the egdes of the decal. Once dry Im gonna sand it then blend in the silver pearl around it...










Lemme know what yall think fellas :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 07:48 PM~19045955
> *Thats straight mean lookin Willie! Love the interior too! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BROS ,WORKING ON SMALL BLOWER FOR GOAT. PIC.S COMMING SOON.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 11 2010, 07:00 PM~19046067
> *THANKS BROS  ,WORKING ON SMALL BLOWER FOR GOAT. PIC.S COMMING SOON.
> *



:wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 07:56 PM~19046033
> *Roof patterns stage 2 complete... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a bunch of diff angles but my crappy phone cant pick up the flake patterns.
> 
> Here I got a swLOOKINGeet Boris Vallejo decal from Esoteric. This aint how its gonna look. I put clear over it to bury the egdes of the decal. Once dry Im gonna sand it then blend in the silver pearl around it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD JIMBO I LIKE IT.
> Lemme know what yall think fellas :cheesy:
> *


LOOKING GOOD JIMBO I LIKE IT.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 08:56 PM~19046033
> *Roof patterns stage 2 complete... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a bunch of diff angles but my crappy phone cant pick up the flake patterns.
> 
> Here I got a sweet Boris Vallejo decal from Esoteric. This aint how its gonna look. I put clear over it to bury the egdes of the decal. Once dry Im gonna sand it then blend in the silver pearl around it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know what yall think fellas :cheesy:
> *


ILL TELL YOU WHAT I THINK!!! I THINK THAT IS SICK AS HELL BRO NICE JOB!! :thumbsup: ILL BE KEEPIN AN EYE OUT FOR THIS ONE TOO!!


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Willie and 716! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19045586
> *Looking good Willie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Victorville...here you come
> *


  x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 11 2010, 07:56 PM~19046033
> *Roof patterns stage 2 complete... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a bunch of diff angles but my crappy phone cant pick up the flake patterns.
> 
> Here I got a sweet Boris Vallejo decal from Esoteric. This aint how its gonna look. I put clear over it to bury the egdes of the decal. Once dry Im gonna sand it then blend in the silver pearl around it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know what yall think fellas :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: look good jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

Damn!!! willie and jimbo looking good!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> X2 !!Damn!!! willie and jimbo,and jorge!! looking good!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 2 2010, 08:53 PM~18972560
> *Well here's a couple of pics of the Rivi, I should have it done by this weekend...hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Finally!!!! I got this one done!!!! 1st one for 2010  

One down for D2S!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I'll post pics when I get home...2 more to go before Victorville


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

WHATS UP FELLAS? :wave: 

I HAVE 2 QUESTIONS:
1. WHEN IS THE VICTORVILLE SHOW?
2. WHO HAS A BIG BODY DASH?


----------



## MAZDAT

Victorville show is on 11/21


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 12 2010, 03:14 PM~19053878
> *Victorville show is on 11/21
> *


THANKS. :thumbsup:......ENTRY FEE?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Nov 12 2010, 03:39 PM~19054050
> *THANKS. :thumbsup:......ENTRY FEE?
> *


That I'm not sure bro


----------



## jimbo

Here we go wit some minor updates fellas...

Rear deck lid sanded, blended and candied. No bmf or clear...


















Lightweight mockup...


















Gonna have gloss red interior for that shiny leather look. Candy red in the side molding. Far from done. I wanna add a red pinstripe to accent the body lines. Nothin crazy just long cali lines...

LMK brothers... :happysad:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 08:04 PM~19055054
> *Here we go wit some minor updates fellas...
> 
> Rear deck lid sanded, blended and candied. No bmf or clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightweight mockup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have gloss red interior for that shiny leather look. Candy red in the side molding. Far from done. I wanna add a red pinstripe to accent the body lines. Nothin crazy just long cali lines...
> 
> LMK brothers... :happysad:
> *


Looking damn good bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Chris!!! :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

WORKING ON HEADERS FOR THIS SMALL BABY.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 12 2010, 09:10 PM~19056009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON HEADERS FOR THIS SMALL BABY.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 07:04 PM~19055054
> *Here we go wit some minor updates fellas...
> 
> Rear deck lid sanded, blended and candied. No bmf or clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightweight mockup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have gloss red interior for that shiny leather look. Candy red in the side molding. Far from done. I wanna add a red pinstripe to accent the body lines. Nothin crazy just long cali lines...
> 
> LMK brothers... :happysad:
> *


two thumbs up!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 12 2010, 09:10 PM~19056009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON HEADERS FOR THIS SMALL BABY.
> *


 looks hella real!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 07:04 PM~19055054
> *Here we go wit some minor updates fellas...
> 
> Rear deck lid sanded, blended and candied. No bmf or clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightweight mockup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have gloss red interior for that shiny leather look. Candy red in the side molding. Far from done. I wanna add a red pinstripe to accent the body lines. Nothin crazy just long cali lines...
> 
> LMK brothers... :happysad:
> *


looking good jimbo,its coming out sssssssswwwwwwweeeeeettttttttt


----------



## bugs-one

Damn there's some sick work up in here. Much props to all of Down2Scale.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 12 2010, 09:10 PM~19056009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WORKING ON HEADERS FOR THIS SMALL BABY.
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 12 2010, 09:46 PM~19056287
> *Damn there's some sick work up in here. Much props to all of Down2Scale.
> *


thnxz bugs1


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Markie, Emilio and Bugs!!! Im doin this for US... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 12 2010, 11:46 AM~19052462
> *Finally!!!! I got this one done!!!! 1st one for 2010
> 
> One down for D2S!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll post pics when I get home...2 more to go before Victorville
> *


Here's the pics guys, 1st one for 2010!!!! And for D2S, This one was a quickie , came out good I think, what you guys think?


----------



## bugs-one

Rivi came out sick, Jorge. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19056548
> *Here's the pics guys, 1st one for 2010!!!! And for D2S, This one was a quickie , came out good I think, what you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Jorge that came out KILLER bro!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one+Nov 12 2010, 09:25 PM~19056578-->
> 
> 
> 
> Rivi came out sick, Jorge.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 09:27 PM~19056595
> *Dam Jorge that came out KILLER bro!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanx guys!!!! Appreciate the comps :biggrin: , I'm working on my Lincoln and 62 now, I hope these two will come out nicer


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 12 2010, 09:20 PM~19056548
> *Here's the pics guys, 1st one for 2010!!!! And for D2S, This one was a quickie , came out good I think, what you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: JORGE THE RIVI CAME OUT SWEET BRO  KEEP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 13 2010, 12:19 AM~19057423
> *:wow: JORGE THE RIVI CAME OUT SWEET BRO   KEEP THE GREAT WORK HOMIE
> *


Thanx Frank


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

O'L SKOOL RIV LOOKS GREAT  I LIKE THE CUSTOM WORK AN THE MOONS LOOK GREAT AS WELL.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 13 2010, 08:14 AM~19058354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'L SKOOL RIV LOOKS GREAT   I LIKE THE CUSTOM WORK AN THE MOONS LOOK GREAT AS WELL.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Jeral!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 13 2010, 12:27 AM~19056595
> *Dam Jorge that came out KILLER bro!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 ! That Rivi is so cleeean ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 13 2010, 09:02 AM~19058568
> *X2 ! That Rivi is so cleeean !  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Trend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

The rivi is looking good maz!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 13 2010, 09:36 AM~19058715
> *The rivi is looking good maz!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Chris!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 12 2010, 11:20 PM~19056548
> *Here's the pics guys, 1st one for 2010!!!! And for D2S, This one was a quickie , came out good I think, what you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rivi mazdat!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Nov 13 2010, 04:02 PM~19060518
> *nice rivi mazdat!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Mike :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice ass rivi bro..looks smooth.

on a second not..got to see and meet the great Gary Seeds yesterday. He and a few others of us didnt have a class for lowriders..so he hade his own class LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 14 2010, 07:33 AM~19064117
> *nice ass rivi bro..looks smooth.
> 
> on a second not..got to see and meet the great Gary Seeds yesterday.  He and a few others of us didnt have a class for lowriders..so he hade his own class LOL :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Slammd!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a couple of pics of the Lincoln, I cleared it today, I still have to sand some areas and buff...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> wet as water ............... :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 08:30 PM~19067242
> *Here's a couple of pics of the Lincoln, I cleared it today, I still have to sand some areas and buff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh shit a hard top!!!! what year is that?? i see you doing some work on that 58 in the back.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068001
> *oh shit a hard top!!!! what year is that?? i see you doing some work on that 58 in the back.. :biggrin:
> *


good lookin builds mazdat!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 06:46 PM~19068001
> *oh shit a hard top!!!! what year is that?? i see you doing some work on that 58 in the back.. :biggrin:
> *


I think its a 68 Jeral, not sure though. It was a built up I bought a while back.

I'm getting ready to strip down the green 58....

























J/K Jeral, going back together the same way, except for the front wheels, going with the same as the back, chrome reverse!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 14 2010, 06:49 PM~19068030
> *good lookin builds mazdat!
> *



Thanx Hock!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19068297
> *I think its a 68 Jeral, not sure though. It was a built up I bought a while back.
> 
> I'm getting ready to strip down the green 58....
> J/K Jeral, going back together the same way, except for the front wheels, going with the same as the back, chrome reverse!!!
> *


lol ya had me there for a sec.. :wow: na bro she's all yours now you can do what ever you want with it.. i thuoght you was doing a booty kit on the back but then i rememeberd you saying the post office had there way with it..


----------



## MAZDAT

This is what it looked like when I first got it


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 07:43 PM~19068528
> *lol ya had me there for a sec.. :wow:  na bro she's all yours now you can do what ever you want with it.. i thuoght you was doing a booty kit  on the back but then i rememeberd you saying the post office had there way with it..
> *


I won't even dare take that 58 apart and change it, looks good the way it sits, I was meaning to ask you...what kind of paint is on it?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 07:46 PM~19068568
> *This is what it looked like when I first got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: NICE JORGE  

CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 14 2010, 08:22 PM~19069018
> *:0  :wow: NICE JORGE
> 
> CAN I HAVE IT :biggrin:
> *


You mean the pic Frank?? :roflmao: :roflmao: 

J/K Frank, Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 06:30 PM~19067242
> *Here's a couple of pics of the Lincoln, I cleared it today, I still have to sand some areas and buff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2010, 08:36 PM~19069151
> *
> *



Thanx Hydro :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

That Lincoln looks sick, Jorge. You getting like James Brown, bro. :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 14 2010, 10:35 PM~19070114
> *That Lincoln looks sick, Jorge. You getting like James Brown, bro. :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx Juan!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 12 2010, 10:20 PM~19056548
> *Here's the pics guys, 1st one for 2010!!!! And for D2S, This one was a quickie , came out good I think, what you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks sweet maz... Cant wait to see this one on sunday :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 06:30 PM~19067242
> *Here's a couple of pics of the Lincoln, I cleared it today, I still have to sand some areas and buff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oooooh shoot that looks wet bro. Ready for victorville :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That bike is killa ! The pinstripin' sets it off !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Nov 14 2010, 11:30 PM~19070403-->
> 
> 
> 
> That looks sweet maz... Cant wait to see this one on sunday :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chilly willie_@Nov 14 2010, 11:32 PM~19070412
> *Oooooh shoot that looks wet bro. Ready for victorville :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Chilly!!! :biggrin: 

The Lincoln will be ready for Victorville!!!!  I'm trying to get the 62 ready too but not for sure, still trying to finish painting it


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 15 2010, 01:38 AM~19070437
> *Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: badassssss bike chilly :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 14 2010, 11:38 PM~19070437
> *Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a bad ass bike Chilly :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I feel like building a bike now


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 15 2010, 01:38 AM~19070437
> *Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the chopper came out baddddddddddddddddddd.  :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 14 2010, 11:38 PM~19070437
> *Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 15 2010, 12:38 AM~19070437
> *Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 07:30 PM~19067242
> *Here's a couple of pics of the Lincoln, I cleared it today, I still have to sand some areas and buff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET Paint job 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Ok guys here is an update on my bike. it will complete by sunday and ready to roll. Hope you all like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work Willie


----------



## MAZDAT

Well, here's another down for 2010!!!! And Down 2 Scale of course  , Lincoln Continental, does not compare to some of you guys custom paint and patterns, but it has an old school flavor to it, simple but nice... :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

And here's She Devil with some color on it


----------



## MAZDAT

Before and after shots :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

came out nice jorge, really like the interior color !! rivi looking good also !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx Gary :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 17 2010, 12:36 AM~19089427
> *Well, here's another down for 2010!!!! And Down 2 Scale of course  , Lincoln Continental, does not compare to some of you guys custom paint and patterns, but it has an old school flavor to it, simple but nice... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO. :0 :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 17 2010, 04:41 PM~19095180
> *LOOKING GOOD  BRO.  :0  :0
> *


Thanx Willie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 17 2010, 12:38 AM~19089443
> *And here's She Devil with some color on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!! mazdat SHE DEVIL is sweet bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 17 2010, 05:23 PM~19095604
> *Damn!!!! mazdat SHE DEVIL is sweet bro. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Chris!!! Working on her right now


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE...
SWEET BUILDS BRO, I LIKE THE OLD SCHOOL FLAVOR AND THAT RIVI LOOKS POPPIN TOO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 10:48 PM~19089513
> *Before and after shots :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Conti. looks real good, Jorge. And she-devil is coming along real nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 18 2010, 06:19 AM~19099556
> *Conti. looks real good, Jorge. And she-devil is coming along real nice.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X 2 !


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx alot for the compliments guys :biggrin: :biggrin: , just trying to get in the game little by little, I have to catch up to you guys  :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

She devil is looking Sweet


----------



## SlammdSonoma

She Devil looks good enuf to eat..or at least lick! Damn good job on it bro!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies  good luck in vitorville!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 10:38 PM~19089443
> *And here's She Devil with some color on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN JORGE THIS LOOKS SWEET BRO  AND THE LINC AND RIVI CAME OUT BADASS FUCK TOO HOMIE


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak+Nov 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19107415-->
> 
> 
> 
> She devil is looking Sweet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 09:40 PM~19107492
> *She Devil looks good enuf to eat..or at least lick!  Damn good job on it bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 10:38 PM~19108032
> *looking good homies   good luck in vitorville!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Nov 19 2010, 06:29 AM~19109199
> *DAMN JORGE THIS LOOKS SWEET BRO   AND THE LINC AND RIVI CAME OUT BADASS FUCK TOO HOMIE
> *


Thanx for the good words guys!!! Almost done with the foil, I'll post pics tonite


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 07:50 AM~19109650
> *Thanx for the good words guys!!! Almost done with the foil, I'll post pics tonite
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 10:44 PM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 DAMN JORGE THE RIVI LOOKS SICK BRO  KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## chilly willie

ok guys, I finished the bike and it needs a name. I hope you all like it. Victorville here it comess. Another one for D2S......


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 11:44 PM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im likes it bro. Its coming out sweet. Love the color :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

she devil looks good nice riviera :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 02:51 AM~19116066
> *Im likes it bro. Its coming out sweet. Love the color :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 hell yeah!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 19 2010, 11:48 PM~19116058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys, I finished the bike and it needs a name. I hope you all like it. Victorville here it comess. Another one for D2S......
> *


That bike came out sweet Chilly. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the kind words on She Devil :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 20 2010, 01:44 AM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: beautiful Jorge :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 20 2010, 08:15 AM~19117007
> *:wow: beautiful Jorge :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Thanx Frank!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 20 2010, 12:44 AM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!! mazdat she devil is awsome bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 01:48 AM~19116058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys, I finished the bike and it needs a name. I hope you all like it. Victorville here it comess. Another one for D2S......
> *


Man!!! chilly the cycle is sweet bro. can't wait to see this in person. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD FELLAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Adding the final touches to the 37 today. :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 20 2010, 12:44 AM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she is one baddddddddddddddd ride bro.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 01:48 AM~19116058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys, I finished the bike and it needs a name. I hope you all like it. Victorville here it comess. Another one for D2S......
> *


looking baddddddddddddd son call  it (PURPLE HAZE )


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 20 2010, 01:03 PM~19118014
> *looking baddddddddddddd son  call   it (PURPLE  HAZE )
> *


Good name for it!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 16 2010, 11:36 PM~19089427
> *Well, here's another down for 2010!!!! And Down 2 Scale of course  , Lincoln Continental, does not compare to some of you guys custom paint and patterns, but it has an old school flavor to it, simple but nice... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice build jorge, looking good homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 11:44 PM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 she devil is looking ssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttt homie


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Nov 20 2010, 12:13 PM~19118338-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice build jorge, looking good homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sr.woodgrain_@Nov 20 2010, 12:15 PM~19118347
> *she devil is looking ssssswwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttt homie
> *



Thanx Emilio!!!! Where you've been homie

Are you going to Victorville?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 12:48 AM~19116058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys, I finished the bike and it needs a name. I hope you all like it. Victorville here it comess. Another one for D2S......
> *


wwwwwwwwwwooooooooooowwwwwwwwww mr willie it looks very nice. this bike reminds me of a movie ( purple rain ) that should be the name of ur bike.


----------



## chris hicks

What's up? :wave: to all the bro's, i need little help i need a ride for tomorrow can anybody help your lil bro out!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 06:04 PM~19055054
> *Here we go wit some minor updates fellas...
> 
> Rear deck lid sanded, blended and candied. No bmf or clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lightweight mockup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have gloss red interior for that shiny leather look. Candy red in the side molding. Far from done. I wanna add a red pinstripe to accent the body lines. Nothin crazy just long cali lines...
> 
> LMK brothers... :happysad:
> *



lookin real good


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 20 2010, 01:20 PM~19118369
> *wwwwwwwwwwooooooooooowwwwwwwwww mr willie it looks very nice. this bike reminds me of a movie ( purple rain ) that should be the name of ur bike.
> *


thanks emilio.. Either Purple Haze Or Purple Rain.....


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 20 2010, 08:48 AM~19116872
> *That bike came out sweet Chilly. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Maz. Ill see you in victorville


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 12:00 PM~19117999
> *Adding the final touches to the 37 today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey whos the newbie? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

PURPLE PEOPLE EATER IS READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 11:44 PM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: Daaaaam Jorge she looks FIIIIIIIIINE!!!! :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 12:48 AM~19116058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok guys, I finished the bike and it needs a name. I hope you all like it. Victorville here it comess. Another one for D2S......
> *




Hey Jr the chop looks SUPER BADD brother... The color and the stripin set it off... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 20 2010, 06:07 PM~19119865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE PEOPLE EATER IS READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *




Hey Willie all I can say is :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: MISTER!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 04:37 PM~19119409
> *Hey whos the newbie?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 20 2010, 07:49 PM~19120117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL LOL LOL..........tHIS IS WILLIE JR NOT SR POSTING THIS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

Ok finally! :uh: Man my computer is so slow for some reason...  





Awiite so the tre is bmf'd...


























I hooked up some tinted glass for the moonroof, perfect contour, perfect fit...


















Final clear...











Too many flaws in this one for me... Still real rusty on ma execution and delivery for my taste...


----------



## chris hicks

Damn jimbo the trey is looking sweet bro :thumbsup: can i have it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 20 2010, 09:25 PM~19120805
> *Damn jimbo the trey is looking sweet bro :thumbsup: can i have it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 20 2010, 09:46 PM~19120542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 09:56 PM~19121066
> *:wow:
> *


I didint for get i want yours too!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas ..... Here is the last project for the victorville show. I hope you all like it. I call it The spirit of america.


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here are some other project for the victorville show. Some old and some new.


----------



## bugs-one

That's a bad ass line up. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 20 2010, 07:11 PM~19120283
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOL LOL LOL..........tHIS IS WILLIE JR NOT SR POSTING THIS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey Jr dont forget to win one for the gipper today!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: He wont be able to make it...  :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chris hicks+Nov 20 2010, 08:25 PM~19120805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn jimbo the trey is looking sweet bro :thumbsup: can i have it!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Chris and :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by tequila [email protected] 20 2010, 03:49 PM~19119134
> *lookin real good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks tequila! Where you been man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 20 2010, 08:56 PM~19121071
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Freakin' sick bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much thanks Trend! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Nov 20 2010, 08:56 PM~19121066
> *:wow:
> *



You too gipper :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 11:46 PM~19122285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas ..... Here is the last project for the victorville show. I hope you all like it. I call it The spirit of america.
> *




DAAAAAAM Jr!!!! :wow: :wow: Holdin it DOWN for D2S with this one... :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 20 2010, 11:52 PM~19122322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas here are some other project for the victorville show. Some old  and some new.
> *




BEAUTIFUL LINEUP BROTHER!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Can I have them :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 21 2010, 10:00 AM~19124194
> *BEAUTIFUL LINEUP BROTHER!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Can I have them :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 19 2010, 11:44 PM~19115835
> *Ok guys , I got the foiling done on She Devil, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Stunning.. that slot on the door for the window.. is just two fuckin real man..
is this my first time catching that? has all the open doors done that?
that shit is insane!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 21 2010, 10:13 AM~19124279
> *Stunning..  that slot on the door for the window.. is just two fuckin real man..
> is this my first time catching that?  has all the open doors done that?
> that shit is insane!
> *


Thanx Hydro!!! At first when people see it, they don't notice it until later, I'm debating to make the glass peek out of the door or not


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 20 2010, 09:46 PM~19120542
> *Ok finally! :uh: Man my computer is so slow for some reason...
> Awiite so the tre is bmf'd...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hooked up some tinted glass for the moonroof, perfect contour, perfect fit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final clear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many flaws in this one for me... Still real rusty on ma execution and delivery for my taste...
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 21 2010, 08:03 PM~19128042
> *
> *


that tre is wicked jimbo!! where's the flaws?! you better not dip it!! if you hate it that much....lets work a trade deal!!


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here are some pics of the 2010 cactus classic model show in victorville. Lots of beutiful ride and a few winners in the club. Congrats to Willie sr and Emilio for there wins. Us regular members that came to the show had a great time. Cant wait for the next show. Enjoy the pics.....    






































































































































the next one. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## chilly willie

victorville cont......


----------



## chilly willie

victorville cont.....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WOW! THAT WAS A SICK SHOW...LOTS OF BAD ASS RIDES THERE BOY .. :0 :wow: PURPLE GTO WAS LOOKIN MEAN AS HELL...ALONG WITH THE REST OF YOUR BUILDS ...THANKS FOR SHARING WITH EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: nice pics chilly :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

victorville cont... 





















































The regular members also got a treat with the one and only D.A. Garcia who treated us with some pinstriping work he did for us and some art work he did for us according to the car we preferred......


----------



## chilly willie

To all the D2S members at the show thanks for being there and show you support for the hobby and to you fellow builders. Had a great time with you all . See you guys next time.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats all folks.....


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam.Show looked like alot of fun.Wish i could have been there.Pics look great willie. :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76

anyone know whos wagons those were


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 21 2010, 11:15 PM~19130124
> *anyone know whos wagons those were
> *


X2!! :wow: :0


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 21 2010, 11:28 PM~19128837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next one. Enjoy the pics.
> *


dam that car is clean!!!
who build this one ?
aint this from a down scale member I think?


----------



## machio

lots of hard work and dedication on this tread.much props on your builds homies...
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by machio_@Nov 22 2010, 01:52 PM~19133805
> *lots of hard work and dedication on this tread.much props on your builds homies...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thnxz machio, some of us try hard homie  big props to D2S homies


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 22 2010, 12:15 AM~19130124
> *anyone know whos wagons those were
> *


his name is jose from cpt ca :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

can anybody post henrys 48 chevy have'nt seen it yet  




congrats on the wins fellas well desrved


----------



## ShowRodFreak

GREAT LOOKING SHOW. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Nov 22 2010, 06:26 PM~19134592
> *GREAT LOOKING SHOW.  Thanks for the pics.
> *


X!00000000000000!!!! ,models look great guys, looks like fun, congrats to all the D2S members that made it, oh and froggie,you the man bro !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

The show was great!!! And congrats to the D2S winners :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I had a great o time at the show, chillin with the homies, the legend was chillin with us too...David Anthony Garcia :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Getting down with some pinstripping!!!

Saw many new faces and old, Thanx for the great time guys!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

A FEW PICS I SHOT BE FORE CAM BATTERY TOOK A DIVE..


----------



## warsr67

GTO HIT THE STREETS OF VICTORVILLE.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

POSTING THESE PICS FOR HENRY "MAD BOMBER". :guns:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 22 2010, 07:53 PM~19137753
> *POSTING THESE PICS FOR HENRY "MAD BOMBER". :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow: DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET  THE MADBOMBER STRIKES AGAIN  :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 22 2010, 09:53 PM~19137753
> *POSTING THESE PICS FOR HENRY "MAD BOMBER". :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: badassssss cherry bomb....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 22 2010, 07:02 PM~19137129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO HIT THE STREETS OF VICTORVILLE.
> *


----------



## dig_derange

wow these are incredible!


----------



## stilldownivlife

great flicks and builds :thumbsup: mad respect for down II scale :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 22 2010, 09:53 PM~19137753
> *POSTING THESE PICS FOR HENRY "MAD BOMBER". :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 22 2010, 10:02 PM~19137129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTO HIT THE STREETS OF VICTORVILLE.
> *


nice!!


----------



## chris hicks

Damn!!!! k.b what's the deal on the 36 you did'nt bring it to the show you can at lease let us see it!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 23 2010, 11:03 PM~19150092
> *great flicks and builds :thumbsup: mad respect for down II scale  :yes:
> *


X2!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanksgiving to the Down II Scale Fam from ..................


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 06:16 PM~19155226
> *Happy Thanksgiving to the Down II Scale Fam from ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FROM ALL THE DOWN II SCALE FAMILY HAVE A GREAT DAY TOMORROW.


----------



## warsr67

LITTLE UP DATE ON CONV.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 06:16 PM~19155226
> *Happy Thanksgiving to the Down II Scale Fam from ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Trend. You have a good one too.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 24 2010, 11:14 PM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *


sweet ragtop :biggrin: :wow:  :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 24 2010, 09:14 PM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *


THIS IS GONNA BE SWEET WILLIE  CANT WAIT FOR MORE UPDATES :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 25 2010, 12:14 AM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *


looks bad ass just in primer...them 60 chevy wheels look great on it too..


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 24 2010, 09:14 PM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *


DAMM WILLIE THIS RANFLA IS LOOKING BETTER AND BETTER CARNAL! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I would like to wish all my Down 2 Scale familia a great Thanksgiving!!!! And everyone else that visits D2S thread and LIL , Happy Thanksgiving to all!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 25 2010, 01:44 PM~19162669
> *I would like to wish all my Down 2 Scale familia a great Thanksgiving!!!! And everyone else that visits D2S thread and LIL , Happy Thanksgiving to all!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 bro i want to wish my d2s brothers happy thankgiving, and don't eat to much turkey!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Nov 25 2010, 09:29 AM~19161026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



x100000000000000000 D2S fam


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 24 2010, 10:14 PM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *


looks good mr. wilie


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 24 2010, 09:14 PM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *



Bad ass Willie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

look out mr hicks im right behind you with dat woody homie :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Nov 25 2010, 10:29 AM~19161026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 25 2010, 11:00 PM~19167331
> *look out mr hicks im right behind you with dat woody homie :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 :0 this didin sound right :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 25 2010, 11:00 PM~19167331
> *look out mr hicks im right behind you with dat woody homie :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Post some pics Emilio


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 24 2010, 11:14 PM~19157976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LITTLE UP DATE ON  CONV.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 01:00 AM~19167331
> *look out mr hicks im right behind you with dat woody homie :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


it's on mr. grain and im working on a quick build my 1950 truck i got a while back i wish i knew how to post :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 26 2010, 08:29 AM~19167977
> *Post some pics Emilio
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: u guy r going to have to wait :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 26 2010, 03:56 AM~19167560
> *:0  :0 this didin sound right :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


keep ur mind out the gutter homie, cochino :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 26 2010, 09:57 AM~19168322
> *it's on mr. grain and im working on a quick build my 1950 truck i got a while back i wish i knew how to post  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


its on chris you n i homie, due date riverside show, no one else but me n you dog 

i want to thank mazdat for donating the model for this project


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 11:41 AM~19169154
> *keep ur mind out the gutter homie, cochino :uh:
> *


ORALE' LOL...... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 11:43 AM~19169164
> *its on chris you n i homie, due date riverside show, no one else but me n you dog
> 
> i want to thank mazdat for donating  the model for this project
> *


No problem Emilio, Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 01:43 PM~19169164
> *its on chris you n i homie, due date riverside show, no one else but me n you dog
> 
> i want to thank mazdat for donating  the model for this project
> *


It's on bro!!!! promise it will be done for riverside and a few more projects ok kb what's the deal on the 36 me and woodgrain grinding so now you have to bring 2 kits!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 26 2010, 12:42 PM~19169381
> *It's on bro!!!!  promise it will be done for riverside and a few more projects ok kb what's the deal on the 36 me and woodgrain grinding so now you have to bring 2 kits!!!!!
> *


What he said...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 26 2010, 01:42 PM~19169381
> *It's on bro!!!!  promise it will be done for riverside and a few more projects ok kb what's the deal on the 36 me and woodgrain grinding so now you have to bring 2 kits!!!!!
> *


 what he said , 2 kit or dont show up anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 01:11 PM~19169511
> *what he said , 2 kit or dont show up anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## warsr67

lowrider dodge super bee ( build any mopar lowrider for citrus ,let get it on bro.s all for fun.


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm in Willie Sr. I have a Cuda waiting to be different....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 01:11 PM~19169511
> *what he said , 2 kit or dont show up anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :drama: :drama: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 26 2010, 01:42 PM~19169381
> *It's on bro!!!!  promise it will be done for riverside and a few more projects ok kb what's the deal on the 36 me and woodgrain grinding so now you have to bring 2 kits!!!!!
> *


Forget about it... Kbs not even going to finish this one.......He is going to retire... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 26 2010, 02:11 PM~19169511
> *what he said , 2 kit or dont show up anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


He might as well just not show up............................ :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie

Here is my mopar to lowrider. Im going to pattern it out. Does this count as a mopar... Its a dodge charger?   wat do u think


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 26 2010, 03:50 PM~19169960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lowrider  dodge super bee  ( build any mopar  lowrider  for citrus  ,let get it on bro.s all for fun.
> *


im kind of likeing the wires pop... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' good up in here fellas!!


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 26 2010, 05:50 PM~19169960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


59 caddy caps? diggin the looks of this one


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 22 2010, 08:53 PM~19137753
> *POSTING THESE PICS FOR HENRY "MAD BOMBER". :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAAAAAAM HENRY THIS IS JUST STOOPID TRIPLE OGEE GANGSTA RIGHT HERE!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 08:35 PM~19128323
> *that tre is wicked jimbo!! where's the flaws?! you better not dip it!! if you hate it that much....lets work a trade deal!!
> *



Haha thanks Hock! I contemplated dipping it a few times but this tre recently became top secret. The flaws were in the clear but I can fix that. But thanks again and hey man if its the paintjob you like I can hook somethin up for you. All I use is urethanes... :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

I got progress pics of my double nickel when these dam kids wake up! Man they sleep ALLOVER the house... :uh: :angry:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 21 2010, 09:28 PM~19128837
> *Ok fellas here are some pics of the 2010 cactus classic model show in victorville. Lots of beutiful ride and a few winners in the club. Congrats to Willie sr and Emilio for there wins. Us regular members that came to the show had a great time. Cant wait for the next show. Enjoy the pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next one. Enjoy the pics.
> *




AWESOME PICS CHILLY!!! :cheesy: Looks like it was a great show! And conrats to Bigdaddy Willie Sr and Bigg Emilio and all D2S members that walked away with some hardware! Judging by the competition in those pics it wasnt easy!


----------



## Hydrohype

of course I probably wont have the peanuts to actually go? 
but can someone tell me about this Riverside thing. is there going to be a show?
if so when and where?
thanks...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 27 2010, 11:39 AM~19175205
> *Haha thanks Hock! I contemplated dipping it a few times but this tre recently became top secret. The flaws were in the clear but I can fix that. But thanks again and hey man if its the paintjob you like I can hook somethin up for you. All I use is urethanes... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  PM sent


----------



## hocknberry

i didnt want to re-bump all those pics, but nice builds!! they all belong to downIIscale?! even though its pink, im diggin that lil bug!! :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 09:05 PM~19178774
> *i didnt want to re-bump all those pics, but nice builds!! they all belong to downIIscale?! even though its pink, im diggin that lil bug!! :0
> *


 that bug belongs to MC562 ulisio from master peice mcc


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2010, 08:05 PM~19178774
> *i didnt want to re-bump all those pics, but nice builds!! they all belong to downIIscale?! even though its pink, im diggin that lil bug!! :0
> *


That is a bad ass little bug :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 27 2010, 11:55 PM~19179233
> *That is a bad ass little bug  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ! That paint layout is killa !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

lemon- ice still on the W.I.P table


----------



## warsr67

HERE ARE SOME PROJECTS CHRIS HICKS IS WORKING ON ENJOY.


----------



## warsr67

CHRIS 48 FLEETLINE


----------



## warsr67

HERE CHRIS'DAD ENLOYING THE LINE UP OF RIDES.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

48 LOOKING GOOD CHRIS AND WILLIE YOU DO YOUR THING CARNAL LOOKING GOOD AS WELL. OHH CANT FORGET EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 28 2010, 05:55 PM~19184463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRIS  48 FLEETLINE
> *


48 is looking good Chris :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 28 2010, 05:51 PM~19184433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PROJECTS CHRIS  HICKS IS WORKING ON ENJOY.
> *


dam mr alabama, that line up looks sick homie thnxz for the pix  :wow:


----------



## warsr67

CHRIS 50 CHEVE PICK UP AND 66 IMPALA . HAD A GREAT TIME MEETING HIS MOM @ DAD ENJOY.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 06:51 PM~19184429
> *lemon- ice still on the W.I.P table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD EMILIO


----------



## warsr67

CHRIS MONTE CARLO PROJECT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I like checkin' this thread because there's always a lot of good sh!t goin' on up in here!


----------



## MAZDAT

Man brothers, you guys have all kinds of projects lined up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I better get moving and get some lined up too


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 28 2010, 07:57 PM~19185682
> *Man brothers, you guys have all kinds of projects lined up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I better get moving and get some lined up too
> *


with intrest mazdat :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 07:04 PM~19185749
> *with intrest mazdat :biggrin:
> *



La Primera lives...with interest!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 26 2010, 01:42 PM~19169381
> *It's on bro!!!!  promise it will be done for riverside and a few more projects ok kb what's the deal on the 36 me and woodgrain grinding so now you have to bring 2 kits!!!!!
> *











ok chris im done homie weres urs :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 28 2010, 07:08 PM~19185789
> *La Primera lives...with interest!!
> *


WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE. INTIENDES MENDES. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2010, 08:17 PM~19185843
> *WE DO WHAT WE DO ESE. INTIENDES  MENDES. :0  :biggrin:
> *


u have alot of hart vato.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 05:51 PM~19184429
> *lemon- ice still on the W.I.P table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this emilio.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2010, 06:01 PM~19184510
> *48 LOOKING GOOD CHRIS AND WILLIE YOU DO YOUR THING CARNAL LOOKING GOOD AS WELL. OHH CANT FORGET EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


Wat about meeeee.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Nov 28 2010, 07:43 PM~19185548
> *I like checkin' this thread because there's always a lot of good sh!t goin' on up in here!
> *


Thanks my brother...  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Damm brother hicks you have some sweet rides coming out. I glad to see we have a real builder in this club. Well most of us are... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hey bro your rides are coming out badd ass, love the colors your going with.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 28 2010, 07:33 PM~19185996
> *Wat about meeeee.
> *


OF COURSE CHILLY. ALL OF YOU GUYS THAT ARE PUTTING IT DOWN EXCEPT FOR ONE OF YOU THAT I DON'T NEED TO MENTION.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2010, 08:02 PM~19186306
> *OF COURSE CHILLY. ALL OF YOU GUYS THAT ARE PUTTING IT DOWN EXCEPT FOR ONE OF YOU THAT I DON'T NEED TO MENTION.
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2010, 09:02 PM~19186306
> *OF COURSE CHILLY. ALL OF YOU GUYS THAT ARE PUTTING IT DOWN EXCEPT FOR ONE OF YOU THAT I DON'T NEED TO MENTION.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lol :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 28 2010, 07:01 PM~19184510
> *48 LOOKING GOOD CHRIS AND WILLIE YOU DO YOUR THING CARNAL LOOKING GOOD AS WELL. OHH CANT FORGET EMILIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :roflmao:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: x20000000000000!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 22 2010, 05:53 PM~19137753
> *POSTING THESE PICS FOR HENRY "MAD BOMBER". :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


R&R resin body?


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Nov 20 2010, 06:07 PM~19119865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE PEOPLE EATER IS READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


GTO came out clean Willie. I know that kit is a pain to make anything fit right.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Nov 28 2010, 04:51 PM~19184429-->
> 
> 
> 
> lemon- ice still on the W.I.P table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this looks sweet emilio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:51 PM~19184433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PROJECTS CHRIS  HICKS IS WORKING ON ENJOY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:55 PM~19184463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRIS  48 FLEETLINE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:58 PM~19184496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE CHRIS'DAD ENLOYING THE LINE UP OF RIDES.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 05:05 PM~19184542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRIS 50 CHEVE PICK UP AND 66  IMPALA . HAD A GREAT TIME MEETING HIS MOM @ DAD  ENJOY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Nov 28 2010, 05:13 PM~19184610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHRIS  MONTE CARLO PROJECT. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 damn chris now ur looking like a builder bro :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jk bro :biggrin: 

all the projects r looking sweet chris keep it up bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Nov 26 2010, 05:24 PM~19170939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my mopar to lowrider. Im going to pattern it out. Does this count as a mopar... Its a dodge charger?       wat do u think
> *


   JK BRO LOOKS PRETTY GOOD JR :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Coming soon....49 SLEDAN


----------



## chris hicks

What's up fam? i want to say thank's for all the comps. on my projects just trying to keep up with the brother's and i want to thank's willie sr. for the job he did on my woody & truck, and woodgrain for the chroming he's doing on my 48 sadan!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

u guys got some sick ass rides up in here


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 29 2010, 07:28 PM~19192614
> *u guys got some sick ass rides up in here
> *



They sho do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer

LOOKIN GOOD GUYS


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 08:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE RIDE CAME OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. K.B.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 09:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit thats bad ass!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks sweet & bad ass now can i have it


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 29 2010, 04:36 PM~19192225
> *What's up fam? i want to say thank's for all the comps. on my projects just trying to keep up with the brother's and i want to thank's willie sr. for the job he did on my woody & truck, and woodgrain for the chroming he's doing on my 48 sadan!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Nov 29 2010, 03:36 PM~19192225
> *What's up fam? i want to say thank's for all the comps. on my projects just trying to keep up with the brother's and i want to thank's willie sr. for the job he did on my woody & truck, and woodgrain for the chroming he's doing on my 48 sadan!!!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Nov 29 2010, 09:14 PM~19194566-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks sweet & bad ass now can i have it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx bro.ummm maybe. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 716 LAYIN [email protected] 29 2010, 09:09 PM~19194463
> *holy shit thats bad ass!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brotha.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Nov 29 2010, 09:07 PM~19194434
> *THE RIDE CAME OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD. K.B.
> *


Thx bro.Still have to go to your pad for a proper photo shoot.


----------



## sdrodder

some nice stuff in here. Diggin the 41 chevy truck and the 48 ford woddy.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 06:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT BAD FOR A MODEL THAT TOOK A WHOLE YEAR TO FINISH.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Nov 29 2010, 10:48 PM~19196058
> *NOT BAD FOR A MODEL THAT TOOK A WHOLE YEAR TO FINISH.
> *


 :squint:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean k.b. this is one BAD ass ride homie! thanks for sharing. :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow Looking Sweet


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 08:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have been waiting on this one! looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 08:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sweeeeeeet k.b .... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

LIKE SHADY SAYS..."WILL THE BUILDER OF KB'S 37 PLEASE STAND UP..PLEASE STAND UP"..HAHA J/K :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

Damn kb it came out tight bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Thank you so much for the comps brothas.
I'm standing Fred :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


long time no see.. kb.. that little thing is work of art..


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 30 2010, 06:27 PM~19203699
> *long time no see.. kb.. that little thing is  work of art..
> *


 :cheesy: thx bro


----------



## Laidframe

Haven't been that active lately, so I thought I would post another one of my current projects. I am still working on the other ones as well.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Nov 30 2010, 08:23 PM~19204619
> *Haven't been that active lately, so I thought I would post another one of my current projects. I am still working on the other ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that green bro.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Nov 30 2010, 08:23 PM~19204619
> *Haven't been that active lately, so I thought I would post another one of my current projects. I am still working on the other ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO. KEEP THE HOBBY GOING BRO.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Nov 30 2010, 08:23 PM~19204619
> *Haven't been that active lately, so I thought I would post another one of my current projects. I am still working on the other ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good laidframe!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

Thanks guys, I have been putting work in but mostly doing minor work on future projects and stripping paint on some started kits I had.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Nov 29 2010, 12:29 PM~19190009
> *GTO came out clean Willie. I know that kit is a pain to make anything fit right.
> *


THANKS AL


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE SOME THING I NEED TO FINISH.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

update on my woody just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 08:29 PM~19215170
> *update on my woody  just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 LOOKING GOOD CARNAL.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 1 2010, 09:39 PM~19215286
> *:0  :0 LOOKING GOOD CARNAL.
> *


thnxz vato :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I want it back Emilio, now that you already opened the doors....

























J/K bro :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 1 2010, 09:45 PM~19215356
> *I want it back Emilio, now that you already opened the doors....
> J/K bro :biggrin:
> *


u want it back u can have it back 



















in trade for she diabla  j/k :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 1 2010, 10:04 PM~19214853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE SOME THING I NEED TO FINISH.
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Nov 30 2010, 08:23 PM~19204619
> *Haven't been that active lately, so I thought I would post another one of my current projects. I am still working on the other ones as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 10:29 PM~19215170
> *update on my woody  just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 09:29 PM~19215170
> *update on my woody  just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. :thumbsup: 
Are you going to use the doors you cut out, or do you have a donor body?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas! keep them pics coming :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

Now im starting on a 62 impala lowrod.Something like these. :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 08:47 PM~19215395
> *u want it back u can have it back
> in trade for she diabla   j/k :biggrin:
> *


Thats ok then....La diablita is staying with me  :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 1 2010, 10:29 PM~19215170
> *update on my woody  just finish cutting out the doors :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro!!! :0 it's looking good i gotta pick it up just been busy with my fairlane but it will be done for riverside :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 1 2010, 11:00 PM~19216174
> *Looks good.  :thumbsup:
> Are you going to use the doors you cut out, or do you have a donor body?
> *


noh homie im useing the doors david, i dont have another one sorry bro, this one was a donor from mazdat.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 1 2010, 10:27 PM~19215780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


  :wow: hno: hno: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 1 2010, 09:04 PM~19214853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE SOME THING I NEED TO FINISH.
> *


 :wow: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 2 2010, 08:11 PM~19223348
> *noh homie im useing the doors david, i dont have another one  sorry bro, this one was a donor from mazdat.
> *


I think I might have an extra body you can have, I will check this weekend.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 2 2010, 09:40 AM~19218270
> *Now im starting on a 62 impala lowrod.Something like these. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!!! :0 homies we must ruffled some feathers he's on a roll now!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh: :uh: :uh: But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...


























































Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh: All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that... :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.

Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x: :x: 


































Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 09:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *


looking good jimbo your on a row now, keep up the good work.


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Willie Im tryin OG...


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN JIMBO THAT SHITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :biggrin: THAT TRE IS SICK! IS THE 55 A 1/25? LOOKS BIG!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> GAWD DAMN JIMBO THAT SHITS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :biggrin: THAT TRE IS SICK!
> what he said! :0 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Laidframe

Thats looking good Jimbo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 08:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *


dam jimbo that shit looks totaly awsome homie, looks exelent bro lov it dog


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 07:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *



That thing is coming out beautiful!!!!! Nice work Jimbo!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats one sick ride Jimbo, six3 looking bad ass homie, almost makes me want to build a lowlow!


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 09:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *



jimbo i dont even know where to start this bitch is on point in sooo many ways homie mad props you got down


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 4 2010, 12:54 AM~19234681
> *jimbo i dont even know where to start this bitch is on point in sooo many ways homie mad props you got down
> *


X2 BAD ASS.


----------



## jimbo

I highly appreciate all the love fellas it truly means alot!!! :biggrin: Like I said before still real rusty. I spent the rest of the night tryin to clean out junk from my computer. I think last night I had the slowest computer on earth :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: But thanks again... :biggrin: 

And Fred thats a 1:25 scale brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 09:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *


 :wow: 63 is sweeeeeeeeet jimbo :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 4 2010, 02:58 PM~19237785
> *:wow: 63 is sweeeeeeeeet jimbo  :biggrin:
> *


1 love fa sho Big Mike thank you...  Means alot comin from an OG in this hobby like you.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Damn jimbo dat tre looks sick homie. I got my eye on dis one fo sho
mad props to ya big dawg.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Sup fellas... Everybody's rides are looking real good. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 10:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *


Put that work in bro!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Dec 4 2010, 07:53 PM~19240326
> *Put that work in bro!!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 3 2010, 08:21 PM~19232464
> *Supp fellas, dang ma computers so slow it took me dam near 2 hours just to post this :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  But I just wanna throw an update out there real quick. Almost done wit the tre, but I still gotta alot of stuff to do yet. Here go some lil mockups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta paint and foil the engine compartment and tackle the trunk set up. Need to cut the front windshield too. Dam, alot of things left to do, blackwash, flock the interior, front and rear bumper guards, headlight visors, stripe the body and dash, little chrome trim pieces here and there,knockoffs, cylinders... :uh:  All there was for an engine was the block/tranny and the oil pan so I'll be parts box'n that...  :happysad: I wanted sum sun pics but it hasn't been out in a few days.
> 
> Anyways, I been werkin on this too. Hope to be painting it this weekend... :x:  :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta jamb the doors and hinge it up... Nice little start tho...
> *


Great work jimbo.... love it. Good job representing D2S up north. Love the 63..... Keep it comming


----------



## chilly willie

ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :0 :wow: :0


----------



## 408models

some sik rides fellas, all them lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 5 2010, 11:18 PM~19250566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> *



Aw man...aw man...aw man...That's awesome custom work Willie Jr. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 6 2010, 01:18 AM~19250566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> *


 :wow: badassssssssssssss hijo :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave: Mike


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 6 2010, 01:18 AM~19250566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> *



THIS ONE BADDDDDDDDDDD GANGSTER RIDE


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 6 2010, 07:54 PM~19258327
> *THIS ONE BADDDDDDDDDDD GANGSTER RIDE
> *




X10 This looks straight SINISTER Chilly!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: And thanks for the props brother Im tryin.    


And thanks for all the luvv family!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 6 2010, 12:18 AM~19250566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> *


SPEECHLESS :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 29 2010, 07:39 PM~19194020
> *I didnt want to debut the 37 like this but alot of you have been waiting for it.I finally finish it.I hope you guys like it.
> I will post more pics when i get in the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS SHIT CAME OUT BADASS BRO!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Nov 28 2010, 07:16 PM~19185837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok chris im done homie weres urs :0  :biggrin:
> *




Dam thats hella nice... :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

update :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 7 2010, 06:06 PM~19266486
> *Dam thats hella nice... :wow:
> *


thnxz jimbo but this is old build i did a few years ago :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 7 2010, 06:19 PM~19267199
> *update  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WAY TO GO CHILLIE AND JIMBO! :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 7 2010, 08:19 PM~19267199
> *update  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good bro!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 7 2010, 06:19 PM~19267199
> *update  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Dam you snuck this pic in on me...




Thanks Eddie!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 6 2010, 12:18 AM~19250566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> *


Damn thats bad ass! :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 6 2010, 12:18 AM~19250566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> *


ssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk ass work mr chilly


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 7 2010, 10:10 PM~19268291
> *ssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk ass work mr chilly
> *


Damn!!! chilly :0 This is coming out sweet bro...


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON 50 CONV.


----------



## Laidframe

Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 8 2010, 01:29 AM~19270032
> *LOOKING GOOD FELLAS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :cheesy:
> *


THANKS GIL


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Dec 6 2010, 12:18 AM~19250566-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok fellas, Almost ready for paint. I need to fix a few spots on it finish blocking it. Im thinking a candy  apple red with scallops ????? Any sugestions. wat do you think
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fucking nice
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Dec 7 2010, 09:36 PM~19268559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 50 CONV.
> *


nice wheels


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Love the rims Willie. Nice touch


----------



## sr.woodgrain

mr seeds gem








update on the woody


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 8 2010, 08:55 PM~19277090
> *freakin' nice
> nice wheels
> *


x2!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 7 2010, 10:36 PM~19268559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 50 CONV.
> *


  nice ragtop willie :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

*ttt*


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 PM~19298503
> * nice ragtop willie  :wow:
> *


THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS


----------



## warsr67

LAID SOME BASE COATS ON 37 ,GOLD AND GRAY.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 11 2010, 04:34 PM~19302933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID SOME BASE COATS ON 37 ,GOLD AND GRAY.
> *




Cant wait Willie!!! hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 11 2010, 05:34 PM~19302933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID SOME BASE COATS ON 37 ,GOLD AND GRAY.
> *


Damm pops that looks sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 12:27 AM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: 41 PLYMOUTH?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 11 2010, 11:27 PM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 12:27 AM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 12:27 AM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you guys pull off some of the wickedest shit ive seen in plastic and otherwise. just plain sick bro.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 01:27 AM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

69 dodge super bee ( going lowrider street machine)


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 03:25 PM~19308417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 dodge super bee ( going lowrider street machine)
> *


 Thats cool good job on them skirts


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE CANDY ROOTBEER


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 12 2010, 03:28 PM~19308449
> *Thats cool good job on them skirts
> *


THANKS BRO.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 01:25 PM~19308417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 dodge super bee ( going lowrider street machine)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

laid down some c. rootbeer


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 09:03 PM~19310273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid down some c. rootbeer
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 06:03 PM~19310273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid down some c. rootbeer
> *


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 12:27 AM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: now here is some serious table time!! killer!!


----------



## warsr67

COMING SOON TO THE STREETS .( IF IT DON'T LAY AINT FROM L.A)


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 08:09 PM~19311523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON  TO THE STREETS .( IF IT DON'T LAY AINT FROM  L.A)
> *


Damn Willie, are you building day and night.

They all look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 12:33 AM~19305582
> *:worship: 41 PLYMOUTH?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 12 2010, 01:53 AM~19305807
> *:wow:  :0
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:   thanks big dogg


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 12 2010, 08:10 PM~19310856
> *:wow: now here is some serious table time!! killer!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks bro...


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 08:03 PM~19310273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid down some c. rootbeer
> *


 :biggrin: sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet paint job........ :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 10:09 PM~19311523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON  TO THE STREETS .( IF IT DON'T LAY AINT FROM  L.A)
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 12 2010, 01:27 AM~19305561
> *Thanks fellas for all the comps.. Hope to have it done for the riverside show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: lookin good chilly :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

B4 1996 explore








after


























 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 11:01 PM~19312048
> *B4 1996 explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 12 2010, 11:04 PM~19313071
> *nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: this is sweet gil


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 09:01 PM~19312048
> *B4 1996 explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looking good emilio


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 12 2010, 08:52 PM~19311992
> *:biggrin: sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet paint job........ :biggrin:
> *


X2!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 08:03 PM~19310273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid down some c. rootbeer
> *


Damn mr. SR. makes me want to do another one looks sweet bro!!!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 11:01 PM~19312048
> *B4 1996 explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I see were you're going with this one emilio!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 13 2010, 01:04 AM~19313071
> *nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking sweet gils keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 11:01 PM~19312048
> *B4 1996 explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I"AM TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 13 2010, 01:04 AM~19313071
> *nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GIL.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 12 2010, 10:42 PM~19311882
> *Damn Willie, are you building day and night.
> 
> They all look good.  :thumbsup:
> *


 SOME TIMES IN MY SLEEP  ,JUST WHEN I HAVE TIME THANKS DAVE.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 10:01 PM~19312048
> *B4 1996 explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 choppin and droppin!! this should be good!


----------



## just ripe

:cheesy: coming soon 2011 :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19320933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: coming soon 2011  :wow:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good ripe, love the wheel choice too homie! keep pics coming. :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 13 2010, 02:04 AM~19313071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very clean and nice two-tone bro !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 13 2010, 01:04 AM~19313071
> *nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Good LOWE Boy

Call me so I can pick up my table. :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 01:25 PM~19308417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 dodge super bee ( going lowrider street machine)
> *



This is gonna be SIIIIIIIIIIIICK Willie!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 12 2010, 11:04 PM~19313071
> *nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Gil shes GORGEOUS!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 12 2010, 09:01 PM~19312048
> *B4 1996 explore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Daaayyyuuuummmm..... Emilio you chopped that thing up... :wow: :wow: Cant wait to see how you trick it out brother!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19320933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: coming soon 2011  :wow:
> *




SWEET Mike!!! Is that the chassis for it in the background?? :wow: :wow: :wow: NICE brother!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 06:03 PM~19310273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid down some c. rootbeer
> *



Super bad color combo OGee!!!   :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 08:09 PM~19311523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON  TO THE STREETS .( IF IT DON'T LAY AINT FROM  L.A)
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: U damm right!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 13 2010, 09:59 PM~19320933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: coming soon 2011  :wow:
> *


this gonna be sweet mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 13 2010, 11:59 PM~19320933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: coming soon 2011  :wow:
> *


What's up mike mike? :wave: can't wait to see this one done bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 14 2010, 08:58 AM~19323338
> *Daaayyyuuuummmm..... Emilio you chopped that thing up... :wow:  :wow: Cant wait to see how you trick it out brother!!! :cheesy:
> *


X2 YOUR NO LONG SR.WOODGRAIN IM CALLING YOU THE BUTCHER NOW VATO. :roflmao: HERES ANOTHER IDEAN TO TAKE THIS BUILD A STEP FURTHER HOW ABOUT CUTTING THE WHOLE FRONT END OFF AND PUT ANOTHER FRONT END FROM ANOTHER TRUCK OR CAR. :ninja: :ninja: :yes:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 10:09 PM~19311523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMING SOON  TO THE STREETS .( IF IT DON'T LAY AINT FROM  L.A)
> *


Damn!!! mr. SR. i want it :cheesy:!!!! i have a nice color for it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 14 2010, 08:23 PM~19328383
> *X2 YOUR NO LONG SR.WOODGRAIN IM CALLING YOU THE BUTCHER NOW VATO. :roflmao: HERES ANOTHER IDEAN TO TAKE THIS BUILD A STEP FURTHER HOW ABOUT CUTTING THE WHOLE FRONT END OFF AND PUT ANOTHER FRONT END FROM ANOTHER TRUCK OR CAR. :ninja:  :ninja:  :yes:
> *


i think yor plan is great ill look into it mr skull :wow: :0 


quick ? who has a 69 impala in our club, if so hit me up or pm me homies


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE WORK ON CONT. KIT 4 /53


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 13 2010, 11:59 PM~19320933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: coming soon 2011  :wow:
> *


LOOKING GOOD MIKE


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 13 2010, 12:04 AM~19313071
> *nothing fancy just building, 72 chevelle pro touring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good gil :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19320933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: coming soon 2011  :wow:
> *


hey mike comeing out very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

to all the members all of ur W.I.P are comeing out bbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaddddddd
aaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssss. 2011 D2S comeing out strong good work fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 14 2010, 10:17 PM~19328826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE WORK ON CONT. KIT 4 /53
> *



sick i like the second kit most


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 12 2010, 04:25 PM~19308417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 dodge super bee ( going lowrider street machine)
> *


looking forward to watching this build, I have a 67 gtx that I have plans for old cragars and 5.20s


----------



## undead white boy

IM BACK
lol sorry guys my old computer's hard drive went 6 feet deep on me so i had to save up for a new computer and well here i am.
Did you miss me.......... LOL


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 15 2010, 03:26 PM~19335358
> *IM BACK
> lol sorry guys my old computer's hard drive went 6 feet deep on me so i had to save up for a new computer and well here i am.
> Did you miss me.......... LOL
> *


was up kevin im sorry that ur computer died, and hell the f#$%k no we did not miss 
















u :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

nah 4real we did u comeing to the meetting sunday? welcome back brother :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 14 2010, 10:17 PM~19328826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE WORK ON CONT. KIT 4 /53
> *


 :biggrin: nice :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 15 2010, 07:49 PM~19337085
> *:biggrin: nice  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS MIKE ???????????? OPEN DOORS OR NOT :wow: :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 14 2010, 11:17 PM~19328826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LITTLE WORK ON CONT. KIT 4 /53
> *


very cool...nice work.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 16 2010, 07:59 PM~19346896
> *very cool...nice work.
> *



THANKS FOR THE COMPS ( LAYIN LOW )


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 16 2010, 07:55 PM~19346867
> *THANKS MIKE  ???????????? OPEN DOORS OR NOT :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nono: :no: :nono: :no: :nono: :no:


----------



## undead white boy

heres my new crap

47 chevy fleetline hotwheel



























41 plymouth hotwheel (camera started dying )

















mild chop to make it streamline









started a 59 cadillac hotwheel









started a landrover di-cast remodel


















59 imapala hearse conversion








motivated by this


----------



## undead white boy

and my new fish tank



































all designed for this female betta


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2010, 05:46 PM~19354936
> *and my new fish tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all designed for this female betta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn undead!!! what size is that im getting ready to get me one but im putting oscar"s in my bro!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2010, 04:46 PM~19354936
> *and my new fish tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all designed for this female betta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice tank kevin. but wees nemo & dory


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2010, 03:46 PM~19354936
> *and my new fish tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all designed for this female betta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TANK BUT I THOUGHT THIS WAS THE MODEL SECTION.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2010, 04:43 PM~19354904
> *heres my new crap
> 
> 47 chevy fleetline hotwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 plymouth hotwheel (camera started dying )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mild chop to make it streamline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started a 59 cadillac hotwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started a landrover di-cast remodel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 imapala hearse conversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motivated by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2010, 06:46 PM~19354936
> *and my new fish tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all designed for this female betta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet tank looks like mine..i got a 125 gallon with 9 piranas..lol...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> heres my new crap
> 
> 47 chevy fleetline hotwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet fleetline i got about 8 or so of these all differnt paint....for sale or trade if your into 1/64 dicast?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 17 2010, 06:21 PM~19355694
> *sweet tank  looks like mine..i got a 125 gallon with 9 piranas..lol...
> *


dam that a big tank homie,. i have 60000 gallon tank ( but my kids swim in it) :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 PM~19355768
> *dam that  a big tank homie,. i have 60000 gallon tank ( but my kids swim in it) :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ilove fish tanks.. :cheesy: i had a 280 gallon at my old house i built it into the wall .but when i sold the place it went with it.  so the tanki have noe is tiny to me... :happysad: someday ill have another monster tank but shit are they pricey! :angry: in my old tank i had fish in it that i cought...lol...bass,perch,sun fish,bull head,cat fish an 2 florida gars... it was nice. i miss it ...lol...my piranas are fun thuogh.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 17 2010, 06:36 PM~19355822
> *ilove fish tanks.. :cheesy:  i had a 280 gallon at my old house i built it into the wall .but when i sold the place it went with it.   so the tanki have noe is tiny to me... :happysad: someday ill have another monster tank but shit are they pricey! :angry:  in my old tank i had fish in it that i cought...lol...bass,perch,sun fish,bull head,cat fish an 2 florida gars... it was nice.  i miss it ...lol...my piranas are fun thuogh.
> *


dam homie u relly do love ur fish tanks,


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 17 2010, 08:39 PM~19355847
> *dam homie u relly do love ur fish tanks,
> *


lol yeah i just dont like cleaning them...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 17 2010, 05:12 PM~19355146
> *damn undead!!! what size is that im getting ready to get me one but im putting oscar"s in my bro!!!!
> *


its a 55gal tank u can buy a starter set at petsmart


----------



## undead white boy

> heres my new crap
> 
> 47 chevy fleetline hotwheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet fleetline i got about 8 or so of these all differnt paint....for sale or trade if your into 1/64 dicast?
> 
> 
> 
> what you lookin for as a trade or how much you want for them
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

:0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 17 2010, 03:43 PM~19354904
> *
> 59 imapala hearse conversion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> motivated by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE KEVV!!! I wanna see you handle this one brother!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 
Nice work on them hot hwheels too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Update on the impala hearse

Got preliminary work on the roof done and mudded 


















and the back window is fitted and mudded all it needs is the glass and hinges if i want the glass to hinge


----------



## candilove

the hearse is going to look bad ass can wait to see it finish


----------



## undead white boy

got some done for the D2S crew

first up red barron



























next up is war hero


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## undead white boy

new project
RACING GANGSTA








starting off bare bones lol this will get interesting


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 03:29 PM~19362458
> *got some done for the D2S crew
> 
> first up red barron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up is war hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sweet bro, the Red Baron brings back memories...    
And War Hero is TIIIIGHT dawg!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 04:39 PM~19362503
> *Sweet bro, the Red Baron brings back memories...
> And War Hero is TIIIIGHT dawg!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 kev :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy

thanks guys hopefully my hearse will knock em dead at the march show.
GET IT KNOCK EM DEAD since its a hearse GET IT lol


----------



## MKD904

What ever happened to the Undead White Guy and Kustombuilder buildoff? I know Kustombuilder finished, but did Undead?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 18 2010, 06:13 PM~19363060
> *What ever happened to the Undead White Guy and Kustombuilder buildoff?  I know Kustombuilder finished, but did Undead?
> *


lost sight of the build no insperation to finish it no ideas


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

finished it 72 chevelle, went together ok some fit issues with bunpers . two tone, big n little t's disk brakes engine wiring, two tone interior. oh well.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 05:39 PM~19362503
> *Sweet bro, the Red Baron brings back memories...
> And War Hero is TIIIIGHT dawg!!!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


x300000 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Nice work Gil!!! Sick bro...


----------



## jimbo




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super cleam jimbo, real clean lowlow my kind of ride just all original and simple cleannnnnnnn nice color homie! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful job Gil. What do you use to do the black lines on the door lines?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 18 2010, 07:08 PM~19364038
> *super cleam jimbo, real clean lowlow my kind of ride just all original and simple cleannnnnnnn nice color homie!  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks brother :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah thats what I like too just that clean OG metallic look...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 18 2010, 06:21 PM~19363125
> *finished it 72 chevelle, went together ok some fit issues with bunpers  . two tone, big n little t's disk brakes engine wiring, two tone interior. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice gil love it


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 07:39 PM~19363805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lov the convet jimbocan i have it :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 07:34 PM~19364232
> *lov the convet jimbocan i have it :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :cheesy: :yes: *cough cough* wait, :nosad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 07:39 PM~19363805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: hard as fuck!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 18 2010, 09:12 PM~19364068
> *Beautiful job Gil. What do you use to do the black lines on the door lines?
> *


thanks homie just a fine pen (pigma micron 005) you can find it at any art supply or hobby lobby.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 18 2010, 07:42 PM~19364286
> *:wow:  :wow:  hard as fuck!
> *



Maaahhhhh *****...... :biggrin: Thanks Jay!!!


----------



## warsr67

finish cont.kit (skirts)


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 07:55 PM~19364374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish cont.kit  (skirts)
> *



GANGSTA!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy: SUPERBADD WILLIE!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 10:55 PM~19364374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish cont.kit  (skirts)
> *


NICE !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 18 2010, 07:21 PM~19363125
> *finished it 72 chevelle, went together ok some fit issues with bunpers  . two tone, big n little t's disk brakes engine wiring, two tone interior. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GIL ITS READY TO HIT THE  STREETS LOOING GOOD


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 07:55 PM~19364374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish cont.kit  (skirts)
> *


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 18 2010, 10:19 PM~19364524
> *LOOKING GOOD WILLIE
> *


THANKS BIG DOG ,JIMBO, TREND,  FOR THE COMPS


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dam willie, your turning out lowlow's as fast as i can do hotrods, good willie more for the show table! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 18 2010, 08:55 PM~19364374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finish cont.kit  (skirts)
> *


looks good sr very nice


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 18 2010, 08:43 PM~19364288
> *thanks homie just a fine pen (pigma micron 005) you can find it at any art supply or hobby lobby.
> *


You do it under the clear, right? No running?


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 06:39 PM~19363805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the kind of shit that makes want to be in Down2Scale when I grow up. :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 18 2010, 07:34 PM~19364232
> *lov the convet jimbocan i have it :cheesy:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## candilove

the 53 looks gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 18 2010, 07:39 PM~19363805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and clean right there jimbo!
undead...the impy hearse is gonna be bad! is that for the wagon build off or just one your building?! :0


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 19 2010, 07:48 PM~19370709
> *nice and clean right there jimbo!
> undead...the impy hearse is gonna be bad! is that for the wagon build off or just one your building?! :0
> *


i have a 59 side loader cadillac for the wagon build off the impala started out as a personal build but i guess rev wants a piece of it so its going to be in that buildoff

i may have more coming out the dirt soon as well lol
may get back to work on the 64 caddy as well as like 3 more 59 caddies


----------



## undead white boy

Updated the gangsta racer
started working on the interior









locked up the rear


















question what size tubing do i use for the hydraulic cylinders in the rear?

update on the hotwheels 59 caddy
primered


















and then since its been raining i played the new need for speed
unlocked the bently cop car








as well as the ford gt cop car








this thing is fast








had to grab a bite to eat lol








this guy had faulty tail lights








keeping homeland security as a prime mission








stopped by the pad








damned teenagers and their hanky panky








stolen vehicles








so i took the thief to jail
(book em danno)


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2010, 04:29 PM~19362458
> *got some done for the D2S crew
> 
> first up red barron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next up is war hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




holy shit kevin. Your back. Shit man i thought you dropped off the earth and went to mars or something. Shit bro you been trowin down some sick ass work right there. That 59 impala hearse is looking pretty good. That 41 is lookin sweet man. I gotta say your building has greatly improved man. Keep it up homie


----------



## kustombuilder

Had lots of fun today brothas..Thanks


----------



## chilly willie

Ok D2S brothers, Here it is all the builds of 2010 from the crew. It was a great yr and alot of builds went down this year. Im looking forward to 2011 for alot more build ( hint hint ) from everyone. We are going to hit 2011 hard so get ready and enjoy the ride for next yr. I would like thank everyone for coming to this christmas meeting . Lots of food and we had a little gift exchangewhich was lots of fun. And also thanks to Mike 'just Ripe' Mendoza for hosting the last meeting of the year. Well here you go guys ..... Enjoy the pics of all the members rides for 2010.... And watch for Down 2 Scale next year .


----------



## chilly willie

chistmas meetind pics cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice pixz thnx chilly willy :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hands up to ur photo guy, thats y im going to buy him a pizza :biggrin: 

i want to say welcome back lalo to the club. now this is the *OG ROAD DOGG*


----------



## chilly willie

cont..... 






































































































































There you go folks Down 2 Scale for 2010 year. Lowriders, Street rods, Monster trucks, Choppers, And much , much more. We build them all. We hope you all enjoyed the rides as much as we did building them. See you all next year.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 19 2010, 11:56 PM~19373189
> *i want to say welcome back lalo to the club. now this is the OG ROAD DOGG
> *


 HAHAHAHAHA :wow: NOT A ANOTHER ONE OH QUE LA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :x: :squint: JK FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2 SCALE PICKS AT MEETING AND PROJECTS FOR 2011 ENJOY.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

A FEW OF THE PROJ ECTS FOR 2011


----------



## Moze

:0 :wow: Those are some clean builds!

I think these are my favorites  


> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 20 2010, 12:29 AM~19373068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks like you fellas had fun ! Thats what its all about right there!
Nice flicks of all those builds !
Hey as long as that monster truck is on that Ford it's kool, but no Chevy's :nono:................ :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 03:44 PM~19376818
> *Looks like you fellas had fun ! Thats what its all about right there!
> Nice flicks of all those builds !
> Hey as long as that monster truck is on that Ford it's kool, but no Chevy's  :nono:................ :biggrin:
> 
> *


5XXXX THATS WHAT IT ALL ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

And again....I had so much fun yesterday kicking it with the guys!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

This is the way it should be, having a good time and building....2011...Here we come!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

Awesome group of builds, fellas!!


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 19 2010, 03:17 PM~16340530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess 1941 chevy truck is the clubs fav truck 2 build
> 
> check out the blazer  sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttttt    i know hah
> *


hey the 65 is that one car klique i think or stylistics one of those club but looks good though menn badass you guys look like yall from my are los Angeles bcuz the cars yall be buildin are like from my area


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 20 2010, 12:39 AM~19373116
> *chistmas meetind pics cont...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaammmmmm verry verry nice


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 20 2010, 05:16 PM~19377539
> *daaammmmmm verry verry nice
> *


THANKS RIPGABBY


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 20 2010, 05:07 PM~19377471
> *hey the 65 is that one car klique i think or stylistics one of those club but looks good though menn badass you guys look like yall from my are los Angeles bcuz the cars yall be buildin are like from my area
> *



IF IT DON,T LAY AINT FROM LA.


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

JUST RIPE'S AND WARSR67'S 55s


----------



## undead white boy

update on the impala hearse as soon as the pics load


----------



## undead white boy

burned the midnight oil and got 99.9% of the bodywork done. Some spots on the top as well as door lines are needing of attention. This thing is turning out more badass then i imagined it.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 20 2010, 06:30 PM~19378114
> *burned the midnight oil and got 99.9% of the bodywork done. Some spots on the top as well as door lines are needing of attention. This thing is turning out more badass then i imagined it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good kevin


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 20 2010, 05:33 PM~19378125
> *looking good kevin
> *


thanks boss


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 20 2010, 06:33 PM~19378125
> *looking good kevin
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 20 2010, 01:12 AM~19373252
> *HAHAHAHAHA  :wow: NOT A ANOTHER ONE OH QUE LA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :x:  :squint: JK FELLAS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## pancho1969

Great line up fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 20 2010, 09:02 PM~19378796
> *Great line up fellas :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah x2!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 20 2010, 08:58 PM~19379272
> *hell yeah x2!!
> *


THANKS 716 @ PANCHO


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: thanx for the pics guys :drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 20 2010, 09:22 PM~19379525
> *:biggrin: thanx for the pics guys :drama:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Looks like everyone had a good time!  keep buildong all and looking foward to awsome builds in 2011, Showrod and I will hold it down here in TEJAS! Here are some of my 2010 builds :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice work gil :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> Looks like everyone had a good time!  keep buildong all and looking foward to awsome builds in 2011, Showrod and I will hold it down here in TEJAS! Here are some of my 2010 builds :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

AWESOME PICS BROTHERS and the rides look INCREDIBLE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Its always a good time when the homies get together...


----------



## MAZDAT

Tejas D2S representing!!!! Killer builds guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2010, 09:39 AM~19366788
> *thanks homie just a fine pen (pigma micron 005) you can find it at any art supply or hobby lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gil
You do it under the clear, right?  No running?


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 20 2010, 10:13 PM~19380135
> *Tejas D2S representing!!!! Killer builds guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks homies!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Dec 20 2010, 10:07 PM~19380061
> *AWESOME PICS BROTHERS and the rides look INCREDIBLE!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Its always a good time when the homies get together...
> *


thanx jimbo :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 20 2010, 10:24 PM~19380264
> *Gil
> You do it under the clear, right?  No running?
> *


no homie over the clear, it will run :happysad: just have a damp cloth easy clean up will wipe right off! dont worry.


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 20 2010, 05:37 PM~19377673
> *IF IT DON,T LAY  AINT FROM LA.
> *


what i didnt get what you ment :uh:


----------



## jimbo

He means "If it don't lay, it aint from L.A." Meaning, "thats how he rolls cuz he's from L.A...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 20 2010, 10:13 PM~19380135
> *Tejas D2S representing!!!! Killer builds guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x100000000 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 20 2010, 06:00 PM~19378783
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 20 2010, 09:23 PM~19379535
> *Looks like everyone had a good time!   keep buildong all and looking foward to awsome builds in 2011, Showrod and I will hold it down here in TEJAS! Here are some of my 2010 builds  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR THE PICS GIL (CLEAN RIDES   )


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 20 2010, 07:39 PM~19379713
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice work gil :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 20 2010, 12:56 AM~19373189
> *hands up to ur photo guy, thats y im going to buy him a pizza :biggrin:
> 
> i want to say welcome back lalo to the club. now this is the OG ROAD DOGG
> *


 THANKS BRO...IT'S GOOD TO BE BK


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Dec 20 2010, 09:56 PM~19380673
> *what i didnt get what you ment :uh:
> *


 HE MEANT "IF IT ISNT LOW ENOUGH, IT'S NOT FROM LA.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THAT'S RIGHT WOODGRAIN,,,I'M THE OG D-O-G-G......U BETTER RECOGNIZE... uffin: uffin: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 21 2010, 05:40 PM~19388090
> *THAT'S RIGHT WOODGRAIN,,,I'M THE OG D-O-G-G......U BETTER RECOGNIZE... uffin:  uffin:  :wow:
> *



  hno: hno: hno: :sprint: :rimshot: :h5: 

Welcome back Lalo!!! Hope you stick around brotha!!


----------



## badgas

Lots of cool builds here.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Thanks bro... I'm back and this time i"m staying... This is home sweet home...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 22 2010, 09:10 PM~19398287
> *Thanks bro... I'm back and this time i"m staying... This is home sweet home...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Dec 19 2010, 11:45 PM~19373138
> *cont....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

TO MY HOMIES AT DOWN-II-SCALE EXCEPT FOR ONE :uh: 








FROM THE BIGDOGG


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 04:34 AM~19401339
> *TO MY HOMIES AT DOWN-II-SCALE EXCEPT FOR ONE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE BIGDOGG
> *


ffffffffrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkk, play nice homie, come on bigdogg ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

thnks for the xmas card homie


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's some updates on She Devil...


----------



## BIGJOE619

U GET ANOTHER 510 YET MAZDAT?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 12:04 PM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holl shit mazdat thats some sick ass work homoie ( can i have it )


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Dec 23 2010, 11:05 AM~19403469
> *U GET ANOTHER 510 YET MAZDAT?
> *



Not yet bro, I have to get one soon...


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 12:04 PM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beautiful work mazdat!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Dec 23 2010, 11:08 AM~19403490-->
> 
> 
> 
> holl shit mazdat  thats some sick ass work homoie ( can i have it )
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Emilio...and no, you can't have it :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PINK86REGAL_@Dec 23 2010, 11:11 AM~19403511
> *beautiful work mazdat!!!
> *



Thanx Pink86 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 23 2010, 11:03 AM~19403457
> *ffffffffrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkk, play nice homie, come on bigdogg ssssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> thnks for the xmas card homie
> *


 :biggrin:  yw homies


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 AM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 01:04 PM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the compliments!!!! She Devil going to get done before the year is over!!! Another one Almost done D2S style!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 01:04 PM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 23 2010, 11:08 AM~19403490
> *holl shit mazdat  thats some sick ass work homoie ( can i have it )
> *


X2 :biggrin: GETTING DOWN MAZDAT!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

She Devil is the bomb bro....love me some Rivi's and this one is the shit! Love what cha doin bro..keep at it!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+Dec 23 2010, 01:21 PM~19404340-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 :biggrin:  GETTING DOWN MAZDAT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Eddy!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 23 2010, 01:38 PM~19404432
> *She Devil is the bomb bro....love me some Rivi's and this one is the shit!  Love what cha doin bro..keep at it!
> *



Thanx Slammd!!!!

Appreciate the compliments guys


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 12:04 PM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS COMING OUT BADASS BRO...CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 04:34 AM~19401339
> *TO MY HOMIES AT DOWN-II-SCALE EXCEPT FOR ONE  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE BIGDOGG
> *


C'MOM FRANK,. STOP THIS SHIT ALREADY, AINT NOBODY TALKING SHIT TO YA...JUST LET IT GO BRO, BESIDES IT'S X-MAS TIME BE NICE, DONT BE NAUGHTY. :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

OH I FORGOT....THX FOR THE GOOD WISHES. SAME TO YA AND YOUR FAMILY BRO.. MAY YOU HAVE A VERY MERRY X-MAS.....


----------



## MAZDAT

I just want to take the time to wish a Merry Christmas to all my Down 2 Scale familia, to all you guys and your families. And to all who takes the time to go onto our thread...Merry Christmas!!!! I hope everyone has a good and safe Christmas   


Mazdat


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 24 2010, 10:31 AM~19410554
> *I just want to take the time to wish a Merry Christmas to all my Down 2 Scale familia, to all you guys and your families. And to all who takes the time to go onto our thread...Merry Christmas!!!! I hope everyone has a good and safe Christmas
> Mazdat
> *


x2.amen


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the Down II Scale Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## chris hicks

MERRY XMAS TO ALL THE D2S FAMILY AND THERE FAMILY HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE AND BLESS HOLIDAY!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

merry Christmas fellas! be safe and have a good holiday!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 24 2010, 02:07 PM~19412687
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the Down II Scale Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !
> *


TNX BRO SAME TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILA, MAY THIS X-MAS BE A BLESSING TO YOU GUYS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Dec 24 2010, 02:24 PM~19412782
> *MERRY XMAS TO ALL THE D2S FAMILY AND THERE FAMILY HOPE EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE AND BLESS HOLIDAY!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LIKEWISE BRO...HAVE A GOOD ONE..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL MY D II S FAMILY...ENJOY THIS SPECIAL DAY WITH YOUR LOVED ONES..GOD BLESS US ALL...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Merry Christmas from D2Scale family in EL CHUCO, TEJAS


----------



## sr.woodgrain

merry x-mas to all DOWN 2 SCALE FAM n everyone who visits our site
now its time for some of this homieS PPPAAARRRTTTYYY!!!!!!!!!! COMPADRES


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 24 2010, 04:32 PM~19413940
> *merry x-mas to all DOWN 2 SCALE FAM n everyone who visits our site
> now its time for some of this homieS PPPAAARRRTTTYYY!!!!!!!!!! COMPADRES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## warsr67

MAY PEACE BE IN OUR HEARTS THIS DAY AND ALL THE DAYS TO COME THRU JESUS CHRIST. PEACE TO ALL & YOUR FAMILEYS.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 24 2010, 06:55 PM~19414386
> *
> *


*
:drama: :drama: :nosad:*


----------



## warsr67

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE DOWN 2 SCALE FAMILEY
AND MAY YOU HAVE A BLESS DAY THRU OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST .


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 24 2010, 06:55 PM~19414386
> *MAY PEACE BE IN OUR HEARTS THIS DAY AND ALL THE DAYS TO COME THRU JESUS CHRIST. PEACE TO ALL & YOUR FAMILEYS.
> *


x2 wars67 amen sr


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 24 2010, 10:03 PM~19414443
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE DOWN 2 SCALE FAMILEY
> AND MAY YOU HAVE A BLESS DAY THRU OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST .
> *


X100000000000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
And MERRY CHRISTMAS TO my DOWN 2 SCALE FAMILY
and all my lay it low brothers ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

To all my brothers and family from "Down 2 Scale". He is the reason for the season!


----------



## candilove

merry christmas to d2scale from cadilove


----------



## kustombuilder

Dam good morning brothas.I'm hung over.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 25 2010, 01:10 PM~19418204
> *Dam good morning brothas.I'm hung over.
> *


 :ugh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 25 2010, 12:10 PM~19418204
> *Dam good morning brothas.I'm hung over.
> *


 i didn't think kool-aid gives you a hang over. Lmmfao...




















J/k bro...merry christmas. Hope you feel better.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Merry x-mas everybody...god bless you all...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 26 2010, 12:45 AM~19421516
> *i didn't think kool-aid gives you a hang over. Lmmfao...
> J/k bro...merry christmas.  Hope you feel better.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Suuupp family!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my D2S brothers!!! Hope its been a blessed holiday for all of us! God bless you and your familys brothers and hope for a safe new years!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 25 2010, 11:07 AM~19418189
> *merry christmas to d2scale from cadilove
> *



Supp Candilove! :wave: Happy holidays dawg!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Dec 25 2010, 07:37 AM~19417139
> *To all my brothers and family from "Down 2 Scale". He is the reason for the season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




X2 OGee...


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :h5: :rimshot: :ninja: :boink: :drama: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up ROAD DOGG 1 NOW THAT UR BACK IN THE CLUB UR AVATAR NEEDS TO FLY OUR FLAG HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 08:20 PM~19426375
> *was up ROAD DOGG 1 NOW THAT UR BACK IN THE CLUB UR AVATAR NEEDS TO FLY OUR FLAG HOMIE
> *


i will help him take care of that today.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 10:21 AM~19430851
> *i will help him take care of that today.
> *


You gonna make him take that nalga off his avatar...Dam :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 12:02 PM~19431174
> *You gonna make him take that nalga off his avatar...Dam :biggrin:
> *


that how it is mazdat :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 12:02 PM~19431174
> *You gonna make him take that nalga off his avatar...Dam :biggrin:
> *


TELL'EM MAZDAT. THAT NALGA IS FUCCEN FINE.WE SHOULD CHERISH IT!! LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 26 2010, 07:20 PM~19426375
> *was up ROAD DOGG 1 NOW THAT UR BACK IN THE CLUB UR AVATAR NEEDS TO FLY OUR FLAG HOMIE
> *


There you go bro.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 12:02 PM~19431174
> *You gonna make him take that nalga off his avatar...Dam :biggrin:
> *


TELL'EM MAZDAT. THAT NALGA IS FUCCEN FINE.WE SHOULD CHERISH IT!! LOL
:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm gonna miss that nalgita buena!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 07:51 PM~19434119
> *I'm gonna miss that nalgita buena!!!!
> *


ill send you a copy. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 06:51 PM~19434124
> *ill send you a copy. :biggrin:
> *


That nalga is mine fool...nobody else..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

OK. MAZDAT CAN GET A COPY, THAT WAY HE WONT MISS IT.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 27 2010, 08:14 PM~19434324
> *That nalga is mine fool...nobody else..
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 06:51 PM~19434119
> *I'm gonna miss that nalgita buena!!!!
> *


me to homie i miss it already


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 23 2010, 11:04 AM~19403462
> *Here's some updates on She Devil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's some updates on She Devil, my camera needs some adjustment, looks better in person :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

This rides looking really good....is it gonna lay like this, or will it have suspension...It looks great.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2010, 08:43 PM~19435657
> *This rides looking really good....is it gonna lay like this, or will it have suspension...It looks great.
> *


Thanx for the compliment!! :biggrin: 

Its gonna lay just like that...no suspension, The 1:1 doesn't have detailed suspension.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 10:53 PM~19435789
> *Thanx for the compliment!! :biggrin:
> 
> Its gonna lay just like that...no suspension, The 1:1 doesn't have detailed suspension.
> *


love the way its coming out.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 27 2010, 08:56 PM~19435818
> *love the way its coming out.
> *



Thanx Dave!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 08:41 PM~19435622
> *Here's some updates on She Devil, my camera needs some adjustment, looks better in person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE DEVIL LOOKS SICK MAZ! THE HEADLINER LOOOKS GOOD AS WELL.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Dec 27 2010, 09:02 PM~19435917
> *THE DEVIL LOOKS SICK MAZ! THE HEADLINER LOOOKS GOOD AS WELL.
> *


Thanx Eddy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 10:41 PM~19435622
> *Here's some updates on She Devil, my camera needs some adjustment, looks better in person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: she devil kicking asssssssssssssss hijo!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dig_derange

she devil is beautiful homie. great detail man, she looks flawless all the way down to the visors :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe+Dec 27 2010, 09:19 PM~19436188-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: she devil kicking asssssssssssssss hijo!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Mike!!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Dec 27 2010, 09:24 PM~19436249
> *she devil is beautiful homie.  great detail man, she looks flawless all the way down to the visors  :0
> *


Thanx Digs!!!!


----------



## gseeds

looking good jorge, really like the head linner and visor's :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 28 2010, 06:02 AM~19438482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good jorge, really like the head linner and visor's :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Gary!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 27 2010, 09:41 PM~19435622
> *Here's some updates on She Devil, my camera needs some adjustment, looks better in person :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she devil is looking maravillosa mazdat, me likes


----------



## bigdogg323

damn jorge she devil is lookin sick bro love the way it's comin out keep up the great work bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Dec 28 2010, 02:02 PM~19441444-->
> 
> 
> 
> she devil is looking maravillosa mazdat, me likes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Dec 28 2010, 02:07 PM~19441473
> *damn jorge she devil is lookin sick bro love the way it's comin out keep up the great work bro
> *



Thanx guys for the compliments :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

awsome detail on she devil the trunk and interior is smooth homie, keep pics coming cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Dec 29 2010, 12:00 AM~19447077
> *awsome detail on she devil the trunk and interior is smooth homie, keep pics coming cant wait to see it in person!
> *



Thanx Gil!!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Sup fam got a few things done over the holidays.

updates on the 59 hearse































































new project that i've kept secret




































updates on the 59 caddy hot wheel


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 29 2010, 05:47 PM~19452075
> *Sup fam got a few things done over the holidays.
> 
> updates on the 59 hearse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project that i've kept secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updates on the 59 caddy hot wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 29 2010, 05:54 PM~19452154
> *looking good homie
> *


thanks bro

Rev gave me enough time to catch one of the four horses of the apocolypse on the video game red dead redemption undeadnightmare

see i got war


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 29 2010, 08:47 PM~19452075
> *Sup fam got a few things done over the holidays.
> 
> updates on the 59 hearse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new project that i've kept secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updates on the 59 caddy hot wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Screw the hearse. Let's see more pics of the SR-71


----------



## kustombuilder

:boink: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

FRENCH THE GRILL ON 53 NEXT TAIL LIGHTS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY D II S BROTHERS AND EVERY ONE ELSE ON THE LIL WORLD, .GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILIES AND MAY THE NEXT YEAR BRING BETTER TIMES... GOD BLESS ALL MY FRIENDS IN THIS HOBBY.....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 31 2010, 01:29 PM~19468100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRENCH THE GRILL ON 53  NEXT TAIL LIGHTS.
> *


Sick work I hardly see this kit getting built


----------



## sr.woodgrain

orale mazdat this is 4 u homie with intrest carnal


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 31 2010, 02:52 PM~19468691
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY D II S BROTHERS AND EVERY ONE ELSE ON THE LIL WORLD, .GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILIES AND MAY THE NEXT YEAR BRING BETTER TIMES... GOD BLESS ALL MY FRIENDS IN THIS  HOBBY.....
> *


THE SAME TO ALL THE FAMILIA FROM DOWN 2 SCALE AND THE OTHER ON LAY IT LOW.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 27 2010, 07:32 PM~19434480
> *me to homie i miss it already
> *


 If u miss it so much I can put it back up you know! Just sayin.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Dec 31 2010, 01:03 PM~19468775
> *orale mazdat this is 4 u homie with intrest carnal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Emilio...Thanx bro!!!! She's looking pretty hot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 31 2010, 02:52 PM~19468691
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY D II S BROTHERS AND EVERY ONE ELSE ON THE LIL WORLD, .GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILIES AND MAY THE NEXT YEAR BRING BETTER TIMES... GOD BLESS ALL MY FRIENDS IN THIS  HOBBY.....
> *


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 31 2010, 04:52 PM~19468691
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO MY D II S BROTHERS AND EVERY ONE ELSE ON THE LIL WORLD, .GOD BLESS YOUR FAMILIES AND MAY THE NEXT YEAR BRING BETTER TIMES... GOD BLESS ALL MY FRIENDS IN THIS  HOBBY.....
> *


X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope we all have a much better year, keep building, i know i will be !! good luck to all my friends on lil,and all my brothers in down 2 scale,heres to a new and stonger year for the club ! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 31 2010, 11:03 PM~19472375
> *X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope we all have a much better year, keep building, i know i will be !! good luck to all my friends on lil,and all my brothers in down 2 scale,heres to a new and stonger year for the club ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this pic make me smile like a muther!!!! happy new years gary!! and to the whole LIL fam!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 31 2010, 11:03 PM~19472375
> *X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope we all have a much better year, keep building, i know i will be !! good luck to all my friends on lil,and all my brothers in down 2 scale,heres to a new and stonger year for the club ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amen to that brother


----------



## MAZDAT

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 1 2011, 02:22 AM~19472440
> *Amen to that brother
> *


ROAD DOGG 1, good to see you flying the D2S logo !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Happy New Year to all the D2S members


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 1 2011, 12:03 AM~19472375
> *X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope we all have a much better year, keep building, i know i will be !! good luck to all my friends on lil,and all my brothers in down 2 scale,heres to a new and stonger year for the club ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x11 bro.happy new year to you all my brothas.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

happy new year HOMIES!!


----------



## OFDatTX

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUGK!!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 31 2010, 11:03 PM~19472375
> *X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope we all have a much better year, keep building, i know i will be !! good luck to all my friends on lil,and all my brothers in down 2 scale,heres to a new and stonger year for the club ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i here u gary, happy new years to all the club brothers n all others on lil homies  

to start off the year heres a build i put together from my parts box just a quick build,its called the resin shop truck :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....


SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!

Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 2 2011, 01:20 AM~19479630
> *Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad azz bro.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

simply just Bad Assssssss! MAZDAT this is just too clean inside and out great work on the details homie!! :0 looking foward to seeing it in person this year :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 1 2011, 11:23 PM~19479650-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad azz bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Dave!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 2 2011, 01:12 AM~19480081
> *simply just Bad Assssssss! MAZDAT this is just too clean inside and out great work on the details homie!! :0 looking foward to seeing it in person this year  :wow:
> *



Thanx Gil!!!! :biggrin: 

You're coming out to Cali this year Gil?


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 2 2011, 03:12 AM~19480081
> *simply just Bad Assssssss! MAZDAT this is just too clean inside and out great work on the details homie!! :0 looking foward to seeing it in person this year  :wow:
> *


 :wow: x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!









beautiful job mazdat. great detail too!! love what ya did with the vents :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 2 2011, 12:08 PM~19482031
> *:wow: x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Mike!!! :biggrin: 

Like Willie sr. would say....Its ready for the streets of Pomona and Riverside!!!!


----------



## candilove

she devil looks good man good work


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 2 2011, 12:15 PM~19482102
> *SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful job mazdat. great detail too!!  love what ya did with the vents :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Jeral!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

:0 :0 Damn!!!!!! maz i'm speechless bro that came out sweet bro :thumbsup: can't wait to see this one in person!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Jan 2 2011, 01:48 PM~19482880
> *she  devil looks good man good work
> *


Thanx Candilove :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 2 2011, 01:52 PM~19482922
> *:0  :0 Damn!!!!!! maz i'm speechless bro that came out sweet bro  :thumbsup: can't wait to see this one in person!!!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Chris :biggrin: 

Ready for Pomona!!!! And Riverside next!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Excuse all the mess in the back ground guys


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 1 2011, 12:17 AM~19472687
> *ROAD DOGG 1, good to see you flying the D2S logo !!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS GARY... IT'S GREAT TO FLY THIS FLAG...I HOPE TO DO IT A LONG TIME. I STILL HAVE ALOT TO LEARN FROM U GUYS...THANKS FOR HAVING ME BACK AS PART OF THI FAMILIA.....


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 2 2011, 04:12 PM~19483572
> *THANKS GARY... IT'S GREAT TO FLY THIS  FLAG...I HOPE TO DO IT A LONG TIME. I STILL HAVE ALOT TO LEARN FROM U GUYS...THANKS FOR HAVING  ME BACK AS PART OF THI FAMILIA.....
> *


glad to have u back lalo its a plasure, start with not picking fights compadre n will all b fine homie ill send that pix to ur email alrato homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

this pix is from victoville 2009


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 1 2011, 11:20 PM~19479630
> *Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Great build mazdat :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 2 2011, 04:12 PM~19484045
> *:wow: Great build mazdat :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Pancho!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 04:22 PM~19483671
> *glad to have u back lalo its a plasure, start with not picking fights compadre n will all b fine homie ill send that pix to ur email alrato homie
> *


Not picking fights homie... Me and frank mess around alot, but since he's eddie's best homie well I guess he took it personal. If u go bk and look again he jumped on my throat, not me bro. I have never hadd n e problems wit n e one on here, but I aint about to let no one jump on me like that....to me that's it homie. He said it clearly "stay off my thread" and thats wut I did....... :biggrin: that will be
the last argument I'll haveon here. I'm cool with Him. He's still my friend.. I mean both of them . Peace


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 2 2011, 06:15 PM~19484590
> *Not picking fights homie... Me and frank mess around alot, but since he's eddie's best homie  well I guess he took it personal.  If u go bk and look again he jumped on my throat, not me bro. I have never hadd n e problems wit n e one on here, but I aint about to let no one jump on me like that....to me that's it homie. He said it clearly "stay off my thread" and thats wut I did....... :biggrin:  that will be
> the last argument I'll haveon here. I'm cool with Him. He's still my friend.. I mean both of them . Peace
> *


orale pues homie, trucha con la carucha :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 2 2011, 12:20 AM~19479630
> *Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she devil is so fffffffffffffffffffffff nnnnnnnnnnnnnn bad ass jorge


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 07:29 PM~19484761
> *she devil is so fffffffffffffffffffffff                                      nnnnnnnnnnnnnn bad ass jorge
> *


great job on the she devil JORGE


----------



## warsr67

UPDATE ON 36 RECLEARED JUST NEED TO RUB OUT AND POLISH.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 2 2011, 07:36 PM~19485912
> *great job on the she devil JORGE
> *


thanx willie sr :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 2 2011, 07:44 PM~19486017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE  ON 36 RECLEARED JUST NEED TO RUB OUT AND POLISH.
> *


Nice Willie!!!! Root Beer 36


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 2 2011, 08:44 PM~19486017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE  ON 36 RECLEARED JUST NEED TO RUB OUT AND POLISH.
> *


nice ranflita sr, looking good :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2011, 09:11 PM~19487070
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MC562

Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!

Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!









































































































[/quote]
Very nice work homie wow :0 :0 :0


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 2 2011, 11:27 PM~19487282
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## josh 78

DAMM NICE I LIKE IT


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 3 2011, 02:27 PM~19491872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM NICE I LIKE IT
> *



Thanx Josh78!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 3 2011, 10:36 PM~19495770
> *Thanx Josh78!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the more i look at it.I dont like it. :0 










































*I LOVE IT BRO.* :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Beauitful work.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 2 2011, 09:44 PM~19486017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE  ON 36 RECLEARED JUST NEED TO RUB OUT AND POLISH.
> *


 :biggrin: sweeeeeeeeeeeeet 36 :wow: wilie


----------



## danny chawps

> Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!


Very nice work homie wow :0 :0 :0
[/quote]


this is sick :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> Very nice work homie wow :0 :0 :0


this is sick :cheesy:
[/quote]

Thanx Danny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DAMN MAZDAT, I JUST CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT IT BRO. THAT'S AN OUTSTANDING BUILD HOMIE... YOU GOTS SKILLZ....BIG PROPS TO YOU BRO.....AMAZING DETAIL TOO. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK....I LOVE WUT YOU'RE DOING WITH THOSE RIDES VATO...PEACE OUT..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 4 2011, 08:01 PM~19505649
> *DAMN MAZDAT, I JUST CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT IT BRO. THAT'S AN OUTSTANDING BUILD HOMIE... YOU GOTS SKILLZ....BIG PROPS TO YOU BRO.....AMAZING DETAIL TOO.  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK....I LOVE WUT YOU'RE DOING WITH THOSE RIDES VATO...PEACE OUT..
> *


Thanx Lalo!!!! Appreciate the compz from everyone!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 4 2011, 10:01 PM~19505649
> *DAMN MAZDAT, I JUST CAN'T STOP LOOKING AT IT BRO. THAT'S AN OUTSTANDING BUILD HOMIE... YOU GOTS SKILLZ....BIG PROPS TO YOU BRO.....AMAZING DETAIL TOO.  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK....I LOVE WUT YOU'RE DOING WITH THOSE RIDES VATO...PEACE OUT..
> *


x2


----------



## MAZDAT

Ok guys, here's my next project I started already... 49 SLEDAN!!!!. For 2011...Hopefully


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 5 2011, 09:02 PM~19515420
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Dec 20 2010, 05:37 PM~19377673
> *IF IT DON,T LAY  AINT FROM LA.
> *


hahahah well now i kno were its from it from kilque car club but anyways nice builds


----------



## oldskool 67

Mazdat, this rivi came out beautiful. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 5 2011, 10:42 PM~19518011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mazdat, this rivi came out beautiful. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Oldskool!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots, but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor. We have 10 months so no excuses. I'm doing this, because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.

You guys pick the subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.

All Out - Lo Lo's
Custom's 
Pick Up's 
Rod's 



DON'T BE SCARED hno: hno: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 AM~19520373
> *I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor.  We have 10 months so no excuses. I doing this because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.
> 
> You guys pick the  subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.
> 
> All Out - Lo Lo's
> Custom's
> Pick Up's
> Rod's
> DON'T BE SCARED hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: im down.i have a 61 rag im want to do. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

oh yea and i suggest we build what ever.some like to build lo los and some build other stuff.i got the low rod bug lately. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 10:08 AM~19520373
> *I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor.   We have 10 months so no excuses. I doing this because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.
> 
> You guys pick the  subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.
> 
> All Out - Lo Lo's
> Custom's
> Pick Up's
> Rod's
> DON'T BE SCARED hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam show freak u have some balls calling out all of the down 2 scale member homie, thats way im in on this one. ( hey mazdat i guess u build she devil to early for this one homie :0 :0 :cheesy: hno: hno: )let th e games begin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 6 2011, 09:47 AM~19520726
> *dam show freak u have some balls calling out all of the down 2 scale member homie, thats way im in on this one. ( hey mazdat i guess u build she devil to early for this one  homie :0  :0  :cheesy:  hno:  hno: )let th e games begin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I'm in on this one!!!!! She Devil might of gotten built too early....I'm coming up with something


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 6 2011, 10:52 AM~19520769
> *I'm in on this one!!!!! She Devil might of gotten built too early....I'm coming up with something
> *


lol :biggrin: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 6 2011, 09:54 AM~19520784
> *lol :biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wave:
> *



 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm i woke up and i saw this from showrod, im always the last to know thanks whey!  but im in on this, i have have to back up don! Hmmm 2 against 7+more :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 6 2011, 11:47 AM~19520726
> *dam show freak u have some balls calling out all of the down 2 scale member homie, thats way im in on this one. ( hey mazdat i guess u build she devil to early for this one  homie :0  :0  :cheesy:  hno:  hno: )let th e games begin :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


LOL them balls have been dragging all year. I need a little pick me up. LOL

So it's an all out , build what you want. Kool Hell maybe I'll build three.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 09:08 AM~19520373
> *I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots, but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor.  We have 10 months so no excuses. I'm doing this, because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.
> 
> You guys pick the  subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.
> 
> All Out - Lo Lo's
> Custom's
> Pick Up's
> Rod's
> DON'T BE SCARED hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 11:08 AM~19520373
> *I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots, but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor.  We have 10 months so no excuses. I'm doing this, because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.
> 
> You guys pick the  subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.
> 
> All Out - Lo Lo's
> Custom's
> Pick Up's
> Rod's
> DON'T BE SCARED hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 YOU CAN COUNT ME IN (i"am downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnfor this) it will be good to show all our colors THE BROTHERS UNITE AT VICTORVILLE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 10:08 AM~19520373
> *I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots, but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor.  We have 10 months so no excuses. I'm doing this, because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.
> 
> You guys pick the  subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.
> 
> All Out - Lo Lo's
> Custom's
> Pick Up's
> Rod's
> DON'T BE SCARED hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Damn... Wtf I'm gone do. I" not a good builder but fuck it you know I'm down, I guess this is my chance to give open doors and door jambs a try...
I'll come up with sumthing no doubt. See ya @ Victoville guys.. It's gone be a pleasure meeting you guys..........


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 4 2011, 10:29 PM~19507608
> *Ok guys, here's my next project I started already... 49 SLEDAN!!!!. For 2011...Hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 10:50 AM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats badass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I wanted to try making a 4 door, but not with working doors. :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jan 7 2011, 11:18 AM~19531101
> *Thats badass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I wanted to try making a 4 door, but not with working doors. :wow:
> *


Thanx Dave!!!

This is the first time I tried it, I hope it comes out good


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 01:50 PM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks sweet :cheesy: sre you gonna suicide the fronts too?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 12:50 PM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 7 2011, 11:42 AM~19531326
> *looks sweet  :cheesy: sre you gonna suicide the fronts too?
> *


No front suicides, just the rear, rear suicides are stock for the Merc's, the hood is going to open the other way too  

Thanx for the compliment Jeral :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 01:50 PM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good MAZDAT.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 7 2011, 12:04 PM~19531560
> *Looking good MAZDAT.
> *


Thanx Biarittz!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 12:50 PM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's hot man. love the name too


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 1 2011, 03:54 PM~19476065
> *i here u gary, happy new years to all the club brothers n all others on lil homies
> 
> to start off the year heres a build i put together from my parts box just a quick build,its called the resin shop truck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats sweet brotha!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 1 2011, 11:20 PM~19479630
> *Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




JORGE!!!! She Devil is STRAIGHT UP BEAUTIFUL brother!!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: 13-14 yrs off? You havent lost a step bro, AWESOME... :0 :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 10:50 AM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This'll be another beauty from D2S!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 6 2011, 09:08 AM~19520373
> *I'm Calling Out all Down 2 Scale members. I'm issueing out a challenge for an all out build off to be unveiled at the Victorville Model show 2011. You can have inprogress shots, but the final reveal wil be at the show for that WOW factor.  We have 10 months so no excuses. I'm doing this, because the TEXAS members want to meet the members of Cali and have a small get together.
> 
> You guys pick the  subject: We can have the judges at victorville select the places from 1st to 5th. What you say.
> 
> All Out - Lo Lo's
> Custom's
> Pick Up's
> Rod's
> DON'T BE SCARED hno:  hno:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: Im in... hno: hno: hno: hno: Supp ShowRodFreak! :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Jan 7 2011, 12:18 PM~19531682
> *that's hot man.  love the name too
> *


Thanx Dig!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 7 2011, 12:41 PM~19531876
> *JORGE!!!! She Devil is STRAIGHT UP BEAUTIFUL brother!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: 13-14 yrs off? You havent lost a step bro, AWESOME... :0  :wow:
> *


Thanx Jimbo!!!! Appreciate the compliments!!! Its been a long time...I've notice that I have more patience to build now then before, before I was too much in a hurry to get cars done.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 7 2011, 12:43 PM~19531893
> *This'll be another beauty from D2S!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I hope so Jimbo


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

SHE'S BEUTIFUL!! MAZDAT GREAT JOB CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON THIS YEAR!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 7 2011, 12:57 PM~19532040
> *SHE'S BEUTIFUL!! MAZDAT GREAT JOB CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON THIS YEAR!
> *


Thanx Gil!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 12:51 PM~19531975
> *I hope so Jimbo
> *



I kno it will brotha! Good to see you got the building bug back! You got sum HEAT!!! :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 2 2011, 07:44 PM~19486017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE  ON 36 RECLEARED JUST NEED TO RUB OUT AND POLISH.
> *




LOOKIN GOOD WILLIE!!! :wow: :wow: Looks GANGSTA as always!! :biggrin: I love that rootbeer!! :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!


Very nice work homie wow :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
you buildt this homie? well much props shes off tha hook bad ass bro an much props to the down 2 scale m.c.c fam! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> Very nice work homie wow :0 :0 :0


you buildt this homie? well much props shes off tha hook bad ass bro an much props to the down 2 scale m.c.c fam! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
[/quote]

thnxz pina, like wise, props to ur club to brother


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 7 2011, 01:38 PM~19531843
> *Thats sweet brotha!!!  :cheesy:
> *


 This truck looks nice Emillo.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jan 7 2011, 01:38 PM~19531843-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sweet brotha!!!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnxz brother
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 7 2011, 10:25 PM~19536645
> *This truck looks nice Emillo.
> *


 thnkxz roaddogg


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 7 2011, 11:50 AM~19530877
> *Here's a little update on 49 Sledan, doors still a little rough, still need to sand and shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam jorgeito lets cast that shit (NOT FOR REAL) LOL :biggrin: 
THE MERC LOOKS SWEET HOMIE I WOULD OF NEVER OF THAT ABOUT THAT !!!
IM JUST A ROOKIE MY BROTHER :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DAMN MAZDAT, WITH THE SKILLZ I KNOW U HAVE, THERE'S NO DOUBT THIS RIDE WILL TURN OUT TO BE AN EXCELLENT BUILD... KEEP IT UP HOMIE.


----------



## MAZDAT

> you buildt this homie? well much props shes off tha hook bad ass bro an much props to the down 2 scale m.c.c fam! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thnxz pina, like wise, props to ur club to brother 
[/quote]


xx2, Much props to you Pina also, glad that you are back in action!!!! Welcome back!!




> This truck looks nice Emillo.



X2



> dam jorgeito lets cast that shit (NOT FOR REAL) LOL :biggrin:
> THE MERC LOOKS SWEET HOMIE I WOULD OF NEVER OF THAT ABOUT THAT !!!
> IM JUST A ROOKIE MY BROTHER :wow:


The building bug is back...so I have so many ideas for different cars, too bad I can't build them all in the same time...but in time  




> DAMN MAZDAT, WITH THE SKILLZ I KNOW U HAVE, THERE'S NO DOUBT THIS RIDE WILL TURN OUT TO BE AN EXCELLENT BUILD... KEEP IT UP HOMIE.



Thanx Lalo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ttt


----------



## bugs-one

She Devil is simply perfect, Jorge. :thumbsup: I hope you keep building a lot more bad ass rides like this one, brother.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 8 2011, 10:46 PM~19545310
> *She Devil is simply perfect, Jorge. :thumbsup: I hope you keep building a lot more bad ass rides like this one, brother.
> *



Thanx Juan!!!! :biggrin: 

I sure am, I'm working on a couple right now, 49 Sledan for starters


----------



## warsr67

my 64 going to be with a few hingesss.


----------



## PlasticMaster56

you guys build some sick ass stuff!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by PlasticMaster56_@Jan 9 2011, 05:18 PM~19549274
> *you guys build some sick ass stuff!!
> *


thanks for the comps bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by PlasticMaster56_@Jan 9 2011, 04:18 PM~19549274
> *you guys build some sick ass stuff!!
> *


thnkxz homie


----------



## PlasticMaster56

no problem keep up the good work


----------



## undead white boy

sup D2S fam. i have a few updates and a invite for you guys.
pics as soon as they load.
Invite my b-day is next saturday and i was wondering if yall wanna cruze over and kick it with me.Maybe on your way home you can cruze by the pegasus meet as well. PM me if yall want my addy to cruze by.


----------



## undead white boy

impala hearse update




























MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM sexy huh LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 05:31 PM~19550082
> *impala hearse update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM sexy huh LOL
> *


DAMN KEV THIS LOOKS SICK BRO I LIKE THE WAY ITS COMING OUT   KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD KEEP PICS COMING! :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 9 2011, 03:15 PM~19549252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 64 going to be with a few hingesss.
> *


HEY WILLIE IS THIS ANOTHER ONE?? OR DID U GET BACK THAT ONE U WER DOING?? :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

In-progress WILLYS CUSTOM

CANDY ORANGE


----------



## warsr67

> In-progress WILLYS CUSTOM
> 
> CANDY ORANGE


[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD DON :h5: :h5:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2011, 11:55 PM~19552922
> *HEY WILLIE IS THIS ANOTHER ONE?? OR DID U GET BACK THAT ONE U WER DOING?? :happysad:  :happysad:
> *



SAME ONE


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 07:31 PM~19550082
> *impala hearse update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM sexy huh LOL
> *




SICK WORK HERE KEVEN


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON WOODGRAINS RIDE.


----------



## just ripe

> In-progress WILLYS CUSTOM
> 
> CANDY ORANGE


[/quote]
:biggrin: NICE WILLYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 09:54 PM~19561369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON WOODGRAINS RIDE.
> *


 :wow: :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 07:31 PM~19550082
> *impala hearse update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM sexy huh LOL
> *


 :0 SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET :wow: KEVIN :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 10 2011, 08:54 PM~19561369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON WOODGRAINS RIDE.
> *


thnxz sr me likes  cant wait to start working on this one :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 9 2011, 03:15 PM~19549252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 64 going to be with a few hingesss.
> *


Wow!! That's different, looking good Willie Sr. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 08:14 AM~19565227
> *Wow!! That's different, looking good Willie Sr. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 X2!


----------



## bigdogg323

:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 9 2011, 05:15 PM~19549252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 64 going to be with a few hingesss.
> *


very cool


----------



## sr.woodgrain

its good 2b back to building  
1970 imp








1967 imp









2011 w.i.p. projects base coat on both


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2011, 08:57 PM~19571440
> *its good 2b back to building
> 1970 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 w.i.p. projects base coat  on both
> *


GOOD START EMILIO WAT COLOR U PAINTING THEM  


CAN I HAVE THE 70 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2011, 08:57 PM~19571440
> *its good 2b back to building
> 1970 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 w.i.p. projects base coat  on both
> *



Can I have the 67 Emilio :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19571440
> *its good 2b back to building
> 1970 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 w.i.p. projects base coat  on both
> *



shit bro we both got 67's in silver basecoat.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDA & BIGDOG TOOOOOOO LATE I ALREADY ASKED HIM FOR BOTH.LMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 12 2011, 09:11 AM~19574518
> *MAZDA & BIGDOG TOOOOOOO LATE I ALREADY ASKED HIM FOR BOTH.LMFAO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

some bad ass work in here!! showrodfreak that candy orange is looking tight!
an warsr67 that trunk is deff...cool.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 10:54 AM~19575319
> *some bad ass work in here!! showrodfreak that candy orange is looking tight!
> an warsr67 that trunk is deff...cool.
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 9 2011, 10:49 PM~19552858-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN KEV THIS LOOKS SICK BRO I LIKE THE WAY ITS COMING OUT    KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:35 PM~19561104
> *SICK WORK HERE KEVEN
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just ripe_@Jan 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19561476
> *:0 SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET  :wow: KEVIN :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


thanks guys this car was a bitch in body working hopefully my 55 matching hearse and limo wont be as bad lol


----------



## undead white boy

Got my greedy little hands on another cadillac :0 :0 


















after i get the directions its game time :0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Jan 11 2011, 10:15 PM~19571609-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD START EMILIO WAT COLOR U PAINTING THEM
> CAN I HAVE THE 70  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know yet give me some ideas ........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 09:34 AM~19574257
> *Can I have the 67 Emilio :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> chale carnal, ill let u lease it with intrest homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 09:49 AM~19574360
> *shit bro we both got 67's in silver basecoat.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@Jan 12 2011, 10:11 AM~19574518
> *MAZDA & BIGDOG TOOOOOOO LATE I ALREADY ASKED HIM FOR BOTH.LMFAO :biggrin:
> *


 yeh he did, n nnnnnnnnnnoooooooo cant have it mr calabera


----------



## gseeds

nice job willie, cant wait for this to be done !! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 9 2011, 07:18 PM~19550034
> *sup D2S fam. i have a few updates and a invite for you guys.
> pics as soon as they load.
> Invite my b-day is next saturday and i was wondering if yall wanna cruze over and kick it with me.Maybe on your way home you can cruze by the pegasus meet as well. PM me if yall want my addy to cruze by.
> *


Who would like to go?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 12 2011, 12:54 PM~19575319
> *some bad ass work in here!! showrodfreak that candy orange is looking tight!
> an warsr67 that trunk is deff...cool.
> *


Gracias
:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2011, 08:47 PM~19580240
> *Who would like to go?
> *


U GOING BRO?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 12 2011, 09:49 PM~19580272
> *U GOING BRO?
> *


I would like to go support our brotha kev.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nomad gets paint.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2011, 10:48 PM~19582109
> *I would like to go support our brotha kev.
> *


i would go but have plans, from a month ago  thnkz kev next time brother


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Oh DAMM! Don has the bug to build again!! must be the new work table he has, :biggrin: keep pics coming bro!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 13 2011, 10:29 AM~19585279
> *Nomad gets paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work don. call it el canario


----------



## undead white boy

i introduce
OLD SCHOOL GANGSTA


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 13 2011, 09:29 AM~19585279
> *Nomad gets paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this fricken  don 


im a have to do one too :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 13 2011, 07:26 PM~19589312
> *Oh DAMM! Don has the bug to build again!! must be the new work table he has, :biggrin:  keep pics coming bro!
> *


LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 13 2011, 11:13 PM~19592433
> *:wow: this fricken   don
> im a have to do one too  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks...just need to paint the top white and foil.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 13 2011, 07:59 PM~19589629
> *nice work don. call it el canario
> *


LOL It's Spanish Gold over white base. Gold dust in the clear. 

How about Tweety's ride.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 13 2011, 11:11 PM~19592398
> *i introduce
> OLD SCHOOL GANGSTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man beat me too it. This is what I had in line to build.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 14 2011, 03:24 PM~19597939
> *Man beat me too it. This is what I had in line to build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice build it up bro i wanna see your spin on it


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 14 2011, 04:34 PM~19598029
> *nice build it up bro i wanna see your spin on it
> *


I'll have a few pic's later tonight. Mock up looked really KOOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 14 2011, 03:43 PM~19598081
> *I'll have a few pic's later tonight. Mock up looked really KOOL
> :thumbsup:
> *



:0 :0 sweet hmm idk if i should keep the 15's or ditch them for the 1:18th scale version any opinions?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 14 2011, 04:48 PM~19598117
> *:0 :0  sweet hmm idk if i should keep the 15's or ditch them for the 1:18th scale version any opinions?
> *


I used pegasus 1113's and they looked pretty kool. Thinking of sanding most of the molding off, don't know yet. Might add a phantom trunk. The possibilities are endless. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 14 2011, 03:59 PM~19598196
> *I used pegasus  1113's and they looked pretty kool. Thinking of sanding most of the molding off, don't know yet. Might add a phantom truck. The possibilities are endless.
> :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Here are the Mock ups

20's



















Gold d's




























1113's





































Check it out with the Big and Littles


----------



## Tonioseven

DAMN I love this thread!


----------



## undead white boy

hey guy i have a idea for a club build. how about each builder that wants to build four cars to represent the horses of the apocolypse. not like a build off thing just a community build.what ever style you want what ever kit you want and they must be done this year. you guys down or not?


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 14 2011, 11:32 PM~19602397
> *Here are the Mock ups
> 
> 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold d's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1113's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out with the Big and Littles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 so many to choose from damn they all look good on that car :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

Kevin undead just text me.has to cancel his kick back.had an emergency to attend to.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 15 2011, 12:32 AM~19602397
> *Here are the Mock ups
> 
> 20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold d's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1113's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out with the Big and Littles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIDES ARE GOING TO BE SWEEET DON . GREAT WORK


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to wish my brothers mike and Kevin a very happy b-day.I wish you many more.wish I could be there to celebrate with you guys.my grandmother passed away last nite so I have been dealing with that.but I hope you guys have lots of fun.have a beer on me.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 11 2011, 09:57 PM~19571440
> *its good 2b back to building
> 1970 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1967 imp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 w.i.p. projects base coat  on both
> *


Very nice my brother.... I have one question.....



































































CAN I HAVE IT ? ............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 2 2011, 12:20 AM~19479630
> *Sorry guys..one day late, but it was worth it!!! It was fun building this car, even though I haven't been building for 13-14 years, and more cars to come, The building bug is back!!!! Well enough of me talking... So here she is!!!! She does not need introduction....
> SHE DEVIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Another one down for Down to Scale!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey mazdat you are putting on the pressure to step up my building game here bro..... wat can i say that you havent heard ..... This car is simply beautiful man. Im just speechless and you know i like to talk.... Keep it up bro this is wat we need here in this club :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2011, 03:20 PM~19606344
> *I want to wish my brothers mike and Kevin a very happy b-day.I wish you many more.wish I could be there to celebrate with you guys.my grandmother passed away last nite so I have been dealing with that.but I hope you guys have lots of fun.have a beer on me.
> *


Hey kb im sorry to hear about your grandmother. My condolences to you and your family... Peace


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 15 2011, 02:20 PM~19606344-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want to wish my brothers mike and Kevin a very happy b-day.I wish you many more.wish I could be there to celebrate with you guys.my grandmother passed away last nite so I have been dealing with that.but I hope you guys have lots of fun.have a beer on me.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to here about your Grandmother
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chilly willie_@Jan 15 2011, 03:01 PM~19606541
> *Hey mazdat you are putting on the pressure to step up my building game here bro..... wat can i say that you havent heard ..... This car is simply beautiful man. Im just speechless and you know i like to talk.... Keep it up bro this is wat we need here in this club :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Chillie!!!!Thanx for the compliment, I'm trying like everyone else, working on a couple right now, for D2S!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2011, 05:20 PM~19606344
> *I want to wish my brothers mike and Kevin a very happy b-day.I wish you many more.wish I could be there to celebrate with you guys.my grandmother passed away last nite so I have been dealing with that.but I hope you guys have lots of fun.have a beer on me.
> *



Sorry to hear that KB. My best to you and the family.


----------



## Tonioseven

KB, you have my prayers bro. I lost my grandmother this past April and I definitely know how you feel. Mine raised me. Be blessed bro. Antonio


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jan 15 2011, 06:42 PM~19606785
> *KB, you have my prayers bro. I lost my grandmother this past April and I definitely know how you feel. Mine raised me. Be blessed bro. Antonio
> *



Sorry for your loss also Toni.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 15 2011, 06:47 PM~19606814
> *Sorry for your loss also Toni.
> *


Thanks man. That's a pain you don't recover from. KB hit me up if you even need to vent. I still do regularly. It's because of her that I build models today.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Jan 15 2011, 03:55 PM~19606504-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice my brother.... I have one question.....
> CAN I HAVE IT ? ............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nononononononono, thnxz chily
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by chilly [email protected] 15 2011, 04:03 PM~19606555
> *Hey kb im sorry to hear about your grandmother. My condolences to you and your family... Peace
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85Biarittz_@Jan 15 2011, 04:47 PM~19606814
> *Sorry for your loss also Toni.
> *


x2 toni


----------



## MAZDAT

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 94pimplac

:wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 15 2011, 04:03 PM~19606555
> *Hey kb im sorry to hear about your grandmother. My condolences to you and your family... Peace
> *


X2 BRO.. MY PRAYER ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA...MAY GOD EMBRACE YOU GRANDMAN QITH HIS GLORY.....R.I.P......


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 15 2011, 04:47 PM~19606814
> *Sorry for your loss also Toni.
> *


X2


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to thank everybody for thier kind words and support.I was a mess last nite.I'm better today.but thank you all so much.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sorry for your loss KB your in our prayors homie god bless.


----------



## undead white boy

Dude KB deal with your fam first bro we are always here and dont plan to go anywhere bro. theres always a next time bro. and im sorry to hear your loss bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, got the doors and trunk hinged up and ready to have jambs, still trying to figure out the hinge for the hood, its going to open reverse, what do you guys think?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 15 2011, 05:03 PM~19606555
> *Hey kb im sorry to hear about your grandmother. My condolences to you and your family... Peace
> *


 K.B MAY THE LORD GIVE YOU THE PEACE AND STRENGTH TO ENDURE IN THIS TIME OF SORROW.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 02:09 PM~19612018
> *K.B MAY THE LORD GIVE YOU  THE PEACE AND STRENGTH TO ENDURE IN THIS TIME OF SORROW.
> *


X2, my condolences to you and yours.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 16 2011, 11:30 AM~19611822
> *Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, got the doors and trunk hinged up and ready to have jambs, still trying to figure out the hinge for the hood, its going to open reverse, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is badass :biggrin: 

sorry to hear about your grandma kb


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 16 2011, 11:53 AM~19612270
> *that is badass  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> sorry to hear about your grandma kb
> *



X2


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 01:09 PM~19612018
> *K.B MAY THE LORD GIVE YOU  THE PEACE AND STRENGTH TO ENDURE IN THIS TIME OF SORROW.
> *


Damn!!! X2 sorry to hear bro me & my family prayers are with you K.B. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## chris hicks

before i forget HAPPY BIRTHDAY mike and kev bros!!!! hope ya had a graet day!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

updates  
70 impala









woody update  
made the skirts & the chrome mold on the skirt


----------



## warsr67

CONGRAULATION TO GARY, WILLIE SR ,AND OUR BUDDY MICHAEL
ON PICS FROM SO.CAL NNL FEB 2011 ISSUE. SCALE AUTO MAG. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

FRENCH TAIL LIGHTS STARTED.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 08:35 PM~19614666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRENCH TAIL LIGHTS STARTED.
> *


Nice work


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 06:35 PM~19614666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FRENCH TAIL LIGHTS STARTED.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

brought the ice cream truck back. this time its gonna be redesigned to be one of the horses of the apocalypse.

Heres famine



































and look no red putty yet lol

all the other horses will be made out of this kit


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work in here fellas.... Dave, Im real sorry to hear about your loss bro.... Ill keep you and your family in my prayers


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

this is my 66 chevelle wagon, with interior and motor almost done cleared and foiled today before pics taken more to come!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Thank you again everybody for you kind words,support and prayers.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2011, 04:20 PM~19606344
> *I want to wish my brothers mike and Kevin a very happy b-day.I wish you many more.wish I could be there to celebrate with you guys.my grandmother passed away last nite so I have been dealing with that.but I hope you guys have lots of fun.have a beer on me.
> *


Dave my condolences. Thoughts and Prayers.


The Valdivieo Family

:angel:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 17 2011, 01:25 AM~19617538
> *this is my 66 chevelle wagon, with interior and motor almost done cleared and foiled today before pics taken more to come!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Looking Good Short Cake. Me likes


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 17 2011, 12:31 PM~19620027
> *Dave my condolences. Thoughts and Prayers.
> The Valdivieo Family
> 
> :angel:
> *


thank you so much bro.


----------



## kustombuilder

have a few days here at the house thinking.So i used that time to put in a lil work on the chopper.Ill post progress pics tonite.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 16 2011, 02:30 PM~19611822
> *Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, got the doors and trunk hinged up and ready to have jambs, still trying to figure out the hinge for the hood, its going to open reverse, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good jorge!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jan 17 2011, 12:19 PM~19620812
> *looking good jorge!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Gary :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 10:21 PM~19614537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRAULATION  TO GARY, WILLIE SR ,AND OUR BUDDY  MICHAEL
> ON PICS FROM SO.CAL NNL  FEB  2011 ISSUE. SCALE AUTO MAG.      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother, and congratz to mike and willie !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 06:21 PM~19614537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRAULATION  TO GARY, WILLIE SR ,AND OUR BUDDY  MICHAEL
> ON PICS FROM SO.CAL NNL  FEB  2011 ISSUE. SCALE AUTO MAG.      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



There's my 68.....


----------



## chilly willie

Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19624672
> *Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





GREAT CAR TO START OFF ON.   GREAT JOB (PEANUTS)


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19624672
> *Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

put in a lil work on the chopper past couple days.almost done.sorry for the crappy pic.it was from my iphone.i will take better pics in the sun tomarrow.


----------



## warsr67

UP DATE ON 36 INTERIOR WORK.


----------



## RaiderPride

36 looking good Mr. Willie


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 17 2011, 10:43 PM~19625727
> *36 looking good Mr. Willie
> *





THANKS SHOOTING FOR G.NATIONALS


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 17 2011, 07:32 PM~19624672
> *Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks cool. tell peanuts he did a nice job on it :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

GREAT LOOKING RIDES GUYS!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

almost done with 66 wagon, 80% done just need finishing touches and assembly :happysad: 
































































this is how it all started!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:wow: :wow: 

Nice build short cake.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 17 2011, 10:36 PM~19625617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 36 INTERIOR WORK.
> *


 :wow: sweeeeeeeet 36 :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19624672
> *Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN EVEN UR GRANDSON IS BETTER DAN ME...LOL. HE DID A GREAT JOB... IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

got the box started on famine



























might do a plexy hood on all four of the builds to add a cool touch and to show more when the hoods are open


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 19 2011, 11:34 PM~19645301
> *got the box started on famine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might do a plexy hood on all four of the builds to add a cool touch and to show more when the hoods are open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 16 2011, 09:21 PM~19614537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRAULATION  TO GARY, WILLIE SR ,AND OUR BUDDY  MICHAEL
> ON PICS FROM SO.CAL NNL  FEB  2011 ISSUE. SCALE AUTO MAG.       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i was at the hobby store today looking at these in the mag ...congrats guys  killer builds.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19624672
> *Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Tell that kid to get a job.. and wipe that silly grin off of his face  
nah i am just tripping because i am jealous.. he's good.. Gramps should be really 
proud... and he looks proud of himself.. way to go little homie..


----------



## warsr67

UPDATE ON 53 LAYED SOME PEARL ON TOP


----------



## gseeds

UPDATE ON 53 LAYED SOME PEARL ON TOP
very nice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

i like it homie very nice. :0


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 20 2011, 05:43 PM~19653083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON 53  LAYED SOME PEARL ON TOP
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Jan 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19624672-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go fellas... a future D2S member with his first build at four, My grandson..       :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this wat im talking about, congrats lil dude on ur first build :wow: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:34 PM~19625586
> *put in a lil work on the chopper past couple days.almost done.sorry for the crappy pic.it was from my iphone.i will take better pics in the sun tomarrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> choppers looking good kb
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19625617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 36 INTERIOR WORK.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey sr the interior comeing out nice :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 12:27 AM~19636737
> *almost done with 66 wagon, 80% done just need finishing touches and assembly  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is how it all started!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lov the wagon da color really stands out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by undead white [email protected] 19 2011, 10:34 PM~19645301
> *got the box started on famine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might do a plexy hood on all four of the builds to add a cool touch and to show more when the hoods are open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good kev putting in some work homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@Jan 20 2011, 06:43 PM~19653083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON 53  LAYED SOME PEARL ON TOP
> *


pearls this is how it all starts looking good, lov the back lights


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 20 2011, 06:43 PM~19653083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE ON 53  LAYED SOME PEARL ON TOP
> *


THAT'S COMING OUT SWEET WILLIE.


----------



## chilly willie

Man fellas all you guys are comming out with some great stuff... Gil, emilio, kb , undead , showrod, and pop ... all of this is off the hook... And dad i have a question for you....................................................................................................... 









































Can i have the 53? :biggrin: :biggrin: I like it..... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Man fellas all you guys are comming out with some great stuff... Gil, emilio, kb , undead , showrod, and pop ... all of this is off the hook... And dad i have a question for you....................................................................................................... Can i have the 53? :biggrin: :biggrin: I like it..... :wow:
> x2 on all that!!! looking good up in here fellas..great work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 18 2011, 12:36 AM~19625617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP DATE ON 36 INTERIOR WORK.
> *



:wow: Damn!! Puttin it DOWN in D2S!! Nice work everyone. 

And willy, glad to see your grandson is taking after the fam and keeping the building alive  Keep them educated and pass on all your guys' vast knowledge.  

I hope to one day be the old guy on here saying I saw you grow up building on this site.  I saw your first model build.


----------



## undead white boy

in another effort to tune my detailing paint skills i started this beast.

pride of the WW2 german navy the bismarck


















the sides still have like four more colors to go?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Boy thats a big build.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 21 2011, 03:16 PM~19661203
> *Boy thats a big build.
> *


not really its a 1:570th scale about a foot long. the detailing is gonna kill me though lol


----------



## josh 78

whats up with jimbo :dunno: :dunno: 

pm send bro


----------



## warsr67

Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

BAD ASS WILLIE, THAT IS SMOOTH LOOKING HOMIE KEEP PICS COMING :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> Looking good Willie
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 04:52 PM~19669007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jan 22 2011, 11:07 PM~19670928
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANKS BROS. DAVE , MAZDAT,GIL ,NEED TO CLEAR COAT AND FOIL


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jan 22 2011, 12:16 PM~19667598
> *whats up with jimbo :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> pm send bro
> *


he's on lil vacation bro :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: 



and willie im liking that 53 mister it's lookin sweeter everytime u posted sir :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 06:52 PM~19669007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas
> *


 :biggrin: nice paint job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 06:52 PM~19669007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas
> *


Damn willie sr. its looking good bro!!!! i havent been working lately my father was rush to the hospital friday with chest pains but he doing better hes back at home so im releived so i can get back to work!!! but i still want to go and repersent at the show next week!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 23 2011, 03:24 PM~19674768
> *Damn willie sr. its looking good bro!!!! i havent been working lately my father was rush to the hospital friday with chest pains but he doing better hes back at home so im releived so i can get back to work!!! but i still want to go and repersent at the show next week!!!
> *



Chris,
Glad to hear your father is doing good.


----------



## chris hicks

Thanks bro!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 23 2011, 01:42 PM~19674863
> *Chris,
> Glad to hear your father is doing good.
> *


x2 brother :0


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 23 2011, 02:24 PM~19674768
> *Damn willie sr. its looking good bro!!!! i havent been working lately my father was rush to the hospital friday with chest pains but he doing better hes back at home so im releived so i can get back to work!!! but i still want to go and repersent at the show next week!!!
> *



SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR DAD. TELL HIM HI FOR US AND TO GET WELL. COZY AND WILLIE!!


----------



## chris hicks

thanks everybody!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

36 WIRED


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 23 2011, 07:48 PM~19676568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 WIRED
> *


very nice :cheesy: love them wheels too!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@Jan 23 2011, 02:42 PM~19674863
> *Chris,
> Glad to hear your father is doing good.
> *


x2


----------



## MAZDAT

I glad to hear that your Dad is doing good Chris :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, I build the center post today, still have to shape it a little more and build the jams to the body...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here is lil something i build over the weekend.never built a ratrod b4 wat do u guys think???????? thnxz


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 23 2011, 10:09 PM~19678571
> *Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, I build the center post today, still have to shape it a little more and build the jams to the body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice hijo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 23 2011, 06:48 PM~19676568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 WIRED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 23 2011, 09:13 PM~19679228
> *:wow: nice hijo  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice rides everyone


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 23 2011, 10:33 PM~19678774
> *here is lil something i build over the weekend.never built a ratrod b4 wat do u guys think???????? thnxz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice ratrod hijo.. :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 05:52 PM~19669007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice but she looks like she orange peeled on ya bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work

now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4 we roll out to the show??????  

1. mike
2. Emilio


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 05:52 PM~19669007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas
> *


nice! this is my color scheme im going with for my 61 in the wagon build off


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 23 2011, 03:05 AM~19672132
> *he's on lil vacation bro :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:
> and willie im liking that 53 mister it's lookin sweeter everytime u posted sir :thumbsup:
> *


ah man!!! what happened?! we had a lil deal goin on, no wonder theres no answeres to PM's! :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 23 2011, 09:09 PM~19678571
> *Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, I build the center post today, still have to shape it a little more and build the jams to the body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice detail MAZ!!! looks good!


----------



## MKD904

Great job as always in here guys.....

Anyone from D2S going to the show this weekend on Sunday out in Pomona?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 24 2011, 08:39 PM~19687007
> *Great job as always in here guys.....
> 
> Anyone from D2S going to the show this weekend on Sunday out in Pomona?
> *





THERE A FEW OF US GOING TO POMONA .


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686792-->
> 
> 
> 
> willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work
> 
> now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4  we roll out to the show??????
> 
> 1. mike
> 2. Emilio
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BIGDOGG323 :biggrin: :wave: :ninja:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jan 24 2011, 06:33 PM~19686917
> *ah man!!! what happened?! we had a lil deal goin on, no wonder theres no answeres to PM's! :0
> *


GOTCHA!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: JK BRO HE WENT ON A LIL VACATION TO MEXICO FOR SUM RNR HE'S BACK ALREADY HOMIE


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 24 2011, 06:34 PM~19686923
> *nice detail MAZ!!! looks good!
> *


Thanx Hock!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2011, 08:25 PM~19686792
> *willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work
> 
> now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4  we roll out to the show??????
> 
> 1. mike
> 2. Emilio
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19686792
> *willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work
> 
> now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4  we roll out to the show??????
> 
> 1. mike
> 2. Emilio
> 3. Jorge
> *


----------



## jimbo

DAMM BROTHERS!!! Too much great building going on in here to quote everybody lol. The holidays are over, vacation time is over and Im ready to try'n step it up for 2011...

Hey Willie, grandsons lookin like he's gonna be another monster on the bench!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And Chris, good to hear pops is doin better brother thats real!!! :happysad:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2011, 07:25 PM~19686792
> * willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4 we roll out to the show??????  1. mike 2. Emilio *


If KB is going I'll prolly roll with him, so if he's dowm I"m down. 

chris, i'm happy to hear about pops feeling better, take good care of him and he'll be fine... Say hello to him from all of us D II S GUYS.....!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2011, 07:25 PM~19686792
> *willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work
> 
> now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4  we roll out to the show??????
> 
> 1. mike
> 2. Emilio
> 3. willie jr
> 4. Willie sr *


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 24 2011, 07:25 PM~19686792
> *willy sr, jorge, kevin, gil all ur builds r coming out very nice keep up the good work
> 
> now whos down 4 some menudo on sunday b4  we roll out to the show??????
> 
> 1. mike
> 2. Emilio *


Give me a call emilio.....


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 23 2011, 08:09 PM~19678571
> *Here's a little update on 49 SLEDAN, I build the center post today, still have to shape it a little more and build the jams to the body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, Jorge! You getting down on this, brother. You've got some mean skills. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 25 2011, 08:44 AM~19692213
> *Damn, Jorge!  You getting down on this, brother. You've got some mean skills.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanx Juan!!! :biggrin: 

Just trying brother


----------



## chris hicks

What's up bro's? :wave: thanks for all the warm wishes he really appreciated :thumbsup: and i'm down for the menudo this will be my first time trying it!!! so if someone would'nt mine picking me up i'll appreicated bro's


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Jan 23 2011, 01:24 PM~19674768
> *Damn willie sr. its looking good bro!!!! i havent been working lately my father was rush to the hospital friday with chest pains but he doing better hes back at home so im releived so i can get back to work!!! but i still want to go and repersent at the show next week!!!
> *


speedy recovery for your pops.. man..
all the cars are looking sick of course.. top flight.
theres a show in pamona? is there a link with info on it... I thought there was something in riverside in Feb..? that prove's how burnt I am..


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 25 2011, 01:26 PM~19693929
> *speedy recovery for your pops.. man..
> all the cars are looking sick of course..  top flight.
> theres a show in pamona? is there a link with info on it... I thought there was something in riverside in Feb..? that prove's how burnt I am..
> *


X2 i need the info as well guys


as for the riverside show its in march bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh: i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!


----------



## undead white boy

Got the first coat of primer on today









still needs a little bodywork


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 08:08 PM~19697223
> *almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh:  i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THE RIDE IS WICKED GOOD WORK GIL I LIKE.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 08:08 PM~19697223
> *almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh:  i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  badasssssssssss 66 wagon... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2011, 08:33 PM~19697503
> *Got the first coat of primer on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs a little bodywork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

53 ford  one for the club 2011 :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 06:08 PM~19697223
> *almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh:  i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 25 2011, 09:28 PM~19699376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 ford   one for the club 2011  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What color is that?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks everyone!  for a resin kit not bad, BUTT putting all the dammm parts together PRICELESSSS!!! :happysad:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 07:08 PM~19697223
> *almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh:  i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man gil this is freakin sweeeeeeet.... And gil and don i will be sending your shirts sometime this week or next so you brothers can represent Down 2 Scale in your neck of the woods. Keep up the great work guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chilly willie

:wow:


> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2011, 07:33 PM~19697503
> *Got the first coat of primer on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs a little bodywork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 25 2011, 10:28 PM~19699376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 ford   one for the club 2011  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


Nice ride mike. I likes it :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LIKE THE COLOR ON THE FORD MIKE LOOKING GOOD, IS THAT THE MOTOR THAT CAME IN THE KIT KEEP THEM PICS COMING. :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 24 2011, 11:19 PM~19689880
> *DAMM BROTHERS!!! Too much great building going on in here to quote everybody  Im ready to try'n step it up for 2011...:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> And Chris, good to hear pops is doin better brother thats real!!!  :happysad:
> *



x2 my brothers


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 06:08 PM~19697223
> *almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh:  i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice Gil!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 25 2011, 09:28 PM~19699376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 ford   one for the club 2011  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *



Nice mike!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Can I have it??? :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 26 2011, 09:27 AM~19702094
> *Nice mike!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can I have it??? :biggrin:
> *


sorry mazdat i have it now. he let me have it


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 08:30 AM~19702114
> *sorry mazdat i have it now. he let me have it
> *



Dam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 25 2011, 09:28 PM~19699376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 ford   one for the club 2011  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


LOOKING GOOD HIJO!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Jan 25 2011, 08:08 PM~19697223
> *almost done with 66 wagon for the build off, still need to give last polish and BETTER PICS LATER!! for now i used my daughters ipod! :uh:  i will list all that i put into it, a shit load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Short cake 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 25 2011, 11:28 PM~19699376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 ford   one for the club 2011  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *


Nice....Love the roll pan and tail lights. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> 53 ford  one for the club 2011 :che
> RIDE IS LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD MIKE


----------



## warsr67

ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 09:28 PM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


nice !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 26 2011, 08:47 PM~19707160
> *nice !
> *


   TRENDSETTA


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 08:28 PM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


Nice.....rims look familiar. I can't remember ????


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 06:28 PM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *



SAAWEEEEETTT WILLIE!!!! Lovin that color OGee... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 26 2011, 07:58 PM~19707271
> *Nice.....rims look familiar. I can't remember ????
> *


i think the AMT 57 300 custom has them


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 22 2011, 05:52 PM~19669007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before and after.... Silver base coat , with candy Burgandy. Wat do you think fellas
> *



THIS IS BADASS WILLIE KEEP IT UP SIR...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2011, 07:33 PM~19697503
> *Got the first coat of primer on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs a little bodywork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:   :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 09:20 AM~19702056
> *x2 my brothers
> *


X10 GOOD JOB EVERYONE, RIDES ARE LOOKING BADASS... LET'S SEE IF I CAN FINISH AT LEAST ONE FOR RIVERSIDE. LMMFAO :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 09:30 AM~19702114
> *sorry mazdat i have it now. he let me have it
> *


WORNG...CHECK UR STASH BRO I STOLE THAT SHIT LAST NIGHT WHILE U WERE ASLEEP...LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SPELL CHECK:... WRONG


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Jan 26 2011, 08:58 PM~19707992
> *SPELL CHECK:... WRONG
> *


 yah check yourself carnal ( wrong)lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

menudo 8am ( cendejas) city of chino 
directions
60 fwy east
off ramp resirvor turn right
left at riverside drive ( @ dead end)
past pipeline st, past train track on the right hand side

if you get lost call me or mike mendoza

ooooohhhhhhhhhh kb your invited to ( y u crying lol :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :happysad: club meeting ) thnks brothers


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 07:28 PM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *



faaaaaaaawk this looks dope :cheesy: how much shipped :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 08:28 PM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


 :thumbsup: 36 looking good willie :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 10:28 PM~19708391
> *menudo 8am ( cendejas) city of chino
> directions
> 60 fwy east
> off ramp resirvor turn right
> left at riverside drive ( @ dead end)
> past pipeline st, past train track on the right hand side
> 
> if you get lost call me or mike mendoza
> 
> ooooohhhhhhhhhh kb your invited to ( y u crying lol :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :happysad: club meeting ) thnks brothers
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 26 2011, 06:28 PM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


 :wow: WILLIE THIS IS BADASS MISTER :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 27 2011, 03:28 AM~19706947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

here are the wheels i use they are resin ,they were sold at pegeus hobby
year back. used a outer ring from wire rims.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 28 2011, 07:56 PM~19726407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the wheels i use they are resin ,they were sold at pegeus hobby
> year back.  used a outer ring from wire rims.
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS AT THE NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW ON SUNDAY! :x:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

x2 that on the show take lots and lots of pics! :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

READY FOR THE STREETS


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 29 2011, 04:42 PM~19732197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ready for the streets of Pomona!!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 29 2011, 06:46 PM~19732228
> *Ready for the streets of Pomona!!!!
> *



ARE YOU READY FOR MENUDO ON SUNDAY?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 29 2011, 04:48 PM~19732241
> *ARE YOU READY FOR MENUDO ON SUNDAY?
> *


Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 29 2011, 05:42 PM~19732197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


ANOTHER BADASS BUILD FROM THE HINGEMAN...REAL NICE SIR..


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 29 2011, 05:42 PM~19732197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


FIRME RIDE SR, LOVE THE WAY IT SHINES IN THE SUN.

DID YOU GUYS HERE THAT THE OWNER OF GYPSY ROSE ( JESSE VALDEZ ) PAST AWAY 2DAY. MY HE REST IN PEACE BROTHER.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 29 2011, 10:15 PM~19734280
> *FIRME RIDE SR, LOVE THE WAY IT SHINES IN THE SUN.
> 
> DID YOU GUYS HERE THAT THE OWNER OF GYPSY ROSE ( JESSE VALDEZ ) PAST AWAY 2DAY. MY HE REST IN PEACE BROTHER.
> *


 YOU MEAN THE SON OF THE ORIGINAL OWNER? 
MUCH RESPECT..AND YES, MAY HE REST IN PEACE!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 29 2011, 10:22 PM~19734348
> *YOU MEAN THE SON OF THE ORIGINAL OWNER?
> MUCH RESPECT..AND YES, MAY HE REST IN PEACE!
> *


YEA


----------



## MAZDAT

RIP

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

HEY MAZDAT THIS ONE IS FOR U HOMIE


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 29 2011, 09:39 PM~19734534
> *HEY MAZDAT THIS ONE IS FOR U HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanx!!! This is the car I got the idea from


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 26 2011, 10:28 PM~19708391
> *menudo 8am ( cendejas) city of chino
> directions
> 60 fwy east
> off ramp resirvor turn right
> left at riverside drive ( @ dead end)
> past pipeline st, past train track on the right hand side
> 
> if you get lost call me or mike mendoza
> 
> ooooohhhhhhhhhh kb your invited to ( y u crying lol :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :happysad: club meeting ) thnks brothers
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 30 2011, 12:15 AM~19734280
> *FIRME RIDE SR, LOVE THE WAY IT SHINES IN THE SUN.
> 
> DID YOU GUYS HERE THAT THE OWNER OF GYPSY ROSE ( JESSE VALDEZ ) PAST AWAY 2DAY. MY HE REST IN PEACE BROTHER.
> *


R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder

Had lots of fun today brothas.Looking foward to next year. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 30 2011, 09:03 PM~19741259
> *Had lots of fun today brothas.Looking foward to next year. :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas , here we go with the show pics.. It was a great show and all had a awesom time .


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont....

























































































hey heres henry...


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Nice pics chilli.


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

Congrats to all the winners at the show all the guys from mcba for there wins and anthoney rios for winning The George Barris award Special pick by george barris himself. Congrats to john Teresi for best of show win and also congrats to all the Down 2 Scale brother for your wins and a strong show of members at the first show of the year. 2011 is is going to be a good year for the club. Keep up the good work... And last but not the least congrats to K.B. for his first entry of the year and hopefully more to come.. Here is your trophy.....    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


























Had a great time with you brothers looking forward to the next show... See ya enjoy


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Jan 30 2011, 10:45 PM~19742542
> *Nice pics chilli.
> *


Thanks bro. Im trying with my little camera :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Excellent pics Willie!!! I had a great time yesterday with the my club brothers, that's the way it suppose to be. Its all about having fun and great times :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Jan 31 2011, 12:14 AM~19742834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the winners at the show all the guys from mcba for there wins and anthoney rios for winning The George Barris award Special pick by george barris himself. Congrats to john Teresi for best of show win and also congrats to all the Down 2 Scale brother for your wins and a strong show  of members at the first show of the year. 2011 is is going to be a good year for the club. Keep up the good work... And last but not the least congrats to K.B. for his first entry of the year and hopefully more to come.. Here is your trophy.....        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a great time with you brothers looking forward to the next show... See ya enjoy
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 10:00 AM~19744549
> *Excellent pics Willie!!! I had a great time yesterday with the my club brothers, that's the way it suppose to be. Its all about having fun and great times :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


amen to that bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice pics.... Thanks for sharing....


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 31 2011, 09:54 AM~19745008
> *Nice pics.... Thanks for sharing....
> *


x2 alot of badass builds :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

Great pictures,, i see Master piece and mcba was in the house too?


----------



## RaiderPride

nice seeing all the D2S builders out at the show.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Congradulations to all the Winners. D2SMC way to represent. 

John Teresi win ??? was it the jet bike or evil kenevil bike ???


----------



## MAZDAT

Is there a pic of the car that won 3rd place in Lowrider?


----------



## gseeds

great pics !!! thanks for posting em, wish i was there,next for sure !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Congrats .bad as line up..


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 09:00 AM~19744549
> *Excellent pics Willie!!! I had a great time yesterday with the my club brothers, that's the way it suppose to be. Its all about having fun and great times :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 jorge well said homie


----------



## just ripe

Down 2 Scale enjoying breakfast before the LA Roadster Show. :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 30 2011, 09:03 PM~19741259
> *Had lots of fun today brothas.Looking foward to next year. :biggrin:
> *



X2... IT WUZ FUN HANGING OUT WITH THE BROTHERS...D II S TURNED QUIET A FEW HEADS @ THE SHOW...IT WUZ KOOL..


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 31 2011, 10:00 AM~19744549
> *Excellent pics Willie!!! I had a great time yesterday with the my club brothers, that's the way it suppose to be. Its all about having fun and great times :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 31 2011, 08:36 PM~19750084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down 2 Scale enjoying breakfast before the LA Roadster Show. :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I WISH I COULD'VE HAD SOME MENUDO, IT LOOKED YUMMY...MAYBE WE CAN GET TOGETHER SOME OTHER DAY AND GO FOR BREAKFAST... :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jan 31 2011, 06:36 PM~19750084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down 2 Scale enjoying breakfast before the LA Roadster Show. :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## mo customs

Congratulating dts for the wins u guys brought out some heave jitters keep up the good work c u at riverside in march guys god job


----------



## warsr67

D2S TRUCKS WINNERS 1 PLACE MIKE S 41 PURPLE ,2 PLACE WILLIE SR. 41 TAIL DRAGGER,3 PLACE WOOD GRAINS RADICAL PICK UP.


----------



## warsr67

SOME STREET MACHINES .1 PLACE CAMERO MIKE, 2 PLACE WILLIE SR GTO. ALL THE RIDE THAT WERE LAY DOWN WERE WINNERS .


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

LOOKING GOOD ( SHE DEVIL ) ON TOP OF MAG. WORLD.


----------



## Moze

Looked like an awesome show, congrats on the wins :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 31 2011, 12:10 PM~19745609
> *Congradulations to all the Winners. D2SMC way to represent.
> 
> John Teresi  win ??? was it the jet bike or evil kenevil bike ???
> *


JOHN T DID WIN, STREET RODS,CUSTOMS, MOTOR C. NOT SURE ON WHICH ONE.
L.SCALE, GOOD GUY A REAL PRO . BUILDER.


----------



## just ripe




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet looking rides homie's, all rides looked great and congrats to all winners. post more pics guys :cheesy:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

REPLICA


----------



## MC562

REPLICA









[/quote]
Sick


----------



## kustombuilder

this one was at the show.i really loved it.might do a replica :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Jan 31 2011, 08:41 PM~19751813-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD  ( SHE DEVIL )  ON TOP OF MAG. WORLD.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ARMANDO FLORES_@Feb 1 2011, 08:33 AM~19755405
> *REPLICA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: both of these look sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> In-progress WILLYS CUSTOM
> 
> CANDY ORANGE


[/quote]

Here's the 1/1 I'm replicating. Still needs a lot of work


----------



## MAZDAT

> REPLICA


Sick
[/quote]


Thanx Uli!!! :biggrin: 




> Thanx Frank!!!! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: both of these look sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THAT CAR LOOKS SICK JORGE...


----------



## warsr67

Here's the 1/1 I'm replicating. Still needs a lot of work




































[/quote]
ITS GOING TO BE A MEAN STREET MACHINE DON


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 1 2011, 10:01 AM~19755624
> *this one was at the show.i really loved it.might do a replica :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> Here's the 1/1 I'm replicating. Still needs a lot of work


ITS GOING TO BE A MEAN STREET MACHINE DON  
[/quote]


THIS IS GOING TO BE A MEAN MOFO DON...CAN WAIT TILL IT'S DONE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PIX THAT I SNAPPED @ THA SHOW...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

AND SOME OF THE RIDES THAT LINED UP THE SHOW...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DOWN TO SCALE REPRESENTING


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THIS IS WUT HAPPENS WHEN U DRNIK EARLY IN THE MORNING...LMAO










U START GETTING READY FOR N E THING. LOL :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 1 2011, 08:43 PM~19760623
> *THIS IS WUT HAPPENS WHEN U DRNIK EARLY IN THE MORNING...LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U START GETTING READY FOR N E THING. LOL :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Tonioseven

Congratulations on the prizes guys! I can always count on this thread for some bad-ass plastic action!!  Thanks for the pictures too!!


----------



## just ripe

> Here's the 1/1 I'm replicating. Still needs a lot of work


ITS GOING TO BE A MEAN STREET MACHINE DON  
[/quote]
:wow: x2... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

DAAAAAM!! Thanks for all the pics brothers!! Someday I'll get the oppertunity to hang out with you guys! Looked like alot of fun!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Oh yeah the munudo looked BANGIN!!!! :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

And CONGRATS on all the hardware too!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jan 31 2011, 09:19 PM~19751517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D2S  TRUCKS  WINNERS  1 PLACE MIKE S 41 PURPLE ,2 PLACE WILLIE SR. 41 TAIL DRAGGER,3 PLACE WOOD GRAINS  RADICAL PICK UP.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## undead white boy

sorry for not showing up guys i was down with a stomach flu but i'll see u guys at the riverside show with some secretly built stuff


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 1 2011, 06:43 PM~19760623
> *THIS IS WUT HAPPENS WHEN U DRNIK EARLY IN THE MORNING...LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U START GETTING READY FOR N E THING. LOL :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


LA PRIMERA LIVES!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> Thanx for the awesome pic Mando :biggrin:
> Sick


Thanx Uli!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
she devil looks bad ass bro much props! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> Thanx Uli!!! :biggrin:


she devil looks bad ass bro much props! :wow: :wow: 
[/quote]


Thanx Pina!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 1 2011, 07:42 PM~19760609
> *DOWN TO SCALE REPRESENTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bump


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 2 2011, 11:30 PM~19773503
> *LA PRIMERA LIVES!!!!!!
> *


----------



## undead white boy

Got one done (tomorrow or later tonight) for the D2S fam.

HOOD RICH







































































just gotta plumb it and wire the cylinders and its done .

Got something waiting for paint tomorrow too lol but you guys have to wait for that lol


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:50 PM~19792560
> *Got one done (tomorrow or later tonight) for the D2S fam.
> 
> HOOD RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta plumb it and wire the cylinders and its done .
> 
> Got something waiting for paint tomorrow too lol but you guys have to wait for that lol
> *


 :biggrin: nice!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 4 2011, 11:01 PM~19792666
> *:biggrin: nice!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks boss


----------



## undead white boy

BLOOD HUNGER


















gotta wetsand and reclear tomorrow if weather permits it


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 2 2011, 10:30 PM~19773503
> * LA PRIMERA LIVES!!!!!! *









WITH INTEREST!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19792560
> * Got one done (tomorrow or later tonight) for the D2S fam. HOOD RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta plumb it and wire the cylinders and its done . Got something waiting for paint tomorrow too lol but you guys have to wait for that lol  *


TIGHT RIDE KEVIN... I LIKE IT......


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:46 PM~19792907
> * BLOOD HUNGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta wetsand and reclear tomorrow if weather permits it *


I LIKE THIS COLOR KEV, LOOKS GOOD... IT'S GONE BE A SICK RIDE , KNT WAIT TO C IT FINISHED!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 4 2011, 09:12 PM~19792213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Vatos Locos Forever!!!!!


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 5 2011, 08:37 AM~19794330
> *Vatos Locos Forever!!!!!
> *


Ahora si somos carnales!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 4 2011, 10:12 PM~19792213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale miklos back cabrones, viva la raza( cant split up onda carnales) :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 10:50 PM~19792560
> *Got one done (tomorrow or later tonight) for the D2S fam.
> 
> BLOOD HUNGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta wetsand and reclear tomorrow if weather permits it
> *


orale mr white boy brother nice rides homie fontana is in the house representing D2S now thats wat im talking about. keep it comeing undead :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 5 2011, 05:41 PM~19797055
> *orale miklos back cabrones, viva la raza( cant split up onda carnales) :biggrin:
> *



Yo te doy esquina!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 5 2011, 12:46 AM~19792907
> *BLOOD HUNGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta wetsand and reclear tomorrow if weather permits it
> *


looking good kevin


----------



## ElRafa

Some killer ass rides up in this thread homies as usual keep up the great work


----------



## gseeds

HOOD RICH









NICE !! like the color ! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

thanks guys


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2011, 11:50 PM~19792560
> *Got one done (tomorrow or later tonight) for the D2S fam.
> 
> HOOD RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta plumb it and wire the cylinders and its done .
> 
> Got something waiting for paint tomorrow too lol but you guys have to wait for that lol
> *


LOL Dam I thought I saw everything. Now a porche. Looks good thou. Nice Sparkly blue :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

to the top brothers


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERES WUT I'M WORKING ON 62 IMPI...SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX (CAMERA PHONE)


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

ROOF IS DONE I THINK


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THIS IS WUT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...SILVER BASE..MIGHT GO TWO TONE. 








http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTE...ECTS/6deuce.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1+Feb 9 2011, 10:27 PM~19831597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ROOF IS DONE I THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 9 2011, 10:30 PM~19831600
> *THIS IS WUT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW...SILVER BASE..MIGHT GO TWO TONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/AZTE...ECTS/6deuce.jpg[/IMG]
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

to the top brothers








[/quote]

FHO SHO!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 9 2011, 08:24 PM~19831583
> *HERES WUT I'M WORKING ON 62 IMPI...SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX (CAMERA PHONE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie keep it coming perro callejero


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 9 2011, 07:31 PM~19831602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Lalo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANKS FELLAS...MAZ...WOODGRAIN...I APPRECIATE IT. JUST TAKING IT EASY... BUYING MY SUPPLIES LIL BY LIL. YA KNO? BUT I'LL KEEP POSTING PROGRESS...


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 9 2011, 09:31 PM~19831602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice duece!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 9 2011, 07:31 PM~19831602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD LALO :thumbsup: :ninja:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

my kind of ride homie love it bro, keep pics coming :cheesy:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THATNK FOR UR COMMENTS GUYS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SHOT SOME RED ON THE DEUCE...I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SANDING TO FIX LIL PROB.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 10 2011, 11:12 PM~19840648
> *SHOT SOME RED ON THE DEUCE...I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SANDING TO FIX LIL PROB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS REAL KOOL IDEA :0


----------



## undead white boy

lookin good bro.
got some updates on blood thirsty,old school gangsta, and racing gangsta. post them up tomorrow when i get on the computer


----------



## undead white boy

Racing gangsta




































old school gangsta




































blood hunger


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANKS KEVIN AND 716. TRYING TO GET IT DONE BY RIVERSIDE SHOW.. I APPRECIATE THE KIND WORDS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2011, 01:44 PM~19852805
> *Racing gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blood hunger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



RIDES ARE COMING OUT REAL NICE KEVIN..


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Kevin


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 12 2011, 05:26 PM~19853725
> *THANKS KEVIN AND 716. TRYING TO GET IT DONE BY RIVERSIDE SHOW.. I APPRECIATE THE KIND WORDS.
> *


i feel your pain bro got like 4 or 5 to finish off for that show too lol gotta bust out new shit for that show to rep the big bad D2S family bro


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1+Feb 10 2011, 09:12 PM~19840648-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHOT SOME RED ON THE DEUCE...I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SANDING TO FIX LIL PROB.
> hey lalo the duece looking good bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-undead white boy_@Feb 12 2011, 01:44 PM~19852805
> *Racing gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blood hunger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hey kev nice work homie


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 10 2011, 08:12 PM~19840648
> *SHOT SOME RED ON THE DEUCE...I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SANDING TO FIX LIL PROB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im likin how the duece is turnin out brotha!!! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 12 2011, 12:44 PM~19852805
> *Racing gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old school gangsta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blood hunger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin GOOD KevV!!! Nice work bro!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

LAID DOWN SOME FOIL P.C.DOWN / USING A LAP TOP.


----------



## warsr67

COMMING IN 2011 ?????


----------



## Laidframe

Resprayed the 65 with a darker green. The other green was to bright


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Feb 13 2011, 06:29 PM~19860482-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID DOWN SOME FOIL P.C.DOWN / USING A LAP TOP.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey mister that 53 is looking sick
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Laidframe_@Feb 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19860763
> *Resprayed the 65 with a darker green. The other green was to bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale dave lov that green homie, cant wait to see it finish dog


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 10 2011, 10:12 PM~19840648
> *SHOT SOME RED ON THE DEUCE...I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SANDING TO FIX LIL PROB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD LALO


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19860763
> *Resprayed the 65 with a darker green. The other green was to bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD DAVE. DID YOU MAKE THE BOOTH?


----------



## Laidframe

The 65 is going to be a curbside, so I hope I can finish it quick. 

I made the spray booth a about 10years ago but only used it a couple of times. I wiped it down before I used it today but there was still a lot of dust and some got on the 65. I think I need to vacum it out before I use it again, also its stops all the overspray in the garage.


----------



## chris hicks

What's up bro's? i know i know i have'nt been on here for a while but i've been trying to take care of my family my favorite uncle is sick and my mother not doing good so im just trying to make sure they are ok but im at the table right know bro's!!!!!! so bare with me!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 05:29 PM~19860482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID DOWN SOME FOIL P.C.DOWN / USING A LAP TOP.
> *



Aw man Willie, that thing came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

SOME REAL NICE RIDES COMING OUT OF HERE HOMIES, :cheesy: KEEP THEM PICS COMING!! :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Feb 13 2011, 08:33 PM~19862560
> *What's up bro's? i know i know i have'nt been on here for a while but i've been trying to take care of my family my favorite uncle is sick and my mother not doing good so im just trying to make sure they are ok but im at the table right know bro's!!!!!! so bare with me!!!!!!!!
> *


I hope your mom and uncle get better bro, family first


----------



## dig_derange

some great looking projects in here!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 07:29 PM~19860482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID DOWN SOME FOIL P.C.DOWN / USING A LAP TOP.
> *


 Orale - Nice foil Job. She's coming along just like fine wine.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Feb 13 2011, 10:33 PM~19862560
> *What's up bro's? i know i know i have'nt been on here for a while but i've been trying to take care of my family my favorite uncle is sick and my mother not doing good so im just trying to make sure they are ok but im at the table right know bro's!!!!!! so bare with me!!!!!!!!
> *


 Li'l Prayers to you and your Family. Here hoping for a Quick recovery.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19860763
> *Resprayed the 65 with a darker green. The other green was to bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good carnal


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 14 2011, 06:59 PM~19871070
> *Looking  Good carnal
> *


Thanks


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 07:29 PM~19860482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID DOWN SOME FOIL P.C.DOWN / USING A LAP TOP.
> *


53 lookin sweeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin: willie


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19860763
> *Resprayed the 65 with a darker green. The other green was to bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice laidframe :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:wow: 58 chevy hardtop :cheesy: coming out for riverside show   :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 14 2011, 09:44 PM~19872763
> *:wow: 58 chevy hardtop  :cheesy: coming out for riverside show      :cheesy:
> *


YOU KNOW THE RULES HIJO! PICS OR IT AIN'T HAPPENING. :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

builds are looking real nice up in here homies much props!  :wow:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 11:31 AM~19875658
> *just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice like the wagon and i wanna see that rendering come togeather in a 3d model already bro lol


----------



## undead white boy

Got my rommel's rod on the bench lastnight post pics of it in a bit.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 12:31 PM~19875658
> *just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Gil

She came out pretty Sweet. :thumbsup: 

Good luck


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 15 2011, 01:27 PM~19876043
> *Hey Gil
> 
> She came out pretty Sweet.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good luck
> *


thanks bro! when you coming over for the shirts!


----------



## undead white boy

ROMMEL'S REVENGE

the story: 
Back in WW2 field commander rommel tried to assassinate hitler. But his plans fell and rather then being tried and later killer by hitler he decided to take his own life. As a result he went to hell and had to face the devil's rath for attempting to kill his minion and for taking his own life. The devil sentenced rommel andhis favorite driver (the one who help rommel try to kill hitler) to a eternity of soul collecting. The devil brough rommel's staff car down to hell and retro fitted it to be unstoppable. Now everytime theres a war in a desert and there is death rommel will burst out of the sand to collect them and take them to the afterlife. There has been recent sightings of the damned rommel in iraq and afganistan. Soldiers that seen the field commander say that after the fire fight ends theres a odd silence. Then you hear a faint engine rumbeling and out of the sand the front of a WW2 type staff car bursts out. You hear the engine screaming and the demonic laughter of rommel himself. No matter how many times you shoot at the vehicle nor the caliper of rounds you use the vehicle wont stop. One tank gunner told me that they show the cannon of the A1 abrams tank right ath the radiator and as the smoke cleared the vehicle was still coming after them.

Heres the build:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 13 2011, 10:44 PM~19862678
> *Aw man Willie, that thing came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks to all the comps brothers   chris take care of the family bro. first.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 01:49 PM~19876168
> *thanks bro! when you coming over for the shirts!
> *


 :wow: 
This weekend.
:biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 12:31 PM~19875658
> *just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE RIDE CAME OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDD GIL ,GREAT WORK ITS ALL ABOUT BUILDING AND ENJOYING THE HOBBY.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 15 2011, 07:56 PM~19878945
> *THE RIDE CAME OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDD GIL ,GREAT WORK  ITS ALL ABOUT BUILDING  AND  ENJOYING THE HOBBY.
> *


  x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 13 2011, 10:59 AM~19857955
> *Im likin how the duece is turnin out brotha!!! :cheesy:
> *


THANKX BRO..I'M TRYING..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 06:29 PM~19860482
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAID DOWN SOME FOIL P.C.DOWN / USING A LAP TOP.
> *


I LIKES THIS ONE WILLIE...LOOKS REALGOOD...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 06:42 PM~19860581
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMING IN 2011  ?????
> *



NICE COLOR ON THE 61.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 13 2011, 07:03 PM~19860763
> *Resprayed the 65 with a darker green. The other green was to bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS COLOR BRO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 13 2011, 08:05 PM~19861436
> *LOOKING GOOD LALO
> *



TNX WILLIE. APPRECIATE THE GOOD WORDS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Feb 13 2011, 09:33 PM~19862560
> *What's up bro's? i know i know i have'nt been on here for a while but i've been trying to take care of my family my favorite uncle is sick and my mother not doing good so im just trying to make sure they are ok but im at the table right know bro's!!!!!! so bare with me!!!!!!!!
> *



HEY CHRIS, I HOPE UR MOM AND INCLE ARE DOING GOOD... TAKE CARE OF UR FAMILY FIRST BRO...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 11:31 AM~19875658
> *just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT PRO-TOURING IS GONE BE SICK HOMIE....WAGON LOOKS BAD ALSO...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 12:51 PM~19876180
> *ROMMEL'S REVENGE
> 
> the story:
> Back in WW2 field commander rommel tried to assassinate hitler. But his plans fell and rather then being tried and later killer by hitler he decided to take his own life. As a result he went to hell and had to face the devil's rath for attempting to kill his minion and for taking his own life. The devil sentenced rommel andhis favorite driver (the one who help rommel try to kill hitler) to a eternity of soul collecting. The devil brough rommel's staff car down to hell and retro fitted it to be unstoppable. Now everytime theres a war in a desert and there is death rommel will burst out of the sand to collect them and take them to the afterlife. There has been recent sightings of the damned rommel in iraq and afganistan. Soldiers that seen the field commander say that after the fire fight ends theres a odd silence. Then you hear a faint engine rumbeling and out of the sand the front of a WW2 type staff car bursts out. You hear the engine screaming and the demonic laughter of rommel himself. No matter how many times you shoot at the vehicle nor the caliper of rounds you use the vehicle wont stop. One tank gunner told me that they show the cannon of the A1 abrams tank right ath the radiator and as the smoke cleared the vehicle was still coming after them.
> 
> Heres the build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



UUUYYY QUE MIEDO...SCARY SHIT. :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## undead white boy

the story:
So a buddy of mine called up today to shoot the breeze with me and i decided to ask him about the damned rommel. He told me that he has infact seen him once when he was in iraq. He was ambushed in a motorcade in the middle of the desert. They fought off the enemies and suffered many injuries and death. He said there was a silence and a flock of birds flew away as fast as they could. he had a bad feeling there was something worse out there other then the alqueda. Out of no where rommel and his staff car shot out of the sand and started towards them. His leading officer told the troops to open fire. My buddy who was a scout sniper grabbed his rifle and started shooting the radiator. once that failed to stop the vehicle he decided to take out the drive. After five shots he ran out of ammo and grabbed the barret .50cal and procceded to shoot the driver in the head.after three shots to the head rommel's driver didn't flinch. Now rommel was within twenty feet so the troops used the .50cal machine guns and mini guns attached to their hummvees but to no avail. Rommel stopped his vehicle infront of the troops and got out. He walked up to the dead with a urn type jar and harvested their souls. He got back in his staff car and let out a demonic laugh as his vehicle dove back into the sand never to be seen that day again.

got some alone time with the dremel and the staff car giggity giggity lol
the damage from the tank round through the radiator









































added some rust cancer

































added the failed attempts to stop the driver and drilled out the occupants eyes for something special to come later


----------



## SlammdSonoma

youza twisted ass individual bro, i can dig that. the rides lookin badass and a story to kick it with it.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

GOOD STORY...


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 16 2011, 01:59 PM~19885219
> *youza twisted ass individual bro, i can dig that.  the rides lookin badass and a story to kick it with it.
> *


lol yeah i like horror movies alot so i guess thats why im twisted lol
thanks for the good words guys


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Here is a future project. using the 33 caddillac. Something Undead white boy might like also. LOL


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2011, 03:00 PM~19894254
> *Here is a future project. using the 33 caddillac.  Something Undead white boy might like also.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 thats gonna be alot of work bro cant wait to see it


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 17 2011, 02:00 PM~19894254
> *Here is a future project. using the 33 caddillac.  Something Undead white boy might like also.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats gonna be cool.

What are you going to use for the fenders?


----------



## undead white boy

the story: After talking to my buddy about his sighting of rommel i decided to do more research on the damned field commander. After about three hours of searching i found a viral video of a sighting of rommel. I clicked on the video and began watching it. In the video there was a group of iraqie soldiers with multiple diffeternt weapons engauging some raticals. The ratical all lost their lives as well as five of the iraqie soldiers. The soldiers started celebrating and one noticed that the wild life was running away from them but not attacking them. The camera guy followed a sidewinder and some scorpeans until there was a earthquake type rumble. he looked around and as the camera panned left a spout of sand bursted in the air. the soldiers quickly grabbed their weapons and aimed at the spout and waited. Then as the dust cleared they seen rommel's rod heading towards them with a unworldly amount of speed. They opened fire on him but he still was heading to their location. After about five seconds rommel was in their location and the vehicle took a sudden stop. rommel opened the door and stepped out. one of the soldiers had a WW2 flamethrower. he stepped foward and started using the flamethrower on rommel. Rommel walked towards him and laughed then hit the soldier so hard he flew into one of the vehicles the soldiers rode in. Rommel still on fire from the attack of the flamethrower walked around and collected the souls of the dead in his urn. Finally the soldier that attacked rommel with the flamethrower was all that was left. Near death and slowly bleeding internally he leaned towards the vehicle struggleing to breath. Rommel walked up to him and went down on one of his knees. He wispered something in german as he pulled out a different looking urn. He then plunged his han into the mans chest and ripped out his heart and placed it into the jar. After he put the jar away he went bach to collect the man's soul. After the collection was complete he got back into his staff car and looked at the rest of the soldiers. He yelled something to them in german laughed and sunk back into the sand. The soldiers who were panicing ran to their vehicles and drove away at a high rate of speed screaming. The front truck driver didnt pay attention to the road and slammed head first into a truck causing a pile up. the camera flew out the window and landed on the sand facing the accedent. it rolled for a few seconds then rommel walked infront of it and picked it up. he said something in german and started crushing it. The camera went black screen and the video ended. I must see him in person i will go to a war zone and watch for him.
the build:
got the engine started. i made the head damaged and made it look like the engine blew up.


----------



## undead white boy

66 cadillac hearse westcoast customs style
got the roof cut and sunroof fitted, shaved handels,door locks,and gas door
























the interior is warpped so eather i can cut it out and replace it with styrine or fix it. i dont know which route to take









i still dont know the color nor the rims but i'll figure that out by saturday lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

missing person have u seen me ? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

R8 READY FOR CITRUS


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2011, 10:47 PM~19897568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R8  READY FOR CITRUS
> *


NICE ! real clean build bro !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 17 2011, 07:08 PM~19895417
> *66 cadillac hearse westcoast customs style
> got the roof cut and sunroof fitted, shaved handels,door locks,and gas door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the interior is warpped so eather i can cut it out and replace it with styrine or fix it. i dont know which route to take
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still dont know the color nor the rims but i'll figure that out by saturday lol
> *


You should add another moon roof and if your going WEST COAST CUSTOM style you need some bigger rims on ! Maybe the custom wheels off the revell Cali Wheel Hummer with a low pro tire from the revell tuner kits ! I have a set down stairs and the Ambulance down i could get some pics for you just pm me and i'll get them together for your!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 17 2011, 09:59 PM~19897727
> *NICE ! real clean build bro !
> *


THANKS TREND


----------



## gseeds

man all the work in the tread is looking great !! way to go guys in keeping DOWN 2 SCALE the club to beat !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 11:31 AM~19875658
> *just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey gil nice ass ride homie, looking good


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 15 2011, 08:05 PM~19880284
> *the story:
> So a buddy of mine called up today to shoot the breeze with me and i decided to ask him about the damned rommel. He told me that he has infact seen him once when he was in iraq. He was ambushed in a motorcade in the middle of the desert. They fought off the enemies and suffered many injuries and death. He said there was a silence and a flock of birds flew away as fast as they could. he had a bad feeling there was something worse out there other then the alqueda. Out of no where rommel and his staff car shot out of the sand and started towards them. His leading officer told the troops to open fire. My buddy who was a scout sniper grabbed his rifle and started shooting the radiator. once that failed to stop the vehicle he decided to take out the drive. After five shots he ran out of ammo and grabbed the barret .50cal and procceded to shoot the driver in the head.after three shots to the head rommel's driver didn't flinch. Now rommel was within twenty feet so the troops used the .50cal machine guns and mini guns attached to their hummvees but to no avail. Rommel stopped his vehicle infront of the troops and got out. He walked up to the dead with a urn type jar and harvested their souls. He got back in his staff car and let out a demonic laugh as his vehicle dove back into the sand never to be seen that day again.
> 
> got some alone time with the dremel and the staff car giggity giggity lol
> the damage from the tank round through the radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some rust cancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added the failed attempts to stop the driver and drilled out the occupants eyes for something special to come later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: Daaaam Kevv youza crazy ass cat brotha.... :wow: :wow: Nice work dawg !!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 17 2011, 07:47 PM~19897568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R8  READY FOR CITRUS
> *



NIIIIIIIIIIICE WILLIE!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 15 2011, 10:31 AM~19875658
> *just finished it all up for the wagon build off, i know alot homies are into more lowlows and this is more my thing! but ohh well it was fun, lets see how i do. also im working on my next pro-touring ride 67 chevelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STR8 SICK GIL!!! I love the lowrod look brother.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Just sum patterns I laid out for a homie...    


































TRyin to get more build time brothers but its hard.... sorry... :happysad:   

Every one is killin it with there buildin!!! I NEED TO NSTEP IT UP!!! SORRY AGAIN BROTHERS...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD JIMBO KEEP THEMPICS COMIN! HEY JIMBO ITS ALL GOOD BRO JUST BUILD WHEN YOU CAN THATS ALL WE CAN DO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 19 2011, 09:15 AM~19909035
> *LOOKING GOOD JIMBO KEEP THEMPICS COMIN! HEY JIMBO ITS ALL GOOD BRO JUST BUILD WHEN YOU CAN THATS ALL WE CAN DO.
> *


x2 brother no pressure, patterns is lookn of the hook


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Feb 19 2011, 10:15 AM~19909035
> *LOOKING GOOD JIMBO KEEP THEMPICS COMIN! HEY JIMBO ITS ALL GOOD BRO JUST BUILD WHEN YOU CAN THATS ALL WE CAN DO.
> *


EVERY THING IS KOOL BRO. LIKE GIL SAID BUILD WHEN YOU CAN.   
LOVE THE PATTERNS I NEED TO TRY THEM MY SELF.


----------



## undead white boy

REP IT UP FOR THE BIG BAD D2S FAM

OLD SCHOOL GANGSTA is done

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfv8mrruMww

the interior

























the goods lookin sexy as hell

































shits gonna be off the charts at the march show hope to see you guys there


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2011, 07:42 PM~19911568
> *REP IT UP FOR THE BIG BAD D2S FAM
> 
> OLD SCHOOL GANGSTA is done
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfv8mrruMww
> 
> the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the goods lookin sexy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shits gonna be off the charts at the march show hope to see you guys there
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 17 2011, 08:39 PM~19896784
> *missing person  have u seen me ? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:0 :0 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

i like it undead, different but very cool homie!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Feb 19 2011, 08:06 PM~19912188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hahahahaha,naw hes probably busy building!......... bro.........on second thought,Naw just lost! Lol j.k Iiiiim Baaaaack!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 19 2011, 06:42 PM~19911568
> *REP IT UP FOR THE BIG BAD D2S FAM
> 
> OLD SCHOOL GANGSTA is done
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfv8mrruMww
> 
> the interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the goods lookin sexy as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shits gonna be off the charts at the march show hope to see you guys there
> *


Good Work bro, Keep it up!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2011, 10:19 PM~19906316
> *Just sum patterns I laid out for a homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRyin to get more build time brothers but its hard.... sorry... :happysad:
> 
> Every one is killin it with there buildin!!! I NEED TO NSTEP IT UP!!! SORRY AGAIN BROTHERS...
> *


Wow bro,Siiiiick design,so intricat! I like!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Those are some sick patterns jimbo..
Looks badass........


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Feb 20 2011, 01:35 AM~19914421
> * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Hahahahaha,naw hes probably busy building!......... bro.........on second thought,Naw just lost! Lol j.k Iiiiim Baaaaack! *


Wuz sup david... Its good to know ur back bro.... Hope u stick around this time.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Feb 19 2011, 06:57 PM~19911676
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Wow she came out SWEET


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2011, 12:19 AM~19906316
> *Just sum patterns I laid out for a homie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRyin to get more build time brothers but its hard.... sorry... :happysad:
> 
> Every one is killin it with there buildin!!! I NEED TO NSTEP IT UP!!! SORRY AGAIN BROTHERS...
> *


looking good jimbo ! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

To my D2S fam had a great time today :thumbsup: it's good to have a family like this or i should say big BROTHERS like this!!!! uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Feb 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19920459
> *To my D2S fam had a great time today  :thumbsup: it's good to have a family like this or i should say big BROTHERS like this!!!!  uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 well said brother


----------



## bigdogg323

:ninja: :wave: :run:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 20 2011, 10:47 PM~19920605
> *:ninja: :wave: :run:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Feb 20 2011, 10:29 PM~19920459
> * To my D2S fam had a great time today :thumbsup: it's good to have a family like this or i should say big BROTHERS like this!!!! uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: *


X3, homie... I always have fun @ the meetings.. I like to hang out with the homies and just chill....it's always a very kool experience...we get our lil car show going with all the rides we bring, we eat, joke aroung andhave fun.... I love being part of this family... Much love to my D II S brothers... See ya next time at the meeting....... Peace.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 21 2011, 12:06 AM~19920745
> *X3, homie... I always have fun @ the meetings.. I like to hang out with the homies and just chill....it's always a very kool experience...we get our lil car show going with all the rides we bring, we eat, joke aroung andhave fun.... I love being part of this family... Much love to my D II S brothers... See ya next time at the meeting....... Peace.
> *


x4.   :cheesy: :thumbsup: :rofl:  :yessad: :rimshot: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 20 2011, 10:06 PM~19920745
> *X3, homie... I always have fun @ the meetings.. I like to hang out with the homies and just chill....it's always a very kool experience...we get our lil car show going with all the rides we bring, we eat, joke aroung andhave fun.... I love being part of this family... Much love to my D II S brothers... See ya next time at the meeting....... Peace.
> *


 :h5: :boink:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 20 2011, 11:47 PM~19920605
> *:ninja: :wave: :run:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 20 2011, 11:06 PM~19920745
> *X3, homie... I always have fun @ the meetings.. I like to hang out with the homies and just chill....it's always a very kool experience...we get our lil car show going with all the rides we bring, we eat, joke aroung andhave fun.... I love being part of this family... Much love to my D II S brothers... See ya next time at the meeting....... Peace.
> *


x5 my brother its always good to hang with homies :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas ... Had a great time today at the meeting. Be patience with me im working on posting the pics . Give me a few and you all can see wat a good time and some of our new projects and some old favorites.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Laidframe

Had a good time at the meeting, and I didn't fall out of my chair either :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks+Feb 20 2011, 10:32 PM~19920958-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supp chris :wave: :ninja:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chilly willie_@Feb 20 2011, 10:49 PM~19921094
> *Wats up fellas ... Had a great time today at the meeting. Be patience with me im working on posting the pics . Give me  a few and you all can see wat a good time and some of our new projects and some old favorites.......... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :h5:
> *


   hno:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, First off here are the projects in the works coming soon.... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chilly willie

And here are the finished ones Some old and some new. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

continued.........


----------



## chilly willie




----------



## chilly willie

And last but not the least we would like to thank our guest Eddie "Latin Skull" solar for attending our meeting. Im going to have to say it is an honor to have this builder in our presence. He is a true inspiration and hopefully he will be back as a member soon.... Hint... Here are some pics of his latest project .. we hope you enjoy it as much as we did. Thanks eddie and thanks to all the D2S brothers for layin it down with style....















































































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 17 2011, 07:39 PM~19896784
> *missing person  have u seen me ? :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey emilio i saw this missing person on my milk carton while i was haveing my cherrios :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: it scared the crap out of me......


----------



## bigdogg323

ALL THE PROJECTS AND FINSHED BUILDS LOOK BADASS FELLAS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :ninja: 

and eddie that 66 is just fuckin sick bro :worship: :worship: :worship: CAN I HAVE IT NOW :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

I JUST WANNA THANK D2S FOR THE INVITE , ESPECIALLY MAD BOMBER FOR TELLING ME COME DOWN . IT WAS COOL SEEING EVERYBODY AN IT FELT JUST LIKE OLD TIMES. I MIGHT HAVE THAT ITCH AGAIN  :biggrin: AN FRANK U STILL CAN'T HAVE MY RIDE.  LMFAO


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> ALL THE PROJECTS AND FINSHED BUILDS LOOK BADASS FELLAS KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :ninja:
> 
> and eddie that 66 is just fuckin sick bro :worship: :worship: :worship: CAN I HAVE IT NOW[/size
> 
> WHAT HE SAID TOOK ALL THE WORDS RIGHT OUT OF MY MOUTH! :cheesy:


----------



## gseeds

wow all the projects are looking great, and looks like you all had agreat time as always!, looks like my job here may be ending soon for me, so now to find some work back in cali and i can go back home ! ive been building a little and cant wait to post em but for some reason my picture downloader to the computer isnt working,will post as soon as poss, great job guys on all the cars,see you soon !....................... i hope ! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

WANT TO THANK MIKE FOR OPENING HIS HOME AGAIN FOR OUR MEETINGS.JUST A FEW MORE PICS.HERE ARE SOME MORE PROJECTS ENJOY.


----------



## warsr67

HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 21 2011, 07:29 PM~19927834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


damn no invite... its okay (scarface voice) lol.. looks like a mini model show keep them coming


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 21 2011, 02:16 AM~19921598
> *Hey emilio i saw this missing person on my milk carton while i was haveing my cherrios :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it scared the crap out of me......
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

really nice builds in here much props


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Feb 21 2011, 09:01 PM~19929074
> *really nice builds in here much props
> *



Thanx bro!!!!


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Feb 21 2011, 09:29 PM~19927834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Looks like it was fun,sorry once again for not making it to the meeting.again! I had a artshow,and it preety much sucked,wish i was building with you guys better,Daaaaaammmmmnnnn Eddie! That 66 is freakn sick.keep it up homie! You guys are motivating me to build again.wish i had more time.well take care guys.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

FUN TIMES THERE, MAYBE SOMEDAY STOP BY AND VISIT! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2011, 09:55 PM~19928996
> *:scrutinize:
> *


the somali pirates finally released you bro? what did u tell them "i cant pay you in cash but will model cars do?" lol jk bro 
rides are sick guys keep it up
will next meet be at the show next month?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 21 2011, 12:06 AM~19921243
> * Had a good time at the meeting, and I didn't fall out of my chair either :thumbsup: *



Hahaha! Actually my leg went numb after a while, cuz I didnt want to sit completely on the chair....I thought damn what if I fall...lmmfao


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 21 2011, 11:41 PM~19930494
> *Hahaha!  Actually my leg went numb after a while, cuz I didnt want to sit completely on the chair....I thought damn what if I fall...lmmfao
> *


:sprint: :ninja: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 21 2011, 12:03 AM~19921565
> *And last but not the least we would like to thank our guest Eddie "Latin Skull" solar for attending our meeting. Im going to  have to say it is an honor to have this builder in our presence. He is a true inspiration and hopefully he will be back as a member soon.... Hint... Here are some pics of his latest project .. we hope you enjoy it as much as we did. Thanks eddie and thanks to all the D2S brothers for layin it down with style....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:
> *



Eddie's 66 and 39....there's no words to describe...THEY ARE BAD ASS!!!!! In the pics they look bad ass....In person, totally different story.....Incredible!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 21 2011, 11:41 PM~19930494
> *Hahaha!  Actually my leg went numb after a while, cuz I didnt want to sit completely on the chair....I thought damn what if I fall...lmmfao
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 22 2011, 09:49 AM~19932454
> *Eddie's 66 and 39....there's no words to describe...THEY ARE BAD ASS!!!!! In the pics they look bad ass....In person, totally different story.....Incredible!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS MAZDAT! SHIT, YOUR SHE DEVIL IS BAD ASS ALSO VATO, AN THAT MERC. IS LOOKING GOOD ALREADY!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 22 2011, 10:28 AM~19932675
> *THANKS MAZDAT! SHIT, YOUR SHE DEVIL IS BAD ASS ALSO VATO, AN THAT MERC. IS LOOKING GOOD ALREADY!
> *


Thanx Eddie!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: some incredible projects & builds in here fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 21 2011, 01:16 AM~19921598
> *Hey emilio i saw this missing person on my milk carton while i was haveing my cherrios :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: it scared the crap out of me......
> *


 HEY THAT'S THE GUYS THAT TRIED TO STEAL MY RECYCLING CANS... LMMFAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 21 2011, 07:06 AM~19922031
> *I JUST WANNA THANK D2S FOR THE INVITE , ESPECIALLY MAD BOMBER FOR TELLING ME COME DOWN . IT WAS COOL SEEING EVERYBODY AN IT FELT JUST LIKE OLD TIMES. I MIGHT HAVE THAT ITCH AGAIN    :biggrin:  AN FRANK U STILL CAN'T HAVE MY RIDE.  LMFAO
> *


 IT WUZ KOOL HAVING YOU OVER LS... AND I HAVE THE CURE FOR THAT ITCH... COME BACK TO THE CLUB.... YOUR PLACE IS STILL HERE WAITING FOR U WHEN YOU'RE READY.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2011, 02:04 PM~19924365
> *wow all the projects are looking great, and looks like you all had agreat time as always!, looks like my job here may be ending soon for me, so now to find some work back in cali and i can go back home ! ive been building a little and cant wait to post em but for some reason my picture downloader to the computer isnt working,will post as soon as poss, great job guys on all the  cars,see you soon !....................... i hope ! :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE A PLEASURE HAVING YOU BACK WITH US BRO, AND HANG OUT. NOW HURRY BACK OVER HERE... J/K TAKE UR TIME BRO WE'LL BE HERE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Feb 21 2011, 11:46 PM~19930196
> *Looks like it was fun,sorry once again for not making it to the meeting.again! I had a artshow,and it preety much sucked,wish i was building with you guys better,Daaaaaammmmmnnnn Eddie! That 66 is freakn sick.keep it up homie! You guys are motivating me to build again.wish i had more time.well take care guys.
> *



DONT WORRY BRO, BUT NEXT TIME WE MIGHT HAVE TO KIDNAP YOU AND BRING YOU OVER.. :wow: :machinegun: :sprint:


----------



## undead white boy

427 shelby cobra custom


----------



## sr.woodgrain

i want to say i had a good time on sunday with all my club brothers. williys thank for the pixz they look great u guys r the clubs TMZ, and a special thanxz to guess latin :burn: skull its always a pleasure having you around thnxz everyone
1 more thing 
*madatory for everyone to show up to the riverside show for the brothers in (L.A. cali) only no excuses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/color


----------



## bigdogg323

i'm posting these up for my compadre manny another D-II-S member
































































more to come....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

more of mannys rides :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: :uh: 


















that's it for now i will post sum pics more for manny later :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

nice builds! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 22 2011, 07:44 PM~19936474
> *i want to say i had a good time on sunday with all my club brothers. williys thank for the pixz they look great u guys r the clubs TMZ, and a special thanxz to guess latin :burn: skull  its always a pleasure having you around thnxz everyone
> 1 more thing
> madatory for everyone to show up to the riverside show for the brothers in (L.A. cali) only no excuses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/color
> *




yeah wut he said.MANDATORY!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

u got sum really nice builds manny...keep'em coming bro.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

those are some real nice rides Manny keep them pics coming bro! :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Orale. Looking good


----------



## MAZDAT

Nice builds Manny!!!! I like that 39 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 23 2011, 10:49 PM~19945618
> *Nice builds Manny!!!! I like that 39 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 !


----------



## Highlander 64

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 23 2011, 09:50 PM~19945627
> *x2 !
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Feb 24 2011, 06:50 PM~19953558
> *X3  :biggrin:
> *


x4


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 24 2011, 07:45 PM~19954553
> *x4
> *


x5


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 25 2011, 03:25 PM~19959321
> *x5
> *


X7 !! :biggrin: uh i mean X6


----------



## Tonioseven

Always good work from everybody in this club!! Great inspiration fellas!!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 03:00 PM~19960620
> *Always good work from everybody in this club!! Great inspiration fellas!!
> *


X2. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 26 2011, 12:33 AM~19963949
> *X2. Keep up the good work fellas.
> *


whats up smallz? :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 05:00 PM~19960620
> *Always good work from everybody in this club!! Great inspiration fellas!!
> *


Gracias Carnales. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 25 2011, 04:00 PM~19960620
> *Always good work from everybody in this club!! Great inspiration fellas!!
> *


x2 hell yea.... great stuff manny.. the 61 and 67 make a person stop and stare..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANK YOU TONIO,SMALLZ AND HYDRO FOR UR COMMENTS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 25 2011, 02:56 PM~19960236
> *X7 !! :biggrin: uh i mean X6
> *


 WUT IS IT 6 OR 7... OOOH WUT THE HELL .....X7. LMMFAO.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 26 2011, 10:41 PM~19969291
> *THANK YOU TONIO,SMALLZ AND HYDRO FOR UR COMMENTS
> *


No problem! I just try to tell it like it is!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 26 2011, 07:41 PM~19969291
> *THANK YOU TONIO,SMALLZ AND HYDRO FOR UR COMMENTS
> *


X2


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Feb 26 2011, 08:41 PM~19969291
> *THANK YOU TONIO,SMALLZ AND HYDRO FOR UR COMMENTS
> *


x3   :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Feb 26 2011, 09:03 PM~19969387
> *No problem! I just try to tell it like it is!
> *


 yea,,lol x2 what he said.. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here is a project i started. Im going to try to get done for riverside.. 








BEFORE .........................................................................................................................................................................................................
















































































AND AFTER Wat do you think


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

that's gone be one sick ride Willie. i like it alot


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 06:01 PM~19974808
> *Ok fellas here is a project i started. Im going to try to get done for riverside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE .........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER Wat do you think
> *



Go for it Willie!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks Mazdat and lalo ... Im shooting for riverside. It will be in looks good in suede catagory. :thumbsup:   It will be ready for paint next week......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 27 2011, 07:18 PM~19975406
> *Go for it Willie!!!!
> *


x2. LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS DONE SO U CAN LET ME HAVE IT. :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 25 2011, 11:33 PM~19963949
> *X2. Keep up the good work fellas.
> *


Smallz!!!!! You're alive!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 07:27 PM~19975515
> *Thanks Mazdat and lalo ... Im shooting for riverside. It will be in looks good in suede catagory.  :thumbsup:     It will be ready for paint next week......
> *



You can do it Willie, I'm working on a couple of imports, 1 of them will be ready for Riverside, the other...not sure, but I'm going to try


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Feb 27 2011, 07:37 PM~19975602
> *x2. LET ME KNOW WHEN ITS DONE SO U CAN LET ME HAVE IT. :roflmao:
> *



Me too :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

hell yeah i like this one go for it!!!! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice project!


----------



## gseeds

Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build to fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires,still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 09:01 PM~19974808
> *Ok fellas here is a project i started. Im going to try to get done for riverside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE .........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER Wat do you think
> *


thats bad ass do it up willie...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 06:01 AM~19978715
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build to fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires,still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Gary!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Those promos in the background look familiar.... :biggrin:


----------



## soloist

YO YOU VATOS GOT IT GOING ON WITH YOUR BUILDS AND YOUR CLUB....IVE MET A FEW OF YOU AT SOME SHOWS....YOU GUYS HAVE MORE RESPECT AND MORE FRIENDLY THAN THE OTHER CLUBS IVE SEEN AT THE SHOWS...YOU GUYS GOT IT DOWN RIGHT,YOU HAVE ANSWERED QUESTIONS FOR ME WHEN I HAD QUESTION.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES! DOWNIISCALE IS A BAD ASS M.C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 28 2011, 08:27 AM~19979378
> *YO YOU VATOS GOT IT GOING ON WITH YOUR BUILDS AND YOUR CLUB....IVE MET A FEW OF YOU AT SOME SHOWS....YOU GUYS HAVE MORE RESPECT AND MORE FRIENDLY THAN THE OTHER CLUBS IVE SEEN AT THE SHOWS...YOU GUYS GOT IT DOWN RIGHT,YOU HAVE ANSWERED QUESTIONS FOR ME WHEN I HAD QUESTION.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES! DOWNIISCALE IS A BAD ASS M.C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx Soloist!!! We all appreciate the kind words bro, we all try to help whoever needs help, thats what is all about, helping , being friendly and building!! If you need any help, questions or advise, don't hesitate to ask!!! I'm sure any of us won't mind. And that goes for anybody on LIL


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 28 2011, 12:32 PM~19979404
> *Thanx Soloist!!! We all appreciate the kind words bro, we all try to help whoever needs help, thats what is all about, helping , being friendly and building!! If you need any help, questions or advise, don't hesitate to ask!!! I'm sure any of us won't mind. And that goes for anybody on LIL
> *


x2!!! Thanks Soloist ! and to all the guys in DOWN 2 SCALE for keeping the club name as one of the clubs at the top! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Feb 28 2011, 09:32 AM~19979404-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Soloist!!! We all appreciate the kind words bro, we all try to help whoever needs help, thats what is all about, helping , being friendly and building!! If you need any help, questions or advise, don't hesitate to ask!!! I'm sure any of us won't mind. And that goes for anybody on LIL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wel said copadre could not said it better myself
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 09:39 AM~19979454
> *x2!!! Thanks Soloist ! and to all the guys in DOWN 2 SCALE for keeping the club name as one of the clubs at the top! :biggrin:
> *


 thnxz gary


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Feb 27 2011, 08:01 PM~19974808
> *Ok fellas here is a project i started. Im going to try to get done for riverside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE .........................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND AFTER Wat do you think
> *


going to be a baddddddddddddddddd ride , keep up the great work


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Feb 28 2011, 10:32 AM~19979404
> *Thanx Soloist!!! We all appreciate the kind words bro, we all try to help whoever needs help, thats what is all about, helping , being friendly and building!! If you need any help, questions or advise, don't hesitate to ask!!! I'm sure any of us won't mind. And that goes for anybody on LIL
> *


THANKS AGAIN SOLOLIST !!!! ANY TIME WE WILL TRY TO HELP 10X


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 08:39 AM~19979454
> *and to all the guys in DOWN 2 SCALE for keeping the club name as one of the clubs at the top! :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK FELLAS :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype

so riverside event was not last week? does anybody have info on riverside?
when, where, parking info web site ect?
all the cars are lookin great fella's as always..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 1 2011, 01:34 PM~19990091
> *so riverside event was not last week? does anybody have info on riverside?
> when, where, parking info web site ect?
> all the cars are lookin great fella's as always..
> *


Here you go Hydro...   

http://www.wix.com/citrusnationals3/homepage


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 07:01 AM~19978715
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build to fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires,still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS VERY GOOD GARY...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE END RESULTS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Feb 28 2011, 09:27 AM~19979378
> *YO YOU VATOS GOT IT GOING ON WITH YOUR BUILDS AND YOUR CLUB....IVE MET A FEW OF YOU AT SOME SHOWS....YOU GUYS HAVE MORE RESPECT AND MORE FRIENDLY THAN THE OTHER CLUBS IVE SEEN AT THE SHOWS...YOU GUYS GOT IT DOWN RIGHT,YOU HAVE ANSWERED QUESTIONS FOR ME WHEN I HAD QUESTION.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES! DOWNIISCALE IS A BAD ASS M.C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE WORDS BRO...WE RESPECT OTHERS AS WE'D LIKE TO BE RESPECTED. THAT'S WUT IS ALL ABOUT....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S A LIL SOMETHING I HAD FORGOTTEN... FINISHED IT LAS WK...WUT CHU GUYS THINK.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

STILL HAVE TO FIX LIL CHIP ON THE HOOD...BN PUT AWY FOR A WHILE SO DUNNO WUT HAPPEN TO IT. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

FINISHED THE ENGINE TO THE DEUCE... HERE ARE SOME ANY COMMENT GOOD/BAD IS APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST MY NEXT PROJECT...PROLLY BE A QUICKIE/SLAMMER FOR RIVERSIDE.


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up brothas.Been a lil busy trying to get myself together but wanted to let you all know im still alive. :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 2 2011, 12:07 AM~19993562
> *Whats up brothas.Been a lil busy trying to get myself together but wanted to let you all know im still alive. :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 1 2011, 08:04 PM~19993516
> *FINISHED THE ENGINE TO THE DEUCE... HERE ARE SOME ANY COMMENT GOOD/BAD IS APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All of it is looking good. Man you are on a mission.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 2 2011, 12:04 AM~19993516
> *FINISHED THE ENGINE TO THE DEUCE... HERE ARE SOME ANY COMMENT GOOD/BAD IS APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 1 2011, 10:01 PM~19993471
> *HERE'S A LIL SOMETHING I HAD FORGOTTEN... FINISHED IT LAS WK...WUT CHU GUYS THINK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Kool. I haven't seen those wheels in like ten years. They still look radical. :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 28 2011, 08:01 AM~19978715
> *Well i havent finished anything since the pink '67 t-bird, ive started a few but somewhere between work and trying to find the rite parts i loose interest and the projects get stalled, so to try and get me out of my building funk, i thought i would build to fast builds,pretty much box stock, 1st is a 65 impala built to look like an mid to late 70's daily driver on it's way to someday becoming a show car,stock paint with a few parts shaved and primered and a few parts chromed, junk yard front fender and door,and only lifed in the front,cragars on 5.20's and show pipes,and full shirts, and 70's california blue plates,2nd is a monkee mobile built box stock except mcr cragars and tires,still need to bare chrome foil the window frame and put in the glass, ive got some other cool projects in the work but waiting for chrome parts to come back from the chromer, i hope doing a few more of these quick builds helps to get me back to building and posting more pics and out of this funk im in, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that 65 is tuff :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 1 2011, 10:04 PM~19993516
> *FINISHED THE ENGINE TO THE DEUCE... HERE ARE SOME ANY COMMENT GOOD/BAD IS APPRECIATE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet engine hijo :0 :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2011, 10:07 PM~19993562
> *Whats up brothas.Been a lil busy trying to get myself together but wanted to let you all know im still alive. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Laidframe

Putting some work in on my Impala











I was going to try and finish this for the show, but it needs way to much work. Maybe next year.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 1 2011, 03:38 PM~19990678
> *Here you go Hydro...
> 
> http://www.wix.com/citrusnationals3/homepage
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 1 2011, 09:46 PM~19994614
> *Putting some work in on my Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try and finish this for the show, but it needs way to much work. Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD DAVE :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 1 2011, 04:38 PM~19990678
> *Here you go Hydro...
> 
> http://www.wix.com/citrusnationals3/homepage
> *


 Is this the one that use to be in ontario ?? Those are some killer catagories.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 2 2011, 12:44 PM~19998312
> *Is this the one that use to be in ontario ??  Those are some killer catagories.
> *



Not sure Showrod, first time I'm going


----------



## gseeds

> Putting some work in on my Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good dave! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by just ripe+Mar 1 2011, 10:37 PM~19994552-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet engine hijo :0  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by just [email protected] 1 2011, 10:39 PM~19994568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> preyers for u homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Laidframe_@Mar 1 2011, 10:46 PM~19994614
> *Putting some work in on my Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try and finish this for the show, but it needs way to much work. Maybe next year.
> looks good homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good dave nice colors


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19993647
> *All of it is looking good.  Man you are on a mission.
> *


thanx bro...dont have much time but i'm trying.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19993707
> *Looks good.
> *


thank you sr.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

i wunt to thank everybody for the kind words... means alot coming fron the top dawgs. uffin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 2 2011, 07:41 PM~20001047
> *i wunt to thank everybody for the kind words... means alot coming fron the top dawgs. uffin:
> *


ur welcome compa u have steped it up with that 62 homie keep up the good work


----------



## MAZDAT

This is the little import I'm working on, getting done for Riverside!!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 2 2011, 08:39 PM~20002632
> *This is the little import I'm working on, getting done for Riverside!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea, builds look good in here fellas!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Laidframe+Mar 2 2011, 09:43 PM~20003459-->
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Dave!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Mar 2 2011, 09:44 PM~20003471
> *Hell yea, builds look good in here fellas!!
> *



Thanx Darkside!! We're trying


----------



## Laidframe

Well this is how it looks so far. I started this about 8 years ago, but then it got stalled out because while polishing the hood I went thru to the plastic. Most of the foil is done, just need to finish the driverside. 

I sprayed the interior with the testor tan interior spray and it left a textured finsh. Not really sure why because I primered the parts first. Well anyway I had a hell of a time doing the interior foiling, but I am not sure if it was because of the rough surface or the 12 year old BMF


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 3 2011, 02:16 AM~20003856
> *Well this is how it looks so far. I started this about 8 years ago, but then it got stalled out because while polishing the hood I went thru to the plastic. Most of the foil is done, just need to finish the driverside.
> 
> I sprayed the interior with the testor tan interior spray and it left a textured finsh. Not really sure why because I primered the parts first. Well anyway I had a hell of a time doing the interior foiling, but I am not sure if it was because of the rough surface or the 12 year old BMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 2 2011, 10:39 PM~20002632
> *This is the little import I'm working on, getting done for Riverside!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice import :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 3 2011, 12:16 AM~20003856
> *Well this is how it looks so far. I started this about 8 years ago, but then it got stalled out because while polishing the hood I went thru to the plastic. Most of the foil is done, just need to finish the driverside.
> 
> I sprayed the interior with the testor tan interior spray and it left a textured finsh. Not really sure why because I primered the parts first. Well anyway I had a hell of a time doing the interior foiling, but I am not sure if it was because of the rough surface or the 12 year old BMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :guns: :guns:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 2 2011, 11:16 PM~20003856
> *Well this is how it looks so far. I started this about 8 years ago, but then it got stalled out because while polishing the hood I went thru to the plastic. Most of the foil is done, just need to finish the driverside.
> 
> I sprayed the interior with the testor tan interior spray and it left a textured finsh. Not really sure why because I primered the parts first. Well anyway I had a hell of a time doing the interior foiling, but I am not sure if it was because of the rough surface or the 12 year old BMF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


textured finish came from a bad or old can of paint! i've had that happen to me with the exact same color! another one i had kinda spit sand lookin spray, when it dried and i wiped it the tan spots were white underneath?! no more testors for me except the 1 shot laquers!! for a build so old, its still lookin good!! the D2S boys are always puttin in some good work!


----------



## just ripe

58 impala engine n undercarriage :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 5 2011, 10:12 PM~20025479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 impala engine n undercarriage  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN MIKE THAT 58 IS LOOKIN SWEET BRO :thumbsup: :ninja:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20025377
> *:0 nice import  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Mike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I got the engine pretty much done, and the grill...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 5 2011, 10:12 PM~20025479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 impala engine n undercarriage  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Looking nice Mike.....Can I have it??? :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

just finished peeping all ur pages sweet shit going down in here!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKING GOOD "JUST RIPE" AKA HIJO AND "MAZDAT" :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 6 2011, 12:41 PM~20028226
> *LOOKING GOOD "JUST RIPE" AKA HIJO AND "MAZDAT" :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Eddie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 5 2011, 11:12 PM~20025479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 impala engine n undercarriage  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


This is real nice mike. nice work...


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20027684
> *I got the engine pretty much done, and the grill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very clean and detailed maz..... I likes it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





















CAN I HAVE IT....... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 6 2011, 01:01 PM~20028041
> *just finished peeping all ur pages sweet shit going down in here!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks bro we all try are best.... thanks for the props


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 2 2011, 10:39 PM~20002632
> *This is the little import I'm working on, getting done for Riverside!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good george


----------



## warsr67

working on chop 54


----------



## Reverend Hearse

PASSING THROUGH... :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD IN HERE....


----------



## dyzcustoms

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 02:56 PM~20027684
> *I got the engine pretty much done, and the grill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin: 
Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2011, 04:22 PM~20029550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on  chop 54
> *



nice like that custom look...is that a diamond in the head light or im trippn :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 05:45 PM~20030071
> *Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin:
> Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice see u guys have a couple these in the club make me wanna do one


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20027684
> *I got the engine pretty much done, and the grill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 06:45 PM~20030071
> *Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin:
> Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro glad your back... The chopper looks good... now you have to finish it and the 62 as well. Hey bro congrats on the job and you know that if you need help my door is always open and you know the number to call. The Down 2 Scale hotline im sure any one of us will answer if you need anything. Keep up the good work brother.     Oh yea and one more thing ...... Can i have it.... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Mar 6 2011, 04:19 PM~20029538-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good george
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Willie Sr.!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 04:22 PM~20029550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on  chop 54
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good Willie!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 05:38 PM~20030008
> *love this!  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx dyzcustoms!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 05:45 PM~20030071
> *Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin:
> Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, we didn't miss you bro  .....J/K :biggrin: And congrats on the new job !!!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ARMANDO FLORES_@Mar 6 2011, 06:59 PM~20030692
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanx Mando!!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 03:04 PM~20028320
> *Thanx Eddie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  x2 :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2011, 06:22 PM~20029550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on  chop 54
> *


 :0 nice job willie :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20030071
> *Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin:
> Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookin good kb :h5: :h5:


----------



## dig_derange

wars67, lovin the chopped 54


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here is the progress on the 53 chevy called vandelero, Maybe painting next week still have to make fender skirts. A big thanks to Big mike for your help on my ride. i appreciate it. 







































































The last picture is wat it will look like wen its done.....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMMMMMMMMMM CHILLY IT'S LOOKING GOOD JUST IN PRIMER DOG.


----------



## darkside customs

Some very nice work in here fellas...
Glad to see you back KB...
And Im diggin that 53 Willie...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 1 2011, 10:46 PM~19994614
> *Putting some work in on my Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try and finish this for the show, but it needs way to much work. Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS VERY GOOD DAVE.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 09:45 PM~20030071
> *Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin:
> Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Mar 6 2011, 10:05 PM~20031289
> *wars67, lovin the chopped 54
> *


thanks derange


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 6 2011, 11:08 PM~20031973
> *Ok fellas here is the progress on the 53 chevy called vandelero,  Maybe painting next week still have to make fender skirts. A big thanks to Big mike for your help on my ride. i appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is wat it will look like wen its done.....
> *


look sweet as suede son.   p.s the caps look good with the fat whites


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 5 2011, 11:12 PM~20025479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 impala engine n undercarriage  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


SICK WORK MIKE... I LIKES IT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20027684
> *I got the engine pretty much done, and the grill...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MAZ... I HAVE NO WORDZ...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20029550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> working on  chop 54
> *


NICE CHOP SIR...U PUUTING IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYZ.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2011, 06:45 PM~20030071
> *Whats up brothas.Been MIA for a min.But im back.I know you all miss me. :biggrin:
> Finally found a job.See how it goes.I worked on the chopper a lil.Heres some pics.Have to get on the 62 to finish it. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOOH SHHIAAAT...HE'S ALIVE!!!!!THANK GOD.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20031973
> *Ok fellas here is the progress on the 53 chevy called vandelero,  Maybe painting next week still have to make fender skirts. A big thanks to Big mike for your help on my ride. i appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is wat it will look like wen its done.....
> *


LOOKING GOOD WILLIE.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 08:07 PM~20038301
> *NICE CHOP SIR...U PUUTING IT DOWN LIKE ALWAYZ.
> *


THANKS LALO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

OK FELLAS,HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WITH THE DEUCE... IT HAD A TOUCH OF CHROME...I HAD SOME TIME TO LAY SOME BMF, ON IT

























...NOW TO WORK ON THE GUTS AND UNDIES. I WUZ THINKING BLACK AND RED INTERIOR WUT U GUYS THINK...ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20031973
> *Ok fellas here is the progress on the 53 chevy called vandelero,  Maybe painting next week still have to make fender skirts. A big thanks to Big mike for your help on my ride. i appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last picture is wat it will look like wen its done.....
> *


WHERE YA GET THE 3 BARS? :happysad:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 08:54 PM~20038756
> *OK FELLAS,HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WITH THE DEUCE... IT HAD A TOUCH OF CHROME...I HAD SOME TIME TO LAY SOME BMF, ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NOW TO WORK ON THE GUTS AND UNDIES. I WUZ THINKING BLACK AND RED INTERIOR WUT U GUYS THINK...ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME.
> *


  62 lookin sweet :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2011, 12:31 PM~20035102
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM CHILLY IT'S LOOKING GOOD JUST IN PRIMER DOG.
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :ninja:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 7 2011, 11:31 AM~20035102
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM CHILLY IT'S LOOKING GOOD JUST IN PRIMER DOG.
> *


Thanks latin, maybe painting this weekend. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2011, 12:47 PM~20035622
> *Some very nice work in here fellas...
> Glad to see you back KB...
> And Im diggin that 53 Willie...
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 08:04 PM~20038848
> *WHERE YA GET THE 3 BARS? :happysad:
> *


I got them from my pops. Not sure wer he got them.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 7 2011, 07:02 PM~20038253
> *look sweet as suede  son.    p.s the caps look good with the fat whites
> *


Thanks pop. Im gonna go with those


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 07:11 PM~20038350
> *LOOKING GOOD WILLIE.
> *


Thanks lalo. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 07:54 PM~20038756
> *OK FELLAS,HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WITH THE DEUCE... IT HAD A TOUCH OF CHROME...I HAD SOME TIME TO LAY SOME BMF, ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NOW TO WORK ON THE GUTS AND UNDIES. I WUZ THINKING BLACK AND RED INTERIOR WUT U GUYS THINK...ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME.
> *


Nice bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## soloist

some sick azz builds going down in here from a down azz club! awesome work fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 8 2011, 03:59 AM~20040499
> *I got them from my pops. Not sure wer he got them.
> *


I think they are off the 49 Ford kit..the original issue one


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 25 2010, 09:06 AM~17295127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOWN TO SCALE  MEETING, FRIENDS ,FAMILY ,GOOD FOOD,SHOW
> *


hey can any one tell me whos car is the one in the upper left corner with the pink and white patterns and where i can see more pics


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 8 2011, 04:35 PM~20044962
> *hey can any one tell me whos car is the one in the upper left corner with the pink and white patterns and where i can see more pics
> *



Here's one more I found....I think its Uli's car


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 7 2011, 10:36 PM~20038929
> *:biggrin: x2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :ninja:
> *


X3 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 8 2011, 02:07 PM~20043499
> *some sick azz builds going down in here from a down azz club! awesome work fellas! :thumbsup:
> *


THANX BRO..WE DO OUR BEST!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANX MIKE AND WILLIE FOR YOUR COMMENTS... TOMORROW I'MA WORK ON THE INTERIOR...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 8 2011, 06:07 PM~20045686
> *Here's one more I found....I think its Uli's car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro couldnt remember where i saw it


----------



## undead white boy

the story: So after arriving in iraq a few weeks ago i quickly learned what war looks like. Buildings being destroyed, people crying over the dead, inocent people dying everyday. It can simply be discribed as hell on earth. i started asking around to find out if rommel was spotted here. I went to a U.S. Army base and got permission to be in the radio operation's room to listen if there was a sighting of rommel and where the location was. A few months went by and just when i was feeling hopeless there was a disturbance. A marine unit was escorting a V.I.P. out of a hot zone when they were ambushed. The radio operator was calling for help and said they were pinned behind enemy lines with a unknown amount of bogies. The general was rushed into the room and told the drone operators to get some eyes in the sky A.S.A.P. after about 15 mins the UAV was over the fire fight. The convoy was ambushed in a werehouse area with the trucks in the front and back destroyed. Enemies were in every building surrounding them. tThe general ordered a evac and support from a apache. As the air support left all anyone could do is sit and watch. The general asked what they had to use. The radio operator replied A .50cal machinegun, mini gun, assult rifles, and a javalin. The general said to keep the V.I.P. safe at all costs. 20 mins went by and the air support arrived the apache leveled a few buildings and provided cover fire as the pavelow landed. The enemies who finally met some force retreated before they all died. The marines loaded the V.I.P. then went through looking for intel and servivors. After about a hour of looking they found a folder with pictures of the area. As a private lifted up the folder there was a loud groan followed by silence. We heard the commander say "take cover" Then on it's loop still the droan caught a huge burst of rubble from one of the destroyed buildings. We heard "open fire" as the dust cleared slowly we saw a outlining of a fast moving vehicle. the apache started firing the 30 cal but to no prevail. It then used heat seekers but nothing. The pavelow operator told the side door gunners to open fire. Now two mini guns, a .50cal machine gun, a .30cal cannon,and a various amounts of assult rifles all fired at this vehicle. I shouted thats him.......THATS ROMMEL. the general looked at me and ask "are you sure son?" . I replied "as sure as i am standing here sir". The general got on the radio and told everyone to get the hell out of there. All the marines started getting in the pavelow as the apache covered them. The pavelow lifted off as rommel stopped his vehicle. The apache still firing on him he looked up at the apache and raised his hand. Then he slammed it down on his dash and the apache lost all power to its engine and crash landed. The pavelow hauled ass out of the area as the general radioed the apache. The apache gunner told the general the pilot was K.I.A. After about a min or two of the general and the survivor going back and fouth about the situation the gunner started begging " no.......no......just let me go...........NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" then there was a gargling sound followed by a demonic voice saying something in german. There was dead air from that point on. The general aske "just what the f... happend and what did that bastard say". The operator at the back of the room said "sir he said your next". No one knew what was to come soon.

The build
Got the weathering started on it finally lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up brothers everyone is doing a good job in all the builds, keep doing wat you r doing DOWN 2 SCALE is in a mission


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2011, 09:39 PM~20047107
> *was up brothers everyone is doing a good job in all the builds, keep doing wat you r doing DOWN 2 SCALE is in a mission
> *


Do i need to get the yukon with the mini gun on top of it?








:0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 7 2011, 07:54 PM~20038756
> *OK FELLAS,HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WITH THE DEUCE... IT HAD A TOUCH OF CHROME...I HAD SOME TIME TO LAY SOME BMF, ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...NOW TO WORK ON THE GUTS AND UNDIES. I WUZ THINKING BLACK AND RED INTERIOR WUT U GUYS THINK...ANY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME.
> *


 clean.... :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 8 2011, 10:39 PM~20047107
> *was up brothers everyone is doing a good job in all the builds, keep doing wat you r doing DOWN 2 SCALE is in a mission
> *


  x2!!!! :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :burn: :worship:   :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 8 2011, 10:10 PM~20047936
> * x2!!!! :thumbsup:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :worship:      :boink:  :boink:
> *


Hey Hijo :wave:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 8 2011, 09:07 PM~20045686
> *Here's one more I found....I think its Uli's car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is some killer paint :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 8 2011, 10:29 PM~20047538
> *clean.... :biggrin:
> *


thanx hydro...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I'M SO FUCCEN PISSED!!!! I CLEARD THE DEUCE TODAY AND THE BLACK LINE RAN ON ME.... HEEEEELP.... AFTER I BMF THE SHIT, I RUN INTO THIS PROBLEM.... DO I STRIP THE WHOLE CAR OR SHOULD I TRY TO SAND THE PAINT OFF THE SIDES... ( it ran on both sides) HELP ME PLZ ANY SUGGESTIONS? HERE'S WUT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW.... FUCK FUCK FUCK.. :angry: :angry: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 9 2011, 07:46 PM~20054346
> *I'M SO FUCCEN PISSED!!!! I CLEARD THE DEUCE TODAY AND THE BLACK LINE RAN ON ME.... HEEEEELP.... AFTER I BMF THE SHIT, I RUN INTO THIS PROBLEM.... DO I STRIP THE WHOLE CAR OR SHOULD I TRY TO SAND THE PAINT OFF THE SIDES... ( it ran on both sides)  HELP ME PLZ  ANY SUGGESTIONS? HERE'S WUT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW.... FUCK FUCK  FUCK.. :angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sucks dog, :0 :0 :uh:  i would color sand the clear then tape up the red and paint the silver black and claer clar the whole car again thats my 2 cents


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm homie that sucks like woodgrain said mask it off and wet sand it down then shoot silver! i use my pens after i cleared it its easer to wipe and clean good luck bro!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Yep, Let it dry a few days, then use a 1/4 inch tape and tape the upper color to have a stright line when you wet sand the silver. All you really have to do is re-shoot the silver. Good luck.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 9 2011, 06:46 PM~20054346
> *I'M SO FUCCEN PISSED!!!! I CLEARD THE DEUCE TODAY AND THE BLACK LINE RAN ON ME.... HEEEEELP.... AFTER I BMF THE SHIT, I RUN INTO THIS PROBLEM.... DO I STRIP THE WHOLE CAR OR SHOULD I TRY TO SAND THE PAINT OFF THE SIDES... ( it ran on both sides)  HELP ME PLZ  ANY SUGGESTIONS? HERE'S WUT IT LOOKS LIKE NOW.... FUCK FUCK  FUCK.. :angry:  :angry:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it adds character :biggrin: i say leave it and throw some more clear :twak: i kid i kid well i dont feel so bad about my paint fuck up today i did all my paterns on my hood and accidently scraped it with my fingernail had to weet sand and now i hav to redue but i ran out of paint wth i just wrote an essay my bad :buttkick: im shutting up now


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's an update on the Skyline, working on the interior now...  :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice Mazdat! i like them old school imports nice color homie! :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 10 2011, 06:51 AM~20057773
> *nice Mazdat! i like them old school imports nice color homie!  :0
> *



Thanx Gil!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like them too, I don't build enough of them though, I will now


----------



## LoLife4Life

that look sweet MAZDAT


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 10 2011, 09:39 AM~20058842
> *that look sweet MAZDAT
> *


Thanx LoLife :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 9 2011, 11:21 PM~20055784
> *Yep, Let it dry a few days, then use a 1/4 inch tape and tape the upper color to have a stright line when you wet sand the silver. All you really have to do is re-shoot the silver. Good luck.
> *


THAT THE BEST THING YOU CAN DO COLOR SAND THE SILVER AND RESHOOT THE SILVER TAKE YOU TIME ON SANDINGTHE PAINT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

thanx everybody the the suggestions...that'a wut i wuz thinking of doing but i wanted to know wut yall thought...thanks again.. yes Willie I will take my time... i still have some time till riverside.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 10 2011, 12:40 AM~20055976
> *Here's an update on the Skyline, working on the interior now...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats Skyline out real nice homie !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 10 2011, 07:07 PM~20063097
> *Thats Skyline out real nice homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanx Trend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

[The build
Got the weathering started on it finally lol








































[/quote]

WTF,BONNIE & CLYDE CAR.I LOVE IT.


----------



## TINGOS

KEEP IT GOING STRONG D2S.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 12 2011, 11:15 AM~20074451
> *KEEP IT GOING STRONG D2S.
> *


X 5.20 !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 05:53 PM~20077263
> *X 5.20 !!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


YEAH WHAT TREND SAID.  :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20077342
> *YEAH WHAT TREND SAID.   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks guys . we do are best.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wave: :ninja:  :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

ok fellas did a little work on my 53 chevy. Next step the scallops go on. Wat do you all think...... :uh: :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 13 2011, 06:11 PM~20083477
> *ok fellas did a little work on my 53 chevy. Next step the scallops go on. Wat do you all think...... :uh:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good chilly. The scallops will make a big difference.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 13 2011, 08:11 PM~20083477
> *ok fellas did a little work on my 53 chevy. Next step the scallops go on. Wat do you all think...... :uh:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 lookin sweeeeet :biggrin: willie :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

:cheesy: more work on my 58 impala


----------



## Hydrohype

thats a bad ass 58


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 14 2011, 01:31 AM~20085365
> *thats a bad ass 58
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 09:31 PM~20085365
> *thats a bad ass 58
> *


X3!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 09:31 PM~20085365
> *thats a bad ass 58
> *


X4


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 13 2011, 09:31 PM~20085365
> *thats a bad ass 58
> *


X5!! uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 14 2011, 07:23 AM~20087199
> *X5!! uffin:
> *


X6. Looking good HIJO.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 13 2011, 08:11 PM~20083477
> *ok fellas did a little work on my 53 chevy. Next step the scallops go on. Wat do you all think...... :uh:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Base looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

58 Looks cool. Love the color combo


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 13 2011, 06:11 PM~20083477
> *ok fellas did a little work on my 53 chevy. Next step the scallops go on. Wat do you all think...... :uh:  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



im thinking when we taking that bad boy for a ride


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 13 2011, 09:08 PM~20085211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: more work on my 58 impala
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

thanx for the comps guys :cheesy:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 13 2011, 11:08 PM~20085211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: more work on my 58 impala
> *


mike this ride is almost ready 4 the streets lk.good


----------



## warsr67

iINTERIOR IS FINISH ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 14 2011, 09:15 PM~20092304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iINTERIOR IS FINISH ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


 :cheesy: sweeeeeet 53


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 13 2011, 10:08 PM~20085211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: more work on my 58 impala
> *


Hijo, this is soooo sweeet bro. Your going to have to show me how to do that.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 14 2011, 03:45 PM~20089850
> *im thinking when we taking that bad boy for a ride
> *


Hopefully we will be riding this to the riverside show. Thanks bro.  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 13 2011, 07:26 PM~20083559
> *Looks good chilly. The scallops will make a big difference.
> *


thanks latin. Im a try this weekend to do the scallops


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 13 2011, 09:56 PM~20085129
> *:0 lookin sweeeeet :biggrin:  willie :cheesy:
> *


Thanks mike...... Im trying.... :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> iINTERIOR IS FINISH ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> [/quote
> 
> damn you guys are killing it i aint putting nothing on the table next to yours


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

WUZ SUP EVERYBODY... EVERYBODY'S RIDES ARE LOOKING VERY GOOD...MIK,E CHILLIE, WILLIE...THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASSSSS RIDES VATOS... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## soloist

SICK RIDES UP IN HERE FROM THE BEST MCC ON THE WEB! :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

LOOKING GOOD MIKE AND MR WILLIE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND EVERYBODY RIDES ARE LOOKING SWEET BRO'S!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 15 2011, 08:12 PM~20101745
> *SICK RIDES UP IN HERE FROM THE BEST MCC ON THE WEB! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Soloist!!!! Thanx for the kind words bro  We all try to do our best


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 14 2011, 05:15 PM~20092304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iINTERIOR IS FINISH ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

one more for down 2 scale :cheesy: que no :0


----------



## MKD904

Nice job on that 58


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 16 2011, 07:46 PM~20109718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for down 2 scale  :cheesy: que no  :0
> *



HIJOLE!!!! :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 16 2011, 11:46 PM~20109718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for down 2 scale  :cheesy: que no  :0
> *


Damn that 58 is


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20109718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for down 2 scale  :cheesy: que no  :0
> *


ITS READY FOR THE STREETS MIKE !!!!!! SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET RANFLA


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats one clean sweet 58 bro, looiking good! :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 17 2011, 03:27 PM~20115583
> *thats one clean sweet 58 bro, looiking good! :0
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMMMMMMMMM MIKE THAT 58 CAME OUT COOL CARNAL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 16 2011, 08:46 PM~20109718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for down 2 scale  :cheesy: que no  :0
> *


EXCELLENT JOB ON THE 58 MIKE.. CAME OUT BADASS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 16 2011, 11:46 PM~20109718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more for down 2 scale  :cheesy: que no  :0
> *


This bish is a BAD MOFO!!! Is that lace you sprayed for the top?


And where did you get the seat decals?? :0 Shoot me a PM BRO!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: Wow, thats a sweet '58 bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

-just ripe+Mar 16 2011, 05:46 PM~20109718
[img--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(just ripe @ Mar 16 2011, 05:46 PM) [snapback]20109718
[img[/snapback]</div><div class='quotemain'>http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/1100_1989.JPG[/img]






















































 one more for down 2 scale  :cheesy: que no  :0
[/quo

just plain sick


----------



## candilove

bad ass 58 :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20117853
> *Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey mazdat nice car what color did you used


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Mar 17 2011, 07:58 PM~20117953
> *hey mazdat nice car what color did you used
> *


Not sure what color it is, it was painted with nail polish 

Thanx for the compliment Candilove :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:wave: thanx everyone :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 17 2011, 08:03 PM~20118013
> *  :wave: thanx everyone :wave:
> *


Hey Hijo, did a nice job on the 58 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Can I have it Mike??


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20117853
> *Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice mazdat!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 10:04 PM~20118036
> *Hey Hijo, did a nice job on the 58 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Can I have it Mike??
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 17 2011, 08:05 PM~20118052
> *:0 nice mazdat!! :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanx Mike!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 17 2011, 08:06 PM~20118058
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



Let go for a cruise in the 58


----------



## MAZDAT

Now its time to build me a quickie for the suede catagory...


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 10:08 PM~20118074
> *Let go for a cruise in the 58
> *











:rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 17 2011, 08:12 PM~20118122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Nice pic Mike!!!! It brings back memories of the cruising back in the day


----------



## ShowRodFreak

That under carriage is Killer :wow:


----------



## soloist

some more firme rides from the best mcc on the web, you homies got it going on! see you all in riverside!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20117853
> *Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 more flawless rides.. 
that 58 is bringing it hard. too..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 17 2011, 09:42 PM~20118989
> *more flawless rides..
> that 58 is bringing it hard. too..
> *



Thanx Hydro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20117853
> *Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 18 2011, 02:10 PM~20123344
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Smallz


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet old school ride Smallz! :0


----------



## gseeds

i like 58"s but i love this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!! real nice mike !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

man that is nice jorge !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass work, Jorge. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 2 2011, 01:46 AM~19994614
> *Putting some work in on my Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to try and finish this for the show, but it needs way to much work. Maybe next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the rest of this 65 dave ? :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Mar 18 2011, 04:14 PM~20124070-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that is nice jorge !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bugs-one_@Mar 18 2011, 04:16 PM~20124077
> *Bad ass work, Jorge. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx guys for the compliments!! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20117853
> *Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice to see it went to a good home glad you kept the same wheels on it


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 18 2011, 04:39 PM~20124202
> *wheres the rest of this 65 dave ? :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean next year Dave, we're barely in March :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Mar 18 2011, 05:39 PM~20124202-->
> 
> 
> 
> wheres the rest of this 65 dave ? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still working on it.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAZDAT_@Mar 18 2011, 05:49 PM~20124259
> *What do you mean next year Dave, we're barely in March :biggrin:
> *


Haha, I ment next years Riverside show. Trying to work on 10 projects at once, its hard to get anything done.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I need 2 go 2 that





> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Mar 18 2011, 06:01 PM~20124334
> *Still working on it.
> Haha, I ment next years Riverside show. Trying to work on 10 projects at once, its hard to get anything done.
> *


----------



## jimbo

Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..

Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:  

Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin: 

Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.   

Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!   

Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!    

Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!! :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?

Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...  

But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...


































Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...


----------



## jimbo

Oh yeah sorry bout the crappy cell phone pics... All I have for now...  :happysad:


----------



## gseeds

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! looking great jimbo !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

thats nice 





> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 06:50 PM~20124666
> *Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!!  :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 08:50 PM~20124666
> * got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie that is straight SICK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can only imagine the pearl patterns
over what you have already. PLEASE keep us posted bro !


----------



## jimbo

Thanks brothers I TRULY aprreciate it.. I'm tryin to do any little thing I can when I can... :happysad:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 07:50 PM~20124666
> *Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!!  :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...
> *


great work jimbo


----------



## jimbo

Thanks Willie much luvv OGee...


----------



## warsr67

Coming soon to Down 2 SCALE


----------



## jimbo

OOOOOOoooooo....... :0 Cant wait brother!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 17 2011, 08:50 PM~20117853
> *Got it done!!!!! Another one for Down 2 Scale!!!! Ready for the streets of Riverside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE MAZ... THATS' A NICE COLOR TOO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 06:50 PM~20124666
> *Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> HEY WUZ SUP JIMBO...THAT RIDE IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE...SILVER IS TAKEN CARE OF BRO..
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!!  :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 18 2011, 04:48 PM~20124252
> *nice to see it went to a good home glad you kept the same wheels on it
> *



Thanx Eric, I had to keep the same wheels, I think it matches the car


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

jimbo is that real car paint


----------



## MAZDAT

> Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!! :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Jimbo!!!!! Good to hear back from you. Excellent job on the pattern and candi work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

whats up brothas. :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 07:50 PM~20124666
> *Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!!  :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...
> *


  jimbo that 63 is kicking assssss!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: thanx bros for the comps on the 58 :h5: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 18 2011, 06:40 PM~20125065
> *VERY NICE MAZ... THATS' A NICE COLOR TOO
> *


Thanx Lalo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

Can somebody post up the info for the riverside show next week.

Thanks


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 07:50 PM~20124666
> *Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!!  :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...
> *



jimbo youza monster homie thats some wet ass plastic do your thang looks like your club is holding it down


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dammmm bros :wow: some sick work in here, keep up the good work  ill post some pics of the 67 chevelle soon keep up the tight work homies


----------



## MC562

All you guy are doing some bad ass work


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 20 2011, 09:01 AM~20134241
> *All you guy are doing some bad ass work
> *


YEAH WHAT ULI SAID! :h5:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas , here is the flyer for the riverside show . I know alll the Down 2 Scale brothers will be there. There will be noo excuses :biggrin: :biggrin: . I will be sending out more info via text and phone calls to arrange meet times and if anyone needs a ride. Give me or emilio a call if you have any questions. See you all at the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> 
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!! :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Jimbo!!!!! Good to hear back from you. Excellent job on the pattern and candi work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work jimbo..... :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 20 2011, 01:07 PM~20135180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fellas , here is the flyer for the riverside show . I know alll the Down 2 Scale brothers will be there. There will be noo excuses :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  I will be sending out more info via text and phone calls to arrange meet times and if anyone needs a ride. Give me or emilio a call if you have any questions. See you all at the show. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 18 2011, 06:50 PM~20124666
> *Hey guys sorry I been outta comission but layoffs at work got me hustlin to stay off tha list if you know what I'm sayin..  That and my side work keep me crazy busy since my ol lady dont work. You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! Hardly what u could say about me...  Sorry again brothers..
> 
> Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:
> 
> Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin:
> 
> Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.
> 
> Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!
> 
> Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!
> damn homie that paint job is sick much props! :wow:  :wow:
> Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!!  :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?
> 
> Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool about my lack of buildin time...
> 
> But i got a few updates on that tre I been workin onn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid sum candy over the patterns on the roof. Gonna use this as my base and lay some pearl patterns over it... Different blue pearls. Not much of an update but I at least lay paint when I can get a chance which is rare lately...
> *


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 18 2011, 08:21 PM~20124898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming soon to Down 2 SCALE
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackbeard1

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's one that I would like to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 05:01 PM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats coming out good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Here's one that I would to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think? 

















































[/quote]
Looking good bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> Thats coming out good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanx Dave!!! :biggrin:  



> Here's one that I would to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?


Looking good bro
[/quote]


Thanx Uli!!!!! :biggrin:  

Still have to build the fins for it, It may not make it to Riverside...I'm trying


----------



## LATIN SKULL

FUCK IT MAZDAT! THROW SOME BLACK PRIMER AND FINISH IT.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Mar 20 2011, 04:21 PM~20136700
> *FUCK IT MAZDAT! THROW SOME BLACK PRIMER AND FINISH IT.
> *



That's what I'm going to do, as soon as I build some fins for it


----------



## hocknberry

nice job re-workin that top!!
JIMBO......the tre is comin along amazing!! :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20136782
> *nice job re-workin that top!!
> JIMBO......the tre is comin along amazing!! :0
> *



Thanx Hock!!!! Its being a pain, slowly but surely


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 06:01 PM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


51 lookin good.....  :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 20 2011, 04:48 PM~20136920
> *51 lookin good.....   :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Hijo :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

I like this build....like what you did with the front doors...great job.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 20 2011, 05:27 PM~20137256
> *I like this build....like what you did with the front doors...great job.
> *



Thanx MKD!!!! Something different


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin) bad ass ranfla from back in the 90
willie sr for hinging the doors
and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all 












































1941 plymouth








64 impala ( hard times)


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 04:01 PM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! HOPE IT MAKES IT TO RIVERSIDE....LIKE THE PILLAR CHANGE UP


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 20 2011, 06:35 PM~20138064
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO!!! HOPE IT MAKES IT TO RIVERSIDE....LIKE THE PILLAR CHANGE UP
> *



Thanx LoLife!!!! I hope it make it too :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 04:01 PM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What do you guys think...skirts or no skirts? Also needing a hood bad!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

definitely skirts!!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20138059
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> willie sr for hinging the doors
> and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 plymouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala ( hard times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damm hijo looking good!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 08:07 PM~20138291
> *What do you guys think...skirts or no skirts? Also needing a hood bad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good with the curved side pillars.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 20 2011, 08:11 PM~20138978
> *Looks good with the curved side pillars.
> *


Thanx Truscale!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 07:35 PM~20138059
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> willie sr for hinging the doors
> and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 plymouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala ( hard times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yor 48 looks sick emilio the 41 :wow: and the 64 is just bad ass


----------



## sr.woodgrain

You guys been KILLIN it with the builds!!! 

Bigg Mike that 58 is straight up how I would hook one up!!  Baddass work brother!! :wow:  

Jorge that whip is sick as hell bro looks like a real runner! :biggrin: 

Willie Sr you always puttin down OGee what can I say,,.   

Kevv man u gotta twisted ass mind brutha lol but u holdin it down bruh much props!!   

Emilio brutha keep doin wat u doin man u surpassed me in the resin game brother!!!    

Road Dogg good to see u hangin in there brother u got skills!! :biggrin: Tha duece is COLD brother!! Did u handle that silver yet?

willie jr that 53 is lookng very nice homie ( can i have it )  

jimbo that tre is off the hook love wat u did on the roof to ( can i have it )  

Too many brothers killin it to listem all so thanks guys for bein so cool  

thnxz everyone for the compz on my 48 woody, 41 plymouth, 64 impala  


x2


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 20 2011, 09:15 PM~20138365
> *definitely skirts!!!
> *


looking good mazdat go with the skirts


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 21 2011, 07:24 PM~20146746
> *looking good  mazdat  go with the skirts
> *


Thanx Willie Sr!!!!! Skirts it is!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 04:35 PM~20138059
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> willie sr for hinging the doors
> and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just fukkin sick.....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 21 2011, 10:29 PM~20146812
> *thats just fukkin sick.....
> *


Agreeeeed !


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 05:01 PM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would like to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS GOING TO BE BAD ASS MAZ...ANOTHER EXCELLENT RIDE..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@Mar 20 2011, 04:36 PM~20136321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: :wow: SPEECHLESS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 07:35 PM~20138059
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> willie sr for hinging the doors
> and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 plymouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala ( hard times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN I LIKE'EM ALOT EMILIO...U ON A ROLL HOMIE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Coming soon to Down 2 SCALE
[/quote]

I BUILT ONE OF THIS SR. BUT I BET IS NOT AS BAD AS WUT YOU GONE PUT ON THE TABLE...HERE IS MINE...

















ANTENNA... LOL TRY TO DO A SMILE NOW CRY LATER.. LMMFAO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

AND LAS BTU NOT LEAST...HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WIT THE DEUCE..INTERIOR AND MOTOR DONE..JUST NEED TO PUT TOGETHER...


----------



## MAZDAT

> AND LAS BTU NOT LEAST...HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WIT THE DEUCE..INTERIOR AND MOTOR DONE..JUST NEED TO PUT TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color combination you did in the interior :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> AND LAS BTU NOT LEAST...HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WIT THE DEUCE..INTERIOR AND MOTOR DONE..JUST NEED TO PUT TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the color combination you did in the interior :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> YUP, LOOKING GOOD LALO , TIME TO WRAP IT UP FOR SATURDAY.
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANKS LS, AND MAZ IT'LL BE DONE..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I STILL NEED THE RIMS...SUNTN BIG LIKE 24'S MAYBE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

this is where im at with the 67 chevelle, 80% done just need to put all together, just waiting on some finishing things from the club fam. to send me what i need to get it done. :happysad:


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 21 2011, 10:01 AM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would like to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats gunna be one bad ass man! Love what you done with the back window too!


----------



## MAZDAT

> Thats gunna be one bad ass man! Love what you done with the back window too!
> 
> 
> Thanx Brant!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20138059
> *ok homies this is wat ive been working on in the past weeks.
> i want thank mazdat for donating the kit
> latin skull for letting me do this replica( touch of latin)  bad ass ranfla from back  in the 90
> willie sr for hinging the doors
> and to all my club brothers for all ur advise thnxz you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1941 plymouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 impala ( hard times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG WEY,THE WOODY CAME OUT BADASS.VERY NICE.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 23 2011, 12:02 AM~20157786
> *this is where im at with the 67 chevelle, 80% done just need to put all together, just waiting on some finishing things from the club fam. to send me what i need to get it done.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride as always gil,  your parts are on the way bro.


----------



## warsr67

> Coming soon to Down 2 SCALE


I BUILT ONE OF THIS SR. BUT I BET IS NOT AS BAD AS WUT YOU GONE PUT ON THE TABLE...HERE IS MINE...

















ANTENNA... LOL TRY TO DO A SMILE NOW CRY LATER.. LMMFAO
















[/quote]
THIS RIDE IS LOOKING BAD LALO   ALL THE RIDE WE BUILD ARE BAD COMMING FROM THE FAMILA.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> I BUILT ONE OF THIS SR. BUT I BET IS NOT AS BAD AS WUT YOU GONE PUT ON THE TABLE...HERE IS MINE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANTENNA... LOL TRY TO DO A SMILE NOW CRY LATER.. LMMFAO


THIS RIDE IS LOOKING BAD LALO   ALL THE RIDE WE BUILD ARE BAD COMMING FROM THE FAMILA.  
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1+Mar 22 2011, 07:01 PM~20155135-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND LAS BTU NOT LEAST...HERE'S WHERE I'M AT WIT THE DEUCE..INTERIOR AND MOTOR DONE..JUST NEED TO PUT TOGETHER...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey lalo ur 62 is coming out very nice homie ( can i have it ) :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 22 2011, 11:02 PM~20157786
> *this is where im at with the 67 chevelle, 80% done just need to put all together, just waiting on some finishing things from the club fam. to send me what i need to get it done.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey gil thats a bad ass car ur building there brother good job homie


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 23 2011, 12:02 AM~20157786
> *this is where im at with the 67 chevelle, 80% done just need to put all together, just waiting on some finishing things from the club fam. to send me what i need to get it done.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that 67 is sweeeeet gil :wow:


----------



## just ripe

> Coming soon to Down 2 SCALE


I BUILT ONE OF THIS SR. BUT I BET IS NOT AS BAD AS WUT YOU GONE PUT ON THE TABLE...HERE IS MINE...

















ANTENNA... LOL TRY TO DO A SMILE NOW CRY LATER.. LMMFAO
















[/quote]
:thumbsup: sweeeeet hijo!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 20 2011, 06:01 PM~20136542
> *Here's one that I would like to finish for Riverside show, still a little rough..then again black primer is going on it, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: 51 lookin clean hijo...... :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 23 2011, 08:43 PM~20165746
> *:guns:  :guns: 51 lookin clean hijo...... :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Thanx Mike :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Mar 23 2011, 12:02 AM~20157786
> *this is where im at with the 67 chevelle, 80% done just need to put all together, just waiting on some finishing things from the club fam. to send me what i need to get it done.  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chingon wey


----------



## warsr67

ANOTHER ONE FOR DOWN2SCALE 53 IS READY FOR THE STREETS


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 24 2011, 06:22 PM~20171766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER ONE FOR DOWN2SCALE  53 IS READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


 :thumbsup: 53 is clean willie!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

> That came out nice Willie
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

anyone coming through fontana for the show i may need a lift


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> hey lalo ur 62 is coming out very nice homie ( can i have it ) :biggrin:
> 
> YEAH SOON AS THE SHOW IS OVER. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 24 2011, 05:22 PM~20171766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER ONE FOR DOWN2SCALE  53 IS READY FOR THE STREETS
> *


THIS RIDE CAME OUT HELLA NICE SR. AS ALWAYS A FIRME RIDE FROM ONE OF THE BEST.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZ AND GIL, YOUR RIDES ARE LOOKING VERY GOOD VATOS KNT WAIT TILL THEY'RE DONE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I WUNT TO THANK EVERYBODY WHO COMMENTED ON MY STUFF. IT MEANS ALOT TO ME TO RECEIVE THESE KIND OF COMMENTS... THANX AGAIN MI FAMILIA.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hope to see these in person in riverside!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Alright people...who's going to Riverside?

Roll Call!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20176921
> *Alright people...who's going to Riverside?
> 
> Roll Call!!!
> *


IT DOES'NT LOOK LIKE I'M A MAKE IT THIS YR  :0 :wow: :ninja: :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 25 2011, 08:04 AM~20177337
> *IT DOES'NT LOOK LIKE I'M A MAKE IT THIS YR   :0  :wow: :ninja: :biggrin:
> *


WTF!!!  :ang :uh: ry:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 07:04 AM~20176921
> *Alright people...who's going to Riverside?
> 
> Roll Call!!!
> *



im good to go :biggrin: ...oh yeah bring the goods and we can swap there bro


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 25 2011, 08:58 AM~20177687
> *im good to go :biggrin: ...oh yeah bring the goods and we can swap there bro
> *


Cool bro


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 09:04 AM~20176921
> *Alright people...who's going to Riverside?
> 
> Roll Call!!!
> *


i,m down just need a ride bro's!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 25 2011, 09:00 AM~20177699
> *i,m down just need a ride bro's!!!!
> *


I got cha Chris


----------



## undead white boy

Undead's going and he'll be bringing the dead body removal car just incase :wow: :wow: 


on the real i got some ninja build that i got done so yall betta whatch out


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 12:00 PM~20178084
> *I got cha Chris
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Mar 25 2011, 10:04 AM~20177337
> *IT DOES'NT LOOK LIKE I'M A MAKE IT THIS YR   :0  :wow: :ninja: :biggrin:
> *


damn!!!! big dogg i was looking forward to seeing you there bro!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

54 is ready for the streets.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2011, 04:41 PM~20180729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 is ready for the streets.
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 25 2011, 11:04 AM~20176921
> *Alright people...who's going to Riverside?
> 
> Roll Call!!!
> *


Good Luck to all the guys at the show !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

THANK'S MR. SEEDS!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2011, 05:41 PM~20180729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 is ready for the streets.
> *


 :cheesy: 

nice


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2011, 06:41 PM~20180729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 is ready for the streets.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2011, 04:41 PM~20180729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 is ready for the streets.
> *


GANGSTA!! swing by and pick me up ... LOL


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 25 2011, 06:37 PM~20181557
> *Good Luck to all the guys at the show !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2!!!! :x: :x:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks to all the D2S brothas I meet today at citrus national sorry I couldn't stay longer but there will be others and I will definitely be hitting u brothas up on tips and tricks after seeing the stuff u built in person all I'ma say is WOWx10!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 02:54 PM~20186988
> *Thanks to all the D2S brothas I meet today at citrus national sorry I couldn't stay longer but there will be others and I will definitely be hitting u brothas up on tips and tricks after seeing the stuff u built in person all I'ma say is WOWx10!!!!
> *


 PICTURES? :biggrin:


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 05:33 PM~20187189
> *PICTURES? :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 02:54 PM~20186988
> *Thanks to all the D2S brothas I meet today at citrus national sorry I couldn't stay longer but there will be others and I will definitely be hitting u brothas up on tips and tricks after seeing the stuff u built in person all I'ma say is WOWx10!!!!
> *


Hey lorenzo it was a pleasure to have met you as well. We all look forward to seeing you at the next meeting and we will most definitly help you with anything you need. You are welcome to come and hang with us anything. Good seein you at the show. Peace,  :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas , Give me a little time to edit and post the citris show pics. I promise you wont be disappointed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

Good seeing all you guys out again. Congrats to all the guys that took home awards. See you at the next show.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 26 2011, 07:08 PM~20188187
> *Good seeing all you guys out again. Congrats to all the guys that took home awards. See you at the next show.
> *


THANKS AL CONGRATS TO YOU ALL ALSO.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 26 2011, 06:31 PM~20187949
> *Hey lorenzo it was a pleasure to have met you as well. We all look forward to seeing you at the  next meeting and we will most definitly help you with anything  you need. You are welcome to come and hang with us anything. Good seein you at the show. Peace,    :thumbsup:
> *


  x2!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS. OTHER WILL BE POSTED LATER .


----------



## warsr67

[OK


----------



## warsr67

OK


----------



## undead white boy

killin em with originallity









thats right the crazy hearse driving white boy took third in the low low catagory TIIIIIIIIIGHT









some updated shots of what i did after i posted it up last time


----------



## undead white boy

now heres the ninja builds i did
the 59 eldo


----------



## just ripe

:drama: :drama: :drama: DOWN 2 SCALE IN RIVERSIDE TODAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

and my cobra


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 26 2011, 05:58 PM~20188433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:  :drama:  :drama: DOWN 2 SCALE  IN RIVERSIDE TODAY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DAMN I SHOULD HAVE WAITED LOL!!


----------



## just ripe




----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20187949
> *Hey lorenzo it was a pleasure to have met you as well. We all look forward to seeing you at the  next meeting and we will most definitly help you with anything  you need. You are welcome to come and hang with us anything. Good seein you at the show. Peace,    :thumbsup:
> *


Just say when brotha and I'm there I gots lots to learn and what way to learn than from some of the best that do it!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Mar 26 2011, 06:04 PM~20188473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the car in the first pic! I gota get more pics


----------



## LoLife4Life

CONGRATS ON ALL THE PLAQUES BROTHAS!! HOPE I CAN ADD SOME TO MY WALL NEXT TIME ARROUND


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2011, 08:53 PM~20188417
> *killin em with originallity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right the crazy hearse driving white boy took third in the low low catagory TIIIIIIIIIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updated shots of what i did after i posted it up last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Porsche is fuckin awesome bro! Caddy looks sweet too! Congrats


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 08:08 PM~20188495
> *Love the car in the first pic! I gota get more pics
> *


  THANX BRO!!!


----------



## undead white boy

just to throw it out there. its always a good day to kick it with you guys at the shows. when you guys helped me out and hooked it up with food it ment more to me then i showed. im deeply thankful for that and when i said i'll pay it back i intend to in full with intrest. i normally hate borrowing money and asking for help but today i was very grateful for it. because of the help out i got home in one piece and with some fuel to spare. So the next show out here in the IE everyone is invited to my pad for a after the show kick back to show my thanks for today. pm me or text me with what you guys would like and i'll see if i can get it.

again thank you fam


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 26 2011, 07:13 PM~20188523
> *That Porsche is fuckin awesome bro! Caddy looks sweet too! Congrats
> *


thanks bro im still trying


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2011, 07:16 PM~20188544
> *just to throw it out there. its always a good day to kick it with you guys at the shows. when you guys helped me out and hooked it up with food it ment more to me then i showed. im deeply thankful for that and when i said i'll pay it back i intend to in full with intrest. i normally hate borrowing money and asking for help but today i was very grateful for it. because of the help out i got home in one piece and with some fuel to spare. So the next show out here in the IE everyone is invited to my pad for a after the show kick back to show my thanks for today. pm me or text me with what you guys would like and i'll see if i can get it.
> 
> again thank you fam
> *


thats wat we do kevin were one big famila brothers help other brthers out u owe nothing to us just keep doing wat ur doing homie and ur welcome lil brother 

DOWN 2 SCALE for life homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 02:54 PM~20186988
> *Thanks to all the D2S brothas I meet today at citrus national sorry I couldn't stay longer but there will be others and I will definitely be hitting u brothas up on tips and tricks after seeing the stuff u built in person all I'ma say is WOWx10!!!!
> *


Glad you were able to make it and meet with some of the members.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 26 2011, 05:31 PM~20187949
> *Hey lorenzo it was a pleasure to have met you as well. We all look forward to seeing you at the  next meeting and we will most definitly help you with anything  you need. You are welcome to come and hang with us anything. Good seein you at the show. Peace,    :thumbsup:
> *


x10 homie


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 26 2011, 06:08 PM~20188187
> *Good seeing all you guys out again. Congrats to all the guys that took home awards. See you at the next show.
> *


congrats to M.C.B.A members for there wins nice seen u guys again


----------



## sr.woodgrain

congrats to all the club brothers for ur wins, it is a plessure to have hung out with all you guys 2day.  

ooooooooohhhhhhhh by the way we found k.b his donig fine. no more missing persons ......................lol  :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by warsr67+Mar 26 2011, 06:45 PM~20188397-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS. OTHER WILL BE POSTED LATER .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by undead white [email protected] 26 2011, 06:53 PM~20188417
> *killin em with originallity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right the crazy hearse driving white boy took third in the low low catagory TIIIIIIIIIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some updated shots of what i did after i posted it up last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-just ripe_@Mar 26 2011, 07:04 PM~20188473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 07:31 PM~20188638
> *congrats to all the club brothers for ur wins, it is a plessure to have hung out with all you guys 2day.
> 
> ooooooooohhhhhhhh by the way we found k.b  his donig fine. no more missing persons ......................lol    :biggrin:      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


wheres the reward? lol i thought i seen him on a wanted...................... i.....i.....mean missing persons poster on the way there today.
funny thing is the cops pulled me over and showed me a pic of kb asking if i seen him and if they could look in the back for him............hmm



oh and i said i seen him in russia so if you avoid russia bro your safe :thumbsup: lol jk


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 08:22 PM~20188579
> *thats wat we do kevin were one big famila  brothers help other brthers out  u owe nothing to us  just keep doing wat ur  doing homie  and ur welcome lil brother
> 
> DOWN 2 SCALE for life  homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey woodgrain i couldnt say it no better bro!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: this is what this family is all about having fun doing what we love to do!!!! :biggrin: and congrates to MR. SR., KEVIN, and last but not lease JUST RIP you clean house bro!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and to M.C.B.A for the awards, oh!!! before i forget to my boy BIG DOGG keep doing what you do bro!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey brothas do any of u gave a FACEBOOK page??


----------



## LoLife4Life

My bad I meant "Have" Lol


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 01:54 PM~20186988
> *Thanks to all the D2S brothas I meet today at citrus national sorry I couldn't stay longer but there will be others and I will definitely be hitting u brothas up on tips and tricks after seeing the stuff u built in person all I'ma say is WOWx10!!!!
> *



It was definately a pleasure of meeting you  , Whenever you need anything or help on something, just ask. That's what we do, help when needed.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20188579
> *thats wat we do kevin were one big famila  brothers help other brthers out  u owe nothing to us  just keep doing wat ur  doing homie  and ur welcome lil brother
> 
> DOWN 2 SCALE for life  homies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



X10


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 06:25 PM~20188602
> *congrats to M.C.B.A  members for  there wins nice seen u guys again
> *



Congrats to all the M.C.B.A members, and everyone else who won. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's my pics of the winning car.... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

:h5: way to go MAZ!!  came out nice!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 07:28 PM~20189099
> *:h5: way to go MAZ!!  came out nice!!
> *



Thanx Hock!!!! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 PM~20189025
> *Here's my pics of the winning car.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!! maz i forgot about you bro congrates :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and thanks for that ride and the hype coffe this morning i really appriciated bro!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

i would like thank all the D2S fam for letting me hang with u today had a great time @ the show had lots of fun hope we can do it again soon and congrats to all the winners specaily kevin well desrve win bro u earned lil bro :THUMBSUP:and to my good homie chris tks brother for the good words homie and to all the DOWN-II- SCALE FAMILY KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK FELLAS YOU GUYS ARE DOING A GREAT JOB REPPING THE NAME  and keep doing what u do best and thats buildin them bad ass rides :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :drama: uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAS ANY ONE OPEN THE DOORS ON A 76 CAPRICE??? IF SO CAN I GET A HOW TO NEED TO GET READY FOR NNL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 25 2011, 05:41 PM~20180729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 is ready for the streets.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 26 2011, 08:38 PM~20189156
> *DAMN!!!! maz i forgot about you bro congrates :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and thanks for that ride and the hype coffe this morning i really appriciated bro!!!!!!
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> DAMN!!!! maz i forgot about you bro congrates :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and thanks for that ride and the hype coffe this morning i really appriciated bro!!!!!!
> 
> 
> No problem Chris


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 08:59 PM~20188839
> *My bad I meant "Have" Lol
> *


YA homie!!! i got one i dont have no models on there but i got some bad women in my friends LOL!!!!! :biggrin: but you can hit me up go to christopher hicks bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 26 2011, 07:59 PM~20189282
> *YA homie!!! i got one i dont have no models on there but i got some bad women in my friends LOL!!!!! :biggrin: but you can hit me up go to christopher hicks bro!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I POST MY STUFF THERE TOO THATS WHY I WAS ASKING! I MIGHT HAVE TO STEAL SOME OF UR FRIENDS LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2011, 07:16 PM~20188544
> *just to throw it out there. its always a good day to kick it with you guys at the shows. when you guys helped me out and hooked it up with food it ment more to me then i showed. im deeply thankful for that and when i said i'll pay it back i intend to in full with intrest. i normally hate borrowing money and asking for help but today i was very grateful for it. because of the help out i got home in one piece and with some fuel to spare. So the next show out here in the IE everyone is invited to my pad for a after the show kick back to show my thanks for today. pm me or text me with what you guys would like and i'll see if i can get it.
> 
> again thank you fam
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT BRO, WE GLADLY HELPED YOU OUT, THATS WUT THIS FAMILY DOES, WE STICK TOGETHER AND HELP EACH OTHER WHEN IN NEED... DONT NEED TO DO N E THING SPECIAL EITHER, A SIMPLE THANX WORK JUST RIGHT, LIKE MIKE SAID IT @ THE MEET "IF N E BODY NEEDS HELP JUST SAY IT AND WE WILL HELP THE BROTHERS IN NEED.... ISN'T THIS A GRRRRREAT FAMILIA? GOD BLESS ALL THE BROTHERS IN DOWN 2 SCALE... PEACE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 07:23 PM~20188589
> *x10 homie
> *



X 100000


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 07:58 PM~20188836
> *Hey brothas do any of u gave a FACEBOOK page??
> *


I DO... EDUARDO RIVAS. DONT HAVE SHIT IN IT THOUGH, I HAVENT HAD IT TOO LONG, PLUS I DONT KNOW HOW TO DO SHIT ON IT. I'M TRYING TO LEARN TO UPLOAD PIX. BUT HIT ME UP ANYWAY BRO.


----------



## LoLife4Life

A CHRIS IMA NEED TO NARROW THAT DOWN THERES FIVE PEOPLE WITH THAT EXACT NAME LOL....WHATS UR PROFILE PIC


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 26 2011, 08:38 PM~20189156
> *DAMN!!!! maz i forgot about you bro congrates :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: and thanks for that ride and the hype coffe this morning i really appriciated bro!!!!!!
> *


DAMN MAZ MAYBE NEXT TIME YOU'LL GIVE ME A RIDE...J/K


----------



## LoLife4Life

SAME TO U ROAD DOGG LOL IS URS THE TOP FLIGHT SECURITY LOL


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 10:01 PM~20189302
> *I POST MY STUFF THERE TOO THATS WHY I WAS ASKING! I MIGHT HAVE TO STEAL SOME OF UR FRIENDS LOL
> *


no promblem bro!!!! if you not doing nothing you can come and hang out im always home i stay in carson my doors are open!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THAT'S THE ONE, BLACK UNIFORM...THAT WUZ A HALLOWEEN PARTY, AND I DIDNT HAVE A COSTUME SO I WORE MY WORK CLOTHES. LMAO
WUT NAME R U UNDER.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 26 2011, 10:15 PM~20189409
> *no promblem bro!!!! if you not doing nothing you can come and hang out im always home i stay in carson my doors are open!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I forgot to say that's for everybody!!!!!! :biggrin: when ever you fell you want to get away and hang out it's all good my 2nd family!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 26 2011, 08:15 PM~20189409
> *no promblem bro!!!! if you not doing nothing you can come and hang out im always home i stay in carson my doors are open!!!! :biggrin:
> *



WTF!! SOUNDED SUSPECT LOL JUST KIDDING :biggrin: SO WHATS UR PROFILE PICK BRO


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I WUNT TO CONGRATULATE EVERYONE WHO WON...MIKE..U CLEANE HOUSE BRO. WILLIE SR. KEVIN, FRANK AND TO ALL THE MCBA GUYS THAT WON CONGRATS TO YOU...... DOWN 2 SCALE DOING BIG THINGS.


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG I SENT A REQUEST ALREADY FUNNY PICS THE ONE WITH GIRL HOLDING THE GAT TO UR HEAD LOL


----------



## Smallz

Congrats guys! Great show.


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 10:06 PM~20189335
> *A CHRIS IMA NEED TO NARROW THAT DOWN THERES FIVE PEOPLE WITH THAT EXACT NAME LOL....WHATS UR PROFILE PIC
> *


my bad bro!!! i have on all black with the blk. washington hat and the chain!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20189478
> *ROAD DOGG I SENT A REQUEST ALREADY FUNNY PICS THE ONE WITH GIRL HOLDING THE GAT TO UR HEAD LOL
> *


BITCH IS LUCKY I DIDNT BRING MY GAT TO THAT PARTY, OR SHE WOULD'VE SHIT IN HER PANTS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 26 2011, 09:22 PM~20189480
> *Congrats guys! Great show.
> *


THANX BRO...NICE SEEING YOU GUYS AGAIN...TILL NEXT TIME


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 26 2011, 08:22 PM~20189483
> *my bad bro!!! i have on all black with the blk. washington hat and the chain!!!!!
> *



NAH! DONT SEE IT FUCK IT REQUEST ME LORENZO ROJAS I HAVE THE SAME PICK AS MY AVATAR ON HERE


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ElRafa

Congrats to all the fellas that took some awards at the show. You guys are as usual puttin it down Keep up the sick work!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 26 2011, 08:35 PM~20188661
> *wheres the reward? lol i thought i seen him on a wanted...................... i.....i.....mean missing persons poster on the way there today.
> funny thing is the cops pulled me over and showed me a pic of kb asking if i seen him and if they could look in the back for him............hmm
> oh and i said i seen him in russia so if you avoid russia bro your safe :thumbsup: lol jk
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 09:28 PM~20189538
> *NAH! DONT SEE IT FUCK IT REQUEST ME LORENZO ROJAS I HAVE THE SAME PICK AS MY AVATAR ON HERE
> *


CANT FIND HIM EITHER.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 26 2011, 09:41 PM~20189651
> *CANT FIND HIM EITHER.
> *



thats cuzz his hidding, its like easter u have to go look for him lol hahahahaha


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 10:45 PM~20189688
> *thats cuzz his hidding, its like easter u have to go look for him lol hahahahaha
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 08:45 PM~20189688
> *thats cuzz his hidding, its like easter u have to go look for him lol hahahahaha
> *



LMNOOOOO!! FUCK THAT I DONT NEED TO SEE HIM THAT BAD :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20189634
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR THE RIDE BRO. AS ALWAYS YOU CAME THROUGH FOR A BROTHER... BIG THANKS...BUT MEMEBER WUT I TOLD YOU.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 09:45 PM~20189688
> *thats cuzz his hidding, its like easter u have to go look for him lol hahahahaha
> *


LMMFAO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 26 2011, 10:50 PM~20189747
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR THE RIDE BRO. AS ALWAYS YOU CAME THROUGH FOR A BROTHER... BIG THANKS...BUT MEMEBER WUT I TOLD YOU.
> *


  always a pleasure to help a brother out.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 09:50 PM~20189744
> *LMNOOOOO!! FUCK THAT I DONT NEED TO SEE HIM THAT BAD  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20189775
> * always a pleasure to help a brother out.
> *


NOW GIVE ME BACK MY MODEL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MODELS


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 26 2011, 10:01 PM~20189868
> *MODELS
> *


 now u give me my model back ( pomona ) :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 26 2011, 11:01 PM~20189864
> *NOW GIVE ME BACK MY MODEL
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 07:41 PM~20189178
> *HAS ANY ONE OPEN THE DOORS ON A 76 CAPRICE??? IF SO CAN I GET A HOW TO NEED TO GET READY FOR NNL
> *


ANY ONE :uh: :scrutinize: :yes: :no:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 10:08 PM~20189940
> *ANY ONE :uh:  :scrutinize:  :yes:  :no:
> *


not me lorenzo never  sorry


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20189940
> *ANY ONE :uh:  :scrutinize:  :yes:  :no:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

I see you guys had a good time.. and put it down for each other..
congrats on all the wins... and cool yall made it there safe and made it back.
Im waiting to see more pictures.... 

ps its no surprise that none of yall are looking any younger.. Me too.. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 26 2011, 11:16 PM~20190015
> *I see you guys had a good time.. and put it down for each other..
> congrats on all the wins... and cool yall made it there safe and made it back.
> Im waiting to see more pictures....
> 
> ps its no surprise that none of yall are looking any younger.. Me too.. :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 10:19 PM~20190040
> *:wow:
> *


 It must be really hard to be a judge at one of them events.. 
I just looked at 184 pictures,,, and I dont think I would have scored the 70 impala 
as first place 60 or newer.. that 70 is sicker than anything I could ever do. but I think i would have scored some other cars with higher points.. ? 
and i see the 55 took third in lo lo's 59 and older.. I am curious what took 1st and 2nd
like I said, I was not there and maybe i dont know what to look for? but I seen some super shit that did not place.. warsa's 62..and the she devil model! just for starters..
no dis intended.. maybe i need to learn more about judging?..


----------



## LoLife4Life

I was thinking the same thing HYPE!!   :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## gseeds

Congrats to all My Down 2 Scales brothers ,looks like its was a great day to be together. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 27 2011, 12:12 AM~20190404
> *It must be really hard to be a judge at one of them events..
> I just looked at 184 pictures,,, and I dont think I would have scored the 70 impala
> as first place 60 or newer..  that 70 is sicker than anything I could ever do. but I think i would have scored some other cars with higher points.. ?
> and i see the 55 took third in lo lo's 59 and older.. I am curious what took 1st and 2nd
> like I said, I was not there and maybe i dont know what to look for? but I seen some super shit that did not place..  warsa's 62..and the she devil model! just for starters..
> no dis intended.. maybe i need to learn more about judging?..
> *


ya there were some really nice rides there.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wut up my D2S fam, que pasa!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2011, 07:33 PM~20195507
> *wut up my D2S fam, que pasa!
> *


Waiting on you to come back bro. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas , Sorry for the delay i was not feeling to well so here you go some pictures from the show. Congrats to all the M.C.B.A. members for all you wins it was good to see you all and laying it down on the table. And to all the Down 2 Scale brithers it was a really good turn out for us as a club and a real good time hanging with you all . Congrats to al l the member who won . Just ripe you rkilling it out , warsr wat can i say except awesome work as usual, undead keep up the good work .... your even surprizing yourself. Mazdat , im going to have to step it up to compete with you great work.... All the down2scale great work. ... Enough talk here you go.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 27 2011, 07:22 PM~20196050
> *Ok fellas , Sorry for the delay i was not feeling to well so here you go some pictures from the show.  Congrats to all the M.C.B.A.  members for all you wins it was good to see you all and laying it down on the table. And to all the Down 2 Scale brithers it was a really good turn out for us as a club and a real good time hanging with you all . Congrats  to al l the member who won . Just ripe you rkilling it out , warsr wat can i say except awesome work as usual, undead keep up the good work .... your even surprizing yourself. Mazdat , im going to have to step it up to compete with you great work.... All the down2scale great work. ... Enough talk here you go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cars


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont......


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 27 2011, 05:54 PM~20195729
> *Waiting on you to come back bro. :biggrin:
> *


i just got all comfortable, again. ill see what i can do!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

congrats fellas on the wins i wish i could have made it, looks like it was a good turn out keep them wins coming on the next shows.


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## DEUCES76

nice pics bro


----------



## Hydrohype

great stuff..


----------



## chilly willie

cont......


----------



## chilly willie

cont.... Lunch time for the Down 2 Scale boys


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

clean-ass rides! thx for the pics willie :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

wow man, so many great builds there :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 27 2011, 09:15 PM~20197861
> *cont.... Lunch time for the Down 2 Scale boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow, you guys are rolling deep! :0 trucha!


----------



## chilly willie

Well fellas i hope you enjoyed the pics as much as i enjoyed takeing them. I want to say congrats to all the winners at the show and to all the participants in the show . Down 2 Scale had a real good time talking and mingleing with everyone. I would like to thank Frank Bigg dog Fernandez and cisco for hanging with us down2 scale boys. You all are welcome to hang anytime had a great time. Until next time see you guys..... Chilly willie


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: x-100 on the pics


----------



## undead white boy

so guys im working with a mpc 73 mustang mach 1 kit. it has no door panels. so could you guys help out with a step by step with pictures how to scratch build the door panels?


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20189025
> *Here's my pics of the winning car.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great build. Killer detail on the engine.


----------



## Siim123

Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2011, 10:08 PM~20197245
> *i just got all comfortable, again.  ill see what i can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT TO HERE FROM YOU JOE ,WORK IS LOOKING GOOD .LIKE WE SAY BUILD
FOR THE FUN OF IT !! WHEN YOU CAN .


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thanks for the pics. Congrats to everyone on their WIN's.


Don


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 28 2011, 04:48 AM~20199112
> *Great build. Killer detail on the engine.
> *


Thanx RaiderPride!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2011, 10:08 PM~20197245
> *i just got all comfortable, again.  ill see what i can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKING GOOD WITH ALL THOSE NEW TROPHIES FELLAS! :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

EXCUSE ME CALL OUT KB ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ANY CAR! 
BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY 
WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
ANYTHING GOES! 
2 MONTHS DEAD LINE 

UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno: hno: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty:


UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 07:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :sprint:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 07:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


Oh no, This gonna be good :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Dem fighting words!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 08:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Wat the hell.................


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 08:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


you know hes not going to answer mr pizza man woodgrain. He is scared :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: and beside he going to get his but kicked...... lol lol lol :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: hahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Mar 27 2011, 09:25 PM~20197405
> *cont.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are some bad ass builds homies much props!! love that red 64:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Mar 29 2011, 07:05 AM~20208561
> *these are some bad ass builds homies much props!! love that red 64:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: Pina


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 09:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


 :0 :ugh: :around:  hno: :wow: :x: :ninja: :sprint: :boink: :run: :drama:


----------



## warsr67

a little some thing. hinge doors &hood ,trunk ?????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 09:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 09:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


3 months and your on. :squint: :naughty: :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 11:37 PM~20214188
> *3 months and your on. :squint:  :naughty:  :boink:  :nicoderm:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead  Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?  


























I applied primer this pass Sunday too


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 09:51 PM~20214330
> *It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead   Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied primer this pass Sunday too
> *


thats bad azz bro.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 28 2011, 08:23 PM~20205486
> *EXCUSE ME  CALL OUT KB  ( KUSTOM BUILDER )FOR BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ANY CAR!
> BUILD BY US AND (ONLY US ) NO THIRD PARTY
> WHEN MODEL IS DONE TRADE CARS!
> ANYTHING GOES!
> 2 MONTHS DEAD LINE
> 
> UNLESS UR ??????????????? hno:  hno:    :run:  :run:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> UR BUDDY SR.WOODGRAIN
> *


 :scrutinize: WAT DOES THIS MEAN YES OR NO DONT LET CHILLY WILLY PUNK YOU MY FRIEND UNLESS UR hno: hno: hno: hno: PROVE ME WRONG HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 29 2011, 10:07 PM~20214444
> *:scrutinize: WAT DOES THIS MEAN  YES OR NO  DONT LET CHILLY WILLY PUNK YOU MY FRIEND  UNLESS UR  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: PROVE ME WRONG HOMIE
> *


cant read?look up.
p.s. im not worried about willie.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM~20214330
> *It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead   Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied primer this pass Sunday too
> *


HELL YEH I LOVE THOSE SKIRTS CAN I HAVE THEM :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 09:08 PM~20214457
> *cant read?look up.
> p.s. im not worried about willie.
> *


SO WAT DO YOU SAY SI O NO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 29 2011, 10:10 PM~20214478
> *SO WAT DO YOU SAY SI O NO
> *


3 months?yes


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 09:11 PM~20214483
> *3 months?yes
> *


2 1/2 MONTHS HALF WAY HOMIE BUT YOU HAVE TO COMPLETED NO EXCUSES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 29 2011, 08:09 PM~20214462
> *HELL YEH I LOVE THOSE SKIRTS CAN I HAVE THEM :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *



Yeah, I'll let you have them....after the show :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 08:11 PM~20214483
> *3 months?yes
> *



:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 29 2011, 10:14 PM~20214497
> *2 1/2 MONTHS HALF WAY HOMIE BUT YOU HAVE TO COMPLETED NO EXCUSES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


no 3 or nothing.i dont want to be rushed.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 08:19 PM~20214542
> *no 3 or nothing.i dont want to be rushed.
> *



:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

:cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 08:22 PM~20214563
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 10:24 PM~20214585
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 08:24 PM~20214588
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 07:51 PM~20214330
> *It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead   Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied primer this pass Sunday too
> *




thats bad ass bro!! the skirts look nice cant wait to start m 48!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 29 2011, 08:27 PM~20214629
> *thats bad ass bro!! the skirts look nice cant wait to start m 48!!
> *



Thanx Lorenzo!!! 48....Nice!!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 09:19 PM~20214542
> *no 3 or nothing.i dont want to be rushed.
> *


2 WEEKS IS NOT GOING TO MAKE A DIFFRENTS, I GUESS CHILLY WILLY IS RIGHT  2 1/2 MONTHS IS MORE THEN ENOUGH TIME TO BUILD HIT ME UP WHEN UR READY FOR THIS :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 09:08 PM~20214457
> *cant read?look up.
> p.s. im not worried about willie.
> *


 :wow: :wow: You should be. Punk. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 29 2011, 09:14 PM~20214497
> *2 1/2 MONTHS HALF WAY HOMIE BUT YOU HAVE TO COMPLETED NO EXCUSES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


He is going to need a year and it still wont be done. ..... Wasnt there supposed to be a 62 lowrod built by riverside???? i remember laidframe brought him some nice rims and tires for it. I told laidframe to let me have them cause they would never get used. Case closed.... :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 29 2011, 09:19 PM~20214542
> *no 3 or nothing.i dont want to be rushed.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM~20214330
> *It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead   Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied primer this pass Sunday too
> *


I like it alot bro . This is sweet.


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 PM~20214330
> *It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead   Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied primer this pass Sunday too
> *


nice looking skirts 51 looks good :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+Mar 30 2011, 03:31 AM~20216392-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like it alot bro . This is sweet.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanx Willie Jr!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candilove_@Mar 30 2011, 04:34 AM~20216539
> *nice looking skirts 51 looks good :wow:
> *



Thanx Candilove!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm back working on 49 SLEDAN too!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 06:48 AM~20217141
> *I'm back working on 49 SLEDAN too!!!
> *


:thumbsup: :ninja: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## MAZDAT

I got some sad news today that Mike Mendoza's ( Just Ripe) mom past away today due to medical reasons, may her rest in peace :angel: :angel: My condolences go out to Mike and his family. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:35 PM~20219616
> *I got some sad news today that Mike Mendoza's ( Just Ripe) mom past away today due to medical reasons, may her rest in peace :angel:  :angel:  My condolences go out to Mike and his family.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Sorry to hear that, I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 02:35 PM~20219616
> *I got some sad news today that Mike Mendoza's ( Just Ripe) mom past away today due to medical reasons, may her rest in peace :angel:  :angel:  My condolences go out to Mike and his family.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


Mike I'm real sorry to hear about your loss bro.if you need anything,I'm a phone call away.god bless your mom,you and your family.


----------



## LoLife4Life

My condolences !! It's never good to hear some ones loved one has passed my prayers go out to him and his family


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Thoughts and Prayers my friend


----------



## LATIN SKULL

I'M VERY SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS MIKE.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 30 2011, 02:56 PM~20219737
> *My condolences !! It's never good to hear some ones loved one has passed my prayers go out to him and his family
> *


SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BROTHER . MAY THE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST COMFORT
YOU AND YOUR FAMILEY IN THIS TIME OF NEED..AS HE HELPS US WE ARE ABLE TO CONFORT OTHERS IN THIS TIME OF NEED. :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2011, 02:57 PM~20220778
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BROTHER  . MAY THE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST COMFORT
> YOU AND YOUR FAMILEY IN THIS TIME OF NEED..AS HE HELPS US WE ARE ABLE TO CONFORT OTHERS IN THIS TIME OF NEED.  :angel:  :angel:
> *



X2 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2011, 06:57 PM~20220778
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BROTHER  . MAY THE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST COMFORT
> YOU AND YOUR FAMILEY IN THIS TIME OF NEED..AS HE HELPS US WE ARE ABLE TO CONFORT OTHERS IN THIS TIME OF NEED.  :angel:  :angel:
> *



X3 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 30 2011, 06:57 PM~20220778
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BROTHER  . MAY THE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST COMFORT
> YOU AND YOUR FAMILEY IN THIS TIME OF NEED..AS HE HELPS US WE ARE ABLE TO CONFORT OTHERS IN THIS TIME OF NEED.  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x10, mike so sorry to hear brother,anything I or the club can do to help were all here for you, :angel: :angel:


----------



## sneekyg909

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2011, 07:47 PM~20213655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little some thing. hinge doors &hood ,trunk ?????
> *


Nice picture in the background :thumbsup: is there a place where i can buy one? :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT+Mar 30 2011, 01:35 PM~20219616-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got some sad news today that Mike Mendoza's ( Just Ripe) mom past away today due to medical reasons, may her rest in peace :angel:  :angel:  My condolences go out to Mike and his family.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 01:36 PM~20219622
> *Sorry to hear that, I will keep him in my prayers.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 01:55 PM~20219724
> *Mike I'm real sorry to hear about your loss bro.if you need anything,I'm a phone call away.god bless your mom,you and your family.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x20
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 01:56 PM~20219737
> *My condolences !! It's never good to hear some ones loved one has passed my prayers go out to him and his family
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 03:57 PM~20220778
> *SORRY FOR YOUR LOST BROTHER  . MAY THE OUR LORD JESUS CHRIST COMFORT
> YOU AND YOUR FAMILEY IN THIS TIME OF NEED..AS HE HELPS US WE ARE ABLE TO CONFORT OTHERS IN THIS TIME OF NEED.  :angel:  :angel:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x20
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 04:53 PM~20221267
> *x10, mike so sorry to hear brother,anything I or the club can do to help were all here for you, :angel:  :angel:
> *


 x20:angel:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

i just found out about your mom mike. may she rest in peace, and may our lord Jesus Christ embrace her in his glory... My prayers go out to you and your familia.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2011, 09:08 PM~20197245
> *i just got all comfortable, again.  ill see what i can do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good to see ya back in tthe game bro.


----------



## just ripe

Thanks to all my Down 2 Scale family and friends for all the love ,prayers and support,it is very much appreciated.Please continue to keep us in prayer during this time of need.The Lord is our strength.Love you guys!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 29 2011, 08:44 PM~20214269
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


does anyone know who this vato PERDITION IS AND WHY HIS FLYING OUR LOGO LMK HOMIES THXZ 

COULD THIS B CHARLES ????????????????


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Mar 27 2011, 10:24 PM~20197930
> *wow, you guys are rolling deep!  :0  trucha!
> *


THATS HOW WE ROLL BRO. GOTTA ROLL DEEP.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20222496
> *does anyone who this vato PERDITION IS  AND WHY HIS FLYING OUR LOGO LMK HOMIES  THXZ
> *


I don't recall this guy being in our club, If not a member, is best to remove the avatar with the D2S logo


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 29 2011, 09:27 PM~20214629
> *thats bad ass bro!! the skirts look nice cant wait to start m 48!!
> *


X2


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 07:26 PM~20222593
> *I don't recall this guy being in our club, If not a member, is best to remove the avatar with the D2S logo
> *



He could be one of our out of state members.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 30 2011, 07:17 PM~20222496
> *does anyone  know who this vato PERDITION IS  AND WHY HIS FLYING OUR LOGO LMK HOMIES  THXZ
> 
> COULD THIS B CHARLES ????????????????
> *


X2, WHO'S THIS VATO. AS FAR AS I KNOW THERE ISNT N E NEW MEMBERS. AND WHO THE HELL IS CHARLES??????


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I THINK THERES ONLY 3 OUT OF STATE MEMBERS. DON, GIL, AND GARY. THAT I CAN THINK.... 85 BIRRIATZ DOESNT COME ON LIL N E MORE.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 PM~20222496
> *does anyone  know who this vato PERDITION IS  AND WHY HIS FLYING OUR LOGO LMK HOMIES  THXZ
> 
> COULD THIS B CHARLES ????????????????
> *


 :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 05:19 PM~20221005
> *X3  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


WHo is this? im just courious because i never heard of you!!!!! :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

I would let you get in D.4.L. but you have to be from DENA




> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:37 PM~20222726
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Mar 30 2011, 10:38 PM~20222731
> *WHo is this? im just courious because i never heard of you!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Whats up Chris get the caddy finished yet. Hows family.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Mar 30 2011, 10:40 PM~20222760
> *I would let you get in D.4.L. but you have to be from DENA
> *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

WHO ARE YOU HOMIE... BREAK YOURSELF FOO... :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 30 2011, 10:44 PM~20222810
> *WHO ARE YOU HOMIE... BREAK YOURSELF FOO...  :biggrin:
> *



Wgats up RD1


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HONDA PRIMER AND READY FOR PAINT.


----------



## MAZDAT

Show yourself...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 30 2011, 07:35 PM~20222700
> *X2, WHO'S THIS VATO. AS FAR AS I KNOW THERE ISNT N E NEW MEMBERS. AND WHO THE HELL IS CHARLES??????
> *


Easy


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THIS VATO IS NOT GONE GIVE UP A NAME...SOMEBODY GET ON THIS PLZ.. CANT LET PPL FLY OUR FLAG JUST LIKE THAT.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 30 2011, 10:50 PM~20222873
> *THIS VATO IS NOT GONE GIVE UP A NAME...SOMEBODY GET ON THIS PLZ.. CANT LET PPL FLY OUR FLAG JUST LIKE THAT.
> *



Charles AKA 85 Biarittz


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 10:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *


welcome back bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 06:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *



How are you bro? Good to have you back :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 30 2011, 10:55 PM~20222917
> *welcome back bro ! :biggrin:
> *


Whats gseeds :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *


welcome back mr perdition good to have u back cant wait to see ur stuff again


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 30 2011, 11:06 PM~20223064
> *welcome back  mr perdition  good to have u back  cant wait to see ur stuff again
> *



:wave: 

And as always thank you for the welcome.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 08:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *


 :0 :cheesy: great to see you bro


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 30 2011, 11:09 PM~20223104
> *:0  :cheesy: great to see you bro
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 09:12 PM~20223147
> *:wave:
> *


  still the same number?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 30 2011, 11:17 PM~20223208
> * still the same number?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 11:27 PM~20223335
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



49 looking good J.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:46 PM~20223558
> *49 looking good J.
> *



Thanx Charles!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 11:48 PM~20223570
> *Thanx Charles!!! :biggrin:
> *


What color you going with.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:35 PM~20219616
> *I got some sad news today that Mike Mendoza's ( Just Ripe) mom past away today due to medical reasons, may her rest in peace :angel:  :angel:  My condolences go out to Mike and his family.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


sorry to hear for your loss bro. hope you and your family can pull through these dark days ahead. i suggest that you dont get too caught up missing her that you dont remember the good times bro. keep yha head up and if you need something just call me up.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *


ahh shit the almighty biarittz has returned lil will once become good again


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:49 PM~20223591
> *What color you going with.
> *



Not sure yet, thinking of a single color, maybe a candy


----------



## MAZDAT

This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 01:35 PM~20219616
> *I got some sad news today that Mike Mendoza's ( Just Ripe) mom past away today due to medical reasons, may her rest in peace :angel:  :angel:  My condolences go out to Mike and his family.  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 This news hits so close to home, I cant imagine what to say? 
J.R. I pray that you are not as alone as i would be if I were in your shoes..
Please be strong homie.. and carry on!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *


 I cant tell yall how to run your club? but should'nt this guy have a newbie tag?
and how do we know its really Charles? maybe its one of those Identity theve's :uh:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 31 2011, 01:36 AM~20224686
> *This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, wouldn't mind a set or two myself


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 09:36 PM~20224686
> *This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the one ur Putin together for me :biggrin:...I like...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 31 2011, 01:10 AM~20224893
> *nice, wouldn't mind a set or two myself
> *


X2 GREAT WORK :cheesy:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

mike sorry for your loss homie., thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Mar 30 2011, 10:10 PM~20224893-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice, wouldn't mind a set or two myself
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 10:20 PM~20224947
> *Is that the one ur Putin together for me :biggrin:...I like...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-716 LAYIN LOW_@Mar 30 2011, 10:20 PM~20224953
> *X2 GREAT WORK :cheesy:
> *



Thanx Jeral!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up brothaers.So now that i got my first check from my new job i can go sat to get some supplies i need.But here is the 62.i did a lil work on it.body is almost done for paint.
ill post more progress pics this weekend when i get the supplies i need.


----------



## kustombuilder

Also working on a 61 rag lowrod.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 29 2011, 10:14 PM~20214497
> *2 1/2 MONTHS HALF WAY HOMIE BUT YOU HAVE TO COMPLETED NO EXCUSES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

Also in the works.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 08:30 PM~20231118
> *Whats up brothaers.So now that i got my first check from my new job i can go sat to get some supplies i need.But here is the 62.i did a lil work on it.body is almost done for paint.
> ill post more progress pics this weekend when i get the supplies i need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD START BRO.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 31 2011, 08:42 PM~20231201
> *GOOD START BRO.
> *


thx bro.i dont know what color i want to go with yet.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nice stuff KUSTOM!! I got my eye on those :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 07:30 PM~20231118
> *Whats up brothaers.So now that i got my first check from my new job i can go sat to get some supplies i need.But here is the 62.i did a lil work on it.body is almost done for paint.
> ill post more progress pics this weekend when i get the supplies i need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those rims look sic. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Hey Mike, Truly sorry to hear about your mom brother.. Im theres anything I can do for ya brother dont hesitate to hit me up....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Mar 29 2011, 06:47 PM~20213655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little some thing. hinge doors &hood ,trunk ?????
> *




Nice work Willie!! Gonna look sweeeeet all laid out like that!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 07:40 PM~20231184
> *Also in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey whoa you know you aint gonna build it bro pass that kit my way lol


----------



## jimbo

[/quote]


Hahaha lookin good Mike!! Good job fellas!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 29 2011, 07:51 PM~20214330
> *It didn't make it for Riverside show, I was going to just primer it and thats it, now that the show is over, I think I'm going to lay some paint on it instead   Those are the skirts I made for it...seems to coming along well, what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied primer this pass Sunday too
> *




Straight sick Jorge!! Im lovin it brutha!!! :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Mar 30 2011, 06:46 PM~20222826
> *HONDA PRIMER AND READY FOR PAINT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Aww dam get down Lalo! What color?? :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 31 2011, 08:19 PM~20232245
> *Straight sick Jorge!! Im lovin it brutha!!! :wow:  :cheesy:
> *



Thanx Jimbo...means alot :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 31 2011, 08:21 PM~20232275
> *Thanx Jimbo...means alot :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah and those skirts you made for the 67 are badass man!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 06:30 PM~20231118
> *Whats up brothaers.So now that i got my first check from my new job i can go sat to get some supplies i need.But here is the 62.i did a lil work on it.body is almost done for paint.
> ill post more progress pics this weekend when i get the supplies i need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *








:wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 31 2011, 08:29 PM~20232353
> *Oh yeah and those skirts you made for the 67 are badass man!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Thanx Jimbo!!! Now I need to make the 69-70 skirts


----------



## richphotos

the rims on that 62, wow sick


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Whats up brothaers.So now that i got my first check from my new job i can go sat to get some supplies i need.But here is the 62.i did a lil work on it.body is almost done for paint.
> ill post more progress pics this weekend when i get the supplies i need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those Mr Model wheels look good " Kustom "
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an MPC kit ???


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an MPC kit ???
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SHIT LOOKS BAD ALREADY.
Click to expand...


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 08:41 PM~20222766
> *Whats up Chris get the caddy finished yet. Hows family.
> *


OHHHHHH!!!!!!! :0 o.k. what's up bro glad to see you back bro the caddy is coming along good bro thanks again!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

HEY!!!!! mike i'm so sorry for your lost my brother keep your head up and you know i'm here for you anything you need for me to do let me kow!!!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAZDAT

> This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an MPC kit ???
> 
> 
> 
> This is the AMT original kit
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 09:36 PM~20224686
> *This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn jorge those skirts look sweet bro :thumbsup: :fool2: :fool2: :boink: :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 11:43 AM~20236735
> *damn jorge those skirts look sweet bro :thumbsup:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanx Frank!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

i took a couple of pics from the show i know to late but here ya go








mannys 50 trokita









willie sr's 41 trokita


















mazdats riviera ''she devil''









willie sr riviera









mike justripe 58 chevy 









bigdogg's 58 chevy ''betty page 58''


----------



## bigdogg323

mike just ripe 42 chevy trokita









bigdogg's 41 trokita ''blue heaven''









emilio's 41 plymouth









henry the mad bombers 46 chevy 4dr sedan


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 10:36 PM~20224686
> *This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 when will they be ready for production?


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 02:02 PM~20236853
> *i took a couple of pics from the show i know to late but here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mannys 50 trokita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willie sr's 41 trokita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mazdats riviera ''she devil''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willie sr riviera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike justripe 58 chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdogg's 58 chevy ''betty page 58''
> *


thank's for the flicks big dogg!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

last ones  








the homie ciscos chevy woody









emilios chevy woody ''taste of latin II'' :biggrin: 









mike just ripe 55 chevy


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

:wow: awesome stuff, the skirts look real good


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 11:43 AM~20236735
> *damn jorge those skirts look sweet bro :thumbsup:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :boink:  :cheesy:
> *


DAMN UR GONNA GO BLIND U KEEP THIS UP LOL!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 1 2011, 02:51 PM~20237808
> *DAMN UR GONNA GO BLIND U KEEP THIS UP LOL!!
> *


hno: :nono: :fool2: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## sneekyg909

VERY NICE FRANK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 












:biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 1 2011, 03:55 PM~20238125
> *hno: :nono: :fool2: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


What the he'll if u can't beat them join them... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: uffin: uffin:


----------



## gseeds

>


Hahaha lookin good Mike!! Good job fellas!! :biggrin:  
[/quote]
x10 !!!!!!!!!!! great job guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 1 2011, 12:34 PM~20237034
> *when will they be ready for production?
> *



Pretty soon Hydro, I'm making the 69-70's right now


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 1 2011, 06:31 PM~20239246
> *Pretty soon Hydro, I'm making the 69-70's right now
> *


So w egota wait till u get them all done shucks all right well keep us posted ass soon as u get them castes I wanna grab some


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Mar 30 2011, 07:53 PM~20222891
> *Charles AKA 85 Biarittz
> *


welcome back bro. hope u stick around for a while.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 30 2011, 10:36 PM~20224686
> *This is a D2S exclusive fresh out of Mazdat's drawing board, 67 Chevy Impala skirts, these are the regular Impala's, soon to make the SS's :biggrin: Still a little rough but you guys get the idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HELL YEAH.. I WUNTZ ME SOME OF THOSE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 30 2011, 11:00 PM~20224832
> *I cant tell yall how to run your club? but should'nt this guy have a newbie tag?
> and how do we know its really Charles? maybe its one of those Identity theve's :uh:
> *


WELL...KB ALREADY SPOKE TO HIM SO WE ARE SURE IS HIM...BUT THANX N E WAY...U HAVE A GOOD POINT. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 31 2011, 07:36 PM~20231157
> *Also working on a 61 rag lowrod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DANG FOO. WHERE WERE YOU WIT DOSE RIMS WHEN I FINISHED MINE.. I LIKES THESE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 31 2011, 02:00 AM~20224832
> *I cant tell yall how to run your club? but should'nt this guy have a newbie tag?
> and how do we know its really Charles? maybe its one of those Identity theve's :uh:
> *



Ed. :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 1 2011, 10:57 PM~20239421
> *LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good. Nice color.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Nice work evrybody.

Frank thanks for posting the pictures.

uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollindeep408

d2s pics lookin firme them bombs are outa control nice work homies


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 1 2011, 06:57 PM~20239421
> *LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking real good Lalo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey mazdat those skirts r looking very nice let me get a crack at those homie u know wat i mean . i know u could pull it out 
hey lalo nice ride put some patterns on that van or can i have it :cheesy:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 1 2011, 06:57 PM~20239421
> *LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Different and bad ass bro!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 1 2011, 08:16 PM~20239960
> *hey mazdat those skirts r looking very nice let me get a crack at those homie u know wat i mean . i know u could pull it out
> hey lalo nice ride put some patterns on that van or can i have it  :cheesy:
> *


That's the idea Woodgrain


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 1 2011, 07:15 PM~20239528
> *Looking real good Lalo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2.


----------



## gseeds

heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin: gary.


----------



## LoLife4Life

HIJOLE!!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 31 2011, 10:19 PM~20232245
> *Straight sick Jorge!! Im lovin it brutha!!! :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


Damn!!! jimbo the skirts look good it seems like everybody is doing skirts right now you maz and i just did some for a 41 plymouth i wish i knew how to post maybe someone can post it for me but great job from everybody!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:17 PM~20242722
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :wow: :wow:, that looks good.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 1 2011, 06:57 PM~20239421
> *LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Saweeet Lalo!! Love that color bruh.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 11:17 AM~20242722
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dam thats gonna be sooooo sick!!! :wow: Lovin it already Gary!!! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :h5:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 1 2011, 07:57 PM~20239421
> *LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm dude this is a nice job. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hey bro show KB how to do this. :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No kidding bro it looks real good.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 1 2011, 10:07 AM~20235764
> *This is the AMT original kit
> *


The skirts look awesome my brother and im liking this kit as well. .......... Can i have it :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:17 PM~20242722
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeeeeet gary. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 2 2011, 10:00 PM~20245988
> *Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte  is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
:0 THESE ARE GOING TO BE NICE. LOVE THAT 58.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 01:00 AM~20245988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love where going with these builds. That Monte
is the one I'm looking forward to see!


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 2 2011, 10:00 PM~20245988
> *Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte  is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would say lets have a build off with the monte but i aint starting mine till im done with the 2 ive got going!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 3 2011, 10:05 AM~20247733
> *i would say lets have a build off with the monte but i aint starting mine till im done with the 2 ive got going!!! :biggrin:
> *


 ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh snap someone is calling out chilly willy, do it homie unless ur hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 2 2011, 11:00 PM~20245988
> *Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte  is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rides is this monte the one the chris hicks lost last year, dam willy jr can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 3 2011, 09:05 AM~20247733
> *i would say lets have a build off with the monte but i aint starting mine till im done with the 2 ive got going!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh oh, You calling out Willie Jr....I don't know about that one...if you're willing to challenge one of the OG's, go ahead   :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

coming soon 2011!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 1 2011, 08:57 PM~20239421
> *LAID SOME PAINT ON THE HONDA YESTERDAY... INCA GOLD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice paint job hijo :cheesy:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20245988
> *Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte  is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 01:17 PM~20242722
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:60,s old school!!sweeeeet :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 3 2011, 05:45 PM~20250351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon 2011!!! :biggrin:
> *


I like the looks of this!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 3 2011, 12:07 PM~20248298
> *Oh oh, You calling out Willie Jr....I don't know about that one...if you're willing to challenge one of the OG's, go ahead     :biggrin:
> *



atention , atention club brothers willy jr & lorenzo are haveing a 1970 monte carlow build off due date victoville show cant wait for this one ( hey LOLIFE4LIFE) u have some balls calling out willy jr homie


----------



## LoLife4Life

I AIN'T SCARED OF CHILLY WILLIE :biggrin: HE BUILD SOME OKAY STUFF IF THAT'S WHAT U LIKE... LOL :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: 

SO WHAT IS IT!! :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 3 2011, 09:22 PM~20251208
> *I AIN'T SCARED OF CHILLY WILLIE :biggrin: HE BUILD SOME OKAY STUFF IF THAT'S WHAT U LIKE... LOL :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> SO WHAT IS IT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## richphotos

that inca gold on the honda looks good, Inca gold is real nice under some kandy tangerine too


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 3 2011, 08:22 PM~20251208
> *I AIN'T SCARED OF CHILLY WILLIE :biggrin: HE BUILD SOME OKAY STUFF IF THAT'S WHAT U LIKE... LOL :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> SO WHAT IS IT!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Ok my brother i guess im being called by a newbie. :biggrin: :biggrin: I accept the challenge. Im not a lowrider guy but i will step it up. :biggrin: :biggrin: Now wat r the rules. Or no rules just do it up and whoever wins the build gets to keep the other builders car. It will be judged by the Down2Scale brothers. Is that acceptable :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dont be scarred hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20251572
> *Ok my brother i guess im being called by a newbie.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I accept the challenge. Im not a lowrider guy but i will step it up.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Now wat r the rules.  Or no rules just do it up and whoever wins the build gets to keep the other builders car. It will be judged by the Down2Scale brothers. Is that acceptable :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: dont be scarred hno:  hno:    :biggrin:
> *



OH YEAH!! No rules other than it's the same kit 70 Monte and to make it easier for u it don't have to be a lolo.. :biggrin: oh yeah no pics were gona just bust them out at Victorville  ... make my car look good and I want u to sign it on the hood so every one knows who I beat :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 3 2011, 09:07 PM~20251705
> *OH YEAH!! No rules other than it's the same kit 70 Monte and to make it easier for u it don't have to be a lolo.. :biggrin: oh yeah no pics were gona just bust them out at Victorville  ... make my car look good and I want u to sign it on the hood so every one knows who I beat :biggrin:
> *


Cool my brother, Im not affraid of a lolo so i accept. You can post pics as well but no winner will be announced until victorvitte. And also you'll be the one signing. Thanks homie   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas , did a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Let's get ready to Rumble!!!!!! (Micheal Buffer's voice)  :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 08:50 PM~20252163
> *Ok fellas , did  a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can I have the interior? :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 3 2011, 06:45 PM~20250351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon 2011!!! :biggrin:
> *


i like this car hijo.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 3 2011, 09:54 PM~20252204
> *Can I have the interior? :biggrin:
> *


Not this one but i can hook you up with another one..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> Ok fellas , did a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 09:50 PM~20252163
> *Ok fellas , did  a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looking good


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 10:50 PM~20252163
> *Ok fellas , did  a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: lookin good :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## undead white boy

yo word up to D2S fam after victorville the Down 2 Scale hearse factory is opening with a ton of hearses coming out to play. the list so far is: 64 caddy coroners coach, the return of the new and improved 59 impala hearse, 300 krystal coach dub, 59 MM caddy sideloader, 66 WCC hearse, 06 cts-v hearse, 76 caprice hearse, a 49 merc leadsled hearse, and possibly a 94 caprice coroners hearse
UNDEAD'S one stop body removal shop will be open for business soon. WE'LL KNOCK EM DEAD AT THE SHOWS


----------



## crxlowrider

:thumbsup: :fool2:


----------



## MAZDAT

Little update on 49 SLEDAN, shaved the rear tail lights, primered again, and working on some skirts, not too many choices on skirts because of the rear doors, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 3 2011, 11:21 PM~20252902
> *Little update on 49 SLEDAN, shaved the rear tail lights, primered again, and working on some skirts, not too many choices on skirts because of the rear doors, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey maz This is freakin nice. I like it. I see it flamed out or scalloped out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN I HAVE IT.................................................................................Please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 10:42 PM~20252989
> *Hey maz This is freakin nice. I  like it. I see it flamed out or scalloped out.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CAN I HAVE IT.................................................................................Please :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Still trying to decide on paint, scallops would be nice....And no, you can't have it :biggrin:   

Thanx for the compliments!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 3 2011, 10:21 PM~20252902
> *Little update on 49 SLEDAN, shaved the rear tail lights, primered again, and working on some skirts, not too many choices on skirts because of the rear doors, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM MAZDAT THIS IS FUCKIN BAD ASS.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 4 2011, 07:31 AM~20254419
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM MAZDAT THIS IS FUCKIN BAD ASS.
> *


Thanx Eddie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 3 2011, 10:21 PM~20252902
> *Little update on 49 SLEDAN, shaved the rear tail lights, primered again, and working on some skirts, not too many choices on skirts because of the rear doors, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's sweet bro!! CAN I BARROW IT?? since ya don't wanna give it away lol
I think on the skirts u should make some that follow the contour of the backlip and some ghost flames on a dark red or burgundy and clear the shit out of it to make it look wet


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 08:59 PM~20252268
> *Not this one but i can hook you up with another one..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Fo reals I like that diamond tuck look it's sweet!! Let me kno :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 09:50 PM~20252163
> *Ok fellas , did  a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, where are those rims from.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 4 2011, 10:18 AM~20255383
> *Looks good, where are those rims from.
> *


I bought them at pegasus bro...... I have another set if you need some.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 01:17 PM~20242722
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those attennas look sweet.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 12:00 AM~20245988
> *Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte  is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:boink: :boink: :boink: 

:drama:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 3 2011, 07:45 PM~20250351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon 2011!!! :biggrin:
> *


Can you say OLD SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> mike that is soo cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why didnt i think of that !!!! :uh:


----------



## gseeds

man this is bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks great bro !!!!!! i love it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looking real cool jorge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING SWEET FELLOWS ,GARY , JORGE,CHILLY WILLIE, JUSTRIPE ,LALO . KEEP ON ,KEEPING ON FELLOWS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

comingsoon to d2s


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2011, 11:09 PM~20260085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comingsoon to d2s
> *


dig the color !! looking good !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 4 2011, 11:08 AM~20255743
> *I bought them at pegasus bro...... I have another set if you need some.
> *


Thanks, but I am good. :biggrin:

Maybe I will make a run over there and see what I need.


----------



## just ripe

> still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: GARY THAT 56 IS SWEEEEEET!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:
Click to expand...


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 4 2011, 09:09 PM~20260085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comingsoon to d2s
> *


  NICE!!!!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 4 2011, 12:21 AM~20252902
> *Little update on 49 SLEDAN, shaved the rear tail lights, primered again, and working on some skirts, not too many choices on skirts because of the rear doors, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT 49 IS BAD ASSSSS!!!!! HIJO :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Hydrohype

> Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....


 great stuff willie.. monte's are always clean.. and 58 wagons are contagious..



> still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gary if you get those skirts and viser casted? I would love to buy a set..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comingsoon to d2s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the up-top..
> 
> Is SR doing okay? I pm'ed him last week but had not herd back from him.
> tell him I said hello..
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I WUNT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO COMMENTED ON MY HONDA... DONT THINK I DONT APPRECIATE IT, IT'S JUST THAT I DONT HAVE INTERNET ACCES, AND THE GIRL FROM THE COMPUTER PLACE HAS LEFT EARLY LATELY SO TODAY I CAUGHT HER HERE.LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 2 2011, 12:17 PM~20242722
> *heres alittle somthing ive been trying to work on when theres time, 63 pontiac GP, resin, i cut the driver door and trunk out and will hinge em,french the antena send all the chrome out for choming, useing the interior and frame from the '62 pontiac kit,plans call for a metal flake top and paneled bottom 60;s style,hope to get done soon :biggrin:  gary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MR. SEEDS. DATZ GONE BE A SICK MOFO.CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED RIDE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> Ok fellas ive been working on these since christmas. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No just kidding . These are my next two orject on the table. Going to do lowriders. a little out something i dont do . But lowriders are soooo sweet that i thoought i would do a couple. 58 is going to be True Blue with a blue and silver flaked top . Maybe some pin stripeing. The monte is going to be patterned out not sure wat colors. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHILLIE THIS YR.CAR IS MY FAVORITY...58 IMPALA HELL YEAH. I'D SAY CAST IT SO I CAN GET A COUPLE... I SPECIALLY LIKE WAGONS.... CAST IT :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 09:50 PM~20252163
> *Ok fellas , did  a little work on the 62 cat. did finished the interior and did the foil. Almost there. will be ready for the chatsworth show. Wat do you think LOWLIFEFORLIFE and Down 2 Scale :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS ONE NIE CAT CHILLY.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

NICE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 3 2011, 09:57 PM~20252241
> *i like this car hijo.
> *


X2,X3,X4


----------



## MISTER ED

HEY DO YOU KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A BIG BODY PM PLEASE, THANKS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 3 2011, 11:21 PM~20252902
> *Little update on 49 SLEDAN, shaved the rear tail lights, primered again, and working on some skirts, not too many choices on skirts because of the rear doors, what do you guys think so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK AS F$*@!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> still working on the GP but i started this last nite, 56 chevy done up mid 70's early 80's style, made some shirts and working on visor,dummy spot lites, show pipes to start ,will post up more soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I JUST RAN INTO THIS IN ANOTHER THREAD...


----------



## LoLife4Life

It's $5 for two car entry !!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

evreryone in D2S fam is putting out some sick rides keep up the great jobs homie to many to mention. nice job everyone

hey mike mendoza ive been waiting 2 yaers for u to build this new build of urs cant wait to see it finish, when ur done can i have it :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

i agree with sr.woodgrain there are some bad ass rides in here


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2011, 09:27 PM~20269466
> *evreryone in D2S fam is putting out some sick rides keep up the great jobs homie to many to mention. nice job everyone
> 
> hey mike mendoza ive been waiting 2 yaers for u to build this new build of urs cant wait to see it finish, when ur done can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0     :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Apr 5 2011, 09:42 PM~20269624
> *i agree with sr.woodgrain there are some bad ass rides in here
> *


X10


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:23 AM~20272398
> *X10
> *


:yes:


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2011, 09:27 PM~20269466
> *evreryone in D2S fam is putting out some sick rides keep up the great jobs homie to many to mention. nice job everyone
> 
> hey mike mendoza ive been waiting 2 yaers for u to build this new build of urs cant wait to see it finish, when ur done can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


yupp yupp ill be out there wit yall


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 5 2011, 05:46 PM~20268224
> *SICK AS F$*@!!!!!
> *



Thanx Lalo!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

37 RIDE FOR THE SURF STREETS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 5 2011, 08:27 PM~20269466
> *evreryone in D2S fam is putting out some sick rides keep up the great jobs homie to many to mention. nice job everyone
> 
> hey mike mendoza ive been waiting 2 yaers for u to build this new build of urs cant wait to see it finish, when ur done can i have it  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 05:48 PM~20276459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 RIDE FOR THE  SURF STREETS
> *


VERY NICE WILLIE


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 07:48 PM~20276459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 RIDE FOR THE  SURF STREETS
> *



:wow: I like the direction this is headed, keep us posted homie !


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 6 2011, 08:08 PM~20277302
> *VERY NICE WILLIE
> *


THANKS LALO NEED TO OPEN DOORS???????????


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the 56, i wasnt feeling the visor, so i started all over, im digging this alot better :biggrin: 
























sorry bout the bad pics :uh:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2011, 08:58 PM~20277960
> *got a little work in on the 56, i wasnt feeling the visor, so i started all over, im digging this alot better :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> *


LOOKING GOOD GARY ,GREAT TO SEE YOU BACK ON THE TABLE.


----------



## gseeds

i like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! color ?? :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 6 2011, 09:03 PM~20278033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! color ?? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU THINK GARY? COLOR????????????


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You guys are killing it.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wut up family, hows everyone?


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 6 2011, 10:22 PM~20279038
> *wut up family, hows everyone?
> *


doing good joe , where are you staying ? victorvile? keep in touch bro.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 6 2011, 10:22 PM~20279038
> *wut up family, hows everyone?
> *


doing good joe , where are you staying ? victorvile? keep in touch bro.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 07:57 PM~20277944
> *THANKS LALO  NEED TO OPEN DOORS???????????
> *


HELL YEAH SR. OPEN THEM UP, IT'LL LOOK EVEN BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 6 2011, 09:22 PM~20279038
> *wut up family, hows everyone?
> *


WUZ SUP BRO...WUT CHU BE UP TO.


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## chilly willie

I just have one thing to say...............








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAHAHAHAHAHA! LMNO! That's what I'm gonna be saying in November!! LOL


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 11:06 PM~20278075
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK GARY? COLOR????????????
> *


i dont know, im kinda feeling candy blue :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 06:13 PM~20294525
> *got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: , your getting them out quick lately


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 8 2011, 06:13 PM~20294525
> *got some paint on the 56 today after work, i know back in 56 thay offered a color combo like on the 56's always liked it, hope to have BMF cleared tomarrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good gary i like were this is going


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 6 2011, 07:48 PM~20276459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 RIDE FOR THE  SURF STREETS
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: I dig it BIG-time!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Hey brothers.
Just want to let you know that both chris and I had family members pass away this week.please pray for our family member and continue to pray for mikes mom.
I also want to thank you all for you continued support and brotherhood.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2011, 07:00 AM~20296864
> *Hey brothers.
> Just want to let you know that both chris and I had family members pass away this week.please pray for our family member and continue to pray for mikes mom.
> I also want to thank you all for you continued support and brotherhood.
> *



sorry for your losses guys, our prayers go out to your families. my fam and i also had a family friends little girl pass away this week. heres a link to the daily press report if anyone is interested. http://www.vvdailypress.com/news/seizure-2...sixth-dies.html 

:angel:


----------



## MAZDAT

Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone  , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.: :angel: :angel: :angel: 

My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2011, 07:00 AM~20296864
> *Hey brothers.
> Just want to let you know that both chris and I had family members pass away this week.please pray for our family member and continue to pray for mikes mom.
> I also want to thank you all for you continued support and brotherhood.
> *


SORRY FOR YOUR LOST FELLAS. :angel: :angel:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2011, 11:45 AM~20297040
> *Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone   , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X 10 !! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2011, 09:45 AM~20297040
> *Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone   , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


my condolences also to all your families .and prayers are lifted up for you all.


----------



## kustombuilder

Thank you all of of you for your support an prayers.it really means alot.


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2011, 11:45 AM~20297040
> *Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone   , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



:angel:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 9 2011, 11:04 AM~20297106
> *my condolences also to all your families .and prayers are lifted up for you all.
> *


X 100!!


----------



## candilove

:tears: :angel: sorry for your losses guys


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2011, 08:45 AM~20297040
> *Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone   , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 much condolence's sympathy and respect.. to all of you..
reach out to one's you love,, and hug them as if it was the last time you were going 
to see them.. I know i will, when i see my mom later on today..


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2011, 10:45 AM~20297040
> *Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone   , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x100 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder

thank u everybody for the kind words.


----------



## LoLife4Life

My condolences to u both my brothas!... It's never good to hear that sone has gone but always remember u got another angel guiding u.. :angel: :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 9 2011, 07:48 PM~20299771
> *My condolences to u both my brothas!... It's never good to hear that sone has gone but always remember u got another angel guiding u.. :angel:  :angel:
> *


Thank you bro.


----------



## chris hicks

THANK'S TO ALL MY LIL FAM FOR THE WARMTH AND PREYERS THAT MEANS ALOT TO ME!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2011, 08:00 AM~20296864
> *Hey brothers.
> Just want to let you know that both chris and I had family members pass away this week.please pray for our family member and continue to pray for mikes mom.
> I also want to thank you all for you continued support and brotherhood.
> *


My prayers are with you all. So sorry for your loss and pray that god give you strength to endure in these hard times. God is there for you and we as a family are also with you. Take care my brothers and god bless . :angel: :angel: :angel: Your friend and D2S brother Chilly Willie


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 8 2011, 12:20 PM~20292149
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA! LMNO! That's what I'm gonna be saying in November!! LOL
> *


We will see about that my brother...... :biggrin: :biggrin: Lol


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, on another note. I was talking to a good buddy and thought this was a good idea for the club. These here buttoms come as magnet or pins . There would be A 1yr pin with the D2S logo, and there would be 2 or 3 different pin with the d2s models on them. Wen i take the club pics we can vote on the pics to use for the other pins. Its just an idea so let me know wat you all think of this...... I like the idea so there is my vote..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 9 2011, 08:45 AM~20297040
> *Sorry for your losses guys, I know how it feels loosing someone   , Prayers go out to everyone that lost a loved one.:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> My condolences to the families of Dave (KB), Chris and Mike
> :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


x200 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:09 PM~20301135
> *Ok fellas, on another note. I was talking to a good buddy and thought this was a good idea for the club. These here buttoms come as magnet or pins . There would be A 1yr pin with the D2S logo,  and there would be 2 or 3 different pin with the d2s models on them. Wen i take the club pics we can vote on the pics to use for the other pins. Its just an idea so let me know wat you all think of this...... I like the idea so there is my vote..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im in V.P if u need help $$$$ with this hit me up J.R :biggrin: lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2011, 10:00 AM~20296864
> *Hey brothers.
> Just want to let you know that both chris and I had family members pass away this week.please pray for our family member and continue to pray for mikes mom.
> I also want to thank you all for you continued support and brotherhood.
> *


Sorry to hear that bro. Prayers are sent to the families. :angel:


----------



## crxlowrider

Gseed i love the 56. What color is that green?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 9 2011, 09:21 PM~20301206
> *x200 :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



X1000000  :happysad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 9 2011, 09:09 PM~20301135
> *Ok fellas, on another note. I was talking to a good buddy and thought this was a good idea for the club. These here buttoms come as magnet or pins . There would be A 1yr pin with the D2S logo,  and there would be 2 or 3 different pin with the d2s models on them. Wen i take the club pics we can vote on the pics to use for the other pins. Its just an idea so let me know wat you all think of this...... I like the idea so there is my vote..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: Those are SIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## jimbo

Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad: 


Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.










I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...


















Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..


























I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin: 
Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry: 
Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 03:33 PM~20304348
> *Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 01:24 AM~20301221
> *im in V.P if u need help $$$$ with this hit me up J.R  :biggrin: lol
> *


X10!!!!!!!!!!!!! daves art work is so great and rite on, i dig the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

first color, nice day to paint 2day
lorenzos rivi homies


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 06:21 PM~20304783
> *first color,  nice day to paint 2day
> lorenzos rivi homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!


----------



## crxlowrider

Gseed absolutely wonderful it looks AWSOME


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 02:21 PM~20304783
> *first color,  nice day to paint 2day
> lorenzos rivi homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMM I CREATED A MONSTER!!! :wow: LOOKING GOOD SO FAR!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 02:25 PM~20304802
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GARY THIS SHIT IS COMING OUT DOPE BROTHA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:0


> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20304348
> *Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


DAMM JIMBO U GETTING DOWN DOG!!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 10 2011, 06:40 PM~20304861
> *:0
> DAMM JIMBO U GETTING DOWN DOG!!
> *


X10 brother ! looks great !!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

sorry to hear about your famlies losses guys.
keep your head up bro's and the pain will eventually subside to the good memories.


----------



## undead white boy

ok some updates

elvera's thunder bird
























ok two days after i got it at the show i decided to measure the warpage. it was warped a full 1/4 inch higher on the driver's side when compared to the pass rear. so i tried the hot water and it failed then i used my trial by fire and held the body about 4 ft above the flame front on a full burner. that corrected it and then the body work and paint was flying lol.

corvette lowrider

















dodge's ugly ass concept show lowrider

















and i got alittle hyper to see the lead sled merc hearse








still gotta do the framing for the back but its gonna be sick


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 02:21 PM~20304783
> *first color,  nice day to paint 2day
> lorenzos rivi homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HIJOLE!! :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 12:33 PM~20304348
> *Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> *



JESUS CHRIST!!   I MIGHT HAVE TO SEND MY CAPRICE!!!

I JUST WANNA :fool2: ALL OVER IT!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 02:25 PM~20304802
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOVE THIS SHIT BRO!! U JUST KEEP KNOCK'M DOWN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

heres the mock ups with the rims








the 454 from the 70 amt impala. it will have the volocity stacks as well but i still have to plum them


----------



## LoLife4Life

nice shit white boy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 02:33 PM~20304348
> *Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


laying it down jimbo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

quick mock up, sorry bout pics :uh:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 07:36 PM~20305815
> *quick mock up, sorry bout pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good gary ,another bad seeds ride


----------



## warsr67

street machine for 2011, all metal flake top,color ??


----------



## MAZDAT

> Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That came out really nice Gary!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 10 2011, 04:16 PM~20305303
> *heres the mock ups with the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 454 from the 70 amt impala. it will have the volocity stacks as well but i still have to plum them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good Undead, that Merc is gonna be crazy!!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20304802
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good felas keep them bad ass rides coming, undead your like a assembly line you just keep whipping them crazy rides out. and for mr seeds well dammmmmm! another clean ride i like it alot. hey Gary hit me up with a set of those wheel set up and price.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 03:33 PM~20304348
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats beautiful homie !


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bad ass work up in here keep up tha good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up brothers. :wave:


----------



## crxlowrider

sup kb?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Apr 11 2011, 09:34 AM~20310042
> *sup kb?
> *


just trying to back on track bro.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 07:36 PM~20305815
> *quick mock up, sorry bout pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking great Gary


----------



## crxlowrider

Kb i got some more work done on my 64 interior last night.. I THEN decided i'm going to open the doors... grrr i hate back tracking. oh well hopefully these hinges are better then the ones on my 67 impala. i'll post pics if the club would like to see some of my builds?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Apr 11 2011, 10:30 AM~20310430
> *Kb i got some more work done on my 64 interior last night.. I THEN decided i'm going to open the doors... grrr i hate back tracking. oh well hopefully these hinges are better then the ones on my 67 impala. i'll post pics if the club would like to see some of my builds?
> *


post them in your topic for now and we can all go there and check out your work.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2011, 12:42 PM~20311920
> *post them in your topic for now and we can all go there and check out your work.
> *


Can you post your pics KB, Thanx


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 11 2011, 01:50 PM~20311975
> *Can you post your pics KB, Thanx
> *


x2 kb :angry: :angry: ok kb 3 months u want for the build off, 3 months ull get. but in one condition if u dont finish it u cant come aruond no more :biggrin:  n it can not b ur 62 lowrod it has to b a seal kit .post up wat ur gonig to build then ill post up mine :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

alright homie im here homie, jump into the fire brother ill b waiting on u  no ****

ur club brother SR.WOODGRAIN :roflmao: :rofl: hno: hno: :h5:


----------



## gseeds

:drama:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2011, 05:10 PM~20313320
> *x2 kb  :angry:  :angry: ok kb 3 months u want  for the build off, 3 months ull get. but in one condition if u dont finish it u cant come aruond no more :biggrin:    n it can not b ur 62 lowrod it has to b  a seal kit .post up  wat ur gonig to build then ill post up mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> alright homie im here homie, jump into the fire brother  ill b waiting on u   no ****
> 
> ur club brother SR.WOODGRAIN :roflmao:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


oh snap :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 9 2011, 10:09 PM~20301135
> *Ok fellas, on another note. I was talking to a good buddy and thought this was a good idea for the club. These here buttoms come as magnet or pins . There would be A 1yr pin with the D2S logo,  and there would be 2 or 3 different pin with the d2s models on them. Wen i take the club pics we can vote on the pics to use for the other pins. Its just an idea so let me know wat you all think of this...... I like the idea so there is my vote..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE ARE REALLY NICE CHILLY.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 01:33 PM~20304348
> *Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


 LOOKS SICK BRO. I LIKES...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20304802
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 10 2011, 03:37 PM~20304847
> *DAMMMM I CREATED A MONSTER!!! :wow:  LOOKING GOOD SO FAR!!
> *


HELL YEAH... THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK AS [email protected]


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 10 2011, 04:53 PM~20305198
> *sorry to hear about your famlies losses guys.
> keep your head up bro's and the pain will eventually subside to the good memories.
> *


 X2!!!! I JUST LOGGED IN ANS FOUNG OUT... PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU GUYS' FAMILIES. :angel: :angel:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 10 2011, 05:16 PM~20305303
> *heres the mock ups with the rims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 454 from the 70 amt impala. it will have the volocity stacks as well but i still have to plum them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO U ON A MISSION


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2011, 05:10 PM~20313320
> *x2 kb  :angry:  :angry: ok kb 3 months u want  for the build off, 3 months ull get. but in one condition if u dont finish it u cant come aruond no more :biggrin:    n it can not b ur 62 lowrod it has to b  a seal kit .post up  wat ur gonig to build then ill post up mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> alright homie im here homie, jump into the fire brother  ill b waiting on u   no ****
> 
> ur club brother SR.WOODGRAIN :roflmao:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *



:wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno: 
OOOOOOHHH SHHHIIAT! DAMN KB IF U DONT JUMP ON YOUR ON TIMELINE I DONT KNOW WUT WILL GET CHU TO ENTER THIS.... CAN I JUMP IN/ I NEED SOME MOTIVATION... IF NOT IT'LL BE INTERESTING TO FOLLOW THIS BUILD OFF!!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 11 2011, 06:41 PM~20314082
> *DAMN BRO U ON A MISSION
> *


lol thats just side products

i just opened the hearse factory bro heres what we got going on here in fontana 


































































oh yeah the 49 merc is in full swing now brothers


























lol we will knock em dead then haul em away at the shows soon :0


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 10 2011, 01:09 AM~20301135
> *Ok fellas, on another note. I was talking to a good buddy and thought this was a good idea for the club. These here buttoms come as magnet or pins . There would be A 1yr pin with the D2S logo,  and there would be 2 or 3 different pin with the d2s models on them. Wen i take the club pics we can vote on the pics to use for the other pins. Its just an idea so let me know wat you all think of this...... I like the idea so there is my vote..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who makes these?


----------



## Laidframe

Just about finished with this, almost 1 year to complete.

I just need to put the air cleaner, belts, and headlights. The problem is that I cant find the air cleaner that I want to use. Its in one of my boxes around here.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 11 2011, 06:46 PM~20314122
> *:wow:  :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> OOOOOOHHH SHHHIIAT! DAMN KB IF U DONT JUMP ON YOUR ON TIMELINE I DONT KNOW WUT WILL GET CHU TO ENTER THIS....  CAN I JUMP IN/ I NEED SOME MOTIVATION... IF NOT IT'LL BE INTERESTING TO FOLLOW THIS BUILD OFF!!!
> *


 sorry one on one homies,and no 3rd party kb


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20314165
> *lol thats just side products
> 
> i just opened the hearse factory bro heres what we got going on here in fontana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah the 49 merc is in full swing now brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol we will knock em dead then haul em away at the shows soon :0
> *


DAMN NICE!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2011, 07:06 PM~20314353
> *sorry one  on one homies,and no 3rd party  kb
> *


U R FUCKED MY BROTHER...LOL


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 07:36 PM~20305815
> *quick mock up, sorry bout pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that 56 is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 11 2011, 08:05 PM~20314340
> *Just about finished with this, almost 1 year to complete.
> 
> I just need to put the air cleaner, belts, and headlights. The problem is that I cant find the air cleaner that I want to use. Its in one of my boxes around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice chopper :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2011, 07:50 PM~20314165
> *lol thats just side products
> 
> i just opened the hearse factory bro heres what we got going on here in fontana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah the 49 merc is in full swing now brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol we will knock em dead then haul em away at the shows soon :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 10 2011, 07:43 PM~20305847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> street machine for 2011, all metal flake top,color ??
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 11 2011, 08:41 PM~20316086
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 9 2011, 09:00 AM~20296864
> *Hey brothers.
> Just want to let you know that both chris and I had family members pass away this week.please pray for our family member and continue to pray for mikes mom.
> I also want to thank you all for you continued support and brotherhood.
> *


Thoughts and Prayers Carnal


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 10 2011, 04:25 PM~20304802
> *Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Sweet gary


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2011, 08:55 AM~20310173
> *just trying to back on track bro.
> *


wen wer you on track....... lol :wow: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 11 2011, 01:50 PM~20311975
> *Can you post your pics KB, Thanx
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Yea wat he said.......


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2011, 05:10 PM~20313320
> *x2 kb  :angry:  :angry: ok kb 3 months u want  for the build off, 3 months ull get. but in one condition if u dont finish it u cant come aruond no more :biggrin:    n it can not b ur 62 lowrod it has to b  a seal kit .post up  wat ur gonig to build then ill post up mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> alright homie im here homie, jump into the fire brother  ill b waiting on u   no ****
> 
> ur club brother SR.WOODGRAIN :roflmao:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :buttkick: :buttkick: :drama: :drama: OOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Step up KB


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2011, 06:19 PM~20313863
> *oh snap :wow:
> *


Oh double snap...... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

Any body seen a challenge dropped in here..... I didnt hear a response   :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 12 2011, 05:02 AM~20317575
> *Any body seen a challenge dropped in here..... I didnt hear a response     :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I challenged the club about to months ago ??? I called all down to scale members to a challenge for Victorville. I don't know who took it ??? I guess their all hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 



:drama: 
Just waiting for the drama to unfold. LOL


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds+Apr 10 2011, 03:25 PM~20304802-->
> 
> 
> 
> Foiled and Cleared !!!!!! :biggrin: stayed up last nite until 5 in the AM to get this foiled and i cleared it today, worked on interior also, soon to have it done !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man you know that shit looks good Gary.. the sun viser put's it over the top..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jimbo_@Apr 10 2011, 01:33 PM~20304348
> *Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> *


 Great stuff Jimbo.. really tight work..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 12 2011, 06:21 AM~20318171
> *I challenged the club about to months ago ??? I called all down to scale members to a challenge for  Victorville.  I don't know who took it ???  I guess their all  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> :drama:
> Just waiting for the drama to unfold. LOL
> *


I think we all accepted the challenge Showrod


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 12 2011, 06:21 AM~20318171
> *I challenged the club about to months ago ??? I called all down to scale members to a challenge for  Victorville.  I don't know who took it ???  I guess their all  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> :drama:
> Just waiting for the drama to unfold. LOL
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 12 2011, 07:21 AM~20318171
> *I challenged the club about to months ago ??? I called all down to scale members to a challenge for  Victorville.  I don't know who took it ???  I guess their all  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> :drama:
> Just waiting for the drama to unfold. LOL
> *


yea showrod, we are all in on that challenge... its going to be a good one.... Bring it on :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 12 2011, 09:45 AM~20319499
> *yea showrod, we are all in on that challenge... its going to be a good one.... Bring it on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah buddy!!!! Get ready  :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 12 2011, 10:45 AM~20319499
> *yea showrod, we are all in on that challenge... its going to be a good one.... Bring it on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 show rod CALI vs TEXES :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2011, 05:10 PM~20313320
> *x2 kb  :angry:  :angry: ok kb 3 months u want  for the build off, 3 months ull get. but in one condition if u dont finish it u cant come aruond no more :biggrin:    n it can not b ur 62 lowrod it has to b  a seal kit .post up  wat ur gonig to build then ill post up mine  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> alright homie im here homie, jump into the fire brother  ill b waiting on u   no ****
> 
> ur club brother SR.WOODGRAIN :roflmao:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:  :h5:
> *


 :drama: :drama: ONE TWO WOODGRAINS COMEING FOR U, THREE FOUR BETTER LOCK UR DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 12 2011, 10:29 AM~20319846
> *:drama:  :drama:  ONE TWO WOODGRAINS COMEING FOR U, THREE  FOUR BETTER LOCK UR DOOR :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 12 2011, 12:33 AM~20315988
> *:0 that 56 is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet  :biggrin:
> *


thanks mike !! dave that bike is bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! undead you scare me !! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 12 2011, 11:29 AM~20319846
> *:drama:  :drama:  ONE TWO WOODGRAINS COMEING FOR U, THREE  FOUR BETTER LOCK UR DOOR :biggrin:
> *


Thats freakin funny ass stuff rite there..... hes scared :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: hno: hno: Hes got poo poo in his pants :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's some funny stuff...... Yaws club is havin' fun, that's what it's all about !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 13 2011, 02:00 AM~20326626
> *Thats freakin funny ass stuff rite there..... hes scared :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  hno:  hno: Hes got poo poo in his pants :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 10 2011, 03:21 PM~20304783
> *first color,  nice day to paint 2day
> lorenzos rivi homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok here u go 2nd color 
lorenzos rivi homies 
just need clear


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 09:54 AM~20328810
> *ok here u go 2nd color
> lorenzos rivi homies
> just need clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can I have it :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 13 2011, 10:22 AM~20329040
> *Can I have it :biggrin:
> *


X2!. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:twak: Hands off felas!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 09:54 AM~20328810
> *ok here u go 2nd color
> lorenzos rivi homies
> just need clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't mind me I'll only be a minute :fool2:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 13 2011, 11:02 AM~20329319
> *:twak: Hands off felas!!
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2011, 07:38 PM~20333143
> *laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is looking really good gary.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 12 2011, 11:29 AM~20319846
> *:drama:  :drama:  ONE TWO WOODGRAINS COMEING FOR U, THREE  FOUR BETTER LOCK UR DOOR :biggrin:
> *


FIVE, SIX, KB'S SCARED IF THIS!!! SEVEN EIGHT, HE'S PROLLY LOOKING 4 A MATE. NINE, TEN,HE'S HIDING UNDER A TENT. LMAO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 13 2011, 08:51 PM~20333276
> *FIVE, SIX, KB'S SCARED IF THIS!!!  SEVEN EIGHT, HE'S PROLLY LOOKING 4 A MATE. NINE, TEN,HE'S HIDING UNDER A TENT. LMAO
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 13 2011, 07:51 PM~20333276
> *FIVE, SIX, KB'S SCARED IF THIS!!!  SEVEN EIGHT, HE'S PROLLY LOOKING 4 A MATE. NINE, TEN,HE'S HIDING UNDER A TENT. LMAO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: S.S.=K.B


----------



## warsr67

alittle up date


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 13 2011, 11:19 PM~20334260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittle up date
> *


THIS WILL BE BAD ASS...LOVE THE WHEELS AN THE EXAUST..AN OF COURSE GREAT WORK ON THE REST OF IT TOO :cheesy:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 13 2011, 10:19 PM~20334260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittle up date
> *


cool truck! really diggin the exhaust.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 13 2011, 06:38 PM~20333143
> *laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is sweet!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 13 2011, 09:19 PM~20334260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittle up date
> *


looking good willie i see u lov trucks


----------



## kustombuilder

Fyi brothers.
down2scale.com is officially ours. :biggrin: 
I also setup a gmail and a hotmail for club use.If you need the login please contact me.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2011, 11:29 AM~20337706
> *Fyi brothers.
> down2scale.com is officially ours. :biggrin:
> I also setup a gmail and a hotmail for club use.If you need the login please contact me.
> *


?????? You mean the copy rights ????


:wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 14 2011, 12:18 PM~20338068
> *?????? You mean the copy rights ????
> :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :banghead:
> *


Im working on the coyrights also.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Kool

Which domine are we using ?? Pm me the login info.


----------



## LoLife4Life

So will abynone beable to view the page or is it just members only?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2011, 11:29 AM~20337706
> *Fyi brothers.
> down2scale.com is officially ours. :biggrin:
> I also setup a gmail and a hotmail for club use.If you need the login please contact me.
> *


 tell me what i need to do to log in bro!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1+Apr 14 2011, 01:33 PM~20338552-->
> 
> 
> 
> tell me what i need to do to log in  bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once the website is up i will get you the log in.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ShowRodFreak_@Apr 14 2011, 12:32 PM~20338152
> *Kool
> 
> Which domine are we using ?? Pm me the login info.
> *


Once the website is up i will get you the log in.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 14 2011, 01:18 PM~20338450
> *So will abynone beable to view the page or is it just members only?
> *


there will be a member only side and a general guest side to the website.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2011, 01:42 PM~20338607
> *there will be a member only side and a general guest side to the website.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

hno: hno: hno: 
:h5: 
:boink:
:drama:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2011, 02:20 PM~20338078
> *Im working on the coyrights also.
> *


under whos name will the copyrights be ?


----------



## MC562

laidframe sent me a connie kit, so here it is and i tried my hand at a set of blinds for the rear window, not real happy those i may redo the blinds,anyway this is it so far.








[/quote]
This is sick Gary


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20333943
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: S.S.=K.B
> *


still no answer from kb on the build off?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 14 2011, 05:23 PM~20340416
> *under whos name will the copyrights be ?
> *


 I say you bro.your the founder.but what ever the club decides.I'm just doing the footwork to get what we need.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 14 2011, 08:38 PM~20341818
> *still no answer from kb on the build off?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

TGIF 


:biggrin: :biggrin: 

:boink: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 15 2011, 11:40 AM~20345679
> *TGIF
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :boink:  :boink:
> *


amen brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

One of our fellow members fell ill the other day. Were going to miss the Phoenix show. 


Get well soon my brother ( GIL ). No more In and Out burgers for you.


----------



## danny chawps

> Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sanded that down to smooth and prep for more tape then I laid sum blue ice pearl leafing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt feeling it so I sanded that off and laid down sum flake patterns, then added a lil more kandy to tone it down a little..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always try to weave my patterns in and out of each other to give it that perspective. Today im gonna re lay the leaf in a different way than before but its still gettin leafed!! :biggrin:
> Like always, sorry bout the crappy phone pics. :angry:
> Just roof patterns now but after its time for sum subtle patterns on the body. Hows it look so far brothers... :happysad:
> 
> 
> :cheesy: faaaaaaaaaaawk :wow: :wow: right click save  now i got a game plan for a cutty i gotta paint


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 15 2011, 11:45 AM~20345712
> *One of our fellow members fell ill the other day.  Were going to miss the Phoenix show.
> Get well soon my brother ( GIL ).  No more In and Out burgers for you.
> *


thanks buddy yeah i was diagnosed with "Gout" on my foot i have to stay of it for 3-5 days hurts like hell!!! oh as for the in-outs burgers hell no i wont stay away from those!! :biggrin: sorry for letting Don and Oscar down for the trip this weekend :angry: NEXT YEAR


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Got a little update on Hockenberrys 63, not much compared to my bros in here puttin it down in a real way... But its sumthin... :happysad:
> Last time I left off I had just laid the kandy over the patterns to slightly ghost em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my .02 but im diggin it just like this..you do some killer work bro...hopefully some day you can do a paint job for me :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 15 2011, 12:03 PM~20345856
> *thanks buddy yeah i was diagnosed with "Gout" on my foot i have to stay of it for 3-5 days hurts like hell!!! oh as for the in-outs burgers hell no i wont stay away from those!! :biggrin:  sorry for letting Don and Oscar down for the trip this weekend  :angry:  NEXT YEAR
> *


get well soon bro.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2011, 08:24 PM~20342217
> *I say you bro.your the founder.but what ever the club decides.I'm just doing the footwork to get what we need.
> *


need a server? :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 15 2011, 02:03 PM~20345856
> *thanks buddy yeah i was diagnosed with "Gout" on my foot i have to stay of it for 3-5 days hurts like hell!!! oh as for the in-outs burgers hell no i wont stay away from those!! :biggrin:  sorry for letting Don and Oscar down for the trip this weekend  :angry:  NEXT YEAR
> *



Hope you are doing better Gil.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 15 2011, 01:10 PM~20346339
> *need a server? :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :naughty: i am thinking of building our own dedicated server.


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2011, 12:36 PM~20346479
> *:wow:  :naughty: i am thinking of building our own dedicated server.
> *


 :0


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

THANKS BROTHERS! IT REALY MEANS ALOT TO ME :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Apr 15 2011, 02:05 PM~20346665
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 15 2011, 02:03 PM~20345856
> *thanks buddy yeah i was diagnosed with "Gout" on my foot i have to stay of it for 3-5 days hurts like hell!!! oh as for the in-outs burgers hell no i wont stay away from those!! :biggrin:  sorry for letting Don and Oscar down for the trip this weekend  :angry:  NEXT YEAR
> *


get better gil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 15 2011, 02:13 PM~20346719
> *THANKS BROTHERS! IT REALY MEANS ALOT TO ME  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## gseeds

roof looks great !! looks like a real car !! i dig it, nice work brother ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

Been messing with the website for a bit.trying diffrent templates and ideas.
this is one.
http://www.wix.com/dreyezjr/draft1


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wassup fam, as im slowly getting back into the mood to build, i wanted to show some small progress on my mini pickup. i modified the bumper as you can tell. i also plan on lowering the back more and giving more negative on all corners.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2011, 11:36 AM~20346479
> *:wow:  :naughty: i am thinking of building our own dedicated server.
> *



what?  coo


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 16 2011, 12:16 AM~20350504
> *what?    coo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> wassup fam, as im slowly getting back into the mood to build, i wanted to show some small progress on my mini pickup. i modified the bumper as you can tell. i also plan on lowering the back more and giving more negative on all corners.
> 
> 
> Looking good bro
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> What wheel are those?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 16 2011, 12:14 AM~20350495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wassup fam, as im slowly getting back into the mood to build, i wanted to show some small progress on my mini pickup.  i modified the bumper as you can tell.  i also plan on lowering the back more and giving more negative on all corners.
> *


Was up bro.glad you getting back into it.love those trucks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> Looking good bro
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> What wheel are those?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their from aoshima, i forgot their name
Click to expand...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 16 2011, 10:18 AM~20351966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> their from aoshima, i forgot their name
> *


 :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## kustombuilder

its a wonderful day for paint. :biggrin: 
decided to finish up a project i had for a long time.
redoing this ride. :biggrin: 
ill post pics tonite


----------



## MAZDAT

I've been trying to figure out in these pass couple of days how to set in the dash, because originally the door panels hold the dash in place, that's if the doors are not open, so I came up with this :dunno: What do you guys think?


----------



## kustombuilder

nice work.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 16 2011, 08:51 PM~20355691
> *nice work.
> *


Thanx KB :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

I AIN'T NO PRO BUT I THINK U SHOULD AEBD NE IT AND I'LL FIGURE IT OUT AND LET U K O HOW I DO! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

My bad I meant GIVE IT*


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 16 2011, 09:47 PM~20355651
> *I've been trying to figure out in these pass couple of days how to set in the dash, because originally the door panels hold the dash in place, that's if the doors are not open, so I came up with this :dunno:  What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's exactly how I do it. This build is really coming together very nicely.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 08:53 PM~20355711
> *I AIN'T NO PRO BUT I THINK U SHOULD AEBD NE IT AND I'LL FIGURE IT OUT AND LET U K O HOW I DO! LOL :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 16 2011, 08:56 PM~20355729
> *:biggrin:
> *


It was worth a try :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 16 2011, 08:56 PM~20355726
> *That's exactly how I do it.  This build is really coming together very nicely.
> *


Thanx MKD!!! :biggrin: A little slower than what I thought, Lots of test fits and sanding....sanding...test fits....sanding...Its been a challenge, I hope the end result is good


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 08:58 PM~20355749
> *It was worth a try :biggrin:
> *


I didn't get what you said Lorenzo...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 16 2011, 08:59 PM~20355758
> *I didn't get what you said Lorenzo...
> *



LOL! I said I ain't a pro builder but if u give it to me I will let u kno how it goes!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 09:02 PM~20355782
> *LOL! I said I ain't a pro builder but if u give it to me I will let u kno how it goes!!
> *



OOOHHHH, I get it now :biggrin: It went over my head (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 10:02 PM~20355782
> *LOL! I said I ain't a pro builder !!
> *


yah we all know that lorenzo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20355820
> *yah we all know that lorenzo :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 16 2011, 10:14 PM~20355862
> *:biggrin:
> *


see u 2morrow bring the promo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 16 2011, 09:15 PM~20355875
> *see u 2morrow bring the promo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



See ya, I'll bring the promo


----------



## kustombuilder

dam was working a lil on the website and my eyes started doing this.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Fuck both of u u ain't right ! :tears: :sprint:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hella nice


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 16 2011, 08:51 PM~20355691
> *nice work.
> *



X2


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20355979
> *Fuck both of u u ain't right ! :tears:  :sprint:
> *


oh come on lorenzo dont get butt hurt we already have one sensetive builder we dont need another, :0 :biggrin: one u coming to the metting 2morrow ?


----------



## just ripe

:worship: that 67 is bad assssssssss!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice gil love this car homie good job
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



firme work bro. :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 16 2011, 09:38 PM~20356040
> *oh come on lorenzo dont get butt hurt we already have one sensetive builder we dont need another, :0  :biggrin:  one u coming to the metting 2morrow ?
> *



Yeah I'll be there with my pieces of shit!! LOL


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 10:44 PM~20356072
> *Yeah I'll be there with my pieces of shit!! LOL
> *


cool so we can talk about ur rivi i havent clear it yet i got few ??????????? to ask u


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 09:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Is this my welcoming gift? AWW MAN REALLY U DIDN'T HAVE TO... IM SPEECHLESS

:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 16 2011, 09:47 PM~20356088
> *cool so we can talk about ur rivi  i havent clear it yet i got few ??????????? to ask u
> *


Yesir :thumbsup: It's at 8 right u having breakfast I like my eggs sunny side up and my OJ fresh squeezed


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 16 2011, 09:44 PM~20356072
> *Yeah I'll be there with my pieces of shit!! LOL
> *


 :wow: :wow: hno: hno: :sprint: :wave:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 16 2011, 10:38 PM~20356040
> *oh come on lorenzo dont get butt hurt we already have one sensetive builder we dont need another, :0  :biggrin:  one u coming to the metting 2morrow ?
> *


I hope that you dont mean me, cause if you do fuck you.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:51 PM~20356403
> *I hope that you dont mean me!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Laidframe

:dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :nosad: :no: :yes:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:51 PM~20356403
> *I hope that you dont mean me woodgrain, cause if you do fuck you.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 17 2011, 01:00 AM~20356444
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 16 2011, 09:44 PM~20356070
> *firme work bro.  :nicoderm:
> *


X100! BAD ASS RIDE!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:40 PM~20356051
> *:worship: that 67 is bad assssssssss!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


great work gil


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 15 2011, 09:38 PM~20349369
> *Been messing with the website for a bit.trying diffrent templates and ideas.
> this is one.
> http://www.wix.com/dreyezjr/draft1
> *


whats do you guys think so far?added a vid to page 4. :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:51 PM~20356403
> *I hope that you dont mean me, cause if you do fuck you.
> *


look man i said that ur stuff is going out on monday and thats that, but if u want to act like this so b it. *come to the meetting 2day homie.* take it to pm next time ( so u wont feel dumb i was talking about my big homie kb( super sensitive) so watch ur mouth david  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20333943
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: S.S.=K.B
> *


 :biggrin:   lol


----------



## richphotos

that chevelle is MEAN!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 17 2011, 10:30 AM~20358428
> *look man i said that ur stuff is going out on monday and  thats that, but if u want to act like this so b it. come to the meetting 2day homie. take it to pm next time ( so u wont feel dumb i was talking about my big homie kb( super sensitive)  so watch ur mouth david   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Uh oh :wow: hno: hno: hno: some one is not playing nice in the sand box!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 17 2011, 12:30 PM~20358428
> *look man i said that ur stuff is going out on monday and  thats that, but if u want to act like this so b it. come to the meetting 2day homie. take it to pm next time ( so u wont feel dumb i was talking about my big homie kb( super sensitive)  so watch ur mouth david   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nosad: :scrutinize:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: !!!!!!!!!!! sick !!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Had a fantastic time at the meeting and met some new peeps. :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy

Hey whats up guys.
Since i heard theres a cali vs texas(i think its texas not too sure though) club build off i decided to see what i can get to rep the westcoast lol.
at the last show i made a deal with a vendor i knew from the pegasus model meets. The deal was that he held three cars and when i get the cash i'll buy them at the meets.

Well i decided to use two of the cars in this build off (one i still need to pick up at the next meet)

so heres how undead white boy is repping in this mofo









heres the body work finished









heres how i got it

























When i got it there was alot of glue and it looked like a 5yr old put it together lol.
Oh and yes its a og promo lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2011, 05:29 PM~20360361
> *Had a fantastic time at the meeting and met some new peeps. :cheesy:
> *



Same her my brotha it was Bice meeting all of the brothas and busting Ur balls all day HAHAHAHA! Thanks again for inviting me to Ur shin dig and hope to be at many more..  :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 17 2011, 06:32 PM~20360742
> *Hey whats up guys.
> Since i heard theres a cali vs texas(i think its texas not too sure though) club build off i decided to see what i can get to rep the westcoast lol.
> at the last show i made a deal with a vendor i knew from the pegasus model meets. The deal was that he held three cars and when i get the cash i'll buy them at the meets.
> 
> Well i decided to use two of the cars in this build off (one i still need to pick up at the next meet)
> 
> so heres how undead white boy is repping in this mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the body work finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres how i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i got it there was alot of glue and it looked like a 5yr old put it together lol.
> Oh and yes its a og promo lol
> *


thats nice kev :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

so wheres the pics from the meet? :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 17 2011, 12:30 AM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 17 2011, 11:33 AM~20358652
> *Uh oh :wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:  some one is not playing nice in the sand box!!
> *


:0 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## candilove

had a good time at the meeting today thanks for making me welcome


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 17 2011, 09:02 PM~20361593
> *so wheres the pics from the meet?  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


sorry there joe i will post them up tomorrow . i had a little detour after the meeting. I will post soon


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 18 2011, 01:11 AM~20363104
> *had a good time at the meeting today thanks for making me welcome
> *


your welcome my brpther and you and chevyman are welcome anytime. Ill hit you up on pm. Thanks for coming.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  and also bro nice job and your rides. Great work


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 18 2011, 12:45 AM~20363164
> *sorry there frank  i will post them up tomorrow . i had a little detour after the meeting. I will post soon
> *


 :angry: boooooooo :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas . What a day today, had an awesome meeting, With my down 2 scalebrothers, Talked plastic and other issue with the club and all went well. Also id like to thank our guest for coming to day it was a pleasure to have you all there. Candilove, chevyman, and lowlife, your welcome anytime. But i gotta say i could nt wait to get back to Monte carloproject for the build off. :biggrin: . I just got back from D.A Designs for my concept drawings for the project.What mods , and paint idea we have in store , for The Killer. Cant wait. Pics will be coming soon. Thanks fellas for the good time. And thanks to DA designs for your concepts. Looking forward to getting started :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

But i gotta say i could nt wait to get back to Monte carloproject for the build off. . I just got back from D.A Designs for my concept drawings for the project.What mods , and paint idea we have in store..

WHAAAAT!! :0 :scrutinize:  :wow: :sprint: I need to get building oh brother!!!

CHEATER CHEATER PUMPKIN EATER..... :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:33 AM~20363203
> *Ok fellas . What a day today, had an awesome meeting, With my down 2 scalebrothers, Talked plastic and other issue with the club and all  went well. Also id like to thank our guest for coming to day it was a pleasure to have you all there. Candilove, chevyman, and lowlife, your welcome anytime. But i gotta say i could nt wait to get back to Monte carloproject for the build off. :biggrin: . I just got back from D.A Designs for my concept drawings for the project.What mods , and  paint idea we have in store , for The Killer. Cant wait. Pics will be coming soon. Thanks fellas for the good time. And thanks to DA designs for your concepts. Looking forward to getting started :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to see !!! :drama:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 18 2011, 01:04 AM~20363185
> *:angry: boooooooo :biggrin: :roflmao: :wave:
> *



HAHAHAHAAHHA!! :roflmao: U missed out bro pics ain't gonna do u no good it's what was said not done oh brotha my side gutted from all the laughing... HEY KB I STILL GOT THAT HUG IF U NEED....HAHAHAHAHhHhaAhAHAHHAAHA


----------



## LoLife4Life

ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!! 
ME AND KB ARE IN A BUILD OFF TO SEE WHO BUILDS THE LEAST AMOUNT OF KITS THIS YEAR.. HAHAH OH YEAH SO FAR HE'S IN THE LEAD I NEED TO SLOW IT DOWN BUT I JUST MIGHT LOSE THIS ONE..... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: 
HEY BRO IF U BUILD SUMTIN I WON'T BUST UR BALLS SO MUCH LOL!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 08:36 AM~20363781
> *HAHAHAHAAHHA!! :roflmao: U missed out bro pics ain't gonna do u no good it's what was said not done oh brotha my side gutted from all the laughing... HEY KB I STILL GOT THAT HUG IF U NEED....HAHAHAHAHhHhaAhAHAHHAAHA
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 08:39 AM~20363798
> *ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!
> ME AND KB ARE IN A BUILD OFF TO SEE WHO BUILDS THE LEAST AMOUNT OF KITS THIS YEAR.. HAHAH OH YEAH SO FAR HE'S IN THE LEAD I NEED TO SLOW IT DOWN BUT I JUST MIGHT LOSE THIS ONE..... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> HEY BRO IF U BUILD SUMTIN I WON'T BUST UR BALLS SO MUCH LOL!!!
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

Sorry guys that I had to leave early. I had a great time at the meeting yesterday. I would like to thank Candilove, LowLife and Chevyman for coming to the meeting, It was a pleasure of meeting you guys   . And looking at all your nice builds :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 10:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man this is a mean ass, car.. absolute attitude.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 07:33 AM~20363763
> *But i gotta say i could nt wait to get back to Monte carloproject for the build off.  . I just got back from D.A Designs for my concept drawings for the project.What mods , and paint idea we have in store..
> 
> WHAAAAT!! :0  :scrutinize:    :wow:  :sprint: I need to get building oh brother!!!
> 
> CHEATER CHEATER PUMPKIN EATER..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: I still have to do the work....... :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 07:39 AM~20363798
> *ATTENTION!!! ATTENTION!!
> ME AND KB ARE IN A BUILD OFF TO SEE WHO BUILDS THE LEAST AMOUNT OF KITS THIS YEAR.. HAHAH OH YEAH SO FAR HE'S IN THE LEAD I NEED TO SLOW IT DOWN BUT I JUST MIGHT LOSE THIS ONE..... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:
> HEY BRO IF U BUILD SUMTIN I WON'T BUST UR BALLS SO MUCH LOL!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: OOOOoooooooooooooo. Low life calling out kb Oooooooooooooooooo. He wont answer bro. But we are on! ....


----------



## chilly willie

Alrite fellas here are the pics from the meeting... Some are old rides and some are awesome new stuff. I also put some are guess pics in there i hope they dont mind. are three guest have some great work so i had to post, Thanks Lowlife, candilove and chevyman for shareing your work... Great stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey guys just want to say had a great time hanging out yesterday. Looking forward to next meeting.


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

and last but not the least.......


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 18 2011, 08:07 AM~20364280
> *:wow:  :wow: OOOOoooooooooooooo. Low life calling out kb Oooooooooooooooooo. He wont answer bro. But we are on! ....
> *



Hahahaha lol :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 18 2011, 10:07 AM~20364280
> *:wow:  :wow: OOOOoooooooooooooo. Low life calling out kb Oooooooooooooooooo. He wont answer bro. But we are on! ....
> *


 :squint:


----------



## dig_derange

lots of amazing pieces of art there :worship:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great man, I love this one!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you feel better. LOL Came out Great


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 18 2011, 08:44 AM~20364488
> *:squint:
> *


Relax don't go run and uffin: :tears:  I'm not Gina challenge u unless u think u can REALLY BEAT ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 12:10 PM~20365010
> *Relax don't go run and uffin:  :tears:   I'm not Gina challenge u unless u think u can REALLY BEAT ME!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick: :drama:


----------



## MAZDAT

Like what RoadDogg1 would say....And he's just a guest :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 18 2011, 10:49 AM~20365216
> *Like what RoadDogg1 would say....And he's just a guest :biggrin:
> *



And that's the truth! :biggrin: 
U GITA START FROM THE BEAT AND WORK UR QAY DIWN TO EARN UR STRIPES SO WHEN I'M DONE WITH CHILLY WILLIE :biggrin: I'M COMING WITH :guns: BLAZING FOR U KB!! And we ain't building dust balls ESEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAHAHA SPELL CHECK ANY ONE WTH!! :twak: :twak:
I meant from the best and work Ur way down.....


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey guys just wanted to thank you all. I had a great time at the meeting yesterday


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Apr 18 2011, 02:24 PM~20365892
> *Hey guys just wanted to thank you all. I had a great time at the meeting yesterday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THE MEETING WUZ GREAT,,FIRST OF ALL, I WUNNA THANK EMILIO FOR HOSTING OUR MEETING...WE APPRECIATE IT BROTHER, ALSO I'D LIKE TO THANK OUR GUESTS LOWLIFE, CHEVYMAN AND CANDILOVE.. IT WUZ GREAT NEETING YOU GUYS U R KOOL PEEPS. CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME. WE HAD A GOOD LAUGH.... LOWLIFE YOU'RE JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM MY PAD, WE GOTTA GET TOGETHER AND EXCHANGE IDEAS OR JUST WORK ON SUMTING. HIT ME UP BRUH.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

DOWN TO SCALE HARD AT WORK AT THE MEETING DISCUSSING, CLUB ISSUES, STRATEGIES, AND UPCOMING EVENTS,AS WELL AS TALKING TO OUR GUESTS.









THESE WERE OUR GUESTS... LOWLIFE CHEVYMAN AND CANDILOVE WE DID EVERYTHING IN OUR HANDS TO MAKE THEM FEEL WELCOME... I THINK WE ACHIEVED OUR GOAL...










HOPE YOU GUYS HAD AS GOOD A TIME AS ALL THE D 2 S BROTHERS. uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS  :wave:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looks like you guys had a good time fellas, wish we could be their!!  hope to see you guys in nov. we are still planning on heading your way, Don and myself  and thanks to everyone for the nice words on chevelle, aslo to Armando thanks bro!!


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 18 2011, 09:59 PM~20369958
> *DOWN TO SCALE HARD AT WORK AT THE MEETING DISCUSSING, CLUB ISSUES, STRATEGIES, AND UPCOMING EVENTS,AS WELL AS TALKING TO OUR GUESTS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE WERE OUR GUESTS... LOWLIFE CHEVYMAN AND CANDILOVE WE DID EVERYTHING IN OUR HANDS TO MAKE THEM FEEL WELCOME... I THINK WE ACHIEVED OUR GOAL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU  GUYS HAD AS GOOD A TIME AS ALL THE D 2 S BROTHERS. uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes i had a good time at the meeting cant wait for the next one thank you :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 18 2011, 11:59 AM~20365301
> *And that's the truth!  :biggrin:
> U GITA START FROM THE BEAT AND WORK UR QAY DIWN TO EARN UR STRIPES SO WHEN I'M DONE WITH CHILLY WILLIE :biggrin: I'M COMING WITH :guns:  BLAZING FOR U KB!!  And we ain't building dust balls ESEY!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
Hey homie , As the japanese said from one comander to the other after they bomb pearl harbor, I think we just awakened a sleeping giant. In turn with coments like that this giant has been awoken and i will be bombing on you at victorville. :biggrin: :biggrin: So say wat you need to and we the united states of chilly willie is on a mission. Bring it on. You probably should have went after KB first. He is the little green giant. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See ya low life :roflmao: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 05:38 AM~20371290
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Hey homie , As the japanese said from one comander to the other after they bomb pearl harbor,  I think we just awakened a sleeping giant. In turn with coments like that this giant has been awoken and i will be bombing on you at victorville.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: So say wat you need to and we the united states of chilly willie is on a mission. Bring it on. You probably should have went after KB first. He is the little green giant.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: See ya low life :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :squint:


----------



## machio

Wus up Homies...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by machio_@Apr 19 2011, 05:18 AM~20371515
> *Wus up Homies...
> *


What's up Machio :wave: :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 03:38 AM~20371290
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Hey homie , As the japanese said from one comander to the other after they bomb pearl harbor,  I think we just awakened a sleeping giant. In turn with coments like that this giant has been awoken and i will be bombing on you at victorville.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: So say wat you need to and we the united states of chilly willie is on a mission. Bring it on. You probably should have went after KB first. He is the little green giant.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: See ya low life :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


ITS ON!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 18 2011, 08:51 PM~20369883
> *THE MEETING WUZ GREAT,,FIRST OF ALL, I WUNNA THANK EMILIO FOR HOSTING OUR MEETING...WE APPRECIATE IT BROTHER, ALSO I'D LIKE TO THANK OUR GUESTS LOWLIFE, CHEVYMAN AND CANDILOVE.. IT WUZ GREAT NEETING YOU GUYS U R KOOL PEEPS.  CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT TIME. WE HAD A GOOD LAUGH....  LOWLIFE YOU'RE JUST DOWN THE STREET FROM MY PAD, WE GOTTA GET TOGETHER AND EXCHANGE IDEAS OR JUST WORK ON SUMTING. HIT ME UP BRUH.
> *



YES SIR i sure did hope you guys enjoyed my company!!! :biggrin: had some good laughs.... im sure KB dont like me but its all good :twak: :buttkick: LOL!! ill change that by the next powow i think ill give him a hug and call it even LOL :roflmao: and it was cool meeting candilove and chevy man :wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 03:38 AM~20371290
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Hey homie , As the japanese said from one comander to the other after they bomb pearl harbor,  I think we just awakened a sleeping giant. In turn with coments like that this giant has been awoken and i will be bombing on you at victorville.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: So say wat you need to and we the united states of chilly willie is on a mission. Bring it on. You probably should have went after KB first. He is the little green giant.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: See ya low life :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



oh man u make me giggle :roflmao: !!!!! i figured if i took you on first KB might think he had a chance its reverse phsycology lol!! :shhh: dont tell him.. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*QUESTION FOR THE BUILDER ON THIS RIDE??? IS THIS THE NEW TESTORS INCA GOLD??? *


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 08:01 AM~20371998
> *oh man u make me giggle :roflmao: !!!!! i figured if i took you on first KB might think he had a chance its reverse phsycology lol!!  :shhh: dont tell him.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Watz up maz........ :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 10:17 AM~20373243
> *Watz up maz........ :wave:
> *


What's up Chilly  

Working on something?


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 19 2011, 11:22 AM~20373287
> *What's up Chilly
> 
> Working on something?
> *


yea , im working on lowlifeforlife end of existence with my monte corlo build. He has awoken the sleeping giant. He shouldnt of went for the little giant first. you know who....... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 12:26 PM~20373329
> *yea , im working on lowlifeforlife end of existence with my monte corlo build. He has awoken the sleeping giant. He shouldnt of went for the little giant first. you know who....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 07:59 AM~20371974
> *YES SIR i sure did hope you guys enjoyed my company!!! :biggrin:  had some good laughs.... im sure KB dont like me but its all good :twak:  :buttkick: LOL!! ill change that by the next powow i think ill give him a hug and call it even LOL :roflmao: and it was cool meeting candilove and chevy man :wave:
> *


ok i feel sorry for u lowlife4life u have jumped in a small pond with a big fish homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe u should take off ur dark glasses n really see who u call out :biggrin: lol :0    :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 11:26 AM~20373329
> *yea , im working on lowlifeforlife end of existence with my monte corlo build. He has awoken the sleeping giant. He shouldnt of went for the little giant first. you know who....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo x2 i feel sorry for u lorenzo :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 10:26 AM~20373329
> *yea , im working on lowlifeforlife end of existence with my monte corlo build. He has awoken the sleeping giant. He shouldnt of went for the little giant first. you know who....... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



Uh oh!!!! hno: hno: maybe I should get some one to give me all their ideas :biggrin: then do the easy part build!! :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Heck I think I just might have to challenge each one of u GALS !! hell even if I don't win I bet my skills will be way better then when I started For me it's a win win I built and learned and I got to build with a bunch of top notch GALS!! :biggrin: 


----------



## MAZDAT

Uh oh :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 10:31 AM~20373367
> *ok i feel sorry for u lowlife4life u have jumped  in a small pond with a big fish homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! maybe u should take off ur dark glasses n really see who u call out  :biggrin: lol :0        :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 11:42 AM~20373453
> *Uh oh!!!!  hno:  hno:  maybe I should get some one to give me all their ideas  :biggrin: then do the easy part build!! :roflmao:
> *


well the way i see it is that you set the rules . and the rules wer that there are no rules. And as far as the easy part the easy part is posting all these comment and your doing a fine job... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: The hard part is doing the work and also the hard part is wen you are going to hand over your car to me wen i win.... lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 11:47 AM~20373499
> *Heck I think I just might have to challenge each one of u GALS !! hell even if I don't win I bet my skills will be way better then when I started For me it's a win win I built and learned and I got to build with a bunch of top notch GALS!!  :biggrin:  
> *


ok mr big mouth when chilly willy kills u with the monte !!!!! im next cuzz im going to put u 6 feet down in the ground big homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 10:49 AM~20373519
> *
> *


Can't read what you posted


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 19 2011, 11:59 AM~20373570
> *Can't read what you posted
> *


thats cuzz he cant see with his dark glasses :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 11:01 AM~20373583
> *thats cuzz he cant see with his dark glasses :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 19 2011, 10:59 AM~20373570
> *Can't read what you posted
> *



Really u can't see the faces?? DARN


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 12:01 PM~20373583
> *thats cuzz he cant see with his dark glasses :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 10:57 AM~20373553
> *well the way i see it is that you set the rules . and the rules wer that there are no rules. And as far as the easy part the easy part is posting all these comment and your doing a fine job... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: The hard part is doing the work and also the hard part is wen you are going to hand over your car to me wen i win.... lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Ur right about the rules :biggrin: :thumbsup: Now I need to :sprint: and build oh brotha what have I gotten my self in to :banghead:


----------



## chilly willie

Hey guy you all have a great day. I gotta go to work. So peace out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 11:01 AM~20373583
> *thats cuzz he cant see with his dark glasses :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *



oh you got jokie jokes!!!! :biggrin: ... :nicoderm: i can see u just fine!!! and u better come correct or watch what u wish for!! :shhh:


----------



## candilove

cant wait to see progress on the monties


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 19 2011, 12:06 PM~20374016
> *cant wait to see progress  on the monties
> *


Me too


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 19 2011, 12:06 PM~20374016
> *cant wait to see progress  on the monties
> *



i bet u all would but i wont be posting any :biggrin: im just gonna bust it out in November  so u will have to wait...


----------



## kustombuilder

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 01:09 PM~20373647
> *Ur right about the rules :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Now I need to  :sprint:  and build oh brotha what have I gotten my self in to :banghead:
> *


your going to get your butt kicked all over gods green earth when chilly gets ahold of you. :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2011, 07:59 AM~20372323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUESTION FOR THE BUILDER ON THIS RIDE??? IS THIS THE NEW TESTORS INCA GOLD???
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 12:47 PM~20373499
> *Heck I think I just might have to challenge each one of u GALS !! hell even if I don't win I bet my skills will be way better then when I started For me it's a win win I built and learned and I got to build with a bunch of top notch GALS!!  :biggrin:  
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 12:58 PM~20373561
> *ok mr big mouth when chilly willy kills u with the monte !!!!! im next cuzz im going to put u 6 feet down in the ground big homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 19 2011, 03:00 PM~20374411
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


IT'S HOUSE OF COLOR SPANISH GOLD OVER A SILVER BASE .


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2011, 02:36 PM~20374647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thnxz kb i like that :wow:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 02:32 PM~20375023
> *IT'S HOUSE OF COLOR SPANISH GOLD OVER A SILVER BASE .
> *


  THXS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Apr 18 2011, 10:28 PM~20370185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



sick just sick bro!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 19 2011, 04:38 AM~20371290
> *:wow:  :wow:
> Hey homie , As the japanese said from one comander to the other after they bomb pearl harbor,  I think we just awakened a sleeping giant. In turn with coments like that this giant has been awoken and i will be bombing on you at victorville.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: So say wat you need to and we the united states of chilly willie is on a mission. Bring it on. You probably should have went after KB first. He is the little green giant.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: See ya low life :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



hahahahahahahahaha... this is some funni shiiiiat! wuch oout lowlife, you dont know wut you got yourself into.. i feel for you bro... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2011, 12:59 PM~20374397
> *your going to get your butt kicked all over gods green earth when chilly gets ahold of you. :wow:
> *



Oh look who talking the D2S cheerleader... :biggrin: 
How does Ur cheer go.. CHILLY WILLIE HE'S OUR MAN IF HE CAN'T DO IT NO ONE CAN!! hahahahahahahahhahahahaha

BE READY CUZ I'M COMING FOR U!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Some one give KB a hug before he cries!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2011, 01:36 PM~20374647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey that's a good name for my MONTE !!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 11:58 AM~20373561
> *ok mr big mouth when chilly willy kills u with the monte !!!!! im next cuzz im going to put u 6 feet down in the ground big homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0  :angel:  :angel:
> *


i'm next after woodgrain, and i'm gone bury you face down in case you wunna get out you'll go even deeper. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 19 2011, 05:30 PM~20376150
> *i'm next after woodgrain, and i'm gone bury you face down in case you wunna get out you'll go even deeper. :biggrin:
> *



TAKE A NUMBER SWEET HEART! :nono:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THIS IS THE TESTORS INCA GOLD 408.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 06:30 PM~20376148
> *Hey that's a good name for my MONTE !!!
> *


its all fun and games lorenzo, but no u cant have that name 4 ur monte its already copyright to me sorry prospect, u know that my big homie kb is not going to take u up in that challenge so stop making him mad homie let him get back in to building ( hey kb the next car u build i want it.$$$$$$$$ to put it on my self ) :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 19 2011, 06:30 PM~20376150
> *i'm next after woodgrain, and i'm gone bury you face down in case you wunna get out you'll go even deeper. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angel: :angel: hno: hno: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 19 2011, 06:29 PM~20376137
> *Some one give KB a hug before he cries!!
> *


ill give him a brotherly hug :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: ( no ****)


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 19 2011, 08:37 PM~20376188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE TESTORS INCA GOLD 408.
> *


I like that Inca Gold on that ride .


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 19 2011, 06:23 PM~20376572
> *its all fun and games lorenzo, but no u cant have that name 4 ur monte its already copyright to me sorry prospect, u know that my big homie kb is not going to take u up in that challenge so stop making him mad homie let him get back in to building ( hey kb the next car u build i want it.$$$$$$$$ to put it on my self ) :biggrin:
> *



NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN!! :banghead:


----------



## gseeds

ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh: 
















































still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Gary, that thing came out sweet!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

thanks jorge !!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 06:57 PM~20376880
> *thanks jorge !!!
> *



Can I have it Gary??? :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20376848
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GARY MAKE'S WANT TO BUILD A 56 .


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 06:54 PM~20376848
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's G !!! sweet bro!!


----------



## warsr67

SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 07:41 PM~20377302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> *



Oh your a bad bad man!! This is nice I got my eye on this


----------



## MAZDAT

> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> 
> This will be a nice one!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh: 
















































still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin: 
























[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 sick gary


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20376848
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 19 2011, 01:06 PM~20374016
> *cant wait to see progress  on the monties
> *


Hey bro ill show mine so all can see.... I hope you will enjoy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 07:54 PM~20376848
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awessome gary.....Me likes :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20377302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> *


Hey pops i remeber this one. You gotta finish.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

looking good sir !!! i dig the door's and interior, just an idea but how bout some sqaure headlites up front, like on the '77 monte carlo, all molded in, just an idea, looks cool !! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20377302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 19 2011, 07:37 PM~20376188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE TESTORS INCA GOLD 408.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 16 2011, 11:30 PM~20355982
> *ALL DONE!! 67 chevelle pro-touring, let me know what you guys think, good kit little fit issues im pleased with it. you know me always 427b.b.f.i. wheels from miatso vw die cast, two tone interior, hok paint and clear some photoetched too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 20 2011, 02:11 AM~20379265
> *Hey bro ill show mine so all can see.... I hope you will enjoy.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Well then hurry I need some ideas!! Hey how about posting the drawing D.A did I bet it's sweet looking :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20377302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> *


SWEEETTTT !!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks Sweet Gary


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 09:41 PM~20377302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> *


what's up big bro the 50 is looking sweet bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im working on mine right now!!! i must gave you some inspiration to finish it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 19 2011, 08:54 PM~20376848
> *ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MANNN!!!! gary another bad ass ride big bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep'em coming bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

To all my D2S bro's evrybody looking good homies!!! and to my homie LOWLIFE you my homie but you done step in the pasture and you're not gonna be able to get out in other words you done step in some SH--T!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@Apr 20 2011, 02:02 PM~20382832
> *To all my D2S bro's evrybody looking good homies!!! and to my homie LOWLIFE you my homie but you done step in the pasture and you're not gonna be able to get out in other words you done step in some SH--T!!!!
> *



thanks for ur encouraging words :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

my monte ideas what ya think fellas


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## bigdogg323

U GOT SUM GOOD IDEAS BRO


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

all are bad ass monte's which ever u pic, its going to look sweet. :0


----------



## LoLife4Life

There just for paint ideas maybe..I'm still looking around... I'm waiting for scary Willie I meant chilly wilie to post what he's gonna do so I can steal some ideas!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks for the compliments homies, here are my next projects on the table hope to have them done for the victorville in november!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm i forgot pics sorry!


----------



## LoLife4Life

:wow: those r the beat thing I seen so far :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol u posted before me I was Gina bust Ur chops lol


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 20 2011, 04:13 PM~20383530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the one rite here bro. Wild child.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 20 2011, 06:52 PM~20384806
> *damm i forgot pics sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nie one gil..... Cant wait to see those in victorville. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hey bro how are you feeling better i hope...


----------



## chilly willie

How about one of these lowlife? 


























I like the convertable   :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

> ok got the 56 pretty much done except i want to add the driver door miror, early 80's style, all original but running cragars and 5.20's :biggrin: sorry bout the bad pics :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working on the GP but also so started on a 62 nova, it's an original '62 nova rag top but had a busted window post so i cut the roof off of the nova AWB drag car and stuck it on and molded it in, now its a '62 hard top, heres some pics of it so far :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man Gary, that thing came out sweet!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT 56 GARY.. REALLY SWEET RIDE..
Click to expand...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 21 2011, 11:16 AM~20389666
> *This is the one rite here bro. Wild child.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


So is that like sumtin Ur doing? :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 21 2011, 11:22 AM~20389698
> *How about one of these lowlife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the convertable     :thumbsup:
> *


The first is nice! :wow: but that last ain't no 70 :nicoderm: 
So when do we get to see what u doing with urs :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## warsr67

[
HERE IS MINE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 21 2011, 12:28 PM~20389741
> *GREAT 56 GARY..  REALLY SWEET RIDE..
> *



Nice Detail


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 21 2011, 03:17 PM~20391364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> HERE IS MINE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OH BROTHER THAT IS SICK!!! :wow: ... I thought we were doing the 70 Monte oh well now I need to get my other Monte out no biggie I got some sick ideas for that to


----------



## MAZDAT

You guys making me wanna build a Monte, but I got my hands full with the projects I got...and the Caddy


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 21 2011, 04:40 PM~20391950
> *You guys making me wanna build a Monte, but I got my hands full with the projects I got...and the Caddy
> *



excuses excuse u sound like the cheerleader now!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

oh snap im reppin cali hard boys.

























wheres everyone else?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 21 2011, 05:17 PM~20392266
> *excuses excuse u sound like the cheerleader now!! :biggrin:
> *


Relax bro, is not excuses. Its all about the quality...not the quantity


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20392363
> *Relax bro, is not excuses. Its all about the quality...not the quantity
> *



true true my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

as faras i havegotten i have builders block








:dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 21 2011, 05:28 PM~20392345
> *oh snap im reppin cali hard boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheres everyone else?
> *



damn ur fast bro looks good


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 21 2011, 06:39 PM~20392416
> *damn ur fast bro looks good
> *


LOL fast how?
if i was fast this bitch would've been painted when i tore it down lol.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2011, 07:34 PM~20376669
> *I like that Inca Gold on that ride .
> *


THANX BRO, IT DOES LOOK NICE...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 19 2011, 08:41 PM~20377302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME THING I STARTED 50 COMING 2011, MAKING NEW INTERIOR , BATTERY RACK IN REAR.
> *


THAT'S ONE SICK RIDE WILLIE. COMING OUT BADASS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 21 2011, 12:22 PM~20389698
> *How about one of these lowlife?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the convertable     :thumbsup:
> *


OH HELL YEAH VATO. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

update on little orange wagon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 21 2011, 09:58 PM~20393512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on little orange wagon!!! :biggrin:
> *


This is looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> update on little orange wagon!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> WWWWOOOOWWWWW :0 :worship:  :yessad: :h5: :boink:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 21 2011, 07:58 PM~20393512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on little orange wagon!!! :biggrin:
> *



That's sick :wow:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 21 2011, 05:40 PM~20391950
> *You guys making me wanna build a Monte, but I got my hands full with the projects I got...and the Caddy
> *


mazdat send me the caddy 
:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 22 2011, 03:37 AM~20394966
> *mazdat send me the caddy
> :biggrin:
> *


Which one?


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 22 2011, 07:33 AM~20395466
> *Which one?
> *


your project :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 22 2011, 06:33 AM~20395466
> *Which one?
> *


The prumered one u had at the powwow! U member :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 22 2011, 08:04 AM~20395972
> *your project :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey bro I forgot the purple caddy u gave me :biggrin: ill get it at the next powwow!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 22 2011, 08:04 AM~20395972
> *your project :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh no, not that one, that's going to be the Victorville build off car, I may be able to get you another 78-79 Caddy


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 22 2011, 09:48 AM~20396184
> *Oh no, not that one, that's going to be the Victorville build off car, I may be able to get you another 78-79 Caddy
> *


i was just messing with you bro :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 22 2011, 11:43 AM~20396453
> *i was just messing with you bro  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gseeds

got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHINGON!! :wow: can I barrow it


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 01:26 PM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD GARY, I REMEMBER THOSE DAYS AND THE GREAT TIMES.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 01:26 PM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 21 2011, 09:58 PM~20393512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update on little orange wagon!!! :biggrin:
> *


I LIKE THE WAY IT COMMING OUT MIKE.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 02:26 PM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gary, you are a baaaaaaad man!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 01:26 PM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 22 2011, 03:01 PM~20398030
> *I LIKE THE WAY IT COMMING OUT MIKE.
> *


X2! :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds

at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 11:23 AM~20403032
> *at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey wat up gary  thats a coo 56 :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

added some blue to the rasberry p.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:worship: :thumbsup: how did you get the tape off without lifting the paint, looks real smooth willy - no **** :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 23 2011, 02:06 PM~20403231
> *:worship:  :thumbsup:   how did you get the tape off without lifting the paint, looks real smooth willy - no ****  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JOE, I USE A THIN YELLOW THAT IS USED FOR LAY OUT PATTERNS, I BOUGHT IT AT COAST AIR BRUSH AND I USE HOUSE OF COLORS ,BASE COATS LIGHT FOGING OF BASE COATS .THEY LAY DOWN THIN.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2011, 12:14 PM~20403265
> *THANKS JOE, I USE A THIN YELLOW THAT IS USED FOR LAY OUT PATTERNS, I BOUGHT IT AT COAST AIR BRUSH AND I USE HOUSE OF COLORS ,BASE COATS LIGHT FOGING OF BASE COATS .THEY LAY DOWN THIN.
> *


GREAT EXPLANATION WILLIE.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Apr 23 2011, 12:14 PM~20403265-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS JOE, I USE A THIN YELLOW THAT IS USED FOR LAY OUT PATTERNS, I BOUGHT IT AT COAST AIR BRUSH AND I USE HOUSE OF COLORS ,BASE COATS LIGHT FOGING OF BASE COATS .THEY LAY DOWN THIN.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LATIN SKULL_@Apr 23 2011, 12:22 PM~20403289
> *GREAT EXPLANATION WILLIE.
> *


 :thumbsup: thx fellas


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2011, 12:03 PM~20403215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some blue to the rasberry p.
> *


DAMN pops doing patterns to oh brother I gota step up game u fellas gota give us newbies some breathing room!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 22 2011, 09:48 AM~20396184
> *Oh no, not that one, that's going to be the Victorville build off car, I may be able to get you another 78-79 Caddy
> *


I WUNT ONE


----------



## gseeds

at it again !! busted open a amt 55 last nite and made a visor and skirts for it, needed a car to set with the '56 it keep it company! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:  :biggrin: looking good sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN FELLAS IT'S LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE VERY NICE WORK FROM OF YALL KEEP UP THE GREAT :thumbsup:





LIKE LOLIFE SAID GIVE US NEWBIES SUM BREATHING ROOM OR ATLEAST TO CATCH UP :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Wow chilly Willie must be putting some serious work on that Monte haven't seen him around! :biggrin: Can we see some progress pics ???


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 05:34 PM~20404274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:    :biggrin: looking good sir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x10


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 23 2011, 07:19 PM~20404863
> *DAMN FELLAS IT'S LOOKING GOOD UP IN HERE VERY NICE WORK FROM OF YALL KEEP UP THE GREAT :thumbsup:
> LIKE LOLIFE SAID GIVE US NEWBIES SUM BREATHING ROOM OR ATLEAST TO CATCH UP  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :sprint:
> *


Wats up bigdogg , hey you will have that 58 body that you wanted this week. Good to see you here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 23 2011, 10:01 PM~20405927
> *Wow chilly Willie must be putting some serious work on that Monte haven't seen him around! :biggrin: Can we see some progress pics ???
> *


Been working 60hrs a week bro . no time. But i manage to do a little work on it today. I havent seen your progress. Thats cool bro. Working on it little at a time not in a hurry.


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN good u got work were super slow I hope it picks up...Well since I changed from the 70 to the 80 Monte I had to come with new ideas but I got what ima do so as soon as I put some work on it I'll post pics :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here is a little something ive been working on. Trying to decide ... Lowrider or low rod. Any suggestion.....  

















Before ............






















And After............




























wat do you think


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HOLY CONOLY :0 :wow: :wow: That's sick I say old school low low... I was thinking of doing that to a 65 seen it some where liked the idea.. That's gona be mean what ever way u do it


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 23 2011, 10:45 PM~20406168
> *HOLY CONOLY :0  :wow:  :wow: That's sick I say old school low low... I was thinking of doing that to a 65 seen it some where liked the idea.. That's gona be mean what ever way u do it
> *


Yeah bro , im not sure wat direction to go. But i like the astro or craigar look. It will have a tricked out motor and tilt front end.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 23 2011, 09:29 PM~20406088
> *Ok fellas here is a little something ive been working on. Trying to decide ... Lowrider or low rod. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before ............
> And After............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do you think
> *



This one has to be between a low rod and a low low, old school outside and new school inside!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Hey my Down 2 Scale brothers , you all have a Happy Easter with the families . Happy Easter to everyone on lay it low. 








Happy egg Hunting.


----------



## gseeds

oh man thats crazy!! i likt it !! old school lowrider is my vote :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 24 2011, 12:30 AM~20406406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats crazy!! i likt it !! old school lowrider is my vote :biggrin:
> *


OH MAN,NICE


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 23 2011, 10:29 PM~20406403
> *Hey my Down 2 Scale brothers , you all have a Happy Easter with the families . Happy Easter to everyone on lay it low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy egg Hunting.
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 24 2011, 12:29 AM~20406403
> *Hey my Down 2 Scale brothers , you all have a Happy Easter with the families . Happy Easter to everyone on lay it low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy egg Hunting.
> *


Same to you bro and to all my brothas.


----------



## candilove

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE D2S BE SAFE


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 24 2011, 12:29 AM~20406403
> *Hey my Down 2 Scale brothers , you all have a Happy Easter with the families . Happy Easter to everyone on lay it low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy egg Hunting.
> *


The same to you and all the d2s family HAPPY EASTER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 23 2011, 11:29 PM~20406403
> * Hey my Down 2 Scale brothers , you all have a Happy Easter with the families . Happy Easter to everyone on lay it low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy egg Hunting. *


X100, happy easter everybody, hope you have a great day with your families...


----------



## MAZDAT

Happy Easter to everyone on Lay It Low!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 23 2011, 11:30 PM~20406406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats crazy!! i likt it !! old school lowrider is my vote :biggrin:
> *


damn thats gonna look clean homie nice work! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

The 59 imperial

























































Modified die-cast hotwheel

































































Teaching myself the tricks of alcolading

















hmm idk the bumpers on the 59 are gonna kill you guys in this build off lol


----------



## candilove

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 23 2011, 11:29 PM~20406088
> *Ok fellas here is a little something ive been working on. Trying to decide ... Lowrider or low rod. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do you think
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 24 2011, 12:29 AM~20406403
> *Hey my Down 2 Scale brothers , you all have a Happy Easter with the families . Happy Easter to everyone on lay it low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy egg Hunting.
> *


Had a Super Time. Thanks


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HEY WUZ SUP EVERYBODY...EVERYONE IS DOING A KILLER JOB ON YOUR BUILDS.


----------



## hocknberry

looks awsome in here as usual!! :biggrin: you guys heard from jimbo lately?! i hit him up to see what he's up to but no reply?! just checkin in with him....hope all is ok?!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 26 2011, 08:29 PM~20427114
> *looks awsome in here as usual!! :biggrin: you guys heard from jimbo lately?! i hit him up to see what he's up to but no reply?! just checkin in with him....hope all is ok?!
> *


hes good.just working alot.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey brothers check out undeads & mini ( back n forth ) sh#@% talking on kevins fiber optic thread :wow: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 23 2011, 10:29 PM~20406088
> *Ok fellas here is a little something ive been working on. Trying to decide ... Lowrider or low rod. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before ............
> And After............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do you think
> *


Thats sick as hell.... Looks great on the supremes too!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 26 2011, 06:37 PM~20427164
> *hey  brothers  check out undeads & mini ( back n forth ) sh#@% talking on kevins fiber optic thread :wow:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *



I don't see it


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 10:48 PM~20427261
> *I don't see it
> *



Rick cleaned it up.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 06:48 PM~20427261
> *I don't see it
> *



me neither :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 26 2011, 06:50 PM~20427284
> *Rick cleaned it up.
> *


Oh ok


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 26 2011, 06:50 PM~20427284
> *Rick cleaned it up.
> *


So what's up Charles, how are you?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 26 2011, 07:50 PM~20427284
> *Rick cleaned it up.
> *


he sure did thxz rick


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 10:55 PM~20427322
> *So what's up Charles, how are you?
> *



Doing good J. just trying to get stuff settled in. :happysad:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 26 2011, 06:56 PM~20427340
> *Doing good J. just trying to get stuff settled in. :happysad:
> *


How was your Easter?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 11:10 PM~20427473
> *How was your Easter?
> *


It was good no rain or storms. :biggrin: How was yours?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 26 2011, 07:23 PM~20427647
> *It was good no rain or storms. :biggrin:  How was yours?
> *


Good. little bit of drizzle in the AM, went to church and breakfast, mostly stayed home and relaxed afterwards


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 11:27 PM~20427694
> *Good. little bit of drizzle in the AM, went to church and breakfast, mostly stayed home and relaxed afterwards
> *



Sounds like a good day.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by PERDITION_@Apr 26 2011, 07:30 PM~20427722
> *Sounds like a good day.
> *


Yeah


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LoLife4Life

:wave: :inout: Back to work on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 26 2011, 08:13 PM~20428195
> *:wave:  :inout: Back to work on the monte :biggrin:
> *


Where's the pics?


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 08:23 PM~20428319
> *Where's the pics?
> *


Soon my brotha when I get it in primer trust me it's gonna be worth it! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: SO WHAT DID I MISS :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 26 2011, 11:22 PM~20429578
> *:wave: SO WHAT DID I MISS  :biggrin:
> *



Not the clot of Ur house I don't honk any one could :biggrin: :roflmao: what color was that canary yellow :rimshot: hno: :inout:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Aww admit I meant the color!!! Lol stupid auto correct on this phone :banghead:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 12:26 PM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 great idea Gary.. is'nt there a photo of a real nova just like this, with a 
car show poster taped to the door? i seen it in one of the old school threads..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 26 2011, 08:48 PM~20427261
> *I don't see it
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591752


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 26 2011, 08:37 PM~20427164
> *hey  brothers  check out undeads & mini ( back n forth ) sh#@% talking on kevins fiber optic thread :wow:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591752


----------



## Highlander 64

> got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Always so period correct gary,good to see your still at it!
Click to expand...


----------



## avidinha

Hey everyone, I've been taking to Kustombuilder about joining Down II Scale and I wanted to introduce myself. I live in Pasadena Texas (Houston area). I enjoy building a variety of styles. There's a link to my build page in my signature, stop by and let me know what you think. I've been looking through this topic and Down II Scale has alot of talented builders, and it seems like you have a good brotherhood too. I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 27 2011, 08:08 PM~20435024
> *Hey everyone, I've been taking to Kustombuilder about joining Down II Scale and I wanted to introduce myself. I live in Pasadena Texas (Houston area). I enjoy building a variety of styles. There's a link to my build page in my signature, stop by and let me know what you think. I've been looking through this topic and Down II Scale has alot of talented builders, and it seems like you have a good brotherhood too. I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys.
> *


It was a pleasure talking to you bro.looking foward to seeing your builds.


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20435024
> *Hey everyone, I've been taking to Kustombuilder about joining Down II Scale and I wanted to introduce myself. I live in Pasadena Texas (Houston area). I enjoy building a variety of styles. There's a link to my build page in my signature, stop by and let me know what you think. I've been looking through this topic and Down II Scale has alot of talented builders, and it seems like you have a good brotherhood too. I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys.
> *


sweet bro cant wait to see what your hiding on you worktable lol.


----------



## undead white boy

imperial update

rims and tires done

















marble painted bumpers done

















interior started
its illegal fucking leopard holmes


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 27 2011, 09:35 PM~20435877
> *imperial update
> 
> rims and tires done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marble painted bumpers done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior started
> its illegal fucking leopard holmes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looking good kevin ,keep the work coming


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 27 2011, 07:08 PM~20435024
> *Hey everyone, I've been taking to Kustombuilder about joining Down II Scale and I wanted to introduce myself. I live in Pasadena Texas (Houston area). I enjoy building a variety of styles. There's a link to my build page in my signature, stop by and let me know what you think. I've been looking through this topic and Down II Scale has alot of talented builders, and it seems like you have a good brotherhood too. I'm looking forward to getting to know you guys.
> *


ur build r really nice i like them homie ( post pix of yourself so we could all put a name to a face :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 08:48 PM~20436010
> *looking good kevin  ,keep the work coming
> *


x2 kevin :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## warsr67

DID A LITTLE WORK ON BATTERIES RACK AND PUMP SET UP.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 08:56 PM~20436097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID A LITTLE WORK ON  BATTERIES RACK AND PUMP SET UP.
> *


nice work on the truck sr keep it coming mr. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20436097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID A LITTLE WORK ON  BATTERIES RACK AND PUMP SET UP.
> *


HIJOLE!! This is like wine it gets better with time .... U making me wanna get out my trokita :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 27 2011, 09:59 PM~20436121
> *nice work on the truck sr keep it  coming  mr. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama: `x2 :rimshot: :rimshot: :boink: :boink:


----------



## candilove

:wave:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 27 2011, 10:26 PM~20436989
> *:wave:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: lol jk


----------



## undead white boy

even rap artists can rock out see
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4aELnPYCIc&feature=related
LOL


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

its looking good up in here, up in here! :nicoderm:


----------



## avidinha

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 27 2011, 08:53 PM~20436062
> *ur build r really nice  i like them homie ( post pix of yourself so we could all put a name to a face :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Here's one of me sitting on my freshly wrecked caprice still on the freeway waiting for a tow truck.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 28 2011, 06:49 AM~20438110
> *Here's one of me sitting on my freshly wrecked caprice still on the freeway waiting for a tow truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Dang Man what the heck happened?


----------



## avidinha

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 05:46 AM~20438252
> *Dang  Man  what the  heck  happened?
> *


I was in the left lane doing about 70mph, when the axle shaft on the passenger side sheered and the wheel fell off. I put it into the wall and ended up in the right lane facing against traffic.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 28 2011, 09:14 AM~20438548
> *I was in the left lane doing about 70mph, when the axle shaft on the passenger side sheered and the wheel fell off. I put it into the wall and ended up in the right lane facing against traffic.
> *


Was it a total loss or did you rebuild it ? It looked like a clean car in your topic by that jet !


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 27 2011, 08:21 PM~20436323
> *HIJOLE!! This is like wine it gets better with time .... U making me wanna get out my trokita  :thumbsup:
> *


Excuses...excuses, you sound like a cheerleader :uh:


----------



## avidinha

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 07:25 AM~20438587
> *Was  it  a  total  loss  or  did  you  rebuild  it  ?  It  looked  like  a  clean  car  in  your  topic  by that  jet !
> *


Thanks, I'm pretty proud of the jet picture, I was the only one who got to do that, that jet is one of the four that escorted air force one on 9/11. The car was totaled, I had to fight with the insurance company for two months, they only wanted to give me $2k for it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@Apr 28 2011, 10:33 AM~20438967
> *Thanks, I'm pretty proud of the jet picture, I was the only one who got to do that, that jet is one of the four that escorted air force one on 9/11. The car was totaled, I had to fight with the insurance company for two months, they only wanted to give me $2k for it.
> *


LOL! Yea they don't want to folk over anything ! We pay them out the dairy on a monthly bases and yet have to pull teeth to make a claim! SO what you rollin in now ?


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 28 2011, 07:12 AM~20438827
> *Excuses...excuses, you sound like a cheerleader  :uh:
> *



Lol what's that suppose to mean hub?? What u saying I can't build?? :nicoderm: 
















Lol!!! Just playing :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 AM~20439618
> *Lol what's that suppose to mean hub?? What u saying I can't build?? :nicoderm:
> Lol!!! Just playing :biggrin:
> *


J/k bro :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## avidinha

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2011, 10:11 AM~20439612
> *LOL!    Yea    they  don't  want  to  folk  over  anything !  We  pay  them  out the  dairy  on  a  monthly  bases and  yet  have  to  pull teeth to  make  a  claim! SO what  you  rollin  in  now  ?
> *


Exactly! I still have the roadmaster wagon I bought after my first tour in iraq, and I bought a '95 m3 from a buddy after I wrecked the blue, there's a pic of it in my thread.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 11:11 AM~20439618
> *Lol what's that suppose to mean hub?? What u saying I can't build?? :nicoderm:
> Lol!!! Just playing :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Man brothas I hope the Ur guys site goes up soon cuz it's getting how can I say it boring in here well not in here to say but in L.I.L way to much drama that's why I stay in Facebook I have more pics of my stuff there... :nicoderm: :inout:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 12:43 PM~20440944
> *Man brothas I hope the Ur guys site goes up soon cuz it's getting how can I say it boring in here well not in here to say but in L.I.L way to much drama that's why I stay in Facebook I have more pics of my stuff there... :nicoderm:  :inout:
> *


Post the link Lorenzo


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 02:43 PM~20440944
> *Man brothas I hope the Ur guys site goes up soon cuz it's getting how can I say it boring in here well not in here to say but in L.I.L way to much drama that's why I stay in Facebook I have more pics of my stuff there... :nicoderm:  :inout:
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life

Don't kno how where would I get it cuz my profile is private so u need to be my friend to see CHILLIE Willie and roaddogg can see them.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 02:29 PM~20441658
> *Don't kno how where would I get it cuz my profile is private so u need to be my friend to see CHILLIE Willie and roaddogg can see them.
> *


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Apr 27 2011, 08:12 PM~20434127
> *Always so period correct gary,good to see your still at it!
> *


thanks dave !! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

U guys shod make a D2S page on there?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20436097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID A LITTLE WORK ON  BATTERIES RACK AND PUMP SET UP.
> *




DAMM MISTER!! :wow: U'za TRUE BEAST WILLIE!!! BACKUPS YOUNGSTA'S!!!! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 05:16 PM~20441972
> *U guys shod make a D2S page on there?
> *


were?


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 27 2011, 07:35 PM~20435877
> *imperial update
> 
> rims and tires done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marble painted bumpers done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior started
> its illegal fucking leopard holmes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good bro!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 23 2011, 12:03 PM~20403215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added some blue to the rasberry p.
> *





SICK OGEE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 23 2011, 09:29 PM~20406088
> *Ok fellas here is a little something ive been working on. Trying to decide ... Lowrider or low rod. Any suggestion.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before ............
> And After............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat do you think
> *


Daaaaaammmmm................... 



GANGSTA!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Cant wait brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20396952
> *got a little more work done on the 62 nova today, still need to clear and i may add some patterns,not sure yet, on another note, back in the day when a car club was hosting a car show or dance they would have posters printed up and post em about town and some of the guys would even tape them to their doors on the cars and drive around town with em on, my buddy ron out in cali has two original posters and when i was out there last year i took some photos of them ,so i could use em for some of my 60's and 70's style models, anyway heres the nova so far,ill post more when its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Gary, your quick builds are killin fools lol!!! :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 28 2011, 04:29 PM~20442459
> *were?
> *



Facebook u can have it private members only like thing or open to the public post Ur finished builds open up the name to people who might not know just a idea


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:53 PM~20442651
> *Facebook u can have it private members only like thing or open to the public post Ur finished builds open up the name to people who might not know just a idea
> *


thats why we are going to have our own website.


----------



## LoLife4Life

sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

Lookin GOOD LO!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 07:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam that's nice


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh man, I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks brotha just doing my part!! :nicoderm:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice!!! i wanna see how u hindge the passenger door like that. keep up the good work


----------



## LoLife4Life

It's actualy super easy but I'm debating to do it that way what u guys think lambo reverse or suicide or the way they are one and one


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 08:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love it


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:02 PM~20443185
> *It's actualy super easy but I'm debating to do it that way what u guys think lambo reverse or suicide or the way they are one and one
> *


SUICIDE! JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 27 2011, 09:21 PM~20436323
> *HIJOLE!! This is like wine it gets better with time .... U making me wanna get out my trokita  :thumbsup:
> *


SO YOU GONE GET OUT EVERY CAR YOU SEE HERE? :angry: 



































J/K BRO...


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 07:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING BADDDDDDDDDDDD BRO. THATS MY STYLE I LIKE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Apr 27 2011, 08:56 PM~20436097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID A LITTLE WORK ON  BATTERIES RACK AND PUMP SET UP.
> *


TROKITA IS LOOKING FIRME SENOR...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD LORENZO


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 06:08 PM~20443233
> *SO YOU GONE GET OUT EVERY CAR YOU SEE HERE?    :angry:
> J/K BRO...
> *



No but every one that I do have yeah!! :biggrin: 
Don't get jealous :nicoderm:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S WUT I CAME ACROSS WHILE LOOKING INTO MY STASH.....TAHOE, JUST NEED TO BE PUT TOGETHER... WUT CHU THINK...


























SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX. (CAMERA PHONE). :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Man that's "G" can I barrow it :x:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 07:16 PM~20443309
> *HERE'S WUT I CAME ACROSS WHILE LOOKING INTO MY STASH.....TAHOE, JUST NEED TO BE PUT TOGETHER... WUT CHU THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX. (CAMERA PHONE). :biggrin:
> *


That looks good, finish it.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 07:18 PM~20443325
> *Man that's "G" can I barrow it  :x:
> *


 GO AHEAD JUST DONT DRIVE OUT TO TJ.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 28 2011, 07:26 PM~20443399
> *That looks good, finish it.
> *


 I WILL PROLLY THIS W/E.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S THE INTERIOR FOR THE TAHOE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SORRY.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

A FRIEND OF MINE JUST TOLD ME BOUT THIS CAR SHOW...









THERE'S NO MODEL CAR SHOW,BUT HE SAIF\D WE'RE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME AND DISPLAY OUR MODELS...


----------



## LoLife4Life

another angle


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 06:33 PM~20443450
> *GO AHEAD JUST DONT DRIVE OUT TO TJ.
> *


Hahahahh :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

looks cool lalo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 10:42 PM~20443559
> *another angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good, i like the pancake hood !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 28 2011, 10:07 PM~20443224
> *SUICIDE! JUST MY OPINION.
> *


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice Nova Gary. Kool build.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:42 PM~20443559
> *another angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Lolife :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Everyones build is looking Tight. Welcome to our new Prospect. Having trouble with the rear valance / Bazel on the 68. Gotta figure something out before paint.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

all rides looking good homies, here are some pics of the new wagon in the shop going to be static display not sure on colors any ideas! :happysad:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 28 2011, 10:51 PM~20444208
> *all rides looking good homies, here are some pics of the new wagon in the shop going to be static display not sure on colors any ideas! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      I dig it! I also have the same project I need to be workin' on. Lol.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 06:39 PM~20443527
> *A FRIEND OF MINE JUST TOLD ME BOUT THIS CAR SHOW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE'S NO MODEL CAR SHOW,BUT HE SAIF\D WE'RE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME AND DISPLAY OUR MODELS...
> *


  

me and my fam been wanting to go to another show, hopefully itll be this one :happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 28 2011, 07:51 PM~20444208
> *all rides looking good homies, here are some pics of the new wagon in the shop going to be static display not sure on colors any ideas! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet I say black with a silver flake... All black and put the silver in between where the body line slants down up to the start of the top body line I hope u understand


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 28 2011, 07:49 PM~20444192
> *Everyones build is looking Tight. Welcome to our new Prospect. Having trouble with the rear valance / Bazel on the 68. Gotta figure something out before paint.
> *



Thanks keep me posted ima be starting mine in a minute!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 07:38 PM~20443513
> *SORRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lalo .. Way to get down on the builds......


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 28 2011, 08:51 PM~20444208
> *all rides looking good homies, here are some pics of the new wagon in the shop going to be static display not sure on colors any ideas! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm bro .. I absolutely love this wagon. What color are you going with... And one more thing CAN I HAVE IT? :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love it


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOOHHH SNAP........   hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@Apr 29 2011, 11:25 AM~20447589
> *OOOOHHH SNAP........      hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 28 2011, 07:14 PM~20443836
> *looking good, i like the pancake hood !!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro and to the rest of the fellas for the props!! :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANKS GUYS... TAHOE IS DONE JUST NEED TO PUT WHEELS ON AND IT'S READY TO GO CRUISING.


----------



## just ripe

ready for chatsworth show :guns: :guns: :guns: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 07:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I like this truck when you first started to work on it, I had to get me one...I got it in the mail today!! Came out really nice Mike!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 07:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


WOW MIKE! that thing looks nice bro! clean job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 07:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



Thumbs up from me :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

So who's going to chatsworth!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 29 2011, 08:38 PM~20451684
> *So who's going to chatsworth!!!
> *


Me :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

when is it again?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 29 2011, 11:30 PM~20452099
> *when is it again?
> *


sun


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Really nice bro. Can't wait to see it Sunday.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 29 2011, 10:38 PM~20451684
> *So who's going to chatsworth!!!
> *


 :cheesy: me 2 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## just ripe

thanx for comps!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 08:42 PM~20443559
> *another angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that sick hijo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20443309
> *HERE'S WUT I CAME ACROSS WHILE LOOKING INTO MY STASH.....TAHOE, JUST NEED TO BE PUT TOGETHER... WUT CHU THINK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX. (CAMERA PHONE). :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: nice tahoe......... :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 09:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


mad props on this something difrent but looks dope


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 30 2011, 06:57 AM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Damn I'm liking this!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


That came out badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

man that's bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looks great mike, :biggrin:
and i like the blue dots !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 08:44 AM~20453389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that's bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looks great mike,  :biggrin:
> and i like the blue dots !!! :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Apr 30 2011, 06:53 AM~20453422
> *CLEAN
> *


 :wave: Tingo


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 30 2011, 09:10 AM~20453479
> *:wave: Tingo
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 09:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Damn!!! mike thatcame out sweet bro can't wait to see it in person tomorrow!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 10:02 PM~20452307
> * that sick hijo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Badd ass mike... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## just ripe

thanx everyone ...... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That's freakin' clean !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 07:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


DAMMM HIJO CAME OUT CLEAN, ESPECIALLY THAT INTERIOR LOOK. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hey everybody wuz sup, you guys are killing it wit those builds..... Mike thats freaking sweet bro... Everybody else aredoing agreat job on their builds.... I have a lil problem... I wuz finishing up the tahoe and I realized I dont have either one of the bumpers... So if some on has some they'd like to sell let me kno pllz. Thanks brothers...


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 07:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




DAAAAAMM MIKE THATS SOOOOOOOOO FREAKIN CLEAN BROTHER!!! :wow: :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 28 2011, 07:51 PM~20444208
> *all rides looking good homies, here are some pics of the new wagon in the shop going to be static display not sure on colors any ideas! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Im lovin this wagon Gil!!! Cant wait to see how u freak it!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Apr 28 2011, 06:38 PM~20443513
> *SORRY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Man that came out SWEET Lalo!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## gseeds

got these 2 under clear today :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

DAAM GARY U ARE A TRUE BEAST OGEE!!! :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 04:32 PM~20455603
> *got these 2 under clear today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



U BAD BAD MAN GARY ! but I lime the way u think True I spiration for me


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2011, 06:22 PM~20455563
> *Im lovin this wagon Gil!!! Cant wait to see how u freak it!!! :wow:  :wow:
> *


  x2!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 06:32 PM~20455603
> *got these 2 under clear today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: that 55 and nova is bad assssss gary!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

damm gary and mike, those are some bad ass rides homies keep them pics coming! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tonioseven

This is consistently one of the best threads on _any_ forum _anywhere_.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 1 2011, 08:39 AM~20458949
> *This is consistently one of the best threads on any forum anywhere.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 08:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Killer build homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Apr 29 2011, 10:57 PM~20451332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for chatsworth show :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Man i have to say ot many of these are built looking this good ! Very nice job ! I know i was told not to post in here but this build is worth replying too !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Nice Old school build.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2011, 11:55 AM~20459333
> *Man  i  have  to  say  ot  many  of  these  are  built  looking  this  good !  Very  nice  job !  I  know  i  was  told  not  to  post  in  here    but  this  build  is  worth  replying  too !
> *


If you are reffering to our conversation.I didnt say not to post in our topic.I asked that you be respectful.


----------



## LoLife4Life

So how was the show fellas?? :nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

SO CAL NNL SHOW MAY 1 2011


----------



## just ripe




----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn it :banghead: Looks lime I missed out on a good show well next time for sure!! Any wins


----------



## just ripe




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 1 2011, 09:54 PM~20461520
> *Damn it  :banghead: Looks lime I missed out on a good show well next time for sure!! Any wins
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## brantstevens

Those are some clean ass rides! Lovin that 56 nomad an the black glasshouse! Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## just ripe




----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 1 2011, 05:58 PM~20461555
> *x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Il be ready for November!! Rain sleet snow ima show !! :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas, It looks like mike beat me to it. Do you still want me to post? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 1 2011, 11:32 PM~20462391
> *Wats up fellas, It looks like mike beat me to it. Do you still want me to post? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: thanks !


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Willie, do you still have my license plates???


----------



## LoLife4Life

The more the merry!! Please do my friend!!


----------



## chilly willie

Well im posting anyway :biggrin: . Ok fellas we all had a great time at the chatsworth nnl show. Lots of great builds and lots of real cars as well. also good time hanging with the fellas as usual. I d like to thank candilove "oscar" and chevyguy " juan" for coming and hanging with us. Hopefully you will consider joining us. WERE WAS LOWLIFEFORLIFE> Hey bro i hope all is good and sorry you couldnt join us. Next time. Id also like to congratulate Roger Chavez for his award for lowrider magazine best lowrider pick, and also Anthoney Rios for his three wins for best detail , best engine, and best of show congrats well deserved. And last but not the least id like to congratulate the og member for his win in the best lowrider Willie Ramirez Sr PoPs. Good job to all. Enjoy the pics....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sorry couldn't show brothas but my plans didn't go as planed and I got the butt of it but there will be others and the one we r all waiting for November remember bring Ur sharpie chillie Willie and Ur pink-slip :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Congrats to all the winners. Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## chilly willie

Alrite fellas i hoped you enjoyed the pics. I love taking them. Lots of fun... Looking forward to the next show.... See ya  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 










Poor little feller hes all tuckered out...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: he was soooo excited :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 1 2011, 08:38 PM~20462468
> *Hey Willie, do you still have my license plates???
> *


Yes sir they will be waiting for you at the meeting :biggrin: :biggrin: Do you have my batmobile :wow: :wow:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 1 2011, 09:03 PM~20462838
> *Sorry couldn't show brothas but my plans didn't go as planed and I got the butt of it but there will be others and the one we r all waiting for November remember bring Ur sharpie chillie Willie and Ur pink-slip  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there bro..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

wut sup guys, it looked like a great turn out judging by the pics. thx willie for uploading the pics.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

well done homies, cant wait to see you guys in november victorville! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 30 2011, 06:32 PM~20455603
> *got these 2 under clear today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ...love!!!!!!! the 55


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 1 2011, 09:20 PM~20463070
> *Alrite fellas i hoped you enjoyed the pics. I love taking them. Lots of fun... Looking forward to the next show.... See ya   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little feller hes all tuckered out...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he was soooo excited :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he got tired from running around lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 1 2011, 08:50 PM~20462644
> *Well im posting anyway :biggrin: . Ok fellas we all had a great time at the chatsworth nnl show. Lots of great builds and lots of real cars as well. also good time hanging with the fellas as usual. I d like to thank candilove "oscar" and chevyguy " juan" for coming and hanging with us. Hopefully you will consider joining us. WERE WAS LOWLIFEFORLIFE> Hey bro i hope all is good and sorry you couldnt join us. Next time. Id also like to congratulate Roger Chavez for his award for lowrider magazine best lowrider pick, and also Anthoney Rios for his three wins for best detail , best engine, and best of show congrats well deserved. And last but not the least id like to congratulate  the og member for his win in the best lowrider Willie Ramirez Sr PoPs. Good job to all. Enjoy the pics....... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you fellas for making us feel welcome cant wait to make it official hno: hno:


----------



## machio

GOOD JOB homies,nutin but Top Notch Work...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 1 2011, 08:20 PM~20463070
> *Alrite fellas i hoped you enjoyed the pics. I love taking them. Lots of fun... Looking forward to the next show.... See ya   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little feller hes all tuckered out...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he was soooo excited :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Damn u kno the show was good when it can put u to sleep!! :biggrin: not as good as he once was but good once then he ever was lol :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 2 2011, 08:47 AM~20466188
> *Damn u kno the show was good when it can put u to sleep!!  :biggrin: not as good as he once was but good once then he ever was lol :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

:thumbsup: LOVING THESE TWO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 1 2011, 10:20 PM~20463070
> *Alrite fellas i hoped you enjoyed the pics. I love taking them. Lots of fun... Looking forward to the next show.... See ya   :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little feller hes all tuckered out...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he was soooo excited :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


scary


----------



## Hydrohype

when and where was the show? what happened the the bell show?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 12:14 PM~20467783
> *when and where was the show?  what happened the the bell show?
> *


It was in Chatsworth. The Bell show is on June 5th I believe


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 2 2011, 01:21 PM~20467823
> *It was in Chatsworth. The Bell show is on June 5th I believe
> *


 chatsworth. in the valley? how in the hell did I not know about it. i know there was a show on sunday at canoga high school, but I knew nothing about models...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hello brothas howa every one been?? Well what hass every one been playing with lately let's see some progression in Ur stillos!! Camaradas! :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## josh 78

:wow: super stuff in here


----------



## undead white boy

k guys i busted some plastic ass all night. i got some crazy shit done so i'll post some pics later. only tip i got for you is think small.................. now think smaller then hotwheels. yeah its that crazy.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2011, 04:07 AM~20473461
> *k guys i busted some plastic ass all night. i got some crazy shit done so i'll post some pics later. only tip i got for you is think small.................. now think smaller then hotwheels. yeah its that crazy.
> *


 :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 2 2011, 12:33 PM~20467897
> *chatsworth. in the valley? how in the hell did I not know about it. i know there was a show on sunday at canoga high school, but I knew nothing about models...
> *


Yes sir, in the valley


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 1 2011, 07:50 PM~20462644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 *DAMN THATS SOME OL SKOO, I REMEMBER WHEN ZFELIX WAS PAINTING THAT* :cheesy:

*WHO GOT IT AND FINISHED IT?*


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2011, 08:18 AM~20474645
> *:0  DAMN THATS SOME OL SKOO, I REMEMBER WHEN ZFELIX WAS PAINTING THAT :cheesy:
> 
> WHO GOT IT AND FINISHED IT?
> *


Who painted it?


----------



## 408models

ZFELIX, HE'S AN OLD MEMBER FROM BACK IN THE DAYS. HA HAS STARTED TO GET INTO GRAPHICS AS U CAN C FROMT HE CADDY AND THE 62 IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 3 2011, 11:36 AM~20475150
> *Who painted it?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2011, 01:18 PM~20475387
> *ZFELIX, HE'S AN OLD MEMBER FROM BACK IN THE DAYS. HA HAS STARTED TO GET INTO GRAPHICS AS U CAN C FROMT HE CADDY AND THE 62 IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2011, 10:18 AM~20475387
> *ZFELIX, HE'S AN OLD MEMBER FROM BACK IN THE DAYS. HA HAS STARTED TO GET INTO GRAPHICS AS U CAN C FROMT HE CADDY AND THE 62 IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That Caddy is nice!!! He's not around no more?


----------



## 408models

he's still on the site, but he does PINSTRIPING on 1:1 rides now. 

His pops passed away some years ago and they did a article on him in LOWRIDER MAG, they painted up a matching coffin for him too :angel: but they own this ride.



















:angel:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2011, 11:18 AM~20475387
> *ZFELIX, HE'S AN OLD MEMBER FROM BACK IN THE DAYS. HA HAS STARTED TO GET INTO GRAPHICS AS U CAN C FROMT HE CADDY AND THE 62 IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I just filled the cup.... Damn thats badass....


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 3 2011, 11:37 AM~20475965
> *he's still on the site, but he does PINSTRIPING on 1:1 rides now.
> 
> His pops passed away some years ago and they did a article on him in LOWRIDER MAG, they painted up a matching coffin for him too  :angel: but they own this ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! That 37 is bad azzzzzzz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

Welcome to undead's mini house of horror.

When i get bored of regular 1:24th scale i try to push the limits of my skills.

mini 57 chevy bel-air
























next to a built 454 bigblock








next to said 454's carb/scoop








interior and chassis








oh yeah its a dicast









mini diorama with working lights.
the truck

















































next to a hotwheel








next to a 1:24th









the base

















See you at victorville lol


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 3 2011, 10:36 AM~20475150
> *Who painted it?
> *


Zack felix he use do work with danny D i seen that caddy in person to badass


----------



## LoLife4Life

:wave: Hello everybody


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 3 2011, 02:33 PM~20476732
> *:wave: Hello everybody
> *


whats up man what you working on


----------



## LoLife4Life

The 80 Monte the 70 Monte and ima start my 50 trokita! And u


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 03:23 PM~20477429
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,antway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it Gary!!! Came out nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

That is nice G sweet throw back build!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 05:23 PM~20477429
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,antway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that nova is clean!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES




----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :wow: :wave: SUPP FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 04:23 PM~20477429
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,antway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 takes me back..


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@May 3 2011, 09:10 PM~20480646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice paint job!! Who ever did it! uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 3 2011, 11:20 PM~20481318
> *:0  :wow: :wave: SUPP FELLAS  :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO! :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@May 4 2011, 12:10 AM~20480646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
Zach felix


----------



## LoLife4Life

Where's every one? :dunno: :wave:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 4 2011, 04:30 PM~20485555
> *Where's every one? :dunno:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

How's life bro?... What u working on!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

:wave: :wave: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## LoLife4Life

I stay :ninja: All day hehehe


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 4 2011, 05:11 PM~20485786
> *How's life bro?... What u working on!
> *



life is good. not much time for building  ... ima get up and right now and work on my trokita


----------



## gseeds

worked on this today !!!! 70's custom lowrider! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 4 2011, 06:18 PM~20486220
> *life is good.  not much time for building    ... ima get up and right now and work on my trokita
> *



Do work homie!! I need to do some my self


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 05:37 PM~20442961
> *sneak peek let me know what u think!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro i likes it :thumbsup: 




now give it back u showed it off enough already :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :inout: :naughty: :buttkick:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 01:02 PM~20491619
> *looking good bro i likes it  :thumbsup:
> now give it back u showed it off enough already  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :inout:  :naughty:  :buttkick:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha cough cough!!HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHHAAHAHAHAHA POINTING AT UR FACE!! ahhahaahHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono: :twak: :twak: :twak: And then u snapped outa Ur dream LMNO what a joke this guy is oh brother man that was a good laugh! I think I haven't laughed that good since the last time I seen KB :biggrin: wait rill user it finish Ur really gonna wish it was urs


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 5 2011, 01:10 PM~20491675
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHhaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha cough cough!!HAHAHAHAHAAHAHHHAAHAHAHAHA POINTING AT UR FACE!! ahhahaahHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: And then u snapped outa Ur dream LMNO what a joke this guy is oh brother man that was a good laugh! I think I haven't laughed that good since the last time I seen KB  :biggrin: wait rill user it finish Ur really gonna wish it was urs
> *


    ay wuey u forgot the auto spell again huh :biggrin: these fuckin rookies :uh: :buttkick: :fuq:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 5 2011, 01:18 PM~20491741
> *     ay wuey u forgot the auto spell again huh :biggrin: these fuckin rookies  :uh:  :buttkick:  :fuq:
> *


And punctuation


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 5 2011, 01:34 PM~20491836
> *And punctuation
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## candilove

i just finished painting this malibu what you think?ill be ready for the next meeting


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol u gals got jokes huh! Lol :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 5 2011, 02:39 PM~20492235
> *i just finished  painting this  malibu what you think?ill be ready for the next meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do Work were son that's sick !! What do u paint with cans or airbrush?


----------



## candilove

both the partterns were painted with airbrush the rest of the car rattle can :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

Hey KB theres just a little over 7 months left till the end of the year bro. Me and my build is getting ready. Are you?









We'll see you real soon


----------



## gseeds

> i just finished painting this malibu what you think?ill be ready for the next meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good candilove :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in today on the 66 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

got some time to practice paint ideas
cheese cloth
















marblizing
















lace








then i shot candy on them
lace








cheese cloth








marblizing








blended all three styles and shot candy


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nice undead! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 5 2011, 09:30 PM~20493436
> *got some time to practice paint ideas
> cheese cloth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marblizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i shot candy on them
> lace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheese cloth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marblizing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blended all three styles and shot candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

thanks guys


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 5 2011, 05:24 PM~20493398
> *got a little work in today on the 66 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's looking bad senor!!


----------



## candilove

> i just finished painting this malibu what you think?ill be ready for the next meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good candilove :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks gseeds coming from you means a lot to me :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

everyone is doing a wonderfull job on there projects, nice to see most of u guys working on something. for u prostpect exelent job homies keep doing wat ur doing DOWN 2 SCALE BROTHERS build build n build thats the name of the game hermanos :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :wow: :sprint:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hello everyone I have a quick question does any one use or has used alclad chrome if so what's Ur thoughts on it???


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 6 2011, 01:52 PM~20498481
> *Hello everyone I have a quick question does any one use or has used alclad chrome if so what's Ur thoughts on it???
> *


i have and its real good. look at my custom hotwheels chassis and the mini 57 chevy chassis


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 6 2011, 04:52 PM~20498481
> *Hello everyone I have a quick question does any one use or has used alclad chrome if so what's Ur thoughts on it???
> *


works good for me, and its a lot faster than waiting for your parts to get back from the chrome shop :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

So what's the process for it just shoot it and then clear or what would I need to do


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 02:11 PM~20498596
> *works good for me, and its a lot faster than waiting for your parts to get back from the chrome shop :biggrin:
> *


works so good for lots of ppl! i swear, i cant spray that shit & make it look chrome is my life depended on it :angry:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 6 2011, 02:19 PM~20498646
> *works so good for lots of ppl! i swear, i cant spray that shit & make it look chrome is my life depended on it :angry:
> *


What have you tried bro?
have you shot it over gloss black or what?
on mine i shot a satin black first then covered that with two coats of testors high gloss clear. i let the item sit till the clear is no longer tacky then i shot the alclad over it and let it sit.Usually when its right outta the gun it looks like a satin silver but after a few hours of sitting it looks like chrome


----------



## LoLife4Life

See that's why I ask some people think it's good some don't but I guess it's all in taste and what u are expecting obviously I kno it ain't gonna look like the chrome that comes with most kits but the close to that the better


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 6 2011, 05:19 PM~20498646
> *works so good for lots of ppl! i swear, i cant spray that shit & make it look chrome is my life depended on it :angry:
> *


strip the part that needs to be sprayed, do what ever body work and prep that is needed, then primer it with a laquer primer, let dry, then paint it gloss laquer black, let dry for aleast 24 hours, then sray the chrome on, and "do not "clear. thats how i use it, its not as nice as real chrome, but it the next best thing to chrome.
grille and bumper are painted that way.








so was this grille.








this bumper and grille.








and this one, :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nice!! Ima check it out...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 01:59 PM~20498825
> *strip the part that needs to be sprayed, do what ever body work and prep that is needed, then primer it with a laquer primer, let dry, then paint it gloss laquer black, let dry for aleast 24 hours, then sray the chrome on, and "do not "clear. thats how i use it, its not as nice as real chrome, but it the next best thing to chrome.
> grille and bumper are painted that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so was this grille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bumper and grille.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Gary, you showing off my green 68??? :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol man u funny mazdat!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20499305
> *Hey Gary, you showing off my green 68???  :biggrin:
> *


Naw maz, that's my 68!!!!! :biggrin: j/k maz!!! but anyway gary tha 68 still look good bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

update on the 57 that im calling a mini nightmare
got it foiled and final coat of clear

































time to figure out what to use for some 520's and 13 inch rims :0


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn u a monster undead!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 6 2011, 05:48 PM~20499826
> *Damn u a monster undead!!
> *


lol thanks bro


----------



## gseeds

got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20500011
> *got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOW MUCH U WANT FOR IT WHEN UR DONE? so I can start saving :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 06:26 PM~20500011
> *got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT THIS IS BAD ASS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 5 2011, 03:39 PM~20492235
> *i just finished  painting this  malibu what you think?ill be ready for the next meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOOKING VERY GOOD BRO...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey road dawg :wave:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 07:26 PM~20500011
> *got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANOTHER KILLER RIDE GARY


----------



## warsr67

TRIED SOME CANDY TANGERINE OVER MY RIDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## LoLife4Life

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like candy!


----------



## gseeds

looking super nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 6 2011, 06:07 PM~20500196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIED SOME CANDY TANGERINE OVER MY RIDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> *



Looking good with the tangerine Willie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20500011
> *got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam Gary, you turned that 66 around !!!! Nice mods on the front and rear :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

No **** :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 6 2011, 07:07 PM~20500196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIED SOME CANDY TANGERINE OVER MY RIDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> *


that looks good man cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

:0 DAMMMMM FELLAS LOOKING GUYS ALL RIDES COMING OUT SWEET KEEP THEM PICS COMING


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@May 6 2011, 08:29 PM~20500943
> *:0 DAMMMMM FELLAS LOOKING GUYS ALL RIDES COMING OUT SWEET KEEP THEM PICS COMING
> *


X2!! WHAT GIL SAID :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 6 2011, 10:34 PM~20501641
> *X2!! WHAT GIL SAID :biggrin:
> *


X3!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey brothers :wave: Today I was able (finally) to lay some pearl base on the 51, did really like how the body work came out...considering it was a basket case....You know what, I'm going to name this one Basket Case!!! I still have to shoot the candy over it, a little bit of fogging here and there. What do you guys think?

Here's a shot before the white base...


----------



## undead white boy

Fresh from pegasus and only a half hour old
Blood money









































Got some crazy shit planned for this build so watch out :0


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20504320
> *Hey brothers :wave:  Today I was able (finally) to lay some pearl base on the 51, did really like how the body work came out...considering it was a basket case....You know what, I'm going to name this one Basket Case!!! I still have to shoot the candy over it, a little bit of fogging here and there. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here's a shot before the white base...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



There's sumtin about that ain't right... Send it to me and I'll figure it out and fix it :biggrin:


----------



## soloist

some fly ass rides up in here as always....the best model car club on the net and in person!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Working on this

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/L...fe/881feea6.jpg


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## LoLife4Life

Aww damn it did post let me try again


----------



## LoLife4Life

Trying to load from my phone 
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/L...fe/6b205b85.jpg


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 7 2011, 06:45 PM~20504755
> *Trying to load from my phone
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/L...fe/6b205b85.jpg
> *


 :0 :0 nice


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks Mazdat figured it out :biggrin: on the pic on top I extended the rear and slanted the it


----------



## Tonioseven

*All of the builds are lookin'...*


----------



## jimbo

Nice Lo!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2011, 04:04 PM~20504396
> *Fresh from pegasus and only a half hour old
> Blood money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some crazy shit planned for this build so watch out :0
> *



Good stuff Kevv!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

> Hey brothers :wave: Today I was able (finally) to lay some pearl base on the 51, did really like how the body work came out...considering it was a basket case....You know what, I'm going to name this one Basket Case!!! I still have to shoot the candy over it, a little bit of fogging here and there. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here's a shot before the white base...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeella sweet Jorge!!! :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 6 2011, 06:07 PM~20500196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIED SOME CANDY TANGERINE OVER MY RIDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> *




Daaaam Willie lookin baddass mister.......... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 6 2011, 05:26 PM~20500011
> *got a little more work in on the 66 today,cut trunk line ,also found in the parts box a bar grille for the rear with room to put tail lites, also molded in a place to hang a lic plate, then finished the body work and primed the rest of the car,next ill work on the front grille. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats OG Gary!! SSSSSSOLID BROTHER....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 5 2011, 02:39 PM~20492235
> *i just finished  painting this  malibu what you think?ill be ready for the next meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice werk bro!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 7 2011, 07:35 PM~20504959
> *Good stuff Kevv!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro hit me up with a pm with your addy i got some masters of speakers and small shit to send you. as well as a real big order :0


----------



## MAZDAT

> Hey brothers :wave: Today I was able (finally) to lay some pearl base on the 51, did really like how the body work came out...considering it was a basket case....You know what, I'm going to name this one Basket Case!!! I still have to shoot the candy over it, a little bit of fogging here and there. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here's a shot before the white base...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeella sweet Jorge!!! :wow: :wow: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Yimbo :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## undead white boy

something real big is being planned in the evil lab of the undead.









soon the undead nightmare will arrive :0


----------



## jimbo

Hey Laidframe I think u wanted these from sumbody on here. Not sure if u got em but if u still want them theyre yours brother.   


















I just found em lol. Lemme know bro!!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 7 2011, 06:43 PM~20504994
> *Thanks bro hit me up with a pm with your addy i got some masters of speakers and small shit to send you. as well as a real big order :0
> *


Pm sent brutha


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 7 2011, 06:44 PM~20504996
> *Thanx Yimbo :biggrin:
> *




No problem Yorge! :biggrin: Thats gonna be tight I know your work!! :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 7 2011, 04:33 PM~20504320
> *Hey brothers :wave:  Today I was able (finally) to lay some pearl base on the 51, did really like how the body work came out...considering it was a basket case....You know what, I'm going to name this one Basket Case!!! I still have to shoot the candy over it, a little bit of fogging here and there. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here's a shot before the white base...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


want to trade for the cadi


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 7 2011, 07:46 PM~20505311
> *want to trade for the cadi
> *


You mean my promo? :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 08:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




STR8 SICK 70s STYLE!!! LOVIN IT GARY!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 08:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Exactly what bras is that was thinking about doing that to the Monte I posted can a brotha get a how to :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

X2! :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 08:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Real Nice Gary!!!! Looking good!!!!


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 7 2011, 08:48 PM~20505321
> *You mean my promo?  :biggrin:
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 11:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good man... :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Wats up brothas.I want to wish a very happy,safe,and wonderful mothers day to all the mothers in your life.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 8 2011, 01:22 PM~20508728
> *Wats up brothas.I want to wish a very happy,safe,and wonderful mothers day to all the mothers in your life.
> *



X 100 :werd:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 06:16 AM~20506898
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


Uh...No :biggrin: 

I got a 51 unbuilt kit I could trade for the Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 8 2011, 03:13 PM~20509296
> *Uh...No :biggrin:
> 
> I got a 51 unbuilt kit I could trade for the Caddy :biggrin:
> *


Dont have a caddy to trade but I'll take the 51 any ways :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Here's some motivationto finish it pops...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Ok brothas gonna start my 48 and was debating on what style let me kno what u think???


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 05:00 PM~20509480
> *Ok brothas gonna start my 48 and was debating on what style let me kno what u think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go custom too many 48s built bomb style.


----------



## candilove

my 56 let me knw what you guys think


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 8 2011, 04:09 PM~20509514
> *go custom too many 48s built bomb style.
> *


X2


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 04:28 PM~20509609
> *my 56 let me knw what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out nice Candilove :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 04:28 PM~20509609
> *my 56 let me knw what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UGH LOOKS LIME CRAP SEND IT TO ME I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO TO FIX IT :biggrin: 


JUST KIDDING LOOKS GREAT CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT AT THE POWWOW


----------



## candilove

> Ok brothas gonna start my 48 and was debating on what style let me kno what u think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> dont go custom or better yet send it to me so that i can give it the og look


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Came. Out clean. Mr love I like the twotone paint well done. Bro.


----------



## undead white boy

Got the trunk deck painted on Blood Money the body and hood looked like crap cus i took too long to get the wrap down and i forgot to lay it down with creases in it so it took off the second color  . So those will be done tomorrow  

Enough bullshit heres the pics


----------



## LoLife4Life

> Ok brothas gonna start my 48 and was debating on what style let me kno what u think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> dont go custom or better yet send it to me so that i can give it the og look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Ur dreams Pedro in Ur dreams!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 05:07 PM~20509833
> *Got the trunk deck painted on Blood Money the body and hood looked like crap cus i took too long to get the wrap down and i forgot to lay it down with creases in it so it took off the second color  . So those will be done tomorrow
> 
> Enough bullshit heres the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice can't wait to see it finished


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 06:41 PM~20510092
> *In Ur dreams Pedro in Ur dreams!!!!
> *


Custom


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 09:41 PM~20510092
> *In Ur dreams Pedro in Ur dreams!!!!
> *



:roflmao: Love that movie.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 5 2011, 08:53 PM~20494515
> *everyone is doing a wonderfull job on there projects, nice to see most of u guys working on something. for u prostpect exelent job homies keep doing wat ur doing DOWN 2 SCALE BROTHERS build build n build thats the name of the game hermanos :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 09:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm bro i have to jump on my 66. Very cool gary . :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 04:46 PM~20509429
> *Here's some motivationto finish it pops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whos pops are you talking about   If your talking about MY POPS he dont need any motivation bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 05:00 PM~20509480
> *Ok brothas gonna start my 48 and was debating on what style let me kno what u think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I say custom all the way bro. If you dont ill show you how to do a custom..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 05:28 PM~20509609
> *my 56 let me knw what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work candilove. You got my vote..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> I say custom all the way bro. If you dont ill show you how to do a custom..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 8 2011, 08:41 PM~20509659
> *Came out nice Candilove :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Oh now every one gots jokes!! :nicoderm: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 8 2011, 09:06 PM~20511287
> *I say custom all the way bro. If you dont ill show you how to do a custom..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:0 :0 oh snap some d2s fighting words right there :0 :0 
lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

Will see in November who's the last one laughing :nicoderm: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 10:17 PM~20512062
> *Will see in November who's the last one laughing :nicoderm:  :x:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be laughing when you hand over the pink slip to Chilly :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 9 2011, 07:58 AM~20513623
> *I'll be laughing when you hand over the pink slip to Chilly :biggrin:
> *



Oh look :wow: chilly has a fan club he's not just the president but he's also a member :roflmao: :rofl: :nicoderm: Stop brown nosing lol J/K don't need u to start :tears:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 8 2011, 11:12 PM~20512047
> *:0  :0 oh snap some d2s fighting words right there :0  :0
> lol
> *


No fighting here bro. Just haveing fun and no Bad talking on here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 9 2011, 09:48 AM~20513992
> *Oh look :wow: chilly has a fan club he's not just the president but he's also a member  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :nicoderm: Stop brown nosing lol J/K don't need u to start :tears:
> *


No fan club, No president and no officers. Just Friends and family brother. Keep it cool brothers.


----------



## chilly willie

Just post up some builds. Thats wat we are here for. Ill be posting up so projects this week.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 9 2011, 01:26 PM~20514229
> *Just post up some builds. Thats wat we are here for. Ill be posting up so projects this week.      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 9 2011, 10:48 AM~20513992
> *Oh look :wow: chilly has a fan club he's not just the president but he's also a member  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :nicoderm: Stop brown nosing lol J/K don't need u to start :tears:
> *


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Wow nice Eye candy


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 7 2011, 08:44 PM~20504996
> *Thanx Yimbo :biggrin:
> *


What white base are you using Mazdat


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 9 2011, 11:24 AM~20514219
> *No fan club, No president and no officers. Just Friends and family brother. Keep it cool brothers.
> *


thank you chilly lets keep it clean brothers EVERYBODY!!!! in here are doing some bad ass work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so lets keep grinding!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 9 2011, 09:46 AM~20514323
> *What white base are you using Mazdat
> *


Used urethane white base and sprayed pearl over it, I used the yellowish pearl instead of the new white pearl, I'm spraying some organic green fog over the pearl.


----------



## LoLife4Life

I was just busting his chops... But Ur right were all fam and brothas doing what we love.... Progress pics coming soon :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## undead white boy

got some time at the bench and started UNDEAD NIGHTMARE i'll post pics tomorrow morning but its worth the wait :wow: :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 9 2011, 01:54 PM~20515067
> *Used urethane white base and sprayed pearl over it, I used the yellowish pearl instead of the new white pearl, I'm spraying some organic green fog over the pearl.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

Blood money is all painted up and cleared.
















































got the chassis started as well


----------



## undead white boy

Time to throw down for the D2S family and to shut up the fuckin haters out there.

UNDEAD NIGHTMARE

































This will be a full show rig. The only outside work will be hingeman hooking it up with hinging up the doors on this big mofo


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 6 2011, 07:07 PM~20500196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIED SOME CANDY TANGERINE OVER MY RIDE, WHAT DO YOU THINK?
> *


 very very nice..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 3 2011, 04:23 PM~20477429
> *got a little work in on the nova today, added a doughnut wheel, some speaker grilles,fuzzy fur and a foot gas pedal, on the outside i added a pair of rabbit ears, a pair of 60's california lic plates,i missed placed a fender skirt but im sure its around here somwhere,anyway here it is for now :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















































my how time flys..


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 10 2011, 02:05 PM~20523692
> *Time to throw down for the D2S family and to shut up the fuckin haters out there.
> 
> UNDEAD NIGHTMARE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be a full show rig. The only outside work will be hingeman hooking it up with hinging up the doors on this big mofo
> *


Hey bro this looks cool. And dont worry about the haters and just build your stuff. Keep it clean bro.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 10 2011, 02:14 PM~20523754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my how time flys..
> *


Hey hydro that shit brings back memories.... Thanks bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

what up D2S


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 08:16 AM~20528656
> *what up D2S
> *


what's up tingos :wave: still need that work done bro. won't be in no rush for it!!!! when ever you readyfor me to send it let me know homie...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@May 11 2011, 06:16 AM~20528656
> *what up D2S
> *


What's up Tingo :wave: :wave:


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

Got the frame started. Still needs alot of work though but i ran outta sand paper lol.








Z'ed the frame to lower it a bit and flipped the front axle to lower the front to where its even
















compaierd to the computer mouse








The hoards are starting to gather in numbers :0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 09:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THIS IS COMING OUT SICK BRO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED.


----------



## LoLife4Life

U should use that last pic for the back part of the sleeper sweet!! Like this


----------



## undead white boy

yup i was thinking about that. Maybe i can find someone to draw angelina jolie as a zombie to put on this bad mofo :wow:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 8 2011, 05:28 PM~20509609
> *my 56 let me knw what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT BADASS BRO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

> Wow nice Eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 11 2011, 06:29 PM~20533410
> *yup i was thinking about that. Maybe i can find someone to draw angelina jolie as a zombie to put on this bad mofo  :wow:
> *


Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 11 2011, 05:13 PM~20532729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is gonna be a badass mofo, kev!


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@May 11 2011, 07:40 PM~20533497
> *CAME OUT BADASS BRO.
> *


thanx road dogg :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

undead whiteboy that rig is looking sick bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

gseed your 66 is making me kick myself for selling mine :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 12 2011, 07:43 AM~20536332
> *undead whiteboy that rig is looking sick bro  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> gseed your 66 is making me kick myself for selling mine :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

I sent a file to Chilly with a bunch of D2S lic plates.Lets see how they turn out. :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks so good it's making my sweet tooth hurt! :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

looking good chilly


----------



## warsr67

started on 56


----------



## pina's LRM replica

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 12 2011, 03:19 PM~20539449
> *Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming along nice homie!! :wow: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## Hydrohype

good stuff in hear guys..


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 13 2011, 01:27 PM~20541772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started  on 56
> *



HELL YEAH!! love 56 chevs! ill be watchin this one thats for sure :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 12 2011, 03:19 PM~20539449
> *Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks really nice what kind of paint are you using for it? got any left over paint for a 61 impala :biggrin: ill buy it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 12 2011, 04:19 PM~20539449
> *Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad azz bro.love the color.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 12 2011, 09:27 PM~20541772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started  on 56
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmm :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chilly willie,May 12 2011











warsr67,May 12 2011













These are some very nice builds yaw got goin' fellas !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 12 2011, 09:27 PM~20541772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started  on 56
> *


Sweet..........colors ???????????????????


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hummmmm ...........cotton candy


----------



## chilly willie

Hey fellas, i did a Photo shoot of big mike's 39 Bad Reputation in my studio. Here is some sample pics. Wat do you think?


----------



## chilly willie

:biggrin:


> Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hummmmm ...........cotton candy
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 13 2011, 02:20 AM~20543938
> *looks really nice what kind of paint are you using for it? got any left over paint for a 61 impala  :biggrin: ill buy it
> *


Its the Candy basecoat pink. House of color paints. Sorry bro the paint belongs to laidframe. But wen i go ill pick up the color for you. Let me know   :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

looks great chilly !! i gotta get you to shoot some of mine !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN CHILLIE U GOT DOWN I WAS THINKING OF BUILDNG MY OWN PHOTO BOTH BUT HE'LL U GOT A BETTER CAMERA AND SKILLS.. NOW IF I CAN ONLY FINISH SUMTIN FOR U TO SHOOT! :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 5 2011, 08:53 PM~20494515
> *everyone is doing a wonderfull job on there projects, nice to see most of u guys working on something. for u prostpect exelent job homies keep doing wat ur doing DOWN 2 SCALE BROTHERS build build n build thats the name of the game hermanos :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


im still alive homies to much work shift changes, but i got something up my sleeves brothers


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 13 2011, 09:00 PM~20549235
> *im still alive homies  to much work  shift changes, but i got something up my sleeves brothers
> *



:0 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 13 2011, 08:00 PM~20549235
> *im still alive homies but i got something up my sleeves brothers
> *


PURO PEDO CABRON :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 


AROUND HERE THERE IS A SAYING IF U AIN'T GOT NO PICS THEN IT AIN'T HAPPENING MY NIGGUHHHH :wow: :biggrin:  :roflmao: hno: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 13 2011, 11:52 PM~20550349
> *PURO PEDO CABRON :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :0
> AROUND HERE THERE IS A SAYING IF U AIN'T GOT NO PICS THEN IT AIN'T HAPPENING MY NIGGUHHHH  :wow:  :biggrin:   :roflmao: hno: :drama:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 13 2011, 02:19 PM~20547368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great chilly !! i gotta get you to shoot some of mine !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2! LOOKS GOOD WITH A BLACK BACKGROUND. OTHER CARS WOULD NEED A WHITE BACKGROUND. NICE WORK CHILLI.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 14 2011, 09:16 AM~20551257
> *X2! LOOKS GOOD WITH A BLACK BACKGROUND. OTHER CARS WOULD NEED A WHITE BACKGROUND. NICE WORK CHILLI.
> *


x2


----------



## LoLife4Life

Got some work done on the 80 Monte cut the trunk different changed the rear light and bumper not sure what direction I'm gonna go with on the front end yet and I connected the body line still need a lot of work but it's getting there LET ME KNO WHAT YA THINK AND UR OPINIONS AND WHAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD!

























THANKS FOR LOOKING :thumbsup:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up my d2s brother's ? :wave: :wave: i'm still here bro's :thumbsup: i've been kinda of busy with trying to find my brother in tuscaloosa, ala. but im doing o.k. so hope to see everybody next sunday need some broterly luv homies


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 14 2011, 11:20 AM~20551479
> *Got some work done on the 80 Monte cut the trunk different changed the rear light and bumper not sure what direction I'm gonna go with on the front end yet and I connected the body line still need a lot of work but it's getting there LET ME KNO WHAT YA THINK AND UR OPINIONS AND WHAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR LOOKING :thumbsup:
> *


that's coming out nice homie!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 14 2011, 10:20 AM~20551479
> *Got some work done on the 80 Monte cut the trunk different changed the rear light and bumper not sure what direction I'm gonna go with on the front end yet and I connected the body line still need a lot of work but it's getting there LET ME KNO WHAT YA THINK AND UR OPINIONS AND WHAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR LOOKING :thumbsup:
> *


Thats coming out nice. I really like the side body lines.


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 14 2011, 11:47 AM~20551596
> *Thats coming out nice. I really like the side body lines.
> *


  x222 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 12 2011, 04:19 PM~20539449
> *Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: nice color :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 13 2011, 03:41 PM~20547140
> *Hey fellas, i did a Photo shoot of big mike's 39 Bad Reputation in my studio. Here is some sample pics.  Wat do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice photo shoot!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 7 2011, 10:32 PM~20505546
> *STR8 SICK 70s STYLE!!! LOVIN IT GARY!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: x2 :h5: :h5:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 10 2011, 02:53 PM~20523620
> *Blood money is all painted up and cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the chassis started as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 blood money paint job is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 14 2011, 04:21 PM~20552693
> *:biggrin: x2 :h5:  :h5:
> *


What's up? :wave: :wave: just ripe!!!!


----------



## undead white boy

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@May 14 2011, 03:28 PM~20552710
> *:0 blood money paint job is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks boss

the beginning of the end of a certain builder lol

















gonna bring the pain while throwing it down for the D2S fam


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 14 2011, 06:27 PM~20553146
> *thanks boss
> 
> the beginning of the end of a certain builder lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna bring the pain while throwing it down for the D2S fam
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

oh shit ! looks like LoLife4Life got some skills, this is going to be a good build off :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 7 2011, 09:27 PM~20505521
> *got a little work in on the chop top 66 today, heres the start of the grille, use brss and set of square head lites from a 76 monte mounted sideways,i got these from hocknberry, thanks again bro, plans are to make the headlites and tail lites lite up, anyway here it is so far. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: glad i could help gary! cant wait to see the paint on this one!!


----------



## hocknberry

> Got some work done on the 80 Monte cut the trunk different changed the rear light and bumper not sure what direction I'm gonna go with on the front end yet and I connected the body line still need a lot of work but it's getting there LET ME KNO WHAT YA THINK AND UR OPINIONS AND WHAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the 70 impala kit....there is a 1 piece tail light for the "custom" look...it shoild fit your rear cut out all the way acrossed!? i think it would look good?! only downer is it kinda goes into a "V" shape in the middle, its not flat?! :happysad:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 14 2011, 06:44 PM~20553691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh shit ! looks like LoLife4Life got some skills, this is going to be a good build off :biggrin:
> *


THANKS "G" coming from u it means a lot but we decided on the 70 after all...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> Got some work done on the 80 Monte cut the trunk different changed the rear light and bumper not sure what direction I'm gonna go with on the front end yet and I connected the body line still need a lot of work but it's getting there LET ME KNO WHAT YA THINK AND UR OPINIONS AND WHAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the 70 impala kit....there is a 1 piece tail light for the "custom" look...it shoild fit your rear cut out all the way acrossed!? i think it would look good?! only downer is it kinda goes into a "V" shape in the middle, its not flat?! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll check it out if not I got some red plastic sheets :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## candilove

here you go chillie willie my 39 waiting for the skirts to get dry what you think?












































here you go lowlife now you got to show some finished models


----------



## LoLife4Life

WOW  :wow: YES I DO NEED TO FUNISH SUMTIN :yessad:


----------



## LoLife4Life

How's that for size








:nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:nicoderm:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 15 2011, 12:34 PM~20557218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


its looking good


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 15 2011, 01:29 AM~20555595
> *here you go chillie willie my 39 waiting for the skirts to get dry what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go lowlife now you  got to show some finished models
> *


Looking real nice Candilove!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 15 2011, 11:22 AM~20557146
> *How's that for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Nice rear light set up Lowlife :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

What ya think so far...messing with the photo on my phone made it look vintage


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 15 2011, 11:47 AM~20557269
> *its looking  good
> *



Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 15 2011, 12:10 PM~20557357
> *Nice rear light set up Lowlife :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks just doing my part my brotha! :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Messing with Photo shop on my phone


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## chilly willie

ok fellas, did a little work on the the 66. Did the hinge and getting ready for paint. almost there. And also started something new. a quick build. wat do you alll think?


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20560456
> *ok fellas, did a little work on the the 66. Did the hinge and getting ready for paint. almost there. And also started something new. a quick build. wat do you alll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that 66 looks sexy.... Can't wait to dee them both finished


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 15 2011, 02:29 AM~20555595
> *here you go chillie willie my 39 waiting for the skirts to get dry what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go lowlife now you  got to show some finished models
> *


Cool my brother , looks sweet . cant wait to see it on sunday at the meeting. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 15 2011, 12:22 PM~20557146
> *How's that for size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


I really like the rear light, Good idea. Can i borrow it.......... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20560489
> *I really like the rear light, Good idea.  Can i borrow it.......... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



YES SIR U CAN ANY ONE WHO WANTS TO USE ANY OF MY IDEAS IS MORE THEN WELCOMED TO!!! that's what it's all about


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 15 2011, 10:27 PM~20560464
> *Man that 66 looks sexy.... Can't wait to dee them both finished
> *


Yea bro im going to name BIG Sexy Six. Its going to be a Hot pink Pearl with Magenta fades. Based with a snow white pearl. All house of kolor paint.


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 15 2011, 10:36 PM~20560516
> *YES SIR U CAN ANY ONE WHO WANTS TO USE ANY OF MY IDEAS IS MORE THEN WELCOMED TO!!! that's what it's all about
> *


I like that . Im going to use that on a 66 nova thats coming sometime this year as well. We will see. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 15 2011, 10:25 PM~20560456
> *ok fellas, did a little work on the the 66. Did the hinge and getting ready for paint. almost there. And also started something new. a quick build. wat do you alll think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie, these are bad ass WIPs man!! That 66 is fuckin gangsta as fuck bro!


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2011, 11:36 PM~20560784
> *Homie, these are bad ass WIPs man!! That 66 is fuckin gangsta as fuck bro!
> *


Thanks bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got a little paint in on the 66 today, tomorrow ill add some more color :biggrin: 
















also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin: 








more pics in my tread :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 06:09 PM~20565360
> *got a little paint in on the 66 today, tomorrow ill add some more color :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my tread :biggrin:
> *


Ride is comming out badddddddddddd gary. by the way whats size flake are 
you using??????


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@May 16 2011, 08:28 PM~20565523
> *Ride is comming out badddddddddddd gary. by the way whats size flake are
> you using??????
> *


thanks , not sure of the size but this is what i used, the yellow one is ultracolor acrylic lacquer silver ultrabase ,its has tiny silver flake in it, and on the top and trunk is , pactra racing finish MET FLAKE SILVER, it has a bigger flake than the base one, hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

OK HERE'S WHAT U ALL BEEN WAITING FOR THE DEMISE OF KB JUST KIDDING LET ME KNO WHAT U THINK


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 04:09 PM~20565360
> *got a little paint in on the 66 today, tomorrow ill add some more color :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got the chrome sprayed on the grille today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my tread :biggrin:
> *



HIJOLE!! :wow: man Gary r u gonna let us rookies win at least once... Damn I need that how to on that grill bad that's mean bro... Pure inspiration


----------



## gseeds

looking cool so far, i dig those wheels!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks..they r the only 2 I got  


HEY DOES ANY OF U BROTHERS HAVE THE RIMS FROM THE AMT 66 RIVI LOWRIDER NEED THE OTHER 2 TO FINISH


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 05:24 PM~20565970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking cool so far, i dig those wheels!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH , WHAT GARY SAID. BUT 1 QUESTION. CAN I BORROW IT? :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 15 2011, 01:34 PM~20557218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


Love that rear lense


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 07:07 PM~20565815
> *thanks , not sure of the size but this is what i used, the yellow one is ultracolor acrylic lacquer silver ultrabase ,its has tiny silver flake in it, and on the top and trunk is , pactra racing finish MET FLAKE SILVER, it has a bigger flake than the base one, hope this helps. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks sweet gary


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 07:24 PM~20565970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking cool so far, i dig those wheels!! :biggrin:
> *


X 2


----------



## blackbeard1

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 16 2011, 06:24 PM~20565970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking cool so far, i dig those wheels!! :biggrin:
> *

























So do I :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good everyone ! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider

well i am posting this here cause kb told me to post pics in here because i am working on becoming a member of D2S

progress pics for the 3 way buildoff. still going to put one more coat of color, bmf then decals. Then some clear wet sand and polish it up... 

this is first coat of color... no clear or polishing yet the color is a silver automotive paint i had put into a spray can at napa for the base coat. then testors transparent candy apple red


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by blackbeard1_@May 16 2011, 07:39 PM~20567414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do I :biggrin:
> *




swaaaaeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!! :worship: 

that purple looks nice on that! where are the spokes from?


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :0 :wave: lookin good fellas keep up the great work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 17 2011, 02:01 AM~20568727
> *:wow:  :0 :wave: lookin good fellas keep up the great work
> *


X 2 !


----------



## crxlowrider

hey guys i think i got the rims for the 66 rivi. i got 4. but no wheel backs


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 17 2011, 08:16 AM~20570149
> *hey guys i think i got the rims for the 66 rivi. i got 4. but no wheel backs
> *


I dont need the backs I got those I'll shoot u a PM


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 16 2011, 08:17 PM~20567832
> *well i am posting this here cause kb told me to post pics in here because i am working on becoming a member of D2S
> 
> progress pics for the 3 way buildoff. still going to put one more coat of color, bmf then decals. Then some clear wet sand and polish it up...
> 
> this is first coat of color... no clear or polishing yet the color is a silver automotive paint i had put into a spray can at napa for the base coat. then testors transparent candy apple red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 16 2011, 10:17 PM~20567832
> *well i am posting this here cause kb told me to post pics in here because i am working on becoming a member of D2S
> 
> progress pics for the 3 way buildoff. still going to put one more coat of color, bmf then decals. Then some clear wet sand and polish it up...
> 
> this is first coat of color... no clear or polishing yet the color is a silver automotive paint i had put into a spray can at napa for the base coat. then testors transparent candy apple red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: great job. I've never had any luck with that testors transparent red dude. :happysad: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chilly willie+May 12 2011, 02:19 PM~20539449-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wats up fellas , Did a little paiting on laidframes caprice. Wat do you think so far?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-warsr67_@May 12 2011, 07:27 PM~20541772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started  on 56
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :inout: :shhh:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 16 2011, 06:18 PM~20565911
> *OK HERE'S WHAT U ALL BEEN WAITING FOR THE DEMISE OF KB JUST KIDDING LET ME KNO WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweeeeeeeeeeet bro................................... 





















Caan i have it? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## crxlowrider

:twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: shouldn't of put the 2nd coat of color on. not its looks like a orange peel in spots... oh well hope i can clean it up with the clear :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 17 2011, 10:24 AM~20570879
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: shouldn't of put the 2nd coat of color on. not its looks like a orange peel in spots... oh well hope i can clean it up with the clear :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Damn that sucks!


----------



## gseeds

got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 17 2011, 01:40 PM~20572101
> *got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a badass ride. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 17 2011, 04:06 PM~20572280
> *Thats a badass ride.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: x2........ :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 16 2011, 07:18 PM~20565911
> *OK HERE'S WHAT U ALL BEEN WAITING FOR THE DEMISE OF KB JUST KIDDING LET ME KNO WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice paint!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## candilove

i added the silver parterns the other day heres a shot outside with one cot of clear next us the foil

















did my interior also what do you guys think


----------



## MAZDAT

> got a little more color on the 66 today, candy cherry red and for now about 4 coats of lacquer clear, may add a little more color and some pinstriping. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply bad ass Gary, Nice Job!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAN "G" THAT'S BAD ASS BRO


----------



## soloist

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 16 2011, 09:17 PM~20567832
> *well i am posting this here cause kb told me to post pics in here because i am working on becoming a member of D2S
> 
> progress pics for the 3 way buildoff. still going to put one more coat of color, bmf then decals. Then some clear wet sand and polish it up...
> 
> this is first coat of color... no clear or polishing yet the color is a silver automotive paint i had put into a spray can at napa for the base coat. then testors transparent candy apple red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THIS A NISSAN SKYLINE? LOOKING GOOD SO FAR


----------



## crxlowrider

yes sir it is the zex something skyline. i plan on doing it box stock but with some detail to the engine bay and other areas.. going to sink the decals and bmf under 6 coats of clear and wet sand and polish it up


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie keep pics coming! :cheesy:


----------



## crxlowrider

talkin about me?


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 17 2011, 04:43 PM~20572498
> *i added the silver parterns the other day heres a shot outside with one cot of clear next us the foil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did my interior also what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good candlove!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

some clean rides comin put of here


----------



## LoLife4Life

THIS ONES FOR U MAZDAT THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 18 2011, 01:52 PM~20579953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONES FOR U MAZDAT THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES!
> *


X100.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 18 2011, 01:52 PM~20579953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONES FOR U MAZDAT THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES!
> *


Thanx Lowlife!!!! Thanx for posting up pics of She Devil    

Nice Job on the pic set up...what software do you use to do that?


----------



## LoLife4Life

No problem had some free time had the pics so why not...My iPhone I do everything from my iPhone :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 18 2011, 05:52 PM~20579953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONES FOR U MAZDAT THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES!
> *


nice lay out, looks kinda like a magazine! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Another favorite!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Another great one


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 18 2011, 04:46 PM~20580273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another favorite!! :biggrin:
> *


you got some great setups bro. keep them coming.


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 17 2011, 04:43 PM~20572498
> *i added the silver parterns the other day heres a shot outside with one cot of clear next us the foil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did my interior also what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 18 2011, 02:16 PM~20580115
> *No problem had some free time had the pics so why not...My iPhone I DO EVERYTHING WITH MY IPHONE  :biggrin:
> *



haha do u :fool2: with ur iphone too :roflmao: :roflmao: 



hahaha that was to easy :biggrin: :buttkick: :twak: :fuq:


----------



## gseeds

a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 03:02 PM~20587345
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a beautiful paint job gary :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 02:02 PM~20587345
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IF I ONLY HAD HALF THE TALENT THAT'S BAD ASS LIKE EVERYTHING U DO BRO!


----------



## LoLife4Life

CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS FINISHED


----------



## bigdogg323

X2!!!!! :wow: :drama:


----------



## undead white boy

Damn guys got some nice builds in here.
Seeds that paint is georgous bro.

Well thanks to an anonymouse D2S brother i got a fresh kit for the build off. As well as another one for a later time.

Heres BLOOD SPORT


----------



## gseeds

got a little pinstripin in on the 66 today, i dont usally stripe my models and now i remember why !! what a pain in the ass!!!!!!! still need to do a little clean up and clear, maybe tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 05:48 PM~20588851
> *got a little pinstripin in on the 66 today, i dont usally stripe my models and now i remember why !! what a pain in the ass!!!!!!! still need to do a little clean up and clear, maybe tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats coming out nice. The pinstripes look good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20588851
> *got a little pinstripin in on the 66 today, i dont usally stripe my models and now i remember why !! what a pain in the ass!!!!!!! still need to do a little clean up and clear, maybe tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man what a way to save a POS buy ! Nice pin strip job and paint scheme!


----------



## crxlowrider

dang bros you guys are popping out some killer rides in here... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: Bad bad man Garry


----------



## LoLife4Life

Luv this one also


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 19 2011, 11:22 PM~20590316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv this one also
> *


WOW ! Thats a nice peice of 





















































WOOD WORK ! Very nice !


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20587345
> *a little paint update,wanted to take alway some of the silver and the gold down the center of the sides of the car, so i added color there only, thats all the paint im going to add, except for the pinstripe, going to stripe the orange with purple and purple with orange :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One day, I will attempt to paint like you; I may not make it but DAMN that makes me want to try!!! AWESOME work Gary!!


----------



## crxlowrider

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 19 2011, 10:22 PM~20590316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv this one also
> *


this is the 48 woody kit right? bad ass brother :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@May 20 2011, 07:01 AM~20592401
> *this is the 48 woody kit right? bad ass brother :wow:
> *



Believe so Sr Woodgrain made it!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 20 2011, 07:08 AM~20592440
> *Believe so Sr Woodgrain made it!!
> *


YES HE DID.


----------



## crxlowrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 08:27 PM~20595860
> *got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is just sick Seeds !


----------



## MKD904

Great job Gary.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 08:27 PM~20595860
> *got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Classic !


----------



## LoLife4Life

The guts for the Rivi


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 05:27 PM~20595860
> *got the '66 foiled and cleared today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN "G" UR A BEAST!! ( no **** )


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 20 2011, 08:37 PM~20597056
> *The guts for the Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Lowlife :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Some nice work up in here guys!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 20 2011, 08:45 PM~20597086
> *Looking good Lowlife :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!... Just doing my part! :nicoderm:


----------



## MAZDAT

Ok, here's the 51 with a little color, sorry about the bad pics, camera acting funny, looks alot better in person. These are pics before the foil. 


































This car was not intended to be painted, not my greatest work, still looks good I think.
What do you guys think? Sorry for the mess in the background


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 21 2011, 08:05 AM~20598769
> *Ok, here's the 51 with a little color, sorry about the bad pics, camera acting funny, looks alot better in person. These are pics before the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This car was not intended to be painted, not my greatest work, still looks good I think.
> What do you guys think? Sorry for the mess in the background
> *


LOOKS GOOD MAZDAT. BETTER THEN THE FLAT COLOR LOOK U WERE GOING TO DO.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks great bro luvn it well since u got all that trash back there can I get that car u just got thrown there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL+May 21 2011, 08:33 AM~20598861-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD MAZDAT. BETTER THEN THE FLAT COLOR LOOK U WERE GOING TO DO.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx Eddie!!!! It does, it was going to be flat just because I didn't think the body work was going to come out good for paint.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LoLife4Life_@May 21 2011, 08:39 AM~20598890
> *Looks great bro luvn it well since u got all that trash back there can I get that car u just got thrown there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Lowlife!!! :biggrin: And no...you can't have the car in the trash :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 13 2011, 03:41 PM~20547140
> *Hey fellas, i did a Photo shoot of big mike's 39 Bad Reputation in my studio. Here is some sample pics.  Wat do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

WISH I HAD PICS WITH THE STRIPING BUT THESE WILL DO ENJOY!!


----------



## kustombuilder

:thumbsup: nice pics.


----------



## gseeds

got the 66 done today, i tried to get it done in time for the down 2 scale meeting today, want the guys to know im trying to do my part, hope you like. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 11:01 PM~20606449
> *got the 66 done today, i tried to get it done in time for the down 2 scale meeting today, want the guys to know im trying to do my part, hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gary, that is bad as hell bro!! I LOVE it!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Gary, the 66 came out killer as usual.... Some really good builds in here.!!!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 22 2011, 09:01 PM~20606449
> *got the 66 done today, i tried to get it done in time for the down 2 scale meeting today, want the guys to know im trying to do my part, hope you like. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GARY IT CAME OUT SWEET ,YOU ALWAYS SET THE EXAMPLE FOR US :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WILL POST UP SOME PIC,S LATER OF THE MEETING.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats one sweet 66 bro, love the colors too great job :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Killer job Gary


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## LoLife4Life

OLDIE BUT GOODIE!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here are a few of the photo shoot pictures. I shot around 400 pics so it will take me awhile to edit them. Here are some samples. I hope you like them...... Warsr67 







































































Mazdat






























































Kustombuilder


----------



## chilly willie

And here are a few from our new members... Lowlifeforlife and chevyguy... More to follow another day. Thanks fellas.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## owenart714

> _Originally posted by chilly willie_@May 23 2011, 01:44 AM~20608511
> *Ok fellas here are a few of the photo shoot pictures. I shot around 400 pics so it will take me awhile to edit them. Here are some samples. I hope you like them......  Warsr67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




This Skyline is amazing! love old school imports.


----------



## chevyman1962

Just wanted to thank all the guys for today I had a great time at the meeting


----------



## candilove

whats up guys pics are looking good sorry i didnt make it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 22 2011, 10:02 PM~20606468
> *Gary, that is bad as hell bro!! I LOVE it!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


X2 !


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to welcome the 3 new members to the the family.(candilove,chevyman1962,LoLife4Life) :h5:


----------



## LoLife4Life

:nicoderm: :wave: THANKS FELLAS HADA GREAT TIME YESTERDAY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 23 2011, 07:46 AM~20609074
> *:nicoderm:  :wave: THANKS FELLAS HADA GREAT TIME YESTERDAY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

I had a great time yesterday hanging out with all the guys, I would like to say welcome to Oscar (Candilove), Juan (Chevyguy1962) and Lorenzo (Lowlife4life) to the club :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

:h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrates you three


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 07:55 AM~20609388
> *I had a great time yesterday hanging out with all the guys, I would like to say welcome to Oscar (Candilove), Juan (Chevyguy1962) and Lorenzo (Lowlife4life) to the club :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 i couldnt of said it better myself, welcome to the club brothers :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by owenart714_@May 23 2011, 12:39 AM~20608575
> *This Skyline is amazing! love old school imports.
> *


Thanx Owenart714!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 23 2011, 09:09 AM~20609465
> *x2 i couldnt of said it better myself, welcome to the club brothers  :biggrin:
> *


the same here, welcome to the new member's!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 23 2011, 11:38 AM~20609633
> *the same here, welcome to the new member's!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 06:55 AM~20609388
> * I would like to say welcome to Oscar (Candilove), Juan (Chevyguy1962) and Lorenzo (Lowlife4life) to the club :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE CONGRATS ON THE MEMBERSHIP FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 23 2011, 11:23 AM~20610931
> *ORALE CONGRATS ON THE MEMBERSHIP FELLAS :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Frank


----------



## candilove

does that means i got to change my avatar lol than k you guys


----------



## candilove

thank you club brothers no i got to represent the club to the fullest


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 23 2011, 04:13 PM~20611881
> *thank you club brothers no i got to represent the club to the fullest
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 12:14 PM~20611189
> *:wave: Frank
> *


supp jorge :wave:


----------



## gseeds

welcome to the 3 new members to the the Down 2 Scale family Candilove, Chevyman1962, LoLife4Life, welcome guys !! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 23 2011, 09:21 AM~20609000
> *I want to welcome the 3 new members to the the family.(candilove,chevyman1962,LoLife4Life) :h5:
> *


Congratulation fellas!!


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 23 2011, 09:09 AM~20609465
> *x2 i couldnt of said it better myself, welcome to the club brothers  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :boink: :boink:


----------



## candilove

i painted this one nothing fancy just another promo mazdat


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 24 2011, 03:17 PM~20619684
> *i painted this one nothing fancy just another promo mazdat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that color.


----------



## LoLife4Life

AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE D2S BROTHERS FOR MAKING ME FEEL WELCOMED AND ALLOWING ME TO BE PART OF UR BROTHER HOOD AND FAMILIA!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 24 2011, 05:26 PM~20620811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGAIN THANKS TO ALL THE D2S BROTHERS FOR MAKING ME FEEL WELCOMED AND ALLOWING ME TO BE PART OF UR BROTHER HOOD AND FAMILIA!
> *


 fo-sure now shut up n finish lolsomething :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 24 2011, 04:42 PM~20620891
> *fo-sure now shut up n finish  lolsomething  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 SOUNDS LIKE A BUILD OFF TO ME.


----------



## kustombuilder

Made some felix plates and sent them to chilly to test out. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@May 24 2011, 05:33 PM~20621260
> *:0 SOUNDS LIKE A BUILD OFF TO ME.
> *



He don't want none of this!! :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 24 2011, 05:58 PM~20621495
> *He don't want none of this!! :biggrin: (no ****)
> *


OH DAMMMMMMMMMMM. :biggrin: :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 23 2011, 08:55 AM~20609388
> *I had a great time yesterday hanging out with all the guys, I would like to say welcome to Oscar (Candilove), Juan (Chevyguy1962) and Lorenzo (Lowlife4life) to the club :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale Vatos. Welcome to the Club my brothers.

:thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 24 2011, 06:34 PM~20621829
> *Orale Vatos. Welcome to the Club my brothers.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


THANKS SHOWROD... HEY HOW'S THAT 68 BRO??


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 24 2011, 06:58 PM~20621495
> *He don't want none of this!! :biggrin: (no ****)
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 24 2011, 07:16 PM~20622219
> *:shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:  :shhh:
> *


NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN!! :inout:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

this is what ive been working on, on the low


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

welcome homies to the fam. now the new guys have to buy the first round of beers!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 24 2011, 08:43 PM~20622496
> *this is what ive been working on, on the low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the EXT comes with a motor?


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 24 2011, 07:43 PM~20622496
> *this is what ive been working on, on the low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good. I like how you kept the suspension. I was working on one but I put it back on the shelf cause it was to much trouble to get it all layed out.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@May 24 2011, 09:09 PM~20623269
> *welcome homies to the fam. now the new guys have to buy the first round of beers!!
> *



:0 ill take 2 coronas please! :biggrin: welcome to the fam guys


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 24 2011, 09:12 PM~20623297
> *the EXT comes with a motor?
> *



:yes: this is the amt version 1/25 scale. the uptown version 1/24 comes with a fony engine bay. :thumbsdown:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@May 24 2011, 09:13 PM~20623304
> *Looking good. I like how you kept the suspension. I was working on one but I put it back on the shelf cause it was to much trouble to get it all layed out.
> *



thanks dave. i was gonna use the uptown ext but it was a scale bigger. so i said fuck it and work with it. got it sitting on the ride height i wanted.


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, Im still editing photos ....... Here are some i took of justripe 's rides . Him and henry had the most picks so its taking awhile.... Be patient ... enjoy


----------



## chilly willie

cont........


----------



## candilove

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 25 2011, 05:55 AM~20624478
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 24 2011, 09:43 PM~20622496
> *this is what ive been working on, on the low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


coming out nice bro.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 25 2011, 03:55 AM~20624478
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



YUP U MISSED OUT BRO IT WAS A SHOW THERE WAS SO MANY CARS WE COULDN'T PUT ALL OF THEM OUT IT WAS LIKE PLASTIC HEAVEN ALL THE IDEAS AFTER SEEING THEM!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 25 2011, 08:37 AM~20625236
> *YUP U MISSED OUT BRO IT WAS A SHOW THERE WAS SO MANY CARS WE COULDN'T PUT ALL OF THEM OUT IT WAS LIKE PLASTIC HEAVEN ALL THE IDEAS AFTER SEEING THEM!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 25 2011, 12:33 AM~20623462
> *:yes:  this is the amt version 1/25 scale.  the uptown version 1/24 comes with a fony engine bay.  :thumbsdown:
> *


dam that caddy looks good :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

wish the other escalade came with a engine


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 24 2011, 09:14 PM~20622199
> *THANKS SHOWROD... HEY HOW'S THAT 68 BRO??
> *


working on the bazel / valance.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> cont........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet builds. Hey Chilly ??? wheels ? never seen those? They give me a HO


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> cont........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet builds. Hey Chilly ??? wheels ? never seen those? They give a HO !!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that truck is hard as fuck! i think the wheels r hoppin hydro wheels
Click to expand...


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 25 2011, 12:26 PM~20626734
> *working on the bazel / valance.
> *


Oh ok! :thumbsup: What exactly is the hold up with it??


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 25 2011, 03:39 PM~20626787
> *that truck is hard !!!*


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## gseeds

Sweet Truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i like it !!! :biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

O.K.!!!! d2s fam you know we have a show on the 5th. so i don't want nobody hungry :biggrin: when we represent so i'm having a big old shool alabama brekfast at my house let me know who all interested... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 25 2011, 01:39 PM~20626787
> *that truck is hard as fuck! i think the wheels r hoppin hydro wheels
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 03:00 PM~20627257
> *O.K.!!!! d2s fam you know we have a show on the 5th. so i don't want nobody hungry :biggrin: when we represent so i'm having a big old shool alabama brekfast at my house let me know who all interested... :biggrin:
> *


Where is this show?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 02:00 PM~20627257
> *O.K.!!!! d2s fam you know we have a show on the 5th. so i don't want nobody hungry :biggrin: when we represent so i'm having a big old shool alabama brekfast at my house let me know who all interested... :biggrin:
> *


Are you going to have Menudo?


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2011, 04:31 PM~20627428
> *Where is this show?
> *


 If not mistacking MKD904 it's in bell!!!!!!


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@May 25 2011, 05:02 PM~20627664
> *Are you going to have Menudo?
> *


No menudo! but some good old country brekfast!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 03:14 PM~20627746
> *No menudo! but some good old country brekfast!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Is that some deep fried steak smothered in gravy with some biscuits or corn bread some bacon ham eggs MMMM I can taste it now :biggrin: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: U can add me to that list


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2011, 02:31 PM~20627428
> *Where is this show?
> *



Hey bro there's a topic on here for it I believe it's the OLDMEMORIES It's on Atlantic and Florence at Blvd Burgers by Bell High


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 25 2011, 03:08 PM~20626979
> *Oh ok! :thumbsup: What exactly is the hold up with it??
> *


Need to scratch build it. The modelhaus and the bazel from the kit did not work too good. No worries it'll be ready for the challenge at Victorville. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 25 2011, 01:45 PM~20627174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i like it !!! :biggrin:
> *



bad ass trokita


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 25 2011, 05:19 PM~20627770
> *Is that some deep fried steak smothered in gravy with some biscuits or corn bread some bacon ham eggs MMMM I can taste it now :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: U can add me to that list
> *


no steak bro but good ole smother chicken&rice & gravey, biscuit,eggs!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 25 2011, 02:31 PM~20627428
> *Where is this show?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 03:47 PM~20627928
> *no steak bro but good ole smother chicken&rice & gravey, biscuit,eggs!!!!!
> *



:0 uuu dam :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 03:47 PM~20627928
> *no steak bro but good ole smother chicken&rice & gravey, biscuit,eggs!!!!!
> *



Ooh yeah chicken is better Cus I hate steak! :biggrin: man I'm hungry as hell now


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 25 2011, 05:50 PM~20627947
> *:0    uuu dam :wow:
> *


looking to see you there bro!!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 04:18 PM~20628111
> *looking to see you there bro!!!!!
> *



ima talk to my fams and see if they wanna go, as for me, i really wanna go! im looking forward to see everybody. :nicoderm: -=D2S=-


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by chris hicks+May 25 2011, 03:47 PM~20627928-->
> 
> 
> 
> no steak bro but good ole smother chicken&rice & gravey, biscuit,eggs!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds good to me :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by chris [email protected] 25 2011, 04:18 PM~20628111
> *looking to see you there bro!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah what he said :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-zbstr90222_@May 25 2011, 08:57 PM~20630632
> *ima talk to my fams and see if they wanna go, as for me, i really wanna go!  im looking forward to see everybody. :nicoderm:    -=D2S=-
> *


 :wow: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## chilly willie

> cont........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet builds. Hey Chilly ??? wheels ? never seen those? They give me a HO
> 
> 
> 
> that truck belongs to justripe I just did a photo shoot of the members cars bro ..... But thanks for mike :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 25 2011, 03:00 PM~20627257
> *O.K.!!!! d2s fam you know we have a show on the 5th. so i don't want nobody hungry :biggrin: when we represent so i'm having a big old shool alabama brekfast at my house let me know who all interested... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Count me and my dad in brother.


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here are some more rides by the one and only Sr Woodgrain..... Hey emilio is it hard to walk with a woody..... No **** :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

:wow: :wow: :wow: amaizing work


----------



## LATIN SKULL

PHOTO SHOOT CAME OUT BAD ASS CHILLI.


----------



## TINGOS

> Ok fellas here are some more rides by the one and only Sr Woodgrain..... Hey emilio is it hard to walk with a woody..... No **** :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REMEMBER THIS ONE.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Quick Question

I was offered a chance to buy a 73 Impala custom for 3,000.00. It has 13's and decent paint job. WDYT

Don V.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 26 2011, 03:02 PM~20634471
> *Quick Question
> 
> I was offered a chance to buy a 73 Impala custom for 3,000.00. It has 13's and decent paint job. WDYT
> 
> Don V.
> *


pics?


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2011, 01:09 PM~20634512
> *pics?
> *



Yeah what he said pics!


----------



## candilove

ok fam question supreme wheels or wires?

















and this is how she looks with chrome and final clear should be done by saturday


----------



## ShowRodFreak

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

This is the only pic I have. He also might drop the price


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 26 2011, 02:52 PM~20635209
> *This is the only pic I have. He also might drop the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lucky


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 26 2011, 02:52 PM~20635209
> *This is the only pic I have. He also might drop the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would if it's in good condition just use common sense!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 26 2011, 01:40 PM~20634738
> *ok fam  question supreme wheels or wires?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is how she looks with chrome and final  clear should be done by saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO U GETTING DOWN!! keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Cadilove....Go Supremes...


----------



## LoLife4Life

THIS IS ONE BAD ASS RIDE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@May 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20635209
> *This is the only pic I have. He also might drop the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any cancer?runs good?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 26 2011, 06:56 PM~20636285
> *Cadilove....Go Supremes...
> *


x 2 brother :cheesy:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## bigdogg323

sweet pics lorenzo :thumbsup:  :drama:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks frank :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 26 2011, 11:16 PM~20636920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS ONE BAD ASS RIDE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON!
> *


thanks bro, rite,click,save !! :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 27 2011, 12:05 AM~20638799
> *sweet pics lorenzo :thumbsup:   :drama:
> *


Yeah sweet pictures lorenzo........


----------



## LoLife4Life

THANKS FELLAS FOR THE COMPS!! :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## candilove

whats up family 
:wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hola :wave: :biggrin: Candilove


----------



## candilove

i did a lil pinstriping on my chevelle nothing to crazy


----------



## Esoteric

looks good


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 27 2011, 04:11 PM~20642581
> *looks good
> *


Thank you esoteric


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 27 2011, 07:51 AM~20639564
> *thanks bro, rite,click,save !! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## just ripe

> _Originally posted by candilove_@May 27 2011, 05:04 PM~20642527
> *i did a lil pinstriping  on my chevelle nothing to crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: sweeeeeeet :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 28 2011, 05:54 PM~20648692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CLEAN


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

little update on the esclade


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 29 2011, 12:21 AM~20649327
> *little update on the esclade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking clean joe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20649426
> *looking clean joe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



thx gary


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

done with the dash, next are the side panels










:biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2011, 09:20 PM~20636951
> *any cancer?runs good?
> *


Needs alittle twicking, bodys OK, I am a certified bodyman and painter so you know the color is changing. Don't know if I'm going to buy it yet.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

orale brothers what do think about my new toy ????????? went shopping yesterday.
thxz willy sr for the info


----------



## chris hicks

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2011, 11:30 AM~20651277
> *orale brothers what do think about my new toy ????????? went shopping yesterday.
> thxz willy sr for the  info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!!!! :0 :0 can i use it now!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2011, 09:30 AM~20651277
> *orale brothers what do think about my new toy ????????? went shopping yesterday.
> thxz willy sr for the  info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow :wow: so when should I drop off the caprice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2011, 09:30 AM~20651277
> *or :0 ale brothers what do think about my new toy ????????? went shopping yesterday.
> thxz willy sr for the  info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OHH SHIT. WATCH OUT FELLAS. :0 :0


----------



## chevyman1962

Nice paint job on the chevelle


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2011, 01:30 PM~20651277
> *orale brothers what do think about my new toy ????????? went shopping yesterday.
> thxz willy sr for the  info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice !! can i have it ????? :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@May 29 2011, 01:42 PM~20652019
> *Nice paint job on the chevelle
> *


thank you chevyman1962


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 29 2011, 02:27 PM~20652412
> *nice !! can i have it ????? :biggrin:
> *


YEAHHHHHHHHH WHAT GARY SAID! :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@May 29 2011, 09:30 AM~20651277
> *orale brothers what do think about my new toy ????????? went shopping yesterday.
> thxz willy sr for the  info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Woodgrain :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by chris hicks_@May 29 2011, 09:37 AM~20651304
> *WOW!!!!! :0  :0 can i use it now!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

chris hicks said:


> WOW!!!!! :0 :0 can i use it now!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

PLAYING AROUND WITH SOME THING WHAT U THINK!!


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> PLAYING AROUND WITH SOME THING WHAT U THINK!!


looks good!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

*Mad Bombers Pictures*

Ok fellas here are pictures of the mad Bombers rides HENRY ESPINOSA


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here are pictures of the mad Bombers rides HENRY ESPINOSA


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet bomb!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

U can say that again mike sweeeeet!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good felas keep pics coming


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats one sweeeeet line up !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*Great looking Bombs*

Bombs Look Great

:h5::drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here are pictures of the mad Bombers rides HENRY ESPINOSA


:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## candilove

nice pic lolife:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks!! Gota get some of urs so I can work on them


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

fudge!!! badass rides up in here!!! whoa! :worship::worship:


----------



## chevyman1962

Great work guys looking good


----------



## dig_derange

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here are pictures of the mad Bombers rides HENRY ESPINOSA


awesome rides & excellent pictures man! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

BuMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR THE GUYS !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

gseeds said:


> BuMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR THE GUYS !


:yes::wave:


----------



## chilly willie

bigdogg323 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


Thanks frank! it was fun taking the pics


----------



## chilly willie

candilove said:


> nice pic lolife:thumbsup:


Thanks you for the comps candilove. I took alot of pictures that day. Ill shoot yours at one of the meetings. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

dig_derange said:


> awesome rides & excellent pictures man! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you bro . The rides are Henry Espinosa's i just took all the pics. Im kinda the clubs official photographer. Thanks again glad you likes. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

chilly willie said:


> Thanks you for the comps candilove. I took alot of pictures that day. Ill shoot yours at one of the meetings. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ill be at the show sunday see you guys there


----------



## chris hicks

chilly willie said:


> Thanks you for the comps candilove. I took alot of pictures that day. Ill shoot yours at one of the meetings. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


YOU THE MAN!!!! CHILLY:thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## chevyman1962

candilove said:


> ill be at the show sunday see you guys there


 I'm going to pomona car swap meet. If I don't go ill for sure go to the show


----------



## gseeds

got some paint done today, flake top and candy faded pandels in the 63 grand prix,foiled and ready for clear, and the chevy pick up, candy red over silver metal flake and candy lime gold with candy orange fades, going to pinstripe and clear, i hope today !post more later


----------



## chris hicks

MANNNN!!!! gary that's some sweet work bro, i'll have to send my bonneville to you bro...


----------



## dig_derange

beautiful work Gary.


----------



## MKD904

Nice work Gary.


----------



## OFDatTX

always top work looks great bro :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

gseeds said:


> got some paint done today, flake top and candy faded pandels in the 63 grand prix,foiled and ready for clear, and the chevy pick up, candy red over silver metal flake and candy lime gold with candy orange fades, going to pinstripe and clear, i hope today !post more later


:thumbsup::thumbsup::wow:


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> got some paint done today, flake top and candy faded pandels in the 63 grand prix,foiled and ready for clear, and the chevy pick up, candy red over silver metal flake and candy lime gold with candy orange fades, going to pinstripe and clear, i hope today !post more later


 sweet paint job gary!!!!!!!:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## candilove

gseeds said:


> got some paint done today, flake top and candy faded pandels in the 63 grand prix,foiled and ready for clear, and the chevy pick up, candy red over silver metal flake and candy lime gold with candy orange fades, going to pinstripe and clear, i hope today !post more later


clean work mr gseeds


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> got some paint done today, flake top and candy faded pandels in the 63 grand prix,foiled and ready for clear, and the chevy pick up, candy red over silver metal flake and candy lime gold with candy orange fades, going to pinstripe and clear, i hope today !post more later



Looking good Gary!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## gseeds

got a little clear on the truck and 63 today.


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN "G" that's sick


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

WUS SUP EVERYBODY. I'M STILL HERE. EVERYONE'S RIDES LOOK GREAT. Y'ALL DOING SOME SICK WORK... I HAVENT DONE SHIT, BUT I THINK I'M STARTING SUNTIN NEXT WK, STILL DUNNO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

WAAASSSAPPANIN EVERYONE, I'M STILL HERE. EVRYONE'S RIDES LOOK GREAT. Y'ALL DOING SOME SICK WORK.. I'M NOT DOING N E THING FOR NOW...(BROKE), BUT HOPEFULLY I'LL START SUNTIN NEXT WK. STILL DUNNO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST...FIRST ONE DIDNT SHOW , SO I TYPED ANOTHER ONE AND BOTH SHOWED.. I DONT LIKE THE NEW LIL. IT SUCKS BALLS...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol how's life bro r u gona be at the show sunday


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> got a little clear on the truck and 63 today.


love this ride gary:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

JUST RIPES CADDY JUST HINGE HOOD AND TRUNK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> JUST RIPES CADDY JUST HINGE HOOD AND TRUNK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:wow: thats gonna be badass :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> JUST RIPES CADDY JUST HINGE HOOD AND TRUNK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:guns::guns:lookin good  thanx willie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

well i haven't been on much due to working alot. but i did get some time tonight to hinge my doors one my 64 impala and jammed up one door... lolife4life has seen pics.. sorry too tired to wait for photobucket to load my pics... i'll try getting some up this weekend

to all the above pics WOW very nice work brothers


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> JUST RIPES CADDY JUST HINGE HOOD AND TRUNK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THAT'S A BIG BAD ASS LANCHA.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sneek peekb 8)


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

here is what i have on the bench! 64 chevy step side p/u all stock, except for the big n little wheels. Wanted to do something different this is my shoptruck!! went military style "pimped it up little" two tone interior olive-drab and aircraft gray colors all body is olivedrab and top of cab is flat white body all cleared still need to add crome wipers and side mirrors and polished out.


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> Sneek peekb 8)


THIS IS LOOKIN SWEET BRO :thumbsup: NOW FINISH IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

this looks badass gil i likes it :thumbsup: 



Gilsdropshop
[IMG said:


> http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa198/gilsdropshop1/Mobile%20Uploads/2011-06-04_004051.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hydrohype

gseeds said:


> got a little clear on the truck and 63 today.


real nice.. 




warsr67 said:


> JUST RIPES CADDY JUST HINGE HOOD AND TRUNK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


those look so good all laid out like that..


----------



## candilove

LoLife4Life said:


> Sneek peekb 8)


 it looks sick bro who pinstriped it?


----------



## gseeds

candilove said:


> it looks sick bro who pinstriped it?


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

looks great !! so clean !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave:Gary


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Sneek peekb 8)


Nice!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> looks great !! so clean !!!:thumbsup:


X2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks Fellas!! D.A did it for me...had a great time at his shop...it's like being a kid in a candy store


----------



## warsr67

looking sweet bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is what i have on the bench! 64 chevy step side p/u all stock, except for the big n little wheels. Wanted to do something different this is my shoptruck!! went military style "pimped it up little" two tone interior olive-drab and aircraft gray colors all body is olivedrab and top of cab is flat white body all cleared still need to add crome wipers and side mirrors and polished out.


looking good gil :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> Sneek peekb 8)


this is looking sweet bro.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> :wave:Gary


wup up homie:wave:


----------



## MKD904

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is what i have on the bench! 64 chevy step side p/u all stock, except for the big n little wheels. Wanted to do something different this is my shoptruck!! went military style "pimped it up little" two tone interior olive-drab and aircraft gray colors all body is olivedrab and top of cab is flat white body all cleared still need to add crome wipers and side mirrors and polished out.


I like this build....it reminds me of the fleet side that I did a couple years back....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> Lol how's life bro r u gona be at the show sunday


DUNNO YET. MIGHT JUST GO FOR SUPPORT... HAD TO PAY RENT AND I'M BROKE.LOL BUT AT LEAST I'LL GO TO SUPPORT THE CLUB.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

warsr67 said:


> JUST RIPES CADDY JUST HINGE HOOD AND TRUNK :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
THIS ONE IS NICE SR. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is what i have on the bench! 64 chevy step side p/u all stock, except for the big n little wheels. Wanted to do something different this is my shoptruck!! went military style "pimped it up little" two tone interior olive-drab and aircraft gray colors all body is olivedrab and top of cab is flat white body all cleared still need to add crome wipers and side mirrors and polished out.


SWEET TROKITA GIL. LOOKS VERY NICE...GOOD JOB BRO!


----------



## chris hicks

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> DUNNO YET. MIGHT JUST GO FOR SUPPORT... HAD TO PAY RENT AND I'M BROKE.LOL BUT AT LEAST I'LL GO TO SUPPORT THE CLUB.


I GOT YOU BRO!!!!!:thumbsup: COME ON AND GO WE GOTTA REPRESENT!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

NEED TO CLEAR IT BUT I'M SCARED I MIGHT FUCK IT UP!! CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT????


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> NEED TO CLEAR IT BUT I'M SCARED I MIGHT FUCK IT UP!! CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT????


looking good bro, why dont you want to clear it? Scared ? your in down 2 scale brother we dont know that word.


----------



## chris hicks

gseeds said:


> looking good bro, why dont you want to clear it? Scared ? your in down 2 scale brother we dont know that word.


x2 ya what mr. seeds said!!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang I know that feelin' ! I hate to clear sometimes knowin' that some freakin' fisheyes might pop up 
or somethin' else !

Just take your time bro and make sure that the model is clean of any dust. J/M .02 but I always use a degreaser like
Purple Power or Dawn dish soap to clean my models before I clear them.


----------



## crxlowrider

just do it


----------



## chilly willie

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> DUNNO YET. MIGHT JUST GO FOR SUPPORT... HAD TO PAY RENT AND I'M BROKE.LOL BUT AT LEAST I'LL GO TO SUPPORT THE CLUB.


Hey road dogg hit me up! man dude dont ever be afraid to ask your family for anything. Thats wat we are here for. Bro call me dont text . and we got you covered. CALL ME.:thumbsup::thumbsup: And P.S. At least you want to go and represent and support. Not like others with a million excuses. Thanks bro for at least making the effort. :twak:


----------



## chilly willie

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is what i have on the bench! 64 chevy step side p/u all stock, except for the big n little wheels. Wanted to do something different this is my shoptruck!! went military style "pimped it up little" two tone interior olive-drab and aircraft gray colors all body is olivedrab and top of cab is flat white body all cleared still need to add crome wipers and side mirrors and polished out.


This is bad bro. I want to borrow it!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chris hicks

chilly willie said:


> Hey road dogg hit me up! man dude dont ever be afraid to ask your family for anything. Thats wat we are here for. Bro call me dont text . and we got you covered. CALL ME.:thumbsup::thumbsup: And P.S. At least you want to go and represent and support. Not like others with a million excuses. Thanks bro for at least making the effort. :twak:


i could'nt said it no better chilly :yes::yes: if you ever need something just ask bro we all family and that goes for everybody else in the fam!!!!! i don't have much but i can help im here!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

Good Luck at the Show guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

chilly willie said:


> Hey road dogg hit me up! man dude dont ever be afraid to ask your family for anything. Thats wat we are here for. Bro call me dont text . and we got you covered. CALL ME.:thumbsup::thumbsup: And P.S. At least you want to go and represent and support. Not like others with a million excuses. Thanks bro for at least making the effort. :twak:



i really wanna go too but im going threw some complicated times right now (long story). but yeah, i really wanna at least go to support the club.

finally found what to do to this kit; made fender flares, jdm style!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

forgot it doesnt like flickr :happysad:


----------



## chris hicks

gseeds said:


> Good Luck at the Show guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


THANK'S GARY!!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

Guys I won't be able to make it to the show. My parents came down from texas. So were having a fam reunion. Best of luck to all who is going


----------



## jimbo

Good luck brothers!! And Low, we aint never scared brutha


----------



## bigdogg323

WHERE THE PICS FROM SHOW? :biggrin: congrats to all winners well earned fellas :thumbsup: 




NOW POST THEM PICS UP :drama:


----------



## just ripe

bigdogg323 said:


> WHERE THE PICS FROM SHOW? :biggrin: congrats to all winners well earned fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW POST THEM PICS UP :drama:


:ugh::ugh::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

ORALE' :angry: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here we go. Here come wat you all been waiting for.......the picts of the show.


----------



## chilly willie

First of all on behalf of Down2Scale we would like to thank The peeps frpm old memories South La and eastside for puttin on a great show and also ceaser for sponcering the model show . Ceasar had alot of work and he did an awsome job judging. Lot sof work. And also would like to congratulate all of the winners, D2s, hub city mcba , good job to all... Here you go


----------



## Hydrohype

bigdogg323 said:


> WHERE THE PICS FROM SHOW? :biggrin: congrats to all winners well earned fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW POST THEM PICS UP :drama:


 There was a show today? where at?


----------



## chilly willie

cont...........


----------



## Hydrohype

chilly willie said:


> cont...........


 you guys came deep, with some hard ass cars..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nice brothers MAAAN I MISSED OUT!! 8( next time.... So when is the next show any ways?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

coo pics willie, thx. and congrats to all the peeps that won and participated.


----------



## chilly willie

cont......


----------



## chilly willie

cont...
















































This trophy was for the most entries as a club......awsome job homies


----------



## chilly willie

ok fellas give me a minute to edit more pics.... Enjoy:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> ok fellas give me a minute to edit more pics.... Enjoy:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> next time.... So when is the next show any ways?


:roflmao:
:roflmao: :wow: LMAO......


----------



## charlieshowtime

it was good meeting the members of d2s


----------



## chilly willie

ok fellas here are some more pics......


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## dfwr83

awesome builds bros...D2S M.C.C.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

cont....



















































































































































Ok fellas i hope you enjoyed the pictures as much as i love taking them . Thank you for listening and watching and for being my friend! :h5::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice pics Willie. Congrats to all the guys on your wins. Couldn't make it. Family time with my sisters fam. Next show.


----------



## MKD904

nice pics....congrats to all the winners.


----------



## kustombuilder

Latest car im messing with.SSR truck.Getting painted soon and will be done pretty quick.


----------



## gseeds

congratz to all the guys, models looking greart as always !! that 70 impala is crazy !! i like it !!!!!! i want some of that gold so ill be there next year for sure !!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

Looking GOOD brothers!!! Maaajor congrats to you all on holdin it down!!! DOWN 2 SCALE BABY!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

kustombuilder said:


> Latest car im messing with.SSR truck.Getting painted soon and will be done pretty quick.


FASTER THEN KB'S I'M SURE LOL...


----------



## 65rivi

Congrats on the wins! Looked like a great show!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> cont...........


 THANX HYDRO...WE TRY BROTHER.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

kustombuilder said:


> Latest car im messing with.SSR truck.Getting painted soon and will be done pretty quick.


WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT IT? 2 WEEKS? LOL... ARE SURE IT WILL BE DONE QUICK? GIVE ME A DATE! LMAO


----------



## jimbo

Hahahahahaha Lalo you aint right brutha lmfao!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I WUNT TO THANK MY BROTHERS FOR THEIR SUPPORT. THANKS EMILIO FOR THE RIDE, MAZ FOR TREATING LUNCH, AND THE REST OF THE GUYS FOR THEIR CONTINOUS SUPPORT IN THIS TIME OF NEED... I REALLY APPRECIATE IT... I COULD NOT BE IN A BETTER FAMILY THAN THIS ONE ...MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU GUYS....


----------



## jimbo

Thats what were here for brother. I dont live near you guys but anything any one from our club needs, if i got it, its yours...


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> I WUNT TO THANK MY BROTHERS FOR THEIR SUPPORT. THANKS EMILIO FOR THE RIDE, MAZ FOR TREATING LUNCH, AND THE REST OF THE GUYS FOR THEIR CONTINOUS SUPPORT IN THIS TIME OF NEED... I REALLY APPRECIATE IT... I COULD NOT BE IN A BETTER FAMILY THAN THIS ONE ...MUCH LOVE FOR ALL YOU GUYS....


Thank you Lalo for being there with us all hanging out and having a good time, and giving your support to the club, that's all what matters bro.


----------



## MAZDAT

I had a really good time hanging with my club brothers at the show yesterday. I speciall want to thank Chris Hicks and his parents for having us all over for breakfast yesterday morning, I really...really appreciate it!! You have some really nice parents, made me feel right at home. I enjoyed talking to your dad, I think we all did. It was really nice. Thanx again Chris.


----------



## sneekyg909

:wow: All you guys have really nice builds :thumbsup: i can't pick a favorite 1 .....Congratulations


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sneekyg909 said:


> :wow: All you guys have really nice builds :thumbsup: i can't pick a favorite 1 .....Congratulations


Even, though I didn't go for breakfast, I wunt to thank Chris' parent for invating us all to their home. THANK YOU again.


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Even, though I didn't go for breakfast, I wunt to thank Chris' parent for invating us all to their home. THANK YOU again.


 x_2.........*thank again  chris*_


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is what i have on the bench! 64 chevy step side p/u all stock, except for the big n little wheels. Wanted to do something different this is my shoptruck!! went military style "pimped it up little" two tone interior olive-drab and aircraft gray colors all body is olivedrab and top of cab is flat white body all cleared still need to add crome wipers and side mirrors and polished out.


She looks good way


----------



## just ripe

sneekyg909 said:


> :wow: All you guys have really nice builds :thumbsup: i can't pick a favorite 1 .....Congratulations


:thumbsup: *thanx bro :wave:*


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looked like a Great show. Way to represent and Congrats. D2S brothers will see you in NOVEMBER :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

ShowRodFreak said:


> Looked like a Great show. Way to represent and Congrats. D2S brothers will see you in NOVEMBER :thumbsup:



DONT FORGET MY 68!!! Lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

THIS SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS EMILIO!!


----------



## Hydrohype

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Even, though I didn't go for breakfast, I wunt to thank Chris' parent for invating us all to their home. THANK YOU again.


WAIT? YOU GUYS GOT FREE FOOD, AND YOU TOOK ALL THE TROPHY'S?


----------



## chevyman1962

Looked like a great show. Wish I could of gone. But haven't seen my parents in some time and they drove all the way from Austin TX. Had to spend time with them


----------



## bigdogg323

Hydrohype said:


> WAIT? YOU GUYS GOT FREE FOOD, AND YOU TOOK ALL THE TROPHY'S?


YUPP :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: they didin take all of them markie ::


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> THIS SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS EMILIO!!


Emilio you did an awesome paint job on the 70


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> Emilio you did an awesome paint job on the 70


X2!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to say good morning to you brothers.And also ask that you pray for my of my good friends louie.we have been friends since 9th grade.hes dying of cancer.yesterday the doctors gave him 1 week if hes lucky.I have been going to see him for the last month and its been affecting me alot.please guys take care of your health.


----------



## Tonioseven

He has my prayers. Tell him Antonio wishes him Godspeed.


----------



## sinicle

kustombuilder said:


> I want to say good morning to you brothers.And also ask that you pray for my of my good friends louie.we have been friends since 9th grade.hes dying of cancer.yesterday the doctors gave him 1 week if hes lucky.I have been going to see him for the last month and its been affecting me alot.please guys take care of your health.


 I'm very sorry. my condolences on your situation.


----------



## LoLife4Life

I wil keep him in my prayers... Lost a friend my self about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## MAZDAT

My prayers go out to him


----------



## candilove

sorry to heard that he will be in our prayer:angel:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hydrohype said:


> WAIT? YOU GUYS GOT FREE FOOD, AND YOU TOOK ALL THE TROPHY'S?


Hell yeah Hydro, that's how we do it! Eat well, roll deep, and take control.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chevyman1962 said:


> Looked like a great show. Wish I could of gone. But haven't seen my parents in some time and they drove all the way from Austin TX. Had to spend time with them


That's kool bro... Family comes first. See you at the next one!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

bigdogg323 said:


> YUPP :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: they didin take all of them markie ::


Yeah but Frank made sure he ate all of our food. Lol


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

kustombuilder said:


> I want to say good morning to you brothers.And also ask that you pray for my of my good friends louie.we have been friends since 9th grade.hes dying of cancer.yesterday the doctors gave him 1 week if hes lucky.I have been going to see him for the last month and its been affecting me alot.please guys take care of your health.


He's in my prayers too bro.


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> THIS SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS EMILIO!!


x 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hydrohype said:


> WAIT? YOU GUYS GOT FREE FOOD, AND YOU TOOK ALL THE TROPHY'S?


Hell yeah Hydro, that's how we do it! Eat well, roll deep, and take control.


----------



## crxlowrider

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## MAZDAT

I have this one on the table, getting it ready for paint soon. Any ideas on what style I should go with?


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*

still can't beleive how hard the model car scene is in Cali.Much props to all you guys & hope one day it will be like that here in Dallas like in my teenage years.


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> I have this one on the table, getting it ready for paint soon. Any ideas on what style I should go with?


GO OLD SCHOOL ON THAT!!!! put some French antennas some bellflower pipes and slammed like u got it now maybe some lace paint job on the roof...


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> GO OLD SCHOOL ON THAT!!!! put some French antennas some bellflower pipes and slammed like u got it now maybe some lace paint job on the roof...


That's an idea


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> GO OLD SCHOOL ON THAT!!!! put some French antennas some bellflower pipes and slammed like u got it now maybe some lace paint job on the roof...


I HATE TO SAY IT LOL...... BUT I AGREE WITH LOLIFE THAT WOOD LOOK SWEET LIKE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Lay the ass, and raise the nose. Paint?... I dunno man, y u asking me!!! Lol


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Lay the ass, and raise the nose. Paint?... I dunno man, y u asking me!!! Lol


Its going to be layed just like in the pic. Maybe I'll go with flake all over the car...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Do a two tone the body one color the roof another


----------



## kustombuilder

thanks everybody.


----------



## jimbo

Yo David man sorry to hear that, i hope things get better bro.....

And Jorge brutha that already looks sick!! I'm sure whatever you come up with will be another home run! Thats real! :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

jimbo said:


> Yo David man sorry to hear that, i hope things get better bro.....
> 
> And Jorge brutha that already looks sick!! I'm sure whatever you come up with will be another home run! Thats real! :wow: :wow:


Thanx Jimbo for the compliment!! I'm going to try


----------



## Laidframe

Happy Birthday to the OG Willie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Laidframe said:


> Happy Birthday to the OG Willie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 happy b-day bro.


----------



## gseeds

Laidframe said:


> Happy Birthday to the OG Willie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


x10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> I have this one on the table, getting it ready for paint soon. Any ideas on what style I should go with?


hey brother send me my car when your done posting the pics for me lol no for reals if it was me ill paint it brandy wine with a gold base and ghost patterns but thats just me


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Happy happy happy b-day sir.God bless


----------



## candilove

i started this 63 yesterday i still dont know what to do with it 
















the bike i started on sunday after i got back from the show not finished yet i need the belt and battery to be painted








i think i overdid it with the pinstripes


----------



## LoLife4Life

Maybe on the fenders was to much but I like the tank looks bad ass


----------



## LATIN SKULL

candilove said:


> hey brother send me my car when your done posting the pics for me lol no for reals if it was me ill paint it brandy wine with a gold base and ghost patterns but thats just me


NAWW. IF IT WAS MINE I'D JUST LEAVE IT IN PRIMER. JK MAZDAT. LMFAO.


----------



## LoLife4Life

For reals LS I would to make it like a work in progress!! Lol


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

way to go homies!! looks like you all had a blass at the show!! good times.:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

nice work fellas on the show way to represent your club


----------



## hocknberry

damn!! you guess rep'd hard!! plenty of killer builds there!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

HEY WOODY I MEANT WOODGRAIN LOL DO THE HEAD LIGHTS ON THE 40 SEDAN LIKE THIS..,


----------



## charlieshowtime

candilove said:


> i started this 63 yesterday i still dont know what to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bike i started on sunday after i got back from the show not finished yet i need the belt and battery to be painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i overdid it with the pinstripes


did you win the 63 off the raffle from sunday


----------



## ShowRodFreak

kustombuilder said:


> I want to say good morning to you brothers.And also ask that you pray for my of my good friends louie.we have been friends since 9th grade.hes dying of cancer.yesterday the doctors gave him 1 week if hes lucky.I have been going to see him for the last month and its been affecting me alot.please guys take care of your health.


Thoughts and Prayers my brother. I lost a good friend to cancer a few years back. It takes a toll.Stay strong Carnal


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm also working on this too a little, I still need to concentrate on the Merc, its real close from getting painted


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> I'm also working on this too a little, I still need to concentrate on the Merc, its real close from getting painted


:thumbsup::thumbsup::around::around::rant::run::run:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

MAZDAT said:


> I'm also working on this too a little, I still need to concentrate on the Merc, its real close from getting painted


Nice !!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

candilove said:


> i started this 63 yesterday i still dont know what to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bike i started on sunday after i got back from the show not finished yet i need the belt and battery to be painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i overdid it with the pinstripes


----------



## LoLife4Life

CAN I BARROW IT!!


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> CAN I BARROW IT!!


Well, let me see....No


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

If he cnt borrow it... Cn I?


----------



## Hydrohype

kustombuilder said:


> I want to say good morning to you brothers.And also ask that you pray for my of my good friends louie.we have been friends since 9th grade.hes dying of cancer.yesterday the doctors gave him 1 week if hes lucky.I have been going to see him for the last month and its been affecting me alot.please guys take care of your health.


k B i AM REALLY SORRY,, ALL i CAN SAY IS LOVE YOUR PEOPLE WHILE YOU CAN, BECAUSE ALL THIS SHIT IS TEMPORARY
FOR ALL OF US.... BE STRONG BRO.. AND KEEP YOUR FOLKS NEAR..


----------



## Hydrohype

MAZDAT said:


> I'm also working on this too a little, I still need to concentrate on the Merc, its real close from getting painted


 THATS BAD MAZ.. IS THE TOP CHOPPED?


----------



## MAZDAT

Hydrohype said:


> THATS BAD MAZ.. IS THE TOP CHOPPED?


The top its not chopped, stock


----------



## kustombuilder

Hydrohype said:


> k B i AM REALLY SORRY,, ALL i CAN SAY IS LOVE YOUR PEOPLE WHILE YOU CAN, BECAUSE ALL THIS SHIT IS TEMPORARY
> FOR ALL OF US.... BE STRONG BRO.. AND KEEP YOUR FOLKS NEAR..


Thank you so much bro.and yes i agree.


----------



## candilove

charlieshowtime said:


> did you win the 63 off the raffle from sunday


no the 63 i got it for my b day the bike i got it
at the show


----------



## charlieshowtime

ooh ok but damnn that was a fast project though


----------



## just ripe




----------



## Hydrohype

kustombuilder said:


> Thank you so much bro.and yes i agree.


 you dont know her, but my mom said a prayer for you your family today...


----------



## kustombuilder

Hydrohype said:


> you dont know her, but my mom said a prayer for you your family today...


Tell her i said thank you so much bro.


----------



## TINGOS

HEY YALL SHOWED STRONG ON SUNDAY.GREAT PICS.HYDRO WAS TELLIN ME YALL GET DOWN(LIKE I DONT ALREADY KNOW).THE HOMIE FRANKIE WAS OUT THERE TAMBIEN.WHAT IT DO EMILIO?

YO I THINK YALL NEED BIGDOGG BACK IN THE CLUB.J.M.O. HE JUST SEEMS LIKE HE BELONGS THERE.I DONT MEAN THIS IN ANY BAD WAY.NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF YALL.HE JUST TELLS ME HOW MUCH THE CLUB MEANT TO HIM & HOW HE HAS KNOWN A BUNCH OF THE FELLAS FOR YEARS,THATS WHY I'M SAYING THIS.

BUT AS ALWAYS.D2S GETS DOWN.MAD RESPECT FROM TINGOS


----------



## LoLife4Life

A quick curbside since the mods on the others r taking a little more time


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> A quick curbside since the mods on the others r taking a little more time


Looks good Lowlife:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:, Are you trying to be like Woodgrain??


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> A quick curbside since the mods on the others r taking a little more time


looking good foo nice start  :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Y u say that maz...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Lol. Now I get it...70 impi right?... Hahaha


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Lol. Now I get it...70 impi right?... Hahaha


Ya


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

L,mfao... Hey lolife cnt finish a model either. Kno wut I mean?


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> L,mfao... Hey lolife cnt finish a model either. Kno wut I mean?


I know


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol u two r funny...actualy was trying to have it ready for the Sunday show since I thought I wasn't gonna have the rivi done but then I couldn't make the show any ways so didn't bother just had it there! The difference between me and Woodgrain is I make it look better 8D


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey U can't rush art or perfection just cause u two build box stock hell I could do 5 in a day if I built like u gals!! 8D


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Ok, let me see 5 finished rides by 2!morrow, heck I dont even think u have 5 models, Lol. Oh, they.have to be painted too ok!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

If u need 5 models lemme kno. I'll diggem out for ya.


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks my brother for the comps. I agree with you , big dogg is a awesome builder with mad skills. and yes he is still a good friend. thanks tingo for the comps. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

LoLife4Life said:


> Lol u two r funny...actualy was trying to have it ready for the Sunday show since I thought I wasn't gonna have the rivi done but then I couldn't make the show any ways so didn't bother just had it there! The difference between me and Woodgrain is I make it look better 8D


OOooooooooooo Shit


----------



## chilly willie

Dont you guys think it is a little early in the morning to be acting up......


----------



## LoLife4Life

NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

We just having a lil fun ma brother. Lolife that 70 lools nice bro. Now... FINISH IT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Oh, I.forgot... My build for the victorville show will be totally.different then the "box stock" shit I build. You'll see. I just need to get some cash to go get it. Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> I could do 5 in a day if I built like u gals!! 8D


IN UR DREAMS PEPITO IN UR DREAMS :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride

LoLife4Life said:


> Hey U can't rush art or perfection just cause u two build box stock hell I could do 5 in a day if I built like u gals!! 8D


Sounds like a challenge to me guys. Sounds like he's calling you out.


----------



## bigdogg323

RaiderPride said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me guys. Sounds like he's calling you out.


X2!!! :wow: :drama:


----------



## LoLife4Life

RaiderPride said:


> Sounds like a challenge to me guys. Sounds like he's calling you out.



LMNO!! ur a funny guy!! Now go build sumtin 8D


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> LMNO!! ur a funny guy!! Now go build sumtin 8D


SOUNDS LIKE UR SCURRED FOO :biggrin: :sprint:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Of ur face !!! Lol:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> Of ur face !!! Lol:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl:


:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

TINGOS said:


> HEY YALL SHOWED STRONG ON SUNDAY.GREAT PICS.HYDRO WAS TELLIN ME YALL GET DOWN(LIKE I DONT ALREADY KNOW).THE HOMIE FRANKIE WAS OUT THERE TAMBIEN.WHAT IT DO EMILIO?
> 
> YO I THINK YALL NEED BIGDOGG BACK IN THE CLUB.J.M.O. HE JUST SEEMS LIKE HE BELONGS THERE.I DONT MEAN THIS IN ANY BAD WAY.NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OF YALL.HE JUST TELLS ME HOW MUCH THE CLUB MEANT TO HIM & HOW HE HAS KNOWN A BUNCH OF THE FELLAS FOR YEARS,THATS WHY I'M SAYING THIS.
> 
> BUT AS ALWAYS.D2S GETS DOWN.MAD RESPECT FROM TINGOS


i agree with u tingo, he knows that the doors all always open when ever his ready n D2S ready to move foward we will keep this n our mines ( was up big perro) from sr woodgrain


----------



## LoLife4Life

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


:shh::shh::shh::shh:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

well well lowlife so u think u can make ur 70 imp look better the mine uh, ill tell u wat if u cant paint it better the mine ill give u my 70 imp but in one condition u have to paint it nobody else, for talking a lot of sh%&t on lil n putting everyone down that ur sh%&t is better then everyone else, u sure ask everyone to paint, pinstripe, hing ur builds, im saying im perferct but i try now zipp up that hole in ur face n finish ur bulids b-cuzz ur starting to have pom poms in each hand u feel me, i still love my brother (no **** ) but now build it or zip it 
your good friend, homie, n club brother *mr woddgrain 8D*


----------



## candilove

sr.woodgrain said:


> well well lowlife so u think u can make ur 70 imp look better the mine uh, ill tell u wat if u cant paint it better the mine ill give u my 70 imp but in one condition u have to paint it nobody else, for talking a lot of sh%&t on lil n putting everyone down that ur sh%&t is better then everyone else, u sure ask everyone to paint, pinstripe, hing ur builds, im saying im perferct but i try now zipp up that hole in ur face n finish ur bulids b-cuzz ur starting to have pom poms in each hand u feel me, i still love my brother (no **** ) but now build it or zip it
> your good friend, homie, n club brother *mr woddgrain 8D*


 :buttkick:


----------



## bigdogg323

sr.woodgrain said:


> well well lowlife so u think u can make ur 70 imp look better the mine uh, ill tell u wat if u cant paint it better the mine ill give u my 70 imp but in one condition u have to paint it nobody else, for talking a lot of sh%&t on lil n putting everyone down that ur sh%&t is better then everyone else, u sure ask everyone to paint, pinstripe, hing ur builds, im saying im perferct but i try now zipp up that hole in ur face n finish ur bulids b-cuzz ur starting to have pom poms in each hand u feel me, i still love my brother (no **** ) but now build it or zip it
> your good friend, homie, n club brother *mr woddgrain 8D*


:wow: :drama:


----------



## crxlowrider

whats up guys?:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL SR WOODGRAIN I'LL PUT DOWN THE POM POMS AND WON'T SAY NOTHING TILL I'M DONE BUILDING:thumbsup:... And u can keep the 70 no need to give it up bro... Sorry to any one I may have offended ddnt do it intentionally my bad...:banghead:


BE BACK WHEN I'M DONE WITH MY BUILDS :inout:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL SR WOODGRAIN I'LL PUT DOWN THE POM POMS AND WON'T SAY NOTHING TILL I'M DONE BUILDING:thumbsup:... And u can keep the 70 no need to give it up bro... Sorry to any one I may have offended ddnt do it intentionally my bad...:banghead:
> 
> 
> BE BACK WHEN I'M DONE WITH MY BUILDS :inout:


NO SE'A CHILLON CABRON :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## candilove

:roflmao:


bigdogg323 said:


> NO SE'A CHILLON CABRON :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


 :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

LoLife4Life said:


> LMNO!! ur a funny guy!! Now go build sumtin 8D


anytime your ready, let me know.


----------



## MAZDAT

sr.woodgrain said:


> well well lowlife so u think u can make ur 70 imp look better the mine uh, ill tell u wat if u cant paint it better the mine ill give u my 70 imp but in one condition u have to paint it nobody else, for talking a lot of sh%&t on lil n putting everyone down that ur sh%&t is better then everyone else, u sure ask everyone to paint, pinstripe, hing ur builds, im saying im perferct but i try now zipp up that hole in ur face n finish ur bulids b-cuzz ur starting to have pom poms in each hand u feel me, i still love my brother (no **** ) but now build it or zip it
> your good friend, homie, n club brother *mr woddgrain 8D*


:drama:


----------



## bigdogg323

RaiderPride said:


> anytime your ready, let me know.


 :wow: :drama:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: :drama:


X2!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sr.woodgrain said:


> i agree with u tingo, he knows that the doors all always open when ever his ready n D2S ready to move foward we will keep this n our mines ( was up big perro) from sr woodgrain


I desagree. Totally.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HEY WUZ SUP EVERYBODY. I'M HANGING IN THERE... I KNOW MY BROTHERS ALREADY SAW THESE BUT I DIDNT POST'EM HERE, SO HERE. TELL ME WUT CHU THINK.

FIRST OFF THE HONDA LOWDOWN

























NEXT THE TAHOE.(OLD KIT STASHED AWAY)

























ALL COMMENTS GOOD AND BAD ARE APPRECIATED.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HEY LOWLIFE... HOW'S THIS FOR BOX STOCK!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HEY LOWLIFE... HOW'S THIS FOR BOX STOCK!!!


looks good


----------



## gseeds

i like this !!!! this is going to be the shit !!! hey i also like your down 2 scale sign !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

ANOTHER PROJECT 39 PANEL


----------



## gseeds

warsr67 said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT 39 PANEL


i know this one will look great !!! cant wait for this one sir, maybe this will make me take out the one i got from uly { MC562 } and build it.


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> i know this one will look great !!! cant wait for this one sir, maybe this will make me take out the one i got from uly { MC562 } and build it.


go for it gary this is my 1ST 39 kit been sittig around also.:thumbsup:


----------



## og069

MAZDAT said:


> I'm also working on this too a little, I still need to concentrate on the Merc, its real close from getting painted


MAZ is this the one nice


----------



## kustombuilder

New updated phone list will be out this coming week.


----------



## og069

:worship: dam these cars r crazy fuck the real 1,s i won,t some [all] of these:worship:


----------



## chilly willie

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HEY LOWLIFE... HOW'S THIS FOR BOX STOCK!!!


Hey lalo this going to be sweet. We need to spray some candi on this one. Great job bro.


----------



## chilly willie

warsr67 said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT 39 PANEL


Nice pops! Keep up the good work. :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## candilove

warsr67 said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT 39 PANEL


39 is looking good willie sr


----------



## MAZDAT

og069 said:


> MAZ is this the one nice


No, not this one, this is a Mando 68 Caprice resin, slightly modified, I'll send you pics of the 69 I have for you


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Hey U can't rush art or perfection just cause u two build box stock hell I could do 5 in a day if I built like u gals!! 8D


Box stock?? I don't think so... I have something for you in the works...I'll show you box stock:cheesy:


----------



## jimbo

jimbo said:


> Hey Laidframe I think u wanted these from sumbody on here. Not sure if u got em but if u still want them theyre yours brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found em lol. Lemme know bro!!


Here you go Dave, sendin em out tuesday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

jimbo said:


> Here you go Dave, sendin em out tuesday! :thumbsup:


Oh I forgot all about those, I switch projects so much its hard for me to keep track.

Thanks


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> Hey lalo this going to be sweet. We need to spray some candi on this one. Great job bro.


Thanx willlie. I still dunno where I'm going with it. Got to figure it out. Maybe you can paint it.


----------



## jimbo

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HEY WUZ SUP EVERYBODY. I'M HANGING IN THERE... I KNOW MY BROTHERS ALREADY SAW THESE BUT I DIDNT POST'EM HERE, SO HERE. TELL ME WUT CHU THINK.
> 
> FIRST OFF THE HONDA LOWDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT THE TAHOE.(OLD KIT STASHED AWAY)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL COMMENTS GOOD AND BAD ARE APPRECIATED.


Great work Lalo! Lovin that van man!!!


----------



## jimbo

Laidframe said:


> Oh I forgot all about those, I switch projects so much its hard for me to keep track.
> 
> Thanks


No problem brutha


----------



## jimbo

warsr67 said:


> ANOTHER PROJECT 39 PANEL


Ooooooo.... Cant wait Willie!! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

I think that someone woke up some sleeping giants. Because i dont see any BOX STOCK IN HERE. Great job fellas .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:
















I dont know about you but these dont look box stock:burn::scrutinize:


----------



## chilly willie

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Thanx willlie. I still dunno where I'm going with it. Got to figure it out. Maybe you can paint it.


 no problem bro , maybe on the build day we can get it started if it ready for paint. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> I think that someone woke up some sleeping giants. Because i dont see any BOX STOCK IN HERE. Great job fellas .:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about you but these dont look box stock:burn::scrutinize:


THESE LOOK REALLY NICE WILLIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

KEWL, WHEN IS THE BUILD DAY, N E WAY


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

THANK YOU BRO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

SWEEET SR. GONE BE NICE..... LOOKS NICE ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

gseeds said:


> i like this !!!! this is going to be the shit !!! hey i also like your down 2 scale sign !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANK GARY... OH AND I LIKE MY D2S SIGN TOO. MAYBE I CAN GET YHE GUY WHO DID IT TO MAKE ME ONE THE SIZE OF A POSTER BOARD. LOL... WOULD BE NICE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HEY WHERE'S LOWLIFE... HE'S NOT ON HERE TALKING SHIT!!!... LMMFAO.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

:wave: hey y'all!


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HEY WHERE'S LOWLIFE... HE'S NOT ON HERE TALKING SHIT!!!... LMMFAO.




HEY HEY WAIT A MINUTE UR TAKING IT A LITTLE TO FAR NOW:nicoderm:

LETS GET THIS STRAIGHT I AIN'T NO SHIT TALKER IM A MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER AND AS U CAN SEE I HAVE DONE MY JOB SO I'VE BEEN TAKING CARE OF MY STUFF...:thumbsup::thumbsup: almost ready for paint just waiting on this crappy weather we having....


----------



## MAZDAT

:drama:


----------



## jimbo

jojo in VV said:


> :wave: hey y'all!


Supp jojo :wave:


----------



## jimbo

MAZDAT said:


> :drama:


:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAZDAT

jimbo said:


> Supp jojo :wave:



:wave::wave:Jimbo


----------



## jimbo

MAZDAT said:


> :wave::wave:Jimbo


Was up ma brutha!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY HEY WAIT A MINUTE UR TAKING IT A LITTLE TO FAR NOW:nicoderm:
> 
> LETS GET THIS STRAIGHT I AIN'T NO SHIT TALKER IM A MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER AND AS U CAN SEE I HAVE DONE MY JOB SO I'VE BEEN TAKING CARE OF MY STUFF...:thumbsup::thumbsup: almost ready for paint just waiting on this crappy weather we having....


:wow: :sprint:


----------



## chilly willie

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> THESE LOOK REALLY NICE WILLIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT.


thanks lalo, but not all these are mine. The 40 ford panel is sr woodgrain, the merc is mazdats and the others are mine and my dads. Thanks bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY HEY WAIT A MINUTE UR TAKING IT A LITTLE TO FAR NOW:nicoderm:
> 
> LETS GET THIS STRAIGHT I AIN'T NO SHIT TALKER IM A MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER AND AS U CAN SEE I HAVE DONE MY JOB SO I'VE BEEN TAKING CARE OF MY STUFF...:thumbsup::thumbsup: almost ready for paint just waiting on this crappy weather we having....


Thats wat we need is a good motivational speaker for the club . Hey can you talk to KB? PLEEEEEAASE. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin::biggrin:LOL Brothers There is nothing wrong with having a little fun but not to put anyone down. We in Down 2 Scale are not that kind of people. Just build and have fun. And one more thing .... It is called Haveing RESPECT for one another and anyone on Lay it Low. Peace my brothers and have a good weekend. :thumbsup::werd::werd::thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY HEY WAIT A MINUTE UR TAKING IT A LITTLE TO FAR NOW:nicoderm:
> 
> LETS GET THIS STRAIGHT I AIN'T NO SHIT TALKER IM A MOTIVATIONAL SPEAKER AND AS U CAN SEE I HAVE DONE MY JOB SO I'VE BEEN TAKING CARE OF MY STUFF...:thumbsup::thumbsup: almost ready for paint *just waiting on this crappy weather we having*....


:yessad: its been windy out here in victorville everyday, i mean really windy!


----------



## LoLife4Life

SORRY BUT THAT FOO IS A LOST CAUSE!! ITS LIKE TALKUNG TO A BRICK WALL...:biggrin::rofl:AT LEAST THE BRICK WALL SERVES A PURPOSE!


----------



## LoLife4Life

jojo in VV said:


> :yessad: its been windy out here in victorville everyday, i mean really windy!


It was hot and the day I got the goods it's all gloomy sprinkling on and off I was hoping today would be warm enough and it was raining in the morning... Hope it gets warm soon


----------



## LoLife4Life

chilly willie said:


> Thats wat we need is a good motivational speaker for the club . Hey can you talk to KB? PLEEEEEAASE. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::biggrin::biggrin:LOL Brothers There is nothing wrong with having a little fun but not to put anyone down. We in Down 2 Scale are not that kind of people. Just build and have fun. And one more thing .... It is called Haveing RESPECT for one another and anyone on Lay it Low. Peace my brothers and have a good weekend. :thumbsup::werd::werd::thumbsup:


Couldn't have said it better I kno it might look different to some of the visiters and none club members but we all are truly brothers and as brothers bust each others chops from time To time but never with the intentions of belittling or disrespecting any of the club brothers or close friends!!


----------



## jimbo

LoLife4Life said:


> Couldn't have said it better I kno it might look different to some of the visiters and none club members but we all are truly brothers and as brothers bust each others chops from time To time but never with the intentions of belittling or disrespecting any of the club brothers or close friends!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Thanx bro (Frank). I appreciate your comment.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## candilove

i just painted this today what you guys think


----------



## LoLife4Life

:wow:holy shit that's nice... U use cans or airbrush??


----------



## jimbo

Real nice Candi! Those color look sweet together and that purple is nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

jimbo said:


> Real nice Candi! Those color look sweet together and that purple is nice! :thumbsup:


X2!!!


----------



## MKD904

nice job on the paint.


----------



## candilove

thanx guys i used my airbrush


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> i just painted this today what you guys think


Looking good Oscar!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

candilove said:


> i just painted this today what you guys think


looking good homie lov the patterns


----------



## candilove

did i said i was done lol not yet i might go with some red patterns or blue not sure any imput pls


----------



## candilove

did i said i was done lol not yet i might go with some red patterns or blue not sure any imput pls


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> did i said i was done lol not yet i might go with some red patterns or blue not sure any imput pls


 64 lookin sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

candilove said:


> did i said i was done lol not yet i might go with some red patterns or blue not sure any imput pls


i say go with some teal & burgandy colors thats just me homie, can i have it hno:


----------



## candilove

sr.woodgrain said:


> i say go with some teal & burgandy colors thats just me homie, can i have it hno:


you could have it after the meeting emilio 


thanks mike


----------



## MAZDAT

Today I cut open the trunk, removed the molded skirts and put separate skirts, and put some filler putty on te roof. Tomorrow I'm going to hinge the trunk, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Today I cut open the trunk, removed the molded skirts and put separate skirts, and put some filler putty on te roof. Tomorrow I'm going to hinge the trunk, what do you guys think so far?


LOOKS SWEET SO FAR JORGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> LOOKS SWEET SO FAR JORGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanx Frank


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good Mazdat!!


----------



## candilove

looks good mazdat
can i have the 51 please


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> LOOKS SWEET SO FAR JORGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2 JORGE!


----------



## machio

Nice start Maz,that bomb in the back looks clean..


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Looking good Mazdat!!





candilove said:


> looks good mazdat
> can i have the 51 please





LATIN SKULL said:


> X2 JORGE!





machio said:


> Nice start Maz,that bomb in the back looks clean..


Thanx guys for the compliments!!! Just trying to do my thing

Candilove, you know I can't let you have The Riddler


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

candilove said:


> i just painted this today what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> badass bro...looks sick.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Today I cut open the trunk, removed the molded skirts and put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> separate skirts, and put some filler putty on te roof. Tomorrow I'm going to hinge the trunk, what do you guys think so far?


Nice work maz.. When u done wit the mods, Im gone need it back plz...lol...can I have it?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Nice work maz.. When u done wit the mods, Im bone need it bak plz...lol...can I have it?


YOUR TOO LATE ROADPERRO. MAZDAT ALREADY LET ME BORROW IT. LMFAO.


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Nice work maz.. When u done wit the mods, Im bone need it bak plz...lol...can I have it?





LATIN SKULL said:


> YOUR TOO LATE ROADPERRO. MAZDAT ALREADY LET ME BORROW IT. LMFAO.


Yeah Lalo, I already promised it to Latin...sorry


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> i just painted this today what you guys think


You're getting dangerous with the air brush Candilove!!!! Nice job...Can I borrow the paint off the 64 to put on mine??


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> You're getting dangerous with the air brush Candilove!!!! Nice job...Can I borrow the paint off the 64 to put on mine??


DAMM YOU BEAT ME TO IT.LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LATIN SKULL said:


> YOUR TOO LATE ROADPERRO. MAZDAT ALREADY LET ME BORROW IT. LMFAO.


Not fair. =(...lets flip for it. Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

candilove said:


> i just painted this today what you guys think


Nice color choice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> candilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just painted this today what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> QUOTE]
> badass bro...looks sick.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you road dogg
> 
> 
> MAZDAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're getting dangerous with the air brush Candilove!!!! Nice job...Can I borrow the paint off the 64 to put on mine??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you cant have it mazdat wait till yuo see it i added more
> 
> 
> LATIN SKULL said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMM YOU BEAT ME TO IT.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ShowRodFreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color choice. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks showrod
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

candilove said:


> ROAD DOGG 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you road dogg
> 
> you cant have it mazdat wait till yuo see it i added more
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Pix or it didnt happen.
> 
> 
> thanks showrod
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Pix or it didnt happen


----------



## LoLife4Life

Go to the paint build off topic he posted pics there looks nice


----------



## sr.woodgrain

everyone is asking for oscars 64 can i have it, can i cave it, no dam it go back one page he let me have it first so back off brothers. lol hahahahahaha


----------



## MAZDAT

sr.woodgrain said:


> everyone is asking for oscars 64 can i have it, can i cave it, no dam it go back one page he let me have it first so back off brothers. lol hahahahahaha


I just want the paint off of it, I have a 64 that needs paint:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

LADYS LADYS TAKE IT EASY.... LET THE GUY FUNISH IT BEFORE U SCARE HIM OFF... BESIDES WE ALL KNO HE LEND IT TO ME FIRST


----------



## warsr67

candilove said:


> i just painted this today what you guys think


sweet paint job oscar ( sweet as candy :thumbsup::thumbsup


----------



## LoLife4Life

HEY BROTHERS ANY OF U GOT A MODEL OF THIS I CAN HAVE OR KNO WHAT KITS I WOULD NEED TO MAKE ONE ANY HELP WOULD BE APRECIATED:nicoderm:


----------



## MKD904

You gotta go resin


----------



## LoLife4Life

MKD904 said:


> You gotta go resin


How much and where did u get it?


----------



## candilove

LoLife4Life said:


> How much and where did u get it?


yea how much and where emilio has my suburban lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

No emilios has mine saw it first so got first dibs!!!


----------



## MKD904

LoLife4Life said:


> How much and where did u get it?


I may have one that I'd be willing to get rid of pretty cheap...Let me get a pic of it when I get home and I'll pm you with it. Bear with me though, getting around is very slow right now, I busted up my right ankle and can't walk and HATE these stupid crutches.


----------



## LoLife4Life

MKD904 said:


> I may have one that I'd be willing to get rid of pretty cheap...Let me get a pic of it when I get home and I'll pm you with it. Bear with me though, getting around is very slow right now, I busted up my right ankle and can't walk and HATE these stupid crutches.


Sounds good!! No rush


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Sounds good!! No rush


:wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

What it do Jorge how's my 68 coming I can't wait to paint it:wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> What it do Jorge how's my 68 coming I can't wait to paint it:wave:


Its coming along good, I don't know about you painting it...


----------



## LoLife4Life

What u trying to say???? My water coloring skills are the best around... U will see I wi show all of u lol:yes::yes::inout:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

MKD904 said:


> I may have one that I'd be willing to get rid of pretty cheap...Let me get a pic of it when I get home and I'll pm you with it. Bear with me though, getting around is very slow right now, I busted up my right ankle and can't walk and HATE these stupid crutches.


that sounds good homie hit me up on a pm ill take it off ur hands. 


LoLife4Life said:


> What u trying to say???? My water coloring skills are the best around... U will see I wi show all of u lol:yes::yes::inout:


show us ur skills brother, oscar is got one on u homie, show us that ur word-d put some paint down, then can i have it


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: DAMMMMMMN :sprint:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Relax woody ur acting like frank now we font need another perra lol but I'll tell u what u can barrow it for as long as u need to :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## candilove

what up family :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> Relax woody ur acting like frank now we font need another perra lol but I'll tell u what u can barrow it for as long as u need to :roflmao::roflmao:


:wow: orale wey auto spell :biggrin: wtf is a FONT :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: orale wey auto spell :biggrin: wtf is a FONT :roflmao:


No te nojes perra!! I was trying to spell Don't but it kept wanting to spell FUGLY!:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> No te nojes perra!! I was trying to spell Don't but it kept wanting to spell FUGLY!:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


hahaha u must of took pic of ur self thats y it kept saying FUGLY wey :roflmao:


----------



## Laidframe

bigdogg323 said:


> hahaha u must of took pic of ur self thats y it kept saying FUGLY wey :roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> No te nojes perra!! I was trying to spell Don't but it kept wanting to spell FUGLY!:rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


Hey Lowlife, I didn't know that you knew Frank that way... Ease up on the name calling...Respect is everything


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Hey Lowlife, I didn't know that you knew Frank that way... Ease up on the name calling...Respect is everything


YEAH!! I taught him every thing he knows I thought u knew that... Even though he likes to think different but that's ok... Yeah that was it no more BS'ing on here... That was the last now I'm off to finish sumtin


----------



## LoLife4Life

But before I go what is every one working on no need for pics u can just say what projects but if u do have pics they are appreciated also nothing better then some good eye candy for motivation


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> YEAH!! I taught him every thing he knows I thought u knew that... Even though he likes to think different but that's ok... Yeah that was it no more BS'ing on here... That was the last now I'm off to finish sumtin


LMAO.......... IN UR DREAMS PEPITO IN UR DREAMS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY BROTHERS ANY OF U GOT A MODEL OF THIS I CAN HAVE OR KNO WHAT KITS I WOULD NEED TO MAKE ONE ANY HELP WOULD BE APRECIATED:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life

So what up AL u gonna make some or what!! Don't be a tease now!!


----------



## RaiderPride

Getting everything worked out. Don't want anyone all pissed off and calling me Beto.


----------



## candilove

RaiderPride said:


> Getting everything worked out. Don't want anyone all pissed off and calling me Beto.


I want 10 of them serious


----------



## candilove

I just spend 1 1/2 cleaning my iwata it looks brand spanking new to the next paint job. Lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

RaiderPride said:


> Getting everything worked out. Don't want anyone all pissed off and calling me Beto.


Aight sounds good!! Keep us posted bro...


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:whats up brothers


----------



## 408models

RaiderPride said:


>


 
is that the one that has WINDOW POSTS inbetween the side windows?


----------



## LoLife4Life

What up KB!! GOOOOOOOD MORNING MY BROTHERS WHAT'S ON THE BENCH OR WHAT'S ON YOUR MINDS


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Wuz sup ppl. KB,.it's about time foo. Where's the SSR? I havemt done n e thing. I wuz primerin a 32 Ford, and on the first coat I ran outta primer... Plus member wut happened to my glue.


----------



## customcoupe68

RaiderPride said:


>




always wanted to try casting...i have a casting kit at the house just collecting dust...not really sure how to start.


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Wuz sup ppl. KB,.it's about time foo. Where's the SSR? I havemt done n e thing. I wuz primerin a 32 Ford, and on the first coat I ran outta primer... Plus member wut happened to my glue.


Lol the ssr is at the store...I got some primer it's white sandable I think rustoleum it's urs if u want... What did I tell u stop sniffing the glue foo Smh


----------



## bigdogg323

customcoupe68 said:


> always wanted to try casting...i have a casting kit at the house just collecting dust...not really sure how to start.


hey bro hit up sr.woodgrain on tips on how to start casting stuff or other guys on here to


----------



## customcoupe68

bigdogg323 said:


> hey bro hit up sr.woodgrain on tips on how to start casting stuff or other guys on here to


im suprised there not a Casting thread....


----------



## MAZDAT

There's a few, here's one of them...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/251162-Resin-Casters?highlight=resin+casting


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> Lol the ssr is at the store...I got some primer it's white sandable I think rustoleum it's urs if u want... What did I tell u stop sniffing the glue foo Smh


Muy chistoso. Thanks foo. I'll hit chu up later.


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Muy chistoso. Thanks foo. I'll hit chu up later.


Lol ok but u better not be crying!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Who's crying foo, you? Cuz I sure aint.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

RaiderPride said:


> Getting everything worked out. Don't want anyone all pissed off and calling me Beto.


lol


----------



## kustombuilder

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Wuz sup ppl. KB,.it's about time foo. Where's the SSR? I havemt done n e thing. I wuz primerin a 32 Ford, and on the first coat I ran outta primer... Plus member wut happened to my glue.


SSR is in paint. i can hardly wait to get it back.

[


LoLife4Life said:


> What up KB!! GOOOOOOOD MORNING MY BROTHERS WHAT'S ON THE BENCH OR WHAT'S ON YOUR MINDS


whats up bro.


----------



## LoLife4Life

kustombuilder said:


> SSR is in paint. i can hardly wait to get it back.
> 
> [
> whats up bro.


Nutin much thought I was gonna get a summer vacation but got a new gig already!! It's a bitter sweet


----------



## jimbo

Supp fam.. Lo bitter sweet?


----------



## LoLife4Life

Yeah I left my job cause they weren't giving enough hrs and then they started talking about less days.. So I just left they weren't gonna last much longer. I was gonna take the summer off with my kids since I hadn't had a vacation in 10yrs but the company my wife works for wants me to go in and manage there warehouse for them... So I don't get my vacation but I do get more money " biter sweet"


----------



## LoLife4Life

Did u get my pm Jimbo??


----------



## jimbo

LoLife4Life said:


> Yeah I left my job cause they weren't giving enough hrs and then they started talking about less days.. So I just left they weren't gonna last much longer. I was gonna take the summer off with my kids since I hadn't had a vacation in 10yrs but the company my wife works for wants me to go in and manage there warehouse for them... So I don't get my vacation but I do get more money " biter sweet"


Good shit brutha hahaha! Cant say no to dinero lol.


----------



## LoLife4Life

jimbo said:


> Good shit brutha hahaha! Cant say no to dinero lol.


U CAN SAY THAT AGAIN!!! $$$$$


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> Yeah I left my job cause they weren't giving enough hrs and then they started talking about less days.. So I just left they weren't gonna last much longer. I was gonna take the summer off with my kids since I hadn't had a vacation in 10yrs but the company my wife works for wants me to go in and manage there warehouse for them... So I don't get my vacation but I do get more money " biter sweet"


 So... Can I get a job? =)


----------



## Laidframe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> So... Can I get a job? =)


Me Too!!!


----------



## chilly willie

LoLife4Life said:


> Yeah I left my job cause they weren't giving enough hrs and then they started talking about less days.. So I just left they weren't gonna last much longer. I was gonna take the summer off with my kids since I hadn't had a vacation in 10yrs but the company my wife works for wants me to go in and manage there warehouse for them... So I don't get my vacation but I do get more money " biter sweet"


Hey bro congrats on the new job my brother.. the green stuff is always good. Now we can go to coast airbrush and you can spend some money...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

chilly willie said:


> Hey bro congrats on the new job my brother.. the green stuff is always good. Now we can go to coast airbrush and you can spend some money...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yup that's what I was thinking I'm all excited hopefully I can have a airbrush set up before summers over woohooo!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey fellas if they got anything available no bull I'll hook it up!! Just don't make me look bad!! Lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> Yup that's what I was thinking I'm all excited hopefully I can have a airbrush set up before summers over woohooo!!


me to i want one to


----------



## LoLife4Life

sr.woodgrain said:


> me to i want one to


U can have my old one when I get the new one!!! It's a little out dated but hell it gets the job done...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> U can have my old one when I get the new one!!! It's a little out dated but hell it gets the job done...


ok brother just keep ur word homie, ill remember dog brother:x::naughty:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Oh fo sho... I kno u will give my water colors and straw a good home and will do some good work with them..I'll even throw in the turkey Baister


----------



## crxlowrider

DAMN ALL THIS TALK ABOUT AIRBRUSHES MAKES ME WANT ONE  TOO BAD MY ASS CANT AFFORD ONE. I'M STUCK WITH RATTLE CANS


----------



## Esoteric

crxlowrider said:


> DAMN ALL THIS TALK ABOUT AIRBRUSHES MAKES ME WANT ONE  TOO BAD MY ASS CANT AFFORD ONE. I'M STUCK WITH RATTLE CANS


theres a airbrush for every budget, check out TCP global the master line of airbrushes isnt bad for the price even Mr biggs swears by them.


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas! thinking of doing one like this. Wat do you think..........


----------



## chilly willie

How is everyone doing brothers... This week ill be working on projects and with any luck some paint going down. Hopefully pics before the end of the week. Keep the ride going my friends. Build , build, build.






Maybe a future projects


----------



## Laidframe

chilly willie said:


> How is everyone doing brothers... This week ill be working on projects and with any luck some paint going down. Hopefully pics before the end of the week. Keep the ride going my friends. Build , build, build.
> View attachment 325723
> Maybe a future projects


That will be a nice project.


----------



## richphotos

Esoteric said:


> theres a airbrush for every budget, check out TCP global the master line of airbrushes isnt bad for the price even Mr biggs swears by them.


 They are real good airbrushes, constructed well. smooth opperating, smooth paint flow


----------



## sr.woodgrain

chilly willie said:


> View attachment 325722
> Wats up fellas! thinking of doing one like this. Wat do you
> think..........


dam dude what the hell u doing on lil at 3: 00 am homie u should b asleep u crazy mr chilly, i say u should go with the 50 sub homie ill look sick sitting like that:yes::yes::yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

39* ALL HINGED UP


----------



## gseeds

warsr67 said:


> 39* ALL HINGED UP


wow !!! looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67




----------



## jimbo

Man that is tooooo clean Willie:thumbsup: :wow: :wow:


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> wow !!! looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thanks gary by the way your ride in the paint off is off the hook.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

warsr67 said:


> 39* ALL HINGED UP


Nice work pops! Love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Were are the new projects emilio ? :wave::wave::drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

chilly willie said:


> Were are the new projects emilio ? :wave::wave::drama::drama::drama::drama:
> View attachment 325961


comeing soon stay tune vatos!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me go get them:sprint::sprint:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

chilly willie said:


> Nice work pops! Love it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 love this 39


----------



## bigdogg323

sr.woodgrain said:


> x2 love this 39


X3!!


----------



## crxlowrider

Esoteric said:


> theres a airbrush for every budget, check out TCP global the master line of airbrushes isnt bad for the price even Mr biggs swears by them.


Thank you!!


----------



## candilove

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL


----------



## jimbo

candilove said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL


X2 Happy Fathers day to all my D2S dads out there!!


----------



## kustombuilder

jimbo said:


> X2 Happy Fathers day to all my D2S dads out there!!


x3.I hope you guys enjoy your day with your families.


----------



## just ripe

jimbo said:


> X2 Happy Fathers day to all my D2S dads out there!!


 x4.....:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> 39* ALL HINGED UP


 THAT 39 IS TUFF!!!!!! :guns::guns::guns::guns::guns:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

jimbo said:


> X2 Happy Fathers day to all my D2S dads out there!!


x5 from sr woodgrain


----------



## just ripe




----------



## chevyman1962

just ripe said:


> THAT 39 IS TUFF!!!!!! :guns::guns::guns::guns::guns:


39 looking good


----------



## Trendsetta 68

nice work fellas ! '39 is sweet !


----------



## MAZDAT

Got the trunk open and hinged on the 68 today, also got resurrect 59 all foiled, reworking the interior, and getting the engine ready for paint.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I just got a hold of a computer right now... Just wanna say happy fathers day to all the guys on lil...specially my D2S brothers.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Willie, that 39 is looking very good sr.


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> I just got a hold of a computer right now... Just wanna say happy fathers day to all the guys on lil...specially my D2S brothers.


Same to you Lalo!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

MAZDAT said:


> Got the trunk open and hinged on the 68 today, also got resurrect 59 all foiled, reworking the interior, and getting the engine ready for paint.


hey maz the 59 and 68 is looking good homie


----------



## MAZDAT

sr.woodgrain said:


> hey maz the 59 and 68 is looking good homie


Thanx Woodgrain


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Got the trunk open and hinged on the 68 today, also got resurrect 59 all foiled, reworking the interior, and getting the engine ready for paint.


I likes this maz, looking good bro


----------



## just ripe

1 *FOR 2011!!!!!! KRAZY 59.....:guns::guns::guns:*


----------



## sr.woodgrain

just ripe said:


> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1106/
> 100_2247.JPG
> 1 *FOR 2011!!!!!! KRAZY
> 59.....:guns::guns::guns:*


Hey mike love this one homie. Og gangster style cant wait to see it painted


----------



## gseeds

i know this one is going to be great looking when done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sr.woodgrain said:


> Hey mike love this one homie. Og gangster style cant wait to see it painted


X2. I love 59 elcos. It's gone be badass... Makes me wanna build one. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> 1 *FOR 2011!!!!!! KRAZY 59.....:guns::guns::guns:*


NICE RANFLA HIJO. FLAKE THAT ROOF, CANDY THE BODY VATO.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good seeds keep pics coming bro!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> NICE RANFLA HIJO. FLAKE THAT ROOF, CANDY THE BODY VATO.


:yes::yes: what eddie said :cheesy:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

just ripe said:


> 1 *FOR 2011!!!!!! KRAZY 59.....:guns::guns::guns:*


OoHH Snap I need to finish mine. Looks good


----------



## josh 78

gseeds said:


>


..........NICE.........


----------



## pina's LRM replica

MAZDAT said:


> Got the trunk open and hinged on the 68 today, also got resurrect 59 all foiled, reworking the interior, and getting the engine ready for paint.


wuz up maz :wave::nicoderm:man im diggin these 2 homie they look bad ass!:thumbsup::420:uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

warsr67 said:


>


this coming along clean that bitch looks gangsta!:nicoderm::420:uffin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ok homies here are my new projects
56 hardtop ( sorry for this shitty pix in 56 )








66 wildcat
















65 potiac


----------



## just ripe

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies here are my new projects
> 56 hardtop ( sorry for this shitty pix in 56 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 potiac


 *DAM HIJO PAINT JOB KICKING ASSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! :around::around::around::around::around:*


----------



## just ripe

THANX GUYS!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

pina's LRM replica said:


> wuz up maz :wave::nicoderm:man im diggin these 2 homie they look bad ass!:thumbsup::420:uffin:


:thumbsup: X2.....:worship::worship::worship::worship::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## MKD904

MKD904 said:


> I may have one that I'd be willing to get rid of pretty cheap...Let me get a pic of it when I get home and I'll pm you with it. Bear with me though, getting around is very slow right now, I busted up my right ankle and can't walk and HATE these stupid crutches.


Lolifefolife, Pm was sent a few days ago on the 50'Suburban. Let me know.


----------



## chilly willie

MAZDAT said:


> Got the trunk open and hinged on the 68 today, also got resurrect 59 all foiled, reworking the interior, and getting the engine ready for paint.


Very cool mazdat . I cant wait to see this one done. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

LATIN SKULL said:


> NICE RANFLA HIJO. FLAKE THAT ROOF, CANDY THE BODY VATO.


Good call latin. I like that idea bro. Go for it mike.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies here are my new projects
> 56 hardtop ( sorry for this shitty pix in 56 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 potiac


Holy crap mr president..... Can i have it?


----------



## jimbo

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok homies here are my new projects
> 56 hardtop ( sorry for this shitty pix in 56 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 wildcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 potiac


Dayumm Emilio u killin it brother!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo

MAZDAT said:


> Got the trunk open and hinged on the 68 today, also got resurrect 59 all foiled, reworking the interior, and getting the engine ready for paint.


Nice work Jorge! Did anyone ask u for the 68 yet? If not..... Aww u know wassup lol :biggrin: :wow: :wave:


----------



## jimbo

just ripe said:


> 1 *FOR 2011!!!!!! KRAZY 59.....:guns::guns::guns:*


Daaaaaam Mike bigg OG lovin already!! :wow: :cheesy: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


----------



## jimbo

MKD904 said:


> Lolifefolife, Pm was sent a few days ago on the 50'Suburban. Let me know.


Hey Lolife u better jump on that! :wow: If not yo MKD let ME know lol :cheesy: :wow: 
















Supp Lolife! :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Thats str8 BADDASS CHILLY!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

jimbo said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Thats str8 BADDASS CHILLY!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it !!!!!!!! can mazdat have it ??


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


 
Wow Willie!!!! I like it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



gseeds said:


> x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it !!!!!!!! can mazdat have it ??


 
Yes please!!!


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


:thumbsup:* I LIKE IT TO!!!!!!!! :wave::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:*


----------



## just ripe

*UPDATE ON KRAZY 59!!!!!:thumbsup::drama::drama:*


----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


> *UPDATE ON KRAZY 59!!!!!:thumbsup::drama::drama:*


cant wait to see the next color !!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hydrohype

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


you both got down on that.


----------



## TINGOS

QUE ONDA D2S-KEEP IT ON THE MAP.YALL GO HARD WITH YALL STUFF


----------



## MAZDAT

TINGOS said:


> QUE ONDA D2S-KEEP IT ON THE MAP.YALL GO HARD WITH YALL STUFF


Thanx Tingo!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

I want to wish Chilly Willie and wife on thier 15yr anniversary.congrats bro and I wish you both many more yrs to come.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

kustombuilder said:


> I want to wish Chilly Willie and wife on thier 15yr anniversary.congrats bro and I wish you both many more yrs to come.


x2 my brother congrats to u both


----------



## jimbo

X3! Happy 15th Anniversary to you and the missus Mr Chilly Willie! I hope to reach that someday myself brother.. Thats beautiful man...


----------



## jimbo

just ripe said:


> *UPDATE ON KRAZY 59!!!!!:thumbsup::drama::drama:*


Awwwww man brother thats CALEEEEEEEEEEEEAN!! Looks mean and im diggin the hell outta that color combo!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5:


----------



## jimbo

gseeds said:


> x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i love it !!!!!!!! can mazdat have it ??


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## just ripe

kustombuilder said:


> I want to wish Chilly Willie and wife on thier 15yr anniversary.congrats bro and I wish you both many more yrs to come.


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


>


X100


----------



## kustombuilder

X101


----------



## candilove

x102


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Damn, I kno its too late but congrats bro... Wish you many more happy years together. =)


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Mike and wilie, those ridez are looking sick


----------



## RaiderPride

Happy anniversary old man. Stay happy for many more.


----------



## warsr67

just ripe said:


>


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY WILLIE & DENISE (SPY LADY) ALL MOST CATCHING UP TO ME


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothers.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Morning foo.


----------



## kustombuilder

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Morning foo.


how are u bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WHERE'S ALL THE UPDATE PICS FELLAS??


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> WHERE'S ALL THE UPDATE PICS FELLAS??


 yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## OFDatTX

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


looks bad ass homie :wow::wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin: 

what type color of blue is that? is that house of kolor oriental blue??


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

bigdogg323 said:


> yeah what he said :biggrin:


>=/


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn everybodys putin in some sick work!! For those of u building that is... Keep up the good work!! And chillie that sick ssr like the tribal fire design can I have it??? A "G" UR 69 is clean no joke can't wait to see it completed


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD .....


----------



## chevyman1962

im back on line


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Siim123

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


 Damn thats nice as hell!!


----------



## pancho1969

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little something i painted and Pinstriped by David Anthiney Garcia , Thanks for your help david! Wat do you all think? hno:


:0:0:wow: 
all the builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

whats up everyone! all rides looking good keep posting, :thumbsup: finished a quik build nothing fancy just shop truck!! 64 pickup chevy, lowered bignlittle wheels two tone interior, military olive drab, and flat white for top, full engine plumbed stock motor, and tonou cover thats all.


----------



## crxlowrider

whats up d2s. i updated my build topic with some of my more frequant build style that lil is known to hate so check em out if ya want. comments always welcome


----------



## MKD904

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> whats up everyone! all rides looking good keep posting, :thumbsup: finished a quik build nothing fancy just shop truck!! 64 pickup chevy, lowered bignlittle wheels two tone interior, military olive drab, and flat white for top, full engine plumbed stock motor, and tonou cover thats all.


Sick, I like it. Any pics of the interior or engine? Chassis? Nice as always.


----------



## warsr67

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> whats up everyone! all rides looking good keep posting, :thumbsup: finished a quik build nothing fancy just shop truck!! 64 pickup chevy, lowered bignlittle wheels two tone interior, military olive drab, and flat white for top, full engine plumbed stock motor, and tonou cover thats all.


RIDE IS LOOKING CLEAN AS ALWAYS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

LITTLE WORK ON 56


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks homies, and willie you im liking the 2nd shot of the 56!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

56 STREET MACHINE:thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> whats up everyone! all rides looking good keep posting, :thumbsup: finished a quik build nothing fancy just shop truck!! 64 pickup chevy, lowered bignlittle wheels two tone interior, military olive drab, and flat white for top, full engine plumbed stock motor, and tonou cover thats all.


Thats sweet Gil!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

warsr67 said:


> LITTLE WORK ON 56


Thats lookin good Willie!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

first i want to say congrats to all the members from mcba for there wins, want to thank lorenzo for the info on this show ( last min thing brothers ) heres some pix of the show enjoy








took 3rd in lowrider 48 chevy woody








wes 64 imp first place, al camacho 2nd place in lowrider


----------



## sr.woodgrain

cont...............


----------



## sr.woodgrain

cont....................
























hope you have enjoyed the pixz everyone, thank you n god bless you


----------



## kustombuilder

Whats up brothers.Wanted to ask all of you to please pray for my childhood friend Louie.I lost him this morning to cancer.:tears::angel:


----------



## jimbo

kustombuilder said:


> Whats up brothers.Wanted to ask all of you to please pray for my childhood friend Louie.I lost him this morning to cancer.:tears::angel:



Sorry to hear that bro. Keep your head up brother he aint sufferin no more... :angel:


----------



## jimbo

sr.woodgrain said:


> first i want to say congrats to all the members from mcba for there wins, want to thank lorenzo for the info on this show ( last min thing brothers ) heres some pix of the show enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took 3rd in lowrider 48 chevy woody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wes 64 imp first place, al camacho 2nd place in lowrider


Congrats on the show Emilio!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

I'm very sorry too hear this David. Stay strong carnal. Call me if you want to talk. 

Thoughts and prayers my friend.

Don


----------



## MAZDAT

jimbo said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. Keep your head up brother he aint sufferin no more... :angel:


My prayers to your friend bro:angel:. Jimbo is right, no more suffering...he's in a good place now


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

my prayers out the family


----------



## sr.woodgrain

jimbo said:


> Congrats on the show Emilio!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanxz jimbo



MAZDAT said:


> My prayers to your friend bro:angel:. Jimbo is right, no more suffering...he's in a good place now


x2 kb there right buddy


----------



## crxlowrider

hes got my prayer bro. just remember you may see him again someday....................................................:angel::angel:


----------



## kustombuilder

Thanks brothas for the kind words.


----------



## kustombuilder

Sorry i couldnt be there yesterday.Really wanted to.But i hope you all had fun.


----------



## chevyman1962

had a great time at meeting . And mike liked your set up in your garage


----------



## LoLife4Life

Same here fellas we gotta get together more often I have a blast and manny HIJOLE!! and UR man cave mike is topnotch I wanna be just like u when I grow up!! See u fellas at the build day...


----------



## LoLife4Life

HEY POPS U SHOULD DO UR 39 LIKE THIS...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY POPS U SHOULD DO UR 39 LIKE THIS...


BAD ASS PIC LO.


----------



## gseeds

LATIN SKULL said:


> BAD ASS PIC LO.


it is bad ass , but ill take your pops ride over this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY POPS U SHOULD DO UR 39 LIKE THIS...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> it is bad ass , but ill take your pops ride over this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS BAD SEED!


----------



## chevyman1962

any pictures from the meeting


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> any pictures from the meeting


X2!!! what he said


----------



## chilly willie

sorry fellas , i will post up later but for now here are a couple of someones new builds.. Guess who. Lol












:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

chilly willie said:


> sorry fellas , i will post up later but for now here are a couple of someones new builds.. Guess who. Lol
> View attachment 329400
> View attachment 329402
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


yea i remember these (cachao) i never seen a paint job like these b4 Can i have them lol nice work guess who!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> yea i remember these (cachao) i never seen a paint job like these b4 Can i have them lol nice work guess who!!!!!!!!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


PUT SOME DAYTONS ON THEM.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> sorry fellas , i will post up later but for now here are a couple of someones new builds.. Guess who. Lol
> View attachment 329400
> View attachment 329402
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Oh man Wille! I wunted to keep these secret... Now they kno I built them... Sorry lolife, but thats the level Im at right now... Where u at? •_•


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas ,sorry for the delay, Id like to say that we had another great meeting , lots of laughs and lot of new builds comming out real soon. he newbies in the club are kicking it into high gear with some awsome builds and paint job keep it up my brothers. All the veteranos are still on top of thier build skills . Dont stop my brothers. Also id like to thank mike for hosting the meeting great carne asada mike. And to the guest we had you are welcome to come anytime. Thanks for coming Latin , and big dogg great work you two. And last but not the least we celebrated the hingeman birthday with a little cake. Happy birthday pops. Hear you go fellas pics from the meeting.....Enjoy


----------



## chilly willie

cont.........


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont.......


----------



## chilly willie

cont....
























































Thanks fellas , See you all at the Build day...... Peace out brothers


----------



## chevyman1962

Great pictures


----------



## jimbo

Sweet pics and great builds fellas!! Hey Willie Sr, Happy birthday pops and many more!!!


----------



## richphotos

Good pics, sick work


----------



## MKD904

Thanks for sharing the pics. Is that Suburban plastic? It looks plastic. Man it would be awesome if they made it in plastic.


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Oh man Wille! I wunted to keep these secret... Now they kno I built them... Sorry lolife, but thats the level Im at right now... Where u at? •_•



u wish LOLA u kno i did all the work u just assembled them always taking all the credit nino:rofl:


----------



## LoLife4Life

hey brothers just a quick FYI my phone crashed and burned so i cant get call's or txts ill let u kno when im back up and running plus my internet in the house works when it wants to piece of doodoo...


----------



## gseeds

looks like a great time !! builds are kicking ass !!!!!!!! looking good !! late happy birthday Sr. !!


----------



## kustombuilder

gseeds said:


> looks like a great time !! builds are kicking ass !!!!!!!! looking good !! late happy birthday Sr. !!


x2.sorry i had to miss.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> u wish LOLA u kno i did all the work u just assembled them always taking all the credit nino:rofl:


Cam never do nothing!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hey willie... If KB doesnt build that ssr. Can I have it. I'll build it in less then a month. Lol


----------



## bigdogg323

hey fellas it was a blast kickin it with d2s again had a great time hope we can do it again soon and tks to justripe for leting me and my son in to ur house tks alot brother and to the DIIS mcc keep doing what ur doing fellas u guys r doing sum great work keep building and have fun doing it  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Hey willie... If KB doesnt build that ssr. Can I have it. I'll build it in less then a month. Lol


:nono: im going to get it this week.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas i wish could make one of those meetings! keep sending those great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

two more homies these are ready for paint any ideas brothers
70 monte carlo








48 ford cov


----------



## candilove

sr.woodgrain said:


> two more homies these are ready for paint any ideas brothers
> 70 monte carlo pinks and purple payyeerns and lace the top hommie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 ford cov


black


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> two more homies these are ready for paint any ideas brothers
> 70 monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 ford cov


I SAY JUST LET ME HAVE THEM HAHAHA. JK VATO. I'M SURE U GOT LOTS OF IDEAS RUNNING IN THAT HEAD VATO.


----------



## jimbo

Man Emilio im sure u got it covered brother! Cant wait!!


----------



## chevyman1962

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Do your thing.milio. Im sure wutever u do will be sick!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Do your thing.milio. Im sure wutever u do will be sick!!!


x2.emilio you have some mad skillz.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

happy late b-day willie


----------



## kustombuilder

Happy b-day Gary.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey brothers my phones back up and runnIng but I don't have any ones # so txt me or PM me ur #'s


----------



## charlieshowtime

supp d2s just putting this on yall page to see if yall wud be interested in coming to this show

CLASSIC LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB PRESENT OUR 1ST ANNUAL BIKE SHOW
GOIN ON JULY 10TH AT BIG LOU'S COLLECTIBLES IN CULVER CITY ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOMED
SO IT'LL BE GOIN ON JULY 10TH AT BIG LOU'S TOYS & COLLECTIBLES: 5413 SEPULVEDA BLVD IN CULVER CITY, CA 90230 THE SHOW WILL START AT: 10AM-2PM ADMISSIONS IS: FREE 
BICYCLE ENTRY FEE IS $10
PEDAL CAR ENTRY FEE IS $10
MODEL CAR ENTRY FEE IS $3 OR 2 FOR $5
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOMED 

1st
2nd places for 16, 20, 26 3 wheeler, and origanal from 16 to 26 inchers
1st 2nd 3rd for models just 1 class


----------



## avidinha

Looks like you guys had an awesome time, those are some great looking builds! Btw, Mike, your Samurai sword is upside down.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> Hey brothers my phones back up and runnIng but I don't have any ones # so txt me or PM me ur #'s


Hell nah nikka, u bug too much... 
















Jk bro... 323 7876023


----------



## LoLife4Life

U play to much... Pinche LOLA!! :rofl::roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

:drama:


----------



## candilove

:wave::wave:


----------



## chevyman1962

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


candilove said:


> :wave::wave:


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey guys what is the web site to send out model parts to get chromed . i want to send parts to caddy to get chromed so i can finish the caddy


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> Hey guys what is the web site to send out model parts to get chromed . i want to send parts to caddy to get chromed so i can finish the caddy


Chrometechusa.com I believe


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Chrometechusa.com I believe


Thanks for the info mazdat


----------



## chevyman1962

:thumbsup:


MAZDAT said:


> Chrometechusa.com I believe


Thanks for the info mazdat


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for the info mazdat


No problemo


----------



## just ripe

* lil update on 59!!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave:*


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks good Hijo!


----------



## jimbo

Looking baaaaaaaad Mike.......:wow: :wow: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## gseeds

clubs looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!keep up the great work guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

looking good mike !! i like the tru Ray caps wheels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

just ripe said:


> * lil update on 59!!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave:*


nice traditional look right there!!


----------



## crxlowrider

:h5::h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


> * lil update on 59!!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave:*


looks sweet mike i likes it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> * lil update on 59!!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave:*


LOOKING GOOD HIJO, JUST MY OPINION WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT PAINTING THE MIDDLE OF CHROME STRIP RED THEN BARE METAL AROUND IT, EITHER WAY IT LOOKS DOPE.


----------



## LoLife4Life

That dose sound good LS I say do it Hijo!


----------



## hocknberry

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKING GOOD HIJO, JUST MY OPINION WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT PAINTING THE MIDDLE OF CHROME STRIP RED THEN BARE METAL AROUND IT, EITHER WAY IT LOOKS DOPE.


that would look good!


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas i did a little painting today. Update on my 66 chop. Got the pearl white base next comes the hot pink pearl with magenta pearl fades. Wat do you guys think.


----------



## chilly willie

FYI fellas... KB picked up his ssr. He has one month to build.  Its as Good as mine:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder

chilly willie said:


> FYI fellas... KB picked up his ssr. He has one month to build.  Its as Good as mine:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick:


in your dreams bro.Im messing with it right now.mocking up diffrent wheels to see what looks better.


----------



## chilly willie

kustombuilder said:


> in your dreams bro.Im messing with it right now.mocking up diffrent wheels to see what looks better.


You know wat would look good bro?


----------



## kustombuilder

chilly willie said:


> You know wat would look good bro?


those supremes did look good.


----------



## chilly willie

kustombuilder said:


> those supremes did look good.


No not the supremes. It would look good in my show case bro. Oooooooooo:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::twak::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## LoLife4Life

chilly willie said:


> No not the supremes. It would look good in my show case bro. Oooooooooo:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::twak::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


AWW DAMN IT U BEAT ME TO IT :banghead:... But it would look good with some fat whites and some moon caps with the lip painted the same color blue :nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

chilly willie said:


> No not the supremes. It would look good in my show case bro. Oooooooooo:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::twak::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::buttkick:


hahaha.NO:nono:


----------



## LoLife4Life

OK FELLAS GOT THE CLEAR FOR THE RIVI AND SOME PAINT FOR THE 70 impala gonna have them finished by this coming weekend:thumbsup::x::x::x::shh::shh:no comments needed:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

TO ALL MY CLUB BROTHERS HAVE A GREAT 4th of July with ur fam and friends be smart and be safe... We don't need any I don't have any fingers so I can't build excuses:rofl::twak::twak::buttkick::buttkick::chuck:ENJOY AND SEE U SATURDAY HOPEFULY:nicoderm:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> OK FELLAS GOT THE CLEAR FOR THE RIVI AND SOME PAINT FOR THE 70 impala gonna have them finished by this coming weekend:thumbsup::x::x::x::shh::shh:no comments needed:rofl::roflmao:


:wow::wow::finger::squint:


----------



## chevyman1962

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas i did a little painting today. Update on my 66 chop. Got the pearl white base next comes the hot pink pearl with magenta pearl fades. Wat do you guys think.


that 66 is going to be one nice car. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

gseeds said:


> looking good mike !! i like the tru Ray caps wheels !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


59 looking good like the tru ray caps also


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

*happy 4th brothers!!!!:h5::h5::h5:*


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas i did a little painting today. Update on my 66 chop. Got the pearl white base next comes the hot pink pearl with magenta pearl fades. Wat do you guys think.


66_ lookin good willie..........:thumbsup::thumbsup:_


----------



## kustombuilder

So like willie said.I have the ssr with me.I ttok a couple crappy pics of some rims im thinking.Still tossing around some rim ideas.


----------



## gseeds

looking good willie, chopped and sitting low its looks like its sneaking up on somthing or someone, maybe the contest tables.lol. anyway cant wait to see painted up!!


----------



## kustombuilder

gseeds said:


> looking good willie, chopped and sitting low its looks like its sneaking up on somthing or someone, maybe the contest tables.lol. anyway cant wait to see painted up!!


x2


----------



## LATIN SKULL

kustombuilder said:


> So like willie said.I have the ssr with me.I ttok a couple crappy pics of some rims im thinking.Still tossing around some rim ideas.


THE TEAM BUILD IS LOOKING GOOD KB!!


----------



## kustombuilder

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE TEAM BUILD IS LOOKING GOOD KB!!


 thx bro.


----------



## LoLife4Life

LATIN SKULL said:


> THE TEAM BUILD IS LOOKING GOOD KB!!


HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHLMNO!! that was funny... What that said when is it my turn to do sumtin to it?


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHLMNO!! that was funny... What that said when is it my turn to do sumtin to it?


:thumbsdown::nono:


----------



## bigdogg323

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas i did a little painting today. Update on my 66 chop. Got the pearl white base next comes the hot pink pearl with magenta pearl fades. Wat do you guys think.


looks good willie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

kustombuilder said:


> :thumbsdown::nono:


NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN AYE!!! u just scarred ill make it look better then u would!!! LOL J/K bro I don't want u to cry


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> NEVER LET ME DO NUTIN AYE!!! u just scarred ill make it look better then u would!!! LOL J/K bro I don't want u to cry


:loco:


----------



## kustombuilder

to my brothas.be safe.


----------



## candilove

i had some time to cleared my 53 el greengo or nite owl








notice the reflection on the rioof








also i painted anoter cadi nothing facy just added rainbow mini flake
























what do you guys think? have a safe 4th of july to all the DOWN II SCALE fam


----------



## chevyman1962

looking good candilove . Happy 4th of July be save outtheir


----------



## MAZDAT

kustombuilder said:


> So like willie said.I have the ssr with me.I ttok a couple crappy pics of some rims im thinking.Still tossing around some rim ideas.


Next!!! Set of wheels please, Those wheels don't match the paint scheme. Supremes, Cragar's, baby moons like Lowlife said .

Or maybe you can go something like this, I've seen this type of wheels on diecast cars...


----------



## MKD904

MAZDAT said:


> Next!!! Set of wheels please, Those wheels don't match the paint scheme. Supremes, Cragar's, baby moons like Lowlife said .
> 
> Or maybe you can go something like this, I've seen this type of wheels on diecast cars...


This is cool... THis has 50 chevy Fenders and running boards.....I'd like to see the front of this thing.


----------



## kustombuilder

MAZDAT said:


> Next!!! Set of wheels please, Those wheels don't match the paint scheme. Supremes, Cragar's, baby moons like Lowlife said .
> 
> Or maybe you can go something like this, I've seen this type of wheels on diecast cars...


hmmmm i think i have some like that.let me dig in my parts box.


----------



## LoLife4Life

That's all u have is part boxes lol u need some help I don't want that to slow ur building down since ur on a roll...


----------



## MAZDAT

MKD904 said:


> This is cool... THis has 50 chevy Fenders and running boards.....I'd like to see the front of this thing.


Here you go bro


----------



## MAZDAT

kustombuilder said:


> hmmmm i think i have some like that.let me dig in my parts box.


Instead of going skinny's on the front, go with all the same, like the back ones

Just an idea, use whatever wheels you want


----------



## kustombuilder

MAZDAT said:


> Instead of going skinny's on the front, go with all the same, like the back ones
> 
> Just an idea, use whatever wheels you want


let me see what i have.Might have to go get a diecast to bash it for the wheels.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHLMNO!! that was funny... What that said when is it my turn to do sumtin to it?


Boy, how you gone get a turn when you still havent finished sumtin. . Maybe when u show a finished build, you can get a rurn


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> That's all u have is part boxes lol u need some help I don't want that to slow ur building down since ur on a roll...


This coming from someone who hasnt finished shit since we met.


----------



## LoLife4Life

LOL and how long had that been what 2 or 3 months LOL don't worrie LOLA daddy will have sumtin done before the build day so u can ask me if u can have it lol....


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Boy, how you gone get a turn when you still havent finished sumtin. . Maybe when u show a finished build, you can get a rurn


AWW MAN!! u never let me do nutin!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hey wuz sup every one... Hope ya'll had a great w weekend... Mike.and willie, rides are looking great!!! Candylove: bro ur on a mussion. I need one of those caddies... I' ll send u my addy. Lol....lowlife... Well... How u doing?  just wunted to say that u guys are doing some good work on those models... I'm sorry if I have to joun lowlife in the cheerleading squad but therws norhing I can do... I'll try to do sumtin this week. Thank for being understanding.


----------



## LoLife4Life

HERE U GO LOLITA! first coat of clear gonna do the body now!!


----------



## candilove

I looks clean lolife :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HERE U GO ROUND 1 on the body

























GOT THE GRAINY BUMPY LOOK TO GO AWAY MAYBE ANOTHER 2 COATS THEN IMA PAINT THE 70 IMPY


----------



## LoLife4Life

candilove said:


> I looks clean lolife :thumbsup:


Thanks bro just trying to catch up to you... JUST DOING MY PART!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

looks bad azz lolife


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> HERE U GO LOLITA! first coat of clear gonna do the body now!!


looks real nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Looks good.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> looks real nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2! ITS GOOD THAT U WERE ABLE TO SAVE THE PAINT JOB .:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas... Yeah Eddie I was shitting it but the first coat filled in the gaps and evened it out did the second coat looks wet.. Gonna go paint the 70 impala


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> Thanks fellas... Yeah Eddie I was shitting it but the first coat filled in the gaps and evened it out did the second coat looks wet.. Gonna go paint the 70 impala


ORALE DO YOUR THING!:thumbsup: NEXT TIME DONT CHANCE IT BY USING SOME OLD ASS CLEAR.


----------



## LoLife4Life

First coat on the 70 FIIIIIINAAAAALY!!

















THANKS FOR ALL UR GUYS PATTIENCE!! ALL GOOD THINGS COME TO HE WHO WAITS..


----------



## LoLife4Life

LATIN SKULL said:


> ORALE DO YOUR THING!:thumbsup: NEXT TIME DONT CHANCE IT BY USING SOME OLD ASS CLEAR.


QUE NO!! LMNO I THINK JESUS WAS THE LAST ONE TO USE IT.. it wasn't clear it was sand In a can lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2! ITS GOOD THAT U WERE ABLE TO SAVE THE PAINT JOB .:thumbsup:


x3 homie i was getting worry there for a min, 70 looks good lolife can i have it


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> First coat on the 70 FIIIIIINAAAAALY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL UR GUYS PATTIENCE!! ALL GOOD THINGS COME TO HE WHO WAITS..


70 IS LOOKING GOOD, WATCH OUT WOODGRAIN.


----------



## LoLife4Life

LOL! of course it's like both of ours but we'll keep it at my house... Did some foil work on the 70 not the greatest but it'll do pics in a minute about to do the second coat of blue


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> HERE U GO LOLITA! first coat of clear gonna do the body now!!





LoLife4Life said:


> HERE U GO ROUND 1 on the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT THE GRAINY BUMPY LOOK TO GO AWAY MAYBE ANOTHER 2 COATS THEN IMA PAINT THE 70 IMPY





LoLife4Life said:


> First coat on the 70 FIIIIIINAAAAALY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL UR GUYS PATTIENCE!! ALL GOOD THINGS COME TO HE WHO WAITS..


lookin good bro :thumbsup::thumbsup: keep it up wey


----------



## warsr67

all the ride are looking good .so i decided to lay a base coat on 50 .


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> all the ride are looking good .so i decided to lay a base coat on 50 .


  . FLAKE THAT MOTHA NOW CARNAL!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

here is some thing to go along with our bombs.


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN POPS THAT'S BAD ASS!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Quick mock ups just need clear on the 70 will do tomorrow and assemble them both

























WHERE U AT KB!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> all the ride are looking good .so i decided to lay a base coat on 50 .





LoLife4Life said:


> Quick mock ups just need clear on the 70 will do tomorrow and assemble them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT KB!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

warsr67 said:


> all the ride are looking good .so i decided to lay a base coat on 50 .


looking very good sr, keep up the great job mr



LoLife4Life said:


> Quick mock ups just need clear on the 70 will do tomorrow and assemble them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT KB!!!!


 hey lowlife those rides r looking good vato, so should i watch out like mr skull said ??????????????????
why r u always looking for kb homie, do u get jealous cuzz he talks to other people, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao or does he get jealous when u talk to other people roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:just asking .lmao x1000


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> Quick mock ups just need clear on the 70 will do tomorrow and assemble them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT KB!!!!


im here.im always watching.24-7.


----------



## kustombuilder

sr.woodgrain said:


> looking very good sr, keep up the great job mr
> 
> 
> 
> hey lowlife those rides r looking good vato, so should i watch out like mr skull said ??????????????????
> why r u always looking for kb homie, do u get jealous cuzz he talks to other people, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao or does he get jealous when u talk to other people roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:just asking .lmao x1000


:ugh:


----------



## LoLife4Life

LOL!!! nah just remindingng that foo he needs to get sumtin done were a kit building club... He probably does get jealous hell I wouldn't be suprised if he did lmno!! 


U SHOULD BE WORRIED U JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE UP UR 70 AFTER ALL!!! LOL


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> LOL!!! nah just remindingng that foo he needs to get sumtin done were a kit building club... He probably does get jealous hell I wouldn't be suprised if he did lmno!!
> 
> 
> U SHOULD BE WORRIED U JUST MIGHT HAVE TO GIVE UP UR 70 AFTER ALL!!! LOL


i offered it to u but u turn it down dont u remember, u said i can keep my 70 imp just go back some pages n ull see wat u wrote. this was ur lost homie, b carefull wat u say my brother or it will come back n bite u like now( u misssed out on a 70 imp homie):tears::tears::tears::tears:lol


----------



## hocknberry

sr.woodgrain said:


> i offered it to u but u turn it down dont u remember, u said i can keep my 70 imp just go back some pages n ull see wat u wrote. this was ur lost homie, b carefull wat u say my brother or it will come back n bite u like now( u misssed out on a 70 imp homie):tears::tears::tears::tears:lol


not to barge in..but i remember seeing that post SR.woodgrain! I'LL TAKE IT!! :dunno::ugh::around::loco::h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hocknberry said:


> not to barge in..but i remember seeing that post SR.woodgrain! I'LL TAKE IT!! :dunno::ugh::around::loco::h5:


thnkx hocknberry (i have a witness)


----------



## LoLife4Life

Relax I kno what I said I got a memory like an elephant!! I'm just busting ur balls...I'm thinking of striping it nothing fancy just so it's not to plain what u think??


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> here is some thing to go along with our bombs.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Quick mock ups just need clear on the 70 will do tomorrow and assemble them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT KB!!!!


:guns::guns::guns:lookin good hijo!!!!!:worship::worship::guns::guns::guns::worship::worship:


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> i had some time to cleared my 53 el greengo or nite owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the reflection on the rioof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i painted anoter cadi nothing facy just added rainbow mini flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think? have a safe 4th of july to all the DOWN II SCALE fam


*NICE PAINT JOBS.......CANDILOVE!!!uffin:uffin::wave::wave:*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great work homies keep them pics coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

Good morning brothas.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Godd morning bro...


----------



## kustombuilder

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Godd morning bro...


how are you


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> Quick mock ups just need clear on the 70 will do tomorrow and assemble them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE U AT KB!!!!



Looking good Lorie... Now, stop flapping your gums at.KB and finish those damn things.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Relax take it easy go give KB a hug lol


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow::0


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> Relax take it easy go give KB a hug lol


you and your hugging. im starting to worry about you.:ugh: This is a no **** club.



ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Looking good Lorie... Now, stop flapping your gums at.KB and finish those damn things.


x2


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lmno foo u was the one asking for hugs when I just meet u way!!


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> Lmno foo u was the one asking for hugs when I just meet u way!!


i sure was.but not from you.your the one that was all offering.:ugh:


----------



## LoLife4Life

CLEARED THE 70 SHOULD HAVE THIS AND THE RIVI DONE TONIGHT OR TOMORROW WILL POST COMPLETED PICS

















U CAN'T PHOTO SHOP THAT SHINE!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> CLEARED THE 70 SHOULD HAVE THIS AND THE RIVI DONE TONIGHT OR TOMORROW WILL POST COMPLETED PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U CAN'T PHOTO SHOP THAT SHINE!!!


love that color.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

kustombuilder said:


> love that color.:thumbsup:


X2. Its nice


----------



## MKD904

LoLife4Life said:


> CLEARED THE 70 SHOULD HAVE THIS AND THE RIVI DONE TONIGHT OR TOMORROW WILL POST COMPLETED PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U CAN'T PHOTO SHOP THAT SHINE!!!


Love this color. You don't foil before final clear?


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas and no I dnot foil before my final clear


----------



## LoLife4Life

A LITTLE TEASER!!! The clear isn't fully dried so I didn't do anything else and yes that's the final stance..


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> A LITTLE TEASER!!! The clear isn't fully dried so I didn't do anything else and yes that's the final stance..


looks good what color is that ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie cant wait to see it all foiled and complete.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks badass Lorenzo.... you should clear also after you foil... seals the foil and keeps it from lifting.... nice work youve done so far... cant wait to see these finished.... and then you can mail them out to me...lol


----------



## richphotos

Looks real good, I dont see the hype to clearing before you foil. I have never, and never had a problem with it lifting. I just use microscale industries micro metal foil adhesive.


----------



## kustombuilder

good morning brothas.


----------



## chevyman1962

Good Morning All my Brothers


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> CLEARED THE 70 SHOULD HAVE THIS AND THE RIVI DONE TONIGHT OR TOMORROW WILL POST COMPLETED PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U CAN'T PHOTO SHOP THAT SHINE!!!





LoLife4Life said:


> A LITTLE TEASER!!! The clear isn't fully dried so I didn't do anything else and yes that's the final stance..


damn foo looks sweet wey :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep it up lorenzo


----------



## LoLife4Life

THANKS FELLAS JUST DOING MY PART...chevyguy it's De Ja Blue Testors Lacquers... I don't clear over foil because I use can clear and in time the foil dulls if I was using automotive clear for 1:1 then I would clear over it that actualy seals and keeps the shine since I use can I foil after that way I can buff the foil when needed to keep the shine..


----------



## darkside customs

You still didnt answer my question Lorenzo.... CAN I HAVE IT??? LOL


----------



## LoLife4Life

Oh my bad yeah when we go to Diego next month lol!!!


----------



## darkside customs

whats the date for that show btw? I cant seem to find it... And I wanna go...


----------



## LoLife4Life

I believe the 23 but don't quote me I'll ask one of the guys and get back to u


----------



## LoLife4Life

Found this online..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> CLEARED THE 70 SHOULD HAVE THIS AND THE RIVI DONE TONIGHT OR TOMORROW WILL POST COMPLETED PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U CAN'T PHOTO SHOP THAT SHINE!!!


Actually... You CAN!!!!. Just letn you kno... So... Did you?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

well here my shot at this, wat do u guys think ????? 70 imp guts


----------



## LoLife4Life

U didn't have to do that for my 70 bro thanks will u have it done for Sunday ima take the 70 to check for fitting


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> U didn't have to do that for my 70 bro thanks will u have it done for Sunday ima take the 70 to check for fitting


 check yourself brother, ur starting to sound like someone i know no names .............................. some one ask for it first


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol u never let me do nutin!!


----------



## gseeds

its all looking good D2S !!!!! heres the work on the 69.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn "G" u never let us down sick paint job!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

gseeds said:


> its all looking good D2S !!!!! heres the work on the 69.


looks very b=on bad ass gary i lov it homie


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Found this online..


 *DAMMMMMM!!!!!!!:around::around::around::around:*


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> its all looking good D2S !!!!! heres the work on the 69.


:0*just plain badasss  gary!!!!!*


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

gseeds said:


> its all looking good D2S !!!!! heres the work on the 69.


Damn gary, thats a bad.mofo... Another badass ride from a master builder.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Loving this Cali summer enjoy ur weekends brothas


----------



## hocknberry

sr.woodgrain said:


> well here my shot at this, wat do u guys think ????? 70 imp guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been grinding on the tingos guts too, but i cant find that chrome paper you have there?! where'd you find it?!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hocknberry said:


> sr.woodgrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> well here my shot at this, wat do u guys think ????? 70 imp guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been grinding on the tingos guts too, but i cant find that chrome paper you have there?! where'd you find it?!
> 
> 
> 
> i found it at a store called michaels ,,,,,its a craft store
Click to expand...


----------



## candilove

sr.woodgrain said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found it at a store called michaels ,,,,,its a craft store
> 
> 
> 
> yeah michaels has it its poster paper they also have gold
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdogg323

sr.woodgrain said:


> hocknberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> i found it at a store called michaels ,,,,,its a craft store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candilove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sr.woodgrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah michaels has it its poster paper they also have gold
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u can get it wal-mart also hock
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sr.woodgrain said:


> well here my shot at this, wat do u guys think ????? 70 imp guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O


Is dat fuzzy fur woodgrain?. Looks sick!


----------



## LoLife4Life

It's felt foo like tingos uses


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> It's felt foo like tingos uses


HOW DO YOU KNOW? DID YOU ASK HIM ALREADY? SMART ASS!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S SUMTIN I PAITED TODAY!!! SORRY LOREY, ANOTHER BOX STOCK. 32 Ford street rod.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

AND A FUTURE PROJECT.


































LAST ONE JUST FOR FUN...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

AND A 57 COURTESY OF JOSE THE WAGON MAN.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

IT'S GONE TAKE LONGER BUT IT'LL BE DONE. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow::around::wow::around:


----------



## LoLife4Life

That's what I'm talking about LALO get down like James brown!!! Can't wait that green is sick I see u got ur impala!!


----------



## warsr67

KEEP THE BUILDS COMING,THEY ALL LOOK GOOD, LAID A LITTLE FLAKE ON 50.


----------



## crxlowrider

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: looking good guys... heading out to a model show in 6 hours wish me luck


----------



## chevyman1962

crxlowrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: looking good guys... heading out to a model show in 6 hours wish me luck


good luck post pic when you get a chance


----------



## chevyman1962

crxlowrider said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5: looking good guys... heading out to a model show in 6 hours wish me luck


good luck post pic when you get a chance :thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

well i was told by my buddy who lives over that way that last year the show only had FOUR vendors and not many cars on the table so SHOULD be a easy couple wins for me. too bad they dont give out trophys they give out gift certificates to local businesses. which really sucks balls cause i live 2 1/2 hours away from where the show it. oh well maybe i'll do some wheelin and dealing with some peopl if i win some cert lol


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> AND A 57 COURTESY OF JOSE THE WAGON MAN.


sweet keep us posted on the 57... i got one goin on too...where ya get them wheels?


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


----------



## chris hicks

Damn!!!! mazdat that looks sweet bro!!!:thumbsup: you bringing it today????


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


68 looking good jorge !! but that 59 is kicking ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

chris hicks said:


> Damn!!!! mazdat that looks sweet bro!!!:thumbsup: you bringing it today????


I'm not going to be able to make it, Got some stuff I gotta do. I'll see you guys at the next meeting though


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> 68 looking good jorge !! but that 59 is kicking ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanx Gary!!! It brings back memories, its like building it for the first time


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


that 59 is sick and the 68 also


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


that 59 is sick and the 68 also


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, had a great build day. the sun was out and the paint was flowin, Glue was all over manny loco. And we all of us that showed up learned alot from each other and our guest that were very willing to show how to do do the magic. I would like to thank Roger chavez for comming by and showing us how to open doors and hoods with nothing but his hands and thread. No B.S. a piece of thread. Also i would like to thank Uly Vasquez and David a. Garcia for teaching us thier skills in painting or at least some of thier many skills. These guy are fantastic in thier work Hands Down my brothers. Anyway thanks to all who came and all the rest sorry you missed out:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks again to all who took the time to come and learn some new skills. Thanks again to our guest for your time. Good hangin with you all. Peace!
































Here is a couple of befor and after pics... Wat do you all think?


----------



## chevyman1962

Awsome day i had a blast. saw two awsome painters in action. Thanks Sr.Willie for showing me how to hinge


----------



## LoLife4Life

:wow::wow:AWWW MAN I SURE DID MISS OUT I COULD OF HUNG OUT WITH THEE BEST IN THE BIDNESS AND LEARNED A FEW THINGS OR A LOTA THINGS FOR THAT MUCH GLAD U GUYS ENJOYED UR SELF.... :banghead:TILL THE NEXT ONE I GUESS.. HEY CHILLIE CAN I HAVE THAT MONTE COM'N IF NOT CAN WE DO A DO OVER OF YESTERDAY :yes::no::nosad::yessad:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> sweet keep us posted on the 57... i got one goin on too...where ya get them wheels?


 
THE SPOKES ARE FOR R/C CARS, AND THE OTHERS CAME WITH THE CAR. STILL DUNNO WHICH ONES TO USE.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


 THOSE RIDES ARE LOOKING CLEAN MAZ... I GOT MY EYE ON THESE...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

GLAD YOU HAD FUN... SORRY I MISSED IT. MAYBE NEXT TIME.... THANKS FOR THE PICS WILLIE...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looked like a great meeting. Great jobs my brothers. 

Mazdat, rides are looking sweet.

don v


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> That's what I'm talking about LALO get down like James brown!!! Can't wait that green is sick I see u got ur impala!!


THANX LORIE. YEAH I GOT MY IMPALA ON THE W/E.


----------



## Tonioseven

As always, great stuff goin' on up in here fellas!! Keep up the great work!!! This thread lets me know that the hobby is alive & well!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

did the foil now to assemble gonna take some out side pics tomorrow


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey down 2 scale, whazzup!


----------



## kustombuilder

jojo in VV said:


> hey down 2 scale, whazzup!


:wave: was up bro.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*Happy Birthday GIL*

Our fellow D2S BROTHERN GIL is celebrating a birthday. Have a Good One Gil :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

chilly willie said:


> cont....



daaaayum eeeeeeeeeerbody putting it down


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Happy birthday Gil.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Wuz sup Joe.


----------



## gseeds

danny chawps said:


> daaaayum eeeeeeeeeerbody putting it down


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

MAZDAT said:


> Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


this sucka is BAD


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks bro's, Here is what i have on the bench, old johan Oldsmobile 61 station wagon! love them wagons!! just a quick build all stock except for wheels has tamiya metalic black and bronz mist from plastic kote, tan interior stock as well as motor, been kind in a slump right now have alot of issues at home need to work on, hopefuly get the bug back to built again all out. oh well enjoy peace.


----------



## LoLife4Life

WOW!! that's sick Gil!! Don't worrie we all got those times everything will sort it self out in god speed!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

MAZDAT said:


> Here's the 59 first mocked up with the wheels, and now it has suspension and wheels installed, locked up in back, nothing too fancy, I wanted to keep it looking close to how it looked back in the day, the interior its whats different. Still figuring out what color should I paint the inside. The 68 sports a sunroof not shown in the pics, building the firewall right now, and then its ready for paint


dam jorge dat 59 is comeing along very nice homie i likes.



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> thanks bro's, Here is what i have on the bench, old johan Oldsmobile 61 station wagon! love them wagons!! just a quick build all stock except for wheels has tamiya metalic black and bronz mist from plastic kote, tan interior stock as well as motor, been kind in a slump right now have alot of issues at home need to work on, hopefuly get the bug back to built again all out. oh well enjoy peace.





LoLife4Life said:


> WOW!! that's sick Gil!! Don't worrie we all got those times everything will sort it self out in god speed!!


hey happy birthday brother gil, n dat wagon i coming out sweet homie


----------



## candilove

what up fam


----------



## chris hicks

sr.woodgrain said:


> dam jorge dat 59 is comeing along very nice homie i likes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey happy birthday brother, n dat wagon i coming out sweet homie


x10 maz that's coming out sick bro!!!! and happy b-day bro hope you have a great one brother!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the compliments


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> what up fam


Whats up Oscar:wave::wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

LADYS AND GENTLEMEN WHAT WE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR MY FIRST COMPLETED BUILD YES U HEARD RIGHT COMPLETED BUILD...


----------



## hocknberry

wagon looks nice gil, thats one you dont see often! i got as far as paint on my F85! never finished......lolife, that 70 looks nice so far!


----------



## richphotos

d2s doin their thang! i see you


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> thanks bro's, Here is what i have on the bench, old johan Oldsmobile 61 station wagon! love them wagons!! just a quick build all stock except for wheels has tamiya metalic black and bronz mist from plastic kote, tan interior stock as well as motor, been kind in a slump right now have alot of issues at home need to work on, hopefuly get the bug back to built again all out. oh well enjoy peace.


THAT SUCKER LOOKS TIGHT GIL... GOOD WERK.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> LADYS AND GENTLEMEN WHAT WE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR MY FIRST COMPLETED BUILD YES U HEARD RIGHT COMPLETED BUILD...


 congrats on ur first build brother look good homie, now can i have it, very very nice lolife


----------



## regalistic

some serious work goin down up in here....NICE work fellas'!!!.... btw that monte is sick!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

sr.woodgrain said:


> congrats on ur first build brother look good homie, now can i have it, very very nice lolife


Thanks.. Sorry it's already taken maybe next time


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> THAT SUCKER LOOKS TIGHT GIL... GOOD WERK.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:*x2.......nice:wave:*


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> LADYS AND GENTLEMEN WHAT WE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR MY FIRST COMPLETED BUILD YES U HEARD RIGHT COMPLETED BUILD...


*70 lookin good!!!!!!!:guns::guns::guns::guns::guns:*


----------



## RaiderPride

70 looking good. Nice and clean look.


----------



## chevyman1962

hey candilove i think this weekend is Pomona Car Swapmeet call or text me see if you want to go


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WOW ! Very nice work ! Cool to you all you builders hanging out with 1 n other ! No matter what club your family is in its always a blast to hang and share ideas , tips and a few drinks ! M.C.B.A. and Down 2 Scale hold some of the best and i'm happy to be apart that sharing the mad love for the hobby and the low rider life style !


----------



## sr.woodgrain

Minidreams Inc. said:


> WOW ! Very nice work ! Cool to you all you builders hanging out with 1 n other ! No matter what club your family is in its always a blast to hang and share ideas , tips and a few drinks ! M.C.B.A. and Down 2 Scale hold some of the best and i'm happy to be apart that sharing the mad love for the hobby and the low rider life style !


thnxz Mini thatz wat its all about haveing fun building n sharing ideas. dont forget ulises from master pieces m.c.c., and the one n only mr DAVID ANTHONY GARCIA thxz fellas


----------



## kustombuilder

Well guys. just got layed off again.But i dont feel so bad.I gave it all i got.I guess ill have more time now for the SSR.


----------



## LoLife4Life

kustombuilder said:


> Well guys. just got layed off again.But i dont feel so bad.I gave it all i got.I guess ill have more time now for the SSR.


THAT SUCKS!!! well look at the bright side u ain't got no excuse to not build now we should see that ssr done by the morning


----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


> THAT SUCKS!!! well look at the bright side u ain't got no excuse to not build now we should see that ssr done by the morning


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> THAT SUCKS!!! well look at the bright side u ain't got no excuse to not build now we should see that ssr done by the morning


x2 brother wat he said :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## gseeds

got the 63 grand prix done , done up in 60's style, metal flake top ,candied and paneled,bellflower pipes, fully wired motor,MCW resin body has been frenched and driver door and trunk have been cut open,and to top it off is a DLO pesco pump set up !!


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> got the 63 grand prix done , done up in 60's style, metal flake top ,candied and paneled,bellflower pipes, fully wired motor,MCW resin body has been frenched and driver door and trunk have been cut open,and to top it off is a DLO pesco pump set up !!


uffin: grand prix is nice love that 60's style!!!!!!:boink::boink::boink::boink:


----------



## LoLife4Life

And u bless our eyes with another jewel "G" it's been said before and ima say it again u a bad bad man...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great looking build gary


----------



## ShowRodFreak

kustombuilder said:


> Well guys. just got layed off again.But i dont feel so bad.I gave it all i got.I guess ill have more time now for the SSR.


Dam that sucks. Hope you find something soon. Relax and build something.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Ok my brothers would anyone have the date to the show in Victorville. PLMK


----------



## candilove

:worship::worship:nice car


----------



## kustombuilder

ShowRodFreak said:


> Dam that sucks. Hope you find something soon. Relax and build something.


thx bro.i am .im going to finish up the ssr.


----------



## Hydrohype

chilly willie said:


> cont....


damm it's alot of talent putting it down in one place...
Maz I am digging the 59.
Gil you know I cant wait to see the buick wagon done.. that car is sexy..
Lolife.. way nice 70.... 
Love the Pontiac Gary.. I never new the name of those pipes before. Is that a 69 next to it?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ShowRodFreak said:


> Ok my brothers would anyone have the date to the show in Victorville. PLMK


 
:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## chris hicks

ShowRodFreak said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno:


not really sure let me check for you bro......


----------



## 85 Biarittz

ShowRodFreak said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno:


 
hobbyvendor: Hobby Events for 2011

Nov. 20


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ShowRodFreak said:


> :dunno::dunno::dunno:


November 20 (Sunday): Cactus Classic Scale Model Show and Pinewood Derby. Location: Hook Community Center 14973 Joshua Street, Victorville, California. Contact: Rusty Klaus at rcracer0049


----------



## sr.woodgrain

hey brothers today is one brothers birthday ( henry ezpinoza THE MAD BOMBER ) 

*happy bithday vato:rimshot::rimshot::wave:*


----------



## MAZDAT

Happy Birthday Henry!!!!


----------



## chris hicks

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL HENRY!!!! GONNA DRINK ONE FOR YOU!!!!!:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

sr.woodgrain said:


> hey brothers today is one brothers birthday ( henry ezpinoza THE MAD BOMBER )
> 
> *happy bithday vato:rimshot::rimshot::wave:*


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Happy Birthday Henry!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAPPY BDAY BRO!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

happy birthday henry, have a good one bro.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Happy Birthday Henry


----------



## chevyman1962

an Hour late but Happy Birthday Henry


----------



## crxlowrider

happy birthday henry


----------



## ShowRodFreak

sr.woodgrain said:


> November 20 (Sunday): Cactus Classic Scale Model Show and Pinewood Derby. Location: Hook Community Center 14973 Joshua Street, Victorville, California. Contact: Rusty Klaus at rcracer0049


Thanks
Sunday Huh. leaves us no time to drive back in time for work. dam

Gil - pm me


----------



## LoLife4Life

NEXT QUICKY...
















OH YEAH THIS ONE TO...


----------



## chevyman1962

what color are you doing the Rivi ?


----------



## candilove

happy b day henry 
lolife keep up the good work homie


----------



## LoLife4Life

Not sure yet got any ideas might try patterns the 65 impy is gonna take a bath not sure what color On that one either...thanks Oscar!!


----------



## chevyman1962

Hello :wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey what's good bro!!


----------



## chevyman1962

Nothing much bro just looking threw my models i have . And trying to do some work on some of them.


----------



## gseeds

ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Bad ass!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


 SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS G MAN.


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> ok 69 done, all candys over gold base.


69 is plain sick!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas , here is a little update on my 66 . did the foil work and now for some clear. Wat you all think? also painted this 40 ford panel for chris Hicks.


----------



## chevyman1962

the ford is sick , and the 66 is even sicker


----------



## LATIN SKULL

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is a little update on my 66 . did the foil work and now for some clear. Wat you all think? also painted this 40 ford panel for chris Hicks.


 LOOKING GOOD CHILLI. CHRISS RIDE IS BAD ASS.


----------



## candilove

whats up family ?


----------



## LoLife4Life

HOLY SMOKES THOSE ARE NICEEEEE!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HIJO!!


----------



## candilove

updates on my 53 chevy working on engine tonite


----------



## chevyman1962

53 looking good Candilove


----------



## darkside customs

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is a little update on my 66 . did the foil work and now for some clear. Wat you all think? also painted this 40 ford panel for chris Hicks.


Damn Willie, that 66 is killer bro, and nice paint job for Chris.... I know he will like it....


----------



## candilove

chevyman1962 said:


> 53 looking good Candilove


 thanks chevyman you should post pics of your k 5


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow Gary
That one killer 69


PM sent


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My Lord that '66 is_* SWEEEEEET *_!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good woody!! Keep them coming bro!!


----------



## dig_derange

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is a little update on my 66 . did the foil work and now for some clear. Wat you all think? also painted this 40 ford panel for chris Hicks.


everybpdy gettin' down in here!! really lovin this 66


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


>


SWEET !!!! thanks Bro !!


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is a little update on my 66 . did the foil work and now for some clear. Wat you all think? also painted this 40 ford panel for chris Hicks.


:thumbsup:66 and 40 lookin good willie:worship::worship:


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> updates on my 53 chevy working on engine tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:


nice 53 candilove:boink:


----------



## just ripe

sr.woodgrain said:


> WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


 dammm hijo!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


> :thumbsup:66 and 40 lookin good willie:worship::worship:


 X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good willie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

candilove said:


> updates on my 53 chevy working on engine tonite


lookig cool !!!!!!!!! i like it !!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

sr.woodgrain said:


> WAS UP BROTHERS HERE SOMETHING FOR YALL


 great paint jobs Emilio


----------



## candilove

just ripe said:


> nice 53 candilove:boink:


thanks


----------



## crxlowrider

man them paint jobs are freaking SICK !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks for all the comps fellas. My 66 will be done for san diego show. Thanks again:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Has anybody seen KB with my ssr? I know its not done so its mine. LOL:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow everyone is getting down. Anybody know where undead white boy is ???


----------



## sr.woodgrain

thnxz guys for the copmz


----------



## crxlowrider

:tears::fool2:


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Has anybody seen KB with my ssr? I know its not done so its mine. LOL:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## candilove

what up down II scale fam


----------



## kustombuilder

chilly willie said:


> Thanks for all the comps fellas. My 66 will be done for san diego show. Thanks again:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


been busy messing with the SSR.:biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## kustombuilder

LoLife4Life said:


>


looks bad azz


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


>


looks good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> looks good bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


>


looks sweet foo :thumbsup:  :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

LoLife4Life said:


>


This came out GREAT!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

finishing up the SSR :biggrin:


----------



## crxlowrider

kb your late haha


----------



## just ripe

today meeting 2/ 24/ 11


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## Tonioseven

Cool to see fellas comin' together for the love of the hobby.


----------



## chevyman1962

had a great time .Emilio cant wait to see what you do to the 62 rag


----------



## KBD2S

uffin:


----------



## crxlowrider

man wish i lived in cali so i could possible come to a meeting ugh. can someone say family trip hahahahahaha. we got fam out there were wanting to see just need to come up with the money. wife wants to fly i want to drive HAHA


----------



## chilly willie

Hey newbie were is your Down 2 scale picture logo:biggrin:. Thanks for making the change:thumbsup:. And dont be rolling your eyes at me punk.. wer not dune yet. Lol


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas its meeting time pics. Emilio thanks for hosting the meeting at your house brother. Also i would like to thank all the members for coming and showing thier love for the hobby. :thumbsup: Lots going on and some new builds coming up and a few oldies but goodies. But mostly a great time. Here you go fellas.....


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey Willie do you want a 62 rag ? i have another one if you want it .I sent you a pm but not sure if it went threw ?


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....
























































































































Thanks fellas... See you ALL IN SAN DIEGO my brothers


----------



## candilove

sorry i didnt make it familia but i got a called my geandfather is really sick i need you guys to keep him in your prayers


----------



## crxlowrider

chilly willie said:


> Hey newbie were is your Down 2 scale picture logo:biggrin:. Thanks for making the change:thumbsup:. And dont be rolling your eyes at me punk.. wer not dune yet. Lol


you talking to me chilly?


----------



## gseeds

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a great time !!!!!!!!! wish i was there !! paint jobs are kicking ass ! great job guys !!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great showing carnales


----------



## KBD2S

Had lots of fun.


----------



## chilly willie

crxlowrider said:


> you talking to me chilly?


Are you a newbie crx? Im talking to KBD2S


----------



## chilly willie

candilove said:


> sorry i didnt make it familia but i got a called my geandfather is really sick i need you guys to keep him in your prayers


Hope things get better bro. My prayers are with him and the family.:angel:


----------



## chevyman1962

chilly willie said:


> Hope things get better bro. My prayers are with him and the family.:angel:


 hope he gets better. My prayers are with him and your family


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sorry to hear that Oscar my prayers go out to u and urs!! Take care of the fam we ain't going nowhere...


----------



## just ripe

KBD2S said:


> Had lots of fun.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: x2ooo...:drama:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


>


good luck at the show guys !! mike that el camino is bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rollin yota28

Does anyone know how much just to get in to the nnl show


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> good luck at the show guys !! mike that el camino is bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


thanx gary :thumbsup:


----------



## KBD2S

Chopper is done.


----------



## KBD2S

candilove said:


> sorry i didnt make it familia but i got a called my geandfather is really sick i need you guys to keep him in your prayers


hope he gets better bro


----------



## just ripe

rollin yota28 said:


> Does anyone know how much just to get in to the nnl show


 entry fee is $2.00


----------



## chris hicks

are you from down2scale if not you should'nt be ? nobody....


----------



## chris hicks

im sorry about that d2s fam i was replying to crxlowrider comment to chilly!!!!


----------



## KBD2S

chris hicks said:


> im sorry about that d2s fam i was replying to crxlowrider comment to chilly!!!!


thats already been taken cared of.


----------



## just ripe

KBD2S said:


> Chopper is done.


nice kb:thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

we have no drama


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow see came out kool. Love the rack


----------



## candilove

i finished the 53 tell me what you guy think


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, that 53 is sweet


----------



## KBD2S

decided to bust out with something diffrent.


----------



## candilove

thanks


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> i finished the 53 tell me what you guy think


uffin:nice 53!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KBD2S

:wave:whats up brothers


----------



## just ripe

KBD2S said:


> decided to bust out with something diffrent.


:machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns::guns:


----------



## KBD2S

just ripe said:


> :machinegun::machinegun::guns::guns::guns:


:dunno:


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey guys i just picked up the new LRM and they have a spread on Ulises and his models


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey Candilove like your 53 me lo das ?


----------



## candilove

chevyman1962 said:


> Hey Candilove like your 53 me lo das ?




chevyman despues de la meeting


----------



## chevyman1962

hey bro's im trying to do some paterns on a vega going to see how they come out . @ candilove ok :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

chevyman1962 said:


> hey bro's im trying to do some paterns on a vega going to see how they come out . @ candilove ok
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 let me knoe if you need help


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice 53


----------



## TINGOS

LOOKING GOOD IN HERE GUYS,KEEPEM COMMIN


----------



## KBD2S

Good morning brothers.


----------



## dig_derange

53 is fresh man. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> i finished the 53 tell me what you guy think


 looks sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

ShowRodFreak said:


> Nice 53





dig_derange said:


> 53 is fresh man. :thumbsup:





bigdogg323 said:


> looks sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup:


thanks for the props


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean homie i like it alot:thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

:wave::wave:whats up d2s candilove that 53 looks hella nice bro kbd2s chopper looks badass bro


----------



## hocknberry

KBD2S said:


> Good morning brothers.


whats good KB....why'd you start a new name bro?!


----------



## gseeds

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that 53 is sweet


X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## candilove

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> clean homie i like it alot:thumbsup:





crxlowrider said:


> :wave::wave:whats up d2s candilove that 53 looks hella nice bro kbd2s chopper looks badass bro





gseeds said:


> X 10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thank you guys


----------



## just ripe

krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## chevyman1962

just ripe said:


> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


 Mike that is one BAD ass 59 :thumbsup: now i want to build one


----------



## just ripe

thanx 62 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## KBD2S

hocknberry said:


> whats good KB....why'd you start a new name bro?!


my old one is for reg stuff here. and the new one is for club purposes.


----------



## Tonioseven

just ripe said:


> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:




That's winner if I ever saw one!! Excellent work!!


----------



## candilove

just ripe said:


> mike the crazy 59 is crazy lol like always nice rides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


 mike the crazy 59 is crazy lol like always nice rides


----------



## KBD2S

good morning brothers.


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


Real nice job of the El Camino Mike!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super sweet elco Mike the white and red go good together great job bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LIKE that 






just ripe said:


> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## mista_gonzo

53 and the 59 Elky looks Nice. I like the color combo


----------



## LoLife4Life

This came out bad ass mike!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

I LIKE HOW THIS CAME OUT OSCAR..


----------



## dig_derange

that elco is CLEAN!! nice work man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

just ripe said:


> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


thats some sick pinstriping!


----------



## hocknberry

just ripe said:


> krazy 59 is ready for san diego!!!!!!! :biggrin: :guns:


this one came out killer clean!! i like th idea for the head lights.......those little gem braclet lookin things for the girls right?! as for the decals.....i love em and need some more!! i did a white 4 runner back in the day with those decals on it, and i have no clue where i got em from?! was it the older re-pop of the 59 elco?!


----------



## candilove

whats up family how is everyone doing?


----------



## KBD2S

candilove said:


> whats up family how is everyone doing?


ok and you bro?


----------



## candilove

my grandfather past away today thank you for all your prayers


----------



## MAZDAT

:angel:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sorry bro my condolences to the fam and u.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> Sorry bro my condolences to the fam and u.


 X2! SORRY CANDI.


----------



## gseeds

LATIN SKULL said:


> X2! SORRY CANDI.


X 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Is any one going to the L.A SUPERSHOW tomorrow????


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> Sorry bro my condolences to the fam and u.


 sorry to here that oscar


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> Is any one going to the L.A SUPERSHOW tomorrow????


 i wanted to go but no $ theirs one in the valley next weekend


----------



## warsr67

May the Lord give you strenth in this time of sorrow OSCAR.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

may the lord bless you and family homie!


----------



## Tonioseven

candilove said:


> my grandfather past away today thank you for all your prayers


Hey bro, you have my deepest condolences. He's out of the misery of this world and now in God's arms lookin' down on you with pride.


----------



## crxlowrider

sorry to hear about your grandpa bro.


----------



## candilove

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> may the lord bless you and family homie!


thank you Gil



Tonioseven said:


> Hey bro, you have my deepest condolences. He's out of the misery of this world and now in God's arms lookin' down on you with pride.


Thank you Tonio for those words



warsr67 said:


> May the Lord give you strenth in this time of sorrow OSCAR.


 Thank you Willie Sr 



crxlowrider said:


> sorry to hear about your grandpa bro.


Thank you


----------



## just ripe

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> may the lord bless you and family homie!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

candilove said:


> my grandfather past away today thank you for all your prayers


Thoughts and Prayers my friend.

The Valdiviezo Family


----------



## Trendsetta 68

My most sincere condolences to the family and you. From the Family of Trend . :angel:​


----------



## candilove

just ripe said:


>





ShowRodFreak said:


> Thoughts and Prayers my friend.
> 
> The Valdiviezo Family





Trendsetta 68 said:


> My most sincere condolences to the family and you. From the Family of Trend . :angel:​


thank you Mike,Showrod,Trendsetta


----------



## sr.woodgrain

Trendsetta 68 said:


> My most sincere condolences to the family and you. From the Family of Trend . :angel:​


x2 club brother million prayers homie:angel:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Sorry for you and your families loss.:angel:


----------



## chris hicks

Damn! candi i just got back on lil and i see this! you know me & my family prayers are wit you my brother!!!!!!!:angel:


----------



## KBD2S

chris hicks said:


> Damn! candi i just got back on lil and i see this! you know me & my family prayers are wit you my brother!!!!!!!:angel:


x2 bro.


----------



## POZOLE1ER

Hey can anyone tell me what a model like those cost? looking for a 86 REGAL.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Posting these for my bro Chris Hicks let me tell u he ain't playing around he's putt'n in some serious work 
























More to come......


----------



## LoLife4Life

Here's another from chris I told ya boy wasn't playing...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Last but not least from my man chris here's a sneak peek at "One love One Heart"


----------



## bigdogg323

damn chris those look badass homie :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice to see that chris has steped it up nice work homie, wen ur done send them my way.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

nice to see that chris has steped it up nice work homie, wen ur done send them my way.


----------



## LoLife4Life

We heard u the first time woody!!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

LMAO


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Chris, keep them pics coming bro!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great stuff....................TGIF :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

My condolences to you and ur family candi :angel:


----------



## candilove

thanx to all


----------



## LoLife4Life

WHAT UP BROTHERS... what's every one been working on???


----------



## candilove

39 chevy conv i will post pic later


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Damn candi, I ha vent bn here in a while and I just found out about your loss. My prayers are with you and your family bro. Be strong and keep your head up. My most sincere condolensces to your familia....


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey brothers!!! I did a little painting today, A little bit here and there, what do you guys think?


----------



## LoLife4Life

YEEEAAAH BOOOYEEEEEE!!! that's what I'm talking bout son... That looks good Hijo!!! Keep up the good work


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> YEEEAAAH BOOOYEEEEEE!!! that's what I'm talking bout son... That looks good Hijo!!! Keep up the good work


 :thumbsup:x2...nice!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> YEEEAAAH BOOOYEEEEEE!!! that's what I'm talking bout son... That looks good Hijo!!! Keep up the good work


x3 ho-me
hey lorenzo why u taking mikes word ( hijo ) can u ever come up with one urself hahahahahahahahahahahaha lol j/k


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ok fellas this is wat im working on wat do u think


----------



## chilly willie

MAZDAT said:


> Hey brothers!!! I did a little painting today, A little bit here and there, what do you guys think?


Damm bro this is so sweet. Nice colors . lowrider style or old scool


----------



## chilly willie

sr.woodgrain said:


> ok fellas this is wat im working on wat do u think


Sweeeeeeeeeet! Can i have it. Thats my favorite color : )


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, here is wat ive been doing. I had an idea and i had to just do it! not done yet going to french in the head lites as well. Im going Rockabilly Style! wat do you think?


----------



## chevyman1962

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is wat ive been doing. I had an idea and i had to just do it! not done yet going to french in the head lites as well. Im going Rockabilly Style! wat do you think?


that is bad ass what color you going to paint it ?


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Hey brothers!!! I did a little painting today, A little bit here and there, what do you guys think?


 i like the color and the chop top


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Hey brothers!!! I did a little painting today, A little bit here and there, what do you guys think?





sr.woodgrain said:


> ok fellas this is wat im working on wat do u think





chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is wat ive been doing. I had an idea and i had to just do it! not done yet going to french in the head lites as well. Im going Rockabilly Style! wat do you think?


 wow all the projects are sick keep them coming


----------



## candilove

here is one of my projects hope you guys like it


----------



## candilove

sorry for the double post


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the compliments!! All of you coming up with some nice projects:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

SWEET WORK FELLAS LIKE WHAT U GUYS R DOING...HOPE I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS IN SD...


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> SWEET WORK FELLAS LIKE WHAT U GUYS R DOING...HOPE I SEE SOME OF THESE BUILDS IN SD...


I'm hoping to have the 59, 67 and the 62 Catalina done for SD.... I hope


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> I'm hoping to have the 59, 67 and the 62 Catalina done for SD.... I hope


 THAT MAKES TWO OF US I CAN'T WAIT TO BRING MY 59 HOME!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> THAT MAKES TWO OF US I CAN'T WAIT TO BRING MY 59 HOME!!!


Yeah, I'll take that 59 unbuilt kit for ya...


----------



## rollin yota28

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is wat ive been doing. I had an idea and i had to just do it! not done yet going to french in the head lites as well. Im going Rockabilly Style! wat do you think?


 Hey bro, what did you do to the frame to get this low? Any pics?


----------



## rollin yota28

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is wat ive been doing. I had an idea and i had to just do it! not done yet going to french in the head lites as well. Im going Rockabilly Style! wat do you think?


 Hey bro, what did you do to the frame to get this low? Any pics?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looks like everyone is getting busy. :thumbsup: Also like to wish my wife a Happy 13th Anniversary. :biggrin: Hey it's cheaper to keep her. lol


----------



## bigdogg323

ShowRodFreak said:


> Looks like everyone is getting busy. :thumbsup: Also like to wish my wife a Happy 13th Anniversary. :biggrin: Hey it's cheaper to keep her. lol


happy anniversary to you and ur wife don


----------



## LoLife4Life

Happy anniversary!! And yes it is my brotha LOL!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

sorry for the double post guys, my phone glitched for a sec, so i thought it didnt take and pressed it again, oh well


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS!:thumbsup:ALL THE PROJECTS AND PAINT JOBS ARE :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: looking good d2s bros :guns::guns:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

happy aniversary bro! to you and lisa you guys deserv it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

on the bad side of life for me, is that im getting a divorse after 61/2 yrs. this will be my last build until i buy a house and start all over again! third time wasnt a charm!!. well here goes not much into detail finished my johan wagon, with pegasus wheels and two tone paint with clear lowered it put chrome foil. not much of a looker but im been going threw some shit with my wife for tha last 6months. anyways enjoy. gil


----------



## LoLife4Life

Project looks great!!... Sorry to hear that bro. Just remember all of us r here for u were not just club brothers were fam if u need some one to talk to hit me up again I'm sorry about ur situation..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> on the bad side of life for me, is that im getting a divorse after 61/2 yrs. this will be my last build until i buy a house and start all over again! third time wasnt a charm!!. well here goes not much into detail finished my johan wagon, with pegasus wheels and two tone paint with clear lowered it put chrome foil. not much of a looker but im been going threw some shit with my wife for tha last 6months. anyways enjoy. gil


Dayum fool what happen.............it's all that over time you work. NOT GOOD

Call me or I call you


----------



## mx6145

Sorry about your situation man keep your head up bud


----------



## hocknberry

sorry for the hard knock life's dealing you gil! on a side note....the wagon turned out nice and clean! keep your head up and come back building strong bro! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

hocknberry said:


> sorry for the hard knock life's dealing you gil! on a side note....the wagon turned out nice and clean! keep your head up and come back building strong bro! :h5: :thumbsup:


x2 man, i know im not as rough as that, but for me, building helps clear mind of other crap for awhile, if that helps any. but chin up man, God closes doors but always opens a window.....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thanks everyone for nice comments it means alot to me, i know its going to be rough but ill pull threw thanks to all my bros!


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's an update on the 67, yesterday I put some white pearl fades on the hood and trunk, and cleared it, I still have to foil the windows and fenders, color sand and final clear coat, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Project looks great!!... Sorry to hear that bro. Just remember all of us r here for u were not just club brothers were fam if u need some one to talk to hit me up again I'm sorry about ur situation..


X10


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Here's an update on the 67, yesterday I put some white pearl fades on the hood and trunk, and cleared it, I still have to foil the windows and fenders, color sand and final clear coat, what do you guys think so far?


DAMN JORGE THIS LOOKS SWEET BRO I LIKES IT :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Here's an update on the 67, yesterday I put some white pearl fades on the hood and trunk, and cleared it, I still have to foil the windows and fenders, color sand and final clear coat, what do you guys think so far?


that 68 is real nice i think ill trade you my caddy after all :rofl:


----------



## COAST2COAST

^^^^^^^^great work on this, cant wait to see the end product ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## candilove

what s up familia


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nada carnal que onda con tigo!!


----------



## candilove

just working can wait for the show


----------



## LoLife4Life

I hear u on that I hope it's a good one


----------



## ShowRodFreak

MAZDAT said:


> Here's an update on the 67, yesterday I put some white pearl fades on the hood and trunk, and cleared it, I still have to foil the windows and fenders, color sand and final clear coat, what do you guys think so far?


Shw came out sweet like CANDY


----------



## bigdogg323

looking good fellas keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, here is one for the road to san diego . 59 Caddy. Still needs to be polished out but wat do you think?


----------



## bigdogg323

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is one for the road to san diego . 59 Caddy. Still needs to be polished out but wat do you think?


looks badass willie :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good willie love the color too!!


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is one for the road to san diego . 59 Caddy. Still needs to be polished out but wat do you think?



Man Willie, that Caddy came out nice!!!:thumbsup: Can I have it after the show??


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, very nice! I cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is one for the road to san diego . 59 Caddy. Still needs to be polished out but wat do you think?


 SWEEEEEEET AS CANDY..........:boink:


----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


> SWEEEEEEET AS CANDY..........:boink:


X 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

bigdogg323 said:


> looks badass willie :thumbsup:


2 x bad ass like the flake job


----------



## Scur-rape-init

You D2S boys are gettin DOWN!! Some bad ass rides in here... Gil I love that Wagon, Maz, that 67 is beautiful bro. Love the chop on it. Willie that paint on the caddy is B-E-A- UUUUUtiful bossman! Great work in here as usual fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Scur-rape-init said:


> You D2S boys are gettin DOWN!! Some bad ass rides in here... Gil I love that Wagon, Maz, that 67 is beautiful bro. Love the chop on it. Willie that paint on the caddy is B-E-A- UUUUUtiful bossman! Great work in here as usual fellas! :thumbsup:


Thanx Scur-rape-init!!!! We all are trying, its all about the fun in building


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey just ripe, caddy is perfect man, beautiful!


----------



## rollin yota28

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey just ripe, caddy is perfect man, beautiful!


 Chilly Willie, my bad bro, props where deserved- so this goes to you!


----------



## hocknberry

chilly...that caddy is wicked!! :thumbsup:
side note......where's jimbo been?! i tryed PM's and nothing?! i know he was having computer probs.....i hit em on email...nothing?! he's not locked up is he?! sorry to whore up the thread D2S!


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> chilly...that caddy is wicked!! :thumbsup:side note......where's jimbo been?! i tryed PM's and nothing?! i know he was having computer probs.....i hit em on email...nothing?! he's not locked up is he?! sorry to whore up the thread D2S!


hey hock i talked to jimbo today reason he has'nt been on here he's been workin alot for a min now but he told me as soon as he get sum time he'll be back on here homie but for now we all have to wait till he gets back bro


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> hey hock i talked to jimbo today reason he has'nt been on here he's been workin alot for a min now but he told me as soon as he get sum time he'll be back on here homie but for now we all have to wait till he gets back bro


ok cool!! i hit him on email even, and he never replied?! usually means somethin bad!! but good to hear he's ok and just over worked like me!! LOL


----------



## chilly willie

Here you go fellas, a day of painting at my pad with the boys. Thanks emilio , chris and pops for hanging today. I hope you like your shirts.


----------



## chilly willie

bigdogg323 said:


> looks badass willie :thumbsup:





Gilsdropshop1 said:


> looking good willie love the color too!!





MAZDAT said:


> Man Willie, that Caddy came out nice!!!:thumbsup: Can I have it after the show??





rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, very nice! I cant wait to see it in person!





just ripe said:


> SWEEEEEEET AS CANDY..........:boink:





gseeds said:


> X 1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





chevyman1962 said:


> 2 x bad ass like the flake job





Scur-rape-init said:


> You D2S boys are gettin DOWN!! Some bad ass rides in here... Gil I love that Wagon, Maz, that 67 is beautiful bro. Love the chop on it. Willie that paint on the caddy is B-E-A- UUUUUtiful bossman! Great work in here as usual fellas! :thumbsup:





rollin yota28 said:


> Chilly Willie, my bad bro, props where deserved- so this goes to you!





hocknberry said:


> chilly...that caddy is wicked!! :thumbsup:
> side note......where's jimbo been?! i tryed PM's and nothing?! i know he was having computer probs.....i hit em on email...nothing?! he's not locked up is he?! sorry to whore up the thread D2S!


Thanks fellas for all the comps on the caddy. Its ready for the streets:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

all the paint jobs look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here is a little update on my 50 chevy pu. Still need some more bodywork. So wat you guys think so far?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn, yall are on top of the game!! Loving all the paint thrown down, that and the body work on the P/U is bad ass!! Nice work in here fellas!!


----------



## IceMan555

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little update on my 50 chevy pu. Still need some more bodywork. So wat you guys think so far?


That is nice. Where can I get a set of those rims and tires?


----------



## OFDatTX

rides are looking clean ! willie! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

OFDatTX said:


> rides are looking clean ! willie! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


x-2:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

Thnxz everyone for the kind words lil homies. had a good time painting at ur house willy, thxz for letting us use ur house again but tell ur can i have the 72 olds lol hahaha . hey the shirts came out very nice bob did a wonderfull job on them. hey willy the 50 truck is looking good n to all down 2 scale members all ur ride are looking sssswwwwwweeeeeeeettttttttt


----------



## LoLife4Life

YEEAAAAH BOOOYEEE!!!!!! thats how we roll... paint jobs and builds looking good... DAMN i missed another good day i knew i should of picked my shirt up...


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> YEEAAAAH BOOOYEEE!!!!!! thats how we roll... paint jobs and builds looking good... DAMN i missed another good day i knew i should of picked my shirt up...


Where you at Lorenzo???


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey guys, hows everyone? just stoppin' by to say hi.


----------



## gseeds

truck looking way cool willy, and the paint jobs are looking great guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

jojo in VV said:


> hey guys, hows everyone? just stoppin' by to say hi.


where u been hiding at joe :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Another one down for D2S, 62 Catalina, ready for the streets of San Diego!!! Except for the license plate, I still need to put them on, what do you guys thinks


----------



## hoppinmaddness

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here is a little update on my 50 chevy pu. Still need some more bodywork. So wat you guys think so far?


 Dam bro wer did u get dat nice truck looks good cant wait 4 it 2 b done


----------



## dig_derange

Wow, Chilly those paint jobs are about as good as it gets. Incredible work! I love the body work on that truck too. That's gonna be dope.

Mazdat, diggin' thay catalina man.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

real nice work guys keep up the good work and keep them pics coming!!


----------



## chilly willie

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn, yall are on top of the game!! Loving all the paint thrown down, that and the body work on the P/U is bad ass!! Nice work in here fellas!!





IceMan555 said:


> That is nice. Where can I get a set of those rims and tires?





OFDatTX said:


> rides are looking clean ! willie! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:





COAST2COAST said:


> x-2:thumbsup:





sr.woodgrain said:


> Thnxz everyone for the kind words lil homies. had a good time painting at ur house willy, thxz for letting us use ur house again but tell ur can i have the 72 olds lol hahaha . hey the shirts came out very nice bob did a wonderfull job on them. hey willy the 50 truck is looking good n to all down 2 scale members all ur ride are looking sssswwwwwweeeeeeeettttttttt





gseeds said:


> truck looking way cool willy, and the paint jobs are looking great guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





hoppinmaddness said:


> Dam bro wer did u get dat nice truck looks good cant wait 4 it 2 b done





dig_derange said:


> Wow, Chilly those paint jobs are about as good as it gets. Incredible work! I love the body work on that truck too. That's gonna be dope.
> 
> Mazdat, diggin' thay catalina man.





Gilsdropshop1 said:


> real nice work guys keep up the good work and keep them pics coming!!


Thanks fellas for the comps on my pick up. Its a labor of love of the hobby. Also thanks on behalf of sr woodgrain he is the one who did the patterns on those rides i posted . I just did the base coats. Ice man i picked up those rims and tires from pegasus hobby in monclair. Peace fellas


----------



## chilly willie

MAZDAT said:


> Another one down for D2S, 62 Catalina, ready for the streets of San Diego!!! Except for the license plate, I still need to put them on, what do you guys thinks


SWEEEEEEEET Mazdat. Battle of the catalinas is on. Mine against yours. May the best cat win: ) . Looks great bro. Can i........aw nevermind you know wat i mean. : )


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> SWEEEEEEEET Mazdat. Battle of the catalinas is on. Mine against yours. May the best cat win: ) . Looks great bro. Can i........aw nevermind you know wat i mean. : )


Its on Willie Thanx for the compliment


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin great fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

looking great mazdat ,need to finish mine


----------



## bigdogg323

hey chris here's how those rims wood look like bro   uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Another one down for D2S, 62 Catalina, ready for the streets of San Diego!!! Except for the license plate, I still need to put them on, what do you guys thinks


damn jorge i like this nice job bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Another one down for D2S, 62 Catalina, ready for the streets of San Diego!!! Except for the license plate, I still need to put them on, what do you guys thinks


 :thumbsup: nice hijo :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962

bigdogg323 said:


> hey chris here's how those rims wood look like bro   uffin:[/QUOTE nice and clean caddy im finishing up my caddy hopefully be clearing it by tomorrow


----------



## LoLife4Life

WHAT UP FAM ALL THE RIDES R LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

I know I was gonna stay in the shadows but the wifey thinks I should stay busy and not stress on the current situation so I ain't going nowhere just gonna do it at a slower pace...


----------



## LoLife4Life

UP DATES FIR THE BROTHER CHRISS.. looks like he ain't slowing down!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Hey fellas , Does anyone have a set of tires from the 48 fleetline that they want to sell or give up . Let me know. Thanks guys. Peace:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

GETTING THE MONTE DONE FOR THE BUILD OFF...


----------



## gseeds

monte looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

heres a new one for down 2 scale, got it done at last !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice work. You guys going to San Diego show on Sunday?


----------



## LoLife4Life

YES SIR "G" THAT IS BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## LoLife4Life

RaiderPride said:


> Nice work. You guys going to San Diego show on Sunday?


 DOES A FAT KID LOVE CAKE???


----------



## LoLife4Life

gseeds said:


> monte looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 THANKS "G" I HOPE IT'S GOOD ENOUGH I DON'T WANNA LOSE IT LOL..


----------



## sr.woodgrain

everyone is doing an excellent job on there build keep up the good work brothers n yes al DOWN 2 SCALE will be at the san diego show


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

good luck guys at the show!! Hey Gary the step side is smooth once again you the mannnnn!:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

gseeds said:


> heres a new one for down 2 scale, got it done at last !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you guys are killin it in here as usual!! and gary.....you know im a truck guy, so im diggin this one for sure!! imma be on your sale thread like white on rice! just in case!


----------



## sneekyg909

chilly willie said:


> Hey fellas , Does anyone have a set of tires from the 48 fleetline that they want to sell or give up . Let me know. Thanks guys. Peace:thumbsup:


PM SENT


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, Here you go My Sexy Six is ready for san diego. Wat do you think?


----------



## bigdogg323

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here you go My Sexy Six is ready for san diego. Wat do you think?


damn willie that sixty 6 came out sweet bro :thumbsup:  good luck on sunday at the show


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey chris here's how those rims wood look like bro   uffin:[/QUOTE nice and clean caddy im finishing up my caddy hopefully be clearing it by tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> tks bro can't wait to see what u come up with i know its gonna be good
Click to expand...


----------



## chevyman1962

hey Emilio can you take the top to the 66 vert to show . im taking the 66 and want to put the top on it thanks


----------



## LATIN SKULL

EVERYBODY GETTING DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN, KEEP IT GOING!!!!


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here you go My Sexy Six is ready for san diego. Wat do you think?


:nicoderm::nicoderm:lookin good willie!!!!!!!:guns::guns:


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> heres a new one for down 2 scale, got it done at last !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :thumbsup: gary that pickup is sweeeeet bro......:boink::boink:


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> monte looking good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :biggrin:nice...:wave:


----------



## just ripe

LATIN SKULL said:


> EVERYBODY GETTING DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN, KEEP IT GOING!!!!


----------



## just ripe

next kit for 2011......


----------



## LoLife4Life

THIS CAME OUT BAD ASS BRO...


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## MKD904

LoLife4Life said:


>


Nice Work.


----------



## warsr67

62 ready for the
























streets


----------



## LoLife4Life

I like the bellflower pipes..the whole build looks sweet pops


----------



## chevyman1962

thats one bad as 62


----------



## gseeds

hey my D2S brothers, just to let you guys here to know i dont only build lowriders, but i also like to build drag race cars and show rods and show cars, in fact i like showrods/showcars so much that ive started
my own show rod and show car "pre 1980" "only" no drag, lowrider { i post my lowrider stuff here },no cartoon monsters, only showrod/showcar site, so if anyone here is into pre 1980 show rods and wants to check it out please do,thanks !
http://showtimemodels.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## just ripe

Lower Left Coast Show In San Diego 2/21/2011:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

ANOTHER GREAT DAY WITH THE D2S BROTHERS AND FELLOW BUILDERS DOWN IN SAN DIEGO HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FOR THE LAUGHS GUYS NEEDED THAT LITTLE GET AWAY FROM THE DAY TO DAY STRESS KEEP BUILDING UNTILL NEXT TIME


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## gseeds

man it looked like a great time !!!!!!!!!!!! i wish i could find work out there so i can get back home, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good guy, great job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, Here we go. Id like to thanks to all my D2S brothers for a great time today and also thanks to the people who put on this great event. Also congrats to henry The Madbomber Espinosa for his win at the show. Great job bro. All the rides were great. Also would like to send our prayers for our brother James "wonderbread" Evans from Drag-lo-kustoms and we all hope you get well soon . You are greatly missed. Peace and god bless you my brother. Also thank you Santago for all the info you gave us and to MCBA for your hospitality. Well here you go fellas enjoy the pics. : )


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## candilove

We had a good time thanx emilio for hooking up my boy with the kit. It was nice seen my son place in the jrs. congrats to Charlie and Henrry for there hardware


----------



## MAZDAT

Sorry for the late pics of the 67, I took it today to the San Diego NNL show. I had a great time hanging out with my brothers. I also had the pleasure of meeting Oldschool67, he's a real cool cat. My prayers go out to Wonderbread (Darkside), I hope you get better soon, and start building again!!!


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Sorry for the late pics of the 67, I took it today to the San Diego NNL show. I had a great time hanging out with my brothers. I also had the pleasure of meeting Oldschool67, he's a real cool cat. My prayers go out to Wonderbread (Darkside), I hope you get better soon, and start building again!!!


 mazdat a job well done brother


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice pics, looks like a good time..
do kits go real cheap at those shows?


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## gseeds

cool pics guys, thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

Had a great time in San Diego cant wait for the next show


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont...








































































There you go fellas , hope you enjoyed them. Great seeing everyone and we will see you all at Route66. Peace , Chilly Willie:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride

Congrats on the wins and the turnout.


----------



## Tonioseven

RaiderPride said:


> Congrats on the wins and the turnout.


X-2!!! Good to see you guys pumpin' out the bad-ass builds!!  Keep up the great work!! :h5:


----------



## pancho1969

Looked like a great show thanks for taking the time to post the pics


----------



## MKD904

pancho1969 said:


> Looked like a great show thanks for taking the time to post the pics


X2 Thanks.


----------



## LoLife4Life

POR VIDA...


----------



## candilove

LoLife4Life said:


> POR VIDA...


X100


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great turn out. Boy I miss the San diego Show. Congrats to the winners.


----------



## candilove

had to fix my closet i put the models side ways to fit more.I think i have to take over my daughers clostet


----------



## hocknberry

candilove said:


> had to fix my closet i put the models side ways to fit more.I think i have to take over my daughers clostet


damn candi!! that shelve is bowing like crazy!! you must have a taller stockpile above that door line!! 
@chilly...props on the pics bro! you know we like to see those! lows rods and more, there was some nice stuff goin on!!


----------



## candilove

hocknberry said:


> damn candi!! that shelve is bowing like crazy!! you must have a taller stockpile above that door line!!
> @chilly...props on the pics bro! you know we like to see those! lows rods and more, there was some nice stuff goin on!!


 it goes all the way to the top lol


----------



## crxlowrider

VERY nice show d2s brother. i hope to someday make it out there and hang out with you all. trying to talk the wife into possible coming out when taxes come back this year( she has fam out there)


----------



## oldskool 67

It was great seeing the D2S crew and meeting some of you that I hadnt met before. You guys brought some bad ass ranflas. The show definitely wouldn't have been the same without your rides. Didnt bring my camera but I got a few phone pics.


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> had to fix my closet i put the models side ways to fit more.I think i have to take over my daughers clostet


----------



## candilove

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## TINGOS

chilly willie said:


> cont...


damn yall some O.G.'s.real stuff right here.D2S always inspiring.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Looks like it wuz a good show. Congrats on the wins brothers. Wish I could've gone. D2S alwayz rlling. Deep, and representing hard. See ya @ the next show.


----------



## bigdogg323

Supp fellas :wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Que pasa perro!!


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## MAZDAT

cont'

Here's Henry Espinoza's (MAD BOMBER) 58 drop top impala, its bad ass!!!!! Nice detail Henry!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a couple more


----------



## OFDatTX

those are some clean builds rite there :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

OFDatTX said:


> those are some clean builds rite there :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2!!!


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas, Here is a little something i did today on a spur of the moment. Doing patterns tomorrow. Any color ideas to do on it? Wat do you think?


----------



## warsr67

I LIKE THE COLOR IS THIS A PEARL BASE COAT .( TANGLO ORANGE?)























[/QUOTE]


----------



## warsr67

WE BUILD NOT ONLY LOWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 1934 FORD EARLY MOD.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Looks nice already bro. I'm sure you'll do sumtin badass wit it.


----------



## candilove

i flaked out this 39 and cleared it with urathene clear foil tonight and final clear tomorrow


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Bad ass oscar. I likes


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas keep them pics coming.


----------



## candilove

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Bad ass oscar. I likes


 thanks road dogg


----------



## candilove

this is the paint for miss catalina tomorrow ill start the paint wish me luck ill keep you post it fam


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> this is the paint for miss catalina tomorrow ill start the paint wish me luck ill keep you post it fam


hell yeah oscar do ur thang homie :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> looking good fellas keep them pics coming.


:thumbsup: x2....:drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

candilove said:


> i flaked out this 39 and cleared it with urathene clear foil tonight and final clear tomorrow


thats clean homie! firme paint job


----------



## Tonioseven

candilove said:


> this is the paint for miss catalina tomorrow ill start the paint wish me luck ill keep you post it fam


Good choices!! Sally Hansen makes the best polish for airbrushing!! It's my favorite!! :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

bigdogg323 said:


> hell yeah oscar do ur thang homie :thumbsup:


im going to try road dogg


OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats clean homie! firme paint job


 thank you oldskool



Tonioseven said:


> Good choices!! Sally Hansen makes the best polish for airbrushing!! It's my favorite!! :thumbsup:


they have some nice colors


----------



## chevyman1962

here is a paint job i did. still need practice sorry about the pics dont know how to rotate them. what do you guys think ?


----------



## chevyman1962

And what ive been working on. Thanks to Willie Sr. for showing me how to hing the doors thanks pops .


----------



## pancho1969

Tonioseven said:


> Good choices!! Sally Hansen makes the best polish for airbrushing!! It's my favorite!! :thumbsup:


 X2 :thumbsup: . Builds are lookin good fellas


----------



## MKD904

Tonioseven said:


> Good choices!! Sally Hansen makes the best polish for airbrushing!! It's my favorite!! :thumbsup:


What ratio do you use for Thinning?


----------



## LoLife4Life

LOOKING DAMN GOOD CHEVYMAN!! keep up the good work


----------



## warsr67

THATS HOW WE LEARN BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


]
View attachment 356766
View attachment 356768
And what ive been working on. Thanks to Willie Sr. for showing me how to hing the doors thanks pops .. GOOD WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## dink

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 356766
> View attachment 356768
> And what ive been working on. Thanks to Willie Sr. for showing me how to hing the doors thanks pops .


 I'm digging this right here


----------



## just ripe

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 356761
> View attachment 356762
> here is a paint job i did. still need practice sorry about the pics dont know how to rotate them. what do you guys think ?


 :thumbsup:lookin good chevyman!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

Thank you all for the compliments on the monte . Not sure how im going to do the interior or what kind of wheels to use any ideas ?


----------



## MAZDAT

Ok guys, I did a little progress on the 68, I fitted the interior tub and chassis, I'm using the chassis off the original issue AMT 67 Impala convertible, and the interior tube off a 68 Impala, what do you guys think so far? I know I have a long ways to go


----------



## ShowRodFreak

MKD904 said:


> What ratio do you use for Thinning?





I use two to one on the nail polish. I also thin when it drips consistent of the stir stick. Becareful not to thin to much.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow that prime finish looks hot. Love it Mazdat


----------



## MAZDAT

ShowRodFreak said:


> Wow that prime finish looks hot. Love it Mazdat


Thanx ShowRod!!!! Its going to have some color though I also like the primer look


----------



## just ripe

UPDATE ON GENNRAL LEE!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Can I barrow It jorge???


----------



## LoLife4Life

That's bad ass mike...


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> That's bad ass mike...


 THANX HIJO :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Ok guys, I did a little progress on the 68, I fitted the interior tub and chassis, I'm using the chassis off the original issue AMT 67 Impala convertible, and the interior tube off a 68 Impala, what do you guys think so far? I know I have a long ways to go


68 IS TUFF!!!! :guns::guns:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder

you got sum great builds. Nice work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Ok guys, I did a little progress on the 68, I fitted the interior tub and chassis, I'm using the chassis off the original issue AMT 67 Impala convertible, and the interior tube off a 68 Impala, what do you guys think so far? I know I have a long ways to go


 ah shit!! thats hella clean!!!


----------



## blackbeard1

MAZDAT said:


> Ok guys, I did a little progress on the 68, I fitted the interior tub and chassis, I'm using the chassis off the original issue AMT 67 Impala convertible, and the interior tube off a 68 Impala, what do you guys think so far? I know I have a long ways to go


Looks real good!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENNRAL LEE!!!!!


it looks sick with the black rims


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean homies keep them pics coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> super clean homies keep them pics coming!:thumbsup:


X2!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the compliments!!! Hopefully I get to base the 68 this weekend


----------



## chevyman1962

blackbeard1 said:


> Looks real good!!!


 That 68 is sweet


----------



## ricezart

sweet car I'm looking for a 68 with no luck, dose anyone know where I can pick on up??? thanks


----------



## OFDatTX

68 looks bad ass !!


----------



## OFDatTX

ricezart said:


> sweet car I'm looking for a 68 with no luck, dose anyone know where I can pick on up??? thanks


I know 408models was doing some casting of them but I dont know if he still is. I msg him a couple of times but never heard from him ??


----------



## chevyman1962

ricezart said:


> sweet car I'm looking for a 68 with no luck, dose anyone know where I can pick on up??? thanks


 i picked up a 68 Impala on ebay should get here next week some time


----------



## LoLife4Life

chevyman1962 said:


> i picked up a 68 Impala on ebay should get here next week some time


 Carriage top or fast back cause the fast back u can get from R&R or Modelhaus


----------



## Scur-rape-init

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 356766
> View attachment 356768
> And what ive been working on. Thanks to Willie Sr. for showing me how to hing the doors thanks pops .


Yeah buddy!! That will be cool! I'll keep an eye on this one. 



just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENNRAL LEE!!!!!


Dude, I TOTALLY wanted to do the same thing, but this is just SOOOOOOO SIKK BRO!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO SIKK!! I will keep an eye on this for sure! But go with the wires. They look a lot better.


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> Carriage top or fast back cause the fast back u can get from R&R or Modelhaus


its a fast back its an old kit model its already built going to take it apart have plans of doing it like an old low rider that was from the San Fernando Valley back in the day


----------



## ricezart

Originally Posted by *MAZDAT* 
Ok guys, I did a little progress on the 68, I fitted the interior tub and chassis, I'm using the chassis off the original issue AMT 67 Impala convertible, and the interior tube off a 68 Impala, what do you guys think so far? I know I have a long ways to go






























It looks badass bro...I want one, any one see or selling one hit me up plz...the wheels look tight too....is that a carriage top????


----------



## MAZDAT

ricezart said:


> Originally Posted by *MAZDAT*
> Ok guys, I did a little progress on the 68, I fitted the interior tub and chassis, I'm using the chassis off the original issue AMT 67 Impala convertible, and the interior tube off a 68 Impala, what do you guys think so far? I know I have a long ways to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks badass bro...I want one, any one see or selling one hit me up plz...the wheels look tight too....is that a carriage top????



Whats a carriage top?


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Whats a carriage top?


 i was thinking the same thing What Is A Carriage Top never heard of that ??? :dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

It's that model maz has that's a caprice standard but a impala it was a factory option they did the fast back which was sold at dealers so if u wanted a carriage top like Mazdat but a impala not a caprice it was a factory option. So a caprice had that as a standard top like the fast back was standard for 68 impalas. Does that help??


----------



## LoLife4Life

And I learned that from Danny the owner of Strip teaz Lifestyles. Most people thought his was a caprice he told me it wasn't and was a factory option on the impalas.


----------



## MAZDAT

Factory option to me means that it was added by the dealer after the car was built. I think it was 3 models to choose from...the regular Impala, Impala custom and Caprice. Not sure about the Impala custom


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sounds good to me...


----------



## LoLife4Life

FOUND THESE IN ANOTHER TOPIC...


----------



## gseeds

hey guys come check out the DOWN 2 SCALE site, its brand new so were still working on it, but come by and join, in all welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://down2scalemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## OFDatTX

gseeds said:


> hey guys come check out the DOWN 2 SCALE site, its brand new so were still working on it, but come by and join, in all welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!http://down2scalemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


Nice!!


----------



## OFDatTX

LoLife4Life said:


> FOUND THESE IN ANOTHER TOPIC...


 I luv the one on top Gary u did that one?


----------



## Tonioseven

MKD904 said:


> What ratio do you use for Thinning?


I start with 50/50 then add more thinner as needed.


----------



## chevyman1962

here is a caddy i did for a friend


----------



## LoLife4Life

OFDatTX said:


> I luv the one on top Gary u did that one?


 Nope srwoodgrain did....


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good Juan...


----------



## chevyman1962

thanks loLife4Life


----------



## gseeds

hey guys come check out the DOWN 2 SCALE site, its brand new so were still working on it, but come by and join,and Create New Account all welcome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://down2scalemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi 






and DOWN 2 SCALE GUYS START POSTING !!!​


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey "G" the site is a App on my phone but Im still not sure how to work it.. U have a forum to put up a bio do we do it there or creat a topic like urs


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> Hey "G" the site is a App on my phone but Im still not sure how to work it.. U have a forum to put up a bio do we do it there or creat a topic like urs


bro i would say start a topic.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Ok how about the avatar can't figure it out how do u add one


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> Ok how about the avatar can't figure it out how do u add one


 i could not figure that out either


----------



## chevyman1962

here is an update on the monte. spent this weekend working on the monte. next step is the interior see how that comes out. what do you guys think ?


----------



## hocknberry

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358925
> View attachment 358927
> View attachment 358929
> View attachment 358931
> here is an update on the monte. spent this weekend working on the monte. next step is the interior see how that comes out. what do you guys think ?


:h5: awsome!! you going for a replica of the red one, or your own flavor?! i have a magnum body on the way, so when it gets here...........YET ANOTHER PROJECT!! lol


----------



## chevyman1962

hocknberry said:


> :h5: awsome!! you going for a replica of the red one, or your own flavor?! i have a magnum body on the way, so when it gets here...........YET ANOTHER PROJECT!! lol


 nope do it my flavor not really filling the color on the real one. what about you ?


----------



## hocknberry

chevyman1962 said:


> nope do it my flavor not really filling the color on the real one. what about you ?


oh im diggin the 1:1 for sure.....BUUUUUT..........nah, this is gonna go my way! only im thinking of an LS nose and wires?!


----------



## chevyman1962

hocknberry said:


> oh im diggin the 1:1 for sure.....BUUUUUT..........nah, this is gonna go my way! only im thinking of an LS nose and wires?!


 i aalso wanted to do it with the LS nose and wires but i could not find anyone that had one. back when i first stared this built so i just put the SS nose


----------



## chevyman1962

hey Mazdat do you have a 78 caddy promo for sale ? or anyone ?


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358925
> View attachment 358927
> View attachment 358929
> View attachment 358931
> here is an update on the monte. spent this weekend working on the monte. next step is the interior see how that comes out. what do you guys think ?


damn this lookin badass bro :thumbsup: keep it up homie  hey juan if u still need that ls clip i have an extra one bro lmk :biggrin: but its not a jevries clip but a twinn one


----------



## hocknberry

bigdogg323 said:


> damn this lookin badass bro :thumbsup: keep it up homie  hey juan if u still need that ls clip i have an extra one bro lmk :biggrin: but its not a jevries clip but a twinn one


you got pics of the twinn LS bigdogg?! not sure if ive seen that one?!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358925
> View attachment 358927
> View attachment 358929
> View attachment 358931
> here is an update on the monte. spent this weekend working on the monte. next step is the interior see how that comes out. what do you guys think ?


sick work!


----------



## candilove

i did a lil scratch building on the 39 coupe interior i added a rear seat and door panels cus it didnt have any what do you guys think?


----------



## chilly willie

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358925
> View attachment 358927
> View attachment 358929
> View attachment 358931
> here is an update on the monte. spent this weekend working on the monte. next step is the interior see how that comes out. what do you guys think ?


Nice bro. good steppin it up


----------



## chilly willie

candilove said:


> i did a lil scratch building on the 39 coupe interior i added a rear seat and door panels cus it didnt have any what do you guys think?


Im liking it brother. Keep it going


----------



## LoLife4Life

Juan that Monte wagon is banging bro like it... Oscar the custom guts is looking sweet..


----------



## chevyman1962

bigdogg323 said:


> damn this lookin badass bro :thumbsup: keep it up homie  hey juan if u still need that ls clip i have an extra one bro lmk :biggrin: but its not a jevries clip but a twinn one


 for how much ? i could use it for another build


----------



## dig_derange

Nice work on this interior!


----------



## chevyman1962

thank you all for the compliments on the Monte . ill start on the interior next


----------



## candilove

chilly willie said:


> Im liking it brother. Keep it going


 thanks willie



LoLife4Life said:


> Juan that Monte wagon is banging bro like it... Oscar the custom guts is looking sweet..


 thankyo lorenzo



dig_derange said:


> Nice work on this interior!


first time doing something like this thanks for thr compliment


----------



## OFDatTX

LoLife4Life said:


> Nope srwoodgrain did....


 looks bad ass :wow::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HEY FELLAS ANY ONE HAVE THE STOCK GRILL FROM THE 58 AMT KIT THAT UR NOT GONNA USE???


----------



## Trendsetta 68

candilove said:


> i did a lil scratch building on the 39 coupe interior i added a rear seat and door panels cus it didnt have any what do you guys think?


Real nice work homie !


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> i did a lil scratch building on the 39 coupe interior i added a rear seat and door panels cus it didnt have any what do you guys think?


:biggrin:nice hijo....:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> you got pics of the twinn LS bigdogg?! not sure if ive seen that one?!


sorry bro i dont but if u look at my 1st page on my thread my green monte has one


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> for how much ? i could use it for another build


pm me bro


----------



## chevyman1962

bigdogg323 said:


> pm me bro


 pm sent


----------



## chilly willie

LoLife4Life said:


> HEY FELLAS ANY ONE HAVE THE STOCK GRILL FROM THE 58 AMT KIT THAT UR NOT GONNA USE???


do you mean an ogee grill. LOL:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

chilly willie said:


> do you mean an ogee grill. LOL:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 Relejate payaso!!


----------



## customcoupe68

love the 68


----------



## candilove

bump


----------



## machio

Much Respect to D2S,y'all realy got it together up in here.


----------



## KBD2S

Whats up everybody.


----------



## ejm2002

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 358925
> View attachment 358927
> View attachment 358929
> View attachment 358931
> here is an update on the monte. spent this weekend working on the monte. next step is the interior see how that comes out. what do you guys think ?


that look's real good homie. want to see it when your done.


----------



## MAZDAT

machio said:


> Much Respect to D2S,y'all realy got it together up in here.


Thanx Machio!!!! You guys are doing great too:thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

whats up mazdat


----------



## chevyman1962

whats up guys who is going to the Route 66 show next weekend ?


----------



## chevyman1962

ejm2002 said:


> that look's real good homie. want to see it when your done.


 thanks ejm2002 i will post wip pic as i keep working on it


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Hey Familia!!! just a quick note!!! Thank you all agin for the love you showed James!! he is getting better and i will be showing him all the threads from layitlow and facebook too!! he is getting stronger day by day and i am always praying for him. santi.


----------



## warsr67

IT GOOD TO HERE OF THE GOOD NEWS , OUR PRAYERS ARE BEING LIFTED FOR HIM. THANKS SANTI.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks for the up date santiago and that's what were all here for bro we may be from different clubs and what not but we all have the same goals to build and build damn good. Were like family and if we can help in any way a family member that's the least we can do. Let him know his brothers from D2S are praying for him...


----------



## warsr67

SOME THING NEW FOR DOWN2SCALE


----------



## LoLife4Life

That looks good I love the rims!


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> SOME THING NEW FOR DOWN2SCALE


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

warsr67 said:


> SOME THING NEW FOR DOWN2SCALE


Nice! Is that getting the Kandy treatment ...


----------



## ricezart

warsr67 said:


> SOME THING NEW FOR DOWN2SCALE


that's tight bro....


----------



## warsr67

[QOTE=Trendsetta 68;14529908]Nice! Is that getting the Kandy treatment ... [/QUOTE]
I'm looking at cinnamon or cocoa kopper pearl.


----------



## hocknberry

warsr67 said:


> [QOTE=Trendsetta 68;14529908]Nice! Is that getting the Kandy treatment ...


I'm looking at cinnamon or cocoa kopper pearl.[/QUOTE]
sounds good! i've always wanted to try out a copper color, and mix with a pearl white 2 tone! LOL...just the mini trucker in me!  vette looks good on the big chrome rollers though!!


----------



## just ripe

UPDATE ON GENERAL LEE.......


----------



## chilly willie

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENERAL LEE.......


I love it mike. Great looking ride!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

KBD2S said:


> Whats up everybody.


:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> SOME THING NEW FOR DOWN2SCALE


This just Looks mean. Me likes


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENERAL LEE.......


RIDE IS LOOKING REALLY GOOD BRO... I LIKES


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thats one bad general...:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENERAL LEE.......


This looks good in black :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas keep them pics coming!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENERAL LEE.......


 HIJO THAT GENERAL IS TOUGH VATO.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LIL UPDATE ON 32 FORD.























.

SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX..


----------



## Tonioseven

I found these while browsing through Fotki albums.


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> I found these while browsing through Fotki albums.



Thanx Tonio for posting these pics !!!!


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> LIL UPDATE ON 32 FORD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX..


lookin good hijo.....:guns: :ugh:


----------



## ricezart

Tonioseven said:


> I found these while browsing through Fotki albums.



Awesome work men!!!!:naughty:


----------



## warsr67

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> LIL UPDATE ON 32 FORD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIX..







LOOKING GOOD LALO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

alot of killer builds in here guys


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Thanx Mike and Willie sr. for the kind words. Just trying here.


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON GENERAL LEE.......


 this looks badass mike :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

Down 2 Scale on the way to Route 66 Show......:sprint: :sprint: :boink:


----------



## warsr67

just ripe said:


> Down 2 Scale on the way to Route 66 Show......:sprint: :sprint: :boink:






it'ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss time bro.s menudo time:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

MORNING D2S!:wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

sinicle said:


> MORNING D2S!:wave:



Morning Sin!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> Down 2 Scale on the way to Route 66 Show......:sprint: :sprint: :boink:


 ORALE, DON'T FORGET SOME INSPIRATION PICS VATOS.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Wus sup everybody, unfortunately I'm still alive. How's everybody doing? Wus sup Edde! Maz... Sup homies


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Wus sup everybody, unfortunately I'm still alive. How's everybody doing? Wus sup Edde! Maz... Sup homies


 WZUP ROADPERRO, AN CREW.


----------



## chevyman1962

ill post pic tomorrow from the Route 66 show


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Wus sup everybody, unfortunately I'm still alive. How's everybody doing? Wus sup Edde! Maz... Sup homies


Whats up Lalo, How are you bro? I'm doing ok


----------



## ricezart

chevyman1962 said:


> ill post pic tomorrow from the Route 66 show



I wanted to go to that, it's always fun!! Is anyone going to the cruise for a cure car/model show in costa mesa next week???
It will be my first time....


----------



## MAZDAT

I'm going to try to make it to the next one, that's if I don't work


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe

PICS FORM ROUTE 66 SHOW .....:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE AT ROUTE 66


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## ricezart

Wow! killer builds....damn :nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## candilove

it was fun at the show


----------



## warsr67

SOME 1/1 PICS. ENJOY FROM DOWN2SCALE


----------



## warsr67

CONT


----------



## warsr67

CONT


----------



## warsr67

CONT


----------



## warsr67

LOW RIDERS FROM DOWN2SCALE


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looks like u fellas had a good time... see ya next Saturday


----------



## just ripe

:guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## sneekyg909

Ha!!! You should of told that fool on the left to get out the way...:happysad:


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962

it was great to see this bad as cars in person :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Thanks chevyman. D2s builds were lookin good Congrats on the wins fellas


----------



## rollin yota28

sneekyg909 said:


> Ha!!! You should of told that fool on the left to get out the way...:happysad:


Or the kid with the front wedgie in the top right.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

hey d2s, wassapening! great pics, hope to see you guys soon.


----------



## chevyman1962

just added this to my collection


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WOW GREAT SHOW AN NICE PICX..CONGRATS TO YOU GUYS!:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats fellas ! REAL sweet lookin' builds ! Great flicks too !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> CONT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum this is SWEET !!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Killer builds. Show looked kool


----------



## sr.woodgrain

here r some px of the route 66 show 2011


----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

great pics!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain




----------



## KBD2S

Put in a lil work on the Krispy Kreme truck.The decals ae not to great.Dig is going to make me some when we have time.But i wanted to share what im working on.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Whats up Lalo, How are you bro? I'm doing ok


i'm doing good maz thanks...wutz new.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

looks like it wuz a great show...hope to be at the next one.. see ya guys later...kb.. truck is looking badass bro...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

can someone send me the info for next sat... a fellow builder wants to go..... thanx guys...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

KBD2S said:


> Put in a lil work on the Krispy Kreme truck.The decals ae not to great.Dig is going to make me some when we have time.But i wanted to share what im working on.


hey kb im really feeling this one homie,those rims will look good with this ride when u finish this ride ( soon i hope lol) bring some donuts with it and im not kidding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> can someone send me the info for next sat... a fellow builder wants to go..... thanx guys...


 wat kind of info u need perro callejero


----------



## just ripe

KBD2S said:


> Put in a lil work on the Krispy Kreme truck.The decals ae not to great.Dig is going to make me some when we have time.But i wanted to share what im working on.


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## candilove

KBD2S said:


> Put in a lil work on the Krispy Kreme truck.The decals ae not to great.Dig is going to make me some when we have time.But i wanted to share what im working on.


looks nice now lets see it finish lol and im with emilio about the dougnuts


----------



## candilove

Idid a lil work on MR BLVD just finished right now i color sanded it thats why the fenders looked white lil work on under the hood it will be ready for the show saturday let me know what you guys think?


----------



## MAZDAT

I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


looks real good mazdat can i have it ?lol


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> looks real good mazdat can i have it ?lol


Thanx Oscar!!!! I'll give it to you after the show...LOL...that's if I go


----------



## OFDatTX

That car is bad ass mazdat great job homie!!


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> Idid a lil work on MR BLVD just finished right now i color sanded it thats why the fenders looked white lil work on under the hood it will be ready for the show saturday let me know what you guys think?



Looks nice Oscar!!! Are you buffing it or re-clearing?


----------



## MAZDAT

OFDatTX said:


> That car is bad ass mazdat great job homie!!


Thanx bro!!! Now its time to get on it and get it done!!!


----------



## Laidframe

Looking good Maz


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Looks nice Oscar!!! Are you buffing it or re-clearing?


 im going to reclear today


----------



## MAZDAT

Laidframe said:


> Looking good Maz




Thanx Dave!!!



candilove said:


> im going to reclear today



Oh, ok. It seem like you had it all together


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn Oscar that bitch is clean!!! What rims are those..and Jorge that merc is sweet I can't wait to see it done!!


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn Oscar that bitch is clean!!! What rims are those..and Jorge that merc is sweet I can't wait to see it done!!


Thanx Lowlife


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


 DAMMMMMM MAZDAT, U GOT DOWN LOOKS REAL.


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMMM MAZDAT, U GOT DOWN LOOKS REAL.


Thanx Eddie!!!! I mean Vato Loco


----------



## chevyman1962

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMMMMMM MAZDAT, U GOT DOWN LOOKS REAL.


 it looks bad ass painted :bowrofl:


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


 that looks bad ass painted :bowrofl:


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> that looks bad ass painted :bowrofl:


Thanx Juan!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

candilove said:


> Idid a lil work on MR BLVD just finished right now i color sanded it thats why the fenders looked white lil work on under the hood it will be ready for the show saturday let me know what you guys think?


thats sick!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


 gad daaaaammmnn!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## candilove

Oh, ok. It seem like you had it all together[/QUOTE] it was just a test fit 



LoLife4Life said:


> Damn Oscar that bitch is clean!!! What rims are those..and Jorge that merc is sweet I can't wait to see it done!!


Lolife the rims i bought them at a show for a 1.00 added the diamond knock off and ring tires from pegasus



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> thats sick!!!


 thanx oldskool


----------



## blackbeard1

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


Nice!!!


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?







this sweet as candy mazat :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

candilove said:


> Idid a lil work on MR BLVD just finished right now i color sanded it thats why the fenders looked white lil work on under the hood it will be ready for the show saturday let me know what you guys think?







LOOKS GOOD OSCAR :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KBD2S

Got a lil more work done on the KK truck.Hope you guys like the progress.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sr.woodgrain said:


> hey kb im really feeling this one homie,those rims will look good with this ride when u finish this ride ( soon i hope lol) bring some donuts with it and im not kidding !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> wat kind of info u need perro callejero


need address, schedules, and directions.. thanx woody.


----------



## KBD2S

I used a krylon clear so it didnt come out shiny wet but oh well.im not going to restrip it and redo it.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


maz, that Merc looks sick bro. it;s gone be badass whe you finish it!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

candilove said:


> Idid a lil work on MR BLVD just finished right now i color sanded it thats why the fenders looked white lil work on under the hood it will be ready for the show saturday let me know what you guys think?


candi, Mr. Blvd is looking firme vato...


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> Idid a lil work on MR BLVD just finished right now i color sanded it thats why the fenders looked white lil work on under the hood it will be ready for the show saturday let me know what you guys think?


 MR BLVD IS SICK!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm: MERC LOOKS BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSSS HIJO........:boink: :boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the kind words!!!


----------



## candilove

KBD2S said:


> Got a lil more work done on the KK truck.Hope you guys like the progress.


cut the spare and put in a rim


----------



## ricezart

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?



Love the Kandy looks juicy :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

MAZDAT said:


> I did some painting over the weekend, painted the Merc, I still need to sand and apply the final clear coat...oh, and foil. I wanted to paint the 67 also but ran out of time, what do you guys think?


NOMBRE,BEAUTIFUL CAR.


----------



## chevyman1962

had a great time at the show today w/Down II Scale bros


----------



## just ripe

TODAY AT CRUISIN FOR A CURE SHOW......:biggrin:


----------



## chilly willie

WERE IS THE PICS....LOL! Oh i forgot iwas putting them in.hahahahahaha


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> WERE IS THE PICS....LOL! Oh i forgot iwas putting them in.hahahahahaha


:twak: :banghead::drama: :sprint:


----------



## ricezart

Awesome show!!! glad I ran into D2S


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn another great gathering I missed out on oh well there's gonna be others....


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Damn another great gathering I missed out on oh well there's gonna be others....


Com'on Lorenzo, You could of gone to the show:buttkick:


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Com'on Lorenzo, You could of gone to the show:buttkick:


 X100


----------



## MAZDAT

I didn't go because I had to work, I would of though for sure!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

I could of but u weren't there so it wouldn't of been the same so I sat it out...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> I could of but u weren't there so it wouldn't of been the same so I sat it out...


 SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS ARE BUSTING A KB MOVE. LMFAO!


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS ARE BUSTING A KB MOVE. LMFAO!


LOL. I'll make it to the next one..or ones


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> I could of but u weren't there so it wouldn't of been the same so I sat it out...


LOL


----------



## ricezart

Those pics are tight and I posted a small clip on youtube next year 
should be even better!!! http://youtu.be/0To3jBxU_MM


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LoLife4Life said:


> I could of but u weren't there so it wouldn't of been the same so I sat it out...


your clock is ticking to lorenzo :buttkick:, tik tok tik tok brother lol hahahahahahahahahahahahahah:tears::tears::tears::tears:


had a wonderfull time at the show sat with everyone, great builds evryone :thumbsup:. hey rick (ricezart) great meeting you bro at the show and congats to mike mendoza on his new gold, (aka gold member) lol hahahahahahaha


----------



## ricezart

good meeting you guys and pm me with the meeting info....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Looks like it was a good show. Hopefully I can make it next year.


----------



## chilly willie

ok fellas , Sorry i took so long to post pics. Was a little busy. But it was a great showing of some awesome builds and a great collection of 1:1 cars. Gave me a whole lot of ideas for next year. Thanks to all the fellas in mcba for your company and congrats to all of you in mcba who took the gold home. Well deserved. Also congrats to Mike mendoza for his win for his Lil orange Wagon. Thanks to all the D2S brothers who came to make the show even better. Well enough said here are the pics....


----------



## chilly willie

cont......


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont.......
























































































































This Is How We Rollllll... See you all next time


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, here is wat ive been up to. I hope you like it. ...

































































































































Undecided on the rims. Wat you all think


----------



## candilove

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is wat ive been up to. I hope you like it. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided on the rims. Wat you all think


the 70 looks good. I th
ink the rims on the 3rd pic


----------



## Tonioseven

Lots of good work goin' on up in here fellas!


----------



## candilove

my new project


----------



## chevyman1962

candilove said:


> my new project


looking good are you going to flake it ?


----------



## candilove

chevyman1962 said:


> looking good are you going to flake it ?


maybe lol


----------



## ricezart

Nice work bro....but I'm still exited about the show so heres another video http://youtu.be/A_JJ8Tw2jdo


----------



## chevyman1962

ricezart said:


> Nice work bro....but I still exited about the show so heres anther video http://youtu.be/A_JJ8Tw2jdo


 i like your video :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

congrats on the wins fellas! checked out the video too.. looks like there was some stiff competition there. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW... SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT GUYS BUT IT LOOKS LIKE SATURDAYS AINT GONE WORK FOR ME N E MORE... BUT SUNDAYS I'M THERE. SO TILL NEXT TIME AMIGOS..........


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is wat ive been up to. I hope you like it. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided on the rims. Wat you all think


WILLIE, I THINK THE THIRD ONES LOOK BETTER... JUST MY 02.


----------



## LoLife4Life

sr.woodgrain said:


> your clock is ticking to lorenzo :buttkick:, tik tok tik tok brother lol hahahahahahahahahahahahahah:tears::tears::tears::tears:had a wonderfull time at the show sat with everyone, great builds evryone :thumbsup:. hey rick (ricezart) great meeting you bro at the show and congats to mike mendoza on his new gold, (aka gold member) lol hahahahahahaha


 So what are u exactly implying??? What clock is that...


----------



## LoLife4Life

LATIN SKULL said:


> SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS ARE BUSTING A KB MOVE. LMFAO!


 LMFNO!!!! that's messed up every ones gonna say from now on when u miss a show he pulled a KB lol HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> So what are u exactly implying??? What clock is that...


:uh:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


that sick.....:barf:


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> that sick.....:barf:


Thanx Hijo!!!


----------



## MKD904

Nice work Mazdat.


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> LMFNO!!!! that's messed up every ones gonna say from now on when I MISS A SHOW he pulled a KB lol HAHAHAHA!!


:yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :rofl:  :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


damn!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT THAT MERC IS WORTHY OF YOUR "VL" PLACASO VATO LOOKS LIKE A GLASS. CHILLI WILLIE PROJECTS AND PAINT JOB IS LOOKING DOPE!!


----------



## MAZDAT

MKD904 said:


> Nice work Mazdat.




Thanx MKD!!!



OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn!!!








Tonioseven said:


>





Thanx Tonio!!!!



LATIN SKULL said:


> MAZDAT THAT MERC IS WORTHY OF YOUR "VL" PLACASO VATO LOOKS LIKE A GLASS. CHILLI WILLIE PROJECTS AND PAINT JOB IS LOOKING DOPE!!




Thanx Eddie!!! Vato Loco!!


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


 :wow: this is just sick jorge :worship: :worship: :worship: keep up the great work bro


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow: this is just sick jorge :worship: :worship: :worship: keep up the great work bro


Thanx Frank!!! Need to get it done for January


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Frank!!! Need to get it done for January


i know what u mean :uh: im a try to finish that 300 coupe by then to :happysad:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> i know what u mean :uh: im a try to finish that 300 coupe by then to :happysad:


 STOP BULL SHITTIN BIGDOGG!! U NO IT'S ALREADY COMPLETE. LMFAO!


----------



## ricezart

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Frank!!! Need to get it done for January



:dunno: Is there a show in january mazdat??


----------



## MAZDAT

ricezart said:


> :dunno: Is there a show in january mazdat??


Yes sir, Grand National Roadster show, Let me see if I could find a schedule


----------



## MAZDAT

The Grand National Roadster Show 
January 27 - 29, 2012

Address & Directions 
Fairplex 
1101 W. McKinley Ave 
Pomona, CA 91768

The model show part of it will be on Sunday


----------



## ricezart

MAZDAT said:


> The Grand National Roadster Show
> January 27 - 29, 2012
> 
> Address & Directions
> Fairplex
> 1101 W. McKinley Ave
> Pomona, CA 91768
> 
> The model show part of it will be on Sunday



Thanks man, I checked out the sit, looks tight.....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Roadster show already??? Damn, time really does fly huh Maz?


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Roadster show already??? Damn, time really does fly huh Maz?


Yeah it does, its in January though, little bit more time...


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


looks real good jorge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

gseeds said:


> looks real good jorge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes it does !


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> looks real good jorge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Trendsetta 68 said:


> Yes it does !


Thanx guys for the compliments:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


Bad ass, What color?


----------



## MAZDAT

richphotos said:


> Bad ass, What color?


Kandy apple red


----------



## richphotos

house of kolors?, cause it looks just like the kandy apple red I put on the cutlass


----------



## topd0gg

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


dope shit right there


----------



## MAZDAT

richphotos said:


> house of kolors?, cause it looks just like the kandy apple red I put on the cutlass


Yes Sir Which Cutlass?


----------



## MAZDAT

topd0gg said:


> dope shit right there


Thanx TopDogg!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> LMFNO!!!! that's messed up every ones gonna say from now on when u miss a show he pulled a KB lol HAHAHAHA!!


NOT FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

gseeds said:


> looks real good jorge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X200000000


----------



## LoLife4Life

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> NOT FUNNY!!!!!


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! LMNO.... wooooo LOL!! yup it still is...


----------



## chilly willie

LoLife4Life said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! LMNO.... wooooo LOL!! yup it still is...


 Hey knock it off... And go build something .:buttkick:


----------



## LoLife4Life

chilly willie said:


> Hey knock it off... And go build something .:buttkick:


OOOH!!! take it easy didn't realize every one was so sensitive...well I'ma go "BUILD SUMTIN""


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> STOP BULL SHITTIN BIGDOGG!! U NO IT'S ALREADY COMPLETE. LMFAO!


:biggrin:  :roflmao: :sprint:


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> OOOH!!! take it easy didn't realize every one was so sensitive...well I'ma go "BUILD SUMTIN""


You keep saying that you are going to build something, but we all haven't seen much of anything...:happysad:


----------



## candilove

my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


----------



## ricezart

:h5: OH MAN!! thats tight homie!!!


----------



## ricezart

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...



It's Just beautiful :tears:


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


looks sweet oscar :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?



Looking good Oscar!!!:thumbsup: I don't wear a mask, I love the smell of paint in the morning...


----------



## MAZDAT

ricezart said:


> It's Just beautiful :tears:


Thanx Rick!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> looks sweet oscar :thunbsup:


:wave:Frank


----------



## bugs-one

MAZDAT said:


> :wave:Frank


What up Jorge? I see you getting down with the paint, bro. Looking good.


----------



## ricezart

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?



Yeah...somethings going on with the uploader??? It wiped out all my pics in my thread :ugh:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> :wave:Frank


que onda jorge :wave: whats new bro


----------



## MAZDAT

bugs-one said:


> What up Jorge? I see you getting down with the paint, bro. Looking good.



Whats up Juan, I'm trying bro, next stop...going to try to pattern on my 67 Impala, never did it before:uh:



bigdogg323 said:


> que onda jorge :wave: whats new bro


Hey Frank, nothing much bro, and you? I like that Caddy!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?





sweet ride oscar ,keep up the greatwork


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Hey Frank, nothing much bro, and you? I like that Caddy!!:thumbsup:


nothing much im workin on sumthing abit diff that what i usaully do i hope it comes out good wen its done :happysad: lol..... and tks bro that caddy is bettter on pics than in person :biggrin: lol......


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> You keep saying that you are going to build something, but we all haven't seen much of anything...:happysad:


 No te nojes!! It's cause it's all top secret!!! Lol I promise u won't be disappointed cause ur my hero and I wanna be just like u when I grow up...


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> sweet ride oscar ,keep up the greatwork


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


 I'm loving that hood.


----------



## candilove

halfasskustoms said:


> I'm loving that hood.


thanx 



just ripe said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


whats up mike



warsr67 said:


> sweet ride oscar ,keep up the greatwork





MAZDAT said:


> Looking good Oscar!!!:thumbsup: I don't wear a mask, I love the smell of paint in the morning...


me too but my lungs dont lo 



bigdogg323 said:


> looks sweet oscar :thumbsup:


thanx big dogg


----------



## Trendsetta 68

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


_*WOW !*_ That '63 is _*SWEEEEEET !*_ Keep us posted.


----------



## chilly willie

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


Nice job oscar. i like the hood. Sick......:thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the final coat of clear this past Sunday, all nice and dry Going to start the interior for it soon...


Damm jorge, This merc is so sweet it gave me a cavity. LOL jk bro Beautiful work. :worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> Damm jorge, This merc is so sweet it gave me a cavity. LOL jk bro Beautiful work. :worship:


Thanx Chilly!!! I'm trying to keep up with you guys


----------



## candilove

Trendsetta 68 said:


> _*WOW !*_ That '63 is _*SWEEEEEET !*_ Keep us posted.


thanx trendsetta 



chilly willie said:


> Nice job oscar. i like the hood. Sick......:thumbsup:


thanx chilly


----------



## chevyman1962

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


killer paint job you got to show me your tricks to paint like you do :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> killer paint job you got to show me your tricks to paint like you do :thumbsup:


yeah me too :biggrin:


----------



## candilove

chevyman1962 said:


> killer paint job you got to show me your tricks to paint like you do :thumbsup:





bigdogg323 said:


> yeah me too :biggrin:


oh stop it you two


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> oh stop it you two


Yeah, me too


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Yeah, me too


 Yeah me 3!!


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Yeah, me too


mazdat come on brother



LATIN SKULL said:


> Yeah me 3!!


latin skull your paints are always
sick


----------



## LoLife4Life

CHRIS HICKS 71 CUDA


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

candilove said:


> View attachment 369957
> View attachment 369959
> View attachment 369960
> my uploaded didnt work that whyi did the atatchment anyway this is what im working on what do you guys think?


 That's some nice painting candi, coming out nice bro.


----------



## chilly willie

*70 impala*

Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


----------



## chilly willie

Wats up fellas, I forgot to make an announcement from the meeting last week. Kevin aka. undeadwhiteboy has been reinstated to the club. He will be posting up his undead arsonal soon. I would like to say welcome back to the club. I hope you all will welcome him back as well. Peace my fellow builders.


----------



## LoLife4Life

WELCOME BACK BRO!!! can't wait to see what u got cooking...


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> CHRIS HICKS 71 CUDA


this looks sweet chris :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


damn willie this looks badass bro good job on it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN I HAVE IT BACK NOW :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## candilove

welcome back undeadwhiteboy


----------



## sinicle

always jaw dropping work in here!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


 I THINK U SHOULD LET ME HAVE IT. JK CHILLI YOU DID A GOOD JOB.


----------



## hocknberry

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


nice chilly!! i love me some 70 impy's!!! did you open the trunk on it?! i opened mine and im having trouble doing the jambs! im all over the internet and cant find 1:1 pics of an open trunk for nuthin!! i had some LILers PM me pics and somehow i deleated em i think cuz i cant find em!! :banghead:


----------



## MAZDAT

Welcome back Undead!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> nice chilly!! i love me some 70 impy's!!! did you open the trunk on it?! i opened mine and im having trouble doing the jambs! im all over the internet and cant find 1:1 pics of an open trunk for nuthin!! i had some LILers PM me pics and somehow i deleated em i think cuz i cant find em!! :banghead:


You got PM Hock


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

WELCOME BACK BRO!


----------



## Tonioseven

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


*That's a baaaaaad boy right THERE!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


bad ass!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Thank you fellas for all the comps on my 70 impala. It is at the pinstripers and then its on to assembly. Thanks again


----------



## candilove

a lil update on 63 dreams did the interior and foiled the car color sanded the car so tomorrow final clear what do you guys think?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

candilove said:


> View attachment 371662
> View attachment 371663
> a lil update on 63 dreams did the interior and foiled the car color sanded the car so tomorrow final clear what do you guys think?


 LOOKING NICE CANDILOVE.


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> View attachment 371662
> View attachment 371663
> a lil update on 63 dreams did the interior and foiled the car color sanded the car so tomorrow final clear what do you guys think?


Looks nice Oscar!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> View attachment 371662
> View attachment 371663
> a lil update on 63 dreams did the interior and foiled the car color sanded the car so tomorrow final clear what do you guys think?


thats looking sweet oscar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait to see it done


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Looks nice Oscar!!!:thumbsup:


:biggrin: x2......uffin:


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas , here is an update on my 70. Finished paint. Need clear and pinstripes. Wat do you think


 nice hijo:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsupn the color choices candilove!


----------



## warsr67

candilove said:


> View attachment 371662
> View attachment 371663
> a lil update on 63 dreams did the interior and foiled the car color sanded the car so tomorrow final clear what do you guys think?





one bad 63 oscar:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

UPDATE ON THE 71 CUDA


----------



## LoLife4Life

CHRIS HICKS NEXT PROJECT REPLICA OF HIS POPS 300c








STAY TUNED......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> CHRIS HICKS NEXT PROJECT REPLICA OF HIS POPS 300c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STAY TUNED......


 DAMMMMMM CHRIS IS PUTTING IN WORK.


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> UPDATE ON THE 71 CUDA


lookin good chris!!!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

candilove said:


> View attachment 371662
> View attachment 371663
> a lil update on 63 dreams did the interior and foiled the car color sanded the car so tomorrow final clear what do you guys think?


nice!!!:thumbsup:
loving the color!!!


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> UPDATE ON THE 71 CUDA







SWEET RIDE CHRIS ( FROM THE CANDY STORE) :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

1934 IS READY FOR THE TRACK


----------



## LoLife4Life

Wow thats a beast pops!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> 1934 IS READY FOR THE TRACK
> View attachment 372542
> View attachment 372543
> View attachment 372545
> View attachment 372546


this is bsadass willie :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

warsr67 said:


> 1934 IS READY FOR THE TRACK
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372542
> View attachment 372543
> View attachment 372545
> View attachment 372546


Nice work pops. I like it


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Looking good fellas keep them pics coning


----------



## chilly willie

Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david







DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB) 







DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB) 







DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB) 







DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB) 







DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB) 







DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB) 







DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB) 







DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB) 







DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB) 







DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)



:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## bugs-one

That's a Sick '70.


----------



## chevyman1962

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


awsome work on the pinstrip


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


sick!!!


----------



## warsr67

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)








ONE BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


That's on another level :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

wicked 70 chilly!!


----------



## ricezart

WOW Chilly That's supper nice!!!


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


wow !! very nice 70 willy, cant wait to see it cleared !!


----------



## gseeds

warsr67 said:


> 1934 IS READY FOR THE TRACK
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372542
> View attachment 372543
> View attachment 372545
> View attachment 372546


great looking track car sr. !!


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> great looking track car sr. !!





thanks gary for the comps


----------



## halfasskustoms

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


LOVIN that paint man.


----------



## LoLife4Life

GOT PRIMER ON MY 58..ITS GINNA BE A REPLICA OF A LIFESTYLE CC CAR..
























AND TGIS IS WHAT IM HOPEING IT LOOKS LIME WHEN IM DONE...


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> GOT PRIMER ON MY 58..ITS GINNA BE A REPLICA OF A LIFESTYLE CC CAR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND TGIS IS WHAT IM HOPEING IT LOOKS LIME WHEN IM DONE...


nice start foo :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> GOT PRIMER ON MY 58..ITS GINNA BE A REPLICA OF A LIFESTYLE CC CAR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND TGIS IS WHAT IM HOPEING IT LOOKS LIME WHEN IM DONE...


 lookin good ...:biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> 1934 IS READY FOR THE TRACK
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372542
> View attachment 372543
> View attachment 372545
> View attachment 372546


 nice sr......:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

that 70 is to sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet willie!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> GOT PRIMER ON MY 58..ITS GINNA BE A REPLICA OF A LIFESTYLE CC CAR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND TGIS IS WHAT IM HOPEING IT LOOKS LIME WHEN IM DONE...







way to go lorenzo i like:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas trying to have her done for new years started the interior already also...pics coming later...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> way to go lorenzo i like:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 X2! BUT WHAT HAPPENED TO BLUE 70 AN RIVIERA I BELIEVE?


----------



## ricezart

LoLife4Life said:


> GOT PRIMER ON MY 58..ITS GINNA BE A REPLICA OF A LIFESTYLE CC CAR..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND TGIS IS WHAT IM HOPEING IT LOOKS LIME WHEN IM DONE...



I like that real thin layer of primer, excellent way to start....looks good!!:yes:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Finished those already now I got this 58 & 65 rivi and the 70 Monte for the build off with Chillie on my table...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> Finished those already now I got this 58 & 65 rivi and the 70 Monte for the build off with Chillie on my table...


 COOL. DO YOUR THING DOG.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks ricezart after I sprayed it saw the body had a lot of low spots so I did some body work gonna get another coat on her today maybe have it in paint in the next week or so..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks Eddie just trying to do my part...


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: supp D2S fam :biggrin: :rofl: where's everybody @ :dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Where u should be!!! BUILDING mija!! Lol just kidding where we should both be working lol...


----------



## LoLife4Life

hey fellas any one have a extra donk caddy interior they want to sell or trade etc.?


----------



## 85 Biarittz

LoLife4Life said:


> hey fellas any one have a extra donk caddy interior they want to sell or trade etc.?


I should have you on this. Will check in the morning. Also responded on FB.


----------



## That 79

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


That is a ridiculous amount of detail, excellent color choice, patterns and strping.


----------



## LoLife4Life

85 Biarittz said:


> I should have you on this. Will check in the morning. Also responded on FB.


 Cool let me kno bro..


----------



## 85 Biarittz

LoLife4Life said:


> Cool let me kno bro..


Will do.


----------



## MAZDAT

85 Biarittz said:


> Will do.


:wave:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

MAZDAT said:


> :wave:


Whats up J. how ya been. You've been puting out some nice builds.


----------



## Tonioseven

85 Biarittz said:


> Whats up J. how ya been. _*You've been putting out some nice builds*_.


X2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Tonioseven said:


> X2!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks T could never remember the second t.:wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

85 Biarittz said:


> Whats up J. how ya been. You've been puting out some nice builds.


Thanx Charles!!! I'm trying bro . Been good, just working and trying to build for 2012, and you?



Tonioseven said:


> X2!!! :thumbsup:



Thanx Tonio!!!!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Charles!!! I'm trying bro . Been good, just working and trying to build for 2012, and you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Tonio!!!!



Still going to school. Making WIPS. Not really finishing anything.


----------



## MAZDAT

85 Biarittz said:


> Still going to school. Making WIPS. Not really finishing anything.


Me too, I get ideas on a certain car, If I have it, I'll start it...then I stop and work on something else


----------



## 85 Biarittz

MAZDAT said:


> Me too, I get ideas on a certain car, If I have it, I'll start it...then I stop and work on something else



:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm the same way :happysad: I'll get started on something and make good progress and then either switch up projects or just stop cold-turkey!! :dunno:


----------



## LoLife4Life

I think all builders r like that who here really just has one project on there table lol maybe one at the time there messing with it but I'm sure enough to mess with something new everyday!!... U gota let the creative juices flow( no ****)


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> Back from the pinstriper . Wat do you think fellas? Thanks to David anthoney from D.A. Designs........ Great job david
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06585.jpg (177.8 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06594.jpg (193.7 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06593.jpg (197.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06592.jpg (220.3 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06591.jpg (215.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06590.jpg (236.9 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06589.jpg (225.0 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06588.jpg (183.2 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06586.jpg (236.6 KB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC06595.jpg (190.3 KB)


DAMN WILLIE, THAT 70 IS MAKING ME DROOL... THE DETAIL IS SICK, WUT CAN I SAY, I CAN DESCRIBE THE GREAT WORK THAT YOUR PUTTING INTO THIS ONE BRO....KEEP IT UP I GOT MY EYE ON THIS ONE... MUCH PROPS TO YOU BRO...


----------



## just ripe

next kit hudson hornet ragtop


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

just ripe said:


> next kit hudson hornet ragtop


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Looking good mike!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


> next kit hudson hornet ragtop


damn mike thats gonna look badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

65 Rivi "Pretty In Pink" coming soon got my base down not sure where I'ma go with it... Custom interior will have more pics soon..


----------



## just ripe

*justripe 1951 chevy*

1951


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> 65 Rivi "Pretty In Pink" coming soon got my base down not sure where I'ma go with it... Custom interior will have more pics soon..


:thumbsup:lookin good hijo!!!! :wave:


----------



## just ripe

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :shh:


----------



## just ripe

thanx guys.......:wave:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

just ripe said:


> next kit hudson hornet ragtop


BADASS MIKE..


----------



## MAZDAT

Something I started a couple of days ago...The 2nd Merc. What do you guys think?


----------



## oldskool 67

MAZDAT said:


> Something I started a couple of days ago...The 2nd Merc. What do you guys think?


Looks real good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man that merc is nice. Lookin good.


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> next kit hudson hornet ragtop


 Man thats going to look great.


----------



## MAZDAT

oldskool 67 said:


> Looks real good Homie :thumbsup:



Thanx Oldskool!!! 



halfasskustoms said:


> Man that merc is nice. Lookin good.



Thanx Halfasskustoms!!!! Its going to be a curbside , trying to get this one ready for January also, besides 49 SLEDAN, I got my plate full


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> next kit hudson hornet ragtop




Looking real nice hijo!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Something I started a couple of days ago...The 2nd Merc. What do you guys think?


damn thats gonna be bad ass!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> damn thats gonna be bad ass!!!!!


x2!! excellent work


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the kind words!!! Thinking of a color:dunno:


----------



## ricezart

reminds me of this bad boy


----------



## MAZDAT

ricezart said:


> View attachment 378128
> 
> 
> reminds me of this bad boy



Not even close Rick, that's what you call a super chop!!! I was going to do something like that, but decided to go a different route, I still have another Merc...it may just get that kind of treatment!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

ricezart said:


> View attachment 378128
> reminds me of this bad boy


:wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

everyone is doing a wonderfull job on there builds keep up the great job n keep building building building, i still dont know wat to build but ill come up with something.


----------



## chilly willie

*70 update*

Ok fellas got some clear on the 70 and painted the interior. Old school 70s style, wat you think


----------



## chilly willie

*70s update*

continue........


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dam homie That 70 is PIMPED out. I love that paint, and them rims wow, them are DEEP DEEP dish's.


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas got some clear on the 70 and painted the interior. Old school 70s style, wat you think





chilly willie said:


> continue........



You got down with this one Willie!!!! Looks great!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

chilly willie said:


> continue........



WOWZER....


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's pics of Chris Hicks Cuda...


----------



## just ripe




----------



## LoLife4Life

That's a beast!! Looking good


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little bit of painting yesterday, based the 67 with white pearl...Time to lay down the patterns!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Can I have it when ur done???


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of painting yesterday, based the 67 with whilte pearl...Time to lay down the patterns!!!:thumbsup:


*I just KNOW this is gonna be cool!!* :drama::nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin:cuda lookin good ....:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chilly willie said:


> continue........


thats so bad ass!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Can I have it when ur done???


Yeah, after the meeting...


----------



## Laidframe

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of painting yesterday, based the 67 with whilte pearl...Time to lay down the patterns!!!:thumbsup:


Looking good, wheres the hood from.


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Here's pics of Chris Hicks Cuda...


damn this looks badass chris :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Laidframe said:


> Looking good, wheres the hood from.


The hood is resin, got it from Woodgrain:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of painting yesterday, based the 67 with white pearl...Time to lay down the patterns!!!:thumbsup:


lookin good jorge what colors u going on it?


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> lookin good jorge what colors u going on it?


Not sure yet Frank, its going to be multi-color though


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Not sure yet Frank, its going to be multi-color though


 can't wait to see it


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Here's pics of Chris Hicks Cuda...


CUDA IS LOOKING MEAN CHRIS :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> continue........


SPEECHLESS


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


>


That is sick man.


----------



## MKD904

Good work in here fellas.


----------



## LoLife4Life

OK FELLAS GOT SOME MORE PAINT WORK IN AFTER THESE COUPLE DAYS OF SHITTY WEATHER HERE'S A UPDATE ON "PRETTY IN PINK" got another coat of pink and some pearl clear then I'm gonna flake the roof maybe even do some patterns...








THIS IS THE FLAKES IMA USE IT'S FROM A CAN IT'S SOME NEW GLITTER BLAST FROM KRYLON HOPE IT WORKS...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Love this clubs thread.... Such a killer bunch of guys in this mofo!! Lookin good Lorenzo. I love the Pink bro. It's perfect.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

just ripe said:


>


Straight sikk Bro. SIKK SIKK SIKK....


----------



## LoLife4Life

Scur-rape-init said:


> Love this clubs thread.... Such a killer bunch of guys in this mofo!! Lookin good Lorenzo. I love the Pink bro. It's perfect.


 THANKS A MILLION BRO JUST DOING MY PART!!! plus when u hang with dome great builders it starts to rub off.. LOL I'm still waiting for it to work on me!!


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> OK FELLAS GOT SOME MORE PAINT WORK IN AFTER THESE COUPLE DAYS OF SHITTY WEATHER HERE'S A UPDATE ON "PRETTY IN PINK" got another coat of pink and some pearl clear then I'm gonna flake the roof maybe even do some patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE FLAKES IMA USE IT'S FROM A CAN IT'S SOME NEW GLITTER BLAST FROM KRYLON HOPE IT WORKS...


looking foo i likes what i see :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Whats up everyone!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Well I'm off to a good start today gonna start the interior in the Rivi and the caprice had a accident with the caprice broke one of the front winshield pillars SUCKS but fixable.... Hopefully I get that in paint next or the build off monte 8) stay tuned....


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:like the pink homie, its gonna look sick with that flake !!


----------



## LoLife4Life

THANKS A MILLION!! I already Flaked the top bro I'll post pics soon it's still drying..


----------



## LoLife4Life

SHES GETTING THERE!! gonna hand paint the interior hopefully it come out just right...


----------



## topd0gg

just ripe said:


>


:worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's another project I started... 58 Impala Its actually primered right now, I did it last nite, Hopefully I lay some color tomorrow


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That top is sick !



LoLife4Life said:


> SHES GETTING THERE!! gonna hand paint the interior hopefully it come out just right...


Great hinge work, looks so neatly done . Keep us posted.



MAZDAT said:


> Here's another project I started... 58 Impala Its actually primered right now, I did it last nite, Hopefully I lay some color tomorrow


----------



## LoLife4Life

I wish I could hinge I suck at it last time I waisted all my rod smh... If I could I would of had mine hinged by now...looks great bro can't wait to see what u do with it..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks trend just trying to do my part..


----------



## hocknberry

so how did that glitter pray lay out? is it gonna take a lot of clear to bury it down to make smooth?! came out lookin good!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Yup it's gonna take a lot but worth it...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang this is str8 up _*SIK !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
*_
-just ripe-


----------



## LoLife4Life

DOWN 2 SCALE POR VIDA!!!


----------



## ricezart

Looking good guys!! was at rocky cola, guess I missed everyone :dunno:


----------



## sinicle

LoLife4Life said:


> DOWN 2 SCALE POR VIDA!!!


INSANELY IMPRESSIVE LINE UP!!!!!:worship:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe

today meeting at D.A shop


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## sinicle

just ripe said:


>


fresh design on the hood hinge!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


>


looking good mike :thumbsup: keep up tge great work homie


----------



## Mr.1/16th

UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!
I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Mr.1/16th said:


> UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!
> I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


That's good news!!!! He's heading in the right direction, keep it up Wonderbread!!!! Hope to see you online again bro:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

I had a great time hanging out with my club brothers yesterday. I want to thank Dave Garcia for having us at his shop, it was good seeing you Dave, Uly and big Mike. Here's a couple of pics I took of the cars we had...Enjoy!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Mr.1/16th said:


> UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


 THATS GREAT BRO!!! Tell'm D2S fam sends prayers and love and wishes him a speedy recovery...


----------



## ricezart

That sucks!!! I wanted to hang out, lost the addy and number on the way  but was at


----------



## gseeds

got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.


----------



## Laidframe

ricezart said:


> That sucks!!! I wanted to hang out, lost the addy and number on the way  but was at
> View attachment 382954


That sucks, I think you showed up to early, we got there after 2:30 I think.


----------



## Laidframe

gseeds said:


> got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.


Those paint jobs are looking good.


----------



## LoLife4Life

ricezart said:


> That sucks!!! I wanted to hang out, lost the addy and number on the way  but was at
> View attachment 382954


 We were waiting for U bro how come u didn't call one of the guys we were about 2 blocks from there we walked there I'm surprised u didn't see us on the blvd..


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN "G" I'm loving that top and paint on the 66 they both look great... Wish I could been at yesterday's meeting..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Lol I meant wish you could of been there lol my bad..


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice paint in this thread!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

that some good stuff fellas nice to see every one hanging out maybe one day Don and I can make it!!! keep up the good work homies!


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*THIS IS SOME SICK BUILDIN'*_ right here homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



just ripe said:


>





just ripe said:


>





just ripe said:


>


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## warsr67

JUST A FEW MORE PICS AT OUR 2 YEAR REUNION AT ROCKE COLA AND DAVID ANTHONYS SHOP.


----------



## warsr67

CONT.


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


>


 WOW that is wild.


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## warsr67




----------



## just ripe




----------



## LoLife4Life

SOMOS POCOS,PERO LOCOS.... POR VIDA!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*Definitely a lot of positive vibes in here, fellas! Keep up the great work!* :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

warsr67 said:


> CONT.
> View attachment 383124
> View attachment 383125
> View attachment 383126
> View attachment 383130


:wow:   i wonder who's this is hmmmmmmmm lol..... This is just badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Tonioseven said:


> *Definitely a lot of positive vibes in here, fellas! Keep up the great work!* :thumbsup:


X2!!


----------



## chilly willie

gseeds said:


> got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.


This is awsome gary. Love the work


----------



## PHXKSTM

wow model car meetings look like fun times. wish more peeps in my club built models


----------



## Lownslow302

just ripe said:


>


SICK


----------



## warsr67

warsr67 said:


> CONT.
> 
> 
> View attachment 383124
> View attachment 383125
> View attachment 383126
> View attachment 383130



DAVID A. GARCIA'S WILD HUDSON'S :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.



GREAT WORK GARY AS ALWAYS:thumbsup: LIKE THE WEBBING:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


>


D.A.,frogie,david, call him what you want,im going to call him KING DAVID ! thats bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> This is awsome gary. Love the work


thanks willie and sr.!


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.




I loving that 66!!!! Nice paint job Gary!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Dave Garcia getting down again!!! This Hudson is tightttttt!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Dave Garcia getting down again!!! This Hudson is tightttttt!!!!!






























now that is just plain badd ass......amzing work david garcia:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

gseeds said:


> D.A.,frogie,david, call him what you want,im going to call him KING DAVID ! thats bad ass !!!!!!!!!!!!


 X10000! THE BADDEST DUDE AROUND, CAN DO IT ALL , DOES HIS OWN WORK!


----------



## dig_derange

LATIN SKULL said:


> X10000! THE BADDEST DUDE AROUND, CAN DO IT ALL , DOES HIS OWN WORK!


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

STUNNING!!! GOOD WORK


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Dave Garcia getting down again!!! This Hudson is tightttttt!!!!!


:wow:    :wow:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: update on the hudson.....:ugh:


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> :biggrin: update on the hudson.....:ugh:




Coming out nice Hijo!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> Coming out nice Hijo!!!:thumbsup:


X 100000000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice build mike !


----------



## bigdogg323

just ripe said:


> :biggrin: update on the hudson.....:ugh:


damn mike thats lookin badass bro :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good fellas


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> :biggrin: update on the hudson.....:ugh:


Very kool man.


----------



## just ripe

thanx for the comps!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just ripe said:


> :biggrin: update on the hudson.....:ugh:


VERY NICE....I WAS WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO BUST OUT WITH THIS!:h5:


----------



## MAZDAT

Little update on the 2nd Merc, working on the headlight visors, the pics still shows when I was still working on them, pics shows the before and after. Used all CA glue and shaped


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Little update on the 2nd Merc, working on the headlight visors, the pics still shows when I was still working on them, pics shows the before and after. Used all CA glue and shaped


second merc looking good


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> second merc looking good


Thanx Juan!!! The headlights are done, also been working on the roof, still sanding and shaping, almost ready for primer...again


----------



## chilly willie

*Down 2 Scale video*

Down 2 Scale video. Enjoy[video]http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/198361376895413/[/video]


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

just ripe said:


> :biggrin: update on the hudson.....:ugh:


HUDSON IS LOOKING VERY NICE BRO!


----------



## sinicle

MAZDAT said:


> Little update on the 2nd Merc, working on the headlight visors, the pics still shows when I was still working on them, pics shows the before and after. Used all CA glue and shaped


incredible work!!! the CA trick is awesome!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZ... THAT MERC IS GONNE BE AS SICK AS THE OTHER... GREAT WORK BRO!!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

gseeds said:


> got a little paint started on the 66 and 65,not done but heres what i have so far.


THESE TWO ARE COMING OUT SICK GARY, BUT THEN AGAIN LOOK WHO'S BEHIND THE AWSOME PAINTJOBS...


----------



## MAZDAT

sinicle said:


> incredible work!!! the CA trick is awesome!



Thanx Sin!!!



ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> MAZ... THAT MERC IS GONNE BE AS SICK AS THE OTHER... GREAT WORK BRO!!!!



Thanx Lalo!!! I'm trying 

Here's pics of the headlights done....


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas here is a preview on some builds for 2012. The interior for the 37 cord and the black force, Roger chavez helped me out here. Thanks tribal dogg! Worked on them today. the others are comming at a show near you. I hope you all like them.....


----------



## chilly willie

continue.........


----------



## chevyman1962

chilly willie said:


> View attachment 386012
> View attachment 386011
> View attachment 386010
> View attachment 386013
> View attachment 386014
> View attachment 386015
> View attachment 386016
> View attachment 386018
> View attachment 386021
> View attachment 386020
> continue.........


nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

This threads looking good!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Sin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Lalo!!! I'm trying
> 
> Here's pics of the headlights done....


great job on the body mods!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> great job on the body mods!!!:thumbsup:


Thanx bro!!! Next up...rear tail lights and frenched antennas !!! Oh...and skirts


----------



## Met8to

down2 scale still putting is down love all ur cars keep them comming


----------



## just ripe

DOWN 2 SCALE BROS


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx bro!!! Next up...rear tail lights and frenched antennas !!! Oh...and skirts


ah shit thats what i ended up doin to my merc


----------



## TINGOS

doing the damn thang as always D2S.


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


sick!!!


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


:thumbsup:sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet..........:guns::guns::guns::guns:


----------



## PHXKSTM

I love the colors and the patterns.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: the work in here never ceases to amaze!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


 Way kool man.


----------



## MKD904

Nice work in here guys.


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


----------



## LoLife4Life

every ones builds r looking good keep up the good work...been buisy with life and fam but i stated this gonna open it up....and working on the caprice


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....







































I GIVE UP!! :happysad: ALL MY STUFF IS FOR SALE....THIS IS AWESOME MAN....LOVE IT...:h5:


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> [/QU nice start foo :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S MY NEXT PROJECT...

















WILLIE, I'LL TRY TO HAVE IT READY FOR PAINT BY THE NEXT MEET...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies!


----------



## Lownslow302

nice


----------



## gseeds

got some clear on the 66 caprice and 65 chop top today !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the 66 caprice and 65 chop top today !


wow!!!!!:worship::worship:


----------



## LoLife4Life

those rides look sweet "G" keep up the great work...


----------



## ricezart

Those are so nice Gary just love those paint jobs!!!


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> those rides look sweet "G" keep up the great work...


:shocked: x20000000000....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the 66 caprice and 65 chop top today !


:shocked::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

STARTED WORKING ON THE TOY, TODAY... PUT ON THE WIDE FENDERS AND FRONT SPOILER...


----------



## hocknberry

gseeds said:


> got some clear on the 66 caprice and 65 chop top today !


nice as always gary!!! what did you use for the marbilized look on the 66?!


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


i love me some 70 impys!! you paint this one up MAZ?! effin wicked!!


----------



## topd0gg

Bad ass work


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> i love me some 70 impys!! you paint this one up MAZ?! effin wicked!!


Not even, I can't paint like that Chilly Willie painted this one, he did a nice job on it:thumbsup:


----------



## KBD2S

62 for Oscars and my buildoff


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> STARTED WORKING ON THE TOY, TODAY... PUT ON THE WIDE FENDERS AND FRONT SPOILER...


 lookin good hijo.....


----------



## LoLife4Life

check out this video of route 66 show D2S representing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLyFV-HBrv8&feature=youtu.be​


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> check out this video of route 66 show D2S representing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLyFV-HBrv8&feature=youtu.be​


:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of painting yesterday, based the 67 with white pearl...Time to lay down the patterns!!!:thumbsup:



Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors


cant wait to see where this goes!! ill take that 68 in the backround too!


----------



## LoLife4Life

looking good jorge!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> cant wait to see where this goes!! ill take that 68 in the backround too!


For the right price...you can take it


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> looking good jorge!!!!



Thanx Lorenzo!!!


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> For the right price...you can take it


i'd love to take it from yah bro....but extra cash for that kind of "taking" aint there right now!! so build it up proper!! ill try to make my beto 68 caprice paper weight work for now!


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> i'd love to take it from yah bro....but extra cash for that kind of "taking" aint there right now!! so build it up proper!! ill try to make my beto 68 caprice paper weight work for now!


I'm not going to build it, I have a Beto 68 that I'm building, its in primer, needs the final sanding and then paint


----------



## bugs-one

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors


Looking Real good, Jorge. You getting down, brother.


----------



## MAZDAT

bugs-one said:


> Looking Real good, Jorge. You getting down, brother.


Thanx Juan!!! How you've been bro?


----------



## bugs-one

Been alright, Jorge. Working, surviving...the usual. Found out I got a lil one on the way, 1st one. Not much building time, though. How's everyone on your end, bro?


----------



## MAZDAT

bugs-one said:


> Been alright, Jorge. Working, surviving...the usual. Found out I got a lil one on the way, 1st one. Not much building time, though. How's everyone on your end, bro?


Congrats bro!!!! That's great news!!! Specially if its the first one:thumbsup: I've been ok too, just working a whole lot, no time to really concentrate on building...but I'm trying to build and paint more often. Yesterday my boss gave me a day off, so I painted a little.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors


thats looking bad ass mazdat!!!


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors


nice


----------



## bugs-one

MAZDAT said:


> Congrats bro!!!! That's great news!!! Specially if its the first one:thumbsup: I've been ok too, just working a whole lot, no time to really concentrate on building...but I'm trying to build and paint more often. Yesterday my boss gave me a day off, so I painted a little.


that's good, bro. With your skills I'm glad you building more. I gota almost argue every time just to get a couple days at home. But that's life we gotta work to get the green.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ALL THE PAINT JOBS ARE LOOKING CLEAN FELLAS!


----------



## MAZDAT

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors



Did a little more painting today...


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...


 looking good George :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...


coming out cool jorge, cant wait to see it done !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx for the compliments guys!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...


Looks great man.


----------



## chilly willie

MAZDAT said:


> Applied the first color, oriental blue, it looks basic right now...its going to have another 3 to 4 more colors


Awesome jorgie, Keep this baby going my friend


----------



## chilly willie

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...


I like it alot.........


----------



## candilove

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...


looking good mazdat:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

i painted the top on  the 60 impala what do you guys think


----------



## chilly willie

*70 impy finished*

Ok fellas here you go. Finished my 70 impala. Im going to name her Foxy Lady. I hope you all like. Thanks to David anthoney Garcia for the pinstripe work. My pops for the first clearing And george "mazdat for the final clear. Peace.......


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> View attachment 389123
> View attachment 389124
> i painted the top on the 60 impala what do you guys think


Looks sweet bro :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here you go. Finished my 70 impala. Im going to name her Foxy Lady. I hope you all like. Thanks to David anthoney Garcia for the pinstripe work. My pops for the first clearing And george "mazdat for the final clear. Peace.......


Damit that looks good. Great job homie.


----------



## MAZDAT

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here you go. Finished my 70 impala. Im going to name her Foxy Lady. I hope you all like. Thanks to David anthoney Garcia for the pinstripe work. My pops for the first clearing And george "mazdat for the final clear. Peace.......


Just Beautiful!!!!:thumbsup:



















































Can I have it????


----------



## MAZDAT

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...




Painting again till Sunday, no time in the weekdays Going to make some panels in the white areas, combination of panels and fades I hope it turns out ok, this is my first multi-color job.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang! First of all that '70 is wicked!

And the '67 is coming along sweet!


----------



## MKD904

Great job in here fellas.


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...


THATS LOOKING SUPER SEXY!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Painting again till Sunday, no time in the weekdays Going to make some panels in the white areas, combination of panels and fades I hope it turns out ok, this is my first multi-color job.


:biggrin:I WOULDNT HAVE KNOWN IT WAS UR FIRST IF YA DIDNT SAY SO! LOL:rofl:


----------



## sinicle

LoLife4Life said:


> :biggrin:I WOULDNT HAVE KNOWN IT WAS UR FIRST IF YA DIDNT SAY SO! LOL:rofl:


true dat!


----------



## dink

*THATS ONE BAD 70 IMPALA:thumbsup:*


----------



## sandcast

Chilly, it really looks great


----------



## candilove

i painted the 60 today the top got a lil messed up it wasnt all dry but is fixable let me know what you guys think?


----------



## bigdogg323

candilove said:


> View attachment 389287
> View attachment 389288
> View attachment 389289
> View attachment 389290
> i painted the 60 today the top got a lil messed up it wasnt all dry but is fixable let me know what you guys think?


DAMN THATS SWEET :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


> View attachment 389123
> View attachment 389124
> i painted the top on the 60 impala what do you guys think


paint lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here you go. Finished my 70 impala. Im going to name her Foxy Lady. I hope you all like. Thanks to David anthoney Garcia for the pinstripe work. My pops for the first clearing And george "mazdat for the final clear. Peace.......


that 70 is just plain sickness!! whats the asking price?!


----------



## MAZDAT

What do you guys think of these skirts?


----------



## candilove

i did the final clear on my 63 impala my daughter painted this mustang let me know what you think?


----------



## truscale

MAZDAT said:


> Here's Chilly Willies 70 Impala....


I like this :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> What do you guys think of these skirts?


They look great to me!! I dig the flush look on skirts. :h5:


----------



## Tonioseven

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here you go. Finished my 70 impala. Im going to name her Foxy Lady. I hope you all like. Thanks to David anthoney Garcia for the pinstripe work. My pops for the first clearing And george "mazdat for the final clear. Peace.......


*BEAUTIFUL work on her!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more painting today...



*Coming along WELL!!!  :thumbsup:*


----------



## candilove

my kids line up charlies 66nova daisys pink mustang they did there painting themself just a lil help fron dad what do you guys think


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

candilove said:


> View attachment 390419
> View attachment 390420
> View attachment 390421
> View attachment 390422
> View attachment 390423
> my kids line up charlies 66nova daisys pink mustang they did there painting themself just a lil help fron dad what do you guys think


paint jobs came out great!!!like glass!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little work on the 2nd Merc, added some skirts, skirts is still a little rough, I'm finishing them tomorrow. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas keep them pics coming!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little work on the 2nd Merc, added some skirts, skirts is still a little rough, I'm finishing them tomorrow. What do you guys think?


Lookin good sofar.


----------



## TINGOS

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas here you go. Finished my 70 impala. Im going to name her Foxy Lady. I hope you all like. Thanks to David anthoney Garcia for the pinstripe work. My pops for the first clearing And george "mazdat for the final clear. Peace.......


Super badass wey


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little work on the 2nd Merc, added some skirts, skirts is still a little rough, I'm finishing them tomorrow. What do you guys think?


Damn jorge the merc lookin badass bro :thumbsup: 


Makes me wanna bring mines out :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good sofar.



Thanx!



bigdogg323 said:


> Damn jorge the merc lookin badass bro :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Makes me wanna bring mines out :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little work on the 2nd Merc, added some skirts, skirts is still a little rough, I'm finishing them tomorrow. What do you guys think?


Looks good J.


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little bit of work today on 49 SLEDAN, scratch building the door panels, what do you think so far?


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of work today on 49 SLEDAN, scratch building the door panels, what do you think so far?


:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of work today on 49 SLEDAN, scratch building the door panels, what do you think so far?


those look real good jorge !!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

gseeds said:


> those look real good jorge !!



X2uffin:


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of work today on 49 SLEDAN, scratch building the door panels, what do you think so far?


Damm them are nice door panels.


----------



## dig_derange

excellent works fellas. :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of work today on 49 SLEDAN, scratch building the door panels, what do you think so far?


Looking good, Jorge.


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> :thumbsup:






gseeds said:


> those look real good jorge !!


Thanx Gary!!!



85 Biarittz said:


> X2uffin:


Thanx Charles!!!



halfasskustoms said:


> Damm them are nice door panels.





bugs-one said:


> Looking good, Jorge.



Thanx guys for all the compliments!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little more work on the 2nd Merc, smooth out the skirt, and added a little primer, I still have way to go, its getting there slowly buy surely


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more work on the 2nd Merc, smooth out the skirt, and added a little primer, I still have way to go, its getting there slowly buy surely


coming along real good Jeorge love door panels :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

anyone heard from jimbo lately?!


----------



## chilly willie

*Gary Seeds Portfolio, Custom painter*

Wats up fellas, i was out and about with pops today. And found the new issue of scale auto. Just want to share this interview of the one and only Gary Seeds. Awesome job gary and great interview. This Down 2 Scale member really is a work of art. Enjoy fellas!


----------



## halfasskustoms

chilly willie said:


> Wats up fellas, i was out and about with pops today. And found the new issue of scale auto. Just want to share this interview of the one and only Gary Seeds. Awesome job gary and great interview. This Down 2 Scale member really is a work of art. Enjoy fellas!


Dude that a great post. Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## bigdogg323

hocknberry said:


> anyone heard from jimbo lately?!


:biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

every body's builds are looking good!! I like the door panels Jorge and the second merc is looking sweet.... Congrats on the mag coverage "G".... 2012 is only gonna get better!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Early mug shot of 49 SLEDAN....


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> every body's builds are looking good!! I like the door panels Jorge and the second merc is looking sweet.... Congrats on the mag coverage "G".... 2012 is only gonna get better!!!


Thanx Lorenzo


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Early mug shot of 49 SLEDAN....


nice lookin mug jorge :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Are those the skirts from kit on the second merc Maz??


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Are those the skirts from kit on the second merc Maz??


No, I made those


----------



## warsr67

*Grenade 50 chevy pu*

Hey fellas finally got the paint down on the grenade. Hope you like it:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> No, I made those


Sweet!! Stas chingon loco!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

The grenade is looking good pops!!


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> Hey fellas finally got the paint down on the grenade. Hope you like it:thumbsup:


Looking good Willie Sr.!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Sweet!! Stas chingon loco!!


Thanx bro


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Looking good Willie Sr.!!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS MAZDAT AND LORENZO COOL


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> The grenade is looking good pops!!


:thumbsup:x2ooo.......:guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Early mug shot of 49 SLEDAN....


:worship: :worship: :boink:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Saw this the other day reminded me of u mike lol!!!


----------



## TINGOS

MAZDAT said:


> Early mug shot of 49 SLEDAN....


OH MAN I LIKE THIS PIC.SHE IS SMILING AT ME.LOL.PRETTY


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> Wats up fellas, i was out and about with pops today. And found the new issue of scale auto. Just want to share this interview of the one and only Gary Seeds. Awesome job gary and great interview. This Down 2 Scale member really is a work of art. Enjoy fellas!


thanks willie, the work from down 2 scale is looking great guys !!!!
heres two i just got done,the 66 caprice and the 65 chop top.
































more pics in my tread.


----------



## dig_derange

wow.. love that chopped 65!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great work fellas keep them pics coming!!!


----------



## ricezart

gseeds said:


> thanks willie, the work from down 2 scale is looking great guys !!!!
> heres two i just got done,the 66 caprice and the 65 chop top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my tread.


beautiful, sweet builds


----------



## layinlowhobbies

great work fellas keep up good work,i am big fan of your club.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TINGOS

gseeds said:


> thanks willie, the work from down 2 scale is looking great guys !!!!
> heres two i just got done,the 66 caprice and the 65 chop top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my tread.


nombre these are f---ing bad.Too o.g. a class all on its own.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up homies , evryones build r looking very nice hey gary congrats on the mag spread. great work going on here, well for me i have some build comeing soon stay tune homies


----------



## chevyman1962

im working on a 62 Impala


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> was up homies , evryones build r looking very nice hey gary congrats on the mag spread. great work going on here, well for me i have some build comeing soon stay tune homies


YOU NO THE RULE WOODGRAIN. AS BIGDOGG WOULD SAY, PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED. LMFAO.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LATIN SKULL said:


> YOU NO THE RULE WOODGRAIN. AS BIGDOGG WOULD SAY, PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED. LMFAO.


dont worry eddie u know me homie there coming soon n you know it dog


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT VATO!!


----------



## candilove

all shaved sun roof hood hindge and bellflower pipes hopefully ill paint it today


----------



## bigdogg323

here's sum pics DA (highlander64) sent me awhile back


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice builds like always ! :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

shes all painted foil later on tonight and final clear tomorrow let me know what you guys think


----------



## halfasskustoms

bigdogg323 said:


> here's sum pics DA (highlander64) sent me awhile back


Holy fuck those look good. More pics more pics.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

was up brothers , does anybody know in wat topic is the how to do fiberglass speaker box is at. i looked for it in the resin topic but didnt find it ( thnxz homie ) can some one please help thnxz layitlow homies n brothers


----------



## MAZDAT

The 2nd Merc!!! Body work pretty much done, need to wet sand and then paint...I hope


----------



## rollindeep408

Sick!!!!!


----------



## sneekyg909

MAZDAT said:


> The 2nd Merc!!! Body work pretty much done, need to wet sand and then paint...I hope


L:wow:ks good the way it is now...:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

sr.woodgrain said:


> was up brothers , does anybody know in wat topic is the how to do fiberglass speaker box is at. i looked for it in the resin topic but didnt find it ( thnxz homie ) can some one please help thnxz layitlow homies n brothers


im pretty sure its in one of panchos threads:thumbsup:i need to try my hand at it too


----------



## LoLife4Life

CAN I HAVE IT JORGE!!


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> CAN I HAVE IT JORGE!!


Sure, after the meeting...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

COAST2COAST said:


> im pretty sure its in one of panchos threads:thumbsup:i need to try my hand at it too


 thnxz coast


----------



## pancho1969

MAZDAT said:


> The 2nd Merc!!! Body work pretty much done, need to wet sand and then paint...I hope


Likeing all the mods on this


----------



## just ripe

2011


----------



## OFDatTX

MAZDAT said:


> Early mug shot of 49 SLEDAN....



man I am loving this shot rite here much props homie :thumbsup:

what base coat you used for it?


----------



## MAZDAT

OFDatTX said:


> man I am loving this shot rite here much props homie :thumbsup:
> 
> what base coat you used for it?


Thanx for the compliments!! I used gold base


----------



## OFDatTX

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx for the compliments!! I used gold base


u used the candy gold or the metallic gold coat?


----------



## MAZDAT

OFDatTX said:


> u used the candy gold or the metallic gold coat?


The gold metalic


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> The 2nd Merc!!! Body work pretty much done, need to wet sand and then paint...I hope









ANOTHER BADDDDDDDDDDDD RIDE GEORGE:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

LITTLE HINGING ON 70


----------



## candilove

warsr67 said:


> LITTLE HINGING ON 70


looks good


----------



## MAZDAT

Based the 2nd merc, and kandied, The color is not what it suppose to be, it was suppose to look different, it still came out ok I think, what do you guys think?


----------



## MAZDAT

MAZDAT said:


> The gold metalic


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> LITTLE HINGING ON 70
> 
> :biggrin: nice hinging :thumbsup:


:biggrin:nice hinging!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Based the 2nd merc, and kandied, The color is not what it suppose to be, it was suppose to look different, it still came out ok I think, what do you guys think?


nice color.....:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## MKD904

The color looks really good.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Based the 2nd merc, and kandied, The color is not what it suppose to be, it was suppose to look different, it still came out ok I think, what do you guys think?


CAME OUT GOOD MAZDAT. BUT IF YOUR NOT SATISFIED JUST WET SAND AN RE PAINT IT DOG.


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> CAME OUT GOOD MAZDAT. BUT IF YOUR NOT SATISFIED JUST WET SAND AN RE PAINT IT DOG.


I think it will be ok, I'm going to water sand and clear it tomorrow, in time for Sunday's meeting


----------



## OFDatTX

MAZDAT said:


>


thanks bro appreciate it!


----------



## warsr67

candilove said:


> looks good



THANKS OSCAR ,TAKING IT TO MEETING ON SUNDAY.


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Early mug shot of 49 SLEDAN....


SAW THIS 1:1 and reminded me of urs


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> SAW THIS 1:1 and reminded me of urs



Thanx Lorenzo!! Looks like the same color too


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

a day late but just wanted to stop by and say HAPPY THANKSGIVING to the D2S family. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> Based the 2nd merc, and kandied, The color is not what it suppose to be, it was suppose to look different, it still came out ok I think, what do you guys think?


LOL my 1:1 s10.....we based in roman red (i love impala's) and pavo purple...exactly like your base! it looks ugly at first, but comes around under kandy!! the merc looks good bro!! almost a flip flop green to purple?!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## candilove

had a great time at the meeting thanx willie for hosting the meeting at your house, all the builds are looking good keep up the good work brothers DOWN 2 SCALE


----------



## chevyman1962

yeah it was a good day had a blast at the meeting. thanks Willie for hosting the meeting


----------



## chilly willie

chevyman1962 said:


> yeah it was a good day had a blast at the meeting. thanks Willie for hosting the meeting





candilove said:


> had a great time at the meeting thanx willie for hosting the meeting at your house, all the builds are looking good keep up the good work brothers DOWN 2 SCALE


Not a problem my brothers. You all are welcome at my house anytime. Great day fellas


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx Willie for having us over your house, I had a great time hanging out with my club brothers:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Got the 2nd Merc cleared yesterday, with a little of a mishap, I'm sure Willie Jr. of going to post a pic of what happened:twak:


----------



## dig_derange

Merc is looking incredible!


----------



## LoLife4Life

had a great time fellas enjoyed the laughs!!! and thanks again to the host of the evening willie ....ill keep it short so mazdat dont get mad


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I TOO HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE MEETING. THANKS GUYS FOR MAKING MY HOMIE JOSE FEEL RIGHT AT HOME...WILLIE THANKS FOR OPENING THE DOORS TO YOUR HOUSE TO US BROTHERS.


----------



## bigdogg323

so where's the pics at :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Got the 2nd Merc cleared yesterday, with a little of a mishap, I'm sure Willie Jr. of going to post a pic of what happened:twak:


looks sweet jorge :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can i have it back now


----------



## warsr67

A FEW PICKS FROM OUR MEETING ON SUNDAY ,ABUILD DAY AND PROJECTS FOR 2012 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

A FEW PROJECTS


----------



## warsr67




----------



## jevries

GREAT pics, GREAT builds!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Ok fellas since my stuff is put away I haven't put in any work...so I got this at Sunday's meeting along with some paint thanks to laidframe THANKS BRO! so here we go it's a 5.0 mustang vert I got the base laid it's lime gold with flakes gonna shoot a candy apple red over it..


----------



## Laidframe

LoLife4Life said:


> Ok fellas since my stuff is put away I haven't put in any work...so I got this at Sunday's meeting along with some paint thanks to laidframe THANKS BRO! so here we go it's a 5.0 mustang vert I got the base laid it's lime gold with flakes gonna shoot a candy apple red over it..


Man that looks good, glad you could use it.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks Dave this is the red over it..in the sun u can see the gold under it looks sweet..


----------



## LoLife4Life

LAID THE RED TODAY..


----------



## topd0gg

crazy skillzz


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys doesn't the guy on the far left look like henry :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyman1962

bigdogg323 said:


> View attachment 401780
> 
> hey guys doesn't the guy on the far left look like henry :roflmao: :roflmao:


 it sure does they say everyone has a twin :rofl:


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


>


Man those are great lookin.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Made this video from the anniversary meeting ENJOY!!
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/88b5e5da.mp4


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoLife4Life said:


> Made this video from the anniversary meeting ENJOY!!http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/88b5e5da.mp4


Looks kool man


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Made this video from the anniversary meeting ENJOY!!
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/88b5e5da.mp4


:thumbsup: nice video hijo!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Quick mock up of the mustang


----------



## LoLife4Life

NOT SURE WHAT COLOR TO DO THE UP TOP AND AND INTERIOR ANY SUGESTIONS???


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> NOT SURE WHAT COLOR TO DO THE UP TOP AND AND INTERIOR ANY SUGESTIONS???




What happened to the marble finish???


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little bit of work on 49 SLEDAN yesterday, working on the interior, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> What happened to the marble finish???


U saw it before I was done so I knew u were gonnna steal my idea so I changed it up... Lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

the sledan is looking sweet.... Can I barrow it when it's done???


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> the sledan is looking sweet.... Can I barrow it when it's done???


I'll think about it....



































NO:buttkick:


----------



## MAZDAT

Sanded the 2nd Merc, specially the hood... Applied the final coat of clear yesterday


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:awesome work....makes me wannna put my merc back in the box and wait till your shine dies down:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of work on 49 SLEDAN yesterday, working on the interior, what do you guys think so far?





MAZDAT said:


> Sanded the 2nd Merc, specially the hood... Applied the final coat of clear yesterday



*These look great so far! :thumbsup:*


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of work on 49 SLEDAN yesterday, working on the interior, what do you guys think so far?


Man that's BadAss lookin. Love how its a 4 door.


----------



## bugs-one

Mercs are looking bad ass, Jorge.


----------



## KBD2S

Whats up brothas.just passing through to say hi.


----------



## just ripe

KBD2S said:


> Whats up brothas.just passing through to say hi.


:biggrin: about time hijo....:wave:


----------



## MKD904

Both Mercs are beautiful....great job.


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the compliments!!! I appreciate it alot. I'm trying to get the 2nd Merc done for the meeting


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx guys for all the compliments!!! I appreciate it alot. I'm trying to get the 2nd Merc done for the meeting


ORALE MAZDAT!


----------



## KBD2S

just ripe said:


> :biggrin: about time hijo....:wave:


:wave:


----------



## crxlowrider

:wave::wave::wave::wave:whats good family. just stopping by showing some love. i have been building but nothing major haha. trying to get ready for the holidays and shows to start around here

heres a link to some of my recent builds 
http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t160/derbydeamon/builds for 2010/2011 builds/


----------



## LoLife4Life

The builds look good bro I like ur garage to..


----------



## LoLife4Life

AFTER YESTERDAYS FREAK ACCIDENT I WAS ABLE TO SAVE THE MUSTANG... HERE IT IS AFTER 3 COATS OF CLEAR..


----------



## LoLife4Life

HERES THE INTERIOR FOR IT... gonna add some red trim when I get my stuff back out.. It'll do for now..


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> AFTER YESTERDAYS FREAK ACCIDENT I WAS ABLE TO SAVE THE MUSTANG... HERE IT IS AFTER 3 COATS OF CLEAR..


 mustang lookin good hijo.....


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> The builds look good bro I like ur garage to..


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks mike...


----------



## LoLife4Life

A QUICK MOCK UP JUST NEED FOIL, ENGINE AND SOME SMALL DETAILS AND WHALA...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

mustang looke great bro!!


----------



## GreenBandit

Never liked lowrider mustangs but this ones hot!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas!!! me either I'm a bit old school but all my stuffs put up and I got this from a club brother laidframe so I had to do sumtin sexy wit it...Plus u don't see to many models like this...


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> Thanks fellas!!! me either I'm a bit old school but all my stuffs put up and I got this from a club brother laidframe so I had to do sumtin sexy wit it...Plus u don't see to many models like this...


mustang looking good !! old school for sure. looks like it just stepped out of the late 80's or early 90's !! guys used to get shot over them D's back then !!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Yup "G" lost a couple of my friends older brothers back then when car jacking for d's was no joke..


----------



## 85 Biarittz

LoLife4Life said:


> A QUICK MOCK UP JUST NEED FOIL, ENGINE AND SOME SMALL DETAILS AND WHALA...


Nice build, looks good.


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> A QUICK MOCK UP JUST NEED FOIL, ENGINE AND SOME SMALL DETAILS AND WHALA...






LOOKING GREAT LO :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE UP DATE ON MY RIDE NEED SOME CLEAR


----------



## LoLife4Life

Posting gor the brotha chris it's his 50 & 40 p/u and his vert caddy..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks for the comps fellas...


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## MAZDAT

Working on the interior right now


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN THAT'S SICK!!!!! Jorge


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


>


LOOKS BADASS JORGE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 









NOW CAN I HAVE IT BACK  :biggrin: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sinicle

LoLife4Life said:


> DAMN THAT'S SICK!!!!! Jorge


X2!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Posting gor the brotha chris it's his 50 & 40 p/u and his vert caddy..


just like candy :boink: lookin good.......:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


>


hijole :worship::worship::boink:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> A LITTLE UP DATE ON MY RIDE NEED SOME CLEAR


:thumbsup: nice willie :wave::wave:


----------



## chilly willie

_Wats up fellas, Just a little reminder. This sunday is our Down 2 Scale christmas party. It will be held at Mikes house. If you need an addy hit me up on here or on Facebook. It will be at 2pm we will have some food and some drinks. And our gift exchange. Same game we played last year. Lots of fun. I will send you all a text and get woth you on wat you can bring to the feast. I knowyou will all be there for the festivities. Bring your new project for the model show. Merry Chritmas fellas, Peace Chilly willie_


----------



## chilly willie

hERE IS AN UPDATE ON MY 57 MAD... wAT YOU ALL THINK?


----------



## candilove

chilly willie said:


> hERE IS AN UPDATE ON MY 57 MAD... wAT YOU ALL THINK?


 the wagon looks good willie and ill see you sunday


----------



## LATIN SKULL

CARS ARE LOOKING GOOD FELLAS.


----------



## sneekyg909

MAZDAT said:


>


I like this ^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

What's up familia all builds are looking good


----------



## warsr67

50 up date


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN WILLIE GREENADE LOOKS SWEET AS FUCK MISTER KEEP IT UP SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> 50 up date


RANFLA IS LOOKING BAD ASS CARNAL!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little bit of flocking yesterday, still have to touch up alittle...


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of flocking yesterday, still have to touch up alittle...


LOOKS SMOOTH VL! BAD ASS INTERIOR.


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little bit of flocking yesterday, still have to touch up alittle...


:biggrin: nice.. :boink:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS SMOOTH VL! BAD ASS INTERIOR.


x2 vato loco can i have it


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful Merc


----------



## candilove

Jorge the mercury looks good hommie


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the comps!! Trying to get it done for January


----------



## LoLife4Life

Can I have it after January?? Looks super sweet...


----------



## LoLife4Life

STARTED THIS LET'S SEE WHAT I COME UP WITH...


----------



## GreenBandit

i like!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LoLife4Life said:


> A QUICK MOCK UP JUST NEED FOIL, ENGINE AND SOME SMALL DETAILS AND WHALA...


DAYUM That HORSE looks HOT !!!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks bro!! Just trying to do my part..


----------



## candilove

almost done


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies cant wait to get back into again!!


----------



## chevyman1962

had a great time at the meeting thanks Mike for hosting the meet at your place :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyman1962 said:


> had a great time at the meeting thanks Mike for hosting the meet at your place :thumbsup:


 X2  tks mike and the D2S mcc had a great time and tks for the invtite :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

*Down 2 Scale Chritmas Party 2011*

Well fellas, had a great time at the party. I would like to start off by saying thanks to our guest, Frank Biggdogg, Big mike Gonzales Our" behind the scene member. LOL, latin skullalways a pleasure having you bro, And our newest prospect Jose Ibarra hope you had a good time. And i would like to say congrates to our newest member Robert Linderman...AKA CRX Lowrider. Welcome to the family. Last but not the leastThank you Mike mendoza for horting the party at your house. Hijo dont ever think your alone here on LIL . We never left you homie. LOL You are not the lone Wolf. Well enjoy the pics..... And Merry Christmas to all the D2S family and everyone on LIL. Peace , Chilly Willie 
 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06957.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 



 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06949.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06947.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06943.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 





Select all/Unselect all 
Choose action ▾ [HR][/HR]
Delete selected Move selected Tag selected Generate link codes for selected 




Previous12345


----------



## chilly willie

Cont.... 
 
Click to add title


 DSC06983.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 




 
Click to add title


 DSC06977.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06970.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 





 
 
Click to add title


 DSC06969.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 
Click to add title


 DSC06968.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 Click to add title


----------



## chilly willie

Click to add title


 DSC07003.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 









 
Click to add title


 DSC07002.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 









 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06998.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 









 



 



 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC06992.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code


----------



## chilly willie

Click to add title


 DSC07024.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC07021.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 
Click to add title


 DSC07020.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 
Click to add title


 DSC07018.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 
Click to add title


----------



## chilly willie




----------



## chilly willie

Click to add title


 DSC07060.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC07057.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC07049.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 



 



 
Click to add title


 DSC07045.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move 
Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 







 



 
Click to add title


----------



## chilly willie

Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 




Click to add title


 DSC07042.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move


 

Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 




Click to add title


 DSC07041.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move


 

Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 




Click to add title


 DSC07040.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move


 

Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 




Click to add title


 DSC07038.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move


 

Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 




Click to add title


 DSC07037.jpg
Share|Edit|Delete|Move


 

Email & IM 



Direct link 



HTML code 



IMG code 




Click to add title


----------



## warsr67

chilly willie said:


> Well fellas, had a great time at the party. I would like to start off by saying thanks to our guest, Frank Biggdogg, Big mike Gonzales Our" behind the scene member. LOL, latin skullalways a pleasure having you bro, And our newest prospect Jose Ibarra hope you had a good time. And i would like to say congrates to our newest member Robert Linderman...AKA CRX Lowrider. Welcome to the family. Last but not the leastThank you Mike mendoza for horting the party at your house. Hijo dont ever think your alone here on LIL . We never left you homie. LOL You are not the lone Wolf. Well enjoy the pics..... And Merry Christmas to all the D2S family and everyone on LIL. Peace , Chilly Willie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> DSC06957.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|Move
> Email & IM
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link
> 
> 
> 
> HTML code
> 
> 
> 
> IMG code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> DSC06949.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|Move
> Email & IM
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link
> 
> 
> 
> HTML code
> 
> 
> 
> IMG code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> DSC06947.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|Move
> Email & IM
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link
> 
> 
> 
> HTML code
> 
> 
> 
> IMG code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to add title
> 
> 
> DSC06943.jpg
> Share|Edit|Delete|Move
> Email & IM
> 
> 
> 
> Direct link
> 
> 
> 
> HTML code
> 
> 
> 
> IMG code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select all/Unselect all
> Choose action ▾
> [HR][/HR]
> Delete selected Move selected Tag selected Generate link codes for selected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous12345




great time at our meeting ,seeing all the new rides for 2012 thanks mike for open up your home:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great to see everyone having A GOOD TIME. Merry Christmas to my D2S Brothers.

Don V.


----------



## warsr67

a few more pic.s








































































merrychristmas every one:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

ShowRodFreak said:


> Great to see everyone having A GOOD TIME. Merry Christmas to my D2S Brothers.
> 
> Don V.




same to you bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to

your mcc is amazing all your guys model cars are just flawless great work and happy holidays from your fellow hopper met8to have a safe one


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

TO ALL D2S BROS HAVE A MERRY CHRISTAMS SEE YOU IN 2012 STRONG!


----------



## just ripe

To all my D2S brothers, it was a pleasure having all of you over for our club Christmas party. It was good times, good food and good laughs! Congratulations to our new members and Merry Christmas to you and your families. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

I wish all my D2S brothers, and to all the Lay it Low members, a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

*D2S: Please have a very merry Christmas and an AWESOME new year!!* :h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats how you do it homies ! Looks like yaw had fun. Merry Christmas !

I love that Christmas tree !!!! 



warsr67 said:


> a few more pic.s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merrychristmas every one:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LLLLLOOOOOOOOOOKKKKK WHOS BACK HOMIES WOODGRAIN 

HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THE D2S BOTHERS AT THE XMAS PARTY METTING THNXZ MIKE FOR LETTING US USE UR HOUSE, THNX TO OUR GUESS BIG MIKE, EDDIE, JOSE,FRANK SR & JR GOOD TO SEE U GUYS AGAIN. EVERYONES W.I.P ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS. 2012 IS LOOKING STRONG FOR D2S , LET ME KEEP IT SHORT CUZ ITS TIME FOR ME TO GO BUILD .

HAVE A SAFE XMAS, TO ALL THE D2S BROTHERS N ALL LAY IT LOW BROTHERS


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> LLLLLOOOOOOOOOOKKKKK WHOS BACK HOMIES WOODGRAIN
> 
> HAD A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THE D2S BOTHERS AT THE XMAS PARTY METTING THNXZ MIKE FOR LETTING US USE UR HOUSE, THNX TO OUR GUESS BIG MIKE, EDDIE, JOSE,FRANK SR & JR GOOD TO SEE U GUYS AGAIN. EVERYONES W.I.P ARE LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS. 2012 IS LOOKING STRONG FOR D2S , LET ME KEEP IT SHORT CUZ ITS TIME FOR ME TO GO BUILD .
> 
> HAVE A SAFE XMAS, TO ALL THE D2S BROTHERS N ALL LAY IT LOW BROTHERS


X2!!!!


----------



## crxlowrider

thanks to all the d2s family and so proud to be apart of the family. hope i can show some new stuff soon.


----------



## warsr67

crxlowrider said:


> thanks to all the d2s family and so proud to be apart of the family. hope i can show some new stuff soon.




WELCOME TO THE FAMILEY BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

crxlowrider said:


> thanks to all the d2s family and so proud to be apart of the family. hope i can show some new stuff soon.


WELCOME!!!!....DAMIT WELCOME!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> WELCOME TO THE FAMILEY BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 :h5::h5:


----------



## MAZDAT

The 2nd Merc is almost done, I may have it done by this weekend


----------



## candilove

nice merc jorge cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Welcome to our new members. Wow Those dogg dish caps look sweet.


Dayum...........it snowing in TEXAS. LOL burrrrrrrrr


----------



## sandcast

We are way north of you and we have no snow


----------



## Lownslow302

ShowRodFreak said:


> Welcome to our new members. Wow Those dogg dish caps look sweet.
> 
> 
> Dayum...........it snowing in TEXAS. LOL burrrrrrrrr


:roflmao:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

yeh it looks nice and shit! but let this shit start to melt and freeze! at night!! and thats when the real fun starts we dont know how to drive in this snow!!


----------



## Lownslow302

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> yeh it looks nice and shit! but let this shit start to melt and freeze! at night!! and thats when the real fun starts we dont know how to drive in this snow!!


im a boss in snow i got my license in a snow storm, even better with ice.


----------



## MAZDAT

Got the 2nd Merc done finally!!!! Another one for D2S 2011:thumbsup: What do you guys think?


----------



## OFDatTX

thats gangsta rite there!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Got the 2nd Merc done finally!!!! Another one for D2S 2011:thumbsup: What do you guys think?


LOOKS SIC BIG HAPPY. PICTURES DON'T PIC UP COLOR. IN PERSON COLOR IS BAD.


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Got the 2nd Merc done finally!!!! Another one for D2S 2011:thumbsup: What do you guys think?


:thumbsup: nice hijo ....:worship::worship::boink:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Got the 2nd Merc done finally!!!! Another one for D2S 2011:thumbsup: What do you guys think?




RIDE CAME OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

LAID SOME CLEAR TODAY


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> LAID SOME CLEAR TODAY


wow lookin good!!!! :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

merry christmas bros


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats one sick MERC! LOVE THE STANCE BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## El Joker

Feliz Navidad Jorge
Can't wait for your 2012 builds


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> LAID SOME CLEAR TODAY



Coming out really nice Willie Sr.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> thats one sick MERC! LOVE THE STANCE BRO:thumbsup:



Thanx Gil!!



El Joker said:


> Feliz Navidad Jorge
> Can't wait for your 2012 builds


Thanx bro!!


----------



## MAZDAT

I lowered the 2nd Merc a little more, I think it looks a little better


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> I lowered the 2nd Merc a little more, I think it looks a little better


 LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY BIG HAPPY. NOW FINISH UP THAT SIC RED MERCURY.


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKS GOOD EITHER WAY BIG HAPPY. NOW FINISH UP THAT SIC RED MERCURY.


Thanx!!! I'm going back on it tonite


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Got the 2nd Merc done finally!!!! Another one for D2S 2011:thumbsup: What do you guys think?


THAT'S BADASS RIGHT THERE MAZ... LOVE IT.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

warsr67 said:


> LAID SOME CLEAR TODAY


SIR, THIS IS COMING OUT FINE!!! ANOTHER ONE FROM THE HINGE MAN.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow Merc looks sweet


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the compliments!!! Well, I'm back on the 49 Lead Sledan, working on the interior, I made the headliner last night, ready for fuzzy fur


----------



## chevyman1962

good work on the Merc :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

paint laid down on 39 cleared hood only


----------



## warsr67

cleared hood only


----------



## warsr67




----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> paint laid down on 39 cleared hood


paint look sick!!!!:guns: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

1658.jpg[/IMG] :biggrin: working on merc for 2012 shows..:nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe




----------



## chevyman1962

just ripe said:


>


coming out bad ass Mike


----------



## bigdogg323

TO ALL THE DOWN-II-SCALE MCC HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS


----------



## chris hicks

HEY!!! my bro's i finally got this laptop to write so i want to wish all my bro's and their fams. a happy new years and the whole LIL family!!!!!!


----------



## candilove

the 63"KB's crusher" completed..







60 impala new project for 2012







"orange bang"...and finaly "el wino"







all this project for 2012 happy new years family stay safe


----------



## MAZDAT

candilove said:


> the 63"KB's crusher" completed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 impala new project for 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "orange bang"...and finaly "el wino"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all this project for 2012 happy new years family stay safe




Looking good Oscar!!!! I want to wish everyone a Safe and Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAPPY NEW YEARS FELLAS!! HERES TO BIG THINGS IN 2012...SALUD


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## gseeds

all the models are looking great !! the paint on the merc is just too sick !! looks like 2012 is going to be a great year for the contest tables !! happy new year everyone !!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL MY DOWN 2 SCALE BROTHERS AND LAYITLOW FRIENDS, MY 2012 BRING YOU ALL LOTS OF BLESSINGS AND LOVE 


FROM SR. WOODGRAIN


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's pics of chevyguy1962 deuce, coming out sweet Juan!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

THIS BABY IS WETTTTTTTTTTTTT.:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD.








MAZDAT said:


> Here's pics of chevyguy1962 deuce, coming out sweet Juan!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Here's pics of chevyguy1962 deuce, coming out sweet Juan!!!!:thumbsup:


it came out sweet Jorge :thumbsup: i should have the chassis done this week


----------



## candilove

chevyman1962 said:


> it came out sweet Jorge :thumbsup: i should have the chassis done this week


 62 came out sweet juan cant wait to see it finish


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> 1658.jpg[/IMG] :biggrin: working on merc for 2012 shows..:nicoderm::nicoderm:


Holy shit I love that. Great paint job.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Here's pics of chevyguy1962 deuce, coming out sweet Juan!!!!:thumbsup:


6deuce looks good! Cant wait for it to be done.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

halfasskustoms said:


> Holy shit I love that. Great paint job.


This is looking awsome Mike!


----------



## chevyman1962

thanks guys ill be working on the chassis and interior this week


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> 1658.jpg[/IMG] :biggrin: working on merc for 2012 shows..:nicoderm::nicoderm:



Looks great hijo!!! Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## warsr67

trying some paints ,green over a gray base ,just something in between ,other projects


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That Merc is sweet!!!Wild job!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

happy new year to all!! all rides looking sweet keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Happy new year D2S!!! Great stuff happenin' up in here!! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Here's pics of chevyguy1962 deuce, coming out sweet Juan!!!!:thumbsup:


62 lookin good :guns::guns:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Looking good Oscar!!!! I want to wish everyone a Safe and Happy New Year!!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

just ripe said:


> 62 lookin good :guns::guns:


 Thanks Mike almost done with the chassis than ill start with the interior. thanks to mazdat he cleared it for me


----------



## just ripe

[
IMG]http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l511/justripe/IMG_1656.jpg[/IMG]
53 hudson ragtop ready for 2012 shows........


----------



## just ripe




----------



## sinicle

that Hudson is SOOO clean! great job:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


>



WOW!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


>


MEAN ASS RANFLA HIJO!


----------



## warsr67

just ripe said:


> [
> IMG]http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l511/justripe/IMG_1656.jpg[/IMG]
> 53 hudson ragtop ready for 2012 shows........







53 IS READY FOR THE GRAND NATIONALS THIS MONTH BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> 53 hudson ragtop ready for 2012 shows........


WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean hudson!! great attention to detail my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

*thanx for comp!!! guys.....:biggrin:*


----------



## candilove

:biggrin: whats up family


----------



## ShowRodFreak

candilove said:


> :biggrin: whats up family


TGIF thats what. LOL :wave:


----------



## chris hicks

What's up my d2s bro's! i just want to say mike that hudson is sweet big bro and thank's to ROGER for yeasterday i had a great time wit everybody!!!! and i just want to let everybody know ive been kinda sick lateley but im doing fine now back at the table hopefully i can get my projects done for the show!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Clean Hudson congratulations on such a fine build!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

chris hicks said:


> What's up my d2s bro's! i just want to say mike that hudson is sweet big bro and thank's to ROGER for yeasterday i had a great time wit everybody!!!! and i just want to let everybody know ive been kinda sick lateley but im doing fine now back at the table hopefully i can get my projects done for the show!!!!!!


GET THOSE PROJECTS DONE HOMEBOY, AN REPRESENT.


----------



## chevyman1962

Mike that Hudson came out sweet


----------



## just ripe

thanx bros...:wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

Any of you guys have a set of show pipes off the Revell 49 Merc kit? I need some. Let me know. Thanx


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Any of you guys have a set of show pipes off the Revell 49 Merc kit? I need some. Let me know. Thanx


:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> :biggrin:


:dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

MAZDAT said:


> Any of you guys have a set of show pipes off the Revell 49 Merc kit? I need some. Let me know. Thanx


I have trades, cash, blue chip stamps, food stamps


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> I have trades, cash, blue chip stamps, food stamps


what no coupons :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT

Chuco gonna hook it up!!! Thanx Eddie!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

ORALE BIG HAPPY.


----------



## candilove

vatos locos forever


----------



## LATIN SKULL

candilove said:


> vatos locos forever


CON GANAS CRUZITO.


----------



## bigdogg323

oraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

For 10 years, I've been star-trekking through the Twilight Zone.


----------



## MAZDAT

Chicano U-Turrrrrnnn


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Chuco gonna hook it up!!! Thanx Eddie!!!!:thumbsup:



orale chuco what ju doing vato :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

I SEE A PATTERN HERE  hno: hno: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life

HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY FRANK..


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> orale chuco what ju doing vato :biggrin: :roflmao:


HAHA. GETTING DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN VATOS, NOW I NO WHY I LIKE PAINTING MODELS.


----------



## RaiderPride

bigdogg323 said:


> Hey Willie!!!! Put you're shirt back on!!!


----------



## candilove

magic'' me das esquina yo te doy esquina''


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

ANYBODY HV A 55 BEL AIR RAG FOR SALE? NOT BUILT OF CORSE.


----------



## Laidframe

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ANYBODY HV A 55 BEL AIR RAG FOR SALE? NOT BUILT OF CORSE.


I think I have one, PM me


----------



## warsr67

working on interior for cutti.


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice!!! Is that hand painted wood interior?


----------



## warsr67

sneekyg909 said:


> Nice!!! Is that hand painted wood interior?


No they come with the kit.


----------



## warsr67

IN BETWEEN PROJECTS


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

Laidframe said:


> I think I have one, PM me


THANKS FOR THE KIT.


----------



## Laidframe

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS FOR THE KIT.


NP, glad I could help. Make sure to post some progress pics


----------



## warsr67

cutti engine work .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

real nice !


----------



## chilly willie

Happy Bithday, Justripe . Hope you have a great day from your Down 2 Scale brothers. ........ Here are some words of wisdom for your day....








Birthdays are like boogers, the more you have the harder it is to breathe. ......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HIJO, DON'T GET TO FADED . 8)


----------



## chris hicks

maaaaaann! happy birthday mr. mike i hope you a great one my brother!!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Engine looking good Willie


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Have a Good one


----------



## MAZDAT

Happy Birthday Hijo!!!! I hope you have a good one bro:thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

57 nomad cleared fellas, Hope you like it........


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

57 Nomad looks firme man!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

OF COURSE I LIKE THE 57. BUT ONE QUESTION. CAN I BORROW IT?


----------



## candilove

happy b day mike


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I want to wish my brother Mike a.k.a just ripe a happy birthday, sorry I'm late but I do hope you're having a blast... This is for you my brother...

Happy. Birthday to you,(cha cha cha).happy birthday to you, (cha cha cha). Happy birthday dear miiike, happy birthday to youuu!!! And many mooooore!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

57 nomad looking good homie like them patterns:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

Laidframe said:


> NP, glad I could help. Make sure to post some progress pics


FOR SURE!


----------



## Tonioseven

LATIN SKULL said:


> OF COURSE I LIKE THE 57. BUT ONE QUESTION. CAN I BORROW IT?


*I dig it and can I borrow it when he's done with it?!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little work on the Lead Sledan, engine compartment, and interior. Interior is pretty much done, working on the engine now. No pics on the engine and interior yet.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Very clean,MAZDAT! I love the color!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

SEPERATED, ORGANIZED, AND READY FOR PAINT.


----------



## MAZDAT

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Very clean,MAZDAT! I love the color!


Thanx bro


----------



## ShowRodFreak

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little work on the Lead Sledan, engine compartment, and interior. Interior is pretty much done, working on the engine now. No pics on the engine and interior yet.


Detail is looking Sharp


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

PAINTS MIXED:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Jorge, it looks AWESOME!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

* :h5: thanx brothers!!!!:rimshot: :rimshot:*


----------



## just ripe

interior for 49 merc.....:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> *Jorge, it looks AWESOME!!!* :thumbsup:


Thanx Antonio!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> interior for 49 merc.....:biggrin:




Looking sharp Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## KBD2S

Whats up brothas.Just spoke to Robert(cops on payroll)He would like to prospect with us.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> Looking sharp Mike:thumbsup:


This is sweet!!The shifter is a nice touch!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Working on the motor, going simple with a flathead V8...


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Antonio!!!


:thumbsup: *Has anyone heard from Jimbo?!* :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> :thumbsup: *Has anyone heard from Jimbo?!* :dunno:


No, he hasn't been on here for awhile.


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good fellas! Can't wait to see them cars at the shows.


----------



## MAZDAT

Got the motor done and put in!!! What do you guys think?


----------



## MKD904

Really nice.


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Got the motor done and put in!!! What do you guys think?


:worship:sick hijo!!!!:guns: :guns:


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag

*T T T for some sic work !!! *


----------



## MAZDAT

MKD904 said:


> Really nice.




Thanx bro!!


just ripe said:


> :worship:sick hijo!!!!:guns: :guns:




Thanx Mike!!


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Got the motor done and put in!!! What do you guys think?


damn jorge that merc is just sick bro keep up the great work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> damn jorge that merc is just sick bro keep up the great work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


Thanx Frank!!! I'm trying


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMM MAZDAT AND HIJO U GUYS ARE KILLING THOSE MERCURYS BROTHAS, SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

I WANT TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON CHILLY WILLIE .:thumbsup::thumbsup: MAY YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND MANY BLESSING THROUGHT THE COMMING YEAR.:guns::guns:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> I WANT TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON CHILLY WILLIE .:thumbsup::thumbsup: MAY YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND MANY BLESSING THROUGHT THE COMMING YEAR.:guns::guns:


X2 BROTHA!


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM MAZDAT AND HIJO U GUYS ARE KILLING THOSE MERCURYS BROTHAS, SICKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!:thumbsup:


Thanx Chuco!!!! I'm gonna start on another Merc pretty soon


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> I WANT TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON CHILLY WILLIE .:thumbsup::thumbsup: MAY YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND MANY BLESSING THROUGHT THE COMMING YEAR.:guns::guns:



X3:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

warsr67 said:


> I WANT TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON CHILLY WILLIE .:thumbsup::thumbsup: MAY YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND MANY BLESSING THROUGHT THE COMMING YEAR.:guns::guns:


x4 homie sr


----------



## CHR1S619

Looking good!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> 57 nomad cleared fellas, Hope you like it........


VERY NICE WILLIE


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Got the motor done and put in!!! What do you guys think?


DAMN MAZ THAT'S SOME NICE DETAIL.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

warsr67 said:


> I WANT TO SAY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SON CHILLY WILLIE .:thumbsup::thumbsup: MAY YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND MANY BLESSING THROUGHT THE COMMING YEAR.:guns::guns:


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER, MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE TO COME... ENJOY.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Chuco!!!! I'm gonna start on another Merc pretty soon


ANOTHER ONE BIG HAPPY! DAMMMMMM, I WAS THINKING ABOUT DOIN ONE BUT AFTER HEARING AN SEEING THESE MERCURYS I'LL PASS. OH I KNOW I BUILD ONE AN JUST MAKE SURE AT THE SHOWS NOT TO PUT MY "SHIT" NEXT TO YOUR GUYS, AN GET SMASHED ON BY U GUYS.8)


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That's some details in the Sledan motor!I'm just barely learning how wire and plumb,I love how brought that engine bay to life.


----------



## MAZDAT

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That's some details in the Sledan motor!I'm just barely learning how wire and plumb,I love how brought that engine bay to life.


Thanx Angel!!! I'm learning how to plumb too


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> ANOTHER ONE BIG HAPPY! DAMMMMMM, I WAS THINKING ABOUT DOIN ONE BUT AFTER HEARING AN SEEING THESE MERCURYS I'LL PASS. OH I KNOW I BUILD ONE AN JUST MAKE SURE AT THE SHOWS NOT TO PUT MY "SHIT" NEXT TO YOUR GUYS, AN GET SMASHED ON BY U GUYS.8)


Yeah right Chuco, you get down like Jame Brown!!!! Its actually going to be a 54 Mercury Monterey that I just got, its a resin


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Yeah right Chuco, you get down like Jame Brown!!!! Its actually going to be a 54 Mercury Monterey that I just got, its a resin


:wow:  uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Posting these for chris his 50 P/U Hard Times...


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BROTHER, MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE TO COME... ENJOY.


:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> DAMN MAZ THAT'S SOME NICE DETAIL.



Thanx Lalo!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

LoLife4Life said:


> Posting these for chris his 50 P/U Hard Times...


Wow, that things tough. Gotta keep us posted with this one!


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Is the suspension painted or plated. If it is painted wat color is it?


----------



## chris hicks

thank's for the comps. the suspension is alclad chrome homie. and happy belated birthday CHILLY!!!!!! i hope you had a gerat time brother and before i forget! MAZ that merc. is looking sweet bro!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> Posting these for chris his 50 P/U Hard Times...




CHRIS THIS RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD , :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

yeah it is !


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Wat r the proper steps when painting with alclad


----------



## Lownslow302

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Wat r the proper steps when painting with alclad


shits gotta be gloss as fuck. black is what you should use but you can use gloss white or blue if you want a different hue ive done all 3 i prefer white.

your AB has to be on point the lighter you can shoot the better, i shoot around 10 psi a about 5 inches from the part.


----------



## chris hicks

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Wat r the proper steps when painting with alclad


1st. i spray gloss blk. let dry for about a hr. and then spray real light coats to you get the chrome look, when i spray the chrome i use a blow dryer it seems to bring the chrome out kool-aid.........


----------



## chris hicks

Lownslow302 said:


> shits gotta be gloss as fuck. black is what you should use but you can use gloss white or blue if you want a different hue ive done all 3 i prefer white.your AB has to be on point the lighter you can shoot the better, i shoot around 10 psi a about 5 inches from the part.


a low! i didnt use a a/b gun i use the alclad that now comes in a can....


----------



## jevries

Looks sick already!



LoLife4Life said:


> Posting these for chris his 50 P/U Hard Times...


----------



## chris hicks

thank's J. that meens alot to me coming from a great builder that i look up too!!!!!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

chris hicks said:


> a low! i didnt use a a/b gun i use the alclad that now comes in a can....


i tried it before spaztik chrome is better than aclad but it costs more too


----------



## warsr67




----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Posting these for chris his 50 P/U Hard Times...


:thumbsup:50 pickup lookin good chris...


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

That 50 pick up is bad ass..... always super nice work in the d2s thread keep up the good work guys


----------



## ShowRodFreak

OK. Finally snagged one for my 1/18 scale 64 Imp die cast. I hope these are killer when I see them in person


----------



## LoLife4Life

Wow those r sweet only if they were 1:25


----------



## LoLife4Life

UPDATES ON CHRIS's 50 P/U ENGINE


----------



## MAZDAT

Where's your updates??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That 50 looks killer,Chris, I hope mine comes out to that standard,I doubt it!


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Where's your updates??


WHO??? me...


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> WHO??? me...


yeah


----------



## KOOL-AID23

Can u post a pic of the alclad can. And wher can i buy it?


----------



## MAZDAT

My next project soon....


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> My next project soon....


:wow: :drama:


----------



## MAZDAT

Almost...


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> yeah


Soon maestro... Soon!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAESTRO!!! that merc is sick.... Is it gonna be ready for Sunday??


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> MAESTRO!!! that merc is sick.... Is it gonna be ready for Sunday??


Oh yeah!!!! Waiting for some handles for it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That is one sexy merc!


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Oh yeah!!!! Waiting for some handles for it


ORALEEEE!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

MAZDAT said:


> Almost...


man im feeling that


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> MAESTRO!!! that merc is sick.... Is it gonna be ready for Sunday??



Thanx Lorenzo!!



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That is one sexy merc!


Thanx!!!



Lownslow302 said:


> man im feeling that



Thanx Eso!!!! I don't have the doors on it yet because of the handles It'll be done Saturday...I hope


----------



## sinicle

hey Maz, I do upholstery 1:1, and the one thing I am dead set on when doing a complete (aside from ALL pleats lining up), is that the trunk match the doors/seats. that way, at show, when the trunk is open, it all matches. great attention to detail on the trunk panels!

....but the colors are backwards. I'M NOT KNOCKING OR "HATING", but the colors are backwards....


----------



## MAZDAT

sinicle said:


> hey Maz, I do upholstery 1:1, and the one thing I am dead set on when doing a complete (aside from ALL pleats lining up), is that the trunk match the doors/seats. that way, at show, when the trunk is open, it all matches. great attention to detail on the trunk panels!
> 
> ....but the colors are backwards. I'M NOT KNOCKING OR "HATING", but the colors are backwards....



I get what you are saying, I didn't want the trunk or interior look too dark, having more of the brown instead of the tan. Its all good Sin The way you say does make sense though, I'm building another custom pretty soon, I'll keep that in mind


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> Almost...


this is gonna look good at my house :biggrin:















































































jk jorge that merc is sick bro great job on it :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

MAZDAT said:


> Almost...


merc is gangsta bro ! :thumbsup::worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

bigdogg323 said:


> this is gonna look good at my house :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk jorge that merc is sick bro great job on it :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:




Thanx Frank!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

MAZDAT said:


> I get what you are saying, I didn't want the trunk or interior look too dark, having more of the brown instead of the tan. Its all good Sin The way you say does make sense though, I'm building another custom pretty soon, I'll keep that in mind


I'm sure only a dickhead like me would notice great build all the same! looks fucking SICK!!!


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Almost...



CLEAN MAZDAT :thumbsup: ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## MAZDAT

OFDatTX said:


> merc is gangsta bro ! :thumbsup::worship:


Thanx bro!!!



sinicle said:


> I'm sure only a dickhead like me would notice great build all the same! looks fucking SICK!!!



I didn't realize it either until you told me:facepalm:Its all good bro, thanx for the compliment!!!:biggrin:



warsr67 said:


> CLEAN MAZDAT :thumbsup: ALMOST READY FOR THE STREETS.



Yeah!!! Thanx Willie Sr.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Chris said it's ready for clear..


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Almost...


:wow:clean asssssssssss merc hijo..........:guns::guns:


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Chris said it's ready for clear..


:drama:


----------



## just ripe

wild 49 is ready for the show sunday !!


----------



## Lownslow302

damm that came out sick the monte wheels look right at home


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean merc! homie good luck at the show:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> wild 49 is ready for the show sunday !!




:thumbsup::worship::h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Wild 49 looks amazing as Hell!!Great job!!


----------



## warsr67

just ripe said:


> wild 49 is ready for the show sunday !!





MERC CAME OUT BADDDDDDDDDDDDDD MIKE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> wild 49 is ready for the show sunday !!


Holly he'll I love this merc. That paint is great lookin.


----------



## crxlowrider

MAZDAT said:


> Almost...


just realized this is right hand drive. this is SICK bro. keep up the good work. going to try getting pics up of bloodie marie. johan 66 cadillac ambulance turned into a hearse pushing 6 15 inch subs. 4 pumps plumbed.


----------



## warsr67

cutt almost ready for the streets


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum

THATS REALLY DOPE WOW GREAT WORK FAM


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets


WOW ! This thing is killer ! VERY VERY NICE JOB !


----------



## warsr67

Minidreams Inc. said:


> WOW ! This thing is killer ! VERY VERY NICE JOB !




thanks for the comps


----------



## rollindeep408

Been WAChing that cutt build up super nice and way to be different bro and than patterned out merc wow! Great work up in here as always guys


----------



## Lownslow302

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets


nice nice


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets


cutt is clean willie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Gilsdropshop1

cutt:thumbsup: looking good Willie!


----------



## chilly willie

just ripe said:


> wild 49 is ready for the show sunday !!


Mannnn mike This ride is somthing special bro. Love it. Make me want a corona. : )


----------



## chilly willie

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets


Hey pops this is sweeeet. . Good work as always


----------



## chilly willie

LoLife4Life said:


> Chris said it's ready for clear..


Come on chris Get her done. you only have 3 days . Looks good my brother. Now get to work


----------



## chilly willie

rollindeep408 said:


> Been WAChing that cutt build up super nice and way to be different bro and than patterned out merc wow! Great work up in here as always guys


Thanks bro for the compliments. Its what i call a labor of Love. Great Hobby


----------



## chilly willie

Tonioseven said:


>


Thanks brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, I finished my 57 nomad . Just in time for the grand Nationals. Needs a name any suggestions.......


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets


i love this color on the cuttles :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets





Looking g:thumbsupod Willie SR!!!!!



chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, I finished my 57 nomad . Just in time for the grand Nationals. Needs a name any suggestions.......





Super nice right here fellas!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

Time for me to contribute some pics 

Grown mans temptation Cadillac.... Inca gold and diamond dust lacquer 



















































Bloody Marie 1966 Cadillac Ambulance turned into a hearse. this one here is flat black color place base coat with dupli color metal speck red with lacquer clear..


























































And heres my current project. 32 speedwagon going to turn it into a rat rod i stretched the front frame rails a inch. going flat black with the woodgrain inserts and using a jeep grill for the headlight housing. everything else will be known once i know haha


----------



## LoLife4Life

NICE WORK EVERY ONE!!! keep them builds coming... I'll have some pics to post in a couple of weeks as soon as I get in the new place I'ma knock out a couple of builds..


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> NICE WORK EVERY ONE!!! keep them builds coming... I'll have some pics to post in a couple of weeks as soon as I get in the new place I'ma knock out a couple of builds..


You've been getting a place since December, or maybe even before that, how many places are you getting???


----------



## LoLife4Life

It's the same place we were suppose to be in there in November but the previous tenants didn't want to get out so the owner ha to go to court to get them out so they have to be out by the first week of Feb that's why all my stuffs in storage..


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> It's the same place we were suppose to be in there in November but the previous tenants didn't want to get out so the owner ha to go to court to get them out so they have to be out by the first week of Feb that's why all my stuffs in storage..


Its all good bro, tell them to hurry up


----------



## warsr67

crxlowrider said:


> Time for me to contribute some pics
> 
> Grown mans temptation Cadillac.... Inca gold and diamond dust lacquer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody Marie 1966 Cadillac Ambulance turned into a hearse. this one here is flat black color place base coat with dupli color metal speck red with lacquer clear..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres my current project. 32 speedwagon going to turn it into a rat rod i stretched the front frame rails a inch. going flat black with the woodgrain inserts and using a jeep grill for the headlight housing. everything else will be known once i know haha




rides are looking good bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> rides are looking good bro.:thumbsup:


:biggrin: x2 nice !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, I finished my 57 nomad . Just in time for the grand Nationals. Needs a name any suggestions.......


:thumbsup:nomad is sick hijo!!!


----------



## dyzcustoms

warsr67 said:


> cutt almost ready for the streets


I likes this!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, I finished my 57 nomad . Just in time for the grand Nationals. Needs a name any suggestions.......



*Seventh Sin*


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Crxlowrider your 66 hearse is badass!!Wish I could get my hands on a johan ambulance/hearse,been trying for years,to no avail.Kool name too!Gotta have a mirror in it somewhere...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, I finished my 57 nomad . Just in time for the grand Nationals. Needs a name any suggestions.......




can i have it wagon lol hahahahahahaha


----------



## chilly willie

sr.woodgrain said:


> can i have it wagon lol hahahahahahaha


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..... OK after the show mijo.....


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, here is my line up for the GRAND NATIONALS ROADSTER SHOW. What do you think guys. Were is the rest of down 2 scale members line up. Post up fellas


----------



## chilly willie

Old project back on the bench.....comming soon in 2012


----------



## Tonioseven

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is my line up for the GRAND NATIONALS ROADSTER SHOW. What do you think guys. Were is the rest of down 2 scale members line up. Post up fellas


----------



## rollindeep408

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, here is my line up for the GRAND NATIONALS ROADSTER SHOW. What do you think guys. Were is the rest of down 2 scale members line up. Post up fellas


Wow super nice line up clean paint


----------



## Lownslow302

chilly willie said:


> Old project back on the bench.....comming soon in 2012


now thats sick


----------



## crxlowrider

Thanks guys. I'll get pics of my lineup for the local show here in Wis that's coming up on the 5th of Feb. trying to get my rat rod 32Don Fink speed wagon done in time for the show too. Chilly all i have to say is i am GLAD i dont have people like you up here at my shows cause i wouldnt stand a chance at winning. looking good brothers.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


>


YEAH WHAT TONIO SAID.


----------



## MAZDAT

OK guys, here it is... 49 Lead Sledan...Australian old school style!!! Another one for Down2Scale 2012, and its ready for the streets of Pomona....


----------



## MAZDAT

Sorry Willie Jr, I got partial line up for the Grand National Roadster Show, the other are put away until the show date


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:beautiful!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

killer sleds homie!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Badass merc you got there. Love that 4 door. Clean work homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Sorry Willie Jr, I got partial line up for the Grand National Roadster Show, the other are put away until the show date


DAMM BIG HAPPY , SIC! I WOULD HATE TO BE IN THE SAME CATEGORY AS THESE RIDES AT THE SHOW. 8)


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Clean ass Mercs!!Both have the perfect stance,perfect mods, perfect paint,perfect everything,bro!!


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Sorry Willie Jr, I got partial line up for the Grand National Roadster Show, the other are put away until the show date





CLEAN MERC,S AS ALWAYS BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

THOSE ARE BAD ASS MERCS HANDS DOWN I HOPE MINE COMES OUT HALF AS GOOD..


----------



## oldskool 67

MAZDAT, the Mercs look bad ass. I went to the show yesterday and there were a couple of nice mercs already on the table but that 4 door is gonna blow em away. Nice work as always, congrats.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:beautiful!!



Thanx Coast!!!!



Gilsdropshop1 said:


> killer sleds homie!!!



Thanx Gil!!!



ART2ROLL said:


> Badass merc you got there. Love that 4 door. Clean work homie.:thumbsup:



Thanx bro!!!



LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM BIG HAPPY , SIC! I WOULD HATE TO BE IN THE SAME CATEGORY AS THESE RIDES AT THE SHOW. 8)




Not even Chuco, I'll be afraid to put them next to yours bro. Thanx for the compliment Chuco



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Clean ass Mercs!!Both have the perfect stance,perfect mods, perfect paint,perfect everything,bro!!





warsr67 said:


> CLEAN MERC,S AS ALWAYS BRO.:thumbsup::thumbsup:





LoLife4Life said:


> THOSE ARE BAD ASS MERCS HANDS DOWN I HOPE MINE COMES OUT HALF AS GOOD..




Thanx guys for all the compliments!!!! I appreciate it alot



oldskool 67 said:


> MAZDAT, the Mercs look bad ass. I went to the show yesterday and there were a couple of nice mercs already on the table but that 4 door is gonna blow em away. Nice work as always, congrats.:thumbsup:



Thanx Oldskool67!!!! Means alot bro. I know you took pics bro....POST THEM UP!!!


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> OK guys, here it is... 49 Lead Sledan...Australian old school style!!! Another one for Down2Scale 2012, and its ready for the streets of Pomona....


damn ! gorge i think thats the baddest merc ive ever seen !!!!!!! i know this is going to do good at the show ! oh can i have it ?


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, I finished my 57 nomad . Just in time for the grand Nationals. Needs a name any suggestions.......


WOW !! willie that 57 looks just rite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gseeds

mike !SICK SICK SicK and SICK!!!!!! that came out great !! all the builds are looking great!!!!!!!!!!! good luck at the show guys !!!!!!!!!! !!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sneekyg909

MAZDAT said:


> OK guys, here it is... 49 Lead Sledan...Australian old school style!!! Another one for Down2Scale 2012, and its *ready for the streets of Pomona....
> *




Badass build homie...:thumbsup: can't wait to see it here


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> OK guys, here it is... 49 Lead Sledan...Australian old school style!!! Another one for Down2Scale 2012, and its ready for the streets of Pomona....


Holy fuck man! I love the way that came out. More love the fact its a more door. Great work man.


----------



## chevyman1962

here is the Deuce all ready for Pomona


----------



## crxlowrider

was wondering if anyone has any wip pics on how to chop tops? i have a 5 window i want to chop but the last time i tried to chop a top it became a convertible instead lol...



BTW congrats to kustombuilder for bringing in the gold:thumbsup: i guess you really do build huh? LMAO


----------



## MAZDAT

Congrats to KustomBuilder for the First place win at the Grand National Roadster show:thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz

Looots of great builds in here.


----------



## MKD904

MAZDAT said:


> Congrats to KustomBuilder for the First place win at the Grand National Roadster show:thumbsup:


x2 Congrats to all you guys who won. Mazdat, I gotta give it to you, that 4 door merc is beautiful....Love it. Paint is really nice. Really like it a lot.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

crxlowrider said:


> was wondering if anyone has any wip pics on how to chop tops? i have a 5 window i want to chop but the last time i tried to chop a top it became a convertible instead lol...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW congrats to kustombuilder for bringing in the gold:thumbsup: i guess you really do build huh? LMAO


PICS?????????


----------



## chilly willie

gseeds said:


> WOW !! willie that 57 looks just rite !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you gary. I appreciate the comps


----------



## KBD2S

Thanks everybody


----------



## KBD2S

A billion thx to my club brothers for your support.


----------



## chilly willie

*grand Nationals model show*

Hey fellas, The show was awesome. There was so many beautiful rides out there. Compitition is gettin tough. First id like to congratulate Jorge mazdat Ramirez for his 1st place in customs for his mercury. It truley was the most beautiful ride out there. You should of got the George Barris pick. : ) mad Bomber 3rd pklace for his 32 chopped rat rod. Warsr67 AKA pops 3rd place for lowrider 55 belair vert. And last but not the least David "kustombuilder" Reyezzzzzz for his 37 in Hot rod 1st place. Yes you heard that rite KB wont first place. Congrats to all. And congrats to oscar luna son charlie for being voted in as a JR member to down 2 Scale. Any way fellas here are a few pics of the show enjoy.......


----------



## chilly willie

*grand nationals*

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

*grand nationals*

cont


----------



## chilly willie

*grand Nationals*

cont......


----------



## chilly willie

*Grand Nationals*

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## dig_derange

Congrats fellas!! Definitely looks like there was some stiff competition.. All I see are beautiful rides


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## chilly willie

cont


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas see you all next show. Down 2 Scale is on the move. Hope you enjoyed the show. Peace


----------



## LATIN SKULL

CONGRATS FELLAS. NICE PICS.


----------



## pancho1969

Congrats to all the winners :thumbsup: thanks for posting the pics Any d2s builders coming up tor the nnl west?


----------



## undead white boy

hey guys im back online and i'll post up some of my builds in a bit.


----------



## MAZDAT

undead white boy said:


> hey guys im back online and i'll post up some of my builds in a bit.


Welcome back Kevin:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

only issue i have is i cant find a logo, everything changed, and im completely lost lol. how do i even post pics now?


----------



## ricezart

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas see you all next show. Down 2 Scale is on the move. Hope you enjoyed the show. Peace


Damn! looks like a Sweet ass show! Sorry I Missed I't :banghead: Had a Rough weekend....
Cars Look Amazing guys


----------



## COAST2COAST

looks like it was a lot of fun!!lots of great builds!!!!:thumbsupn the pics brotha


----------



## undead white boy

ok so now comes the pics

59 hightop all cleared up. needs wetsanding and reclearing damn thing fish eyed

























viper acr

















66 hightop still needs sanding and interior work


----------



## undead white boy

82 vette decided to redo the interior and foiling

















and finally 
2012 international lonestar 99.9% complete and a fucking amazing kit to work on


----------



## dig_derange

man, those show pics are inspiring! 

undead, wutup man, how you been? good to see you back


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good whiteboy builds look sweet homie :thumbsup: glad to see u back here again bro


----------



## undead white boy

thanks guys


----------



## MAZDAT

undead white boy said:


> ok so now comes the pics
> 
> 59 hightop all cleared up. needs wetsanding and reclearing damn thing fish eyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viper acr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 hightop still needs sanding and interior work





undead white boy said:


> 82 vette decided to redo the interior and foiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally
> 2012 international lonestar 99.9% complete and a fucking amazing kit to work on




Looking good Kev!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD AGOOD TIME!! HOPE TO SEE IN MAYS AT THE CITRUS NATL. IM ALREADY ASKING FOR THAT WEEKEND OFF! Don you better not ditch me whey!!:facepalm:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

crxlowrider said:


> was wondering if anyone has any wip pics on how to chop tops? i have a 5 window i want to chop but the last time i tried to chop a top it became a convertible instead lol...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW congrats to kustombuilder for bringing in the gold:thumbsup: i guess you really do build huh? LMAO


oooh shit. the new guy got jokes, watch out KB, here's aonther one. lol


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Congrats to KustomBuilder for the First place win at the Grand National Roadster show:thumbsup:


x 1000,000


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> cont


damn this time i look like i'm constipated!!! lol


----------



## warsr67

a few more pics from show


----------



## warsr67




----------



## ricezart

Looking good guys!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

KBD2S said:


> A billion thx to my club brothers for your support.


ConGrats Carnal. :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

warsr67 said:


> a few more pics from show


hell yeah,reppin it big at the shows like always D2S was in full effect.


----------



## rollindeep408

Congrats kb tables looking nice d2s doing it real big way to rep your club guys


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Congratulations on the show wins guys!!


----------



## warsr67

WARSR 55 THIRD PLACE LOWRIDERS ,WHAT COOL IS WHEN ONE WINS WE ALL WIN FOR THE CLUB ( DOWN2SCALE)


----------



## ShowRodFreak

55 Looks sweet


----------



## warsr67

ShowRodFreak said:


> 55 Looks sweet



thanks bro.


----------



## KBD2S

Thank you everybody for the congrats but like warsr67 said.When one of us wins.we all win.


----------



## crxlowrider

48 hours and its show time for me. CANT WAIT


----------



## MAZDAT

Another project among others I have to finish painting and building , 66 Impala...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LET'S NOT FORGET THESE...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1




----------



## LATIN SKULL

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> LET'S NOT FORGET THESE...


DAMM DAVID ANTHONY AKA FROGGY AKA HIGHLANDER64 IS SO SIC WITH ALL HIS PIN STRIPING.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

BADASS TOW TRUCKS.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM DAVID ANTHONY AKA FROGGY AKA HIGHLANDER64 IS SO SIC WITH ALL HIS PIN STRIPING.


X2 I would make a deal with the devil at the crossroads to be able to paint and build like that!!So nice !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

LATIN SKULL said:


> DAMM DAVID ANTHONY AKA FROGGY AKA HIGHLANDER64 IS SO SIC WITH ALL HIS PIN STRIPING.


 X3 :yes: and paint jobs also


----------



## just ripe

t t t


----------



## MAZDAT

Finished cutting the doors on one side of the 66...


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Barely finished cutting the doors on one side of the 66...


looks like another great built


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> looks like another great built


Thanx Juan All 4 doors cut out!! Just need to smooth out and thin out the edges, then hinge time!!!


----------



## Lownslow302

youre not gonna open the top just a little?


----------



## MAZDAT

Lownslow302 said:


> youre not gonna open the top just a little?


Yeah, just a little....its coming off completely I just left the roof on there until I finished the cutting of the doors, for support


----------



## sr.woodgrain

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Juan All 4 doors cut out!! Just need to smooth out and thin out the edges, then hinge time!!!


nice job maz, i say make all 4 doors open regular, open the trunk, n let me have the twenty in the back foooooooooooooooooo lol


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

If the 66 is going to be like any of your other builds its sure to be amazing!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Juan All 4 doors cut out!! Just need to smooth out and thin out the edges, then hinge time!!!


OH SHIT ANOTHER 4 DOOR, LOOKS WILD MAZ.


----------



## crxlowrider

looking good mazdat. well just wanted to let the family know for the 4th year in a row i was unable to bring home the big trophy at my show. BUT on a good note i finally bumped from all 3rds to a second place trophy in the custom class at my local show


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: Good deal bro...congrats....post up them pics....


----------



## warsr67

LITTLE UPDATE ON 39 LAID SOME CLEAR YESTERDAY


----------



## rollindeep408

warsr67 said:


> LITTLE UPDATE ON 39 LAID SOME CLEAR YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af26/warsr/modelcars/70monte/0
> 09-4.jpg


Gangsta!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Great to see you back on the 39 it looks very promising WARS!


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> LITTLE UPDATE ON 39 LAID SOME CLEAR YESTERDAY




Wow!!! Looking good Willie Sr. :thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

MAZDAT, R U going to build this car?


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Wow!!! Looking good Willie Sr. :thumbsup:




THANK BRO, :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

rollindeep408 said:


> Gangsta!!!!



THANKS BRO .


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> MAZDAT, R U going to build this car?


That's where the idea came from, there's not alot of pics of Caribe to go by and build it exactly, I may just build a custom version of it


----------



## sandcast

MAZDAT, that's the only photo you will ever find. The best I can figure is they took a 4 Dr Impala or Caprice and took the top off. Don't even know if it had working top.


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> MAZDAT, that's the only photo you will ever find. The best I can figure is they took a 4 Dr Impala or Caprice and took the top off. Don't even know if it had working top.


There's one other pic that I found online, took me awhile to find it


----------



## darkside customs

I wanted to take a minute and thank each and every one of u guys for the kind words you all put into that get well card. It meant a lot to me. Thanks again and to those who visited me in the hospital, sorry I was out of it.


----------



## MAZDAT

darkside customs said:


> I wanted to take a minute and thank each and every one of u guys for the kind words you all put into that get well card. It meant a lot to me. Thanks again and to those who visited me in the hospital, sorry I was out of it.


No problem bro, the important part is that you are feeling better:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

darkside customs said:


> I wanted to take a minute and thank each and every one of u guys for the kind words you all put into that get well card. It meant a lot to me. Thanks again and to those who visited me in the hospital, sorry I was out of it.


that's what fam does and great to see u out and doing better bro hope it ain't to long before u get to chop some plastic fling some paint... Stay hood and keep ur eyes to the sky..


----------



## charlieshowtime

heyy whats up d2s hope yall doing good and as u guys could see im back in the game and hopefully well get to hag out at the old memories show this year


----------



## just ripe

charlieshowtime said:


> heyy whats up d2s hope yall doing good and as u guys could see im back in the game and hopefully well get to hag out at the old memories show this year


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> LITTLE UPDATE ON 39 LAID SOME CLEAR YESTERDAY


bad bad bad assssssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I can never get tired of checking out all your kats work,one of my favorite threads.If I lived in Califas,this would be the club I'd be prospecting for.


----------



## jevries

*I want this model!*


----------



## ricezart

jevries said:


> *I want this model!*


Thats tight....


----------



## chevyman1962

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I can never get tired of checking out all your kats work,one of my favorite threads.If I lived in Califas,this would be the club I'd be prospecting for.


:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

what do you think on door panels 
,


----------



## LoLife4Life

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I can never get tired of checking out all your kats work,one of my favorite threads.If I lived in Califas,this would be the club I'd be prospecting for.


u don't have to be in califas to be down with the D2S fam..


----------



## LoLife4Life

jevries said:


> *I want this model!*


Tried to buy it no luck...


----------



## LoLife4Life

warsr67 said:


> what do you think on door panels
> ,


DAMNNNN! pops u going HAM on this..


----------



## MC562

LoLife4Life said:


> Tried to buy it no luck
> Thank everyone im glad you like my 70


----------



## chilly willie

*new project*

Supp fellas, all the rides are looking good. getting ready to do a 3 way build off with kustom builder , and the famous one MazdatA.K.A. Big happy. Its going to be V.W.s Any style or make. For mine im a do either pattened lowrider kandi out, or maybe slammed semi custom. Anyway do you all have any ideas , here they are


----------



## chilly willie

*new project*

or this one.....................


----------



## Lownslow302

chilly willie said:


> or this one.....................


:thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX

Lownslow302 said:


> :thumbsup:


X2 looks bad ass love this one can't wait to see this one done


----------



## halfasskustoms

chilly willie said:


> or this one.....................


Yha its got to be this one.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

THAT CUSTOM BUG IS BAD CHILLI. WARS THAT INTERIOR IS DIFFERENT ,BUT COOL WHAT STYLE IS THAT?


----------



## warsr67

LATIN SKULL said:


> THAT CUSTOM BUG IS BAD CHILLI. WARS THAT INTERIOR IS DIFFERENT ,BUT COOL WHAT STYLE IS THAT?



NO STYLE ,WANT IT TO BE DIFFERENT. :wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That bug is gonna be sweet,whichever way you go with it,Holmes!Shit I gotta get to back to building,spending too much time oogling the the cool stuff on this thread!Enough of me!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Yo Lowlifeforlife.......Welcome back, didn't know you were sick. Hope everything is OK. Get well Carnal.

Don V.


----------



## chevyman1962

my new project what you guys think ?


----------



## Laidframe

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 436112
> my new project what you guys think ?


Thats badass!!


----------



## chevyman1962

Laidframe said:


> Thats badass!!


 thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 436112
> my new project what you guys think ?


Looks old school,great start!


----------



## Lownslow302

nice old school


----------



## LoLife4Life

ShowRodFreak said:


> Yo Lowlifeforlife.......Welcome back, didn't know you were sick. Hope everything is OK. Get well Carnal.
> 
> Don V.


huh??? What u talking bout Willis... Lol I'm cool bro never left just relocating and it's taking longer then expected..


----------



## sinicle

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 436112
> my new project what you guys think ?


this baby is way cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

I want to hit switches on this ride and cruise...



jevries said:


> *I want this model!*


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> Supp fellas, all the rides are looking good. getting ready to do a 3 way build off with kustom builder , and the famous one MazdatA.K.A. Big happy. Its going to be V.W.s Any style or make. For mine im a do either pattened lowrider kandi out, or maybe slammed semi custom. Anyway do you all have any ideas , here they are


im diggin the little gia willie !!


----------



## gseeds

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 436112
> my new project w
> hat you guys think ?


yes !!! thats one after my own heart chevyman, cant wait to see cleared !! thats going to look great !!!!


----------



## just ripe

nice paint job 62!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LoLife4Life said:


> huh??? What u talking bout Willis... Lol I'm cool bro never left just relocating and it's taking longer then expected..


 Oh Snap. Just when back and read the post. My Bad. I meant darkside customs. 

How you felling brother. Hope the move was good. LOL


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's my VW, for the VW build off, pics taken right before primer


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> Here's my VW, for the VW build off, pics taken right before primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/mazdatphotos/
> IMAG0788.jpghttp://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/
> mazdatphotos/IMAG0787.jpg[/
> 
> IMG][IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/mazdatphotos/IMAG0790.jpg


I'm liking where this going already!Karmaan Ghias look soo kool tricked out like this and the wheels are great!


----------



## chevyman1962

thanks guys means a lot coming from all you guys that build great cars :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> Here's my VW, for the VW build off, pics taken right before primer


thats going to be one bad ass build


----------



## gseeds

two more coming from the down 2 scale club, not done yet but i needed to post something in progress, '71 pinto aka {lil sapo} and a '62 falcon.


----------



## MAZDAT

gseeds said:


> two more coming from the down 2 scale club, not done yet but i needed to post something in progress, '71 pinto aka {lil sapo} and a '62 falcon.



Get down Gary!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

gseeds said:


> two more coming from the down 2 scale club, not done yet but i needed to post something in progress, '71 pinto aka {lil sapo} and a '62 falcon.


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> two more coming from the down 2 scale club, not done yet but i needed to post something in progress, '71 pinto aka {lil sapo} and a '62 falcon.



old school all the way GARY.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> Here's my VW, for the VW build off, pics taken right before primer



GOOD START MAZDAT:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 436112
> my new project what you guys think ?




I LIKE CHEVYMAN:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

my vw im' n







ot in build off 


:wave:


----------



## LoLife4Life

ShowRodFreak said:


> Oh Snap. Just when back and read the post. My Bad. I meant darkside customs.
> 
> How you felling brother. Hope the move was good. LOL


Lol that's cool I figured... Not done remodeling the whole place...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn fellas all the rides are looking good...


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> old school all the way GARY.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


x2 nice gary :guns::guns:


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> I LIKE CHEVYMAN:thumbsup:


Thanks Willie


----------



## El Tudy

The karmon gia's looking good MAZDAT


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Hey Guys. Hobby Lobby has a 40 percent off coupon for anyone item. Bought a 30.00 dollar kit for 19.00. Go get'm


----------



## undead white boy

decided to try making a crappy car into something cool as well as try some pattern laying.
heres what i got so far
































i liked how it came out now for clear coat and alot of wet sanding lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

gseeds said:


> two more coming from the down 2 scale club, not done yet but i needed to post something in progress, '71 pinto aka {lil sapo} and a '62 falcon.


looking good gary love the pinto great colors


----------



## just ripe

:cheesy: Model meeting happening tonight at Pegusus,I'll be there if anyone wants to meet up with me.Starts at 7:00pm til 10:00pm.Call me if anyone is interested. :sprint::sprint:


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> :cheesy: Model meeting happening tonight at Pegusus,I'll be there if anyone wants to meet up with me.Starts at 7:00pm til 10:00pm.Call me if anyone is interested. :sprint::sprint:


I can't make it, check and see if they have the cross bars


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> I can't make it, check and see if they have the cross bars


:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

WORKING ON THIS TODAY.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I've always wanted to do one of these kits ... looks pretty kool !


undead white boy said:


> decided to try making a crappy car into something cool as well as try some pattern laying.
> heres what i got so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i liked how it came out now for clear coat and alot of wet sanding lol


Sweet !!!!!! got the Kolors picked out yet ?


warsr67 said:


> WORKING ON THIS TODAY.


----------



## just ripe

pixs from pegusus model meeting ....


----------



## just ripe




----------



## MAZDAT

Added a little color to the Ghia, for the Vw build off with Willie Sr and Jr....maybe KB, not sure though...


----------



## warsr67

looking good mazdat:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

warsr67 said:


> looking good mazdat:thumbsup:


x 2 man


----------



## bigjsick

:thumbsup: nice work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

The Ghia looking pretty smooth Mazdat!


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Added a little color to the Ghia, for the Vw build off with Willie Sr and Jr....maybe KB, not sure though...


----------



## chilly willie

Man all the ride look awesome. Im afraid to post up mine. LOL


----------



## chilly willie

Well here is my VW for the buildoff. Goldmine base. Now for some patterns. Wat yopu think!


----------



## LoLife4Life

WOOOOO!!! (Rick flare voice) this is getting hot in here now where's the other person mm what's his face or was this a build off between u two??


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice work up in here


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

those are some real nice ghia's guys cant waite to see them done!! good luck homies:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Cool photos! Createx any good?



just ripe said:


>


----------



## warsr67

I'M IN FOR THE FUN OF BUILDING LOOK OUT YOU GIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'S .



























SOLAR GOLD AND SILVER BASE CANDY COMING SOOOOOOOOOOOON.


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> I'M IN FOR THE FUN OF BUILDING LOOK OUT YOU GIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA'S .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLAR GOLD AND SILVER BASE CANDY COMING SOOOOOOOOOOOON.


looking good cant wait to see it on sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

candy lime green.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

great work fellas really lov all the ride that are coming out keep it coming D2S


----------



## just ripe

sr.woodgrain said:


> great work fellas really lov all the ride that are coming out keep it coming D2S


 x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

my new project not sure on color or colors


----------



## LATIN SKULL

candilove said:


> my new project not sure on color or colors


HIT IT WITH THAT NAIL POLISH FLAVA CANDILOVE.


----------



## Tonioseven

LATIN SKULL said:


> _*HIT IT WITH THAT NAIL POLISH FLAVA *_CANDILOVE.


:thumbsup:


----------



## coco73chev

WOW:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

gseeds said:


> two more coming from the down 2 scale club, not done yet but i needed to post something in progress, '71 pinto aka {lil sapo} and a '62 falcon.


THESE LOOK BADASS GARY...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice job on the Deals Wheels van WARS67,I've thought about building one of these kits,just could never bring myself to it.If you check out the Coffin Corner,theres a Guy in the projects in progress that was working on doing a 63 Impala in the DW style, dunno if he ever finished it though,probably on page 3,hasn't posted any progress on it in a while.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Was sup everyone. Well today we had our meeting and it was alot of fun, we had the usual D II S buffet and model show, and we got to hang out as a family. First I want to thank Mike Mendoza aka Jus Ripe for hosting the meeting again. Second I want to congratulate Jose aka the wagon man for becoming the newest member of the club, congratulations bro, and welcome to the family. And third I want to wish th homie Rick good luck on prospecting for the club, GOOD LUCK BRO. Well guys it was a pleasure talking to you again, see ya a t the next one, kee up the great work, everyone is doing awsome thing to those rides, good night!!! See ya soon.


----------



## chevyman1962

its always good to see my Down2Scale fam had a great time. Lots of great wip coming for 2012 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

Thanks fellas had a great time, Mike for your hospitality, Congratulations to New member jose (wagon man) Beautiful builds bro..
looking foreword to next time...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

ricezart said:


> Thanks fellas had a great time, Mike for your hospitality, Congratulations to New member jose (wagon man) Beautiful builds bro..
> looking foreword to next time...



It was a pleasure having you bro, good luck,,, you got some awsome builds too,. See you next time.


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, here are a few pics from the d2s meeting. Thank you mike for hosting the meeting. It was so much fun and all the rides are comming out good. 2012 is going to be another good year . Also congrats to our new member Jose " Wagonman" Ibarra. And also Rick Ricezart" Acevedo is officially a prospect for the club . Welcome Homies....... enjoy the pics.....


----------



## chilly willie

cont........


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

I want in on the VW buildoff, but dont have n e bugs! Does n e one have one they'd like to donate or sale? Let me know plz!!


----------



## chilly willie

cont...


----------



## chilly willie

cont....


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

:facepalm:


----------



## chilly willie

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

Ok fellas, thats all for now. Ill post more later. Have a great day!


----------



## ricezart

Damn... If I wasent there I would have thought it was a lowrider model supper show... :wow:


----------



## dodgerblue62

:thumbsup: YOU GUYS GOT SOME KILLER BUILDS , THANX FOR SHARING :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Was sup everyone. Well today we had our meeting and it was alot of fun, we had the usual D II S buffet and model show, and we got to hang out as a family. First I want to thank Mike Mendoza aka Jus Ripe for hosting the meeting again. Second I want to congratulate Jose aka the wagon man for becoming the newest member of the club, congratulations bro, and welcome to the family. And third I want to wish th homie Rick good luck on prospecting for the club, GOOD LUCK BRO. Well guys it was a pleasure talking to you again, see ya a t the next one, kee up the great work, everyone is doing awsome thing to those rides, good night!!! See ya soon.


SIMONE WAT HE SAID HOMIE

I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT FOOD TO THE MEETING . I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO TOOK ALL THE PIX AND TAKEING THE TIME POSTING THEM ON LAYITLOW AND FACEBOOK thnxz everyone


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sr.woodgrain said:


> SIMONE WAT HE SAID HOMIE
> 
> I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT FOOD TO THE MEETING . I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO TOOK ALL THE PIX AND TAKEING THE TIME POSTING THEM ON LAYITLOW AND FACEBOOK thnxz everyone



OH YEAH, THAT TOO. THANX MR. WOODGRAIN THANKS FOR THE FOOD EVERYONE, IT WAS THE BOMB. JUST LOOK.


















AND THAT'S NOT ALL... WE HAD PIZZA, PASTA SALAD, CHIPS, COFFEE, COOKIES AND ALOT MORE...


----------



## ricezart

sr.woodgrain said:


> SIMONE WAT HE SAID HOMIE
> 
> I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO BROUGHT FOOD TO THE MEETING . I ALSO WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO TOOK ALL THE PIX AND TAKEING THE TIME POSTING THEM ON LAYITLOW AND FACEBOOK thnxz everyone


Thank you gents, had a blast, looking forword to the next meeting, and hope to be part of a great team, and a member of the family


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great pics.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow looks like another fun time just hanging out! rides looking good and welcome wagon man and Rick good luck homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

really love that pinstripe so sick


----------



## ricezart




----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

ricezart said:


> Thank you gents, had a blast, looking forword to the next meeting, and hope to be part of a great team, and a member of the family



I wouldn't worry bro, just be patient, good things come to those who wait!!! 8D.


----------



## TINGOS

all the lowrider models in here are beautiful.Yall really get down.


----------



## Lowridingmike

It's going down in here. Got me wanting to eat, and build soemthing.. lol I'm googling the nearest Chicago's. Steak sounds great.


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's some pics that I took at the meeting. Also congrats to Jose "Wagon man" to be part of the D2S familia!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Cont'....


Sorry for some of the blurry pics


----------



## warsr67

SOME UP COMMING BUILDS FROM DOWN2SCALE PIC. FROM MEETING.


----------



## warsr67

A FEW MORE PICS.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

nice


----------



## LATIN SKULL

KEEP IT UP FELLAS , LOOKING GOOD.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Real kool fellas !!!!!!!!! Great lookin builds.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looked like a Great meeting. Welcome to our New member Jose ( Wagon Man ). and prospector ricezart... hang in there carnal. Great Show my brothers


----------



## chevyman1962

here are some of the pic that i took


----------



## chevyman1962

a few more


----------



## chevyman1962

and thats all the pic i took hope you all like them .


----------



## dig_derange

Wow, incredible work all around!


----------



## bigdogg323

i member this one :facepalm: i member when DA painted it shit i still have the pics he sent me uffin:


----------



## warsr67

bigdogg323 said:


> i member this one :facepalm: i member when DA painted it shit i still have the pics he sent me uffin:



COOL DA IS THE MAN.:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Great builds in here as always.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

bigdogg323 said:


> i member this one :facepalm: i member when DA painted it shit i still have the pics he sent me uffin:


he does awsome work we all know dat, but frank a have it now, n no u cant have it lol hahahaha


----------



## rollindeep408

Sick ass builds in here that glasshouse and that flaked out monte are two of my favorites and that project 62 has some bad ass paint work


----------



## ricezart

bigdogg323 said:


> i member this one :facepalm: i member when DA painted it shit i still have the pics he sent me uffin:


SICK!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

bigdogg323 said:


> i member this one :facepalm: i member when DA painted it shit i still have the pics he sent me uffin:


You know how that goes. You snooze you loooze. D.A. is the man. Awesome ride emilio,aka, Mr President.


----------



## LoLife4Life

WELL AT LEAST U GOT PICS OF IT FRANK....LOL U CAN PRINT THEM AS POSTERS AND HANG THEM UP..


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

HERE'S SOMETHING THAT I JUST PAINTED, DIDNT KNOW WHERE I WAS GOING WITH IT BUT THE BROTHA WILLIE OFFERED TO PATTEREN IT FOR ME. THE COLOR IS METALLIUC MANGO NAIL LAQUER... TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK, N E FEEDBACK GOOD OR BAD IS APPRECIATED.


----------



## gseeds

bigdogg323 said:


> '62 looks great, but whats up with the 65 ? behind it? the blue with panels, anymore pics of that one ?


----------



## darkside customs

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> HERE'S SOMETHING THAT I JUST PAINTED, DIDNT KNOW WHERE I WAS GOING WITH IT BUT THE BROTHA WILLIE OFFERED TO PATTEREN IT FOR ME. THE COLOR IS METALLIUC MANGO NAIL LAQUER... TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK, N E FEEDBACK GOOD OR BAD IS APPRECIATED.


I think it would look better at my house.... Looks good bro!


----------



## LoLife4Life

gseeds said:


> bigdogg323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '62 looks great, but whats up with the 65 ? behind it? the blue with panels, anymore pics of that one ?
> 
> 
> 
> Willie or some one posted a couple over head shots a page or 2 back...
Click to expand...


----------



## gseeds

LoLife4Life said:


> gseeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Willie or some one posted a couple over head shots a page or 2 back...
> 
> 
> 
> thanks but i looked, couldnt find it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

darkside customs said:


> I think it would look better at my house.... Looks good bro!




thanks bro, just trying to do sumtin, haven't done shit in a while cuz of lack of funds, but I decided to work with the lil I got. Lets see how it turns out!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

gseeds said:


> LoLife4Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks but i looked, couldnt find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gray here you go. This are what he's talk in bout.
Click to expand...


----------



## LoLife4Life

It was on Facebook Gary sorry it was Juana pic...


----------



## chevyman1962

LoLife4Life said:


> It was on Facebook Gary sorry it was Juana pic...


 hey making fun of me my name is Juan not Juana ok LOL


----------



## KBD2S

LoLife4Life said:


> It was on Facebook Gary sorry it was Juana pic...


I hope that comment was a typo and not you thinking you are being funny by calling juan the other word you used.It doesnt seem that you have that joking relationship with juan and if thats so than i hope you get this straighten with juan.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

halfasskustoms said:


> gseeds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gray here you go. This are what he's talk in bout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet rides would like to see more pics of that green sled and that red mustang on the left i think its a mustang
Click to expand...


----------



## chevyman1962

Had a great time at Valley Con 2012 will upload pic to post them


----------



## LoLife4Life

KBD2S said:


> I hope that comment was a typo and not you thinking you are being funny by calling juan the other word you used.It doesnt seem that you have that joking relationship with juan and if thats so than i hope you get this straighten with juan.


HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LMNO!!! that was funny... Just worrie about building and leave the grown folk talk to us grown folks LMNO....


----------



## LoLife4Life

chevyman1962 said:


> hey making fun of me my name is Juan not Juana ok LOL


LMNO MY BAD!! just saw it now that u pointed it out...


----------



## MAZDAT

Not sure to build a quickie or not, here's a pic...


----------



## ricezart

Went for a minute, D2S had some beauty's in there!!!


----------



## ricezart




----------



## chevyman1962

Some of the winners from Valley Con 2012


















Oscar also won


----------



## ricezart




----------



## just ripe

congrats my d2s bros :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

chevyman1962 said:


> Had a great time at Valley Con 2012 will upload pic to post them


:drama: :drama: :run::run:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

congrats homies!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Great stuff in here!


----------



## ricezart




----------



## darkside customs

Wanted to thank u guys for the package I received today.... I can't post pics on here from my iPad, but I posted the pics on Facebook. 

Every single kit will definitely be put to good use! Thanks again....
James aka Wonderbread...


----------



## bigdogg323

henrys 58 rag


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Hey Henry, you need to get an account here, so you can post your own pics bro! lol


----------



## rollindeep408

bigdogg323 said:


> henrys 58 rag


Hella clean !


----------



## warsr67

50 PICK-UP UPDATE.


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> 50 PICK-UP UPDATE.


bed lookin sweet willie!!! :wave:


----------



## gseeds

willie that looks so sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jorhelj

ricezart said:


>


Cool you can see some of my models thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good willie keep them pics coming bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

What's up fellas!! We have a new prospect Andres Dominguez he's not on here yet but he will be shortly. He's on Facebook for the time being but make him feel welcomed when he does arrive...


----------



## just ripe

2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


----------



## Tonioseven

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


----------



## Lownslow302

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


niiiiiiiiiiceee


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


Oh hell I love those. Do they come chopped like that. I need to get one of them.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


Looks sweet,Im gonna have to keep an eye out for those crossbars,but both projects look fuckin bad!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

:yes:


halfasskustoms said:


> Oh hell I love those. Do they come chopped like that. I need to get one of them.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


sick!:wow:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


Build Ups look Kool Keep us updated on those hub caps. I need three sets.. Kool


----------



## halfasskustoms

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :yes:


Kool thanks.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Do both those hubcaps come with the kit too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Do both those hubcaps come with the kit too.


Nope the cross bars are gonna coming out from Pegasus dunno bout the sombreros Ill let Just Ripe answer that....


----------



## warsr67

another ride for down2scale 48 custom comming soooooooooooon.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> another ride for down2scale 48 custom comming soooooooooooon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE.
> 
> Damn looks like dawn of the 48 sleds haha.Did you sweep the pillers forward on the Revell body.Can't wait to start mine.


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> warsr67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> another ride for down2scale 48 custom comming soooooooooooon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE.
> 
> Damn looks like dawn of the 48 sleds haha.Did you sweep the pillers forward on the Revell body.Can't wait to start mine.
> 
> 
> 
> its chop 2 scale in.s
Click to expand...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> CemetaryAngel81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its chop 2 scale in.s
> 
> 
> 
> Well you did an excellent job bro!
Click to expand...


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> another ride for down2scale 48 custom comming soooooooooooon.


Dam nice kustom man.


----------



## MKD904

Looking good in here fellas.


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> another ride for down2scale 48 custom comming soooooooooooon.


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


cant wait to see this 2 their bad ass :worship:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

D2S Members Please PM me your wants. I have 150 kits from a friend to sell. Then I'll post in the classifieds here.

pm me or send me an e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> 2 48 ford custom for 2012 :thumbsup: crossbar coming soon from pegasus hobbies


RANFLAS ARE LOOKING DOPE HIJO.


----------



## Smallz

All u guys rides are looking good. Keep flooding the tables.


----------



## just ripe

Smallz said:


> All u guys rides are looking good. Keep flooding the tables.


:thumbsup: thanx :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

hinge the hood on 70 ,just trying some thing ,what do u think?


----------



## hocknberry

warsr67 said:


> hinge the hood on 70 ,just trying some thing ,what do u think?


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> hinge the hood on 70 ,just trying some thing ,what do u think?


Looks great


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> hinge the hood on 70 ,just trying some thing ,what do u think?


nice :guns: :guns:


----------



## Smallz

Nice.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies:thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

*update*

Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


----------



## gseeds

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


WOW !!!!!!!!!!! looks great willie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilly willie

gseeds said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!! looks great willie !!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Gary. Im tryin bro.


----------



## chilly willie

*update*

Also foiled and cleared the chezoom today......


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it





chilly willie said:


> Also foiled and cleared the chezoom today......


:wow: damn pure art!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah those are hot Chillie,sweetness!!!:wow:


----------



## pesta

dam man do you airbrush them.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


Dude that's nice man.



chilly willie said:


> Also foiled and cleared the chezoom today......



I love this paint job. Great job man.


----------



## MAZDAT

49 Sledan got some new shoes....


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


> 49 Sledan got some new shoes....


looks badass mazdat!
where can i get some of those crossbars?


----------



## MAZDAT

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looks badass mazdat!
> where can i get some of those crossbars?


Thanx OldSkooll!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


Wow Willie's on Fire


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> 49 Sledan got some new shoes....


Niiiice!! Are those the Pegasus ones?When do they come out,Mazdat?


----------



## MAZDAT

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Niiiice!! Are those the Pegasus ones?When do they come out,Mazdat?


Those are them, not sure when though


----------



## Trendsetta 68

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it





chilly willie said:


> Also foiled and cleared the chezoom today......



*Wow ....... These are SWEEEEEETTTTTTTTT ! Love those kolors !*


----------



## crenshaw magraw

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


 that came out badd ass,love the paint job


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> 49 Sledan got some new shoes....


Nice.


----------



## ricezart

MAZDAT said:


> 49 Sledan got some new shoes....


That's nice...love this ride...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

dam everyone is putting it down in here , keep up the good work brothers. n can i have them all lol


----------



## rollindeep408

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


Holly shit that is bad ass ......


----------



## chevyman1962

all builds are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

thank you fellas for all the compliments. Just doing wat i love. Peace:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here is a little update on my Ghia for the build off with KB, mazdat, And my pops. And also something else i cleared and foiled today. Hope you like it


:thumbsup:damn homie...you just killed it.....build-off over:biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:damn homie...you just killed it.....build-off over:biggrin:


Build-off not over yet...


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> Build-off not over yet...


 :drama::nicoderm:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Tonioseven said:


> :drama::nicoderm:


X2!!!!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

MAZDAT said:


> Build-off not over yet...


hhhhhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy up then hahahhaahahahah:drama:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> 49 Sledan got some new shoes....


wow!!!:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Karmann ghias looking good guys keep them pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

ShowRodFreak said:


> Wow Willie's on Fire


:thumbsup: :guns:


----------



## just ripe

48 new paint job!!! :wave:


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


Dam thats kool as hell. Looks great.


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:




Those are the spot lights that I need!! Any extra ones?


----------



## chilly willie

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


 Hijo Thats sweet. Can i have it. LOL


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


thats gangster bro!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

just ripe said:


> http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/
> l511/justripe/IMG_1750.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


Looks classy,love it!


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work in here guys!


----------



## Lownslow302

So did Pegasus release them wheels haven't seen them elsewhere yet


----------



## just ripe

Lownslow302 said:


> So did Pegasus release them wheels haven't seen them elsewhere yet


no coming soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

thanx guys....:boink:


----------



## MAZDAT

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:



Looking good Hijo!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmm cholo mobile love this ranfla hijo one ?????????????? can i have it hahahahahahaha


----------



## MAZDAT

Something I painted today, base coat followed by other colors....


----------



## gseeds

MAZDAT said:


> Something I painted today, base coat followed by other colors....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> looking good !


----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


that looks great mike !


----------



## just ripe

gseeds said:


> that looks great mike !


thanx gary :wave:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

smooth 48, like the color old school !:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Candielover PM me


----------



## crenshaw magraw

just ripe said:


> 48 new paint job!!! :wave:


 clean bomb,nice build lookin good


----------



## chevyman1962

My current build 57 Zingers !


----------



## warsr67

WANT TO WELCOME RICK( RICEZART ) TO THE CLUB.:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

chevyman1962 said:


> My current build 57 Zingers !
> View attachment 456735
> View attachment 456736
> View attachment 456737
> View attachment 456738
> View attachment 456739


nice 57...:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

warsr67 said:


> WANT TO WELCOME RICK( RICEZART ) TO THE CLUB.:thumbsup:



Congratz Rick, and welcome to the familia... ANOTHER GREAT BUILDER IN THE D2S ROSTER... OH YEAH.!!! ;-)


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> Congratz Rick, and welcome to the familia... ANOTHER GREAT BUILDER IN THE D2S ROSTER... OH YEAH.!!! ;-)


:yes: :yes: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

CLEAN LITTLE 57 LIKE THE THE FLAMES TOO! ALSO WELCOME RICK TO THE ORGANIZATION:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

thanks Mike and Gilsdropshop1 it was a fun build just need to clear it


----------



## ShowRodFreak

chevyman1962 said:


> My current build 57 Zingers !
> View attachment 456735
> View attachment 456736
> View attachment 456737
> View attachment 456738
> View attachment 456739


SWeeT build> Love those Zingers


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Welcome to the group Ricezart. :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah if Im not mistaking one of the Zingers kits has engraved valve covers,they are tough as hell to find these days.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ShowRodFreak said:


> D2S Members Please PM me your wants. I have 150 kits from a friend to sell. Then I'll post in the classifieds here.
> 
> pm me or send me an e-mail
> [email protected]


Members Just posted more kits


----------



## chilly willie

*D2s Meeting*

hey fellas, here are a few pics from the meeying on sunday. Hope you like.


----------



## chilly willie

*meeting*

cont.....


----------



## chilly willie

*cont*

cont....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Photos look good.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMM ALL THE PAINT JOBS ARE CLEAN, I KNOW COAST AIRBRUSH LOVES D2S. 8)


----------



## ShowRodFreak

SWEET Builds Willy


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup:Those pics came out nice willie :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Immaculate builds in those pics,sweet!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice rides everyone keep them pics going all looking sweet, miss them meeting too!


----------



## chilly willie

ricezart said:


> :thumbsup:Those pics came out nice willie :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## chilly willie

*Painted for lalo*

Wat up fellas, Here is a little something for lalo. I painted the rolls and emilio did the fades. Emilio hooked him up with the paint on the elco. Wart you all think


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow... these builds look FIRME !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2 great paintwork!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

chilly willie said:


> Wat up fellas, Here is a little something for lalo. I painted the rolls and emilio did the fades. Emilio hooked him up with the paint on the elco. Wart you all think



the paint job came baddddddddd,you have come a long way from the rattle cans , remember them days ? all the guys are doing a great job. 
whats good is that we are still learning ,from each other .


----------



## darkside customs

I'm lovin that Elky


----------



## rollindeep408

warsr67 said:


> the paint job came baddddddddd,you have come a long way from the rattle cans , remember them days ? all the guys are doing a great job.
> whats good is that we are still learning ,from each other .


That is some real ass talk ! Keep putting it down D2S!


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup:damm hijos paint jobs lookin sweeeeeeet .....:boink:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

two sweet rides love the color combo too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow anther rolls. I didn't think that could look good, not as a ratrod. But DAMM that's badass.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yeah thats a badass Rolls.Elkos fresh too.


----------



## dyzcustoms

chilly willie said:


> Wat up fellas, Here is a little something for lalo. I painted the rolls and emilio did the fades. Emilio hooked him up with the paint on the elco. Wart you all think


that Rolls is just sick


----------



## MAZDAT

I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


dam homie looking nice can i have it ????????????? mayb some royal blue wat do u think brothers.....................sssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeetttttttttt as candy


----------



## MAZDAT

sr.woodgrain said:


> dam homie looking nice can i have it ????????????? mayb some royal blue wat do u think brothers.....................sssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeetttttttttt as candy


Thanx Emilio!!! I"ll let you have it after its done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good Mazdat


----------



## chevyman1962

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


this is coming out BAD ASS :worship:


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the compliments!!!


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


nice paint job!!!! :worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


----------



## rollin yota28

Looking good! I've always wanted to try panels, not brave enough yet


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKING CLEAN MAZDAT, OH AN EMILIO YOUR TOO LATE MAZDAT ALREADY GAVE THAT MODEL TO ME.8)


----------



## sr.woodgrain

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKING CLEAN MAZDAT, OH AN EMILIO YOUR TOO LATE MAZDAT ALREADY GAVE THAT MODEL TO ME.8)


 i knew it ddddaaammmm, que gacho j i thought we were homies lol hahahahahaha


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> i knew it ddddaaammmm, que gacho j i thought we were homies lol hahahahahaha


WE ARE "VL" FOREVER!!


----------



## MAZDAT

LATIN SKULL said:


> WE ARE "VL" FOREVER!!


That's right Chuco!! Vato loco


----------



## darkside customs

Looks bad ass bro!


----------



## warsr67

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


looking good mazda getting downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## sinicle

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


are you kidding me?!? "first time doing panels".....what a DICK!

:rofl:you did an AMAZING job for the first time


----------



## candilove

my 63 finished also my 55 gasser


----------



## Trendsetta 68

THAT TREY IS soooooooooooooooooooooo CLEAN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean rides candi!!! love the colors on them great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

candilove said:


> my 63 finished also my 55 gasser


dam homie those rides are looking firme, great job vato keep it comeing


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMNNNN EVERY ONE IS PUTTING IT DOWN BEEN AWAY FOR A MINUTE BUT IM BACK LOVE ALL THE RIDES...


----------



## LoLife4Life

This is for a friendly build off with chris her name is "Champagne Dreams"
























Not sure what kind of wheels to go with any ideas would help thanks..


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> This is for a friendly build off with chris her name is "Champagne Dreams"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of wheels to go with any ideas would help thanks..



LOOKING GOOD BRO. WIRE FOR A LOW-LOW.


----------



## Junior4

what up everyone i am new to lay it low,i am the new prospect.my name is Andres Dominguez here is my project i am working on it 49 chevy pickup 3100 ready for primer and do the final blocking and one more coat of primer and should be ready for color this weekend.let know what you guy's think.*












































*

[h=6][/h]


----------



## halfasskustoms

Junior4 said:


> what up everyone i am new to lay it low,i am the new prospect.my name is Andres Dominguez here is my project i am working on it 49 chevy pickup 3100 ready for primer and do the final blocking and one more coat of primer and should be ready for color this weekend.let know what you guy's think.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> [h=6][/h]


Dude that's kool lookin.


----------



## warsr67

Junior4 said:


> what up everyone i am new to lay it low,i am the new prospect.my name is Andres Dominguez here is my project i am working on it 49 chevy pickup 3100 ready for primer and do the final blocking and one more coat of primer and should be ready for color this weekend.let know what you guy's think.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY KIND OF RIDE LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Less is More.
This Ride came out SWEET. Dayum it's so simple it's it's it's HIJO Li


----------



## Junior4

[h=6]just got my aluminum pullyes that i had made for my straight six for 49 chevy pickup 3100.let me know what you guy's think.[/h]


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Junior4 said:


> what up everyone i am new to lay it low,i am the new prospect.my name is Andres Dominguez here is my project i am working on it 49 chevy pickup 3100 ready for primer and do the final blocking and one more coat of primer and should be ready for color this weekend.let know what you guy's think.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LoLife4Life said:


> This is for a friendly build off with chris her name is "Champagne Dreams"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of wheels to go with any ideas would help thanks..


Personally I dig the wheels you got mocked up,but wires are kool too.Just my 0.2uffin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Personally I dig the wheels you got mocked up,but wires are kool too.Just my 0.2uffin:


Agreed.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

candilove said:


> my 63 finished also my 55 gasser


Both them builds are badass,great paint on em


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

chilly willie said:


> Wat up fellas, Here is a little something for lalo. I painted the rolls and emilio did the fades. Emilio hooked him up with the paint on the elco. Wart you all think


THANX FOR THE PAINTJOBS YOU GUYS... ALL IS APPRECIATED!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> I did a little painting today, not done yet First time doing panels:yessad:


MAZ THIS IS LOOKING SICK AS HELL BRO. CAN I HAVE IT? LOL


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

sr.woodgrain said:


> dam homie those rides are looking firme, great job vato keep it comeing


GREAT LOOKING RIDES CANDI.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I like it.


THIS IS FREAKING NICE HOMIE.


----------



## Lownslow302

candilove said:


> my 63 finished also my 55 gasser


nice im digging the gasser


----------



## chevyman1962

Junior4 said:


> what up everyone i am new to lay it low,i am the new prospect.my name is Andres Dominguez here is my project i am working on it 49 chevy pickup 3100 ready for primer and do the final blocking and one more coat of primer and should be ready for color this weekend.let know what you guy's think.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Andres cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

candilove said:


> my 63 finished also my 55 gasser


both 63 and 55 came out clean


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LoLife4Life said:


> This is for a friendly build off with chris her name is "Champagne Dreams"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of wheels to go with any ideas would help thanks..


She's looking worthy. :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> GREAT LOOKING RIDES CANDI.


:biggrin: x2..:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> This is for a friendly build off with chris her name is "Champagne Dreams"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what kind of wheels to go with any ideas would help thanks..


 oldschool wheels hijo....uffin:


----------



## just ripe

Junior4 said:


> what up everyone i am new to lay it low,i am the new prospect.my name is Andres Dominguez here is my project i am working on it 49 chevy pickup 3100 ready for primer and do the final blocking and one more coat of primer and should be ready for color this weekend.let know what you guy's think.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 50 pickup :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

Great stuff in here as always


----------



## jorhelj

The JOKER


----------



## gseeds

builds are looking great Down 2 Scale !!!


----------



## rollin yota28

jorhelj said:


> The JOKER
> View attachment 462141
> View attachment 462142
> View attachment 462143
> View attachment 462144


I'm really liking this, looks good on those rims! I like how you didn't go high rider with it


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

all rides looking good fellas! keep them pics coming and welcome Andres like where your going with this trokita!


----------



## ricezart

just ripe said:


> nice 50 pickup :thumbsup:


This is coming out nice Andres...welcome bro...


----------



## Junior4

[h=6]Happy Easter my brothers,here update all prime up.working on the interior,will have up pic's soon.[/h]


----------



## warsr67




----------



## LoLife4Life

Found these 2 black washed the grills there ready for the streets...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man good stuff in here,as always:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

After doing those I decided to make these..


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Found these 2 black washed the grills there ready for the streets...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LoLife4Life said:


> After doing those I decided to make these..


Firme:nicoderm:


----------



## candilove

i did a lil bit of painting on the 70 impala





















im doing the trunk and sides later on today


----------



## gseeds

candilove said:


> i did a lil bit of painting on the 70 impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im doing the trunk and sides later on today


looking good !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

jorhelj said:


> The JOKER
> View attachment 462141
> View attachment 462142
> View attachment 462143
> View attachment 462144


 looking good man


----------



## candilove




----------



## gseeds

candilove said:


>


looking real nice !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

candilove said:


>


looking good oscar:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

NICE COLORS LIKE THE PATTERNS TOO!:thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

candilove said:


>


LOOS VERY GOOD OSCAR.


----------



## just ripe

candilove said:


>


 nice paint job!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

just ripe said:


> nice paint job!!!:thumbsup:


X2!!


----------



## TINGOS

qu-vo D2S,still puttin it down I see


----------



## LoLife4Life

Pulled this out and put some work in...


----------



## dyzcustoms

i will be following this car!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LoLife4Life said:


> Pulled this out and put some work in...


Snap.........love the rear lights. That's a lot of working going into this. SWEET !!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Check it out. hno:hno: 1/12 67 Clean.....just need to get my hands on a 1/12 57 chevy for the gutts


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LoLife4Life said:


> Pulled this out and put some work in...


From one Lorenzo to another,this is gonna be the shit!nice hinging and taillight mods!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas... Nice 67 score..


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Pulled this out and put some work in...


:drama:hno:


----------



## undead white boy

hey guys sorry i been away so long. been wrapped up in school and shit. also been busy tracking down a 1:1 project car in which i found. its a 37 buick hearse made by flexible coaches. shes rough but still workable. did research and found out its 1 of 372 made by flexible so im excited about it. im finalizing the deal for it and gotta prep the garage for her arrival. i'll be online alot more now doing research in the 1:1 sections here and i'll try posting my builds but the models are gonna slow down a bit. hope yall are cool with it but you never get a chance to work on american history everyday so i cant pass this chance up.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

undead white boy said:


> hey guys sorry i been away so long. been wrapped up in school and shit. also been busy tracking down a 1:1 project car in which i found. its a 37 buick hearse made by flexible coaches. shes rough but still workable. did research and found out its 1 of 372 made by flexible so im excited about it. im finalizing the deal for it and gotta prep. the garage for her arrival. i'll be online alot
> more now doing research in the 1:1 sections here and i'll try posting my builds but the models are gonna slow down a bit. hope yall are cool with it but you never get a chance to work on american history everyday so i cant
> pass this chance up.


A 37 Buick hearse? Kool man! I looked a 40 Packard hearse but lost a bid,sounds like a kool project.


----------



## halfasskustoms

undead white boy said:


> hey guys sorry i been away so long. been wrapped up in school and shit. also been busy tracking down a 1:1 project car in which i found. its a 37 buick hearse made by flexible coaches. shes rough but still workable. did research and found out its 1 of 372 made by flexible so im excited about it. im finalizing the deal for it and gotta prep the garage for her arrival. i'll be online alot more now doing research in the 1:1 sections here and i'll try posting my builds but the models are gonna slow down a bit. hope yall are cool with it but you never get a chance to work on american history everyday so i cant pass this chance up.


Dude I see you know how kool that car is. I hope you get it soon and take all the pics you can.

This is what I found.










This is kool man.


----------



## rollin yota28

Wow, its been z minute since I saw you! Good find on the car!


undead white boy said:


> hey guys sorry i been away so long. been wrapped up in school and shit. also been busy tracking down a 1:1 project car in which i found. its a 37 buick hearse made by flexible coaches. shes rough but still workable. did research and found out its 1 of 372 made by flexible so im excited about it. im finalizing the deal for it and gotta prep the garage for her arrival. i'll be online alot more now doing research in the 1:1 sections here and i'll try posting my builds but the models are gonna slow down a bit. hope yall are cool with it but you never get a chance to work on american history everyday so i cant pass this chance up.


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> Pulled this out and put some work in...



LOOKING GOOD LO-LIFE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

What's up family lolife the Monte, looks good


----------



## LoLife4Life

She was ready for patterns but I couldn't resist some ideas I had... She'll be done in time..added a visor rain gutters and cruiser skirts..


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> She was ready for patterns but I couldn't resist some ideas I had... She'll be done in time..added a visor rain gutters and cruiser skirts..



Those skirts looks like the ones on my Merc


----------



## LoLife4Life

There suppose to look like 58 cruiser skirts not done with them yet..


----------



## MAZDAT

Looks good Lorenzo:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


> Looks good Lorenzo:thumbsup:


:guns:x2...nice hijo..:thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:love it ....great idea with the rain guards


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas just trying to do my part..


----------



## Tonioseven

I dig that.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Finished the rain gutters and got some fresh paint gonna finish the skirts and paint them...


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LoLife4Life said:


> Finished the rain gutters and got some fresh paint gonna finish the skirts and paint them...


Clean homie:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Finished the rain gutters and got some fresh paint gonna finish the skirts and paint them...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Posting these for Chris hicks his 49 merc..


----------



## chris g

yuhh cant wait to see this painted


LoLife4Life said:


> Pulled this out and put some work in...


----------



## warsr67

37 coupe what do u think?


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

warsr67 said:


> 37 coupe what do u think?


VERY NICE LOOKING SR.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

warsr67 said:


> 37 coupe what do u think?


Looks gangster, man.


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> Posting these for Chris hicks his 49 merc..



way to go chris:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas!:thumbsup: see you guys in four weeks:nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Chris 36 for our build off..


----------



## LoLife4Life

37 looks good pops..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

thats solid ! ........


LoLife4Life said:


> Chris 36 for our build off..


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoLife4Life said:


> Chris 36 for our build off..


Like them tail dragers.


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> 37 coupe what do u think?


Dude thats sweet lookin.


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Great day to paint purple pearl base...


----------



## Tonioseven

Damn Lorenzo, I need my Locs! :nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks tonio..got the final color transparent blue no clear yet but since it came out like I wanted now ima shoot the body...








In certain angles it looks purple still and others it looks blue..


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LoLife4Life said:


> Thanks tonio..got the final color transparent blue no clear yet but since it came out like I wanted now ima shoot the body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In certain angles it looks purple still and others it looks blue..


LOOKING CLEAN LOLIFE.


----------



## dig_derange

damn, looks like you won't even need to clear it


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Thanks tonio..got the final color transparent blue no clear yet but since it came out like I wanted now ima shoot the body...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In certain angles it looks purple still and others it looks blue..


:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: nice job hijo!!!! :worship:


----------



## undead white boy

She is finally home. I got my 37 bick hearse today after a epic battle in the junkyard to get her lol. Heres pics after she got home.
















seat frame is there and some of the front end








the vital hard to find devider wall is there as well in fairly good shape too








clueless as to what this is lol looks like a possible ac vent

















missing some key pieces but all the hearse stuff is there thankfully. Not bad for $450 right?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

undead white boy said:


> She is finally home. I got my 37 bick hearse today after a epic battle in the junkyard to get her lol. Heres pics after she got home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat frame is there and some of the front end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vital hard to find devider wall is there as well in fairly good shape too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clueless as to what this is lol looks like a possible ac vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing some key pieces but all the hearse stuff is there thankfully. Not bad for $450 right?




For 450 Id say you made out like a bandit,Id wouldnt have passed that up.I need to check the listing more often,you beat me to it,I hate you jk lol Good luck with the project bro,keep us posted!


----------



## chevyman1962

undead white boy said:


> She is finally home. I got my 37 bick hearse today after a epic battle in the junkyard to get her lol. Heres pics after she got home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat frame is there and some of the front end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vital hard to find devider wall is there as well in fairly good shape too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clueless as to what this is lol looks like a possible ac vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing some key pieces but all the hearse stuff is there thankfully. Not bad for $450 right?


 thats a bad ass project you got their :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha

Looks like you've got your work cut out for you, should be worth it though. Great find!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Did a little painting...


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Did a little painting...



WOW Lorenzo!!!! You got down bro:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas paint looks smooth!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I see you know how kool that car is. I hope you get it soon and take all the pics you can.
> 
> This is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is kool man.





undead white boy said:


> She is finally home. I got my 37 bick hearse today after a epic battle in the junkyard to get her lol. Heres pics after she got home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seat frame is there and some of the front end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the vital hard to find devider wall is there as well in fairly good shape too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clueless as to what this is lol looks like a possible ac vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missing some key pieces but all the hearse stuff is there thankfully. Not bad for $450 right?


Dude thats could look sooooooooo koool when done.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas just trying to do my part...D2S POR VIDA!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

LoLife4Life said:


> Did a little painting...


They let you build models in jail fool?
I can see it now...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

WHATS UP BRO'S ITS BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE I POST ANYTHING, WELL THIS IS MY FIRST FOR THE YEAR! NOW THAT MY MARRIAGE IS ALL GOOD AND WORKING THINGS OUT BEEN SLOWLY GETTING BACK INTO IT. WELL HERE GOES LITTLE RUSTY 62 CHEVY IMPALA BY REVELL HOK BLACK, MR. HOBBY CLEAR, PEGASUS WHEELS AND DISK BRAKES, TWO TONE INTERIOR TAMIYA RED AND FLAT BACK COVERED IN DULL COAT, WITH CHROME TRIM AND SEAT BELTS, BLACK FELT HEADLINER, STOCK ENGINE WITH PLUMBING INSIDE. STILL NEEDS TO BE BUFFED OPENED TRUNK CUT OUT LIGHT BEZEL AND ATTACHED TO TRUNK, UNDERCARRIAGE HAS SPAZZ CROME PLATE REAR AXLE AND A ARMS ALSO ALUMINUM TUBING FOR DIFFERENTIAL


----------



## warsr67

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> WHATS UP BRO'S ITS BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE I POST ANYTHING, WELL THIS IS MY FIRST FOR THE YEAR! NOW THAT MY MARRIAGE IS ALL GOOD AND WORKING THINGS OUT BEEN SLOWLY GETTING BACK INTO IT. WELL HERE GOES LITTLE RUSTY 62 CHEVY IMPALA BY REVELL HOK BLACK, MR. HOBBY CLEAR, PEGASUS WHEELS AND DISK BRAKES, TWO TONE INTERIOR TAMIYA RED AND FLAT BACK COVERED IN DULL COAT, WITH CHROME TRIM AND SEAT BELTS, BLACK FELT HEADLINER, STOCK ENGINE WITH PLUMBING INSIDE. STILL NEEDS TO BE BUFFED OPENED TRUNK CUT OUT LIGHT BEZEL AND ATTACHED TO TRUNK, UNDERCARRIAGE HAS SPAZZ CROME PLATE REAR AXLE AND A ARMS ALSO ALUMINUM TUBING FOR DIFFERENTIAL



great work gil good to see you back at the table.


----------



## just ripe

Pix from today's meeting and swapmeet.Congratulations to our newest member,Smooth!


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe

:drama:


----------



## Lownslow302

good shit, that gypsy rose is on point:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Way cool swap and meeting ........ I would have swooped up some magazines  keep doing the most homies


----------



## chevyman1962

here are the pic's i took at the meeting


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

just ripe said:


> Pix from today's meeting and swapmeet.Congratulations to our newest member,Smooth!




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:....SE VALE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

just ripe said:


> :drama:




:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.......SE REQUETEVALE


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962

And thats all the pic's I took hope you guys like them


----------



## candilove

had a good time at the meeting thanx Willie Jr for hosting the meeting


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:looks like a good time !! i know i woulda came home broke!!:thumbsup:

need to move back to the west ....never have nothing like this on the east coast .....that i know of


----------



## TINGOS

*yup*

always gettin down,tight


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks like my kind of get together.Great models and deals!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Had a great time yesterday thanks fellas for the laughs and for the good kits...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Cont....


----------



## LoLife4Life

Like to thanks our guest MC562(Ulises) for sharing some great projects and big mike, roger and out new prospect Mike Tellez...
































LIFESTYLE.."Last Laugh in the making 








































































And last but not least the man D.A (Highlander64) getting down on some lines


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW all those pics..........:worship::worship::worship: Some of the best of the best right there. Great work D2S.


----------



## pancho1969

Looks like a great meeting thanks For sharing


----------



## jevries

Great pics, great work!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

What are these hubcaps from ?


----------



## MAZDAT

Added the spot lights and antenna ....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> Added the spot lights and antenna ....


Nice additions Mazdat,really sets this car off!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those are some sick flicks homies ! Somebody's havin' fun !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> WHATS UP BRO'S ITS BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE I POST ANYTHING, WELL THIS IS MY FIRST FOR THE YEAR! NOW THAT MY MARRIAGE IS ALL GOOD AND WORKING THINGS OUT BEEN SLOWLY GETTING BACK INTO IT. WELL HERE GOES LITTLE RUSTY 62 CHEVY IMPALA BY REVELL HOK BLACK, MR. HOBBY CLEAR, PEGASUS WHEELS AND DISK BRAKES, TWO TONE INTERIOR TAMIYA RED AND FLAT BACK COVERED IN DULL COAT, WITH CHROME TRIM AND SEAT BELTS, BLACK FELT HEADLINER, STOCK ENGINE WITH PLUMBING INSIDE. STILL NEEDS TO BE BUFFED OPENED TRUNK CUT OUT LIGHT BEZEL AND ATTACHED TO TRUNK, UNDERCARRIAGE HAS SPAZZ CROME PLATE REAR AXLE AND A ARMS ALSO ALUMINUM TUBING FOR DIFFERENTIAL


Hey Fool. Taking this to the Show. Looks Sweet. :wave:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great Looking meeting. :h5:


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin: lookin good family !!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## halfasskustoms

MAZDAT said:


> Added the spot lights and antenna ....


WOW.


----------



## rollindeep408

The orange 67 is sexy as fuck


----------



## MayhemKustomz

rollindeep408 said:


> The orange 67 is sexy as fuck


Agreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Got the kandy blue down now need to wet sand and lay a light coat of clear then on to the white pearl...


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Got the kandy blue down now need to wet sand and lay a light coat of clear then on to the white pearl...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

so cal nnl model show


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l511/justripe/IMG_1848.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l511/justripe/IMG_1849.jpg


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## chris_thobe

Man the baby blue 58 Imp vert is bad ass, so is the multi color 55 vert:yes:


----------



## jevries

Great pics!


----------



## jevries

Great pics!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Awesome pics,I had the priveledge to see that Pancho Villa seden in person a couple weeks ago and that fucker is bad!!!I would buy that model off John T if I could.I love the gold 65 and Just Ripes multicolored merc,and 48 ford,hell all of this clubs work is badass,if you guys are ever looking for another prospect,hey Im a free agent


----------



## rollindeep408

That orange 41 Chevy very is tight a lot of other bad ass builds too


----------



## halfasskustoms

yeah like what they all said. Great pics guys....


----------



## pancho1969

Looked like a great show :wow: thanks for the pics


----------



## MAZDAT

Here's a couple of pics I took....I was a good turn out...


----------



## MAZDAT

Cont...


----------



## sinicle

REALLY GREAT PICS!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

MAZDAT said:


> Cont...


I love they way you shot these pics. SWEET


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies! thanks for the pics


----------



## ricezart

just ripe said:


>


Excellant pics guys


----------



## LoLife4Life

Working the body line a little putty and on to the other side the front will be the final stance height gotta lower the back a little more...


----------



## hocknberry

LoLife4Life said:


> Working the body line a little putty and on to the other side the front will be the final stance height gotta lower the back a little more...


MONTEZOOMA II?! looks good!!


----------



## darkside customs

LoLife4Life said:


> Working the body line a little putty and on to the other side the front will be the final stance height gotta lower the back a little more...


Holy shit! That's freakin awesome bro!


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 478458
> View attachment 478459
> View attachment 478460
> View attachment 478461
> View attachment 478462
> View attachment 478463
> View attachment 478465
> View attachment 478466
> View attachment 478470






Nice pics


----------



## Llerenas1960s

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 478458
> View attachment 478459
> View attachment 478460
> View attachment 478461
> View attachment 478462
> View attachment 478463
> View attachment 478465
> View attachment 478466
> View attachment 478470


what kind of wheels and tires are on the blue monte


----------



## chevyman1962

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> what kind of wheels and tires are on the blue monte


 Im not sure what kind they are


----------



## oldskool 67

My brother Carlos and I are the curators for "Cruisin Califas: The Art of Lowriding" at the Oceanside Museum of Art. Not only will we have Lowriders and original Lowrider art on display but also models built by Armando Flores, Ulisis Vazquez (MC562), Eric Ellerbusch (Truscale) and D2S's Gary Seeds. Opening nite is this Saturday, May 12th from 5 pm to 7 pm. Everyone's welcome, come on down and check it out. The exhibit will run through 9/30/12.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

oldskool 67 said:


> My brother Carlos and I are the curators for "Cruisin Califas: The Art of Lowriding" at the Oceanside Museum of Art. Not only will we have Lowriders and original Lowrider art on display but also models built by Armando Flores, Ulisis Vazquez (MC562), Eric Ellerbusch (Truscale) and D2S's Gary Seeds. Opening nite is this Saturday, May 12th from 5 pm to 7 pm. Everyone's welcome, come on down and check it out. The exhibit will run through 9/30/12.


I'd like to Go
Since will be there the 19th. :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

oldskool 67 said:


> My brother Carlos and I are the curators for "Cruisin Califas: The Art of Lowriding" at the Oceanside Museum of Art. Not only will we have Lowriders and original Lowrider art on display but also models built by Armando Flores, Ulisis Vazquez (MC562), Eric Ellerbusch (Truscale) and D2S's Gary Seeds. Opening nite is this Saturday, May 12th from 5 pm to 7 pm. Everyone's welcome, come on down and check it out. The exhibit will run through 9/30/12.


thanks Dave for posting this up, Im very proud to represent DOWN 2 SCALE kit builders model car club in the biggest and Badest Low Rider art show in california or anywhere for that matter, thanks again !! I understand that there will be original art work by not only the low rider art legend's Mike pickel, Teen angel,D.A. garcia, plus lots more,models on display from the Masterpieces model car club,and Down 2 Sclae, But the real '64 impala " gypsy rose " real cars by Mr. Cartoon, and Magoo !! and this show is an on going 5 month show !! wow wish i could attend, good luck bro !! im sure it's going to be great !!!


----------



## rollin yota28

I'm gonna try and talk my wife into going, we're like 20 mins away


----------



## just ripe

oldskool 67 said:


> My brother Carlos and I are the curators for "Cruisin Califas: The Art of Lowriding" at the Oceanside Museum of Art. Not only will we have Lowriders and original Lowrider art on display but also models built by Armando Flores, Ulisis Vazquez (MC562), Eric Ellerbusch (Truscale) and D2S's Gary Seeds. Opening nite is this Saturday, May 12th from 5 pm to 7 pm. Everyone's welcome, come on down and check it out. The exhibit will run through 9/30/12.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sounds good to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

mike { just ripe } check your PM's


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little work on my 66 Impala "Self-Inflicted"....

















































































Last 4 pics, the rear trunk section glued in, not sanded yet


----------



## LoLife4Life

Sweeeeet Jesus!!! That's gonna be bad ass bro


----------



## sneekyg909

Its looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

thats coming out bad ass looking forward to seeing the progress on the 66 :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

chevyman1962 said:


> thats coming out bad ass looking forward to seeing the progress on the 66 :thumbsup:


X2!!


----------



## darkside customs

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little work on my 66 Impala "Self-Inflicted"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last 4 pics, the rear trunk section glued in, not sanded yet


Damn that's bad ass!


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for the compliments, I'm putting some more work tonite, trying to get it done before the year is over, Self-Inflicted is coming to get somebody...


----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little more work on the 66, fitting the doors and measuring to start building the jams and center post...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good Maz!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Did a little more work on the 66, fitting the doors and measuring to start building the jams and center post...


 DAMMMMMM THAT'S A LOT OF WORK BRO. LOOKING COOL.


----------



## gseeds

looking good jorge !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats some serious work homie ............. lookin good too !


----------



## sandcast

So MAZDAT, you are building CARIBE? WOW!

No doubt, that thing is bad ass


----------



## MAZDAT

sandcast said:


> So MAZDAT, you are building CARIBE? WOW!
> 
> No doubt, that thing is bad ass


Thanx Sandcast

Kinda building Caribe, in a custom/lowlow version of it, there's really no reference pics of Caribe to go by


----------



## sandcast

True, only one publicity foto of Caribe. Guess Caribe was later destroyed (crushed) as I have never seen another foto other than one from official GM archive.

Thats gonna be a kick ass model


----------



## MAZDAT

Started the jams , still rough, gots a long way to go...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great work homie cant wait to see it in person soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Sickness.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Humm future project ?? :x:


----------



## Tonioseven

ShowRodFreak said:


> Humm future project ?? :x:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/380429425494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sandcast

I have a 61 Olds 4dr. I haven't decided stock or custom.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ShowRodFreak said:


> Humm future project ?? :x:


Dude I would do it if I had an Olds!


----------



## just ripe

citrus nationals 2012


----------



## just ripe




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

SWWWEEEEEEEEET PICS


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## Tonioseven

The pictures are fantastic!! I wish I could've made it to the show. Maybe one day.


----------



## jevries

X2! Great pics!



Tonioseven said:


> The pictures are fantastic!! I wish I could've made it to the show. Maybe one day.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea! Nice pics.... Ill swing out that way before the end of the year.... Maybe for the Lower left NNL


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats whats up right there homies ! Great Club hangin' out together at a great show ! Thanx for the flicks homies !


----------



## sandcast

Great fotos. thanks fot posting


----------



## sinicle

some amazing shots of some incredible builds! good to see the club shots as well:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy

Well now all the madness of getting ready for the show is over and the show is done and gone till next year i decided its time to build somthing as a tribute. I started my tribute build to the german band rammstein and decided a simple car wouldn't work. 
So i grabbed this kit









listened to every cd of this band









tossed around ideas with crx and decided to do this









I may make it just a rv conversion or slide the fifth wheel back and make a goose neck support trailer.
All the work will be done in house and by me only. I'm gonna push my own self set bar well past the pegs its on now. And hopefully this tribute won't let what revolver magazine states "europe's #1 band ever" down. Maybe i can get signatures from the band as well lol.


----------



## JJs Touch

Do u guys have a PHX AZ chapter


----------



## chevyman1962

JJs Touch said:


> Do u guys have a PHX AZ chapter


 dont think we have any members in AZ , but anyone is wellcome


----------



## gseeds

Congrats guys, looking good !!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Orale.
I just want to Thank all the members from D2S Cali for the warm welcome and hospitality. The meeting and barbecue was off the hook...thank God we didn't burn down the house. LOL wink wink. I also want to welcome our new members to the Club. Mike Telles and Son and Oscar Flores. Had a great time at the show, plus lots of builds. Way to bring home some hardware my brothers. We made it home safely and resting up for Tuesday.
Chilly Willy thanks for the hook up. :thumbsup: Tthanks for also treating us like family, it meant alot to us. Alrato

Show Rod



:h5:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

whats up homies i just wanted to say thank you all d2s fam. in califas! you guys made us feel right at home i was real nice to be welcomed in your homes and treating us like fam. while we were their the cook out was awsome and we had a blast!!!! i know i speak for my self and oscar, don we are glad to ba a part of this club and we will reprisent the club colors in s.w. tejas looking foward to next year DOING IT BIG DIIS STYLE!
:drama:
ALSO WELCOME MIKE AND SON, ALONG WITH OSCAR TO THE FAM.:thumbsup:


----------



## crxlowrider

congratulation to d2s for all the badass builds. im slowly getting ready for my 3rd show this yr in july


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

ONE ......BAD ASS CAR MODEL


----------



## MAZDAT

ShowRodFreak said:


> Orale.
> I just want to Thank all the members from D2S Cali for the warm welcome and hospitality. The meeting and barbecue was off the hook...thank God we didn't burn down the house. LOL wink wink. I also want to welcome our new members to the Club. Mike Telles and Son and Oscar Flores. Had a great time at the show, plus lots of builds. Way to bring home some hardware my brothers. We made it home safely and resting up for Tuesday.
> Chilly Willy thanks for the hook up. :thumbsup: Tthanks for also treating us like family, it meant alot to us. Alrato
> 
> Show Rod
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:





Gilsdropshop1 said:


> whats up homies i just wanted to say thank you all d2s fam. in califas! you guys made us feel right at home i was real nice to be welcomed in your homes and treating us like fam. while we were their the cook out was awsome and we had a blast!!!! i know i speak for my self and oscar, don we are glad to ba a part of this club and we will reprisent the club colors in s.w. tejas looking foward to next year DOING IT BIG DIIS STYLE!
> :drama:
> ALSO WELCOME MIKE AND SON, ALONG WITH OSCAR TO THE FAM.:thumbsup:




Its was a pleasure of meeting you guys this past weekend, I had a blast at the Burning House Grill!!! LOL , Congrats to all the new members and junior member.:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

ARMANDO FLORES said:


> ONE ......BAD ASS CAR MODEL



Thank you Mando for the compliment!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Thank you Mando for the compliment!!


SE VALE! 8)


----------



## pancho1969

Great pics from a great show. Seemed like we set up went to launch and the show was over haha. Talked to a couple d2s members :h5:. Congrats on the wins fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

pancho1969 said:


> Great pics from a great show. Seemed like we set up went to launch and the show was over haha. Talked to a couple d2s members :h5:. Congrats on the wins fellas :thumbsup:


THANK FROM ALL THE DOWN2SCALE MEMBERS FOR THE COMPS. PANCHO YOU HAVE SOME ALSOME RIDES CONGRADS ON YOUR WINS ALSO.:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

THIS IS WHAT DOWN2SCALE IS ALL ABOUT . SO GLAD U ALL HAD A GREAT TIME ,( U ALL I MEAN CANALES ,BROTHERS ) IT WAS A PLEASURE TO MEET THE S.W TEJES
BROTHERS.:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice pics !


----------



## mr.widow-maker

WHAT YUP GUYS. COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME . EVEN IF U DONT GOT A LOLOW, BRING THE CRUIZERS OUT ROLL CALL
1. LATINS FINEST IE,OC BC
2. PAINFUL PLEASURES LOW DESERT BC
3. SICK*SIDE HD BC
4. BEST OF FRIENDS LA BC
5. GOOD TIMES E.L.A BC
6. VIEJITOS IE BC
7. SHOWTIME LA BC
8. ONDIADOS LOW DESERT BC
9. CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS BC
10. BLVD KINGS OC BC
11. NATIVE PRIDE IE BC
12. LATIN LUXURY IE,OC BC
13. FABIANS IE BC
14. OLD MEMORIES S.LA PEDAL CARS
15. BROWN CREATIONS BC
16. GOOD TIMES VENTURA BC
17. EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
18. DUKES IE BC
19. LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC ​


----------



## chevyman1962

More Pic's from Citrus Nationals 2012


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## MAZDAT

Did a little work today on Self-Inflicted 66


----------



## jevries

X10!



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> SWWWEEEEEEEEET PICS


----------



## MAZDAT

Fitted the windshield frame...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Wow thats looking Good mazdat


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie, that '66 is killa ! The jamb work is outragous !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MAZDAT said:


> Fitted the windshield frame...


WHEN I GROW UP I WANT TO BE LIKE MAZDAT!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

:werd:X2


----------



## 85 Biarittz

MAZDAT said:


> Fitted the windshield frame...


Build is looking good J.:thumbsup:


----------



## sandcast

Your jamb work is outstanding. Viva La Caribe!


----------



## MKD904

Nice work


----------



## MAZDAT

Thanx guys for all the compliments!! Its going to take awhile to get it done, I'm using alot of reference pics to do it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

thats some real clean work mazdat! keep them pics coming bro:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

That is coming out great bro!


----------



## LoLife4Life

She's getting there got her in color already and started BMF...had to start over since the other got trashed lol


----------



## LoLife4Life

Here u go Mazdat...
http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/0b9a2004.mp4
ONE BAD ASS MERC...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Here's the stance it will sit a bit lower when I actually glue it down...
















Finished the visor what do you guys think


----------



## MKD904

Nice work in here fellas


----------



## jevries

Looks really good!



LoLife4Life said:


> Here's the stance it will sit a bit lower when I actually glue it down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the visor what do you guys think


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Lorenzo


----------



## Tonioseven

LoLife4Life said:


> Here's the stance it will sit a bit lower when I actually glue it down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the visor what do you guys think


This is lookin' GREAT so far!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats lookin' good , the visor is a real nice touch !


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> She's getting there got her in color already and started BMF...had to start over since the other got trashed lol


fleetline lookin good hijo!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks fellas for all the comps...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks gangster,Lo4life!


----------



## MAZDAT

LoLife4Life said:


> Here u go Mazdat...
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/0b9a2004.mp4
> ONE BAD ASS MERC...


Thanx Lorenzo for posting up the video:thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

MAZDAT said:


> Thanx Lorenzo for posting up the video:thumbsup:


No problem thanks forgiving me sumtin to film... Was trying to post on FB but it won't let me...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

LoLife4Life said:


> Here's the stance it will sit a bit lower when I actually glue it down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the visor what do you guys think


thats bad bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

LoLife4Life said:


> Here u go Mazdat...
> http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m547/LoLife4Life/0b9a2004.mp4
> ONE BAD ASS MERC...


sick ass merc!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

amazing pics ! you guys have some of the best builds i have seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

warsr67 said:


> 37 coupe what do u think?


i like this one alot !


----------



## CHEVYXXX

LoLife4Life said:


> Pulled this out and put some work in...


uffin:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Put in work last nite all for nothing did a dry fit still didn't sit low enough so slamer it is....


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Looks very good!



LoLife4Life said:


> Put in work last nite all for nothing did a dry fit still didn't sit low enough so slamer it is....


----------



## just ripe

LoLife4Life said:


> Put in work last nite all for nothing did a dry fit still didn't sit low enough so slamer it is....


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey Guys is anyone going to the Ink & Iron show this weekend in Long Beach ? Im hoping to be their on Sat


----------



## chevyman1962

were is all the Familia at :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> were is all the Familia at :dunno:


I'm still here Juan, everybody else not sure


----------



## ShowRodFreak

MAZDAT said:


> I'm still here Juan, everybody else not sure


X 2


----------



## chilly willie

Im here too homies. Just been busy workin on my projects. Peace to you all my brothers. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good up in here homies an this project is coming along nice bro


----------



## chevyman1962

Thats good to here looking forward to seeing you all next weekend at the show


----------



## Tonioseven

*Whattup D2S?!* :wave:


----------



## MAZDAT

chevyman1962 said:


> Thats good to here looking forward to seeing you all next weekend at the show


I can't go


----------



## MAZDAT

Tonioseven said:


> *Whattup D2S?!* :wave:


:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


> I can't go


:tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## just ripe

pics from today at oceanside museum of art


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Damn that looks like a awesome exhibit.I love all that art!


----------



## chevyman1962

just ripe said:


>


Great pic's Mike thanks for sharing them


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Much props to the down 2 scale fam builds look firme


----------



## CHEVYXXX

just ripe said:


>


 :thumbsup: I would really like to check these out in person one day.


----------



## LoLife4Life

WHAT IT DO FAM!!! Had a blast at the show with all the fellas here's my 51 got it finished...








RICK WITH HIS BEST OF SHOW TROPHY..


----------



## bigdogg323

LoLife4Life said:


> RICK WITH HIS BEST OF SHOW TROPHY..


LMFAO...... I LOOK LIKE A SNEEKY THIEF TAKING SUMONES SHIT :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

just ripe said:


>


Glad you made it out to the museum Mike, Super nice pics too!


----------



## crxlowrider

hey fam been busy working and fam stuff but still building just slowly. Peace out


----------



## CHEVYXXX

sickass '51 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Yo lorenzo. She came out pppurrrrity.

Rick ConGrats on BEST IN SHOW. Way to bring home the hardware.

*So WHERES THE PICS*


----------



## LoLife4Life

Yeah fellas where's the pics...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Took some outside shots of the 51...


----------



## just ripe

51 badass hijo!!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

LoLife4Life said:


> Took some outside shots of the 51...


:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

happy 4th....


----------



## MAZDAT

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

some of the down2scale rides in display at torrence library:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

Thats cool...Nice display :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

ShowRodFreak said:


> Yo lorenzo. She came out pppurrrrity.
> 
> Rick ConGrats on BEST IN SHOW. Way to bring home the hardware.
> 
> *So WHERES THE PICS*





LoLife4Life said:


> Yeah fellas where's the pics...


HERE U GO DON AND LORENZO U WER THUR FOO :twak:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/322591-old-memories-so-la-old-memories-la-5th-annual-pedal-car-bike-model-car-show.html

:biggrin:  PAGE.8 AND 9 :nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

:drama: :drama:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

bigdogg323 said:


> HERE U GO DON AND LORENZO U WER THUR FOO :twak:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/322591-old-memories-so-la-old-memories-la-5th-annual-pedal-car-bike-model-car-show.html
> 
> :biggrin:  PAGE.8 AND 9 :nicoderm:


Killer pics


----------



## chevyman1962

Finally was able to down load the pic's from Old Memories show


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962

well thats it for tonight will post more tomorrow


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Those are some sweet flicks !!!!!!!!! Beautiful builds homies !*


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean rides homies :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

have a good day henry!!!!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> have a good day henry!!!!


X2! WE PARTIED LAST NIGHT .


----------



## ricezart

:dunno: Where's the invite...LOL J/k Happy birthday bro..:rimshot:


----------



## chevyman1962

Happy Birthday Henry hope you had a great day


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Happy Birthday Homie


----------



## warsr67

HAPPYBIRTHDAY MAD BOMBER :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

48


----------



## halfasskustoms

warsr67 said:


> 48


Hell yeah..LOVE IT.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Well happy belated birthday Mad Bomber,and Willie,the 48 looks sweet in that color!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man this 63 is killer. I love this thing. I want it.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> Hell yeah..LOVE IT.


thanks bro. and angel for the comps.


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> 48


48 lookin good!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> 48



WOW!!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

halfasskustoms said:


> Man this 63 is killer. I love this thing. I want it.



Love the 6 trey Marcus:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

warsr67 said:


> 48


:thumbsup:wooo... love it


----------



## LoLife4Life

Found this while looking for sumtin else gonna try and get her done for SD...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

ALMOST DONE WAITING ON CLEAR TO DRY! THIS IS A 67 CONVT. IMPALA ORIGINAL KIT MPC. I ONLY USED BODY INTEROIR, TUB AND FIREWALL AND ENGINE BLOCK, AND CONVT. BOOT, EVERYTHING ELSE CAME FROM THE 67 IMPALA STREET MACHINE, FRAME BACK HALF OF GAS TANK HOUSIONG, SEATS ARE BUCKET, WHEELS ARE PEGASUS, BUMPER AND REAR BUMBER ARE FROM MODELHAUSE, CROME FOILE TWO TONE INTEROIR. BODY IS HOUSE OF COLOR ULTRA ORANGE PEARL WITH KANDY RED STRIPE, FRAME IS TAMIYA CHAMPAINE GOLD. JUST WANTED TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!NOTHING FANCY.


----------



## dig_derange

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> ALMOST DONE WAITING ON CLEAR TO DRY! THIS IS A 67 CONVT. IMPALA ORIGINAL KIT MPC. I ONLY USED BODY INTEROIR, TUB AND FIREWALL AND ENGINE BLOCK, AND CONVT. BOOT, EVERYTHING ELSE CAME FROM THE 67 IMPALA STREET MACHINE, FRAME BACK HALF OF GAS TANK HOUSIONG, SEATS ARE BUCKET, WHEELS ARE PEGASUS, BUMPER AND REAR BUMBER ARE FROM MODELHAUSE, CROME FOILE TWO TONE INTEROIR. BODY IS HOUSE OF COLOR ULTRA ORANGE PEARL WITH KANDY RED STRIPE, FRAME IS TAMIYA CHAMPAINE GOLD. JUST WANTED TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!NOTHING FANCY.


damn Gil, I love it.. so damn CLEAN


----------



## warsr67

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> ALMOST DONE WAITING ON CLEAR TO DRY! THIS IS A 67 CONVT. IMPALA ORIGINAL KIT MPC. I ONLY USED BODY INTEROIR, TUB AND FIREWALL AND ENGINE BLOCK, AND CONVT. BOOT, EVERYTHING ELSE CAME FROM THE 67 IMPALA STREET MACHINE, FRAME BACK HALF OF GAS TANK HOUSIONG, SEATS ARE BUCKET, WHEELS ARE PEGASUS, BUMPER AND REAR BUMBER ARE FROM MODELHAUSE, CROME FOILE TWO TONE INTEROIR. BODY IS HOUSE OF COLOR ULTRA ORANGE PEARL WITH KANDY RED STRIPE, FRAME IS TAMIYA CHAMPAINE GOLD. JUST WANTED TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!NOTHING FANCY.



clean ride ride gil .:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> ALMOST DONE WAITING ON CLEAR TO DRY! THIS IS A 67 CONVT. IMPALA ORIGINAL KIT MPC. I ONLY USED BODY INTEROIR, TUB AND FIREWALL AND ENGINE BLOCK, AND CONVT. BOOT, EVERYTHING ELSE CAME FROM THE 67 IMPALA STREET MACHINE, FRAME BACK HALF OF GAS TANK HOUSIONG, SEATS ARE BUCKET, WHEELS ARE PEGASUS, BUMPER AND REAR BUMBER ARE FROM MODELHAUSE, CROME FOILE TWO TONE INTEROIR. BODY IS HOUSE OF COLOR ULTRA ORANGE PEARL WITH KANDY RED STRIPE, FRAME IS TAMIYA CHAMPAINE GOLD. JUST WANTED TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!NOTHING FANCY.


Is this the one you won on e-bay ??? Looks clean


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

ShowRodFreak said:


> Is this the one you won on e-bay ??? Looks clean


yeah the same one almost done this week with it.


----------



## MAZDAT

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> ALMOST DONE WAITING ON CLEAR TO DRY! THIS IS A 67 CONVT. IMPALA ORIGINAL KIT MPC. I ONLY USED BODY INTEROIR, TUB AND FIREWALL AND ENGINE BLOCK, AND CONVT. BOOT, EVERYTHING ELSE CAME FROM THE 67 IMPALA STREET MACHINE, FRAME BACK HALF OF GAS TANK HOUSIONG, SEATS ARE BUCKET, WHEELS ARE PEGASUS, BUMPER AND REAR BUMBER ARE FROM MODELHAUSE, CROME FOILE TWO TONE INTEROIR. BODY IS HOUSE OF COLOR ULTRA ORANGE PEARL WITH KANDY RED STRIPE, FRAME IS TAMIYA CHAMPAINE GOLD. JUST WANTED TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE!!NOTHING FANCY.



Nice job Gil!!! Real clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

all done! just need to give last wax on body and off to the storage container this will be my last kit! this year until we move into our new home being built need to pack up put into storage our house wont be ready till oct/nov. hope you all like it! i only wish they bought this kit back again!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sorry for the shitty pics damm phone!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Oh hell that 67 is so clean. I like it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Look D2S on 5'20's...............lol the page that is.


----------



## Lowridingmike

67 came out nice!


----------



## sandcast

67 vert looks great. Good idea replacing the frame


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> all done! just need to give last wax on body and off to the storage container this will be my last kit! this year until we move into our new home being built need to pack up put into storage our house wont be ready till oct/nov. hope you all like it! i only wish they bought this kit back again!!


:wow:damn fucken clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

That shit is dope color pops and loving the hood spring


----------



## just ripe

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> all done! just need to give last wax on body and off to the storage container this will be my last kit! this year until we move into our new home being built need to pack up put into storage our house wont be ready till oct/nov. hope you all like it! i only wish they bought this kit back again!!


nice rag top!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

That's nice homie...:thumbsup:


----------



## serio909

67 is bad ass


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> all done! just need to give last wax on body and off to the storage container this will be my last kit! this year until we move into our new home being built need to pack up put into storage our house wont be ready till oct/nov. hope you all like it! i only wish they bought this kit back again!!






Nice job on the vert and congrats on the new house. uffin:


----------



## just ripe

pixs from yesterday meeting


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

just ripe said:


>


Great pics


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow: nice pics!!!


----------



## 97xenissan

Badass!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice display homies cant wait to see them in person next year!!!hmmmm i know i said i was done for the year till we get the house butt ill going to start on this late 90 tahoe, full set up ls1 engine air bags big n little pegasus D's here a few pics not sure on color thinking candy red/ silver base


----------



## halfasskustoms

I love this car so much......:fool2::boink: Man that looks good.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good my Brothers


----------



## 97xenissan

halfasskustoms said:


> I love this car so much......:fool2::boink: Man that looks good.


Man this car is on point!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sweet as builds an projects guys keep doin ur thang much props


----------



## CHEVYXXX

nice pics !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

As much as I'm diggin the 67,the 57 Chrysler really caught my eye,too


----------



## halfasskustoms

But look at this.:worship::sprint:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Progress...


----------



## Hydrohype

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> all done! just need to give last wax on body and off to the storage container this will be my last kit! this year until we move into our new home being built need to pack up put into storage our house wont be ready till oct/nov. hope you all like it! i only wish they bought this kit back again!!


MARKIES AIR CONDITIONED MODEL STORAGE FACILITY, SO CAL LOCATION OPEN FOR BUSINESS! FDIC INSURED!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds and projects are lookin good fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Thanks for the pictures. Nice looking builds D2S.uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful pictures fellas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Tonioseven said:


> Beautiful pictures fellas!! :thumbsup:


*X10!!*


----------



## warsr67

FROM ALL THE BRO S IN D2S THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS. IT'S FOR THE LOVE OF THE HOBBY AND THE BROTHER HOOD .:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

Where's everyone at??? Anyways, here's Willie Jr's 57 Chezzoom custom....


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

MAZDAT said:


> Where's everyone at??? Anyways, here's Willie Jr's 57 Chezzoom custom....


My God thats Beautiful,Im diggin it with those tires,hubcaps


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW!!!! I never liked that car untell now. Holy shit. I too like the white walls and hubcaps on there.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:wow: damn!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

MAZDAT said:


>


looks better like this :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

bigdogg323 said:


> looks better like this :thumbsup:


X2! SICK!!!


----------



## 85 Biarittz

MAZDAT said:


> Where's everyone at??? Anyways, here's Willie Jr's 57 Chezzoom custom....


Build is looking great!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

DAMM WILLIE LOOKING GOOD LOVE THE COLORS TOO I LOVE THEM CROME T'S BUTT!! I LIKE THEM BIGGGG WHITIES TUCKED INSIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dammmn looks clean homie much props


----------



## MAZDAT

Hey Willie, have you decided on what wheels or you decided on? Looks bad add either way


----------



## LoLife4Life

Progress... 








Got the first coat of paint down...


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## ShowRodFreak

Snap those are off the HOOK :worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good lowlife! cant waite to see more pics homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

MAZDAT said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

LoLife4Life said:


> Progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the first coat of paint down...


bad ass!!!


----------



## warsr67

alittle more work on 39 sd bound.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Just Got a copy.
Our Brother and member is in it. *Mr. Mike Tellez








*


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> alittle more work on 39 sd bound.


Looking Good Willy


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good SR. keep them pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT

warsr67 said:


> alittle more work on 39 sd bound.



:boink:


----------



## Tonioseven

_*:thumbsup2S reppin' quite nicely!! Do ya thang fellas!! *_


----------



## LoLife4Life

Progress...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn that's nice.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

MAZDAT said:


> Where's everyone at??? Anyways, here's Willie Jr's 57 Chezzoom custom....


THIS IS BADASS MAZ. LOVE IT!! =0


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

bigdogg323 said:


> looks better like this :thumbsup:


YOU MUST BE OUT OF YOUR MIND.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

warsr67 said:


> alittle more work on 39 sd bound.


I'M SPEECHLESS SR. THIS IS ONE NICE 39.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

LoLife4Life said:


> Progress...


LOOKING GOOD LOLIFE!


----------



## Tonioseven

LoLife4Life said:


> Progress...


*Shit is gonna be CLEAN!!! I love it!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## hocknberry

ShowRodFreak said:


> Just Got a copy.
> Our Brother and member is in it. *Mr. Mike Tellez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 where'd you get that mag. at?!


----------



## hocknberry

always quality clean rides up in here...nice job D2S!!


----------



## MAZDAT

hocknberry said:


> always quality clean rides up in here...nice job D2S!!


:wave:Hock


----------



## MAZDAT

ROAD DOGG 1 said:


> THIS IS BADASS MAZ. LOVE IT!! =0


This is Willie's car, I just borrowed it to mock up with Great whites:thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

Not sure yet. I like both sets of rims. Cant decide. And thanks again


----------



## warsr67

engine work on 39


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that intake is krazy kool man.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that intake is krazy kool man.




thanks bro . :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

chilly willie said:


> Not sure yet. I like both sets of rims. Cant decide. And thanks again


great whites :thumbsup: if your not going to use them can i have them.


----------



## LoLife4Life

One step closer to being done


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> nice!!!:thumbsup:


Lookin good


----------



## TINGOS

MAZDAT said:


> Where's everyone at??? Anyways, here's Willie Jr's 57 Chezzoom custom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I like this


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats what Im saying. Those Wide whites look great on it. Must go with the white walls.


----------



## hocknberry

MAZDAT said:


> :wave:Hock


:h5:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

hocknberry said:


> where'd you get that mag. at?!


Ebay. There still one for sale


----------



## sr.woodgrain

TTT VATOS


----------



## 97xenissan

TINGOS said:


> MAZDAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's everyone at??? Anyways, here's Willie Jr's 57 Chezzoom custom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Badass! i want one of these kits now too
Click to expand...


----------



## just ripe

lower left coast show today in carlsbad ca.


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## halfasskustoms

God Damn the westcoast knows how the throw it down. Great pics man. Thanks.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man I wish we how turn outs like that in AZ.Sweet pics


----------



## hocknberry

thanks for the pics D2S!! theres some good stuff all around that show!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

great pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

Badass that's a model show!


----------



## Just Us 86

Today was a great day,good times hanging out at the show.Great to meet all of you guys.


----------



## RaiderPride

Surprise. Teressi won. Good pics guys. Next show.


----------



## oldskool 67

Great pics Mike, it was good seeing you guys


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great pics fellas thanks for sharing~!:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

today model show in so bay


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: Congrats fellas!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Why am I not surprised that Teresi won again! Lol dude does have some sick builds though.... Thanks for sharing... I miss SD... Dammit!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great pics guys.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dude Teresi is a beast on the bench:worship::worship::worship:still a great showing from D2S.Ill always love that flaked green Merc,Just Ripe


----------



## hocknberry

the blue 77 monte looks like it has borrowed patters from lethal weapon?! nice build!! nice pics!! congrats on the wins!


----------



## Lowrider-gee

those models are sick. Love the paint.


----------



## jevries

SUPER SICK!!



just ripe said:


> lower left coast show today in carlsbad ca.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

here is my latest ride before i pack up, i had this kit for at least 12 yrs resin tahoe by ACCU-PRO. just sitting waiting for to put all together well its 80% done just need to plumb emgine up and make air tanks. it is candy apple red and black gold pearl by HOK over a silver base and two tone interior tan-tamiya red, with an ls1 chevy big block from the testers boyd hauler kit. will show pics when all done.:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sweet pics homie nice builds


----------



## just ripe

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is my latest ride before i pack up, i had this kit for at least 12 yrs resin tahoe by ACCU-PRO. just sitting waiting for to put all together well its 80% done just need to plumb emgine up and make air tanks. it is candy apple red and black gold pearl by HOK over a silver base and two tone interior tan-tamiya red, with an ls1 chevy big block from the testers boyd hauler kit. will show pics when all done.:biggrin:


nice tahoe :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

MAZDAT said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## just ripe

MAZDAT said:


>


oldskool wheels!!!! :guns: :guns:


----------



## chevyman1962

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> here is my latest ride before i pack up, i had this kit for at least 12 yrs resin tahoe by ACCU-PRO. just sitting waiting for to put all together well its 80% done just need to plumb emgine up and make air tanks. it is candy apple red and black gold pearl by HOK over a silver base and two tone interior tan-tamiya red, with an ls1 chevy big block from the testers boyd hauler kit. will show pics when all done.:biggrin:


 cool ride :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Here are some pic's from the Build Day at Willie's house on Sunday


----------



## chevyman1962

And here are the rest


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that 67 is kool lookin.


----------



## wisdonm

Congrats at the show guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKS LIKE GOOD TIMES GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86

Nice 67 !!


----------



## warsr67

64 elco


----------



## warsr67

tail dragger


----------



## halfasskustoms

Bofe is kool as hell lookin.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

warsr67 said:


> 64 elco


THAT'S GANGSTA AS FUCK :guns: SCRATCH BUILT ????????? :dunno: what donor kit did you use ? any build pics ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

warsr67 said:


> 64 elco


Very cool. If my fab skills were on par i would try this for sure.


----------



## warsr67

CHEVYXXX said:


> THAT'S GANGSTA AS FUCK :guns: SCRATCH BUILT ????????? :dunno: what donor kit did you use ? any build pics ?



66chevy revel elco donor kit.


----------



## avidinha

The Elco looks bad ass!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

warsr67 said:


> 66chevy revel elco donor kit.


uffin:thanks for the info. i'm going to have to give it a try, i have a 63 i can to try it out on.


----------



## LoLife4Life

What's the ticket on that pops...or can I have it


----------



## sandcast

NICE IMPALCAMINO


----------



## MAZDAT

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> 64 elco


ORALE :worship:


----------



## ART2ROLL

MAZDAT said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/mazdatphotos/IMAG1394.jpg[/
> IMG][IMG]http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/mazdatphotos/
> IMAG1391.jpg


Very beautiful 64. Old School


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!! sick homie !!!!!*


warsr67 said:


> 64 elco


what the heck !!!!!!!!!!!! Down2Scale doinit for real homies !!!!!!!!


MAZDAT said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909

warsr67 said:


> tail dragger


Nice!!!


----------



## Just Us 86

Like that 64 El C.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great work homies everyone geeting down in their shops keep them pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

MAZDAT said:


> :thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## LoLife4Life

Progress on the 65 guts made a center console and smoothed the dash next re upholster the seats and door panels


----------



## LoLife4Life

Redid the monte at the build day still gonna add more color and patterns..


----------



## bigdogg323

Looks good


----------



## Just Us 86

Like that look !! Awesome


----------



## warsr67

interior done on 39


----------



## just ripe

down 2 scale lookin good keep up the good work bros!!!! :h5: :h5:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

keep them pics coming homies:thumbsup:


----------



## candilove

Nice interior pops.. whats up mike.?


----------



## chevyman1962

hope everyone had a safe and good weekend


----------



## just ripe

:biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

just ripe said:


> :biggrin:


Thats a nice pic.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

EVERYTHING LOOKING GOOD FELLAS!! KEEP IT UP.:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

rubbed the 48 out.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks like you carved the body from glass,perfect shine bro.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man thats fine.


----------



## warsr67

92 a little change


----------



## Tonioseven

warsr67 said:


> rubbed the 48 out.



_*Beautiful work!!

*_


warsr67 said:


> 92 a little change



I dig this!! Here's mine...











Maybe I'll finish it one day.


----------



## Lownslow302

warsr67 said:


> 92 a little change


:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Tonioseven said:


> _*Beautiful work!!
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> I dig this!! Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll finish it one day.



go for it bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart




----------



## CHEVYXXX

ricezart said:


> View attachment 538196
> View attachment 538197
> View attachment 538198
> View attachment 538199


looks like sinful sin badass paint homie !!!!!!


----------



## sneekyg909

ricezart said:


> View attachment 538196
> View attachment 538197
> View attachment 538198
> View attachment 538199


Thats looking good...:thumbsup: I like it


----------



## just ripe

63 lookin good rick :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ricezart said:


> View attachment 538196
> View attachment 538197
> View attachment 538198
> View attachment 538199


sick!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

39 is complete


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like that hood. Over all looks great.


----------



## MKD904

Nice work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ricezart said:


> View attachment 538196
> View attachment 538197
> View attachment 538198
> View attachment 538199
> [/QUO
> TE]
> 
> Thats sure is sexy


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1

Tonioseven said:


> _*Beautiful work!!
> 
> *_I dig this!! Here's mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll finish it one day.


HERE'S MINE HOMIE.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

RIDES LOOKING GOOD HOMIES KEEP THEM PICS COMING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

FINISHED TAHOE!


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: The colors looking sweet


----------



## just ripe

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> RIDES LOOKING GOOD HOMIES KEEP THEM PICS COMING!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: x2!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Auto Mob

D2S, man, you guy's are kickin' ass, great paint/great pic's!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

OK ONE MORE QUICK BUILD OF OLD AMT KIT 65 EL CAMINO TWO TONE JUST SOME TLC TO IT NOTHING SPECIAL!


----------



## customcoupe68

warsr67 said:


> 39 is complete



props on the side window! nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

route 66 model car contest.........:drama:























































[IMGhttp://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l511/justripe/IMG_2300.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Awesome PICS!!!! Holy fuck that 1:1 59 panal is wicked


----------



## halfasskustoms

Those are all great pics......great job D2S......I miss going to that show.


----------



## pancho1969

Looke like a great show. Thanks for the pics and Congrats to all the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

pancho1969 said:


> Looke like a great show. Thanks for the pics and Congrats to all the winners :thumbsup:


X2!! awsome builds!! looks like the juniors made out too!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

GREAT SHOW AND PICS NOW THATS WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT FAMILY, AND FRIENDS GOOOOD TIMES:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

nice shots


----------



## chevyman1962

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> OK ONE MORE QUICK BUILD OF OLD AMT KIT 65 EL CAMINO TWO TONE JUST SOME TLC TO IT NOTHING SPECIAL!


 nice Elco looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Great pic's Mike and congrats to all the winers


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man these are the shit right here. Thats one way to put your own spin on things.


----------



## warsr67

some of the DOWN2SCALE FAMILEY in the shade checking out the cruise.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## just ripe

D2S Lookin good!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

COMING SOON TO DOWN2SCALE


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

one more done nothing fancy just old glue bomb rebuilt 65 el camino.


----------



## just ripe

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> one more done nothing fancy just old glue bomb rebuilt 65 el camino.


 nice :thumbsup: !!!! :wave: el camino gil.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*Ideas*

Ideas :wave:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

oh yeah carnal!:thumbsup: let me have it i got the wheels and paint too!


----------



## warsr67

ShowRodFreak said:


> Ideas :wave:
> 
> hummmmmmmmmm GREAT IDEA:wave:
> :thumbsup:




HUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GREAT IDEA. :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

here another


----------



## darkside customs

Nice pics... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## warsr67

new sreet machine first coat of primer


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Willie, like the stance and wheels too keeep pics coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> oh yeah carnal!:thumbsup: let me have it i got the wheels and paint too!


Go for it. LOCO


----------



## just ripe

cruisin for a cure model show 9-22-12


----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats on the wins YO.......Great lookin cars homie. Nice backgrand of all the other cars too.


----------



## Lowmodelr

Congrats... Clean builds homie


----------



## just ripe

Thx Bros !!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> here another


 this is an old car from the valley its been around a long time over 20 yrs or more :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking great in here guys


----------



## rollindeep408

Looking good in here as always d2s


----------



## ShowRodFreak

For Inspiration :drama:


----------



## warsr67

cruisin for a cure model show orange county fair grounds.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Good showing,homie!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats homie.


----------



## chevyman1962

Hey Mike just wanted to let you know that their is a show this weekend on sunday. Its going to be in the city of Camarillo. i will be going as well as Oscar the addr is 455 Aviation Dr. Camarillo, Ca 93010


----------



## MayhemKustomz

warsr67 said:


> cruisin for a cure model show orange county fair grounds.


Those are 1st place winners there. Nice work.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyman1962 said:


> Hey Mike just wanted to let you know that their is a show this weekend on sunday. Its going to be in the city of Camarillo. i will be going as well as Oscar the addr is 455 Aviation Dr. Camarillo, Ca 93010


Dude I wish I still lived out there. I lived right on the other side of the freeway from there. My dad used to work at that airport. I was 5 min away. Nice take pics OK guys.


----------



## warsr67

MayhemKustomz said:


> Those are 1st place winners there. Nice work.


thanks bro.


----------



## dyzcustoms

warsr67 said:


> cruisin for a cure model show orange county fair grounds.


love these, very clean!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I wish I still lived out there. I lived right on the other side of the freeway from there. My dad used to work at that airport. I was 5 min away. Nice take pics OK guys.


will do and ill post them here and on FB


----------



## just ripe

update on shelby gt350.......


----------



## warsr67

just ripe said:


> update on shelby gt350.......



gt is looking good bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

MODELFEST SHOW IN CAMARILLO CA.


----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## just ripe




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice pics and congrats D2S:h5:


----------



## chevyman1962

had a great time at the show with my Brothers looking forward to the next show. Congrats to all the winners from todays show :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Wow nice builds paint jobs thanks for sharing d2s


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn you guys took the whole show. Great turn out, and congrats on the wins. That looked like a real nice show.


----------



## COAST2COAST

i was gonna say...u guys do a clean sweep for all them ribbons!!!wouldn't doubt it:thumbsup:
thanks for posting them pics too


----------



## MAZDAT




----------



## LATIN SKULL

DAMMMMMM YOU GUYS MOPPED UP THE COMPETITION! NICE!


----------



## just ripe

Thx. Guys.......


----------



## Money Never Sleeps

Holy crap. so much detail in these cars... you guys are killing it


----------



## just ripe

1955 chrysler 300......


----------



## LATIN SKULL

just ripe said:


> 1955 chrysler 300......


ORALE HIJO, DO YOUR THING .


----------



## ShowRodFreak

just ripe said:


>


Congrats my bothers


----------



## gseeds

just ripe said:


> 1955 chrysler 300......


this is going to be good !!


----------



## gseeds

congrats to all my D2S fam on there wins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

just ripe said:


> 1955 chrysler 300......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l511/justripe/B074011F-5B36-4FA4-A734-
> 401B95AD895D-515-
> 0000013AEED7ABED.jpg
> 
> http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/
> l511/justripe/C82CCE4D-D685-4912-87FE-
> 6B18E10304B5-515-0000013AEC3532BC.jpg[/
> IMG][/SIZE][/QUOTE]
> 
> Looking forward to this,I got one I haven't touched yet...


----------



## sr.woodgrain

just ripe said:


> 1955 chrysler 300......


nice 300 mike cant wait to see it painted,,.................... everyone in D2S is doing a very exelent job on there build keep it up homies from woodgrain ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## warsr67

orange con model show


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats on the wins guys. Great pics, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## warsr67

halfasskustoms said:


> Congrats on the wins guys. Great pics, and thanks for sharing.



thanks bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

Congratulations fellas!! Well-deserved wins!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:thumbsup: congrats on the wins my bros......:h5:


----------



## MAZDAT

Congrats to all the winners!! Great job guys:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

halfasskustoms said:


> Congrats on the wins guys. Great pics, and thanks for sharing.


X2


----------



## chevyman1962

sorry for pic beign side ways here are the 1st,2nd, and 3rd place winners at the IPMS Org Cty show


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Way too go my brothers. Congrats


----------



## uncle poop

some sick stuff guys. congrats on the wins.


----------



## just ripe

update on 300
































lime green peral !!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

Looking good mike :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

X2!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Going through the pages of this thread is like walkin through the halls of the Smithsonian. Not only is it all OLD stuff :roflmao:, but it's just PURE ART!!! 

LOL Dont get too mad at the old stuff comment guys LOL YOU know Im just kidding! Seriously though, you guys in here are KILLIN it!


----------



## just ripe

Thax bros


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn that 300 is kool lookin.


----------



## chevyman1962

300 looking good mike :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Does anyone know how to get a hold of Jimbo ? If so pm me


----------



## just ripe

DOWN 2 SCALE 3 YEAR ANNIVERSARY LUNCHEON


----------



## just ripe

UPDATE ON 300 AND 48 FORD.......


----------



## warsr67

TWO 48'S COMMING TO DOWN2SCALE SOON.:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Happy anniversary.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Orale T T T Happy Anniversary my brothers


----------



## 85 Biarittz

Happy Anniversary Down II Scale.


----------



## Tonioseven

Congratulations fellas!! Keep the inspiration coming!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Congrats on three years and more :h5:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

just ripe said:


> UPDATE ON 300 AND 48 FORD.......


:nicoderm:


----------



## warsr67

66


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice body mods. Like more pics homie.


----------



## just ripe

warsr67 said:


> 66


66 lookin good willie,,,,,,:boink:


----------



## COAST2COAST

x2 ...nice work homie


----------



## lowdude13

warsr67 said:


> 66


sweet till the wheels fall off!~ cotton kandy~


----------



## halfasskustoms

^^^^^this guy from my home town. Nice.


----------



## TINGOS

que onda big badass D2S homies,,,,,always getting down in here


----------



## warsr67

TINGOS said:


> que onda big badass D2S homies,,,,,always getting down in here


just kicking it , ever one working something new.


----------



## Trikejustclownin

Xan i see how you did the tilted front end


----------



## chevyman1962

here is my current project almost done with it 1962 Popo


----------



## warsr67

Trikejustclownin said:


> Xan i see how you did the tilted front end


----------



## warsr67

chevyman1962 said:


> here is my current project almost done with it 1962 Popo
> View attachment 570695
> View attachment 570696
> View attachment 570697


looking good bro.


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> looking good bro.


 Thanks its all done will post pic's tomorrow


----------



## 97xenissan

just ripe said:


> DOWN 2 SCALE 3 YEAR ANNIVERSARY LUNCHEON


Idk guys looks like yall are up to some trouble LOL, 
There some badass builds in here


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Congrats on d 3 year anaversery homies keep doin yalls thing


----------



## just ripe

thanx bros!!!!!!:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## halfasskustoms

Oh that's nice.^^^^^


----------



## ShowRodFreak

This guy has a good price. buy them up

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271116661584&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123


----------



## dig_derange

warsr67 said:


>


damn!!!


----------



## warsr67

dig_derange said:


> damn!!!



project 2013 ,open doors ??????


----------



## rollindeep408

dig_derange said:


> damn!!!


This is gonna be Hott


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE CHRISTMAS PARTY POT,LUCK AND SHOW WITH 2012 BUILDS AND SOME PROJECTS FOR 2013


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## sinicle

Very clean builds!!!

Hey wars, did you ever get anywhere with your Greenade replica?


----------



## warsr67

sinicle said:


> Very clean builds!!!
> 
> Hey wars, did you ever get anywhere with your Greenade replica?



got stuck on interior ,going for grand nationals in january pomona


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

best lowrider,best custom, best of show , and best new "b" of 2012


----------



## warsr67

THAT ALL FOR NOW MERRRY CHRISTMAS FROM DOWN2 SCALE


----------



## bigdogg323

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## warsr67

50 pick up


----------



## COAST2COAST

Great work in this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great pics guys.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## 97xenissan

I finally got one , next on the list is a 69 implala !


----------



## 97xenissan

Mocked up a billet grille and the cross lace wheels for the 67


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice!! Can't wait to get my hideaway grille back from KB.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good fellas merry christmas to all!!


----------



## warsr67

Gilsdropshop1 said:


> looking good fellas merry christmas to all!!


SAME TO YOU GIL ,LET DON AND OSCAR THE BEST TO YOU AND THEM ,IN THECOMMING YEAR FROM DOWN 2 SCALE FAMILY:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MERRY CHRISTMAS VATOS.


----------



## gseeds

Merry Christmas guys, its been some time since ive been on lay it low, just wanted to check in !!


----------



## rollindeep408

Nice pics guys love the bus and so many others thanks for sharing


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> SAME TO YOU GIL ,LET DON AND OSCAR THE BEST TO YOU AND THEM ,IN THECOMMING YEAR FROM DOWN 2 SCALE FAMILY:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Willie. Have a great year


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> 50 pick up


This is nice


----------



## COAST2COAST

Happy new years fellas:thumbsup:..keep up the great work


----------



## darkside customs

HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## dig_derange

Happy New Years fellas!

Love the Ford p/u btw.. :-D


----------



## chevyman1962

here is one of my builds for 2013 made custom handle bars


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good up in here guys keep doing yalls thang!


----------



## Laidframe

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 591487
> View attachment 591490
> View attachment 591491
> here is one of my builds for 2013 made custom handle bars


Those are pretty badass.


----------



## warsr67

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 591487
> View attachment 591490
> View attachment 591491
> here is one of my builds for 2013 made custom handle bars


lookin good juan


----------



## chevyman1962

warsr67 said:


> lookin good juan


 Thanks Dave and Willie im trying


----------



## chilly willie

Whats up fellas, I just want to pop in here to say hello and to wish one of our OG members of the club a very happy birthday. So without further ado......... Happy Birthday to MIKE 'Justripe" Mendoza! I hope you have a wonderful day Hijo! Peace Chilly Willie


----------



## warsr67

48 custom coupe


----------



## MKD904

Nice work in here fellas.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> 48 custom coupe


LIKE A GLASS WILLIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyman1962

My current builds for 2013


----------



## a408nutforu

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 596347
> View attachment 596349
> View attachment 596351
> View attachment 596354
> View attachment 596355
> View attachment 596356
> My current builds for 2013


the bike looks sick...where the pipes?:dunno:


----------



## chevyman1962

a408nutforu said:


> the bike looks sick...where the pipes?:dunno:


 oh thanks i forgot to put the pipes thanks for pointing it out a408nutforu


----------



## warsr67

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 596347
> View attachment 596349
> View attachment 596351
> View attachment 596354
> View attachment 596355
> View attachment 596356
> My current builds for 2013


way to go bro.


----------



## a408nutforu

lol...no problem.i hope i dont forget myself too:rofl:


chevyman1962 said:


> oh thanks i forgot to put the pipes thanks for pointing it out a408nutforu


----------



## rollindeep408

warsr67 said:


> 48 custom coupe


So clean! I just picked up this kit making me want to build it


----------



## warsr67

50 almost ready for the sreets


----------



## darkside customs

chilly willie said:


> Ok fellas, Here we go. Id like to thanks to all my D2S brothers for a great time today and also thanks to the people who put on this great event. Also congrats to henry The Madbomber Espinosa for his win at the show. Great job bro. All the rides were great. Also would like to send our prayers for our brother James "wonderbread" Evans from Drag-lo-kustoms and we all hope you get well soon . You are greatly missed. Peace and god bless you my brother. Also thank you Santago for all the info you gave us and to MCBA for your hospitality. Well here you go fellas enjoy the pics. : )


I never saw this til now.... I just wanna thank you guys if I haven't already for the prayers and for taking the time to get a card signed for me wishing me well.... Those words of encouragement helped a lot ... Thanks again...

Wonderbread


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good D2S.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

bump vatos locos


----------



## warsr67

ready for the streets


----------



## TINGOS

warsr67 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> nombre siempre con los caros bonitos


----------



## warsr67

grand nationals


----------



## wisdonm

Very nice. Are those sweet blue dots from the kit?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaaaamn nice! They all look clean homies much props an congrats


----------



## warsr67

wisdonm said:


> Very nice. Are those sweet blue dots from the kit?



the light are from the kit .i use clear blue on the dot.


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

sr.woodgrain said:


> bump vatos locos


YEAH WHAT HE SAID! VL FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

VENTURA SHOW LAST SUNDAY


----------



## warsr67

CONT.


----------



## warsr67

CONT..


----------



## warsr67




----------



## a408nutforu

thanks for sharing the pics.the builds looked dope.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good my brothers


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Is anyone heading to Phoenix in April.................ROAD TRIP ??


----------



## wisdonm

Very nice pixs. Don't have a facvorite, but that Chezoom is sweet. Does anybody know what this is?

http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af26/warsr/073_zpse2e74308.jpg?t=1362538694


----------



## warsr67

when is the date ,any flyers


----------



## warsr67

it's the black force model kit ,a lot of scratch parts. IT BELONGS TO OUR CLUB MEMBER ( SMOOTH) CHECK OUT OUR FACE BOOK (DOWN2SCALE)


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Any of u going to the Desert Scale Classic in Phoenix in April? If so can't wait to see some of these in person.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

*i will be there what day is it*



CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Any of u going to th:thumbsup:e Desert Scale Classic in Phoenix in April? If so can't wait to see some of these in person.[/QUOTE:thumbsup::thumbsup:]


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


>


LOOKING GOOD VATOS! :h5:


----------



## warsr67




----------



## halfasskustoms

Great job guys.


----------



## warsr67

thanks from all of us. in down2 scale:thumbsup:


----------



## just ripe

:wave::wave::sprint::sprint::sprint:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Sweet bulds down 2 scale fam keep puttin it down


----------



## chevyman1962

ShowRodFreak said:


> Is anyone heading to Phoenix in April.................ROAD TRIP ??


 when is the show ?


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Any of u going to the Desert Scale Classic in Phoenix in April? If so can't wait to see some of these in person.


 when is this show ?


----------



## wisdonm

APRIL 20 at the Postal Workers Social Hall, 3720 W. Greenway Road in NW Phoenix!!!


----------



## MAZDAT

Put some color on Project 69


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Yhea April 20th. Texas boys will be there.


----------



## Bogyoke

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 622539
> View attachment 622536
> View attachment 622537


I dig that CHP unit.


----------



## warsr67

ShowRodFreak said:


> Yhea April 20th. Texas boys will be there.


 TAKE SOME PICKS BRO.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## Compton1964

Lookin clean....


----------



## sneekyg909

Very Nice...:thumbsup:


----------



## wisdonm

What is that dash from?


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Here's the flyer for the show


----------



## warsr67

wisdonm said:


> What is that dash from?


 its from the 66 revi.


----------



## customcoupe68

:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

warsr67 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Bogyoke said:


> I dig that CHP unit.


Thanks Bogyoke


----------



## T-Maq82

Man..am that dash is bad ass!! def feeling the look. Will be watching out for this one


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> TAKE SOME PICKS BRO.


 Huh. No else is going ???


----------



## warsr67

coming soon.


----------



## chevyman1962

so how was the show Desert Scale Classic on sat ?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Show was Great, hospitality was off the hook. Barbecue and All. LOL

heres a link from a buddy. Check it out.

D2S brought home 14 trophies :drama:
Gil had 6 trophies
Oscar had 8 trophies

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dar...&page=1&_suid=1366652021156031991360766995164


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for posten the pixs.


----------



## customcoupe68

warsr67 said:


>


Any Progress on this bad mamajama ?! :drama:


----------



## warsr67

ShowRodFreak said:


> Show was Great, hospitality was off the hook. Barbecue and All. LOL
> 
> heres a link from a buddy. Check it out.
> 
> D2S brought home 14 trophies :drama:
> Gil had 6 trophies
> Oscar had 8 trophies
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dar...&page=1&_suid=1366652021156031991360766995164


 congrat brothers way to go, Oscar was a buzzy bee. with all them rides.


----------



## warsr67

customcoupe68 said:


> Any Progress on this bad mamajama ?! :drama:


 laid some silver base and shot some flake . thanks for asking.


----------



## Bogyoke

ShowRodFreak said:


> Show was Great, hospitality was off the hook. Barbecue and All. LOL
> 
> heres a link from a buddy. Check it out.
> 
> D2S brought home 14 trophies :drama:
> Gil had 6 trophies
> Oscar had 8 trophies
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/dar...&page=1&_suid=1366652021156031991360766995164


Congratulations for the wins. 

Thanks for taking pictures and sharing the link! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

silver base and flaked


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin real good up in here homies much props an congrats on d wins


----------



## customcoupe68

nice


----------



## chevyman1962

here is my buld for the build off for the club


----------



## warsr67

ride is soooooooooooo clean good job:thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

got that old school feel for sure


----------



## chevyman1962

thanks Willie Sr, and Customcoupe68


----------



## LATIN SKULL

WHERES SUNDAYS SHOW PICS?:dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

YEA WERE DA AT:drama:


----------



## warsr67

go on face-book (down2scale)


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

OK THANK'S BRO...:nicodermID YALL POST ON YOUTUB


----------



## bigdogg323

Yo big money go on the lil fb group thurs sum posted there bro by me and willie Jr


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962

here are a few pic's from Down2Scale meeting from yesturday will post more when i get home from work tonight


----------



## customcoupe68

70 impala game heavy!! clean builds


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Daaaaamn looking good in here fellas! Always enjoy stopin by checkin out d builds


----------



## 97xenissan

MAZDAT said:


> Put some color on Project 69


Is that the one you said I could have.???


----------



## customcoupe68

MAZDAT said:


> Put some color on Project 69


nice color choice


----------



## warsr67

some of the pics from our meeting on sunday ,we had a 70 build off. I did not finish mine, congrads to the ones th







at finish.


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67

some projects :































































that's all for now.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Some beautiful rides comin out!!! Props to DOWN-II-SCALE:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks from all the bro.s :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68

nice builds and projects!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

customcoupe68 said:


> nice builds and projects!


X2 homies sick work goin on in here


----------



## Auto Mob

X3 insane work!!, best paint I think I've seen, keep it up!


----------



## chevyman1962

here are a few more pic's from meeting from last sun


----------



## jevries

GREAT line up!!:thumbsup:



warsr67 said:


> som
> 
> e projects :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's all for now.


----------



## T-Maq82

Great looking models there! All great work homie. Seeing pictures like that make me wish there was a club close to me to join. I just build alone not much interest around where I live. Keep up the work!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin real good guys.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking good my brothers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

badass work D2S, keep it up! :wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

LOOKING GOOD! CAN I HAVE ONE?


warsr67 said:


>


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

LATIN SKULL said:


> LOOKING GOOD! CAN I HAVE ONE?


what up eddie :wave:

hey guys, anymore pics of that blue 66?


----------



## warsr67

jojo in VV said:


> what up eddie :wave:
> 
> hey guys, anymore pics of that blue 66?


 go on to face book www.facebook.com/down2scale also layitlow.com look up model cars forms.


----------



## pancho1969

builds are lookin good fellas!!


----------



## sinicle

Builds are looking great as usual! The 70s all look sick! Who won? And again, it was a pleasure to meet one of the D2S brothers, Marcos. Great guy, and VERY patient father!!! Lol!


----------



## TINGOS

warsr67 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tingos Interior in Sr Woodgrain's Blue Rivi,,,,,,,always a great line up.


----------



## Raise Up

TINGOS said:


> warsr67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tingos Interior in Sr Woodgrain's Blue Rivi,,,,,,,always a great line up.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a better pic of the Rivi?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Nice job fellas keep it going! Gil


----------



## halfasskustoms

Looks great guys.


----------



## gseeds

well i got the striping on and some clear, now to foil ,then start on the rest of the build.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Beautiful!!


----------



## customcoupe68

dang that rivi is sick


----------



## gseeds

got some foil on the rivi, body all done ,now i can get to building !!!


----------



## sinicle

Amazing work as always Gary! Did you paint the flowers?


----------



## gseeds

thanks doug, yes i hand painted the rose's, wanted to give the car a kinda a gypsy rose feel, and also as a tribute to my good buddy that pasted away year before last ,Walt Prey the guy that painted the real gypsy rose '63 and '64 impalas his rose's where all hand painted, so mine had to be also, thanks brother !


sinicle said:


> Amazing work as always Gary! Did you paint the flowers?


----------



## Deecee

gseeds said:


> well i got the striping on and some clear, now to foil ,then start on the rest of the build.





Faaaaarrrrrkkking AMAZING!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## warsr67

gseeds said:


> got some foil on the rivi, body all done ,now i can get to building !!!


 awesome work as all ways GARY :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Impalas 4ever

That is nice Gary. I may have missed it but what kit is that?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## josh 78

Builds are looking great as usua l:thumbsup: and og seeds rivi came out nice


----------



## 13dayton

LoLife4Life said:


> Took some outside shots of the 51...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86

Nice 51 !!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:thumbsup:


gseeds said:


> well i got the striping on and some clear, now to foil ,then start on the rest of the build.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Love it Seeds, Thats one badass ride.


----------



## Dre1only

warsr67 said:


>


:worship: :h5: Down 2 Scale :h5: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking real good up in here felas much props to the down 2 scale fam!


----------



## gseeds

got some work in on the rivi, made some rabit ears, small dounut wheel and mocked in the windows. here it is so far,ill post more soon.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wow:!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Rivi looks firme homie


----------



## chevyman1962

One sweet rivi


----------



## FabianSkillful builder

Nice on the 51 Chevy how did u make the light covers they look clean


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

gseeds said:


> got some work in on the rivi, made some rabit ears, small dounut wheel and mocked in the windows. here it is so far,ill post more soon.


damn!!!:wow::worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

You the man Gary! !!!!


----------



## gseeds

thanks guys !! just trying to do my part of up holding the name of Down 2 Scale !!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Sweet Ride!!!


----------



## Daddy ooo

You guys don't be jivin around. Some really nice work shown in here. I started on my first model last week wish me luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 97xenissan

gseeds said:


> got some work in on the rivi, made some rabit ears, small dounut wheel and mocked in the windows. here it is so far,ill post more soon.


Damn gary that rivi is sick love the steering wheel and rabbit ears


----------



## chilly willie

*My latest builds*

Wats up fellas, havent been in here for a minute. Thought id post some of my latest builds.. Hope you like them...


----------



## sandcast

That riv is great


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Looking good fellas!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Impala looks sick to the bone


----------



## LoLife4Life

Custome skirts for my 65 don't like the og 65/66 there more like dress then a skirt...


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> Custome skirts for my 65 don't like the og 65/66 there more like dress then a skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................


 looking good bro.


----------



## warsr67

almost ready for clear.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Since the 65 is gonna be a curbside it's gotta have some wow factor so I kustomized the from grill...
This is the original grill








This is my grill


----------



## Bogyoke

Good work! Looks clean and consistent. How did you do that?


----------



## LoLife4Life

Bogyoke said:


> Good work! Looks clean and consistent. How did you do that?


Thanks...I took a dremel to the back of the grill slowly removing the plastic till light showed through then I used sand paper and a knife to remove the excess stuff..


----------



## LoLife4Life

Going back and forth on this 57 and the 65 both r almost ready for paint...


----------



## Los84

LoLife4Life said:


> Since the 65 is gonna be a curbside it's gotta have some wow factor so I kustomized the from grill...
> This is the original grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my grill


clean! Did you sand through the back side?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Sweet


----------



## Los84




----------



## chevyman1962

Los84 said:


> View attachment 673570


 Looking real good


----------



## Los84

Thanks chevyman1962 !


----------



## Boogie04

send more pics


----------



## Boogie04

you guys don't play they are bad man a send more


----------



## warsr67

Los84 said:


> View attachment 673570


 looking good bro.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

SOME PIC.S FROM OUR MEETING.


----------



## warsr67

CONT


----------



## warsr67




----------



## warsr67




----------



## sneekyg909

:thumbsup:...Lot's of NICE projects


----------



## COAST2COAST

sneekyg909 said:


> :thumbsup:...Lot's of NICE projects


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

thanks bro. keep the hobby going.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

warsr67 said:


> CONT


whats up guys, much props on that unity of model car club u guys have going on.........thats a solid mcc:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

noanoaenterprise;16848206]whats up guys, much props on that unity of model car club u guys have going on.........thats a solid mcc] thanks bro. that's our goal !! going to the valley show??


----------



## noanoaenterprise

warsr67 said:


> noanoaenterprise;16848206]whats up guys, much props on that unity of model car club u guys have going on.........thats a solid mcc] thanks bro. that's our goal !! going to the valley show??


san gabriel mission????? Yeah


----------



## 13dayton

warsr67 said:


> View attachment 679407
> View attachment 679408
> View attachment 679409
> View attachment 679410


nice rides.! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

Amazing work in here gentlemen, as always.


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## LoLife4Life

Updates got the base on the 65 gonna add a little more and that's it ...


----------



## LoLife4Life

Gonna do this one in black sure it's been done but I love the way a 67 looks in tuxedo black... Just sexy lol


----------



## warsr67

LoLife4Life said:


> Gonna do this one in black sure it's been done but I love the way a 67 looks in tuxedo black... Just sexy lol


LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Everyone is doing Real Good. Keep it up my brothers.

show


----------



## holly.hoodlum

Kool...


----------



## Los84

Lookin good Lorenzo.


----------



## warsr67

READY FOR THE STREETS.


----------



## warsr67

old memories car show.


----------



## warsr67

show picks


----------



## warsr67

continue picks


----------



## warsr67

continue picks


----------



## warsr67

showing; some kindness; this little girl was so in love with the moldels . that two of the bro.s; gave her the one she love . Emilio ( wood grain) & juan .chopper and a 57 small scale.


----------



## warsr67

that motorcycle received sec. place ( she revieved the trophy also.)


----------



## noanoaenterprise

An admirable model car club. Always rollin deep. Love the dedication.....keep it up guys


----------



## warsr67

noanoaenterprise said:


> An admirable model car club. Always rollin deep. Love the dedication.....keep it up guys


 thanks ANGEL from all the DOWN2SCALE BRO.s :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

That was way Kool. Congrats to all the winners


----------



## wisdonm

Looks like that Rolls won something. Do you know who built it and what it won? Any more pixs of it?

Oh and thanks for posting those pixs.


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## topd0gg

chevyman1962 said:


> View attachment 695817


looks sweet


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great lookin models as always guys. Congrats on all the wins at the show too.


----------



## mad indian

warsr67 said:


> showing; some kindness; this little girl was so in love with the moldels . that two of the bro.s; gave her the one she love . Emilio ( wood grain) & juan .chopper and a 57 small scale.


Thats real class fellas building so people can admire them and then having a heart to give up those models is just awsome this is what a hobby is all about pure class wish everyone felt this way thats cool fellas thats real cool hats off to the both of you


----------



## sinicle

mad indian said:


> Thats real class fellas building so people can admire them and then having a heart to give up those models is just awsome this is what a hobby is all about pure class wish everyone felt this way thats cool fellas thats real cool hats off to the both of you


X2! This club always raises the bar, definately one to emulate!


----------



## warsr67

labor day cruise ,ORANGE COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS.


----------



## warsr67

CONTINUE


----------



## warsr67

CONTINUE


----------



## warsr67

THATS ALL FOLKS


----------



## ShowRodFreak

That's a lot of hardware. Congrats to all.


----------



## FuelishSpectator

Hey Now...
The Pics are now posted... Click on the link...
http://public.fotki.com/jth109/2013-route-66-reuni/


3.2.1. Fuelish


----------



## warsr67

cruise for the cure moldel show and 1/1 rides with down2scale.


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

contnue


----------



## warsr67

some 1/1 rides with down2scale enjoy.


----------



## FuelishSpectator

Hey Now...
Again here are the Show Pics of the Model Cars at The Cruisin For A Cure this past weekend...
http://public.fotki.com/jth109/2013-cruisin-for-a-/


3.2.1. Fuelish


----------



## warsr67

FuelishSpectator said:


> Hey Now...
> Again here are the Show Pics of the Model Cars at The Cruisin For A Cure this past weekend...
> http://public.fotki.com/jth109/2013-cruisin-for-a-/
> 
> 
> 3.2.1. Fuelish


 much thanks for the pic.s


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Congrats guys. Admirable club.....


----------



## warsr67

noanoaenterprise said:


> Congrats guys. Admirable club.....


 thanks bro.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Great Job Fellas. Keep doing what your doing. 

Alrato
SHOW


----------



## warsr67

finish 48 fleetline


----------



## rockin562

Man i cant get over that 48. Outstanding


----------



## warsr67

rockin562 said:


> Man i cant get over that 48. Outstanding


 thanks 562


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for sharing your pixs, FS.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

She looks Sweet Willie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2 nice 48


----------



## warsr67

thanks angel


----------



## sr.woodgrain

Was up peep D2S back in lay it low


----------



## warsr67

some pic.s at air field base .


----------



## warsr67

continune


----------



## warsr67

more pics


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## bugs-one

Nice pics. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## warsr67

4 year anniverisity ,dinner and meeting


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

some project for next year.


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## GreenBandit

HOLY CRAP!!! Whats that ford pickup????? MORE PICS PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Where did you find the headlight rings for the 53-54 ?


----------



## warsr67

they are from the kit .


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass projects on the bench. KUTGW.:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

That 2 door caddy is gonna look clean. ...


----------



## 1942aerosedan

warsr67 said:


> they are from the kit .


 The new lowrider kit or ?


----------



## warsr67

1942aerosedan said:


> The new lowrider kit or ?


 its from old kit. check out the blue plastic this belong to one of our club member. which kit idn.


----------



## 1942aerosedan

Thats why I asked because I have almost all the old kits and the ones that are blue didn't have the headlight rings.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Happy Anniversary my brothers. 

SHOW


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Happy anniversary fellas! Looking good


----------



## warsr67




----------



## ShowRodFreak

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## warsr67




----------



## sneekyg909

This is Nice!!!!!


----------



## warsr67

bump.


----------



## warsr67

48


----------



## TINGOS

warsr67 said:


> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> always gettin down


----------



## warsr67

Christmas party and car show


----------



## warsr67

some awards for the year


----------



## warsr67

some projects 2014


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year my brothers. Sweet show and the food WOW !!!

See you in Phoenix 

SHOW


----------



## bichito

great job guys :thumbsup: , noticed there's no cervesa :nono:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

bad ass guys mad props an respect homies builds look clean!


----------



## warsr67

pina's LRM replica said:


> bad ass guys mad props an respect homies builds look clean!


 thanks from DOWN2SCALE !!


----------



## Los84

Working on the c10 I got from juan.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

MERRY CHRISTMAS VATOS!


----------



## warsr67

A LITTLE LATE !! THANKS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

2014


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

:naughty:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great lookin cars guys.


----------



## curbside

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

ShowRodFreak said:


> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year my brothers. Sweet show and the food WOW !!!
> 
> See you in Phoenix
> 
> SHOW


Looking forward to Phoenix


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good brothers see you in phnx 2014! and happy new year to all my fellow D2S BROS.


----------



## impalaish63

Who makes the artillery rims or what kit do they come in ? Please let me know thanks.


----------



## impalaish63

Really nice cars down 2 scale


----------



## pancho1969

Lookin good in here fellas!!


----------



## chilly willie

*Back on the Lay it Low baby*

Whats up fellas, its been a minute since ive been on here. I hope all is well and everyone is haveing a happy new year so far.... Just thought i would share a few cars from the club members. Hope you enjoy. :wave::wave:


----------



## chilly willie

*Back on lay it low baby cont.....*

cont.....:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962

Great pictures Willie


----------



## chilly willie

Thanks fellas


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

cool pics fells :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

2


----------



## VICTOR0509

warsr67 said:


> Christmas party and car show


beautiful rides :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

show pics


----------



## warsr67

cont


----------



## 408models

always sik work in here fellas, thats cool the q it up with the club


----------



## LATIN SKULL

Nice pics from the show hommies!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

sweet pics guys!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Great pics guys.


----------



## 408models

was coo meeting Henry down here at nnl. brought some sik rides bro :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

green aid update


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

Looking good


----------



## warsr67

1939 coming soon


----------



## bugs-one

That's a mean stance.:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

warsr67 said:


> green aid update


dis a clean truck bro is it a replica?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

warsr67 said:


> green aid update


Looking Good Willie


----------



## warsr67

pina's LRM replica said:


> dis a clean truck bro is it a replica?




it is about 80% replica with 20 % my changes. thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

ShowRodFreak said:


> Looking Good Willie




thanks bro.


----------



## warsr67

valley con model show


----------



## warsr67

cont.


----------



## warsr67

contin.


----------



## warsr67

contin.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Comgrats to all the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

almost finish 50 greenade


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> almost finish 50 greenade


Bad ass ! You going to put a vizor on it?


----------



## warsr67

the visor is on just letting the glue dry. thanks eddie by the way are you going to south gage park ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> the visor is on just letting the glue dry. thanks eddie by the way are you going to south gage park ?


Yeah maybe I'll run into you there if u go


----------



## warsr67

greenade finish


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

great job homies see you next month


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice build Sr.


----------



## warsr67

chevell pro street


----------



## PHXKSTM

Nice to meet you guys, Thanks for taking the time to come to phoenix and rocking out two shows! Great seeing your cars in person. All the paint jobs are amazing!!


----------



## warsr67

PHXKSTM said:


> Nice to meet you guys, Thanks for taking the time to come to phoenix and rocking out two shows! Great seeing your cars in person. All the paint jobs are amazing!!



thanks bro. will post some picks of both shows.


----------



## warsr67

valley of the sun show ( phoenix az)


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

the other phoenix show


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

phoenix show


----------



## warsr67

phoenix show


----------



## warsr67

phoenix show


----------



## warsr67

phoenix show


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE IN PHONIX AZ


----------



## lowrod

Great work guys!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Had a killer time. Wow 26 awards. ConGrats to all


----------



## pina's LRM replica

dats bad ass mad props guys!


----------



## OldSchoolVato

thats some really nice cars


----------



## warsr67

pina's LRM replica said:


> dats bad ass mad props guys!





THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS BRO.S


----------



## chevyman1962

My caddy at the Majestics show in Phoenix Arizona


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

chevyman1962 said:


> My caddy at the Majestics show in Phoenix Arizona


wow bro! clean caddy


----------



## chevyman1962

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> wow bro! clean caddy


Thanks bro


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

what's up fellas just wanted to say that I had great time with all my brothers, nice seeing them again lets do it again next year!!!! and congrats to all the winners :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

Alot of AMAZING builds there fella's, thanks for sharing the pics man. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE MEETING


----------



## warsr67

CONTINUE


----------



## warsr67

CONTINUE


----------



## warsr67

CONTINUE


----------



## COAST2COAST

Some eye candy on them tables!!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt

Nice work


----------



## warsr67

so cal nnl show


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

continue a great week end with DOWN2SCALE FAMILEY


----------



## chevyman1962

Grea pictures


----------



## warsr67

ready for the streets


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ConGrats on the Hardware. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Anybody have Modelcars Contest Magazine 2014. Gil's 67 CV is on the cover. Lower left hand corner. Congrats Carnal


----------



## lowrod

great job fellas!


----------



## Bogyoke

ShowRodFreak said:


> Anybody have Modelcars Contest Magazine 2014. Gil's 67 CV is on the cover. Lower left hand corner. Congrats Carnal
> View attachment 1231058


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Super nice to meet you kats there,congratulations


----------



## warsr67

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Super nice to meet you kats there,congratulations





THANKS BRO. FROM DOWN2SCALE !!


----------



## Yamcha

Gl


----------



## Trunks

Good


----------



## warsr67

41 coupe


----------



## warsr67

41 is finish.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

warsr67 said:


> 41 is finish.


Nice!


----------



## warsr67

san diego show


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## COAST2COAST

Damn....when was this show....just flew in to sd on sunday


----------



## warsr67

the show was on sat. bro. june 7.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Happy. Fathers day my brothers


----------



## 70monte805

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## warsr67

T
BIRD


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Willie


----------



## warsr67

update on t- bird.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice color willie


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Happy Birthday GIL. HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## chevyman1962




----------



## warsr67

DOWN2SCALE


----------



## warsr67

new jackets


----------



## JohnnyB

Great looking jackets!


----------



## warsr67

66 almost ready


----------



## warsr67

route 66 show


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## warsr67

continue


----------



## pina's LRM replica

firme ass work carnales mad props se miran chingones!!


----------



## warsr67

pina's LRM replica said:


> firme ass work carnales mad props se miran chingones!!


THANKS BRO.


----------



## warsr67

50 chev.


----------



## a408nutforu

u homies still comin


----------



## caddionly

:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

looking good willie


----------



## warsr67

66 for 2015!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie. keep pics coming.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie!


----------



## warsr67

62 Pontiac


----------



## warsr67

warsr67 said:


> 62 Pontiac


DOWN2SCALE


----------



## Auto Mob

Paint job on the Catalina is sic bro, nice work!


----------



## warsr67

39 up date


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean ride Willie great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Sick builds!!:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67

Show pic.s from show in conoga park.


----------



## warsr67

cont. 

build off 57 chev. in pink color.


----------



## warsr67

37 tail dragger finish.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homies well done as always :thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL

:+1:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:
tail dragger is 
sick work up in here


----------



## warsr67

THANKS EVERY ONE !


----------



## warsr67

DOWN 2 SCALE* WILL BE SHOWING THEIR RIDES HERE AT THIS CAR SHOW. NO CONTEST EVERY IS WELCOME!!!


----------



## warsr67

:thumbsup:


----------



## bossman72

:worship:
I enjoyed seeing your work at the Phoenix Super show. Amazing work. The attention to detail is over the top.


----------



## warsr67

soon and very soon. 50 cheve.


----------



## PHXKSTM

Congrats to newest member my friend JJ for representing the 602.


----------



## chevyman1962

New project working on 79 Caddy


----------



## warsr67

up date on 70 impala


----------



## chevyman1962

My 1948 Fleetline


----------



## chevyman1962

Fleetline


----------



## texasfinest

That monte is killer!


----------

